# TCC After Ectopic buddy needed



## Lucy529

I began this thread because I needed a place where I could vent my frustrations on ttc after i had an ectopic pregnancy, little by little we got a group of us and it helped me throught that horrible time we now have some ladies that are about to have their little ones after an ectopic which give me hope every day that it can happen it might take a little longer but we will get there [-o&lt;

If you find yourself here feel free to write what you are feeling we are all here to help and i hope that finding us fills you with hope like it did me. :hugs:


----------



## colta

I had an ectopic pregnancy in August... I didn't need surgery luckily. I was given a shot of methotrexate to end the pregnancy. 
I was instructed to wait either 3 months or 2 full cycles before I started trying. It's been a rough go, nothing is more devastating than losing your baby... no matter how early it was. I'm very very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I'm currently still in the TWW of our first cycle trying again (just ignore my ticker... it's not accurate right now). I don't know whats going on or what to expect... I've had BFN's for the past few days... but I didn't test today and AF was supposed to be here today... so who knows?

At any rate, I'd love to be your buddy!


----------



## Lucy529

thanks i wish you luck for a BFP i have my post op tomorrow so i will talk to my dr about when i can ttc again sorry tmi but DH and i have begun BD although i really don't think that i will get a bfp anytime soon but keep me posted on your test good luck am like you everything makes me wonder what is going on its nice to have someone to share with


----------



## Beccaaa

Hello i also had to have an ectopic pregnancy removal 2months ago and i have servere endo. By the looks of things im expecting again! Just having some blood work done to see whats going on and ill get my results back on monday morning xx


----------



## Lucy529

Beccaaa congrats would you mind sharing if you tried anything different this time or what you did besides dtd lol at the moment i have decided that if God wants me to have a baby it's in his hand all am going to do is take better care of myself to make sure that am healthier keeping fx for you


----------



## Love3Hope4

Hi ladies!! I'm looking for a buddy as well. I went through surgery for an ectopic on Aug 09 of this year. Ended being ruptured so I lost my sweet baby and my left tube. We are just now starting to try again. But my cycle is sooooooo messed up. I'm 34yrs old (next month) and I have always had a text book cycle. So not sure what's going on. Anyways, I'd love to go through the TTC process with someone who has been through the same thing.


----------



## colta

Hi again! Just thought I'd pop in and update... I'm still in my tww. I'm about 3 or 4 days late for AF and as of last night, still testing BFN. I'm still having lots of symptoms... and ALOT of watery cm, not sure what that's all about. :shrug:

I'm kinda down... I really wanted to conceive our first try after the ectopic, but I guess we don't always get what we want huh? 

Ah well, best of luck to all of you... I'm sure we'll get our angel babies soon.


----------



## Lucy529

love3hope4 welcome its nice to know that there are other women out there that are ttc after an ectopic

colta have you tried testing with fmu instead of testing at night, i have always been told that you should test in the morning, why don't you try that good luck hugs to ya 

afm for some odd reason i have been feeling weird for the last 2 days i cant explain it i think that it had to do that i finally grieved the loss of my baby i had not been able to i thought that for some reason since i never saw s/he on u/s i didn't need to grieve finally last night i just cried and it felt good to know that i did have a right to cry for the loss of my baby. i just needed to get that off my chest hope that i begin to feel better and move forward


https://lagf.lilypie.com/y6lam7.png 

https://davf.daisypath.com/hASOm7.png


----------



## Love3Hope4

Thanks Lucy and I feel the same. I look forward to getting to know all of you and going through this new journey to getting our babies.

Colta this happened to me this cycle. About 2 days before my period was due, I had very watery CM. This and very slippery, egg white CM. And sure enough 13 days later, today, I started my period. This is what is driving me crazy. I have always had a 28 day cycle with ovulation on CD 14. Now I am having 42 day cycles with ovulation on day 28. I have a Dr's appt on Dec 6 to talk about this and TTC.


----------



## Annie77

Hi
I had a ectopic and was treated with methotrexate on 5th and 11th Sept. Am hoping to ovulate next tuesday or so & it will be my 1st month TTC. My two cycles were 29 days with obvious ovulation pain around day14-15. (usually 28 days with O on day 14)

On my last cycle I got some light brown spotting when ovulating which I have never had before and then I got my period last wednesday night. Although it had stopped by sunday morning, I got some more dark brown bleeding today which has now stopped. I am thinking it is probably just old blood and my uterus/tube is 'clearing out'. Bit annoying though as it is new to me.

I think after surgery you are advised to wait just one normal cycle before TTC. It would be great to keep in touch with each other if we have all been in similiar situations just recently.

Annie


----------



## Lucy529

colta love3hope4 good luck with what is happening to you guys i think that i was so lucky that after my surgery i stopped bleeding 5 days later havent had anything wierd happen yet so i hope it stays that way.

annie 77 welcome i too hope that we all do stay connected it would be nice to have other women who have gone throght somethig similar to understand what we go through and to cheer each other on as we begin to ttc again 

afm well today i thought that i would do an opk just for the fun of it since i bought some ic's and i wanted to see whether it showed anything and i got a faint line i know that its negative but from what i have read it's supposed to get darker am going to keep taking them to see what happens i'll keep you guys updated, fx that i ovulate or at least get af in the next 2 weeks that would be great


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies hope that you are all well any thing new to report? or that you want to share

afm am comming down with a cold i think i have a runny nose and my i keep sneazing hate getting sick i had the flu shot this year hope it's nothing serious and then to top that off my back is acting up has been for the last few days but today is worse than any other day so am just laying around for awhile before i go to work this afternoon 

hope you are all doing ok and have a great thursday


----------



## Annie77

Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

I got great news today - my folic acid levels are 'fanatstically fab" according to the midwife at my surgery.

I asked the GP for a blood test to check folic acid levels were okay before TTC next week. Cut a long story short, I got no further than the receptionist and received a phone call from yet another receptionist to tell me that 'we do not routinely test folic acid, just take supplements for 3 mths prior to TTC'. Apparently the GP told her to say this and when I asked if the GP was aware I had been given methotrexate she replied she didnt know :shrug:

Anyway, I spoke to the midwife who works in the office next door and she offered to take my bloods instead - then and there. Not only did she test folic acid but also did a haemoglobin test too to make sure I wasn't anaemic. Tests came back today and my folic acid is on the higher side of normal but still within range. I am so happy - I just didn't want to risk getting pregnant whilst being low in folate - have had enough high risk pregnancies!

Time for bed :winkwink:


----------



## Lucy529

Annie 77 that is great news hope that all works out for you and you get your bfp soon 

after i had my surgery i know that they did the anemic testing and it was fine but i don't know anything else about my other blood work although i have been tested the whole time before bfp for other things and i got my blood drawn so many times they always told me that it was all normal so it was great, tmrw i have a drs apt to check on some things i have had so much trouble sleeping so who knows what is going on 

good luck to you i'll keep you in my prayers hope all works out for you hugs


----------



## decemberose

Hi Lucy, Im almost just like your case...I just had a D&C, ectopic and cyst removal yesterday...

I'm so sorry for your loss! 

My Dr told me that I could try again in 2-3 months. So I figure I could start trying in Jan-Feb..


----------



## Lucy529

decemberrose welcome and so sorry for your loss, did you get the laparascopy done or did they have to cut you open they did like a c section on me and it was not fun the only thing good is that they were able to save my tube it's the only one i have apperantly so am super nervous now abotu ttc. did you lose your tube? i hope not, it's so hard trying to cope with the fact that you lost your baby with out that on top of it 

DH and i as you might have already read have thought about that but am set in my mind that am not going to be preg anytime soon so why should i wait so long, but that's me, i don't know whether i ever wrote on her about being told since i was 19 that i would not conceive so it't harder for me to accept that i have to wait so long and miss on opportunities especially since there is no guarantee that i will ovolate although i have been told that metformin helps with that, i guess am going to have to play it by ear but we are not officially ttc until about feb as well so i would love to have you as a buddy as well 

again so sorry for your loss hugs to ya


----------



## decemberose

I had the laparascopy. They went through the belly button. But, as I am looking they also made two incesions on my lower abdomen. They were able to save the tube as I caught it really early...

Here's a little more about me. I am 33 (34 in Dec) DH 35..My 1st pregnancy I miscarried, I then went on to have 3 boys 14, 6 & 3...DH and I really wanted to try for a girl, but either way a baby whether it be a boy or girl would be a blessing.From the moment we got our BFP I knew that something wasn't right and it wasn't. (I got BFP a week after period ended and my HCG levels were rising very slowly).

I will definately be praying for you..I know I am truly scared of trying again as I'm scared of a reaccurance. 

I know it is very scary to try again, but we have to try...Many prayers and hugs for you!


----------



## Lucy529

all i can say is wow 
with me i was told that i had a cyst on a friday and that it might have to be removed as i had had one on my right ovary and it would depend on the damage, that sunday i began to bleed and thought that it has ruptured which was devastating to me on monday i called my reg dr and she saw me right away on a fluke she did a pg test and it was pos, sent to get beta and u/s nothing was seen and i was told that it was to early wed went for my first prenatal apt and the bleeding got really heavy i knew then that something could not be right but i hoped that it might as i had a friend had bleeding in her early days, but no the OB told me i was having a m/c 
all the going back and forth for three weeks until my betas got all wacky they would go up and then down and so she told me that i needed the d&c, nothing could be seen in my tube or uterus so there was a chance it was ectopic but i hoped that it was in the uterus and it was just tissue that they would remove, she did the d&c and found no fetal tissue she tried to do a lap but i had so much scar tissue from 1st surgery it was not possible so i have a nice pink scar across my lower ab again but she said she fixed some endo in there as well bc my uterus was stuck to abdomal wall along with some organs so i guess in a way she fixed somethings for me 

i know what you mean about be it boy or girl i have always wanted boys but dh wants one of each at this point if GOD would bless me with one i would be happy two would be great as well but HE knows what he's doing i like to think that when it catches up to me and i get sad. so true about having to try again if not as i read on an other post we would have to deal with the decision in my case that i will not have kids, but i have faith that i will get a forever baby you will see you will too 

will pray for you too and many many hugs


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone

I've been searching the internet for an ectopic support group and have found myself here :flower:.

Nearly 2 weeks ago, I had surgery for an 8 week ectopic pregnancy. I had laparoscopic surgery, including a laparatomy to remove my left tube, and also a D&C to remove a 2nd 'pseudo sac' that was in my uterus (which is apparently a 'trick' sac' with nothing in it).

I would love to count down to TTC with you ladies. I am just so impatient to get back on the TTC bandwagon again. And it's not being made any easier by my cousin announcing her pregnancy yesterday, and my sister starting to try. 

About me (I can't do a signature until I have 5 posts!). I live in Australia. I'm 35, and am already blessed with 3 girls aged 7, 5 and 3.5. (decemberose I have the matching girl trio to your boys!). Felt so ectastic when I fell pregnant quickly with #4, but it wasn't to be. :nope:

My obstetrician told me to wait 4-6 weeks for my period to return, and then we can start trying again. I'm nearly 2 weeks post-op, so I have a little way to go yet. I'm thinking Jan/Feb for TTC again. I think a few of you may be in the same boat, so I'm very excited about the prospect of supporting you ladies through this journey, and having people who really understand the fear & trepidation associated with TTC after an ectopic. I have so many thoughts running through my head at the moment. How long is it going to take? Will I have another ectopic? Will I lose my other tube?

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Lucy529

pink ribbons welcome so sorry for your loss there are few of us here that are going to be ttc in jan or feb as well so it will def be nice to have some support from other ladies in the same boat we will all be on pins in needles when the time finally comes

welcome sorry that we had to meet this way but like i said before it's always nice to know that you are not alone i believe that we all have the same fears about our next preg the good thing we have each other hugs to you hope you are feeling ok although that is so hard to do at the moment i know again welcome and hugs


----------



## decemberose

Hi Pink Ribbons! I have the same fears as you...I am also impatient and want to start trying, but I know I need my body to heal to give the next pregnancy the best chance, but I cant wait...Come on Jan/Feb..

I'm sorry for your loss! Hugs to you! I hear boys are easier tha girls, but I wouldn't know... :)


----------



## Annie77

a comforting thought - my doctor told me that if you have had successful pregnancies, especially with the same partner and then have an ectopic it is probably a 'random' ectopic as opposed to being linked to blocked tubes, infection etc so although they tell you there is an increased risk of repeat ectopic, it may be slightly lower for women who have had previous pregnancies which have reached the uterus. This is keeping my focused at the moment as I am dreading another ectopic but have had 3 pregnancies in my uterus. Unfortunately, my babies were c-sections so the abdominal scarring means I am still higher risk than those who gave birth naturally.


----------



## peachy905

Lucy529 said:


> ok so i have been looking at other ttc threads to find out anything that can help me make a decision on what to do, i recently had to under go not only a D&C but a c section like surgery to remove what ended up being an ectopic pregnancy they also had to fix some i guess endo while she was in there what i would llike to know is how long after the surgery did you wait to ttc again? any stories about a sucessful pregnancy after an ectopic would be great what procudure did you have any detail i think that this would help not only myself but anyone going through the same thing thanks

Hi there,

I had an ectopic which ruptured and had my right tube removed Jan. 2011. My ob advised to give it 6 months (she is very conservative though) before trying. We started TTC in July and so far still not pregnant. Given that I only have the one side I suspect it will just take longer. I already have a 3 year old so hope this is a good sign that I am able to conceive. Good luck to you! Message me anytime.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!

Annie - that is very comforting to hear that my ectopic might be a 'random' occurence. Thank you...I hope that is the case. I've had 3 normal pregnancies, and natural births, so this was very much out of the blue.

Peachy - it just goes to show the different advice that ob's give, as I was told I didn't have to wait at all! I'm currently waiting for AF to show up (which I think will take awhile, as my last reading of hcg before the surgery was over 28,000). 

decemberose - lol...I think my girls have been pretty good so far, but I can see that I am going to be in trouble when they are teenagers!

I hope that everyone is travelling along OK. I'm finding that the lead-up to Christmas is taking my mind off things somewhat...which is a welcome distraction.

Will check in again soon!


----------



## peachy905

Christmas will be especially hard for me since this was the time last year I found out I was pregnant : (


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 i know what you mean about it being hard my mothers last christmas i was not with her and for me it had always been hard and now i cant stop thinking about how i would have possibly told some of my family members that we were expecting 
we can help each other get through the rough time together that is what we are all here for to help each other through the rough times hugs to you


----------



## peachy905

Thanks for your kind words Lucy. I was hoping that I would be pg by now... but have been TTC for 5 months and going into December I feel this deep sense of sadness that if my baby made it he or she would be enjoying his or her first Christmas. Sorry to hear about your mom. I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## decemberose

Hi Ladies! Well tomorrow will be one week since the surgery and it is so hard to get motivated to do anything. I'm just not in the mood to do anything...

I go back to the Dr.next week for my follow up and hope everything checks out fine. I did take a HPT and it was already negative, so that is a good sign my body is getting back to normal. 

Thinking of you ladies during the holiday! Hugs!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 said:


> Thanks for your kind words Lucy. I was hoping that I would be pg by now... but have been TTC for 5 months and going into December I feel this deep sense of sadness that if my baby made it he or she would be enjoying his or her first Christmas. Sorry to hear about your mom. I am here if you need to talk.

thanks i am feeling the same thing as you i want to be preg so bad and i wonder how long it's going to be before it happens again but i hope that it's not to long, my mom passed away in 95 it's been a long time but i still feel that and like i said with the loss of my baby but we have to have faith that GOD has a plan and he will give us our baby when we are ready hopefully sooner than later:hugs: the same goes to you am here if you need to talk thanks again


----------



## Lucy529

decemberose said:


> Hi Ladies! Well tomorrow will be one week since the surgery and it is so hard to get motivated to do anything. I'm just not in the mood to do anything...
> 
> I go back to the Dr.next week for my follow up and hope everything checks out fine. I did take a HPT and it was already negative, so that is a good sign my body is getting back to normal.
> 
> Thinking of you ladies during the holiday! Hugs!

hi decemberose i have been feeling the same way it has been three weeks since my surgery i had thought that i had gotten over it and that i had made peace with what happened and then i began to cry and hardly sleeping at night i barely had the energy to go to work 
i called my reg dr and she gave me some sleeping pills which also help with depression she told me that it was just my body going back to normal after the preg but she does want me to talk to a couselor just to talk to someone about what happened that is not related to me but i think that you guys are helping me alot with that


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

*sigh* It doesn't matter how you try to sugar coat it...this situation just sucks! I've been trying to make the best of things each day, but this feeling of loss is just with me constantly. I just want AF to hurry up and arrive so that I can actually feel like I'm doing something constructive and can TTC again.

Peachy - I can see how this Christmas would be especially difficult for you. *hugs* I think it's my worst fear that I will start TTC again and nothing will happen. :( May I ask how long it took to conceive your 3 year old? (In my mind I'm thinking if nothing happens for 6-8 months, then I will be back banging on my Ob's door and asking questions/looking for some assistance). Where are you at in your cycle? How are things looking for this month? 

decemberose - that's fantastic that your HPT is already negative! After 1 week! I've been too scared to do a test, as I don't want to see a 2nd line. I might do one next week, when I'll be 3 weeks post-op, and I'll hope to see 1 line. Would love AF to show up before Christmas. Actually, that can be my Christmas gift!

Lucy - I'm sorry to hear about your Mum, and that you haven't been travelling along too well these past few days. :( Like you, I have also been daydreaming about how I would have announced this pregnancy. I might have written it in my Christmas cards. It would have been such a joyful time. :( It is really hard not to run scenarios through your head. Please keep talking on here. You're right, I think we do need to keep the faith. I am telling myself that every day. If we keep checking in here, and talking through our feelings, time will pass, and hopefully we'll witness each of us get our BFP's. I'm here for the long haul...no matter how long it takes!

Well, it's after midnight here...I'd better get some sleep!

Looking forward to continued discussions with you all!


----------



## Lucy529

thanks pink ribbons your words are so kind they brought tears to my eyes don't worry though i have been an emotional wreck for a few days don't worry am not going anywhere either it helps to have other ladies that are feeling what am feeling and talking about there are a couple of things that are happening and i want to get you ladies opinion 
for a few days now i have been feeling nauseas it's bad in the morning and evening and it comes and goes during the day and then there was a little dizzyness,then last night i had some painful tingling on my bbs and today they feel "weird" not only that but i have been craving some baked potatoes which am indulging in but then today i began to have light brown spotting but i have no idea what is going on i have been having some slight cramps but nothing like when i have af besides the brown spotting i have been feeling (sorry tmi) very wet down there

sorry this is so long but have any of ytou guys felt this way i just want to know that my body is going back to normal and that all is good i have been testing with ic opks but they are neg accoreding to the directions and i did a preg test to be sure and it was neg too mine got neg a few days after the surgery any help is appreciated as am clueless as to what is going on thanks


----------



## peachy905

Pink Ribbons - It only took me two months to conceive my ds. With the ectopic it only took two months as well. It is now almost a year since my surgery and we have been TTC unsuccesfully for 5 months. I know it will take longer since I only have the one tube... but I still get so worried. I am on day 5 of my cycle. Cannot wait to try again. Maybe I will be blessed with good news early Jan!!


----------



## decemberose

Pink Ribbons: my HCG levels were really low and not doubling and that's when my Dr. knew something wasn't right and the ultrasound confirmed it...So I think thats why it went down so fast...

Lucy: I haven't experienced any of those symptoms personally. But, I just stopped bleeding a few days ago, so that could be why...

Geesh, I dont think I want to wait til Jan to try again, but I know I have to... :( I have my Dr. appt next weekend Thursday and I can't wait to get the clearance and make sure everything is fine...My birthday is next week also, but I really don't feel like celebrating...I almost forget its coming...


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi lovely ladies

I'm back again! I'm getting a lot of comfort from coming here and reading your posts. I think the fact that you girls are living my reality...it just helps to know that there are other people out there dealing with this right now. 

Lucy - I also have a lot of mucous going on (tmi!). Today it has been fairly milky. Yesterday there was some with a very slight brown tinge...very very slight. 

I have a feeling that I may have ovulated. I don't want to get ahead of myself, or set myself up for a fall, but I'm hoping that my period will arrive within the next 2 weeks. Then it will be full steam ahead! I tested with an OPK a week ago, and got a very strong positive. I tested again yesterday and the 2nd line was very very light. So, I really have no idea what is going on. I've still been too scared to do a HPT...but will do one this week.

Do any of you ladies chart your temperature? I have charted with my last 2 pregnancies, and also the ectopic. I think I'm going to start charting again so that I can try to get an idea of where things are at.

Peachy - I am also used to getting pregnant quickly, so I don't know how I feel about the prospect of it taking much longer. In my mind, I really feel like it's going to happen straight away. I know it's delusional to think like that, and I know I'm probably setting myself up for a massive fall. :( 

decemberose - I hope your appointment goes well and that you get the green light for TTC again straight away. lol, I don't want to wait either...this period of waiting is pure hell...I just want to start actively TTC again. This feeling of being in limbo is horrible. I can imagine that your birthday is not something you're feeling very excited about. I hope that you have a nice day all the same, and pray that this time next year you have are happily pregnant, or possibly even have a babe in your arms. x

Well, I've had a very lazy Saturday here. I should have been getting a lot of things done for Christmas, but in typical fashion I am leaving everything until the last minute.

Hope you ladies are getting through the days as best you can.

xox


----------



## Lucy529

hi pink ribbons you are sounding so much better i started to temp bc i had never done it as i said before i never tought that i would ever experience a preg much less a loss but am feeling that my body needed a wake up call or the reset button to be pushed(lol) that is the way i have decided to look at it sorry if i make anyone feel bad by saying thats but that just me and my crazy body 

i have also begun to use a cbfm and last night i got high fertility which makes me so happy bc i hope to ovulate and get my body back to normal i want to ttc in january but DH and i have talked and if happens sooner i pray to GOD that all works out as i sat and stared at the monitor last night i felt so happy but so scared all these thoughts are going through my head but i guess that we have to make that leap sooner or later if we want to have a little one someday.

i think in a way that that is why am having all these crazy symtoms like my dr said i had never ovulated until this last time when i got preg and i didn't know how sensitive my body was until now the last time i got preg i had simular symtoms but i never thought to test it all began about 2 weeks befor my bfp so am thinking that i was ovulating hope it happens that easily next time (OMG just got this strong smell of garlic bread yummy) lol this is an everday thing i keep having these smells and then i want some food the funny thing is that the foods i smell are not there physically all in my head might be going a little nuts maybe lol

i guess that i will wait and see what happens i will keep you guys updated on what is going on pink ribbons ur in australia wow its going to be sunday by the time you read this here it is just sat morning ur a little like me i always wait til the last minute to do things though this year i have been pretty good shopping helped a little i guess my DH has many gifts under that tree 

sorry so long but it's been a few days since i've been on here hope that everyone is doing good hugs all around


----------



## Lucy529

decemberose said:


> Pink Ribbons: my HCG levels were really low and not doubling and that's when my Dr. knew something wasn't right and the ultrasound confirmed it...So I think thats why it went down so fast...
> 
> Lucy: I haven't experienced any of those symptoms personally. But, I just stopped bleeding a few days ago, so that could be why...
> 
> Geesh, I dont think I want to wait til Jan to try again, but I know I have to... :( I have my Dr. appt next weekend Thursday and I can't wait to get the clearance and make sure everything is fine...My birthday is next week also, but I really don't feel like celebrating...I almost forget its coming...

december rose that is good that you have stopped bleeding hope that all goes well when you have your apt. update us on that
i know i don't want to wait either i want to be preg now part of me is scared to try again but the other part wants to sobad i am keeping faith that GOD will give me the answer although DH and i are not preventing it from happening if it does i pray that all works out 
it is hard to be in the mood to celebrate at a time kike this but you should you never know maybe a little distraction wont hurt even if you just go out to dinner or something, i hate my bdays too and usually just go to dinner or do something special for me you should do the same we are all here if you need to talk :hugs: hope you have a nice weekend and let us know about your apt


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 said:


> Pink Ribbons - It only took me two months to conceive my ds. With the ectopic it only took two months as well. It is now almost a year since my surgery and we have been TTC unsuccesfully for 5 months. I know it will take longer since I only have the one tube... but I still get so worried. I am on day 5 of my cycle. Cannot wait to try again. Maybe I will be blessed with good news early Jan!!

hi peachy are you temping or using a monitor or anything i have begun to use one as i want to know what is going on i didn't think i did now am becoming an addict my DH husband laughs and says if am like this ttc what am i going to be when am actually preg my monitor said am on high fertility and to be honest DH and i are not preventing what is meant to be will be but am right there with you about getting the news Jan although i think my OB would not be to happy but am leaving it to GOD he had the final decision good luck to you


----------



## Lucy529

colta how are you how is the tww going? hope all is well with you 

Beccaa how di your testing come back? how are you feeling, how far along are you? hope all is well with you too

love3hope4 how is the baby making going hope that you get your bfp soon too 

annie77 are you now in the tww or are you still bd? 

i think that that covers everyone in the group sorry is i forgot someone hope you ladies are all doing good and that we begin to getpur bfps soon 

afm as you guys might have read i got high fertility on the monitor hope that it's right and that well maybe in jan i might have some news if all goes well although am supposed to wait until then to ttc but nothing is guaranteed so we sometimes we just have to go with it


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Good morning (or evening as it probably is for you ladies!)

Thanks Lucy for all of the reading you provided me with this morning! :flower:

I googled 'cbfm' and saw the fertility monitor that you're using! It looks really great! 

I am using a basal thermometer and charting using 'Fertility Friend'. I also have ovulation test strips. I haven't actually started temping again just yet (I keep forgetting!)...but I might start tomorrow, which will be 3 weeks post-Op.

I did some Google searching to see if there was anyone who got pregnant immediately after their ectopic surgery or meth shot, and before a period even arrived, and I did find a couple of people. So it is possible!!

For me, I am trying to wait until I get that first period...but then sometimes I think that I should just go for it and see what happens!

I do feel like I'm better within myself...I think we will all start lifting out of our dark places once our cycles kick back in and we can start trying again. Let's hope it's just a few more weeks of limbo-land for all of us.

I am going to do another post to show a snapshot of this little group, if that is OK with all of you.

Have a great day!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*TTC after Ectopic Buddies
* :angel:

_Lucy529 &#8211; Waiting to Try_
Age 28 - CO (USA)
Ectopic 15/11/11
LAP + D&C + Endo Removal 

_Decemberose &#8211; Waiting to Try_
Nevada
3 x DS
Ectopic 1/12/11
LAP + Right Tube Removed + D&C + Cyst Removal

_Pink Ribbons &#8211; Waiting to Try_
Age 35 - Australia
3 x DD
Ectopic 21/11/11 @ 8 weeks
LAP + Left Tube Removed + D&C

_peachy905 - TTC_
1 x DS
Ectopic January 2011
Tube Removed

_Annie77 - TTC_
Scotland
Ectopic 5/9/11
Methotrexate

_colta - TTC_
Canada
Ectopic August 2011 @ 5+4 weeks
Methotrexate

_Love3Hope4 &#8211; TTC_
Age 34 - Georgia/Germany
Ectopic 9/8/11
Left Tube Removed

_Beccaaa &#8211; Pregnant!_ :baby:
United Kingdom
Ectopic 19/9/11
Tube Removed


** I thought it would be nice to have this information summarised. If you would like anything added or removed, just let me know! **


----------



## Pink Ribbons

I wasn't sure of all of the details, but just put it together as best I could! :flower:

lol, and I've just realised that most of you work with the date in the opposite order - month/day/year. In Australia we work on day/month/year!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Pink Ribbons said:


> I wasn't sure of all of the details, but just put it together as best I could! :flower:
> 
> lol, and I've just realised that most of you work with the date in the opposite order - month/day/year. In Australia we work on day/month/year!!!!

thanks pink ribbons that is a great way to keep up with everyone i had to go back this morning and search for the names.

sorry if my earlier post was so long i was sitting in bed with DH and dog they were asleep so i thought i would catch up i too had thought about waiting but there are no guarantees that am going to catch the eggie although it has been looking pretty promising the ic i bought are getting darker so who knows i guess all i have is to wait and see have a great day as it's probably day there here am going to bed :hugs:


----------



## peachy905

Pink Ribbons said:


> *TTC after Ectopic Buddies
> * :angel:
> 
> _Lucy529  Waiting to Try_
> Age 28 - CO (USA)
> Ectopic 15/11/11
> LAP + D&C + Endo Removal
> 
> _Decemberose  Waiting to Try_
> Nevada
> Ectopic 1/12/11
> LAP + D&C + Cyst Removal (Tube Saved)
> 
> _Pink Ribbons  Waiting to Try_
> Age 35 - Australia
> 3 x DD
> Ectopic 21/11/11 @ 8 weeks
> LAP + Left Tube Removed + D&C
> 
> _peachy905 - TTC_
> 1 x DS
> Ectopic January 2011
> Tube Removed
> 
> _Annie77 - TTC_
> Scotland
> Ectopic 5/9/11
> Methotrexate
> 
> _colta - TTC_
> Canada
> Ectopic August 2011 @ 5+4 weeks
> Methotrexate
> 
> _Love3Hope4  TTC_
> Age 34 - Georgia/Germany
> Ectopic 9/8/11
> Left Tube Removed
> 
> _Beccaaa  Pregnant!_ :baby:
> United Kingdom
> Ectopic 19/9/11
> Tube Removed
> 
> 
> ** I thought it would be nice to have this information summarised. If you would like anything added or removed, just let me know! **


Thanks - this is a great summary!


----------



## peachy905

Lucy529 said:


> peachy905 said:
> 
> 
> Pink Ribbons - It only took me two months to conceive my ds. With the ectopic it only took two months as well. It is now almost a year since my surgery and we have been TTC unsuccesfully for 5 months. I know it will take longer since I only have the one tube... but I still get so worried. I am on day 5 of my cycle. Cannot wait to try again. Maybe I will be blessed with good news early Jan!!
> 
> hi peachy are you temping or using a monitor or anything i have begun to use one as i want to know what is going on i didn't think i did now am becoming an addict my DH husband laughs and says if am like this ttc what am i going to be when am actually preg my monitor said am on high fertility and to be honest DH and i are not preventing what is meant to be will be but am right there with you about getting the news Jan although i think my OB would not be to happy but am leaving it to GOD he had the final decision good luck to youClick to expand...

I am using OPKs and have spent a small fortune on these already. My mornings are so rushed that I think I may find it stressful temping... My cycles are a bit long (32 days) put I ovulate quite consistently on day 17 so just hoping that after losing my tube the remaining one isnt blocked...


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peachy905 said:
> 
> 
> Pink Ribbons - It only took me two months to conceive my ds. With the ectopic it only took two months as well. It is now almost a year since my surgery and we have been TTC unsuccesfully for 5 months. I know it will take longer since I only have the one tube... but I still get so worried. I am on day 5 of my cycle. Cannot wait to try again. Maybe I will be blessed with good news early Jan!!
> 
> hi peachy are you temping or using a monitor or anything i have begun to use one as i want to know what is going on i didn't think i did now am becoming an addict my DH husband laughs and says if am like this ttc what am i going to be when am actually preg my monitor said am on high fertility and to be honest DH and i are not preventing what is meant to be will be but am right there with you about getting the news Jan although i think my OB would not be to happy but am leaving it to GOD he had the final decision good luck to youClick to expand...
> 
> I am using OPKs and have spent a small fortune on these already. My mornings are so rushed that I think I may find it stressful temping... My cycles are a bit long (32 days) put I ovulate quite consistently on day 17 so just hoping that after losing my tube the remaining one isnt blocked...Click to expand...

i actually got my monitor from my boss she no longer needed it and thought i would like it since i did not even know whether i was ovulating she had like a 4 month supply of test sticks so i have saved some money there but i had not used it until just recently i also purchased a bunch of ic both ovulation and preg tests i want to be be up to speed on what is going on 
but i have to be honest am not all that good on the temps i set my alarm at 5 am but there are days where i just want to sleep DH works mornings so my mornings thank God are fairly quiet as i work in the evenings but it does make me question everything more since i wonder what the ranges are and all that my cycles when i have there are long as well i think that this one is 42 days but i have gone months without having a period that is the main reason why am using what i can now


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Gee you've got a great boss Lucy, loaning you the monitor and giving you all of those test sticks!!! I've also decided that what will be, will be. To be honest, we've been abstaining since the surgery (not really on purpose, but things have just been busy lol) but I think we'll get back into it soon, and I think we'll just see what happens. I'm praying that AF is already on the way, but who knows!!

Peachy - I usually ovulate Day 17 as well. 30 day cycle. I ovulate quite late in my cycle.


A big milestone for me....I bought a First Response HPT tonight, and am going to test first thing tomorrow. Am praying like mad that it is completely :bfn:

Please send your BFN vibes for me. I have a funny feeling that it will still be positive. I'm 3 weeks post-surgery, however my hcg levels were sky high (28,000 was the last reading I was given).

I will be back tomorrow to update. I'm hoping that this will be the first mini milestone towards my BFP. I need a BFN first though!

Goodnight from here!


----------



## Lucy529

pink ribbons hope you get that bfn so that you can move on to yout bfp i got my bfn 5 days post surgery am now about to ovulate and am so excited but scared that it might end up being an other ectopic but am praying as hard as possible that i will be a baby that i will get to hold at the end 

yeah my boss is pretty great she actually gave me a ton of maternity clothes too and has some maternity jeans ready for me i thank God everyday that i was lucky to find this job well let us know if you got that bfn and i'll keep you updated on what happens here


----------



## Pink Ribbons

:bfn: :happydance:

So happy right now! That's obstacle #1 down.

I also had a low temperature today (either pre-ovulation, or pre-AF) and I feel a bit crampy too. So I'm hoping it might be AF on its way.

The next time I pee on a stick, I hope it's a different story! lol. so crazy being happy about a BFN.

Lucy - wow, what a great feeling it must be to be "trying" again. Keep us posted on how you go with testing for O. I hope you get the "Very High" on the monitor, or whatever the top reading is! Very excited for you. Hopefully it will be me soon!

Well, I have a busy day ahead....have a nice sleep over there!


----------



## Lucy529

Pink Ribbons said:


> :bfn: :happydance:
> 
> So happy right now! That's obstacle #1 down.
> 
> I also had a low temperature today (either pre-ovulation, or pre-AF) and I feel a bit crampy too. So I'm hoping it might be AF on its way.
> 
> The next time I pee on a stick, I hope it's a different story! lol. so crazy being happy about a BFN.
> 
> Lucy - wow, what a great feeling it must be to be "trying" again. Keep us posted on how you go with testing for O. I hope you get the "Very High" on the monitor, or whatever the top reading is! Very excited for you. Hopefully it will be me soon!
> 
> Well, I have a busy day ahead....have a nice sleep over there!

Yay for the bfn who would of thought that we would be happy for that and now on to the bfp ! 
i got positive ic last night and the monitor is still on high am supposed to be ovulating tom and have been bd like crazy hahaha good thing DH is more than willing 
i guess now that am so close am excited and hope that i do get a bfp but am scared that it could turn into an ectopic again or that i could miscarry, i always though that getting a bfp was easy and then you just waited for the baby to be born but it had turned a fear for me at least i hope that i get blessed with a bfp and that i get a forever baby. hope we all do 

hope you get af soon pink its only 3 pm here now what time is it there how many hours are you ahead of me :hugs:


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Lucy, it sounds like you are definitely going to catch that egg...you've timed it right, and with all that BD'ing let's pray that you get that BFP!

Do I remember right that you have 1 tube as well? But you didn't lose a tube with the ectopic, so maybe I'm wrong about that?

I think we all have those fears about another ectopic or miscarriage. I know I do. 

The time difference between us is 17 hours. I am ahead by 17 hours. I double checked on Google as well. So, it should be 7pm over there...Monday night?

Thanks for posting in here so regularly. I look forward to coming and reading your posts....it is helping the days go by! 

Peachy, I hope you're doing great in the lead-up to O. I can't wait until I'm at your stage...waiting excitedly for that egg to release. I just hope it can find it's way safely into my uterus this time around!

Talk later girls


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies! Ever since I lost my right tube I sometimes think I can feel myself OVing... like there is a twinge... but I am not sure if I am imagining things. Does anyone feel themself OVing? Hope everyone is having a good evening!


----------



## Lucy529

thanks pink your so sweet, wow 17 hours that is almost a whole day ahead am just getting ready for bed here DH and i have a date hahaha 
yeah i only have one tube i had the other one taken when i was 19 and this is where the ectopic happened that is why am super scared that it can happen again i guess i hope that if i catch the eggie now there hasn't been enough time for scar tissue to hurt the tube yet i hope that am blessed with al least the one we have no kids and would love one but i guess that i should be happy as i had always thought that i would not be able to conceive and it happened now all i need is to make it to my uterus and grow fx that it happens that would be a great new years for me 
pink i hope that you get on your way soon too and join us in this crazy rollercoaster who would have thought that ttc was so much work my bathroom looks like a lab all the test around hahaha 

peachy how are you and you are not alone my ovary has been gone for almost 10 years and there are times that i still have twinges or little pains on my right ovary area thats where i have no ovary so i guess that it's normal 

afm like i have not posted long enough sorry haha but today all morning i had some ovulation pains on my left ovary and twinges in my lower abdomen i know to soon but i have nausea as well the same thing happened the last time i got preg but i craves sweet mexican bread then and now all i want is corn flakes and a banana in them i hope that this is a good sign along with bbs being a little sore, headaches,a backache that won't ease up i swear if i didn't know better i would already think that i was preggers but will know soon enough man started sneezing and have a little of a stuffy nose hope am not getting sick 
today am in such a happy mood even with all those things hahaha 
sorry so long again ladies, how are yall? hugs


----------



## decemberose

Pink Ribbons: Congratulations on your BFN, isn't it a great feeling nowing that your body is back...lol...now you can concentrate on ttc again...yay! Come on BFP! 

Lucy: I also have the fear of trying again and it happening again. I have already two miscarriages and it is so scary. I'm praying for you and can't wait to see you get your BFP...

Hope everyone is doing OK. It's been hectic here. Packing an getting ready to move, birthday Friday, wrapping presents and then Christmas. I think its helping the time go by and its one step closer to ttc again.... 

Hope all is well and hugs to you ladies for making this easier!


----------



## decemberose

Pink Ribbons: Congratulations on your BFN, isn't it a great feeling nowing that your body is back...lol...now you can concentrate on ttc again...yay! Come on BFP! 

Lucy: I also have the fear of trying again and it happening again. I have already two miscarriages and it is so scary. I'm praying for you and can't wait to see you get your BFP...

Hope everyone is doing OK. It's been hectic here. Packing an getting ready to move, birthday Friday, wrapping presents and then Christmas. I think its helping the time go by and its one step closer to ttc again.... 

Hope all is well and hugs to you ladies for making this easier!


----------



## Lucy529

decemberose said:


> Pink Ribbons: Congratulations on your BFN, isn't it a great feeling nowing that your body is back...lol...now you can concentrate on ttc again...yay! Come on BFP!
> 
> Lucy: I also have the fear of trying again and it happening again. I have already two miscarriages and it is so scary. I'm praying for you and can't wait to see you get your BFP...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. It's been hectic here. Packing an getting ready to move, birthday Friday, wrapping presents and then Christmas. I think its helping the time go by and its one step closer to ttc again....
> 
> Hope all is well and hugs to you ladies for making this easier!

hi december rose am on pins and needles am happy that i get to ttc again but then the fear creeps in and i think of all the worse things in the world that could go wrong the good thing DH is understanding and helps me through the tough times 

afm at the moment i think that i ovulated yesterday not today i had these cramps over on my ovary for half the day and i had two positive opks dtd sorry tmi and after work i did another opk and it was negetive there was no more cramps either so 2ww here i am i had some wierd dreams last night part of a past dream in this one so odd din't think you could do that but oh well 

december u are lucky that you have all these things that are keeping you busy am not doing much got the gifts wrapped and ready just work and home and there is nothing going on there well i'll let you know what happens and if there is any symptoms


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi Yall :winkwink:(just wanted to say that, as it sounds so 'American'!!!)

*Lucy* - hooray! Congratulations on O'ing! :happydance: You must be so excited to be in the 2WW. I hope you get great news in 2 weeks time...you will know before the New Year. Oh gosh, I just want my body to hurry up and O O O!!! I'm going to test & temp every day now. My OPK's are totally negative, and temps are down low...so it will either be AF arriving soon or building up to O. 

*Peachy* - I have never felt any cramping or pain with ovulation. It will be interesting to see whether I start having these signs, as I've read that a lot of people do with only 1 tube!

*decemberose* - I agree that Christmas is definitely helping the time go faster. If it was any other time of the year, I think it would seem twice as slow! 

I saw that Michelle Duggar lost her 20th baby before the 20 week ultrasound. How sad. I'm guessing the '19 kids and counting' show is big in America? We get it here on Foxtel (cable) TV. It just goes to show that miscarriage can strike anyone. I think she is currently waiting to birth the baby. I wonder whether she will keep trying for another one.

My useless question for the day: (something to pass the time!): What do you want for Christmas, or what are you getting? My husband and I don't really bother too much about presents for each other. We kind of buy things we want/need throughout the year. My DH bought me an iPad the day after I had the ectopic surgery....lol I think it was his way of fixing things and trying to make me feel better (which it didn't!)....so I've already kind of had my fair share. 2 of my girls are getting those Nintendo DS gaming things. They are all getting a play fort to share, with swings/slide etc. Santa is going to be busy...they have so many other requests.

You ladies are angels...thanks for being here. Bye for now!


----------



## peachy905

*Pinkribbons*: I would love a Christmas baby lol. On a more predictable gift I think that dh might get me a capucino maker - been wanting one for ages. I am thinking of getting dh a cashmere scarf and car mats. I know the two dont go together but dh has been wanting these fancy mats forever so will indulge him. Not sure what to get my ds yet. He is obsessed with trains so maybe something related to that. I have so much Christmas shopping to do still!
*Lucy*: Sending baby dust your way with wishes for a BFP soon!
*Decemberose*: I know what you mean by being afraid of miscarrying again... but I think that we just need to stay positive and hope for the best. Stay strong : )

Talking about the holidays... are you ladies abstaining from drinking while TTC?


----------



## Lucy529

hey pink how are you tonight or is it morning there now by my calculations it afternoon wow am excited and nervous i keep thinking what is going to happen if i do get my bfp and then i think that am not so there's no sense in getting worked up i have been having twinges all day and all i want to eat is banana and cornflakes then i made DH make me a jelly and banana on toast sandwich and that is all i want is really the banana and i have been drinking water no caffeine as i want to give this the best chance possible my bbs, to me, look a little bigger i know its to soon but for some reason i feel like theres a chance that i could be that and then am moody went off on DH but hes such an understanding man he keeps telling me to relax and when i can't he reminds me that there may be a baby that needs to implant and he cant do that if mommys mad which always works 
sorry tmi but am so bloated and i feel so wet down there is that a good thing, i checked and it was just creamy cm like a lot my back had been hurting most of the day i have a bad back anyway but it's been really noticable today 

as for christmas well the only one that i buy for is my DH he is getting a new laptop bc am greedy and hardly let him borrow mine so i thought i would get him one had bought one on ebay but it barely works so it's going to get replaced, he getting some tools and some cologne oh and this chain with a cross on it hope he likes it, the laptop just came today so i have to sneek it home to wrap it as for me who knows what he's getting me he said he needs to go shopping tomorrow but i know he's getting something for me but it's funny watching him
he told me a sad story he's not from here, the us i mean, the other day i let him open a gift bc he was like a kid i asked him why could he not wait for christmas he told me that he had never had a christmas like this before last year we had a tree but we were not doing that well and i didnt really get him anything so all this is new to him man thinking about that makes me so sad sorry 
pink i know my post are long but i have no family here to talk to so this is the only real connection to what am feeling my family and i are not that close so it's nice to have other ladies to talk to hope you can tell me if my symptoms are good or am i reading to much into them thanks hugs to ya


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 said:


> *Pinkribbons*: I would love a Christmas baby lol. On a more predictable gift I think that dh might get me a capucino maker - been wanting one for ages. I am thinking of getting dh a cashmere scarf and car mats. I know the two dont go together but dh has been wanting these fancy mats forever so will indulge him. Not sure what to get my ds yet. He is obsessed with trains so maybe something related to that. I have so much Christmas shopping to do still!
> *Lucy*: Sending baby dust your way with wishes for a BFP soon!
> *Decemberose*: I know what you mean by being afraid of miscarrying again... but I think that we just need to stay positive and hope for the best. Stay strong : )
> 
> Talking about the holidays... are you ladies abstaining from drinking while TTC?

thanks peachy i think that i need all the baby dust i can get am getting so emotional thinking that i may be working myself up to a bfn but then i think that i might be lucky and i get a bfp for christmas that would be so nice too like you i guess what i would really like is a new blender :thumbup: i really love to cook so that would be nice although lately i have been lazy and am barely doing anything at home 

as to the drinking the only thing that am drinking is water, i had thought about having a couple of drinks but not anymore might cook something special but who knows the way i've been feeling that might change


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Lucy* - they sure are some strange food cravings! We call 'jelly' jam here in Australia. And what you call Jello, we call Jelly! Confusing huh! 

Pregnancy symptoms....here are the ones I always get:

1. milky CM. Got this with a couple of them. Any sort of wet mucous is a sure sign in the luteal phase after ovulation. 

2. sore nipples / bigger breasts / darker areolas

3. Nausea, food aversions & cravings. (I didn't get bad morning sickness with any of mine...but definitely the nausea in the early phases. I had it with the ectopic as well :(

4. stretching pain / cramping in lower abdominal (uterus)


It's different for everyone...but they are my signs.

It IS really hard to stay calm. Whenever I'm actively trying, I get really stressed out and have constant butterflies and nerves. I do a lot of 'self talking' and try to tell myself to be calm. 

Arrrrggggh I HATE this waiting game! I want to be TRYING.....!!!

In the meantime, I am getting very excited for you, and hoping that you can get off this rollercoaster ASAP. I see that it's been 4 weeks today since your ectopic surgery. {{Hugs}} to you. You've come a long way in 4 weeks. 

That is sad that your DH doesn't have any nice memories of Christmas as a child. :( It will be lovely once you have your own children, as you can make your own Christmas traditions for your own family.

My parents live in another part of Australia...I am close to them, but I couldn't bring myself to tell them about the ectopic, as I don't want them to worry. I might tell them eventually, but I know that my Mum would just worry, and there's absolutely nothing she can do...so I'm keeping it to myself. This group is a godsend for me right now!

*Peachy* - your gift ideas sound great! I tried to buy my DH a scarf one year, and he took it back and got a refund as he didn't want to wear it!!! RE. the drinking, I will probably just continue as I normally do. I don't tend to drink any softdrinks (soda)...mainly water...but I do like the odd glass of wine & champagne, so I will indulge in a few glasses over the festive season just as I normally would. If/when I get a BFP, then I will obviously stop...but I've never been too concerned about abstaining from drinking in the TTC stage. 

Well, that's a few more hours down. Hope you girls are having a nice sleep or whatever you're up to there!


----------



## decemberose

Lucy: I cant wait to see you get your BFP..yay, how exciting...

Well, I bought my husband a NFL jersey. He is a huge 49er fan, so I bough him a new jersey and theyre doing awesome. :)

As for my boys; I bought my 14 yr old some clothes and and Ipod touch and my 3 and 6 year old are into Power Rangers and Spiderman, so I bought them a bunch of that stuff..they're gonna love it...I haven't asked for anything as I rather spend for the kids..

Hope all is well!


----------



## Lucy529

pink thanks for the list of symtoms with my ectopic i had all the classic signs of pregnancy but i never thought that is what was going on since i had been going to the dr the whole time i thought that they would have caught it but no it was a fluke test that they did when i began to bleed that they saw i was pregnant and then a mc and at the end they discovered the ectopic it has been a long road and everytime i cant believe it has been that long to me it seems as if it was never going to end i never thought that i would be in the tww so soon but am glad that i am 

decemberose thanks for the good wishes i too hope that i get a bfp soon that would make the end of this year the best if all turns out well 

afm today am feeling a little wierd i have been having some twinges in my left ovary so that freaks me out have some heartburn and i feel like i need to throw up but i don't back is still hurting but that is common i feel as though my bbs are bigger but i could be imagining that am really bloated sorry tmi and i feel like am going to get diareah but i dont and end up constipated all day am taking some stool softners but that is not helping at the moment i wish the waiting was up and i could know whether i am or not ooh and the only other thing is that am sleepy and all i want to eat are fresh bananas yummy 

sometimes i feel like am imagining all these things but then i think that am just paranoid bc of what happened this last time trying to stay calm and positive i swear i am going to need major therapy after this


----------



## Pink Ribbons

> i swear i am going to need major therapy after this

Couldn't agree more. This really messes with your head!!!

I'm now thinking that I'm in the pre-ovulation phase, and might have a chance to TTC before AF arrives. I've had 3 low temperatures the past 3 days...so there is a chance that I might be able to catch O before AF arrives. I'm just going to see what happens. I've read plenty of stories of women getting pregnant straight after a D&C without waiting for AF. 

Bottom line - I'm just way too impatient, and want to feel like I'm doing something.

Heartburn was something I experienced later in all of my pregnancies...but I did note it as a symptom with my second pregnancy.

Well, another day is underway. Bit by bit, we will all get there. The waiting is what's killing me right now.

Thinking of all of you!


----------



## Lucy529

pink sorry can't remember do you use opks or fertility monitor? i hope that you catch that eggie it would be so nice to have someone else that is going through the same thing at almost the same time you could get your christmas baby 

the nausea is not so bad it's more the feeling that i need to vomit heartburn i don't like much but that comes and goes and now i have this feeling like am running a fever but when my DH touches my forehead he tells me that am not hot 
i never thought that i would ever get to do this and now that i am i feel like am going to go crazy i hope that you guys are patient with me i never thought that i was going to be so addicted to knowing every little thing that is going on in my body this is going to be a long long tww hope you join soon pink


----------



## Pink Ribbons

**waves** 

Just quickly passing through....

Pink - I'm using OPK's & charting my temp. Temp went up this morning, but my OPK's have been negative, so I think my body is all over the place right now! Not hopeful about catching the egg until AF comes and goes...we'll see.

Oh, and I'm very crampy today. Maybe AF is coming!

Will be back later!! We have a busy day...off to swimming with my girls now.

x

And just because I've always wanted to use this smillie:

:dust:


----------



## Lucy529

well pink i hope that you get your af soon then so that your body goes back to normal mine did the same thing everything was out of wack my blood pressure and diabetes too but for the past few days they have been all normal thank God bc if not they were going to up my meds and i don't want that the more meds the more i worry that it could hurt my baby if and when i have one

have fun swimming with your girls hope to talk to you soon hugs


----------



## Annie77

Just catching up with all your posts - hoping that all wishing for AF get it and the same for our BFP's! I am 10dpo now and am planning to test on Saturday morning which may be too early but have a night out so would like to know whether I can drink or not. Symptoms are 7 days worth of random travel sick-type nausea, headaches and back pain. Headaches are very rare for me so fingers crossed!


----------



## Lucy529

annie so nice to hear from you gl in testing let us know how it goes but you are looking promising hugs


----------



## decemberose

Annie: yay, how exciting...f'xd for you....can't wait to hear the news...

Well my Dr. Appt went good today, everything is back to "normal"... I thought she ha saved my tube, it that was not the case...I did lose my right tube...She said she got the whole cyst out that was on my ovary and was able to save my ovary...She did tell me to wait 2 cycles to try again; that is too long...

Hope all is well!


----------



## Lucy529

decemberose glad that you are back to "normal" sorry that they were unable to save the tube tube but they saved the ovary so that is good i have read on other threads and though my own searches that one tube can pick up an eggie from either ovary so that is good there is hope for you yet are you going to wait the two cycles that the dr recommended? hugs to you


----------



## peachy905

Decemberose - sorry to hear about your tube. I am in the same position but I hear that sometimes it is better to have it removed as it lowers your risk of a 2nd ectopic in the same tube. I know it may be hard to wait the 2 cycles but I think it is a good idea to let hour body fully heal?

How is everyone else? I am waiting to OV and just very anxious at the moment...


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi girls!

*Annie* - Very excited for you! Please post here ASAP and let us know how your test went when you do it! Your symptoms sound great. I do hope that this is your month! Is it your first month of trying?

*decemberose* - I'm sorry to hear that you lost your tube as well. How do you feel about waiting 2 cycles to try? I was told to wait 1 cycle, but after reading of the success stories on these forums, I am just going to see what happens. I'm almost 4 weeks post-surgery, and have just started tracking my temperature and doing ovulation tests in the hope that I might be able to catch the egg before AF arrives. If not, I will start off next month. 

*Lucy* - I am praying that my other tube can pick up eggs from my tubeless side. It is definitely possible...and my OB confirmed it.

*peachy* - There's no way I would want to endure another ectopic again, so I was quite happy for my tube to go. In my case I had absolutely no choice, as it was bulging with an '8 weeker' as my OB put it. {{Hugs}} about feeling anxious. I am also very anxious. It sucks.

Nothing new to update with me. Trying to detect ovulation at the moment, but won't be too worried if AF finds me first. My temps are low and I'm getting negative OPK's. I am feeling very crampy, and getting pains on my tubeless side. Just sick of waiting for something to happen.

Have a great day/night girls! x


----------



## Lucy529

well good to know that the majority of you ladies are doing well and that although we hate to see them go the bad tubes are not going to be that risky am on a whole different boat then bc i only had one tube to begin with and that is where the ectopic was so my chances are still high for another although the dr told me that she didn't see anything wrong with it but i know scar tissue can harm it 

i just pray that God sends me a baby that implants in the right place and makes it that would be the best Xmas ever just have to keep my head up and be positive glad that you all are doing well


----------



## Pink Ribbons

:cake: ~ Happy Birthday decemberose ~ :cake:​
We hope that you are having a lovely day, and are doing something nice to celebrate!

Wishing you all the best for the year ahead and hoping that it will be your year and your time to shine.

Love from all of your buddies in this group.
xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

I hope I have your birthday right decemberose, as I know you said it was Friday, and it's Saturday here! I looked up Nevada, and I am 18 hours ahead of you here. Wow, you live near Las Vegas??!! How far are you from the strip? 

*Lucy* - you were fortunate that you discovered your ectopic early, so the chances of any scarring are probably extremely minimal. Praying hard for you. I hope you get your Christmas miracle. I guess it's too early for any symptoms yet, but I hope you're travelling along OK. x


----------



## Lucy529

thanks pink i hope that i do too and hope that you get back on track be it af or o that way you can begin to work to have that next littl miracle i swear the wait time is what kills me all these things start going through my head 

i thank you for your good wishes but i think that there is a chance of scarring as i had to have a laparotomy and my tube had to be cut a little to get the pregnancy out but i hope am wrong and your right and that we both get our wishes well that everyone in this journey does that is a good new years wish 
how was your swim with your girls yesterday?
decemberose happy bday sorry so late hope that you enjoyed your day hugs to ya hey if you live near vegas can i come visit haha have never been but am planning a trip there soon to gamble if i dont get a bfp before then really hope you enjoyed today girlie


----------



## decemberose

Thank you Pink Ribbons and Lucy for the birthday wishes...and yes Pink, you had it right... :). I had good day, my husband took me and the boys to a nice lunch and then I had the joy of making 6 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange party tomorrow...it was that bad though...

Lucy, yes I live in Las Vegas..I love it here, been here just about my whole life..not much of a gambler though...I get sad if I lose $5...lol; although I did win $100 on my 21at, but not luck since an I just turned 34..


----------



## decemberose

*wasn't*


----------



## decemberose

Sorry; Pink I'm not sure that I'll wait the 2 cycles, seems very long too me...We will just see what happens, we will ntnp prob till my first cycle and then try in Jan. I'll just tell her it wad an accident if it happens... :)


----------



## peachy905

Happy birthday Decemberose! Wishing you all the best and a sticky bean soon : )

Questio for everyone: When you use opks do you test everyday or every other day?


----------



## Lucy529

decemberose made me laugh when you said you would tell your dr it was an accident if you get preg before the 2 cycles bc that's what am going to do too haha, i think that we know our bodies better than anyone else and waiting is just so freakin hard 

peachy i did the opks at first 2 times a day and when the line began to get darker i did them 3 times a day gl hun 

afm am having a wierd day last night i had a long night i was busy and had to wait awhile to use the br but the whole time i kept feeling "wet" after it was almost over i went to the br and there was like a wet spot of cm and pink on it when i wiped there was more on the tp and some this morning it's making me feel like af is going to be on her way soon im not cramping or anything but i feel some twinges in the middle of my ab and am having i guess food aversions am hungry but when i think of food i want to vomit and i keep having these dizzy spells but that could be diabetes related or hunger 

now i think that i was 4 or 5 dpo today but then i was thinking back on sunday night i got a +opk by mid morning on monday it was - does that mean that i ovulated a day early and that am like 6dpo or am i 5dpo? i don't want to loose hope but i don't want to have an other ectopic either please ladies i need your help am freakin out
i did do an ic preg test and it was bfn which i know am waiting for a bfp but it made me happy bc i know it's to soon


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Good morning (afternoon) girls!

*decemberose* - I'm glad that you had a nice day for your birthday! A cookie exchange party???!!! Please explain? I have never heard of such a thing!!! I'm assuming that you all turn up with your cookies and take home a few of everybody's....and then end up with a huge amount of different cookies!? Please let me know how that went. Las Vegas - I'm very excited to 'know' someone who lives there! That's awesome! I would love to visit Las Vegas one day. My friend went there a couple of years ago and she loved it. The hotels look absolutely amazing! 



> I'll just tell her it wad an accident if it happens...

If it happens before AF arrives, I am already planning to tell my OB a little white lie. I'm going to tell him that AF arrived earlier than the 4-6 weeks he told me it would. I'll tell him it was just a light period at around 2.5 weeks, and I thought it was AF and started trying. He won't know any different. Afterall, bodies can do strange things!

*peachy* - I do them once a day (as soon as I wake up), and like Lucy I start testing more often once the 2nd line starts getting darker. Once I see it starting to get darker, I move to twice a day, and then maybe 3 times a day (morn/afternoon/evening) once I think it is really getting to its peak.

*Lucy* - Hmmm the pink tinge can be very normal. In fact, it can sometimes be a sign of pregnancy. My sister got implantation bleeding with her son, around the time that the fertilised egg would have implanted. So, it can be a great sign. On the other hand, it can just be one of those things, or a sign of AF. Have you had any more pink stuff since you posted? It sounds like you are around 5DPO (on Saturday). If you got the positive on Sunday night, then you probably ovulated in the early hours of Monday morning? Praying for you...

*Me* - My OPK looks a little stronger than yesterdays. I am going to retest this afternoon. tmi but I also have loads of CM....like, double the amount than I'm used to! However, my temps are all over the place. So, I'm really not sure if it is O approaching or not. Will keep you posted. I feel better just doing something.

I'm having a bit of a jealous moment. My cousin is apparently pregnant (news on the grapevine) and we are all waiting for her to make the announcement. She is apparently 20 weeks....that side of the family are very secretive. I had another friend do a pregnancy test and get a BFP on Friday (she decided to get pregnant without her husband knowing). My sister is trying, and who knows if she is already pregnant. I know I'm being selfish, but it really hits when you think "that should be me". 

*sigh* onwards and upwards from here.


----------



## Lucy529

aww pink i know exactly how you feel about all the bfp around you and it seems that your the one skipped, but i have faith that you will get your bfp before you know it hugs to ya keep positive it will happen before you know it and the way things are going we are all going to be using little white lies to our drs :) good that we are all together in this 
asf i have not had anymore spotting since this morning and believe me i have been checking every little but i run to make sure there is nothing i still can't eat though am hungry but when i think of food it makes me nauseas am on crackers and water for now but i will not complain if it means that there is a baby that is implanting in there fx that that is what it is
can you have implantation bleeding 5dpo?


----------



## Pink Ribbons

OMG I'm excited. I just did another OPK and it's getting stronger!!! In fact, I'd almost say it's almost positive!!! Trying not to get ahead of myself, but at least I have something else to focus on.

Lucy, I had my surgery 6 days after you...so it's quite uncanny that my OPK's are turning positive 7 days after yours did. 

Re. implantation bleeding, I think it usually says 7-10 DPO, but then I found this chart:

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/implantation-bleeding-stats.php

It could be!


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies!

Lucy - I am keeping my fingers crossed that its implantation bleeding for you!

Decemberose - Are you a baker? I am actually looking for the perfect butter cookies to make with my ds over the holidays. If you have a good recipe you would be willing to share that would be wonderful!

Pink - Yay!! Am excited for you to get your strong positive : ) I should be about two or three days behind you on this and glad to have a 2ww buddy. 

Me - Yesterday i went to see a naturopath and he recommended a modification in my diet because apparently my circulation system was on the weak side and that means that I may not be getting a good supply of blood for lining the uterus. So... lottsa seafood and legumes for me. Hope this change helps me get that BFP soon!


----------



## Lucy529

hi peachy hope that the seafood helps with that so glad that you have some answers on what might be going on better than being in the dark 

pink yay that your tests are getting darker maybe just maybe you might get a bfp before the new year or on new years that would be a great way to start 2012 

decemberose hope that you are doing well and that your are having a good weekend 

afm there has been no more spotting yay!! it only happened yesterday morning and then it was gone and nothing today (sorry tmi) last night DH and i dtd and i was so scared that i would be bleeding but nothing thank God and believe me i checked and i keep on checking but nothing so am happy for that i guess we are going to have to see if later in the week i get a bfp


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi girls

Well, my OPK's have started getting lighter. Not 100% sure whether I am ovulating or not, but we are DTD anyway and will just see what happens! My strongest OPK was yesterday (Sunday). I am telling myself that I'm in the 2WW, because if nothing else, it will give me something else to focus on. If AF does end up arriving I'm OK with that, as that was the original plan anyway.

*Lucy* - I was also thinking that you should be able to test this week!!! When are you aiming for? I'm glad you've had no more spotting. Will be keeping my fingers crossed this week that you see 2 lines. 

*peachy* - yay, I hope everything is on schedule for O and that this is your month! That is interesting about the seafood & legumes. I know I'll be eating a bit of seafood over Christmas, so maybe I will get some benefits from that!

Well, I'm off to get my hair done. My sister is a hairdresser. I still have a lot to do in preparation for Christmas. If I could take my mind off babies and TTC then maybe I would be able to get things done!!

**Oh and I just realised it's been 4 weeks today since that awful day that I was diagnosed with my ectopic and had my surgery.**


----------



## Lucy529

pink hugs to ya hope that you did o and that you get ob the 2ww crazy train or is it more of a rollercoaster? have fun getting your hair done am at work so just sitting back and watching some tv and doing the laudry 

asf i was finally able to eat although i had to buy chinese they have this spicy shrimp dish that was hot but ooh so good didn't eat it all but hey leftovers since that and donuts is the only thing that i can eat at the moment oh and fried rice so good 
about the testing i don't know maybe in the middle of the week but knowing me i'll start poas tonight and watch to see if lines appear i bought 100 ic so i have plenty haha talk about an addict i feel like i have not slept in days maybe all the arrivals will come in and i can go to bed aarly today hope


----------



## peachy905

Hi ladies! So I used an opk and think that I may be very close to O. The test line is just a smidge lighter than the control line so probably will be dtd every day soon. I am almost finished my Christmas shopping and every time I see baby stuff in stores I get so excited at the prospect of next year and hopefully having a little special someone to buy for!


----------



## Lucy529

yay peachy get some rest and prepare for many bd sessions lol i have the same feeling as you when i was shopping at the walmart that i like to go i always park in the back bc more places to park but i have to go through the baby section after my ectopic i kept my eyes down and walked fast but now i look and it gives me hope that next year i will be hopefully able to buy baby's first christmas things makes me feel all warm and tingly inside 

fx crosses for all of us in this thread


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Great news Peachy! I hope that this is your month...you've done more than your fair share of waiting, considering your ectopic was back in January. 

Go for it!! :sex:

lol. I couldn't resist!

And this one is for Lucy: :test:


----------



## Lucy529

don't worry pink i will before i go to bed although am sure it is going to be a bfn for now it's to early but i will feed our poas addiction lol 

question can one bb grow more than the other one i was looking at my bbs just now (lol i know am a little nuts) but my left bb is about half a cup bigger than the right bb, i know we all have one bb bigger that the other anyways but this is ridiculous am i going crazy or is this possible if this keeps up am going to have to stuff my bra so they can look even lol
the funny thing is that my left bb is the one that has been aching and itchy my right one is only every now and then go figure crazy


----------



## decemberose

Pink: someone is the "host" of the cookie exchange party and everybody that comes makes 6 dozen cookies and they're all set up on tables. Then everyone gets in line with their extra container and the first round we all picked 3 cookies of each (depending on how many ppl come) and then the 2nd round you pick 3 of any kind and you leave with 6 dozen different cookies...this is our 3rd year going...I made sugar cookies and frosted them with cream cheese frosting..it is actually quite fun.. :)

Peachy: thank you for the birthday wish. And, no I am NOT a baker. Lol...this time of year is the only year I bake...Not very good at it... :)

Lucy: my weekend was good, been packing and moving, so I've been so busy and tired...Hope you had a nice weekend as well...

You girls are awesome to talk to, thanks; it makes times like this better. 

Hope all is well! Hugs!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hi ladies. It's so sad reading about all of these losses :(

On 25 Nov 11, I found out I was expecting. Yay! But with the cramps and bleeding, I knew something was off. My bhCG levels were doing great at first, until the end when I noticed it took the number over 72 hours to double. So I knew something was up. On 9 Dec 11, I went to the ER for some constant pain and there it was noticed that there was nothing on the ultrasound (uterus) nor in my tubes. But the OB took a better look and noticed that my left tube was swollen and it appeared to be blocked. There you go. 

I had a laparoscopy done that day and I'm still recovering from it. It sucks but I'm so glad it's done with. I'm just waiting for the return of my AF so we can immediately start trying again. This time I will not test early. I am praying that this time will not be an another ectopic. Fx crossed!


----------



## Lucy529

lovebotlass17 so sorry for your loss hugs to ya we all i believe understand what you mean when you say that you are glad that it is over that is how i felt after my surgery as time goes on it will get easier to deal although we will never forget about those little angels 

decemberose your near me if your ship me some of those cookies they will b here before xmas lol now i have to go find some sugar cookies you made my mouth water lol

afm this morning the nausea is not so bad so am thinking that am going to be able to eat more food lol donuts are great but i can't live on them lol i did a ic this morning as well and it was bfn of course am only 7dpo so way early maybe it will be a bfp by xmas fx for that it would change all the christmas time feelings for me but we'll see what happens 
hugs to all


----------



## peachy905

Hi, how is everyone? So yesterday I tested with an opk and the test line was there but not as dark as the control line... then tested today and the test line is faint. Did I miss O? Or perhaps I drank a bit too much water before testing. So confused as this has never happened before. In the past when I got a light line it would gradually get darker. Please share any thoughts on this! Thanks : )


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone!

*lovebotlass* - Welcome! Sorry for your loss. We all share your pain, and have all travelled the road that you are currently walking. The waiting is the hardest. It's now been 4 weeks since my surgery, and am still in limbo-land! Were they able to save your tube? 

*Annie* - was just thinking of you, and saw that AF has arrived (read in another thread). :cry: I'm sorry to hear that.

*Lucy* - still got my fingers crossed for you, all the way from 'Down Under'!!! Yes, we all know that 7DPO is too early, but it's fun to start testing and passes the time! Let's hope the negative turns to a positive later this week! I think I have one bb bigger than the other! I think it's a pretty common phenomena!

*decemberose* - sounds like the cookies and the move have been keeping you busy! How many cookies have you eaten so far?! 6 dozen is a lot of cookies!!!

*peachy* - I hope BD'ing is going well! Hope you catch that egg!

*Me* - feeling a bit down today. I'm not sure whether I actually ovulated or not. My temperatures are still all over the place, and usually I would see a clear spike in my temperature after O. So, I'm not feeling all that confident. Oh well....I am still going to pretend that I have...just to pass the time and trick myself into believing I'm in the 2WW! If AF arrives, I will be OK...I'm just sick of waiting one way or another. :nope:

{{hugs}} to all of us in this beautiful group. I hope that one day soon this will all be a distant memory, and we can come back and read these posts safe in the knowledge that we have our babies in our arms.

xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi *peachy* - you posted while I was typing!

lol, you sound like you're in a similar boat to me. Wondering whether we've ovulated or not??!!

How many times did you test yesterday? Perhaps you just missed the surge..as sometimes it can be a brief window for getting the 2 strong lines. 

I'd say that my 2nd line wasn't quite as strong as the control either.

I guess all we can do is :sex: and hope for the best.

I'm not feeling very confident though.


----------



## Buzz1

Hey, I had a ectopic and a miscarriage(2 babies) yesterday and now we have to wait 3-6 months before trying again... its horrible :-( i hope that anyone else who is going through this is ok as i no how hard it is :-( xx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi *Buzz1*. I am so, so very sorry to hear what you're currently going through. Twins? Oh gosh, I just couldn't begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now. Please feel free to vent & express your frustration and sadness here. I know it must still be so raw, but you are in the best place possible here on these boards. Waiting is the hardest thing. I'm 4 weeks post-op now, and it just doesn't get any easier...except that I have made the conscious decision to try again straight away. In time you will come to your own conclusion about that. In the meantime, feel free to follow along with this great group of girls.

Thinking of you across the miles. x


----------



## peachy905

Buzz1 - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You know yourself best... but i did take my doctors advice to wait a full six months. It was hard but I felt I needed the time to heal both physically and emotionally. *hugs*


----------



## Buzz1

peachy905 said:


> Buzz1 - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You know yourself best... but i did take my doctors advice to wait a full six months. It was hard but I felt I needed the time to heal both physically and emotionally. *hugs*



Exactly i think ill no when im ready, although 6 months does sound a long time... maybe 4-5 months would suit us depending on how im feeling , did u have the injection or surgery xx


----------



## peachy905

Buzz1 said:


> peachy905 said:
> 
> 
> Buzz1 - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You know yourself best... but i did take my doctors advice to wait a full six months. It was hard but I felt I needed the time to heal both physically and emotionally. *hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly i think ill no when im ready, although 6 months does sound a long time... maybe 4-5 months would suit us depending on how im feeling , did u have the injection or surgery xxClick to expand...


I had the surgery since my tube ruptured (I was about 7 weeks) so there was no saving it. For me, I felt fine physically at about 2-3 months but emotionally I was torn. Although I was only a few weeks along I already felt I knew my baby and that it was part of my family already. Took me months to even contemplate trying again.


----------



## Lucy529

hello ladies 

peachy i was feeling like you not to long ago not knowing what the heck was going on i still feel that way sometimes i wonder at times wether i really did o my surge was short so i hope that all that bd payed off 

pink am keeping fx for me too but there are days that i wonder if o even happened but we'll see soon enough friday i'll be 11 dpo do you think that it's to early for a bfp? if not am going to keep testing i think am due for af on the 27 hope that by then i will know for certain 

Buzz1 so sorry for your loss can't even imagine what you must be going through hugs to you it's been about a month since my surgery and there are days that i break down too like pink i decided to try again right away but every one knows their body and when it is right for them you are in my thoughts and prayers 

afm the nausea had gone away a little but i get it from time to time pink i know that eveyone had one bb bigger than the other but mine is noticible i asked DH and he laughed bc he could tell but then he said he loved me even if i was lopsided lol have been eating somethings but i try to only eat what sounds good to me began to have really wierd dreams 2 nights in a row and then all my muscles are achey so my dr put me on ambian to help me sleep hope it helps but may have to stop it if i get a bfp witch i so hope that i do 
hugs to all and i hope that you all have a good day hugs


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi girls

*Lucy* - A friend of mine just found out she is pregnant, and got her positive on 11DPO (10DPO was negative)....so hang in there! 

Sounds like we're all a bit unsure as to whether we've ovulated. I still don't know one way or the other. I need a few more temperatures before I can figure it out.

Short message from me tonight. Was out shopping, and got a few more presents achieved.

Shall check in again tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing OK.

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink am hanging on in there but the wait is killing me at times i do wish i had not starting the whole temps and charting thing sometimes it better not to know but now that am on this rollercoaster is so freakin hard not to question anything and everything that happens but am trying to keep the faith that if not this month then next 

i need to go shopping to get a few more things but i don't want to go i want to lay around the couch and just watch tv or sleep lol


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey pink. Unfortunately my left tube could not be saved. Poor thing is gone lol. I just saw the doctor who performed the laparoscopy for a second post-op appointment. He told me that I can start TTC anytime now (THANK YOU LORD!) and told my hubby to brace himself. :) The doctor told me my right tube looked "okay" and when I asked him why did this happen, he pretty much told me it could have been caused by anything, especially in my case (I had none of the risks). Probably some scarring on the left tube which progressed to deformation. 

I started to test with HPTs and OPKs two days ago lol. Just to see. The HPT was negative (thank God) and the OPK was negative as well, but there was a faint line. Either I'm about to start my period, or I'm wanting to ovulate, but either way, yay! I never knew how excited I'd be for AF.


----------



## Lucy529

lovebotlass17 that is great news soon you can be ttc again and then a bfp so happy for you 

how is everyone else doing ? hope that you are all good pink how are those tests comming ?

afm am doing good bloated again i havent had much nausea every now and then but heartburn is still there but am losing hope still getting bfn on the tests although i know that it's to early just feeling plain today ifywim


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Lucy, thanks. I'm pretty anxious to start, and now nervous because of my one remaining tube. All I need for it is to be clear lol. How many DPO are you now? Oh and another question, do you think it's too early for me to start trying after 2 weeks from the operation (laparoscopy)? It's only been 2 weeks.


----------



## Lucy529

love am 8 or 9 dpo with my mind going crazy in this 2ww wait i cant remember lol
i only had the one tube and that is where i had the ectopic but then the dr told me that she had fixed it giving me a better chance to become preg in the right place but the risk of it happening again is still there

tbh if your dr gave you the go ahead and you feel that you are ready then i would go for it i know that for me i couldn't wait and have not waited tbh i talked it over with DH bc he is my partner but bc i needed his ok as well and we made the decision that if it happened it happened so here we are so if your ready then go for it gl hugs to ya hope you get that bfp if you decide to go for it

also you had a laparoscopy from what i understand healing is faster i had a laparotomy sort of like a c-section so it took a little longer although i was bd 2 weeks later carefully lol


----------



## Lucy529

girls i need some advice i have been having some wierd pains on my lady area (on it not in it) but it comes and goes i know it's not an infection i feel like it's the muscle what do you guys think

am eating spicy mexican chips and some ritz crackers oh and peanuts m&ms together i take turns one of each lol is that wierd or am i looking into everything to much oooh i wish i knew what the hell was going on


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Good morning (afternoon!)

Well, my temperatures haven't increased in the last couple of days, so I'm not holding out any hope that I caught the egg this month. Looks like I will just have to wait it out for AF. In my heart, I know that this is probably the most sensible outcome...but it still would have been nice to get a BFP straight away...or at least think that I had half a chance.

*Lucy* - did your chart show a clear temperature shift? Hoping that someone around here gets some positive news soon. I know what you mean, I'm feeling deflated too. Hope you see a second line soon.

*lovebotlass* - {hugs} my left tube is also gone. Let's pray that our right ones are super duper baby making tubes!!! The only thing I had in the back of my mind about TTC so quickly, was whether the lining of the uterus would have built up sufficiently to allow an embryo to implant. However I did enough reading on these boards to see that many many women have had successful pregnancies straight after. Emotionally I feel fine to try again straight away. When I want something, I will stop at nothing, and I think I would feel worse waiting for several months...but that's just me. I'm also 35, and I had this grand plan that I would have my last baby at 35. (There is only a slim chance of that happening now...I'll be 36 next October). Plus my other girls are 7, 5 and 3.5...so I don't want a massive age gap IYKWIM? So it's an easy decision for me to try ASAP!!

How is everyone else doing? peachy - how do you feel about O. Do you think you caught it? decemberose - how are you?

Well, :af: I'm here waiting for you. Come and get me!!! :witch:

xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi Lucy

We posted at the same time! I have no clue about your 'weird pains'! You sure have some interesting things going on with your body right now! Let's hope they are all signs of a baby currently burrowing in for a 9 month stay!

xox


----------



## Lucy529

thanks pink your first post made me laught at the end my temps or are staying above my coverline but they are not that high never have been since i began to chart them who knows what the heck is going on that ache i was talking about it just began to happen today but it comes and goes i hope that there is a little baby in there getting cozy 

tbh though i don't think that this is my month i just don't feel it or it might be the weather it's snowing here and cold and all i really want to sleep just not feeling to good i guess well hope today ends soon and tomorrow is better


----------



## Annie77

Pink Ribbons said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *lovebotlass* - Welcome! Sorry for your loss. We all share your pain, and have all travelled the road that you are currently walking. The waiting is the hardest. It's now been 4 weeks since my surgery, and am still in limbo-land! Were they able to save your tube?
> 
> *Annie* - was just thinking of you, and saw that AF has arrived (read in another thread). :cry: I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> *Lucy* - still got my fingers crossed for you, all the way from 'Down Under'!!! Yes, we all know that 7DPO is too early, but it's fun to start testing and passes the time! Let's hope the negative turns to a positive later this week! I think I have one bb bigger than the other! I think it's a pretty common phenomena!
> 
> *decemberose* - sounds like the cookies and the move have been keeping you busy! How many cookies have you eaten so far?! 6 dozen is a lot of cookies!!!
> 
> *peachy* - I hope BD'ing is going well! Hope you catch that egg!
> 
> *Me* - feeling a bit down today. I'm not sure whether I actually ovulated or not. My temperatures are still all over the place, and usually I would see a clear spike in my temperature after O. So, I'm not feeling all that confident. Oh well....I am still going to pretend that I have...just to pass the time and trick myself into believing I'm in the 2WW! If AF arrives, I will be OK...I'm just sick of waiting one way or another. :nope:
> 
> {{hugs}} to all of us in this beautiful group. I hope that one day soon this will all be a distant memory, and we can come back and read these posts safe in the knowledge that we have our babies in our arms.
> 
> xox

Thanks - am okay and thankfully AF only lasts 2 days so she's buggered off again :happydance: Looking forward to my mulled wine and champagne this weekend and then planning on a hogmanay and new years night with lots of babydancing involved!

Stayed away a bit since Monday but back and trying to catch up.


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies!

Pink - sorry to hear you are feeling down. Like you I am not sure if I ovulated or not. Keep getting two lines though the test line a bit fainter than the control line for last 3 days. I do not know why it is not getting darker but I am BDing anyways.

Lucy - Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Know what you mean by the cold weather... I kind of just want to stay in and sleep all day. Feeling so lazy.

Annie - champagne for the weekend sounds sooo good! I would love a whole plate of cheese and wine to go with it myself. Your new year plan sounds awesome, and I hope it brings you good news early 2012 : )

Hope everyone is doing well. I still have a cold. Took tylenol yesterday and hope it does not interfere with TTC.


----------



## decemberose

Hello Ladies, 

Just checking in as its been a few days. I've been so busy packing...Hopefully we will be done next week. 

How is everyone? Well, I'm not temping or doing OPK's, so I'm not sure whether I ovulated or not. I'm 3 weeks post surgery and actually feel pretty good. Hope all is well! Hugs!


----------



## Lucy529

annie so glad that af is leaving you soon 
DH and i had planned on having a few drinks this weekend well at least i did he doesn't drink but now i dont want to until af arrives or a bfp but hopefully by new years i will know which of the two so this weekend is just DH and i easy to cook for 2 

peachy thanks those lines begin to cooperate with you and get the + and then the eggie we need some good news on here thanks for the good wishes i guess weather does have alot to do with how you feel i like the snow but for some reason its making me feel blue 
i just want to go to bed and snuggle with my hubby for some reason i feel like i need a good cry, i keep asking myself what is wrong with me but i don't know am ranting sorry i guess the season is getting to me don't have family here so i wonder if that has anything to do with it but last year i was not like this so this feeling of sadness is really getting to me am just moody i guess one minute am good and happy the next am ready to cry af might be on her way damn her 

sorry for the rant ladies but thanks for listening

hugs december rose hope that all is going well so happy for you that your feeling great can you come rub some on me ?


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi girls

Sorry, just need to get these things off my chest. Have been crying tonight for the first time in a few weeks. 

I'm just so sad right now. Today I've been hit with a triple whammy. First I get a text message from a friend showing me a photo of her BFP. Second, my cousin calls me and says that she thinks she's pregnant. And then to top it all off, I am just about to go out the door with my sister to go shopping tonight - and she suddenly announces that she is also pregnant.

So I've just had to endure a 3 hour shopping trip, trying to have a smile on my face...while my sister does nothing but complain about how tired she is and how sick she feels...and she won't have any caffeine and she needs lots of snacks, and she won't be able to have any sherry in the christmas trifle...la la la.

I held back the tears on several occasions, and now I just feel bitter and helpless. 

:(

My husband is hopping into bed now. Need some hugs. Just needed to vent....

xoxoxox

(I'm back again....crying so much that I can't get to sleep. My mind is saying "I want my baby back." I've been putting up a strong front for so long...today has just tipped me over the edge. I feel selfish for thinking badly of my sister and friends...when they deserve all the happiness in the world...but this just hurts so much). Thanks for letting me have a safe haven here. x

*pulling myself together*

*Lucy* - how are you? Thinking of you as you draw close to testing....hope AF is staying away for you. x


----------



## Lucy529

ooh pink massive hugs to ya i know exactly how you feel i too broke down a couple of times and it is perfectly fine to do that we are human and have gone through something that not alot of people understand you are more than welcome to come on here and vent cry scream anything that will help you get throught it 
you are way stronger than me if my sister went on and on about not being able to do something bc shes preg i would have gone off on her but that's me for years i have stood by and watched others complain but now that this has happened i think how lucky they are that they have made it to a point i never did you are a strong woman my friend for being there for her i hope that you hubby hugs you tons and that he made you feel a little better although they don't get it it's nice when they just hug us hope that you are feeling better and if you need to talk pm me if need be am there for ya as am sure all the ladies on here are too 

afm i have been testing like a mad woman but bfn so far but af has not arrived either so am keeping my fx too but am going to keep on testing until she shows her ungly face or until a bfp appears on those sticks hope one happens soon ooh and i see by your ziggy that your in the 2ww hope that you get a happy new year surprise


----------



## Buzz1

Hi i rang docs and asked them what my levels were, they said they are 900 , which means on day 4 after my shot they went up 200 - is this a low hcg level? X


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Pink, I'm so sorry. But damn, 3 BFP announcements?! That's crazy! I don't think I'm at that point yet where I want to punch pregnant women (jk! and I'm not saying you are). But I know it's coming. 

I'm testing several times a day on OPKs to see when I ovulate. The thing is, I don't know if I'm on CD 12 or CD 15. I'm either going by the day of my operation (to remove the ectopic and left tube), or the day of my first post-op bleed. The lines on the OPKs are slowly, very slowly, getting darker. Jeez.

Buzz, I'm sorry but what was your hCG level before 900? And when did you have that one drawn? You really shouldn't worry about how high or low your number is, but more along the lines of it doubling every 48 to 72 hours.


----------



## Buzz1

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Pink, I'm so sorry. But damn, 3 BFP announcements?! That's crazy! I don't think I'm at that point yet where I want to punch pregnant women (jk! and I'm not saying you are). But I know it's coming.
> 
> I'm testing several times a day on OPKs to see when I ovulate. The thing is, I don't know if I'm on CD 12 or CD 15. I'm either going by the day of my operation (to remove the ectopic and left tube), or the day of my first post-op bleed. The lines on the OPKs are slowly, very slowly, getting darker. Jeez.
> 
> Buzz, I'm sorry but what was your hCG level before 900? And when did you have that one drawn? You really shouldn't worry about how high or low your number is, but more along the lines of it doubling every 48 to 72 hours.

My levels were 700 something 4 days ago and now there 900 im going bk on xmas day for another test hoping it will come down x


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Buzz, oh I'm so sorry. Why the heck are they even increasing at all? Are you taking HPTs just for the hell of it? I am, and it's stark BFN, so I figure my hCG level is probably below a 5 now. I lost mine 10 days prior to yours, and I'm in no more pain really. Cramping on my right side (complete opposite of ectopic) and having headaches. I just want to be pregnant again damn it. 

I didn't think with ectopics that the numbers would try to go up before coming down. I've heard of stranger things though.


----------



## Buzz1

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Buzz, oh I'm so sorry. Why the heck are they even increasing at all? Are you taking HPTs just for the hell of it? I am, and it's stark BFN, so I figure my hCG level is probably below a 5 now. I lost mine 10 days prior to yours, and I'm in no more pain really. Cramping on my right side (complete opposite of ectopic) and having headaches. I just want to be pregnant again damn it.
> 
> I didn't think with ectopics that the numbers would try to go up before coming down. I've heard of stranger things though.

I have had the shot to end the ectopic, i have to keep going back for blood tests to make sure my levels are going down, on day 4 my levels rose a little but hopefully by day 7 they will come down. Ive called the doc just now and its normal as long as they come down after 7 days, theres no way i would be taking blood tests for sake of it i hate them :( xx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

Thank you all for your comments, and for letting me get these feelings out. I'm still feeling sad this morning, but I will lift myself out of it. I have to!!! It's Christmas! My sister is staying here for the next 5 days or so...I just hope she can be a tiny bit sensitive.

*Lucy* - great to hear that you're still hanging in there! lol I wish that I could tell her to stop complaining etc. but it's just not in my nature to be confrontational. My DH said that I should have said something. Hopefully she won't be as bad today.

*Buzz* - I hope your levels do come down. If they haven't come down after 7 days, would you be looking at surgery? I really hope you can avoid that. How long did your OB say before you can TTC again? 



> I just want to be pregnant again damn it.

*Lovebot* - your posts make me smile! I counted the op as Day 1, but then again, I didn't get much post-surgery bleeding. I would just keep testing and hope you see 2 lines soon on the OPK's! 

My temp went up a little bit this morning, but my OPK is clearly negative! So, I'm thinking that my body is all over the place, and am hanging for AF. Think it will be a miracle if my BD'ing results in a pregnancy before AF arrives....but as Lovebot said, stranger things have happened.

Thanks for being here for me lovely ladies. I know we will all have our ups and downs. I just had a crash of massive proportions yesterday...but onwards and upwards from here!!!

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink glad that you are feeling a bit better does your sister know what you went through? if not maybe confide in her and let her know that she is making you feel bad i mean there is only so much you can take and am sorry but a agree with your hubby should of said something am not confrentational either in fact i do try to avoid it but once in a while it gets to me and i do say something in the last few weeks i have learned that it is ok to say something you don't have to be mean but hugs to ya none the less i promise as the days go by it will get easier we will never forget but we will get stronger and like you say onwards and upwards so cute 

buzz i hope that your levels begin to drop soon mine were low before i went into surgery and about a week later when the bleeding stopped i took a preg and it was negative so they were down fast but everyone is different hope that they get you all sorted out soon hugs to ya too hun 

lovebot i too just want to be pregnant again and i totally understand your frustation we just have to be patient lol who am i kidding am not patient at all but there is not much we can do but wait 

at the moment am feeling ok i guess my bb pain comes and goes but it is not that fun at times i feel like wow maybe am pg but then am like yeah right so who knows we are going to wait and see what happens but the waiting is killing me hope that soon i will know hugs to ya all


----------



## peachy905

Pink Ribbons said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry, just need to get these things off my chest. Have been crying tonight for the first time in a few weeks.
> 
> I'm just so sad right now. Today I've been hit with a triple whammy. First I get a text message from a friend showing me a photo of her BFP. Second, my cousin calls me and says that she thinks she's pregnant. And then to top it all off, I am just about to go out the door with my sister to go shopping tonight - and she suddenly announces that she is also pregnant.
> 
> So I've just had to endure a 3 hour shopping trip, trying to have a smile on my face...while my sister does nothing but complain about how tired she is and how sick she feels...and she won't have any caffeine and she needs lots of snacks, and she won't be able to have any sherry in the christmas trifle...la la la.
> 
> I held back the tears on several occasions, and now I just feel bitter and helpless.
> 
> :(
> 
> My husband is hopping into bed now. Need some hugs. Just needed to vent....
> 
> xoxoxox
> 
> (I'm back again....crying so much that I can't get to sleep. My mind is saying "I want my baby back." I've been putting up a strong front for so long...today has just tipped me over the edge. I feel selfish for thinking badly of my sister and friends...when they deserve all the happiness in the world...but this just hurts so much). Thanks for letting me have a safe haven here. x
> 
> *pulling myself together*
> 
> *Lucy* - how are you? Thinking of you as you draw close to testing....hope AF is staying away for you. x

Awww Pink I really have nothing to say but *hugs*. We are here for you so feel free to vent. You are not being selfish, so dont be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Good morning, ladies. 

I've been testing forever it seems now lol. Attached are two photos: the first one is OPK progression (or regression) from 12/19 to 12/23. And the second photo is today's HPT and OPK results. Please tell me what you think (trying to see if I have any hCG left and if I'm going to ovulate). Thanks!

Oh, and also, I had my operation to remove the ectopic on 12/9.
 



Attached Files:







OPKs2 - 24 Dec 11.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 10









HPT&OPK1 - 24 Dec 11.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Yes, that's right...it's 12.30am here, so technically it is Christmas Day!!!

:xmas16:

There's no :xmas8: or :xmas7: here in Australia though! It has been pretty hot here, but it's currently raining! Are you girls getting a white Christmas where you are? It's funny because we sing carols about it being a white christmas, and jack frost, frosty the snowman...but we don't have any of it here!!!

Santa has been and left a truckload of gifts for the girls, and I'm laying here in bed checking a few things on my laptop before I turn out the lights!

Thanks for all the messages of support you left me since this morning. To be totally honest, my day got worse before it got better. I was crying so much this morning that my husband did intervene and tell my brother-in-law to get my sister to tone things down...as she was continuing to make comments that really weren't necessary, and quite insensitive. I went off and had my nails done, and when I got back nothing more was mentioned and it's been a good day. Thank goodness for that, because I was really low.

*Lovebot* - I love analysing OPK's!!! My thoughts: It looks like the HPT is negative. It's a little hard to tell, as it looks like there's a line when it's up against the line of the OPK....but when I covered it up, it looked negative. If there is something there, it would be an evaporation line I'd say.

The OPK's: Hmmm, not really darkening up very much yet. The one from today seems particularly light? What are your feelings? I'll have to see if I can take a photo of my stash from this month. I will quickly try to give it a go...


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Here's my OPK progression over the past week or so. The tests start from the top, and the most recent was this morning I think.

I was testing a few times a day when it looked like it was getting darker, but now it has tapered off. I am counting the 4th one from the top as a positive (on 18th December)...even though I have seen a darker positive in previous cycles. 

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/ttcnov/KylieC/IMG_3183.jpg

Despite lots of cervical mucous and encouraging OPK's I still dubious as to whether I actually ovulated, as my temperature did not increase to indicate I had O'd. So, I think my body is all over the place!

Well, better get some sleep! I will be back tomorrow night to wish you girls a proper Merry Christmas for your timezone! x


----------



## Lucy529

pink merry christmas to ya too although your a day ahead its christmas eve here and no white christmas this year although there is snow around i want it fresh and falling tom morning 
i agree with you on that opk the 4th one down looks like a positive to me too so lets keep our fx that you did o and that you may get an bfp soon 
am so happy that your hubby stood up and said something to your bil and that that helped so that you could enjoy your day hugs to ya 

lovebot it looks like all the hcg is gone i think that you should keep testing you might be getting ready to o gl and hugs to ya 

afm am making some mexican food that my mom and grandma used to make when i was little and then DH and i are going to have dinner and open our gifts maybe have a friend of his over but that is a maybe that all is after i get off work and i cant make it a late night either bc i have to b at work tom morning 
did do a test but it was a bfn so we'll see what happens thought about having a couple of drinks but decided against that dont want to risk it but also have to be at work in the morning 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL HUGS AND BABY DUST


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Pink, thanks so much! I'm sorry you were feeling down, but I don't blame you getting your nails done. I need mine done, but I really don't care at the moment. There's no snow here in North Carolina, at least none in my area. Yesterday was 73 degrees Farenheit! I wore shorts...on 23 December...???? 

Anyway, Pink, it does look like you have ovulated. Boy, aren't you lucky! I'm still confused! 

Lucy, you open gifts on Christmas Eve? Excuse me if I may sound slow, but I rarely celebrate and this is the first year being with my hubby and our son (his first christmas). Do people usually open gifts Christmas Eve? By the way, Mexican food sounds so good! 

So I took 1 HPT and 4 OPKs today, maybe 3/4 hours apart. There is an extremely faint line on the HPT. And the OPKs all have faint lines as well, more faint than yesterday, although I am literally testing 5 to 6 times a day. I guess I won't ovulate this month, even after my miscarriage. How can I ovulate right after stopping BC, get pregnant before AF even showed, and now I'm having issues just ovulating? Sigh. I am getting agitated now that I see that really REALLY faint BFP. I don't understand. I guess I'll go through the previous HPTs and look for any lines. 

I'm sorry for my pity party. Let's all enjoy this beautiful, amazing day and tomorrow! Or how about the rest of the year? I am wishing you all a Merry Christmas, or Happy Holidays! :xmas6:
Please be safe. :)


----------



## Lucy529

lovebot when i was little we would open gift at midnight so technically it was christmas morning but this is my DH and mine actual christmas we have no kids it really doesn't matter much to me but not only that but i have to be at work in the morning so i don't want to get up extra early once i have a baby i'll see how we do it but for us tonight is begger than actual christmas day.
wow you live in nc i used to live in va and used to go to nc all the time what part, there is some snow here but not fresh but it is cold as heck outside but i guess its good for skiing which i need to learn if am going to live here but we'll see lol btw your baby is so cute


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Lucy, I live near Goldsboro, NC...ugh. I don't mind not having snow. In fact, I'm really not a snow person at all. I get cranky because I get wet and cold and it's just...yucky to me. I'm such a snow grinch. I just finished working the past 4 days, including today. I don't mind it because nothing happened, but everyone else is home :( 

And thank you, he is my little fatty. Mixed with Korean and black. Love that kid.

I'm looking at your ticker, and it says you are testing in 2 days? True? Are you getting excited? teehee


----------



## Lucy529

lovebot i used to live near Mt. Airy yeah i due to test in 2 days but i have been testing for the past week and all bfn but who knows maybe soon your baby is so adorable makes me want to squeeze his cheeks lol 

am not that fond of snow as well but i guess that you have to get used to it if your going to live in colorado lol i especially hate driving in the snow i make my DH text me when he arrives at work and when he's leaving it freaks me out so bad bc we get so much at times


----------



## Pink Ribbons

:xmas9: Merry Christmas to those in the Northern Hemisphere!!!

My day has ended here...in fact, it is 1.30am...whilst yours should just be starting! Hope that you all have a really fantastic day.

My day was full of food, food and more food!!! My girls loved their gifts. We had a swim in the pool, ate, drank and were merry!

*lovebot* - your little boy is adorable that is for sure!!! Don't lose heart about your OPK's and HPT's. You're not even 3 weeks post-ectopic yet...your body is still adjusting. You WILL ovulate again. Even though my OPK's look like I've ovulated, I'm betting that I actually didn't, as I've had no thermal shift with my temperatures...they are still pretty low. I'm not holding out any hope of a BFP...just waiting for AF to show up now. I'm 5 weeks post-surgery TODAY! My OB said AF would be here between 4-6 weeks...so hopefully this week. I actually feel a bit crampy tonight, so maybe she is on the way!!!

*Lucy* - praying that those tests turn into BFP's for you. The snow in Colorado sounds amazing. Have you heard of Trista & Ryan...they were contestants on the Bachelor/Bachelorette....I'm pretty sure they lived in Colorado....I was quite intrigued with them, and watched the show here in Australia.

Well, I really must get some sleep, after a busy day!

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!!!!!!

xox


----------



## Lucy529

oh pink reading your post put a smile on my face you sound so much happier and am so happy that you are, glad that your girls liked their gifts it's always nice 
am almost 6 weeks post sergery and i still dont feel like af is on her way i usually get really bad cramps about a week before and this time nothing yet still testing bfn but maybe as the days go by it'll change but i dought that since my temps dropped and i don't think that am going to get that bfp this time but there is always next month 

i dont really watch the show but i know who your are talking about they are on the magazines enough lol who knows if they live here i live near aspen co at the moment we have paparazzi here bc there are some celebrities that are in aspen for the season i think that they are waiting on Mariah carey and her twins he told me he would tell me who he captured lol well merry christmas to ya things are starting to wind down some my Dh keeps playing with his gadgets it's so cute a little boy love that man lol


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies am a little tipsy at the moment but i have been thinking alot and can't seem to get the thought out of my head that i would be around 12 or 13 weeks around this time since my baby was due around july 3 or 4th did another test and BFN to be honest i have lost all hope like my cousin said maybe my punishment is going to be never havign babies for whatever reason 

sorry for the rant am just honestly drunk and just mad that there are women like us out there and we loose our babies and then there are women like my cousin who abort and have more kids with no problems just sad talk to yall tom night

that bunny is laying a test did not work today well i guess it would if it was fmu and i was not drunk but it's midnight and am not in the mood to see a bfn


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi Lucy 

:hugs: Hugs to you girl.

I know exactly how you feel. Maybe the alcohol is a good thing...let it all out! I think we all tend to act strong, but deep down those feelings are there. It's good to let them out. So drink and be merry...and drunk!!! That's my plan for New Years Eve!!!!

My baby would have been due on the 2nd July according to the scan I had. :( So we were due at the same time. :( 

I think we're going to have a fantastic chance once our AF's are here, and we can properly track our cycles again. We just have to look forward to that, and have faith and hope that it's going to happen for us.

I feel very bloated and gassy tonight...so I'm hoping AF will be here any day. 

My sister is still here, and I'm adjusting to the idea that she's pregnant and is going to have her baby before me. She has quietened down with the comments, which is good. My cousin arrived on Christmas Day, and her period arrived that morning...so it ended up that she is not pregnant, and she had a few tears. So, I didn't feel so alone, which I was grateful for.

Well, my girls are in the bath, so I'd better go and supervise before there is water everywhere!!!

Much love to everyone.

Hope you feel OK in the morning Lucy and don't have a sore head!!!!

xoxox


----------



## Lucy529

pink you are a God send to me your words really make me feel better really am better this morning thank God no headache i thought that i was going to vomit but no which am greatful for
last night really got to me DH sat by me and allowed me to cry it out he said that he knew i needed it this is my second time that i broke down crying but i know that it will probably happen again and am ok with that we need it we do act strong and decerve to break down once in awhile. 
i completly understand what you mean about your sister having a baby before you my sister had her son way before me and now my brother is thinking or they told me that they were thinking about having their second thankfully i did tell them about my ectopic and they don't ask me when am going to try again they have been great which shocks me bc we have never been to close except now that we are all grown we keep in touch more since there is no father or mother we are all each other have besides our OHs i talked to a niece yesterday and she asked me when was i going to have kids and that got me going she doesn't know about what i have been through and since am not that close to her i don't plan on telling her either she is my fathers granddaughter i have step siblings but am not close to them at all but we talk every now and then and with facebook every one can find you 

at the moment am not so upset if af shows up instead of the bfp i know that if she does that means that my meds are working and that there is a chance in jan as well u might think am nuts to say this but even years are great for me lol so who knows maybe 2012 will be a great year for us both can't believe that we were due the same time we will have each other to get us through that day and who knows we might get our bfps together too wouldn't that be something 
so glad that your sister is no longer making comments i hope that she understands that she is blessed to be where we want and will b one day sorry that your cousin is not pregnant but at least there is another woman there that is not preg 

other ladies hope that you all had a great Christmas with your families sorry this is so long but sometimes getting it out helps so if any of you ever need to get it out go ahead we are here to listen be it sober or drunk lol hugs to all one more week until the new year am sure it will be our year


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Awww you are very sweet Lucy. I'm glad that you are feeling a little better. Well, that's 2 of us that have had little breakdowns over the past few days....anyone else want to join us?



> u might think am nuts to say this but even years are great for me lol so who knows maybe 2012 will be a great year for us both

lol - you are not crazy in the slightest! I am obsessed with even years. As you will see from my sig, all of my daughters were born in even years. They were also born on even days in even months. I have all even numbers in my birthdate. My husband is the only odd one out, as his month of birth is odd. But everything else is even!!!

In my mind, I had planned for a baby to be born in 2012. My issue now, and you will also think I'm mad on this one....two of my girls are already born in October. My sister, her husband, their son, my step-sister, her husband, their son and ME are all born in October too. I had really really hoped to avoid another October baby. I know this sounds ungrateful and selfish...but October is just so laden with birthdays. So, I've been in 2 minds about what to do, as January conception=October birth!

I'm guessing we will just go ahead and what will be, will be. But it's just one of my little things I always have in the back of my mind. lol. a July baby was so pefect (even though it was an odd month...but he/she surely would have come early in June!!!). I guess I can't always make everything perfect.

I can't guarantee how long this baby is going to take to conceive, so I just have to go for it I think!

Well, my post is a mammoth one, and mostly about myself. Hope everyone is having fun.

Chin up Lucy. I'm glad your DH was so supportive. Onwards and upwards for both of us...that's what I keep trying to tell myself!

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink you are so funny and completely understand about all the Oct b days that alot of gifts to get lol my hubby's b day is in Oct too am a june baby first day of summer to be exact and i wanted to get preg in 2012 and have my baby that same year my boss got preg in late march and her baby was born in the beginning of Dec. so i until then or mid April to concieve as long as the baby is healthy and to term am going to be happy what ever month it is haha maybe 2012 we get all we want and you can conceive in feb i would love for my baby to be born on hubbys b day don't have to get him anything that day lol 

afm i think that the which got me i began to bleed some today although not heavy but am thinking it will be a full flow tom not sad but am glad that at least i know my body is doing what is is supposed to be doing and i don't have to go to another dr to check me so we'll se what happens so maybe i might be able to give hubby a baby for his b day fx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Lucy...sorry to hear that AF appears to be looming. I know AF is not what any of us want to see...however I think the positive is at least your body is beginning to reset itself, and this nightmare of waiting is nearly OVER!!! So, even though a BFP would have been preferable...there is still a silver lining.

It gives me hope that my wait is nearly over too! I am 8DPO if I believe that I ovulated (and I don't believe it).....so I might just do a test for the hell of it in a couple of days time. If I get a BFN (and I'm sure I will!) I'll be OK with that, and hopefully AF will arrive for me too.

Keep us updated on your bleeding. If it's AF, you'll be ovulating in 2 weeks time and it will be all systems GO!!


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies! Hope everyone had a good Christmas. I am now in the 2ww. This time of year is so hard BCE this is when I found out I was pg last year...I am 3dpo and driving myself nuts trying to spot early signs lol.


----------



## Lucy529

pink thanks for the words of encouragement am thinking the same as you at least now my body is getting on track and i can try again next month 

peachy hugs to ya but you never know maybe you'll get your bfp at the end and everything will work out for you hugs to ya the symptoms spotting is funny we are guilty of doing that 

afm well its official the witch is here for her visit but am fine with that maybe i will be able to conceive in 2012 and deliver the same year that would be ideal for me as i said before i like even years things are better for me lol am crampy and bleeding but hope it will be over soon and then try try again lol oh and then to make things worse not only is af here i woke up with the flu and a very sore throat feel a little crappy but that life i guess hugs to ya girls hope someone gets a bfp soon DH bought me some doughnuts to make me feel better


----------



## Pink Ribbons

{{Hugs}} Lucy. As bad as what this sounds, you have given me hope that AF will be here soon as I am a week 'behind' you...so something good has come of it! Also, hooray it's CD1 for you, and hopefully you'll have a nice normal cycle and everything will be back on track!!

*peachy* - So happy to hear that you're in the 2WW. I have good vibes for you, so will be crossing my fingers, toes and everything else!

I am just impatient and over it now. My temp took a plummet today, almost below the coverline...so either AF is just about here (please god!) or I don't know what's going on!

I am officially over waiting, wondering, praying, feeling sorry for myself, and second guessing every move my body makes.

Hoping for good news in this group soon.

xox


----------



## Lucy529

well pink am glad that you are looking forward to af she's not that fun but i guess i need to look at the bright side of things this gives my body a little more time to heal and like we have been talking about maybe my baby can be conceived and delivered in 2012 fx for that one so like you say onwards and upwards lol

you know for the past few days we have had like three people from australia come to the motel today some really nice girls came in i think that they are here to ski love the accent well hope today i believe it is exactly 6 weeks since i had my surgery hope next cycle is good to us


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Just passing through. Feeling pretty crap at the moment. 

Just not myself. Just want this torture to be over.

2012 cannot come fast enough.


----------



## kmp

Hello all, I have spent quite a bit of time getting to know you all! I am in a similar boat to you all except it sounds as though most of you had surgery for the ectopic. I am starting to wish I had surgery as opposed to the shot. I got my BFP on November 7, scan on 14 showed nothing, scan on 21 and blood work led them to conclude ectopic. Had my first shot nov 22 and my hcg didn't decline enough so got another on nov 29. My numbers had reached 5300 and I am STILL not negative. Monday they were finally 101 so getting closer. I have been bleeding the entire time and am very very tired of it. I like you girls have had many breakdowns!! I had an early mc in August as well and I just pray I am pregnant again before my original due date of April 25 which is the day before my bday. When I was pregnant in Nov, I found out a friend of mine was "surprised" to learn she was pregnant as she is not married and they were not trying. I have still not told her that I am no longer pregnant. I just don't want that conversation. I wish I could try again once my numbers are negative, but with the shot you really MUST wait as your body is stripped of folic acid. In addition at my scan they realized I may have a septate in my uterus (which is essentially tissue that divides your uterus). The surgery to repair it is simple, but before i get that I must get an HSG and I can't get that until my hcg is neg and I am no longer bleeding.....Ahh I am exhausted just thinking about it all!! Sorry to dump all of this on you lovely ladies, but I know if anyone can understand it is you guys! I have come to realize that it seems like the best people are put through the toughest trials and it just does not seem fair. Best of luck to all who are in the tww and to those who started sorry you did not get the bfp, but I am sure you are thrilled to be at least back in the game. I sooo cannot wait to be TTC again!!!!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

I know this is totally crazy...and I know I will come crashing down with a gigantic thud...but today I have it in my head that I am in fact pregnant.

I think it all started last night. I went to an Australian baby forum where I initially posted, and a girl who had an ectopic removed about a week before me, is now pregnant...just 5 weeks later, without AF ever arriving.

So this morning, I am convinced that I am also pregnant.

Delusional much?

I am going to test tomorrow morning.

Deep down, I know that I'm setting myself up for a mammoth fail and breakdown of gigantic proportions. But it's amazing how I've actually convinced myself that I am.

My reasoning:

1. After a big dive in my temperature yesterday, it spiked back up again today.
2. Mucous has turned creamy/white
3. Nipples look enlarged (but not sore). 

If I take the date of the OPK that looked the most positive in the photo I posted...then I'm 11DPO today. 

I will test tomorrow @ 12DPO.

I'm sure it is all in my head, but what if...what if...what if....

xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*kmp* - Welcome!!! I was just typing my 'delusional' post as you posted yours!!

I'm very very sorry for your loss, and for everything you are currently going through. We all know what the waiting game is like. For me, it has been pure HELL. As you would have seen, I had surgery as my ectopic was about to burst at 8 weeks and there was no other option. 

I know with the meth shot you are supposed to wait. I just read a thread about a girl who is pregnant 10 weeks after her meth shot, and she is wondering whether everything will be OK. I know it must feel like you have a long road ahead of you. I'm not going to say that it's easy. The past month has been like a blur for me. But this forum is amazing and these ladies have been an absolute godsend for me. They have helped me endure the days so much better.

So feel free to hang around...vent....cry...express your delusions and any other little thing you like. That goes to any other lurkers out there who are reading and want to reach out.

We're all here for the long haul. Together we can get through this.

My DH has just called...we are heading out shopping...but I will be back later and will say more then.

xox


----------



## Lucy529

kmp welcome and so sorry for your losses like pink said you have come to the right place no one understands what we have gone through only a person who has walked those shoes hope that your body begins to go back to normal soon and that you can be on the crazy ttc road again hugs to ya we are here if you need to talk 

pink i really hope that you are pregnant it can happen like you said it happened to the other lady so you are not dilusional hey i had almost every symptom and i was not so who is not to say that you might have actually caught the eggie i pray that you did you would be the fisrt in the thread and our good luck charm then fx for you let us know either way 

afm am hanging in there for now this freakin cold is killing me though had to go out and buy some meds bc DH caught if from me hope that it passes soon i got the flu shot to prevent this and it did no good oh well hugs to all hope that you are all are having a good day or night


----------



## Pink Ribbons

I'm off to bed now. Going to test when I wake up in 6-7 hours time!!

Wish me luck. Not getting my hopes up, but I guess you never know. 

xox


----------



## Buzz1

well, i had to have another shot 2 days ago as my levels were rising, now they are dropping but very slowly, they were 1021 and now there 961 so only come down abit but im going back tomorrow so im hoping there dropping faster.
Ive had some awful pains today, some pains in my rectum and V , TMI sorry, i rang the doctor and they said its the injection working, did anyone else have these pains? they are awful cant even sit down without the pain 

Another question i want to ask is when did u guys go back to work when you found out you had an ectopic and going through treatment? did u go back straight away or did u wait until you felt phyisically and emotionally ready? i dont think i can face work yet, and ive been of for about 1.5 weeks but my levels are still high and im cramping loads

thanks x


----------



## Pink Ribbons

OMG....I don't know what to say.

There are 2 lines on my HPT.

I know I should be jumping for joy...but the ectopic experience has numbed my feelings on so many levels.

There are so many 'what ifs':

* what if this is just leftover hcg from the ectopic? What if there's a piece of tissue growing in there?

* what if my uterine lining has not built up sufficiently to sustain another pregnancy. 

* Maybe I'll miscarry.

* Maybe there's a pregnancy in my right tube, and I'll lose it as well.


Thank you in advance for all of your good wishes. It is almost embarrassing to come in here and tell you this. After all of my ranting in the last week. And then there's the fact that I already have 3 children, and the guilt associated with it happening so quickly for me, when there are those with no children who are still waiting. 

I know that if this pregnancy is viable and progresses, that I won't ever take it for granted. Not for a second. I will cherish each and every day.

For now, I just have to take it one step at a time. I have a long road ahead, and there won't be any guarantees.

For now, I'm going to sit on this news for a little bit. lol I haven't even told DH yet!!! So you, my cyber friends, are the first to know.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your support. Please know that I am still here...I'm not going anywhere...I won't leave until every single person has a BFP...that is my promise.

xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/ttcnov/KylieC/IMG_3249.jpg

Here it is. To be honest, not feeling overly hopeful at the moment. So many thoughts running through my head. Won't believe it until I see it on an ultrasound.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Buzz1* - I just came back in and saw your post. 

{{Hugs}} to you needing another shot of meth and being in physical discomfort...as if the emotional is not enough to go through.

Sorry that I posted BFP news right after your post. It breaks my heart to think of others out there in a dark place. 

I was working 2 days per week in my husbands business, but since I got the diagnosis of the ectopic, I haven't been back. I couldn't sit there and pretend to be OK. Thankfully Christmas has broken it up a bit, as the office is closed anyway. 

It would be nice if you could not work until your hcg reaches zero...or at least until you know it is decreasing nicely. Then you can begin to look forward and plan for the next phase in your journey.

I hope that everyone is able to get some comfort from the fact that our bodies can do it on 1 tube. I was skeptical...but it looks like something is happening for me. Whether it sticks around is another matter...but I am trying to relax and just go with it. It has been a crazy ride for me. Surgery on 11/21 and BFP on 12/30. It's surreal and like a dream.

Love to everyone
xox


----------



## peachy905

Pink!! Congrats. I am so very happy for you. I will keep you in my prayers that your pregnancy proceeds smoothly this time. Hugs to you!!

Welcome kemp. Sorry for your loss. I hope your levels decrease soon and you join us in ttc soon. 

Buzz, hope you feel better soon. I took 3 weeks off work and really wish I took an extra week. My recovery was painful and emotionally I was shattered. I cried daily for almost a month...


----------



## Lucy529

pink OMG CONGRATS girl your are going to be our lucky charm i just got on tonight as i have been super busy at work and had no time but was looking forward to reading what happened with ya so happy that you got your bfp please try to relax amd don't stress to much fx that everything works out for you hugs 

peachy where are you in your cycle ? sorry this freakin flu has my mind all messed up 

buzz so sorry that you had to get an other shot hope that your levels begin to fall faster 
about work i had surgery and was in the hospital one day then went back to work the next day i had already made plans with my bosses that they were going to go out of town to baptise their niece and i felt bad saying no so i stayed laying on the couch for a few days although i was up to greet guest since i work in a hotel but i healed slowly physically emotionally am not going to lie there are days when i break down and ask why me but i think that we are going to go through that no matter where we are in our cycle gl to ya and hugs 

afm witch still here and so is this flu i about had it with it my eyes burn so bad and am tired but i have so many things to do hope that everything ends soon so i can get back on track well am going to bed need some sleep hugs to all you ladies pink hugs to ya enjoy this ok and don't feel bad bc you got your bfp you can cheer us on and i am going to hold you to that promise about staying on here until we get our bfps lol hugs hun so happy for you


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Thanks Peachy & Lucy!

To be honest, I'm scared out of my wits right now. I just got a bit of pink spotting at the toilet. :( Something tells me that my happiness is going to be short-lived. I hope you can all bear with me while I continue to ride this rollercoaster.

As I've said previously, my post-O temps don't seem all that high...so I don't think I'm out of the woods by a long shot. At the moment, I'm not feeling very hopeful...but I guess I'll just have to take it day by day.

I've decided that I'm not going to run off to my doctor. I'm just going to see what happens over the next week. If I haven't had any major bleeding and I'm still getting +HPT's, then I might make an appointment for next week. In the meantime, it is really early and I think I'll just lay low. If it's already doomed, then there's nothing more that I can do.

I can't talk anymore right now. Will be back for more personals for you ladies when I am in a better headspace. I just feel very scared right now after seeing the spotting at the toilet just now.... :(


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Eeek, congrats pink! Our first :bfp:!! I know you are worried, but there is nothing you can do except try to relax and enjoy it. Do you have a link to your chart? I'm about to put mine in my siggy because I have no idea how this thing is looking. My temps are pretty high, but I don't know what is normal for me. I'm usually over 98.5. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Mine wasn't so special. I just slept most of the day with my hubby. I've been cramping for the past two days, so I'm wondering what's going on. Not sure if I'm still miscarrying, although it's been 3 weeks, or if it's finally AF trying to show. I still haven't had a positive OPK, but I'm starting to think maybe I'm one of thos women who it doesn't work properly for since I got pregnant without a "positive" last time. 

Keep in touch, ladies! I'm nosy


----------



## kmp

Pink, first off Congrats!!! I know easier said than done, but try to be excited or at least cautiously excited. I think it is somewhat of a good sign that your BFP was at only 12 dpo, the spotting could maybe be implantation bleeding. Maybe you should call your dr. sooner rather than later so they can monitor your beta and get a very early scan just in case it was another ep. Do not feel bad about sharing good news, you may be ahead of us in some ways but you have also been through a lot and you deserve to enjoy a happy moment and of course it also gives us hope of things to come.


----------



## kmp

Oh and Lovebotlass I NEVER got a + OPK ever! The best I could get was a second line that was lighter than the control. That is why I purchased a CBFM and it was the best investment ever!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Kmp,

I was looking into CBFM. Isn't it the same thing as an OPK? And I'm thinking OPKs do not work for me since I got pregnant without having a positive OPK until AF was due lol. Thanks!


----------



## kmp

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Kmp,
> 
> I was looking into CBFM. Isn't it the same thing as an OPK? And I'm thinking OPKs do not work for me since I got pregnant without having a positive OPK until AF was due lol. Thanks!

The CBFM detects LH and estrogen. Before your LH surge your estrogen rises. The CBFM "learns" your normal levels and detects when you are getting close to ovulation (when on High) and then when you do ovulate (peak). I would highly recommend it, I never got a + OPK and got pregnant first month using CBFM then after my first mc I got pregnant again in the second month of using it. So of the 3 months TTC I got pregnant 2 times with it. Unfortunately you know the outcomes of those pregnancies but the monitor works great! Can find it cheaper on Amazon and the test sticks too.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

kmp said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> Kmp,
> 
> I was looking into CBFM. Isn't it the same thing as an OPK? And I'm thinking OPKs do not work for me since I got pregnant without having a positive OPK until AF was due lol. Thanks!
> 
> The CBFM detects LH and estrogen. Before your LH surge your estrogen rises. The CBFM "learns" your normal levels and detects when you are getting close to ovulation (when on High) and then when you do ovulate (peak). I would highly recommend it, I never got a + OPK and got pregnant first month using CBFM then after my first mc I got pregnant again in the second month of using it. So of the 3 months TTC I got pregnant 2 times with it. Unfortunately you know the outcomes of those pregnancies but the monitor works great! Can find it cheaper on Amazon and the test sticks too.Click to expand...

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I think I'm going to take advantage of payday and invest in that. I'm excited now!


----------



## Lucy529

lovebot i too use the cbfm and i like it so far no bfp but i just began to properly use it last month i got mine from my boss along with like a six months supply of test sticks so lucky so am hoping that it helps me get a bfp in jan i also use the ic opks i got a positive on them this last time so am hoping that it will work 

pink please stay positive but i would advice that you get checked if you begin to bleed more with our history it is not worth the wait it's better to know what is going on sooner rather than later please try to relax we are here for you so feel free to vent or anything that needs to be said hugs to you you are in my prayers 

afm i think that the witch is about to leave thank God i hate being sick and then on my period i have a question for all you ladies have any of you ever tried the fertilaid suppliments? i have been taking them as i think that it will help and so does DH but i want to get you ladies advice 

kpm hi hope that you are doing well

hugs to you all


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Thanks lovbot & kmp. Your words mean the world to me. I honestly dont know how I would have coped the past month without this group. You are all a wonderful bunch of ladies.

It is almost the New Year here in Australia. Having a quiet night. We had some friends over for dinner, and now Im just chilling out. No alcohol of coursebut thats more than OK!

A quick update on me: the pink spotting went away today, and Im praying that it doesnt return. (I'm literally wiping myself dozens of times a day - TMI!) Im going to do another HPT tomorrow morning (I held off doing one today), and Im hoping the line will be a bit darker. I will let you know in the morning! 

Right, onto you lovely girls:

*Lucy*  great to hear that AF has almost departed. You are almost ready to roll!! Re. supplements, Im not sure what Fertilaid is, but I take a daily pregnancy supplement here called Elevit. I also take an iron supplement, and a D3 supplement, as it was discovered I was a bit low. Im getting excited about the month ahead for you, and Ill be here cheering you on!

*lovebotlass*  I have popped a link to my chart into my signature. Please ignore my ramblings re. TTC DD#2 and DD#3. I have my most recent cycle first (post-surgery for the ectopic) and then Ive also shown my BFP chart with DD#3, as I thought this would be of more use than seeing my ectopic cycle. This shows you what a normal chart looked like for me.

The most recent chart (this BFP) looks very very strange. I got no coverline from Fertility Friend, and my temps are kind of all over the placebut apparently I have the BFP to prove that something is going on.

My analysis on your chart: First impression  you are running HOT girl!!! Wow, those temperatures are high!!!! I find it hard to talk in farenheit (I temp in Celsius)but when I converted my temps, I havent reached 98, and youre usually over 98.5??!! 

Your temps are kind of all over the place right now. I cant make out any definite pattern. You had a big temp spike on Day 13, but its still sort of everywhere! As youll see from my chart, I got a couple of +OPKs. The first was 12 days post-surgery  I did a test and was surprised at the dark positive. It was so close to the surgery that we didnt do anything with it in terms of BDing. The second +OPK was day 28. My chart is all a bit strange, but the big thing I got with the day 28 +OPK was heaps of cervical mucousso we went for it, and it looks like it worked!

I like looking at charts, and will keep stalking yours and will let you know if I notice anything.

*kmp*  thanks for your nice comments. How are you going? Do you know whether your hcg has gone back down to zero, or when do you have another blood test scheduled? 

The CBFM sounds great. I look forward to knowing more about it when youre all using it! 

Well, another hour to go until midnight. Id better go see what DH is up to!
See you in 2012 ladies!!! Haha!

xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*TTC after Ectopic Buddies
* :angel:

_Lucy529 &#8211; TTC_
Age 28 - CO (USA)
Ectopic 11/15/11
LAP + D&C + Endo Removal 

_Decemberose &#8211; Waiting to Try_
Age 34 - Nevada
3 x DS
Ectopic 11/30/11
LAP + Right Tube Removed + D&C + Cyst Removal

_Pink Ribbons &#8211; Cautious BFP 30 Dec 11_
Age 35 - Australia
3 x DD
Ectopic 11/21/11 @ 8 weeks
LAP + Left Tube Removed + D&C

_peachy905 - TTC_
1 x DS
Ectopic January 2011
Tube Removed

_Annie77 - TTC_
Scotland
2 x DD
Ectopic 9/5/11
Methotrexate

_Lovebotlass17 - TTC_
North Carolina
1 x DS
Ectopic 12/9/11
LAP + Left Tube Removed

_Buzz1 - WTT_
UK
Ectopic 12/19/11
Methotrexate

_kmp - WTT_
Ectopic 11/22/11 & 11/29/11
Methotrexate x 2

_nicky84 - TTC_
Ectopic Sept-11
Methotrexate

_baby_love_
Ectopic 11/16/11 @ 7.5 weeks
Left tube removed

_colta - TTC_
Canada
Ectopic August 2011 @ 5+4 weeks
Methotrexate

_Love3Hope4 &#8211; TTC_
Age 34 - Georgia/Germany
Ectopic 8/9/11
Left Tube Removed

_Beccaaa &#8211; Pregnant!_ :baby:
United Kingdom
Ectopic 9/19/11
Tube Removed


** I thought it would be nice to have this information summarised. If you would like anything added or removed, just let me know! I have put the dates in the American format, as most of our group are from the land of the free and the home of the brave!**


----------



## Pink Ribbons

A couple more personals while I'm on a roll:

*peachy* - how is the 2WW going? Praying for you....I hope this is the one for you. When are you due to test?

*decemberose* - haven't 'seen' you in awhile. How are you going? Have you started trying, or NTNP this month? Look forward to your update.

Right - 57 minutes until 2012....bye again!


----------



## peachy905

Pink, I am due to test jan 8th and the wait is driving me bonkers. I hope you are feeling better and enjoying your good news. Every lady that gets pg here gives me hope! Happy new year to you and my best for a healthy 9 months!


----------



## nicky84

Hi all, so good to find others that are/ have been going through same as me.... I had a twin ectopic in September 2011 one on each side, apparently I'm a medical mystery! Not something you want to be told!! I've since had an appointment with the gynocologist who didn't seem that concerned....he sent me for a HSG, I am still waiting for the results but the radiographer saw spillage which is apparently a good sign..... 

This is out first month TTC again as we had to wait 3 cycles following the injection, I also use the CBFM and had a peak this morning :)) so guess I'll be O'ing tomorrow.... 

Wishing you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Lucy529

pink so glad that you are feeling so much better and you sound alot more happy glad that the spotting stopped hugs to ya keep strong have you decided on whether you are going to go to the dr? keep us all updated HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YA 

lovebot hope that you are having a good day you will be in the new year before me

nicky welcome so sorry for your loss but you have come to the right place hope that you catch that eggie and get a bfp soon love the avatar 

afm i think that af is gone gotta say am so surprised have never had her this short before she usually hangs around for a week but am glad she's gone and i can get to see about that eggie, ladies i have read alot about this personal lubricant preseed? have you guys heard about it and should i order it? the fertilaid is supposed to help ovulation and for hormonal balance and to help with cm i have been thinking about the preseed as i want to have as good a chance as possible to catch that eggie let me know if you girls have used it or tried it before.
tonight am having a quiet night with DH i might just be in bed before midnight but i will be praying that we all get our bfps this comming year i have a good feeling about it am starting the new year with playing my xbox the u shape love that game makes you sweat so back on it tonight hugs to ya all 

oh pink i might but that updated list on the front page so we all know where we are if thats ok


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Thank you, Pink, for that lovely update! 

Ladies, I think I finally got a positive OPK today! What a great way to start a new year, huh? The first OPK (the top) was used at 1:30 AM and the second one (bottom one) was used at 3:10 AM. So only an hour and a half time difference from what I thought was a fairly good positive to a "HOLY CRAP!" positive lol. 

Fx crossed! I hope everyone had a great New Year's Eve. Hope you all enjoyed the last day of 2011. It was a bitter sweet year, but I am so looking forward to a 2012 pregnancy and birth!
 



Attached Files:







OPKs (01 Jan - 0130 to 0307).jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*lovebot* - wow, that is as positive as positive can be!!! (and how dedicated are you testing at 1.30am and 3.10am!!!) Hope the :sex: is going well! haha! I will be stalking your chart to see a big temp rise tomorrow!

*Lucy* - I have used preseed. I tried it with my 3rd daughter I think it was. I was trying a few simple swaying methods for a boy, and one of the tips was to use preseed as it was ph neutral (theory is acidic for girl, alkaline for boy)....anyway, I played around with it a bit. Obviously did nothing in the swaying department, as I have 3 girls!! Feel free to copy the list to the front page!

*Nicky* - welcome! I'm so sorry that you've wound up here, and cannot even imagine losing twins to this curse that is ectopic pregnancy. We have one other lady in our group who also lost twins recently due to ectopic (Buzz1). Another lady (kmp) is also waiting for her levels to return to zero so that she can get a HSG before trying again. {{Hugs}} to you and may you be blessed with good fortune this cycle after what I'm sure has been a hard wait. How is O going? Are you charting?

Well, Happy New Year to all of you ladies. I am biding my time. I still don't feel like running off to the doctor just yet. I'm thinking early next week. It is still so early (4 weeks today by my calculation) and I know they wouldn't be able to tell me much just yet. I would rather wait until the hcg levels are going to be a little more significant (hopefully!) and an ultrasound is going to show a baby with a heartbeat in the right place. Not asking too much am I??!!!!

xox


----------



## decemberose

Hi Pink! I'm here; its been so hectic, but today is our last day of the move and then things will be more settled this week...I'm not "actively" trying yet, but NTNP...

How are you? There's so many post to catch up on..I hope you had a lovely New Year! Along, with all the other ladies on here!

Hope all is well and hugs!


----------



## peachy905

Happy new year ladies! Hope that more of us will join pink in her bfp!


----------



## nicky84

Pink Ribbons said:


> *lovebot* - wow, that is as positive as positive can be!!! (and how dedicated are you testing at 1.30am and 3.10am!!!) Hope the :sex: is going well! haha! I will be stalking your chart to see a big temp rise tomorrow!
> 
> *Lucy* - I have used preseed. I tried it with my 3rd daughter I think it was. I was trying a few simple swaying methods for a boy, and one of the tips was to use preseed as it was ph neutral (theory is acidic for girl, alkaline for boy)....anyway, I played around with it a bit. Obviously did nothing in the swaying department, as I have 3 girls!! Feel free to copy the list to the front page!
> 
> *Nicky* - welcome! I'm so sorry that you've wound up here, and cannot even imagine losing twins to this curse that is ectopic pregnancy. We have one other lady in our group who also lost twins recently due to ectopic (Buzz1). Another lady (kmp) is also waiting for her levels to return to zero so that she can get a HSG before trying again. {{Hugs}} to you and may you be blessed with good fortune this cycle after what I'm sure has been a hard wait. How is O going? Are you charting?
> 
> Well, Happy New Year to all of you ladies. I am biding my time. I still don't feel like running off to the doctor just yet. I'm thinking early next week. It is still so early (4 weeks today by my calculation) and I know they wouldn't be able to tell me much just yet. I would rather wait until the hcg levels are going to be a little more significant (hopefully!) and an ultrasound is going to show a baby with a heartbeat in the right place. Not asking too much am I??!!!!
> 
> xox

Thank u pink ribbons. I gave up charting back in the summer as I found I was stressing out too much with it. I am using the CBFM though and using the P Tracker on my iPhone. My cycle went back to normal very quick after the methotrexate, this is our first month TTC again, its been a long 3 months wait, but am feeling quite anxious. I have read that after the HsG it can increase your fertility so I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed... We have been TTC since sep 2010, but is our 12 months actively TTC. I had a lot of OV pains last night/this morning so I guess I OV'd this morning, have done a lot of baby dancing :happydance:

Wishing u lots of :hugs: for a sticky bean (in the right place) xxx


----------



## Lucy529

lovebot wow that is a positive hope that you got to bd as soon as you finished poas and got that can't believe how positive that is fx that you catch that eggie and especially on new years day gl girl i too will check your chart and see what happens 

pink hope that you are taking it easy what ever happens we are here for you but like i said i think that you are going to be our gl charm and we are going to start seeing more bfps soon look at lovebot she got a huge positive opk i think that this is the beginning of a great year hugs to ya and let us know how you are getting along hugs to ya 

decemberose happy new year to ya hope that you are doing well and so happy that you are done moving i hate it all the things that have to be moved you never know how much you have until you move lol hugs to ya 

nicky fx for you too that you get a bfp soon am tempting and totally get the whole stress thing about it but when i think that am not going to do that any more i can't stop the curiosity kills me lol so am tempting charting cbfm and now am going to order some preseed oh and taking fertilaid (helps fertility or so i read) fertil cm oh and opks so i have a mini lab in my bathroom which DH is ok with it, like he had a choice lol, but seriously he is very suportive of what i do he wants a baby as much as me 

afm at work at the moment the joys of working at a hotel but i talked to this paparazzi guy and he showed us some pics he got of Marey Carey in aspen with her hubby and the babies they are so cute, af finally left yay!! but didn't last as long as usual not complaining now on to poas again hope that this is my month i can't wait to get that bfp and the rest of us as well
girls i have this feeling that this is our year seriously, today there was this dr in the hotel from Mexico and he came in to check out i have severe pcos so i have moles on my neck and have been told that i can get them removed but it costs alot he took them off for me am so happy i have been told about them since i was little and made fun of now they are gone and today of all days it happens i saw him yesterday too but he didn't say anything til this morning i might sound crazy but like i said before even years are great for me today it was proven even more hugs to you all


----------



## peachy905

Good evening ladies. I was at a walk in clinic today for a cold and there was this pregnant woman sitting beside me. We got talking and I asked her how far along she was. She said she was 7 months and that this is her miracle baby because after having an ectopic she tried for THREE years without success and then went on to IVF. Did four rounds and finally this pregnancy took. I was thrilled for her but it also made me scared that this could happen to me. This month will be my 6th TTC since the ectopic. I am so afraid....


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*peachy* - I couldn't read and not respond. {{Hugs}} It was a very real fear for me too, as it is for anyone post-ectopic. Hang in there lovely. You've just got a few more days to see whether this cycle is successful, so concentrate your energy on positive thoughts for now. *IF* the unthinkable happens (and I'm absolutely praying that it doesn't) and you're back to the drawing board, then do you think it's time to talk turkey with your OB? Have you had one of these HSG's done on your other tube to check that it's clear, etc.? I always find that it helps me to have a clear plan B in my mind. You will be in my thoughts constantly over the course of this next week. xox

*nicky* - hope you catch that egg!

*lucy* - your hotel stories are amazing! I can't believe that mole story. That is fate if I ever heard it. I'm with you on the even year theory...all the way! Did the dr remove your moles right there and then while you were working?? I'm looking forward to the lead-up to O for you! January is a great month to conceive! I conceived 2 of my DD's in January, so it has always been good to me!!!

*lovebot* - Wonderful temp increase today! Am hoping that you have an egg being fertilised right about now, and it's going to start its journey into the safety of your uterus!!!

Me - I'm going to do a Clearblue HPT tomorrow, with the digital 'conception indicator'. Hoping that it says "Pregnant 2-3 Weeks" - which equates to 4-5 weeks. I will be 4w 2d tomorrow according to what I think. I am refusing to accept that everything is OK with this pregnancy. I think I'm so jaded from the ectopic...I am just so skeptical. I'm thinking I'd better make an appointment with my doctor at the end of this week. Maybe get some blood tests done, and then get to my OB maybe the end of next week. That is my latest plan....like I said to peachy, I like to have a clear plan!

Night from here! xox


----------



## Annie77

Hi all - hope you are well and those ladies who have just joined us after recent ectopic - welcome and I hope your numbers go down to 0 nice and quick so you can get on with TTC again.

Pink - huge congrats 

afm, am now 2dpo i think! As my husband has needed an ectopic and a lot of persuasion to have a 3rd, I wasn't going to discuss fertile times etc with him but I decided to bite the bullet and tell him. His response was overwhelming and he even drank alcohol free lager on hogmanay to 'help things along' (although I had a couple of glasses of champagne!). We bd on saturday morning, got really bad ovulation pains at 1 hour past new year, then bd again on sunday morning. I know ovulation pains aren't a definite sign of ovulation at that point but my last 3 pregnancies were conceived either just before pain started or by bd whilst the pain was there (OW!)

Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*annie* - will be thinking of you too! Wow, we have a lot of ladies ovulating right about now or just a couple of DPO!!! I hope it's going to be a BFP bonanza in 10 days or so!!!!

Just created myself a ticker. Hope I'm not jinxing myself...but just bored and wasting a bit more time away (as if I haven't spent enough time online in the past month!). lol I love how it says "ONLY 251 days to go"...seriously, I can't even get through 1 day at the moment without a lot of anxiety...!

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink i think that your plan is great you should get the blood test and monitor your hcg levels that way your mind will be more at ease that things are going good. about the moles yes he grabbed some alcohol and scissors and took them off right there at the front desk my boss came in from Sunday mass and asked what happened all scared and i told her and she had one removed as well lol my DH couldn't believe it and said that it was a sign of good things to come in the year and i totally agree so am really hoping that i get that bfp soon 

annie hope that you caught that eggie this might lead into many bfp fx for you 

peachy i wrote a response to you yesterday but for some reason it did not post what i basically said is to stay calm and have faith that you will get that bfp soon we are all different and i totally agree with pink about seeing your ob if need be but am keeping my fx that you caught that eggie 

afm nothing really am in that boring time in my cycle cd7 and there is nothing really to do well bd just for fun i guess lol but i did go on line and order some preseed and more ic ovulation tests as i want to make sure that i have enough of them when i start seeing a darker second line i always see a second line but it gets really dark near ovulation hope that i get that eggie too


----------



## peachy905

Pink and Lucy, thanks for your response. Never had the dye test but will look at booking one if this month turns out to be. A bfn. I Amos glad that I found this forum! All the ladies are so supportive. I hope to hear more good news of bops as they really help keep my spirits up!


----------



## Lucy529

oh peachy hugs to you i hope that you won't need that dye test and that you get that bfp that you have been waiting for am going to keep my fx for you


----------



## peachy905

Thanks Lucy. This will be months 6 so am starting to get worried there may be something wrong with my remaining tube : (


----------



## kmp

Pink Ribbons said:


> *TTC after Ectopic Buddies
> * :angel:
> 
> _Lucy529  TTC_
> Age 28 - CO (USA)
> Ectopic 11/15/11
> LAP + D&C + Endo Removal
> 
> _Decemberose  Waiting to Try_
> Nevada
> 3 x DS
> Ectopic 12/1/11
> LAP + Right Tube Removed + D&C + Cyst Removal
> 
> _Pink Ribbons  Cautious BFP 30 Dec 11_
> Age 35 - Australia
> 3 x DD
> Ectopic 11/21/11 @ 8 weeks
> LAP + Left Tube Removed + D&C
> 
> _peachy905 - TTC_
> 1 x DS
> Ectopic January 2011
> Tube Removed
> 
> _Annie77 - TTC_
> Scotland
> 2 x DD
> Ectopic 9/5/11
> Methotrexate
> 
> _Lovebotlass17 - TTC_
> North Carolina
> 1 x DS
> Ectopic 12/9/11
> LAP + Left Tube Removed
> 
> _Buzz1 - WTT_
> UK
> Ectopic 12/19/11
> Methotrexate
> 
> _kmp - WTT_
> Ectopic 12/22/11
> Methotrexate
> 
> _nicky84 - TTC_
> Ectopic Sept-11
> Methotrexate
> 
> _colta - TTC_
> Canada
> Ectopic August 2011 @ 5+4 weeks
> Methotrexate
> 
> _Love3Hope4  TTC_
> Age 34 - Georgia/Germany
> Ectopic 8/9/11
> Left Tube Removed
> 
> _Beccaaa  Pregnant!_ :baby:
> United Kingdom
> Ectopic 9/19/11
> Tube Removed
> 
> 
> ** I thought it would be nice to have this information summarised. If you would like anything added or removed, just let me know! I have put the dates in the American format, as most of our group are from the land of the free and the home of the brave!**

Pink thank you for the update, but my meth shot was Nov 22, well and Nov 29


----------



## kmp

All the good news on the thread lately has given me a bit more hope. I am soo excited to find out if you all caught your eggs and am still so happy for Pink! I guess the hope is what lured me to buy more CBFM sticks for my future TTC months. Now just waiting very anxiously for today's blood work to see if my HCG is below 5 so I can get the HSG already!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 said:


> Thanks Lucy. This will be months 6 so am starting to get worried there may be something wrong with my remaining tube : (

maybe you can do what pink suggested i really feel for you peachy i only have had one tube and one ovary since i was 19 and it's the same tube that i had the ectopic in so i totally understand your worry and i really do pray that you get that bfp or get the dye but am praying for the bfp instead we don't have it easy do we? keep your head up hun it will happen :hugs:


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi girls!

*peachy* - I'm continuing to think of you. I'm hoping that you don't need Plan B and that it all falls into place this month. Hope you are managing to get through the days OK at the moment. The wait is so frustrating..I hope you get something great at the end of it! 

*kmp* - Sorry about mucking up that date. I have updated the list! Hoping that you hear good news today re. the blood test. When will you know? It will be great for you if you can get things moving along...HSG...and then TTC!

*Lucy* - I hope O hits soon for you, so that you won't be bored for too much longer! Practising is good, but we want the main event!!!

*lovebot* - hope you're relaxing now, knowing that you hopefully caught that egg!

I did the Clearblue digital this morning, and it came up with "Pregnant 2-3", which equates to 4-5 weeks. So, I am happy, as it equates to my dating which is 4w 2d (my ticker is a day behind due to time diff). That has given me a little confidence.

It is really odd, as the twinges that I do feel are on my ectopic side?? I have felt funny cramps on my left ever since the surgery. So it is most bizarre. 

I tried to call my doctor today, but the surgery doesn't re-open until tomorrow. I'm going to get an appointment for Thursday night, prob have blood taken 2 days apart, and then ring my OB next week to see what he suggests. I just know that once the doctors get hold of me they are going to want to test and scan me....and probably ask me how this happened!!!

Just getting through each day and hoping for the best.

Love and light to you all! x


----------



## Lucy529

pink i can't remember if it was decemrose that said and i know that i agreed that if we got preg soon we would say that it was an "accident" or something like that i guess you might need to say that now lol in a good way i was reading back when the thread first started and look how far we are now lol 

i hope that i o soon too i have already begun to poas i tell you am an addict already i really hope that i get that eggy this time there are days when i am really excited about it and then there are days when i lose hope but i have to have some faith that it will happen soon as to the practicing (warning tmi) we have been together for almost three years but the only time that we don't dtd is when af is here or we are sick but that is rare lol hubby has good stemina and well can't complain so in a way i don't really need to do the opk or temp bc we dtd mostly everyday a couple of times a day at times but i like to know what is going on with my body again sorry tmi and am not bragging am just saying


----------



## nicky84

Congratulations Pink!!:happydance: such wonderful news, hope all goes well with your GP appointment. 

As for me it's day 2 post ovulation and I've been having twinge like pains on my right side, never had this after ovulation before and really anxious...they feel like ovulation pains but im 98% sure I ovulated 2 days ago, had 2 days peak on my CBFM, had OV pains and the CM to match.... Part of me thinking the pains could be a good thing as I've had 3 cycles since the ectopic and have never had these pains, and yet it's our first month TTC again and I have these pains....... 

Any of you had anything similar?? 

X


----------



## baby_love

Hi ladies, can I join your group?? I had my left tube removed on 16/11/11 (5 days after my wedding :cry:). I was 7.5 weeks. I am doing ok, starting to become positive again and after reading the posts it has given me a lot of hope. I have my 1st AF at the minute and still trying to decide whether to try this month or leave it a while. My OH is very supportive and has been great. 

I am so delighted that some of you have got your BFP already. When it happens you just think there is no hope of having a healthy pregnancy. I am terrified of losing my other tube, but if we dont try we will never have our baby so we'll just have to hope and pray that all goes well.

xx


----------



## decemberose

Hi Ladies!

Well I finally caught up with reading the thread.

Pink CONGRATULATIONS! I am so EXCITED for you; I can understand the fear, I definately know I will fill the same way when that time comes..Also, like Lucy & I said "say it was an accident"; doesn't it suck that you'll have to explain yourself...lol

To all the new ladies that have joined; I am so sorry for your losses! 

Hugs to all and Prayers!

P.S. Pink, thanks for the update, if you want my age is 34 and my ectopic was removed 11/30/11... :) 

Happy New Year to all and may this be a good year for all of us...


----------



## Lovebotlass17

baby_love, Hi, yes, you can join our group. I'm so sorry for your loss. Five days after your wedding? That's horrible. I've had my left tube removed as well on 9 December. I haven't gotten my 1st AF yet, but I just ovulated, so I think I'm in my TWW (2 DPO). 

I know how you feel about the worries of not only trying to conceive, but about having another ectopic, you know? Ugh. And you are absolutely correct: "if we don't try we will never have our baby..." Our time will come, whether it be this month, or in another year, our time *will *come. Fx crossed, ladies! 

Okay, so my OPK is now negative, so my surge is gone, and I really believe I ov'd 1 Jan, although I got my first positive OPK the same day at 1:30 AM. Last time I tested was the day prior around 8 PM. So if I ov'd on the 1st, and :sex: the 31st, the 1st, and 2nd, I am praying this works!


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies,

Lucy - thanks for the words of encouragement. I really hope this is the month but incase it is not will schedule the dye test. Hope that you O soon. Sounds like the fact that you and hubby are dtd often is a really good thing for ttc!

Lovebot - Welcome to the 2ww. What are you doing to keep your sanity in check? I am such a poas addict... but today is 11 dpo and I vow not to check for another 3 days. I just start too early and get disapponted : (

Babylove - Welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear about your loss. The fact that it happened so soon after your marriage must be hard? It is great that your dh is supportive. This can be such a difficult time even with the best of support. *hugs*

Pink - Keep on sharing the good news. I love your updates! I have never used the digital tests which predicts age but I think I will if and when I ever get a BFP on a standard test. Sounds promising and I will keep you in my prayers that the next tests and visits to your OB all goes smoothly.


----------



## baby_love

Yea everything happened so quick. We were due to go on honeymoon 2 days later but I'm so glad we didnt, it could've been a lot worse. I had no pains so no real indication something was wrong just a little bleeding. THEN about a week later my Bro in law announced he had gotten his short-term gfriend pregnant, not planned. THEN a couple of weeks later my cousin/best friend said she was preg. I am delighted for her as she has PSOS but at the same time it makes me sad cos we would've only been a few weeks apart. She was actually in the hospital for her first dating scan the day I was going in for surgery, spooky. 

It would be great if we could have some BFP's soon, it would give us all a little hope!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi girls

*baby_love* - welcome! How are things going? Has AF left the building yet? Congratulations on being a newlywed. I'm sorry that the ectopic put a blemish on your fairytale...that really sucks just a few days after you were married. :( I have every confidence that things will work out for you, as I do for everyone in this group. I also endured a week where everyone I knew seemed to be announcing pregnancies....as much as I tried to feel happy for them, I felt sorry for myself. What are your brother's plans with the short-term girlfriend? 

*peachy* - you must be 12DPO now???!!! WOW! I got my BFP at 12DPO...but you sound pretty strong in holding out. Have you got any pregnancy symptoms going on? Praying for you and hoping that this is your time. x

*lovebot* - I think you definitely caught that egg, so now it's just a waiting game! I think your chances are good, and just as good as mine were. Hang in there...the wait is torture, but the way I figured, TTC before your first AF is kind of like a 'bonus' round. I wasn't really expecting it would actually work, but it just felt better doing something rather than waiting. I was fully prepared for AF to hit and then I was going to really start...so yeah, it's like a bonus if you get a +OPK and get to try!

*decemberose* - thanks for your well wishes! Yes, I am going to be playing the 'accident' card big time!!! Hope all is going OK with you.

*nicky* - I've never experience O pains, so I'm not sure about your pains...although since the surgery I am having a lot of twinges and dull ache on my ectopic side where the tube is gone! Even now! So I'm not sure what that's all about. But your body is probably hypersensitive since the ectopic, so maybe it will now give you a signal of O? Who knows?! Whichever way, I hope you caught the egg too!

*Lucy* - wow you guys are machines in the :sex: department! lol I don't think you're bragging...just honest. I go through phases of less activity and then more activity. At the moment, I'm not letting DH anywhere near me, as I don't want to jeopardise anything that is going on! My DH feels seriously ripped off at the moment as he says he didn't get a chance to "try"....it happened so fast again. So, yeah, he's a bit miffed!!!

*Me* - I have an appointment with my doctor late this afternoon. I'm guessing that she might get some blood tests ordered to check hcg, and give me a referral to my OB. But I won't really know anything as to how this pregnancy is going...not today anyway. I am going to do another first response HPT tomorrow morning for peace of mind. Hoping for a darker line.

I will pop back later to let you know what my doctors reaction is!!! (prob not for another 13-14 hours from now).

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink lol on the bd machines thing believe me there are days that i make an excuse to not bd lol but am a little worried that maybe dtd to much will cut our chances of conceiving what do you think? 

to the rest of the new ladies hope that all is going well who is testing soon?


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies!
I think I will test Friday morning (Jan. 6th). Sadly I do not have any symptoms so probably will get a BFN. On a brighter note, I actually just ordered a bunch of digital OPKs so hope next cycle they will help a bit more. I am terrible at detecting which line is darker... especially when they are close.

Pink - keep us posted on how the appointment goes. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that hcg levels are up and everything goes smoothly : ) 

Lucy - I do not think doing the deed daily would decrease your chances. If I had the stamina would totally be doing that. I followed the SMEP this month and after three consecutive days was exhausted.


----------



## Lucy529

peachy most of the time i let (sorry tmi) but i let DH do all the work like they say i just lay there and take it lol but it's mostly him he has the stemina am tired from working most of the time i work seven days a week so don't really have days off unless its a slow day then i close early but other than that am here and besides dealing with the guests (especially the drunks) i also do the laundry so at the end of the day am tired and want to sleep and DH at the time is not employed so he has time to work up the energy but even when he works he's ready to go 
i guess that i should count my blessing that he is still so into me even after almost 3 years together with my my last relationship after 6 months we were not that active anymore and after a year it was none exsistant sadly he found other women more interesting than me so i guess having my DH willing at all times makes me feel special never did before


----------



## peachy905

Wow Lucy, you sound like a super busy lady. I have the typical 8-5 office job and so does DH. I feel bad that after about 3 months of ttc it has gotten so.... technical. Once DH was tired and it was the day before I expected to O so I basically told him he could take a short nap but that after midnight I will be waking him up to get my deposit. Terrible isnt it? It is awesome that your DH finds you so hot he is willing to go at it when required : )


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 said:


> Wow Lucy, you sound like a super busy lady. I have the typical 8-5 office job and so does DH. I feel bad that after about 3 months of ttc it has gotten so.... technical. Once DH was tired and it was the day before I expected to O so I basically told him he could take a short nap but that after midnight I will be waking him up to get my deposit. Terrible isnt it? It is awesome that your DH finds you so hot he is willing to go at it when required : )

peachy sometimes i feel like there is not enough hours in the day i feel like i go from bed to work and then to bed again,but i have mornings off which i use to do some shopping or lay around the house but sometimes it seems like that is not enough. i never thought that i was really trying since i had been told that it would be difficult for me to conceive we just were a couple getting their grove on lol until i got that bfp and now we are actively trying since i know it can happen 
i count my blessing that my hubby is always in the mood i have never had that. i have always been told that i needed to lose weight and be more dressed up to have a man be interested and not look at other women but with my hubby i have found that to be a lie. he loves me no matter how much i weigh and proves it to me every single day he's always hugging me and kissing me and grabs me even when we are out shopping lol
have you ever been to the store and see those young couples in the isles holding hands and making out at every corner? well that is me and hubby now i mean we keep it pg but he always holds my hand and kisses me no matter who is around us which makes me feel really good he still does the whole giving me a bite of his food at restaurants tbh at first i was embarrassed by it but now it makes me feel good to know that he finds me attractive 
lol on the deposit thing we have to do what we have to do to get the job done lol around o time my hubby makes sure that i stay still and have my feet up for awhile to make sure his soldiers get in there am glad that he is in this with me it's hard enough not having other people irl that understand but am glad that i have all you ladies makes this so much more barable


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Lucy* - you and your hubby sound so incredibly sweet and in love! I think you sound gorgeous!

*Peachy* - you are in my thoughts and prayers over the next couple of days. Really hoping for you and crossing everything.

Quick 'me' update as it's getting late here. So, I saw my doctor late this afternoon and I must say that she was pretty amazed, and said that I must be pretty fertile to have fallen pregnant so quickly. She was happy for me, and didn't judge me about how it happened...so I didn't even have to use the accident line. lol it was pretty funny though...the first thing she asked was 'what was the first day of your last AF'...and of course, there wasn't one...so I gave her the date of 4th December to put into her computer, which equates to the due date of 9th September, which is what I think it is based on O. 

She has given me a script for 2 x hcg blood tests. She actually doesn't think I technically need them done (and they actually cost money here in Australia when you have them without the symptoms of a miscarriage)...but I said I would like them for peace of mind. I will have my blood drawn Saturday and Monday. No point having it done tomorrow, as there's nowhere open on Sunday (2 days later) to do bloods here.

I also have a referral to my OB, and a referral for an early scan at a separate scanning place....but not until 7 weeks. So I have to wait 3 weeks for a scan....UNLESS my OB says that I need to come into him a bit earlier. But my Dr says it's useless having a scan much earlier than 7 weeks (unless my OB wants to see a sac in the uterus?). 

It's my OB's reaction that I'm mostly concerned about! I think I'll wait until Monday to call his offices.

Next step: I'm doing another FRER tomorrow morning, so will update you with that in the morning. I'm hoping that the test line is getting darker...to indicate my levels are all increasing as they should.

Thanks for listening, and will be back again tomorrow.

x


----------



## decemberose

Pink, glad to hear your Dr didn't judge you and you didn't have to use the "accident" excuse....Are you nervous about your HCG levels...I know when that time comes for me, I ak going to be terrified as my levels very slowly were rising...hopefully your OB doesn't make you use the "accident" excuse either... How are you feeling? Do you feel different than before?

As for me AF arrived yesterday in full force...The worse I think I've ever had (sorry TMI)...But, @ least now I know where I stand...


----------



## Lucy529

pink so happy that your dr didn't judge it's not for them too, hope that your OB is the same and is just happy for you and since you are so fertile why don't you rub some of that fertility on us lol any preg symptoms ? i like to hear everything that goes on bc it gives me hope that i too may get that bfp thanks for that comment DH and I are in love we just need our mini me to be happily ever after iykwim funny that your DH feels like he didn't get to try lol he did something obvious lol but i know what you or he means 

decemberose bummer on af but like you said at least you know where you stand now soon you will be bd and in the tww again so fx that this next cycle is it for us both and the rest of the ladies on here 

afm am on cd 10 and doing the cbfm and opks negative for now but i hope that i regulate to a better cycle than the 42 day i mean its better than no cycle at all but the wait kills me but i guess we will see what happens at the end of the month or more like the beginnig of feb if my cycle stays on that many days fx for us all


----------



## peachy905

December, sorry to hear AF arrived but that means that you can put this month behind you and start the BD in 10 days or so?

Pink, thanks for the update on the appointments. I think we all have the fear of another ectopic but really the chances of NOT having one are way greater so I think it is best to stay positive. Hope your hcg levels go way up and that this is your sticky bean : )


Lucy, you and dh sound adorable. My dh also shares his food with me at restaurants and like you it kind of embarassed me at first, but now I think it is really sweet. Sometimes when I like his entree or appetizer better he will give me his. Also, he is not really a desert person - but will order it anyways so I can sample!

AFM, I still have not tested yet (should be about 12 or 13 dpo). Do you ladies count two days after a positive OPK as 1 dpo or the first day? I am terrified of testing for some reason. I just know that I will be devasted if it is another negative. We have an appointment with a fertility specialist tomorrow afternoon, so I will test with FMU and a FRER stick in the morning. Hope it is a BFP so bad. I was shopping on my lunch hour and saw the cutest baby clothes on sale at baby gap *sigh*


----------



## Lucy529

peachy oh that is so sweet that your DH orders dessert so that you can sample mine just lets me get what i want and we'll share unless i can't make up my mind then we get 2 and take one home for later lol, it's so nice to have a man like that and i appreciate him even more for it, right now that we are doing all the opks and the cbfm he asks me every couple of days how my "experiments" are going which i think that it's funny. he lets me go on line and buy all the ic and preg tests and we just got the preseed hoping that is going to help 
peachy i know that it can be devastating to get a bfn but your are going to be going to the fertility clinic if you do get a bfn so that is a step in the right derection but am keepong my fx that you won't have to and that you get that bfp instead i'll keep you in my thoughts hope that it all works out for you hugs


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*peachy* - all my positive energy is with you at the moment. I really want you to see that 2nd line. I know what it's like with your heart in your mouth waiting for the lines to appear, and I just really pray that you see them. Will be stalking for your news. (I usually count 1DPO as the day after the +OPK).

*decemberose* - Sorry that AF is being a bit rough on you. So, are you starting things off this month or not sure yet? Yes, I am absolutely terrified about having my hcg levels tested. I am getting the 1st test tomorrow. I am beside myself, and have convinced myself that the news will be bad. In saying that, there is nothing so far to indicate an ectopic. I had only a tiny bit of light pink/brown spotting, but I haven't had any for 4 days...so I'm hopeful that it was implantation. By this stage last time I had a lot of bleeding (so much that I mistook it for AF), followed by lots of brown/pink/rust coloured spotting. I don't have any of that this time...so that gives me confidence. I guess I worry that my lining didn't have sufficient time to build up to support a pregnancy...but that was a risk I took when I decided to try straight away. I guess all I can do is wait now.

*Lucy* - I hope you get that positive OPK so that you can get the ball rolling. The waiting is so hard. At the moment I feel like the days are going so slowly. Trying to keep myself busy!

*Me* - I did another FRER this morning and I got a darker test line...a little darker than the control, so I'm confident that my levels have increased from the last one. Other than that, nothing new to report. I will have a blood test tomorrow, but won't know the results for a few days as its the weekend.

***GOOD LUCK PEACHY***

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink i think that getting the darker frer is a good sign and the none bleeding or spotting is even better i too bled the day before i got the bfp but i thought that it was either af or that i the cyst i had on my ovary had burst but i have a feeling that you are going to be just fine and our gl charm 

peachy hope that all is going well for you and i really am praying that you get that bfp please let us know 

decemberose hope that af is being a little nicer to you surprisingly she was fast for me well faster than she has ever been hope she goes away soon

afm still waiting cbfm says low fertility but when i helo the stick up to the light i could see a second line beginning even had DH check and he saw it too so am hoping that i will ovulate soon so that i can get on that 2ww but well see what happens fx for us all


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies!

Guess what? I poas this morning and got TWO lines - though the test line was lighter than the control.... I had the appointment with a fertility specialist scheduled so I went anyways. They drew blood and told me that they would help with monitoring to ensure that if it was another ectopic it would be caught early to preserve my remaining tube. I am still kind of in a state of shock. DH is being so cautious and he told me to not get over-excited yet since we need the blood test to confirm pregnancy... and we need to wait a bit to see if we get that nice beta rise. I will poas tomorrow and Sunday to see if the line gets darker.

Lucy, I heard lots of good things about the cbfm and a few ladies on here got pregnant in month 2 or 3. I think I recall one saying she tried unsuccesfully for a whole year then got pregnant first month using cbfm. Will keep my fingers crossed that you O soon and catch that egg. Thanks for keeping me in your prayers. Sometimes I think that all we can do is stay positive, pray and hope that everything progresses well. *hugs*

Pink, I guess we are going through similar things right now though you are about a week ahead of me? I am excited but cautious and scared at the same time. I think your line getting darker is really positive news! Keep us posted on the blood tests. If I actually get to see the numbers I will let you know how it goes. Thanks for your good vibes and wishes - it has made a huge difference. *hugs*


----------



## Lucy529

peachy am so so happy for you yay!! our second bfp am in tears am so happy for you two congrats and am sure that all is going to be fine i have been waiting on your news most of the day but as am at work i have glimpses but am so happy wow 

ok so we need some pics of those tests pink you need to post your on here and peachy too i need something to obsses over and what better than 2 lines WOW is all i can say i wanna be next :) 
will post a little later gotta close up and head up to the apartment so happy for you peachy am sure that everything is going to be just fine and with pink too


----------



## decemberose

Peachy: CONGRATULATIONS! I am so very excited for you, that is wonderful news...

Pink & Lucy: AF is still here. I do have to say that this has been the worse ever...Geesh, I feel like it is never going to end. 

Pink, I think I will start actively trying and "ntnp" this month even though my Dr. said to wait two cycles..

I am so excited for you Pink & Peachy! Hugs!


----------



## Lucy529

ok ladies so as promised i moved the list of our member to the front page so any info that you guys would like for me to add let me know Pink hope that it's ok with you but i would really like for you to tell me if you want to keep doing it i have nothing much to do so i need to feel useful 

decemberose should i put on it then that you are ntnp? 

o question do you guys want us to have like an appointment list as well or next to our names when we are having things done so we know whats going on i think that it would be a great idea let me know ok hugs to ya all night for now


----------



## Pink Ribbons

:happydance::bfp::thumbup::dance::yipee:

*Congratulations Peachy!!!!!*​
You have been on my mind all day. I've been out shopping with a friend, and was itching to get back to my laptop to get your news!!!

I am just overjoyed for you and your DH!!!!! For some reason, I had a really positive vibe that you would get those 2 lines!!! 

Well, this is a great boost for everyone in this group, and for anyone who is searching for information on conceiving after an ectopic - particularly with 1 tube.

*Peachy* - we are most certainly in the same boat, and I look forward to sharing your journey with you. I would love to hear about your testing & monitoring.

I had my blood drawn this morning, and she said she was going to put it through as 'priority' so I will know the results on Monday. I will have a repeat blood test Monday morning to check the hcg rise. That's going to be the big one.

*Lucy* - if you'd like to take over the list, that is completely fine with me! It is a good idea to have it on the front page...and since you started the thread, you are the only one who can put it there. So, I officially hand the list over to you! Good idea about the appointments too!! I will see if I can put my tests up for you to obsess over!!!! 

*decemberose* - Grrrr AF is being pretty nasty right now. Let's hope she is doing a really good clean-out, and you'll be ready to go! Very happy to hear that you're going to NTNP this cycle. I really don't think there's a reason to wait, so long as you feel emotionally ready. 

Right, I'll go and see whether I can copy the FRER test photos off my phone and put them up here for Lucy (and anyone else) to obsess over!!!

Congrats again Peachy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xox


----------



## Lucy529

oo pink thats so nice of you to feed my poas addiction hopefully the way this thread is heading i hope that i will have some sticks of my own to obsses over lol but for now am off to bed it's nearly 1 am and i gotta be up early for work so night my lovelys 
decemberose i will put that on the front and pink i'll put appts next to our names and when we get the hcg number let me know to add them if that's ok thanks again and am sure i will be needing your help on this hugs to you all


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Here's my HPT's for anyone who wants to see my recent progress:

1. Top FRER done at 12DPO. Bottom FRER at 14DPO.

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/ttcnov/KylieC/DSC_0039.jpg



2. FRER done at 19DPO (yesterday) - test line looks slightly darker than control?

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/ttcnov/KylieC/DSC_0044.jpg


----------



## Lucy529

pink the 19 dpo def looks darker than the control yay!! for that it's a small milestone that they are getting darker, and am hoping that there is still no bleeding which i hope stays away for the whole time hope that you get those tests soon am guessing tom your time so it will be sunday my time so i get to find out a day early thank God i hate the waiting time, if am like this for your test what am i going to be like when am waiting on my tests lol 

peachy let us know how you are doing


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Thanks Lucy! You always sound so genuinely excited for everyone...I hope we can repay that excitement back to you really soon!

Yes, I will ring for the results tomorrow...the blood test lady was so nice and marked them Priority. As soon as she saw that I'd had an ectopic pregnancy on the form, she said "Are these results urgent?"...lol, whenever anyone sees the word 'ectopic' they seem to panic! 

The spotting has stopped. It has been 6 days since I saw any spotting, so I think it was just remnants from implantation...that's what I'm telling myself! 

How are you going Lucy? How's the CBFM? I hope it indicates that O is approaching soon. What day do you expect it? Has your cycle always been fairly long?

Peachy, still on cloud 9 for you! :cloud9:


----------



## peachy905

Hi ladies,

I still cannot figure out how to upload images. Is the only way to do it is through a url? When I click on the image icon it keeps asking me for a url...

On another note, I was waiting all day for the lab to call me and I called half hour before they closed and could not get anyone and left a message. I am so impatient and really need to get the blood test to confirm results. 

Pink, like I said before the test sticks look really good and I hope you get your blood results soon. The waiting time is gruelling eh?

Lucy, any further updates on the CBFM? Are you getting really close? This is the second month that I used preseed so i think that it may have helped. So hard to say though. I am hoping that you will be able to time it perfectly this month!


----------



## Lucy529

pink thanks for your words it gives me so much hope that 2 of our ladies got their bfp so am hoping to get mine as well hope this will be the month 
as to my cycles i could go a year without having a period but since i was put on metformin i began to ovulate well at least that is what my dr told me that is how i got that bfp in oct. the monitor says low so am waiting to see if that changes i am getting some pain over on my ovary again so am hoping that it means that there is an eggie growing and i will ovulate sooner according to my cycle i have 2 weeks to go but am hoping that it will be sooner 
am so happy that there had been no more spotting i think that you are right it might have been from the implantation i thought that it had happened to me but i guess not oh well we are on a dif cycle and on to new things am keeping my fx that i catch that eggie this month that would make me so happy but only God knows what will happen i just have to keep praying that it will happen let us know as soon as you know but am sure that you are going to be just fine and you'll be holding a baby in sept?


----------



## Lucy529

peachy sorry to ask this and let me know if you don't want to share but when did you begin to use the preseed right before o or in general? i received it in the mail but i don't want to use it until i get close to a +opk or at least for the cbfm says high any help would be great thanks in advance


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Peachy* - Yes, you have to have a website URL to post the images. I use a website called https://www.photobucket.com to upload the photos from my computer, and it then gives me a code to use. Yes, the wait is awful. Grrrr, to the lab. So now you have to wait another day? Will they be open tomorrow?

*lucy* - I used preseed with DD#3 and I think I waited until O was approaching before I used it. No point wasting it by using it too soon? How long were you using metformin before you got your BFP last time? I REALLY hope that things happen quickly for you!

Well, another day ahead for me. I feel so lazy at the moment. I'm not doing anything much except eating, sleeping and resting.


----------



## peachy905

https://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l588/peachy905/IMG_4955.jpg

Here it is ladies, my faint positive at 12 dpo. Hope this works : )


----------



## peachy905

Lucy - This month I did the SMEP and I used it every time we tried. I found the recommended amount to be way too much so even with using it about 8 times it lasted us two months. I hope this is not TMI but the thing we did this month was that I inserted the tip of the syringe higher up.... maybe 2 or 3 inches in... again sorry if it is TMI. Good luck and keep your spirits up!


----------



## Lucy529

pink i was on metformin a little over a month so it was fast and like you am hoping that i get that bfp soon too 

peachy wow that is a good line and thanks for the info on the preseed believe me and i think that any one ttc nothing is tmi although some people prefer not to talk about it it's part of nature and if we can't ask each other about this then who can we ask so i thank you so much for sharing

afm for some reason a few hours ago i got really nauseas and i am hungry but nothing is appealing to me i wonder if am comming down with something my throat is sore like if i had vomited oh on a dif note i cannot believe that it finally snowed here we have been having some warm (well warm for this time of year and especially for here) weather so everyone is happy the skiing might get better and we might get busier 
well ladies hope that you are all having a good day for my to preggo friend hope that you are enjoying those bfps have you told your DH's yet what did they say? pink i know yours was feeling a little cheated since he didn't get to "try" lol what about your peachy?


----------



## peachy905

Hi Lucy, my dh is still in shock. He thinks that the line is too light...and until we get the results of a confirmed pregnancy via bloodwork he is trying to not get too excited. The ectopic was harder on him than I think he admits and as scared as I am I know that he is feeling the same if not more. He always tells me that it breaks his heart to see me cry when he cannot do anything about it. Hope you are not coming down with anything... but even if you do try to BD anyways : )


----------



## Lucy529

peachy i think that our hubbys take our losses harder than they admit, so in a way i totally understand why they don't get as excited as we do they worry we do too but i guess they dont know how to deal with the feelings. i know my hubby doesn't know how to console me when i have my breakdowns but it's nice to know that he understands and like he says although we were not able to keep that baby it exsisted and always will in our hearts so that always makes me feel better 
about the bd believe me even when am really sick there is always bd lol and right now that am actually ttc i don't care how sick i am am going to try to catch that eggy


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*peachy* - Yay - your BFP looks wonderful, and you're right on track! A line is a line...it doesn't matter how feint it is. It will get darker as your hcg doubles. It looks very comparable to mine at 12DPO...so I think that gives us both some comfort. :hugs:

My DH is still in total denial about this new pregnancy. He doesn't seem to believe that it's real! lol. I guess it must be his defence mechanism. 

*Lucy* - that's really positive that you got your BFP so quickly after starting the metformin! So, are you taking it again, or have you been taking it the whole time? I have good feelings for you!! haha - nothing is going to stop you BD'ing!!!! Awww it's snowing there? Wow, such a contrast. It is really hot here at the moment, and everyone is in the pool!!!

Well, I've just been really naughty and eaten a whole heap of chocolate when I said I wouldn't! I wish I could be stronger.

Roll on tomorrow, and my hcg results. I'm hoping my hcg is above 500. I checked https://www.betabase.info for averages, and at 20DPO the average is 856. Lowest recorded is 28. Highest 14,411.

I guess anything above 200 would be OK. But really I would love it to be more than 500, and anything above the average of 856 would be fantastic!

Will update when I know anything. At least another 24 hrs I'd say.


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies,

Since I am a poas addict I did another FRER and the line got slightly darker. Will post pics later. 

Pink, thanks for that site - I am going to add it to my favourites. This next week or two will probably be crucial in finding out whether my betas are rising properly. I put a call into the lab and asked for my results (it is Sunday here) and the tech said that it has been processed and that she will have a nurse call me today - yay! This is the fourth stick I have peed on in the last two days but I still need to get that blood confirmation. It must be so nice to be in Australia right now. I am in Toronto Canada and it is overcast and cold. No snow, so not even pretty. That being said I am feeling really happy and cheery!!

Lucy, thanks for sharing your thoughts on DHs. I am saving a file of the test results from the FRERs and labelled the file Baby2... then I told him I wanted to change it to Baby3 because technically.... and he was upset and asked me to just leave it. Because I went in for emergency surgery I have this huge vertical scar on my stomach so in a way I think I am always reminded of the loss : (


----------



## Lucy529

pink i take metformin as one of the meds that i use to control my diabetes but i had heard that it can help conceive when i asked my dr she just smiled at me and when i told her that i wanted to have a baby she said that first i needed to get my diabetes under control before trying and now that it is she put me on insulin which is safer than the other meds i was on so the good thing is that she knows that am ttc and all the meds that am on are baby safe so that is a good thing now we just have to get that bfp 
all the snow was nice when it was comming down but now the sun is out and it is cold most of it is melting so it will probably be ice tom the good thing is that the mountains got about a foot of snow which they needed it for the skiing so that is a good thing 

peachy i chaged the first page and put your BFP!! makes me so happy for you. i still have the test from my first bfp i had never had two lines before but am thinking that am going to take a pic and save it and get rid of the tests hope that i get another bfp. i too have a scar its kinda like from one ovary to the other that is the second one that i have this one is higher than the other so now i have two scars but this one is like yours a reminder of that. i have already been told that when i deliver (God willing i get a bfp) i will have to have a c-section just bc this was my second surgery 

afm today am feeling a little tired had some trouble sleeping last night i have some kind of muscle pain am on ambien to help me sleep but i had so much trouble last night am thinking that tonight am going to play my x box your shape and get tired that might help me get to sleep faster and i need to lose a few pounds so i need to do something 
pink waiting on those results and peachy yours too and that pic of the new tests oh pink yours are looking really good


----------



## Annie77

Hi guys

Congrats to all the BFP's

Lucy - you are in my thoughts & prayers and keeping everything x'd for you

AFM - 8 dpo, after having horrible ectopic type pressure on 6dpo I am now more or less symptom free except from being off my food a little due to heartburn and feeling full after eating. Have been guzzling down irn bru drinks instead of my usual diet coke but trying not to look too much into it.

5 days to go!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

annie thanks and gl to you you might be our 3rd bfp on the thread it would be so great if one by one we get our bfps really fx for you to and everything else well i have to bd so no legs crossed lol but everything is let us know


----------



## peachy905

Good evening ladies,

Busy day for me, I got the result of my first blood test at 12 dpo and the level was really low (only 35) so they asked if I could come in today and re-do. I was so afraid... but they were kind enough to put a rush on the results and we got it a few days later (110). The 110 is within the normal zone for 14 dpo - yay!! I think that next few days and two weeks will be such an emotional rollercoaster. 

Lucy, hope the xbox helps tire you out so that you can get some zzzs. I do a class called Zen Yoga at the studio I go to and after the class I always feel so sleepy. They put on spa music and it is just breathing exercises that you do. I might need to buy a cd of spa music to keep me relaxed these next few weeks.

Annie, hope the two ww goes by quickly for you. Fairy dust you get your BFP!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy that is great try to stay relaxed i know it is hard but think if your all stressed out so is your little one so we need him or her to be stress free i know easier said than done. 
there is some zen yoga on the xbox your shape but my hubby laughs at me bc i can never do the positions right and i love the relaxing music i was told by my dr that maybe i should try getting some cd with waves or something calming to get me to sleep and to be honest i havent even looked into that but i will as i need to sleep

pink where are you? we are anxiously waiting on the results hope that all is well

ladies i don't know what is going on i have this full feeling in my lower abdomen and am getting my freakin cold symptoms again although they never left really i hope that it all means that am going to o soon and nothing more


----------



## Lucy529

ladies am a little worried i have been feeling wierd since yesterday but am not sure what is going on i looked at my opks and i think that there is a positive on on cd 7 but am not sure am going to try to take a pic and post it but is that possible? i wonder if am not just having phantom symptoms please help me i think that am going a little nuts


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

I just got my results, and for 20DPO my reading is 2100. :)

I am really really happy with that, but the proof will be in the doubling. You can have a really beautiful number, but if it doesn't double, then you have a problem!!! With the ectopic, I had a beautiful reading of 17000 on Nov 14th. It only rose to 21000 on Nov 15th, and on Nov 18th it was 28000. So it was obvious there was a big issue.

*peachy* - I've been thinking of you too! I think your numbers are great, I honesty do! As I said above, it is the doubling time which is the most important factor. 12DPO 35, 14DPO 110? I typed these numbers into betabase to get your doubling time, and it said 29.05 hours which is fantastic!!! (You would be more accurate to do it, as you know the time the blood was drawn). They like to see the levels double every 48 hours...so your doubling time is absolutely fantastic! Remember, your levels have to start from zero...and your testing is pretty early...so it all sounds GREAT to me!!!! I would love to visit Canada one day. The scenery looks amazing there. Yes, I know what it's like to refer to babies by number. I have a spreadsheet for each of my girls where I document my progress every day (or whenever I have time to update) - I have Baby1, Baby2, Baby3, and the ectopic was Baby4. I didn't know whether to create a new one for Baby5...but in the end I have just continued on with Baby4, as I figure it is all part of the journey to get Baby#4 in my arms. I will never forget my ectopic for a second though. Sometimes I rub my little horizontal scar for luck...as if that baby can help me through this one. 

*Lucy* - It sounds like you have all your meds sorted which is great! Re. O'ing on CD7...hmmm, I wouldn't have thought so. Your CBFM has been 'low' this whole time hasn't it? Yes...please post a photo of the stick if you can. Can you remember if it looked positive at the time you actually did the test? Sometimes the lines look more positive when they dry as they can develop an evaporation line. If you did in fact O, then I'm sure you have your bases covered with all of that BD'ing..but I'd say it is unlikely you O'd. Are you temping...do you have a chart?

*Annie* - Sounds like everything is on track. I will cross my fingers for you. Heartburn has been one of my symptoms with my other pregnancies, but not this one so far. I also had lots of twinges on my ectopic side this cycle...but my tube is gone, so I knew it couldn't be anything...they are like phantom twinges!! Please keep us updated. We'd love another BFP!

*lovebot* - thinking of you too! Any symptoms yet? I am trying to look at your chart but my internet keeps dropping out, however I will keep trying.

Right, I'd better fly. I know you are waiting for me Lucy, however you've probably gone to bed.

Will let you know my 2nd beta when I get it (hopefully tomorrow afternoon at a similar time).

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink am wide awake i came home from work and decided to make dinner for my hubby my temps have stayed about the same below my coverline and i remember that when i did that test it was darker bc i asked hubby he too said that the line was darker but i don't think that i o already i didn't start doing the monitor until cd8 or 9 so i don't know i have been getting tons of creamy cm but i think that it is from the fertilaid that am taking


----------



## Lucy529

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_utf-8BSU1HMDA0NDYtMjAxMjAxMDgtMjI1NS5qcGc.jpg
these are the first tests that i did the second from the bottom is the cd7 in the morning and the last one is cd7 afternoon but i just saw the other sticks and it seems cd9 is also darker than the others so i think that am getting ahead of myself and just need to take a breath and see what happens


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Lucy* - from what I can see by looking at the sticks, I would rest assured that you haven't O'd yet. Also, your temp hasn't risen. So, I really think you are fine and it would be very unlikely that you would O so close to AF finishing. Creamy CM is usually not the fertile stuff....you need wet, clear and slippery. Hang in there. :hugs: Do you have a chart that you want to share so that we can help analyse?


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Pink, thank you for thinking about me. Did you get your second beta yet? And great number, by the way! I am very happy and excited for you!! 

Well, I'm 8 DPO today and I have been having symptoms, but I don't know how reliable they are. I've been cramping since ovulation day, and since 1/6, the cramps turned into AF like cramps. I get this constant pulling/tugging sensation down in my pelvis. My boobs are starting to feel heavier, nipples are a bit tender and sensitive, body ache, lower back pain, etc. It could all be PMS, but my boobs never hurt or ache before AF. Neither do my nipples. I guess only time will tell. 

Since you got pregnant right after the removal of your tube, I am seriously hoping I follow in your footsteps. Did you chart your temps? Because mine are kinda all over the place, but I guess that is normal after a miscarriage. Do you know which side you ovulated on? Thanks so much!


----------



## Lucy529

pink thanks for the insight i think that i am just wishfully hoping for that eggie to hurry and come so that i can get an answer whether this is my month or not my temps are pretty low too so am sure that i have not o yet so am still waiting for it to happen just a few more days to go 

lovebot those symptoms sounds really good especially if you don't normally get them with the pms when are you planning on testing? let us know what happens 

well ladies have a great day at the moment am so sleepy woke up at 5 am bc we were supposed to pick up a friend of hubbys today he was comming home bc supposedly he got fired or quit or something but come to find out it was his day off and wanted to come see his father , i get that he misses his dad but the roads are bad and i bet he would then need a ride back at night when it's dark and dangerous not only that but it is a little over an hour drive and not only that but not only that i have to drive through a canyon that at the moment is icy so i don't want to drive there thankfully we didn't need to go sorry for venting but it made me mad i have to be at work early today and then not sleeping the night before and only getting a couple hours in last night is not the best combo


----------



## peachy905

*Lucy*, from the opks it does not look like you missed O... especially since you are using the CBFM which I hear is really accurate. Also, like Pink said your cm does not sound like the fertile one. Have you tried the preseed yet? I know at first my dh thought it was a weird concept but he ended up really enjoying thes usage. Sorry if TMI. Keep us posted on how things go?

*Pink*, your results sound so good! That is a really high number : ) Are you considered in the safety zone now for a non-ectopic? I have my 7 week ultrasound booked already but need to go back for a few more blood tests just to monitor things. I pray every day that everything is going to work out this time and keep you and the ladies on this board in my prayers as well.

*Lovebot*, your symptoms sound really promising! What is your regular LP and when do you usually start testing? Hope that you will get good news very soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lucy529

peachy thanks for your words it's nice to get the input of other ladies sometimes i think that i prefered not knowing what was going on with my body although it made me sad but i wasn't analizing every little thing. i went from not worrying about ttc or better thinking that i couldn't conceive to doing everything under the sun to find out what is going on every single day lol 

don't get me wrong ladies i love this thread and like knowing what is going on with my body but it can get very overwhelming good thing that i have you all no one in my family has ever had to do any of the things we talk about they just dtd and bam pregnant so i don't talk to them about it so you are all that i have so sorry if i may sound a little nutty at times lol am rambling sorry hope that you are all doing good any more updates from anyone else? you guys know i love the pics to obsess over so don't feel bad to post them


----------



## peachy905

Lol Lucy, you do not sound nutty at all. I am really awful with computers and waiting for dh to help me load from the dslr to photobucket. I have moments where I think that a few years from now I will have to ask my (now 3 yr old) ds for help with computer stuff.

So sleepy now, so hitting the sack. Nite nite all! Oh and I have another blood test tomorrow... keeping my fingers crossed level doubles!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy fx for you tom let us know the results ok have a great night


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

I cannot stay to reply to everyone's posts, but I rang for my 2nd hcg level, and the results were sitting on my doctors desk but she was not there and had not reviewed them.

The nurse sent a message through to my doctor to ask whether she could release them to me. She took my number and said she would call or text.

I got this: "Your hcg rose properly. All good."

I'm bummed that they didn't tell me the level...but it sounds positive! 

I am going to ring my OB in the morning (will finally make that call) and see what's next from here. I'm assuming they will schedule me in for a scan. Peachy, I'm assuming it will be a 7 week scan - so hopefully in 2 weeks time.

Will be back later tonight. Off to a movie with a friend.

xox


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Peachy, I have even more symptoms: puked this morning after drinking water, swollen boobs, high temps (this morning was 99.8 and I'm not sick!)

I don't know my LP because I never ever tracked that. I have never tracked ovulation either. This is my first TTC, but I'll guess and say 14 days like normal. That's how I calculated my expected AF. I'm testing this Friday. It's the 13th. It will bring me good luck, I just know it! Thanks! 

Pink, yay for great hCG rise!! Poo on them for not telling you the exact number, but they know how it goes and if they say it looks good, it looks good. Congrats, hon!! :happydance:

Lucy, I know what you mean about feeling overwhelmed. I have never done this before and I'm kinda OCD ish lol. So all of this organized charting is driving me crazy, but I love it!


----------



## Lucy529

lovebot i think that you are going to be getting that bfp on friday it all sounds so promosing like i said this is going to be our year am glad am not the only one that feels overwhelmed by temping and charting and all that but am getting used to it i guess 

pink so happy that your levels are going up properly although i wish that they would give you the number too but at least you know that they are good yay!! 

afm i still get rid of this cold i still get the runny nose and sore throat and the coughing is back wish that it would go away the good thing is that at least am not running a fever


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Rang my ob, and the lovely reception girls who I know well from my previous pregnancies, said that my ears must have been burning, as they were just talking about me!

They saw my blood results come in, and were excited for me. They tried to call me yesterday apparently.

They gave me my 2nd beta: 5200.

So, first reading 2100. Second reading 2 days later 5200. I put in the exact times of my blood draws into the betabase, and got a doubling time of 41.28. So, it all looks good.

I am booked for my early scan on Monday 23rd January. So 1.5 weeks away. I had the option of going in next week...but we're going away to the beach next week, and I think I would rather have a later scan where I can definitely see the heartbeat etc. It's not much longer to wait...and I can enjoy my time away. My OB is away at the moment and not due back until next week anyway.

Thank you all for your continued support. This group has been amazing. I have to fly again, but when I come back later this afternoon I'm going to bring myself up to date on where you're all at.

xox


----------



## peachy905

Hi Pink,

Your betas sound really good! A little trip to the beach next weeks will be a great way to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Australia has such awesome bathing suit retailers and I always sulk when I find out they will not ship to Canada...grrr. I am so glad that your progress continues to be so positive!! *hugs*

Lucy, hope the cold goes away soon. I guess it is kind of that time of year where it seems to be going around. The scenery must be gorgeous where you are right now? Keep warm, gets in lots of rest.

Lovebot, wow your symptoms sound really awesome! Let us know how things go if you are testing on Friday. I hope you get your BFP! 

AFM, I did my 16dpo today and got the result - came in at 289 which is good. I have my ultrasound scheduled on Jan. 23rd as well. It will be just about 7 weeks so hopefully the baby will be visible and I can finally put my mind at ease that it is not an ectopic again. 

Night everyone, and thanks for all your support. These early weeks are so nerve-wracking and it really helps having you ladies here!


----------



## decemberose

Pink, Congratulations on your levels. That is great news and I am so excited for you...

I've been so busy looking for a house. I never thought it would be so hard and stressful...lol
Well, I'm exhausted! Hope everyone else is well!

Hugs!


----------



## baby_love

Hope everyone is keeping well. Congrats Pink and Peachy!! This gives us all so much hope!

I think I will start trying this month. Due to ov this weekend and I have been feeling a few twinges on my right side, which still has the tube, so hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Pink, wow! Great beta numbers! After such a horrible last year, it seems like another door has been opened for you! Yay!!:happydance:

decemberose, looking for a house was stressful for me as well. I bought one in 2010. But that's the easy part lol. I was so overwhelmed when it was time to make an offer, the appraisal, signing all the paperwork, closing, etc. Gosh. But it's all so worth it. 

peachy, congrats on the excellent beta! That's great for 16 DPO! Such great news from everybody it seems. Let us know how your scan goes.

Lucy, I had a cold, congestion, sore throat, and sinus infection before I got my BFP last time. I wish I was that sick because I'd be pretty positive that I'm pregnant. I was sick about a week ago: had a fever, runny nose, congestion, etc. So maybe, right? 

AFM today, I'm a bit discouraged. I just woke up irritable and wanted to hurl my hubby's phone against the wall because his alarm kept going off every 10 minutes. My temp dropped, but I discarded it since I was sleep deprived. I keep having diarrhea, then constipation, then diarrhea. I can barely eat still, although I am starving! BFN this morning at 10 DPO (lol - silly me) :dohh:. 
I don't know...I wish the 13th would just come.


----------



## nicky84

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Pink, wow! Great beta numbers! After such a horrible last year, it seems like another door has been opened for you! Yay!!:happydance:
> 
> decemberose, looking for a house was stressful for me as well. I bought one in 2010. But that's the easy part lol. I was so overwhelmed when it was time to make an offer, the appraisal, signing all the paperwork, closing, etc. Gosh. But it's all so worth it.
> 
> peachy, congrats on the excellent beta! That's great for 16 DPO! Such great news from everybody it seems. Let us know how your scan goes.
> 
> Lucy, I had a cold, congestion, sore throat, and sinus infection before I got my BFP last time. I wish I was that sick because I'd be pretty positive that I'm pregnant. I was sick about a week ago: had a fever, runny nose, congestion, etc. So maybe, right?
> 
> AFM today, I'm a bit discouraged. I just woke up irritable and wanted to hurl my hubby's phone against the wall because his alarm kept going off every 10 minutes. My temp dropped, but I discarded it since I was sleep deprived. I keep having diarrhea, then constipation, then diarrhea. I can barely eat still, although I am starving! BFN this morning at 10 DPO (lol - silly me) :dohh:.
> I don't know...I wish the 13th would just come.

Glad I wasn't the only one... I am also 10 DPO today and had my BFN :dohh: I knew it was too early but just could resist!!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

I finally found a few minutes to pop in and see how you're all doing!

*Lucy* - How are you feeling? Sorry to hear that you're unwell. I hope you're on the mend. Any news on the O front? Any movement with your CBFM?

*Lovebot* - I had a look at your chart, but it's pretty hard to analyse with those fluctuating temps. I hope that you see a second line within the next couple of days. I had to laugh about your DH and his phone. I was woken up this morning @ 5am by my DH's mobile alarm. He had set it to supposedly get up and go for a run. Instead he kept snoozing it, and meanwhile I was wide awake and couldn't get back to sleep...while he is snoring! Hoping and praying for you girl!

*Nicky* - sorry that you're also a BFN so far. Don't lose hope. Plenty of people test early and then see the 2nd line slowly appear over the coming days. lol it is hard to resist testing. When you've got those HPT's in the drawer, you really just want to pee on them!!! Sending you BFP vibes.

*Peachy* - great result at 16DPO! Sounds like 23rd January is shaping up to be a big day for us! Hope you are feeling positive. I'm feeling pretty confident this time, but I still have fear in the back of my mind. Someone told me to have "faith over fear" and I am repeating that mantra to myself. How are you feeling so far? I'm feeling pretty much normal. Boobs are a bit sore and bigger. I feel very bloated. Haven't felt very squeamish/sick as yet. I didn't really have this with my other pregnancies, so I'm not expecting to suddenly develop morning sickness and its not usual for me. Feeling a little tired...but I think it's due to late nights than anything else. Really just hanging for 23rd of Jan!

*baby_love* - great to hear from you! Am excited that you are going to start trying and you're coming up to O! It feels so much better to be trying than doing nothing. I hope it happens quickly for you. Sending you babydust!

*decemberose* - Hope the house hunting is going well! We built a new house in 2010 and I don't want to move anywhere for a long long time!! Anything involving houses and moving is stressful! Hope you find the dream home soon!

*Annie* - just checked to see how you're going, and I think you're due to test today/tomorrow. Thinking of you and praying for you. Hope this is it.

*kmp* - how are you going? Have you had your hsg done as yet...did your levels end up going below 5? Hope you are doing OK and making progress towards your next milestone...whether that be the HSG, or waiting to O.

*Buzz1* - how are you? Have your hcg levels returned to zero yet? Where are things out? I hope you didn't need any further meth shots and you are getting back on track.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone. I feel like I have. I tried to go back through a few pages.

Thinking of you all in this group. Hope you are all feeling positive and strong.

xox


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies sorry i haven't commented as much but i have been lurking 

pink am happy that you have more confidense in this preg i just know that it will all work out for you and you will have that baby at the end thanks for the well wishes i too hope that i get rid of this soon too going to the beach sounds so nice right about now it is so cold here that i just wish it was summer already lol but then i complain of how hot it is lucky you that you dont ms 

peachy how are you holding up? hope that everything is going well for you and that you are as confident with this preg as pink am sure that the two of you are going to be fine

lovebot have you tested anymore? i know what you mean the sticks make is do it lol i have the same problem but i hope that you get that bfp soon too 

decemberose hope that you find your home soon i hate moving and all the packing that goes with it gl to you. you are going to have to share some pics once you do find your home only if you want too 

annie how are you doing hope that all is well with you 

nicky hope that you get that bfp soon too fx for you i think that we are guilty of testign way to early it's both a blessing if you get that bfp early and a curse if that second line doesnt show up 

baby love yay for trying again we can't get to the finish line if we don't try gl to you and hope that bfp comes soon 

afm at the moment am still a little under the weather not as bad as before but hope that this congestion goes away soon and that i feel better the cbfm is now on high but still no positive opk they turn positive after they are dry and i know that you can't count those lol wish we could man no one tells us how hard ttc is am feeling a little crampy but i hope that it is just ovulation pain been using the pre seed since we got that high on the monitor i thought that DH wouldn't like it but he does lol fx that this will be our month 

i know i forget a couple of girls and am sorry sick brain is not up to par today hope that you are all doing great please keep us up dated it's nice to hear from you all happy thurs to all


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Lovebot & Nicky* - how is the testing going? Keeping you in my thoughts today, and hoping for good news from you both.

*Lucy* - I'm excited to read that your CBFM has moved to 'high'! That's great! How are those OPK's going?

We are off to the beach for a week. I'm hoping that I can still tap into the internet while I'm there. If I do happen to disappear for the week, you'll know why.

Nothing else to report from me. Just hoping that I get through this coming week, and then I have my ultrasound to look forward to.

Take care everyone.

xox


----------



## peachy905

Hi ladies,

Hope I dont sound self-centred by just talking about me right now... just arrived home from my doctor appointment and she did a pap smear. Told me that my cervix seems eroded and that she would note this on the referral to the OB. When I tried to pry what that meant she told me that I should not get concerned about it... but just if there is anything out of the ordinary the OB should know. I am soooooo worried : (


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi Peachy

{{Hugs}} - of course you're not self centred!!! That's what we're here for!

I just did a google search (as I'm sure you have!) and found this article:

https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/difficulties-getting-pregnant/what-is-eroded-cervix-/1464.html

It sounds like it is perfectly fine, and not harmful to your pregnancy at all. However it does sound like you may be prone to some light bleeding through the pregnancy, if you are diagnosed with an eroded cervix?

Your OB will be able to examine the situation. I'm sure it will all be OK...but I understand why you are worried. It's just something that you really didn't need, as you are already worried enough after the ectopic.

{{Hugs}} Hope you've done some Google research of your own and are feeling better about it.

xox


----------



## peachy905

Thanks so much pink. I did consult google and feel a bit better now. I want this baby so much and would be devastated if anything bad happened.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Lucy529

hi girls sorry that i have not been on all day super busy at work i thought the day would never end 

peachy so sorry that there is now extra stress added but am sure that all is going to work out fine am glad that you are feeling a little better what would we do with out google it can such a helpful tool when dr are not willing to give us the answers we need

pink nothing yet on the opks but am not supposed to o until the 19 so i have a few days to go hope that you have fun at the beach and that you are able to relax for a few days wish i was headed to the beach lol 

afm still waiting to o so nothing much going on i think that being busy at work has been a good thing as i was not thinking about temps or anything for more than half of the day so i guess that is a good thing but now am off to bed have a busy day tom as well night ladies


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Please could I join the group? I've had 2 ectopics, 1 in July '10 where I lost my tube and baby, and in Aug '11 where I had to have the MTX shot :( Would love to have a buddy or buddies I can chat to about this. DH and I have decided this is our year :)

Thanks!
Carmen. x


----------



## Lucy529

carmen so sorry for your losses af course you are welcome to join us, we are all hoping that this year is our year as you might have read we already have 2 bfp and waiting on news on 2 more of the ladies. if you dont mind me asking what cd are you on? are you doing anything like temps or cbfm? again welcome and so sorry for your loss


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

I managed to get wireless internet at the beach! Hooray!

*Mrs Moose* - Welcome, and so sorry for your two losses. I'm sorry that you had to endure 2 ectopic pregnancies. Getting through 1 has been hard enough..I can't imagine having history repeat itself again. I hope 2012 is your year...I am counting on it myself!

*Me* - I've had some spotting this morning. :( Of course I am thinking the worst. Will have to see what happens over the course of today, but I'm pretty worried. 6 weeks today. I always knew there was a danger of miscarriage going straight from the ectopic to pregnancy, and it was a risk that I 100% decided to take. I pray that everything will be OK...but I can't shake the feeling that it's not. Nothing I can do except wait and hope. 

Thanks for your prayers. Will keep you updated.

xox


----------



## peachy905

Carmen, welcome to the group. Sorry to hear about your loss. I am very recently pregnant after losing my right tube and have found this group wonderfully supportive and a fun place to hang out with to share thoughts on other things as well.

Lucy, how are you feeling my dear? Is the cold finally gone yet? Keeping busy is a good things while waiting to O. Any positive signs from the monitor yet? Hope you and dh are enjoying your time together *wink*. We all hope that a swimmer makers it to the prize but might as well enjoy things in the meantime right?!!

Pink, you must be officially on vacation right now? I think we just had our coldest day every today and I was thinking of you and the beach. What part of Australia are you from? Is there a best time to visit? All the Canadians seem to go during our winter here (around this time) but not sure if that is the best time to see Australia or we just desperately need to escape the winter lol. Hope you are still feeling good!

Lovebot and Nicky - have either of you done anymore testing? I think you are both around 14 dpo? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM, I did another blood test and my beta came in at over 2000 - yay!! The nurse told me that she is quite pleased with the doubling in numbers and since this is my third blood test told me that she advises that we stop further blood tests until my ultrasound on the 23rd. I feel so much better today. Well, off to make dinner. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Thank you for the warm welcome :) I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and hearing all your lovely stories!

Lucy & Pink Ribbons - I'm also so sad to hear you both went through ectopics [hugs]. It's so devastating and cruel. How are you holding up?

I have PCOS so my cycles are all over the place! Not sure what CD I'm on now but my last period was 18 Nov. I've been referred to a gynae at Frimley Park but am waiting to get an appointment. I need to get a handle on this PCOS because I haven't been managing it very well (my own fault, been a bit lazy and procrastinating....) but I do track my cycles.


----------



## Lucy529

pink hope that everything is going well with you i hope that the spotting has gone away and that you are able to enjoy your time at the beach which am so jealous of you at the moment, please do keep us updated keeping fx for you 

peachy hi hun am doing so much better i went to the pharmacy and the guy gave me some good meds for the congestion and am better thanks for asking. How are you? so happy that those betas are doubling and that all is going well with you def enjoying the time with hubby 

carmen i too have pcos they have me on metformin and since im insulin resistant am on insulin and on high blood pressure meds i have like a whole cutboard of meds the metformin helped me get my bfp back in october and am praying that it will do the trick again as to how am holding up well to be honest there are days that i still think about my baby and how far along i would be all the ladies on this thread have had ectopics and so that makes it so much easier to talk about our emotions as you will see 

afm still high on the monitor but am not supposed to o until the 24 i thought it was the 19 but no couple more days hubby keeps asking me when sometimes i wish i hadn't told him anything now he wants to know everything but i know that he worries about me so i shouldn't complain starting to feel a little pain on my ovary so hope that it means there is something growing there lol well ladies back to work talk to you all in a little while oh and carmen would it be ok if i add you to the front of our thread hugs to you all


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi...quick update as I see that you are still online Lucy....spotting has tapered off. I'm hoping it was just a bit of stuff that had to work its way out and there will be nothing more. I feel like I'm right on the edge between a viable pregnancy and things going pear-shaped. I will keep checking in to let you know how I'm doing.

Will reply more later. Just trying to rest and relax. Faith over Fear. xox


----------



## peachy905

Pink, *hugs*... I hope that the spotting completely stops soon and that you have a healthy 8 months ahead of you. I understand the worry as anyone I think that has had to endure a loss is likely to be extra anxious. Not sure if you remember but I had a pap smear yesterday, and today got some light spotting. Of course, I am worried... eventhough my doctor told me I might spot. In anycase, you are absolutely right in having faith over fear. Enjoy your time on the beach, relax, and I will keep you in my prayers. *hugs*


----------



## Lucy529

well checking on you ladies before i go to bed and am glad that there is good news 

pink hope that it completely stops and that the remainder of the pref is uneventful just remember faith over fear i too will pray for you and that all goes well 

peachy same for you hope that the spotting stops soon and that dr quit going in there we have enough to worry about with out them searching? for something lol hugs to ya 

hugs to ya both good night oh and i don't log off since im the only one that uses this laptop i hate having to reenter my name and password lol and it makes it easier when am at work so that i can come on and check on you all night night ladies


----------



## MrsMoose

I'm also on metformin, although I really don't like it because of the nasty side effects! Mine haven't seemed to calmed down and I've been on it for 2 years :S But, as you say, it has it's role to fulfil :)

Pink - sending you lots of positive vibes and positive thoughts that all is ok. I hope that it stops and that the remainder of your pregnancy is hassle free and beautiful. Let us know how you get on ok?

Yep, please add me to the front of the thread!

Have a lovely Sunday evening girls. xx


----------



## Annie77

Hey guys - sorry for writing and running but the girls are still up and they really need to go to sleep so just quickly updating

Peachy - I had cervical erosion with 2 pregnancies - harmless spotting after sex but worrying all the same. it is just because of the swollen blood vessels in your cervix during early pregnancy - the speculum must have done it whilst getting the pap.

Hope all the rest of you are fine?

AFM - got my AF today, pretty gutted but let's face it, not much I can do. I BD at the right times but it obviously didnt take. Am so used to conceiving straight away, even two months of TCC is doing my head in!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi lovelies!

Thank you all for your positive thoughts, finger crossing and prayers. I didn't see any further spotting for the 2nd half of the day yesterday, and none this morning...so I'm hoping it was just an isolated incident. I feel like I'm on such a rollercoaster right now. I am finding it hard to keep positive, and just keep feeling like the rug is going to be pulled from under me at any second. It's amazing how jaded I've become since the ectopic.

*Annie* - I'm sorry that the witch found you. :( I know it must be hard not to get a BFP straight away. I was also used to conceiving straight away, and in my mind I thought it was going to take a long time on 1 tube. I know that I have been incredibly fortunate, and if I put myself in your shoes, I would be feeling pretty miserable right now. {{Hugs}} Go easy on yourself, give yourself a few days, and then come out firing for this month. 

*Lovebot & Nicky* - I'm assuming no BFP joy your way either? :(

*MrsMoose* - thanks for your good wishes. You will be a great support for Lucy as you seem to have similar stories. I look forward to supporting you through your cycle/s.

*Lucy* - thanks for your concern and for checking up on me. You are an angel. I can't wait for your CBFM to shift up a gear and you post saying you have a +OPK! Praying for you this month. xox

*peachy* - thanks for your prayers...they are working! I remember having a pap smear while pregnant with DD#1 and I got pink spotting afterwards too. It's always scary to see any kind of spotting, so fx that it doesn't last long. Hopefully just a day..or a few trips to the toilet. I live in Brisbane, Queensland, which is on the east coast of Australia, and is definitely a hotspot with the tourists. We have a lot of beaches here, and theme parks to visit...Australia Zoo (Steve Irwin) and heaps of things to do. It is summer holidays here, although they are drawing to a close. School goes back next week. I'd say anytime from Oct-March is a good time to visit. I also saw your post re. bathing suits! Yes, we do have some great shops here! I am always happy to post to Canada if you ever find something you really want!!!

*decemberose* - how are you going...where are things at?

Hi to everyone else. Well, DH has taken the girls for a walk to the beach. It has actually been raining here. I think we're going to take the girls to the movies today. I don't really mind rain, hail or shine...just good to be away from home. 

1 week until our ultrasound, Peachy!!!

Babydust to everyone...

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink so happy that spotting has stopped hope that it keeps away thanks so much for your kind words always makes me smile when i see a post from all of you ladies it's nice to have people concerned with me makes me feel special australia sounds like a wonderful place did i tell you we had a lot of people from there come here a few weeks ago? they are the nicest people and i love the way they talk lol ooh i would love to go to the zoo i took my DH to the denver zoo last year( he had never been to the zoo before so much fun) hope to do it again soon hope that the rest of your holiday is great and that you enjoy that movie with your family hugs to you 

annie so sorry that the witch got to you damn her, but am sure that it will happen sooner than you think we are just going to keep on trying hugs to you too 

mrsmoose i never got the side effects from the metformin thank God knock on wood that i don't, i did have to start one pill a day for 2 weeks and now am taking 2 a day so about 2000 mg a day so am hoping that it really helps me this cycle the things we ladies have to endure to make our dreams come true hope that you get your bfp soon it will so worth it 

afm nothing yet ugh makes me mad that the days are not going by faster wish that they would so that i can o soon lol but only a few more days, had a long day at work today it had been a long time since i had to do so much laundry i think that i folded laundry for about 8 or 9 hours straight lol so am of to bed talk to you all tom i will keep you all in my prayers 

all the other ladies hope that all is going well lovebot nicky and decemberose hope to hear from you ladies soon


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Lucy* - your job sounds really hard and exhausting. It sounds like you do pretty much everything! 8 to 9 hours of folding washing is not my idea of fun. Do you ever get a break? Do you live onsite in the hotel? Hope you get a chance for some downtime. Yes, Australia is a great place to live, and the people are generally nice. Very down to earth! LOL our accent is very different to America! It rained all day today...so summer has kind of disappeared at the moment. We are still enjoying it. We took the girls to see Alvin & The Chipmunks at the movies today. Sending you "O" prayers, and hoping you have a great day when you wake up. xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink hope that you manage to have fun even though it is raining, all the laundry came bc the motel was full from a skii team that were here for a competition most of the past few weeks i have been sitting on the couch on the laptop or watching tv lol. i guess that is the good thing of my job, when there is nothing to do i just get to sit there and answer the phones play on the comp or watch tv and get paid for it, at the moment i have an agreement with the owners i work about 100 to 120 hour by weekly bc there is really no demand to hire someone else so its just the owner his wife and myself. i do live on site so am like the night manager(at least i take over when needed) there can be phone calls at 3 am or in the summer some drunk will lock himself out and i have to give them a key but that doesn't happen often, thank God, although at times it makes me so mad when i get home and have to go back downstairs to get a key lol but also when the owners go on vacation am in charge of the whole thing, i guess when i think about it it's a good exchange i save about $1500 on rent bc i have employee housing all bills included we used to pay cable but then my boss said we didn't have to bc hubby helps around to fix things, all in all its nice we have a one bedroom apt which here it runs up to $1500 or more bc of the actual bedroom, we used to rent a studio apt for 1000 a month but we were not allowed to cook what we wanted bc the lady said it stunk up her house( that pissed me off) sorry so long lol oh and my furry baby is allowed to come to work with me so that is nice when hubby does work and they babysit for me too so like i said all in all it is nice oh and today i woke up to snow


----------



## peachy905

*Lucy*, the living arrangements you have sound like a pretty good deal! When I was renting I hated my landlord - my rent included utilities but whenever a certain month was higher he would complain and sarcastically ask if the increased heating was due to some special project. This in the dead of winter..umm... ok, I need to turn up the heat because I am simply cold. I digress... I hope that you get your positive signal soon. Though since you and your dh are quite the lovebirds I think that regardless of when you get the signal, there will be plenty of swimmers just hanging around waiting right?!!

*Pink*, I am so glad to hear that the spotting stopped. Mine has as well - yay for us! Do you have the book What To Expect When You Are Expecting? I looked at week 6 and it is just so amazing to see what the baby looks like now. Eventhough it is so tiny I am just amazed! Alvin and The Chipmunks sounds fun. It used to be one of my fave cartoons on Sunday morning to watch ( I am an 80s child). The closer we get to the 23rd the more anxious I am feeling. How about you? I guess it will just look like a little peanut or something on the screen but at least we can confirm it is in the right place right?! 

*Annie*, thank you so much for sharing that information about cervical erosion. I guess after the ectopic I tend to think the worse of things. As I walked out of my doctors office thoughts of having cancer and passing it onto my baby were dancing in my head. Sorry to hear that the witch got you this month. I know what you mean by 2 months TTC seeming like forever. Fairy dust to you that you get your BFP next cycle!

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM, I dont have much of an appetite and feel really tired. Dh is being very sweet and cooking dinners for me. Yep, that is right - dinners in the plural because some times I will take one sniff of something and feel like throwing up. Strangely, I am only preferring fruits and vegetables at this point. I wonder if there is any correlation to food cravings and gender lol. 

Night, night ladies. I love hearing about what is going on with everyone so please keep posting!


----------



## decemberose

Hi Ladies! Sorry I havent been on much; but we found a house...Yay! So excited! We wont be able to move in until April as it isn't built yet..We get to go to pick out our upgrades tomorrow..

Pink: I can't wait til Monday to hear about your scan..I'm glad to hear the spotting has stopped. I can imagine the fear; I would be a nervous wreck..

Hope all you ladies are well! Hugs!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy so glad that the spotting stoped it makes me feel so much better for you. as for me your right lol there will be plenty of swimmers waiting for the eggie when it finally makes an appearance lol, and about the housing yeah i have it pretty made since my hubby doesn't speak much english my bosses are bilingual so they can communicate which is great our last landlord was mean too well at least the wife was the guy was really nice he actually comes by the motel bc he owns a skii and bike shop he said that if i ever wanted to learn to skii he would hook me up with the equipment lol

december yay that you found the house you are going to have to share some pics when you get a chance lol 

afm well it is really cold it has snowed all day long but i guess that we need it for the skii mountains lol although i like watching it fall i hate driving in it good thing i walk to work lol well off to bed i'll keep you all in my prayers night night ladies


----------



## peachy905

December, congrats on finding a new place! Buying a newly built must be so exciting! My first house we bought based on plans and when I was at the design centre it was a ton of fun picking out colors, floors, etc. To add some uncolicited advise... : ) The side by side fridges (with freezer beside the fridge) generally do not fit as much as having one on top of the other.

Lucy, when I think of Colorado I imagine it very hollywood winter wonderland glam! Am I totally off base? lol


----------



## decemberose

Thank you Lucy & Peachy!

It was so overwhelming today @ the design studio, too many options...lol
Peachy: we opted to not get the fridge as they want $1700 for the cheapest model...ill get it on my own, lol...

Lucy: ill definately share pics when I get some. 

How are you ladies doing? Hugs!


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies 
peachy where i live they caterto fly fishermen we have skiiers but not as many as before the depression but we did have paparrazzi here we actually got to see some pics of mariah carey and her twins before the guy sells them to a mag which was cool ooh but they prefer to be called photographers lol Now Aspen which is only about 20 miles up the road from us is like one of those small towns you see on a postcard literally it's small and cute my first time there i was like "is this it?" lol they cater to the rich and famous my hubby is trying to get a job at one of hotel restaurants but we are really thinking about him being closer to home as the cayon to get there gets really bad in the winter and it scares the crap out of me 

decerose shopping can be both nice and exhausting so happy that you are having some run choosing some things, i too want to remodel the apt where i am now and i got the landlords permission i just need the money, lol, i want to put in hardwood floors and a new stove, and fridge,dishwasher, and i think that those are the main things that i want at the moment i want to at least the floors before we have a baby as i dont want him or her crawling on the carpet 

afm i ended up going to the drs today as am having an allergic reaction to something and am breaking out in hives, she gave me some good strong meds and ointment to help ease the itch my back is killing me today hope that it goes away soon am thinking that i might look into some other meds if something is not done soon my dr is checking on my shoulders and knees for arthritis and then we will go from them hope they find something soon pink hope that all is good with you and that you are having a good time with the fam hugs to you all ladies


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi girls

I'm here! Still having a nice holiday...BUT the weather has been absolutely dreadful these past 2 days. Heaps and heaps of rain. But hopefully tomorrow will be fine and we can take the girls back to the beach. Today we drove back down to the city to take the girls to the theatre to see a production of "Mary Poppins". It was really great. We all enjoyed it.

*decemberose* - congrats on the house...and a new one too, that is even nicer!! We built our home in 2010, and we love it! It's great that you're getting to make some of the decisions. Building our house took 9 months, and I say that it was like having another baby, as it filled the gap for me: 2004=baby, 2006=baby, 2008=baby, 2010=house, and 2012=baby (fingers crossed!!!). Can't wait to hear more about it!

*Lucy* - your allergic reaction doesn't sound good. I hope you can get it under control quickly. Your hotel in the snow sounds amazing!! It is like a whole other world away from where I am now! I have heard of Aspen, and I figured it was a place for celebrities. I will have to come and visit one day!! lol probably a long time away, but one day!

*peachy* - yes, I do have 'what to expect when you're expecting!'. I bought it with my first pregnancy, and I remember reading it religiously nearly everyday! I loved progressing through the weeks! I did have a quick look the other day, and it is pretty amazing to see the development! I am getting increasingly nervous about the 23rd. By my estimation, I will be 7w1d...give or take 1-2 days. By that stage, I should definitely see a heartbeat. My earliest scan with my other girls was 7w4d with my DD#2 as I'd had a bit of spotting. At that stage I had a transvaginal scan and there was a clear heartbeat. With DD#3 it was 8w exactly and I think it was a normal tummy ultrasound. I'm thinking this one will be transvaginal, but I'm not really sure. I'm just hoping to see a sac in the right spot...my remaining tube totally clear...and a heartbeat. I still feel pretty normal. Sore boobs, hungry, and my skin is pretty bad with breakouts (but that is normal for me too). Just hanging out for confirmation of a healthy pregnancy. How are you doing?

Well, babydust to everyone else. 

It's high time for another BFP or two in here. I hope some more of you ladies see 2 lines again very soon. Thinking of you all.

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink good to hear from you hope that the weather clears up soon and that you can go hang out at the beach i used to love marry poppins when i was a kid lol well hope that all goes well and i would love for you to come here one day i too would like to go to australia too 

afm the allergic reaction had calmed down since yesterday they gave me a steriod shot and some meds that helped and last night i slept like a baby lol but so glad that there was no itching opks getting darker and supposed to o on tuesday hope that it happens am not feeling it so much at the moment hope the feeling changes


----------



## peachy905

Good evening ladies!

*Lucy*, glad to hear that the meds for the allergies are kicking in. Tuesday is still a few days away and I am sure your mood for BDing will be better once the allergic reaction is well under control. Is the allergy to a food or is it topical? My dh is allergic to crab shell but not the crab alone. When he first told me that one of the deals about being married was that for the rest of my life I would have to de-shell crabs for him I though he was pulling a quick one... but his doctor confirmed that it is indeed true. Lol.

*Pink,* awww rainy weather sucks. Sounds like your family is still having a lot of fun on the vacation. Are you there through the weekend? Do your girls know how to swim? I was thinking of putting my son in swimming lessons this summer. He will be 4 years old. I do not plan on going in with him so hopefully that have lessons where only the kid goes in. Are you getting anxious for Monday at all? I try not to think about it but will be relieved when I (hopefully) get the confirmation that baby is in the right place.

*December*, good call on getting the appliance separately. I think the builders mark them up huge when you get it direct. How are you feeling otherwise? I hope a bit more relaxed now that you have the purchase made!

How is everyone else? Is anyone in the 2 ww?

AFM, I just had curry chicken for dinner and now feel like I have heart burn or something. It is so strange but very recently I started developing an aversion to meat. mainly craving salads or desert... and not much in between.


----------



## Lucy529

peachy lol on the de shelling the things we do for our hubbys lol as to what is causing the allergic reaction we ( and by that i mean the dr) have no clue as neither do i they think that maybe am allegic to the sun as i had been told that when i was a kid but they dont know what triggered it this time it has not been sunny here i just hope that it goes away soon and that i get back to normal i was not in the mood to do anything last night i just wanted to sleep but i think that it was all the meds in me. 

today i went and had my nails done so i hope that it is a start to a mood change lol when are you having your scan? not in the mood to work today but i guess i need to make up my hours from yesterday hubby and i are planning a trip to vegas hope that it can happpen soon i need some down time


----------



## peachy905

*Lucy*, I am having my scan Jan. 23rd. I am quite nervous and so afraid of having another ectopic : ( I have this stretch right now on my left side and I am all paranoid... no pain, no spotting... I hope it is just my uterus expanding. A Vegas trip now would be so nice! Been there twice and had a wonderful time. I really envy American and how awesome your flight rates are. It is so much more expensive travelling from Canada. How is everything else going? Did you get the positive on the monitor yet?


----------



## Lucy529

peachy am sure that it is just your uterus stretching but i totally understand how you must feel try( and i know how hard it is ) but try to relax and just enjoy that today you are pregnant 

afm cbfm still on high am supposed to o on tuesday and i swear it seems like it's going to take forever well about vegas i can drive there since am only 8 hours away or i can drive 2 hours and take a flight but i really need some time to get some money together to go i found out last year when hubby took me to a casino that i like to gamble lol but i need to think about where i want to go for vacation bc my sister wants me to go see her as well although i could possibly take the time off vegas would be for a weekend mini breather before the high season in the summer here

well i hope that you are all well


----------



## decemberose

Vegas it fun to visit; but as us residents we tend to stay away from the strip. I'll gamble once in a blue moon, but get sad if I lose $5; lol...

Peachy: can't wait to hear about your scan on Monday, prayers and hugs!

Other than the house, been ok. Just bieen so busy, so that has helped. But, once this house thing is underway we can start actively trying... :)

Hugs to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*waves*

Hi everyone!

We just got back from our little beach holiday. School starts back on Tuesday, so it is well and truly back to reality for me!

At the moment, I'm counting down the hours until my scan on Monday. About 45 hours to go! I'm feeling terrified about the moment when he starts scanning. Just hope to see everything in the right spot. Peachy, I've also felt twinges and pain on my right side (non-ectopic side) from time-to-time...but I have faith that this one is OK, as I haven't had any spotting or bleeding (a couple of little spots, but nothing like the ectopic), and my hcg rose as it should have....so I'm feeling as confident as I can that everything will be fine. I've also had a bit of heartburn...another good sign Peachy!

*Lucy* - Fingers crossed that O is on track for Tuesday. It's been a long wait! Vegas sounds great! I would like to visit someday. Our Australian dollar has been performing very well against the $US, so a lot of Aussies are making the trek to America right now. I would love to, but my girls are still little...and then I'm going to add another one...I think I'm crazy?!

*decemberose* - when will the house be ready to move into? Looking forward to you starting to TTC. It's a good distraction with the house...it will probably happen without you really thinking about it, as you've got so much on your plate. And getting a new house is exciting!

Well, I will be back to continue my countdown. 

Any further news from *lovebot* - or anyone else?

(Edited: just checked Lovebot's chart. AF arrived, and she's almost through it from what I can see. Onwards and upwards for this cycle Lovebot! x)

xox


----------



## peachy905

Evening ladies!

December, lol at hurting when you use $5. I am the same way. I once blew $20 at a slot machine and called it quits as it felt too much. Glad to hear you are busy as I think it takes some of the stress away from TTC.

Pink, so glad to hear that the twinges and little cramps are nothing to worry about. I have moments where I imagine that a little egg is getting stuck in the tube and that I am on my way to a rupture. I am counting down the hours as well and will definitely post results as soon as I get them. I hope all will be well. 

Lucy, yay for being on track to O. Hope you and dh are doing lots of BDing. Were you the one that mentioned dh was not fond of preseed? My dh was way better about it if I did all the insertion and stuff while he was not in the room... I guess first time he saw me with the syringe kind of put him off lol. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM, morning sickness has kicked in and now in addition to feeling tired I cannot eat. Meat in general kind of grosses me out : (


----------



## Lucy529

peachy good sign that you have ms although i personally hate it but am willing to take it and anything that comes my way for a healthy baby no my hubby doesn't mind the preseed at all sorry tmi ahead but he actually helps with it lol bc am nervous to do it on my own he's very well at it 

decemberose when am prepared to make that trip to vegas you can let me know where to go and what to see i have never been there so the strip sounds like fun and am a big gambler lol but i do know when to walk away and DH keeps me in check too so i won't spend to much i just want a weekend away to get my energies back hope that you are enjoying the though of a new home 

pink hope that getting away for a while was good and i hope that you won't keep us waiting to long for the results of that u/s but am sure that all is fine fx i will pray for you and peachy that all goes well 

afm i have not been feeling all that great my knees hurt allong with my back but i can't get any more percocets until the end of the month am on ambien to help me sleep but they won't up the dose, i swear that dr is making me mad. i keep telling them that am only getting about 5 hours maybe 6 a night and sometimes they are not consecutive so i end up super tired by the end of the day and still not getting sleepy but i will call and bitch at them if i don't get results soon. am not even in the mood to bd and i know that i have to be bc it's the time although i really am not feeling that this is going to be our month 
i don't know what happened i was really excited about ttc but now am feeling like it is not going to happen so it makes me sad it makes me even sadder to feel this way but it has been on my mind for a few days hope that this feeling changes soon 

hugs to lovebot hope that you are doing ok and come join us again


----------



## Pink Ribbons

16 hours to go!!

Just quickly stopping by, but will be back later on!

*peachy* - I love our matching tickers!!! I thought there was a week's difference between us, but maybe I've forgotten...lol, or maybe my date is out! I think I O'd around 18th December, which according to the due date calculators, gives me a due date of 9th of September. I'd better go and recheck! I guess tomorrow will tell the story! I'm also feeling VERY queasy today. From memory, I was the same with the girls...however I never vomited. More just nausea and needing to eat regularly or I get very shaky.

*Lucy* - {{hugs}} it IS going to happen for you. I have every confidence. It was extremely unfortunate that you had an ectopic (as it was for all of us)...but it proves that you CAN get pregnant, and you WILL...you just have to keep the faith. I am really hanging out for you to get great signs of ovulation. I'm here with you until the end. Sorry to hear that your knees and back are giving you trouble. Have you always had trouble with them? Big hugs from here. I can sense that you are struggling a bit at the moment....hang in there. 

Will pop back later. You gals are most likely all asleep at the moment!!!

xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

9 hours to go....going to sleep now, and then I'll be up and getting ready in the morning. Will post here as soon as I get back from the scan. xox


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been scarce - DH is in Colorado for work for 2 weeks and my very kind friends and family have been looking after me and inviting me over for dinner every night - woohoo, no cooking for me hahah! ;)

Lucy - how are you honey? I see you're going through a bit of a rough patch at the moment *big hugs*. As Pink said, it IS going to happen for you. You need to keep that positive spirit going. I know how you feel. There's that scared part of you which thinks 'what if it happens again' because you feel you're almost pre-destined to have a problem with every pregnancy and that your body's betraying you. I know this may sound all airyfairy, but have you maybe tried speaking to someone, like a counsellor? I know the Ectopic Pregnancy trust in the UK has counsellors you can speak to, maybe there's a similar organisation in the US? I know it feels so scary, and that you think that you've got all the bad luck in the world, but I PROMISE you, you ARE going to be a mom. You WILL fall pregnant and it will be the scariest, most nerve-wracking time of your life...but it will also be the most magical, most loving, most awe-inducing miracle...and that's what you need to hang onto. It's what's keeping me going.

Pink - sorry to hear you've got ms :( but I've heard that having MS is a good sign (although that may be an old wives' tale and dreamt up by some male who has no clue hahah!)....I've heard ginger helps with the nausea. Maybe some ginger tea or ginger biscuits may help?

Peachy - YAY!!! so happy to hear of your BFP :D that's some really good news there. You made me laugh about the pre-seed, my hubby thought it was a bit weird at first, but now we've kind of incorporated it into 'the deed' (sorry for TMI haha!) and he's absolutely fine with it. I've basically said to him if he ever wants a quickie then he'd best be prepared to use the preseed as mama needs a little more time to rev her engine before he gets in and drives ;)

AFM - well I'm very pleased, as AF has arrived. Very weird to say, I know, but my last AF was 18 Nov so anytime I see her I'm pleased, as I know it's another opportunity to try! I was actually quite surprised this month, I started taking Agnus Castus again after a long period of not really taking my supplements, and within a week of taking it AF showed up! AND....no cramps or sore boobies or anything!! High five on the zero PMS :) I've started taking a whole bunch of supplements which are apparently great for us PCOS girls (Lucy, happy to let you know more if you're interested?) and I must say I'm feeling really good. Like my body's getting back in sync. It's a good feeling and I'm going to try and stay positive about it :) Now all I need is for DH to come home next Sunday and I'm going to literally pounce him at the front door....poor guy had better be prepared!!

Have a lovely day all of you ladies (and those that I've left out - sorry!). 

Big hugs!
Carmen. xx


----------



## Lucy529

*pink *hope that all is going well with you am waiting for you to tell us what happened with the appt. my back had always hurt or well since i hurt it way back when lol but the knees is something new i got some x rays to see whether i have arthitis but i wont get the results until friday ugh and then we will see what happens thanks for you kind words 

*carmen* thanks so much on the kind words and i would love to know what you are using am using fertilaid it supposed to help balance you as well but well see am running out but am not sure whether am going to purchase it again i might look into something more budget friendly totally get you on getting af it means that our bodies are doing what they are supposed to do i was shocked that i got it on the 27 although i wanted a bfp too but thats ok it gave me body an extra month to recuperate i was told to go to a couselor and i have the referrel but that was to talk about the loss of my baby the feeling that am having are more of, if it didnt happen fast the last time its going to be years before it happens again kind of thing, i guess i want it so bad am afraid its going to take a long time and thats what i dont want iykwim

*peachy *hugs girly hope that you are not suffering to much with the ms but its a god sign 

afm still feeling a little down but it was so nice to hear from you all am irritable today poor DH cant do anything right for me at least in my mind i keep snapping at him but he's been a trooper tom i get to go shop for some supplies for the motel so it means i get a day or half a day off to shop for me too and to have lunch so that it going to be a welcome get away. i seriously think that the lack of sleep and the pain is having a lot to do with my mood and it doesn't help when i have to deal with some over obnoxious guests but what can you do hope that this mood passes soon do any of you get mood swings like this when you are going to o ? hugs to you all


*HAPPY 7 WEEKS PEACHY AND PINK YAY !!!*


----------



## peachy905

Pink, I am sure my ticker is off because I have a 32-24 day cycle and as per the opk I ovulated on Dec. 24th. With my ticker I chose the LMP which was Dec. 4th so I am sure I would be a week behind you. Good luck with the scan and am eager to hear your good news! *hugs*

Carmen, lol at dh and getting into the use of pre-seed but hey it is some good stuff! Yay for getting dinner invites. It sucks to have to cook a meal for one and having some company is always nice I think.

Lucy, hope the day off doing some shopping will chear you up. I can relate to being afraid of it taking a long time. This time it took me six months and I know compared to some others it is not a very very long time but I think when you want something so bad anything longer than a month seems like ages. *hugs* Keep your spirits up - we are all hear for you!

AFM, I met up with my bestfriend today for lunch and felt so nauseated I could not eat much. I wanted so much to share my news... but so afraid of making that dreaded call with an explanation if something were to go wrong. I hope that first trimester flies by quickly!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

I'm back, and all is good!

My OB asked for the date of my last menstrual period, and I said, 'there was none since the ectopic'...and he looked at me with raised eyebrows, but didn't skip a beat. I told him not to ask too many questions, and he said he wouldn't!!

He popped me up on the bed for a quick scan. Found sac in the uterus. Tick. Found heartbeat. Tick. Measuring 6w5d, but he said he could be out by a few days as he only did a tummy scan (so avoided the transvaginal yay!). I'm going back in 3 weeks for a repeat scan in his rooms, as he thought the wait for the 12 week scan (early March) might be a bit too long for me. So sweet of him. 

So, in a nutshell, I am on track!!!

Thank you ladies for all of your support. I hope I can return the favour with pregnancy congratulations soon. 

*Peachy* - thinking of you in the lead up to your scan!!!! xox

xox


----------



## peachy905

Pink!!! So glad to hear the great news. I am absolutely thrilled for you. Been waiting for your update with fingers crossed and said a big prayer last night that all will be well. Big hugs to you!
I hope your good luck rubs off : )


----------



## Lucy529

*YAY!!!! PINK * am so happy for you and that is such great news, good that your dr was nice to you and that you didnt have to explain yourself like a naughty school girl lol ok count down to next u/s, one down and one to go peachy your next hope that all goes well for you too please let us know asap i was on pins and needles waiting lol


----------



## baby_love

Yay Pink!! That is fantastic!! 

Sorry I havent been able to get on for a while but my update is that I am 8 DPO. I took a test yesterday morning (really early I know but couldnt resist), it was a FRER and I took it out of the case. It has the faintest faintest pink line. Had to hold at the window to see. Now its dry you can see it more clearly but still faint. Not sure if its an evap cos it definately has colour. On saturday I had a stitch/pressure feeling in my right side all day, just below my ribs. Not sure if this means anything but you never know.

I think I'll hold out for a few more days to test again, maybe!!

Hope everyone is doing well and wishing you all BFP's soon.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Quick one as I head to bed (stayed up late to watch Australian Open tennis):

*peachy* - thinking of you, and hoping for great news when I wake up in the morning!

*baby_love* - Wow, that sounds really positive! Fingers crossed that you are our 3rd BFP! Keep us updated for sure! Any photo for us to stalk?? Exciting stuff!

Night night from here!

xox


----------



## baby_love

I will try and post a photo tonight!


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies!

Just got back from my scan and all is good! baby is in the right place, and they were able to detect a heartbeat : ) I am scheduled to go back in three weeks as they said around 9 weeks the placenta develops and want to just ensure that everything is progressing well. My babys heartbeat was a bit on the slower side of the normal spectrum (I think she said 110) so hopefully this is just because it is still little. I have a new estimated due date of sept 16th.

Many thanks to everyone for your good wishes and support. It makes a world of a difference to me as beside dh you are the only people who know about this new little miracle. *Big hugs*


babylove - I hope that in a few days you get a darker line but a faint line at 8dpo is sounding very good. baby dust to you!


----------



## baby_love

Congrats Peachy!! I am so happy for you.... I am starting to doubt my tests, the control line is a bit blurry so maybe the dye has run or something. I will test again in a few days.


----------



## peachy905

baby_love said:


> Congrats Peachy!! I am so happy for you.... I am starting to doubt my tests, the control line is a bit blurry so maybe the dye has run or something. I will test again in a few days.

Will keep my fingers crossed for you. 8 dpo is really early so hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Congratulations Peachy on your scan!* 

That is absolutely wonderful news! I have had you in my thoughts constantly, and I'm so glad that everything is on track! I know that heartbeats often take a few days to 'get going'...and your little one probably only just got a heartbeat these past few days...so it sounds to me like everything is perfect! That's great that you are getting rescanned in 3 weeks as well! We both have new little milestones to look forward to! You and your DH must be thrilled. It's amazing how you can go from one extreme with the ectopic, to the other with a new pregnancy. I have kind of been in a bit of a daze since yesterday!

*baby_love* - hang in there! What kind of test did you use? In my opinion, First Response is the most reliable option (although on the expensive side). I haven't see any issues with evaporation lines with FR. Keep us posted on where things are at!

*Lucy* - how are you? Any closer to O do you think? How are you feeling...any better? I know the past week has been tough on you...hang in there. :hugs:

My eldest daughter returned to school today...it is absolutely pouring with rain, and it's not expected to stop all week.

xox


----------



## wanabmommmy

Hey ladies!! I've been reading along and I just wanted to say congrats to those who got BFP's and if u haven't haven't, hang in there!! I am now 6 weeks pregnant after my ectopic in may! I have an ultrasound on feb 2 to hear the heart beat. It can happen ladies you just have to be patient don't stress and just believe!


----------



## decemberose

CONGRATULATIONS PINK & PEACHY!

That is awesome news for the both of you..This makes me so happy! Gives everyone else hope...What wonderful news to read tonight..


----------



## Lucy529

*YAY PEACHY !!!!!* you see i knew it soo now we have two preggers to look out for and the possibilities of many more 

baby love those lines sound promising but i need pics sorry the addict in me fx that they get darker that would make the pregger actually 4 if wannabmommy joins us as well 

wannabmommy thanks for the words of encouragement we all need them every now and then and congrats on your new pregnancy hope that all is well with you

decemberose how you doin? hope that all is well with you hugs 

afm i did get away but still some lingering feelings there poor hubby cant say anything bc he gets chuwed out lol, but am so irritable and have no idea what is going on the stupid cbfm, went back to low today one day left til o and now i am thinking that am not even going to o this month hubby says we can try again but that is not what i want i want it now but i have to learn some patience there is nothing more than i can do i guess hugs all around am going by temps for o if not am out i guess


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*wanabmommy* - thank you for your post and your kind words, and congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope that you are doing well and not feeling too anxious. Please feel free to stick around in here, and we can support you in the lead up to your scan.

*decemberose* - thanks for your congrats! I hope that you are joining us soon in the BFP stakes! Where are things at for you?

*Lucy* - huge hugs. The CBFM going back to low sounds very odd. I would keep the temping going. Have you got a chart we can stalk? How are your OPK's going? Praying for you big time. You are so supportive of everyone...I really hope it is your turn soon. 

Well I am still in denial about my pregnancy...lol, now I just want to get to the next scan and make sure the heart is still beating! For some reason I feel less queasy today, so my mind starts working overtime.

xox


----------



## Annie77

Peachy and Pink - I am so happy for you both. The early scans are so important for all 'ectopic-ers' cos we all just need to know that our beans have reached the destination this time  Hopefully you can both start to feel a little more relaxed and enjoy your pregnancies.

AFM - getting siked up for ovulation over next few days so poor hubby will be getting lots of exercise, whether he wants it or not (which lets face it, he will cos he's male). He is currently obsessed by booking a holiday abroad but I can't get excited as I just keep thinking how pregnant I could be etc. Im obsessed I tell ye!


----------



## peachy905

Good evening ladies!

Annie - many thanks for your good wishes. I feel a bit more relaxed... but proably will not be really enjoying my pregnancy until I pass the first trimester. I guess one step at a time : ) A trip abroad sounds fantastic! Who knows, depending on the timing it could be your babymoon!

Wanabmommy - I am six weeks as well! When is your expected due date? Congratulations to you.

Decemberose - thanks for the good wishes! I am so thrilled and just hope that everything stays on track for a happy and healthy 9 months. How are you doing?

Lucy, sorry to hear that the CBFM went negative. Do you use this in place of opks or are you temping, CBFM, and using opks? I suppose if two of the three are synched I would go with that? Its okay to be irratable, happens to the best of us. Just try and take things a day at a time and feel free to come here to vent anytime! I think my dh got spared a lot of whining since I come on hear to complain to sympathetic TTCers. *big hugs*

babylove , any further update? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies thanks for all your kind words i swear DH is lucky to be alive i have no idea what is going on the cbfm went to low i think that i missed the surge with the opks or didn't have one am tempting as well and had a huge temp spike today so who knows wherther i o or not i guess we are going to have to wait and see i do the tcoyf (taking charge of your fertility) so i dont know how to share the chart but when i add a +opk yest it says i o today when i take it off it doesnt show o 

this is so frustrating i have been thinking that maybe once am done with the opk am not going to order anymore and just go by the temps it is so stressing having to hold my pee in for 4 hours i can't do that when i do finally go i feel like my bladder is going to bust and am afraid to get an infection tbh i think i liked it better when i thought that i couldn't get pregnant and then be surprised but who knows 

i think am going a little crazy lol i hope the 2ww goes by super fast then its an other month til o again ugh so in a month an a half i will o again talk about long cycles

edit- just added my chart can you ladies take a look at tell me what you all think am really starting to panic now thanks


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone

*Lucy* - thanks for adding your chart! I'm going to help you analyse it and see what we can come up with!

Firstly, I saw your comment about holding your pee for 4 hours? When I was using OPK's, I never held my pee at all?! Mine would have been heavily watered down, as I drink quite a bit of water...but still showed a progressive move from negative to positive? 

Just looked at your chart, and I think the next couple of days will be critical in seeing whether you have O'd. Right now, I don't think we can say a definite 'yes' or 'no'. If your temp spikes up tomorrow, or over the next couple of days...and then stays up....then I would say you've ovulated. However, if it continues like it has been, then I would say 'not yet'. Today's temp does look promising...so hopefully it keeps rising.

lol - I love all the pretty lovehearts on your chart! No chance that you're going to miss O if it happens!! I once read some information that doing it only every 2nd day is sometimes something to try, as it allows the sperm time to build up. Don't quote me...but something to keep in mind perhaps...although by the sounds of you two, it would be kind of difficult to abstain!

I don't understand why the fertility monitor would have gone back to low...that seems odd. 

Hang in there. I know these long cycles must be hard to deal with, when you only get a short window to O....and now you're not even sure whether you have. I wish things were easier for you. As if the ectopic wasn't hard enough, and having 1 tube. :( Hang tight.

*Annie* - thanks for checking in and for your good wishes. Glad to hear that O is on the horizon and you're gearing up for it! 

Well, I'm pretty tired here, so think I'll get ready for bed.

Shall be back tomorrow. xox


----------



## baby_love

Hi Girls, well since my FAINT pink line i have been getting BFN's!! But I am only 10DPO so all is not lost.

The last couple of days I have had a lot of watery, milky CM. Dunno if this means anything but Im pretty sure it usually dries up around this time, sorry TMI!!

Hope all is well and I will keep you updated over the next couple of days!!


----------



## Lucy529

pink thanks for helping analyze my chart it is so difficult when i look it it makes me mad to think that i geared up and then nothing happens my temp dropped a little today but am having some slight cramping on my ovary so i wonder if am going to o super late. i was a little embarrased about all the hearts to and yeah i told DH if we could try every other day but he gave me a funny look so i doubt that it would work 

last night i took the opks before bed they were the darkest that they have been the whole time and then this morning barely any second line so i think that they were positive we'll see what happens in the next few days 

ladies sorry to make this post a "me" post but am really freaking out that something is not going right might have to go back to not poas and just temps and see what happens then is having slight cramps normal? thanks again


----------



## Annie77

Have pulled muscles in lower back and having some pain down legs so guessing I will not be making a baby over next few days :-(
Am doped up on codeine, diazepam and strapped to a tens machine so am not looking or feeling very sexy.


----------



## Lucy529

oh annie i hope that you get to feeling better hugs hun

i have a chipped bone in my back and the pain can be intense at times it gets to a point that it gets me in tears i take percocets but i can only take 2 a day but after months on them that is not enough and my dr won't up my dose so hun i feel for you


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*Annie* - you poor thing. :( I'm sorry to hear that. Is there a chance that you'll be able to improve enough in the next couple of days to at least give BD'ing a try? I can't imagine how frustrating it will be if you know you're O'ing and can't do anything about it? :( 

*baby_love* - watery milky CM is a *GREAT* sign. I've had it with all of my pregnancies and is always a telltale sign for me! Keeping fingers crossed for you.

*Lucy* - really hoping that your temp shoots up tomorrow. lol, I didn't think you guys would be an 'every other day' kind of couple! I don't get cramping around O, so I'm no use there. Perhaps you will O later this month? I'm sorry that your body is not being very predictable at the moment. You are doing everything you can. Hang in there. 

It's Australia Day here!!

xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink thanks i think am just going to keep tempting and see what happens 
i know at the moment i hate my body but i know that sooner or later it will happen even if i get into the rut of thinking it is not. i am beginning to feel the whole nausea and symptoms that i have had when am getting ready to o so hope that it does happen and if not i hope that i get af in two weeks and we can begin again.

oh about the cbfm i asked my boss if she ever didn't get the peak and she told me that when she got preg this last time with her baby girl she never got the peak so the pregnancy was a total shock lol, so there is always hope God has a plan 

today i had a small breakdown and being moody as heck does not help me much, i tell you DH is lucky to be alive i don't want him near me but then when he's away i miss him, if he cooks for me it makes me mad but when he doesn't ask if i want something i get mad he can't win with me at the moment but he's hanging in there i hope it passes soon bc i even hate myself with how am acting or feeling 

how are you doing? hope that all the other ladies are doing good any more testers? or BFP's to report? hugs all around 

HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY to you pink is that like Independence Day for the US?


----------



## baby_love

Morning ladies.....

Well I done 2 tests this morning, one FRER which was negative, BUT i done an Asda own brand 10ml and got a faint line!! Didnt have to hold it to the light or anything!! Just hope its not an evap.

You are all the first to know, gonna hold off telling OH until after AF is due. Dont want to get his hopes up for no reason. I am all giddy at the minute!!

Hope we get more BFP's soon, this thread has been a great support. xx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

YAY baby_love!!!

This sounds very promising!!! It sounds like we have our 3rd BFP! Congratulations!!!

A line is a line!

What a great way to end my day!


----------



## baby_love

Thanks Pink!! I keep lookig at it to make sure its Pink but it really is!!


----------



## peachy905

Babylove - congratulations!! Yay this thread is turning out to be a lucky one : ) I had a really good felling you would be the bfp!

Annie - awwww I am sorry that you are going through this. Take care of yourself hun. *hugs*

Lucy - I know it is hard to do but try not to stress out over the charting and stuff. Maybe light a nice candle, and just give yourself this time for some R&R. 

Pink - Happy Australia Day! Hope you are feeling good. Have you found any changes to your waistline yet? I am not sure if it is because this is my second but I am having trouble zipping up pants already...

AFM, the morning sickness is getting so bad. I hate the taste of ginger and really am just cranky at the moment. *sigh*


----------



## baby_love

Thanks Peachy!! I just hope everything is ok this time. 

Just take the morning sickness as a good sign!! Hope you are keeping well other than that.

xx


----------



## Lucy529

baby love Congrats !!! are you going to test again tom? you know am going to need some pics now lol am an addict what can i say 

peach thanks for the advice am trying not to stress out about it

pink hope that you are doing good today 

annie hope that your back is feeling a little better mine is killing me today ugh but i think it is due to all the laundry that am doing at the moment can't wait til the end of the weekend lol

afm i am having some weird symptoms today at noon i began to have some light brown discharge and some pain around where my ovary is? i dont know whether am running a low fever or am just hot but am sitting here sweating and it is snowing and cold out ugh i hate being in limbo not knowing what is going on hubby thinks that am going to get af so we are going to have to wait and see what happens. i have an appt. tom with my reg dr to get a diabetes check up so i might ask her what she thinks hugs to you ladies hope i get some answers soon


----------



## Lucy529

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/utf-8BSU1HMDA0NTAtMjAxMjAxMjYtMjIxMS5qcGc.jpg

guys does this look positive to you all i just did it when i got home this evening i had a very neg this morning and then this what do you all think dont you all worry am pretty sure i covered my bases already lol but am bd tonight now that i love my hubby again lol

oh would i put it as todays positive or would i do it as tom when i take my temp?


----------



## baby_love

Thanks Lucy!! I tested again this morning and its slightly darker!! Still nowhere near as dark as the control line yet though. I will try take a photo tonight for you!!


----------



## Annie77

Pink - Happy Australia Day for yesterday - 7 years ago today I was flying out to australia and I wish I could just pop over again to brisbane now to see my big bruv (and down a couple of VB's)

Peachy - My jeans get too tight at 4 weeks!

Babylove - congrats!

Lucy - Am clueless about OPKs - sorry x

AFM - Back is still very painful but against hubby's advice I didn;t take last nights diazepam or codeine and did some BD instead. Every other movement was agony but at least I feel like I have tried this month. GP has told me that co-codamol will be okay until I get BFP but going to try and stay off drugs and just use heat and tens machine for now.

I shoudn;t moan though - I broke my spine horseriding when I was 19 and despite months in hsopital and plaster jacket I was VERY lucky to not be paralysed and then go on to have two beautiful children.

:hugs: to everyone in need of one!


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi girls

Sorry I've been scarce, been a bit manic here. How is everyone?

Lucy - that looks like a definite positive OPK hun!!! Get to BD ;-) As for your symptoms that sounds like me before AF arrives, but it could also signal ovulation? how did the checkup go for diabetes? Btw, will private message you about the supplements I'm taking :)

Pink - happy belated Australia day :) how are you doing?

baby_love - so chuffed for you honey!!! Post a piccie of the stickie! 

Annie - my goodness girl, are you ok? Sounds like you're in a great deal of pain :( Is there nothing your doc can give you to help with pain relief?

AFM - not much happening. Hubby arrives back tomorrow after 2 weeks in the US, and just in time for us to BD ;) All I'm saying is that jetlag is not an excuse hahahah!

Hugs to you all, have a super day!

Carmen. xx


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Oh ladies!! I thought you all have forgotten about me lol! :dohh: I'm so sorry!!! 

I'm actually now 3 DPO, and apparently I ovulated on CD 10! Craziness! Cautiously, I'm in the TWW. It all happened so fast...I think the ectopic shortened my cycle from 27 days to 24...oh well. 

Lucy, that OPK definitely looks positive. I hope you have loads of fun BDing! 


Baby_love, congrats on your BFP! That's incredible! It's looking like a great year so far! I hope to join you, peachy, wanabmommy, and pinkribbons soon enough (hope I didn't forget anyone else). :happydance:

I'm kind of scared about my chart...I'm afraid my temp will drop even lower for tomorrow and FF will take away the crosshairs. Ugh. Why does my body have these stupid fallback rises? Oh well. I guess it could always be worse (I know it can actually). 

I really, really do appreciate you ladies thinking about me. I just felt discouraged for a little while, and was so stressed about work...but I'm okay now. I guess depending on tomorrow's temp, I'll remove my doubt about actually ovulating so early. Still odd.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies!

Sorry I was missing yesterday. I couldn't login to my computer for some strange reason. We've had rain here for past 2 weeks, so I don't know whether it was something to do with that, but I had no internet connection.

*lovebot* - welcome back! Of course we didn't forget about you!! I will be watching your chart and hoping that your temp starts climbing. I know it's easy to feel down and discouraged, but I just know that you have good things ahead...the waiting game sucks though. Keep popping in...we missed you!

*MrsMoose* - ditto, great to see you! That's great that your DH is back just in time to BD. It must be so hard for people whose husbands travel regularly. And what about those who have husbands in the army, who are posted away for extended periods. It would be hell!

*Annie* - I am also in Brisbane, so your brother could be somewhere close by! lol, you know your Aussie beers. VB is a very popular choice!! My goodness, I can't believe you broke your spine. That is just awful. And for it to happen when you were so young. What a frightening experience. :( You were incredibly lucky that it wasn't worse. Were you experienced on horses when you had the fall? I've always been very wary of horses. I went riding a few years ago, and it started to canter and I went right over its head. I don't think I'll be hopping on another horse again! You were very brave to BD with all the pain you have...but I'm sure I would have done the same thing if it were me. At least you have a chance at this month. Missing a month just seems like such a waste!

*baby_love* - congratulations on the line getting darker!! You're our 3rd BFP!!! Very excited for you!!!!

*peachy* - hope you are managing to keep the sickness at bay. I get a bit squeamish from time to time, but nothing too bad. My sister, on the other hand, has nausea all day...she is a couple of weeks ahead of me. Re. my waistline...I have started this pregnancy a fair bit bigger than my other girls. I weigh 10kg more than I started my last pregnancy...so I'm going to get pretty big this time around. I am already big and bloated. I'm hanging around in dresses, or leggings. No way can I fit into jeans.

*Lucy* - saved you for last! Hmmm brown discharge and pain. Could be ovulation pain. Hard to know. Your OPK looks lovely and dark. What does CBFM say at the moment? I would LOVE to see your temps shoot up and stay elevated, so that we definitely know you've O'd. At the moment, there is nothing to indicate you've already O'd...so I think it is still coming. :( I'm thinking maybe your temp will rise in the next few days. What is your long term plan with everything? I mean, if your cycles continue to be all over the place and unpredictable...will you go and see a specialist to get some advice? 

Nothing to report from here. To be honest, I'm feeling a bit *blah* about the whole pregnancy at the moment. I don't really want to discuss it with anyone, or tell anyone. I think I have a lot of issues that are surfacing from the ectopic. My sister came around yesterday and was really excited, touching my stomach, and I was pretty abrupt with her...told her that I didn't want to discuss it. I am kind of pretending it isn't happening. It is all very bizarre. I think the ectopic has scarred me more than I thought. I'm sure I'll come good, but I guess I'm in self-preservation mode right now, incase anything goes wrong.

xox


----------



## baby_love

Aww Pink I hope you fell better soon. I am excited at the minute but also very scared. I will get a scan at the end of next week/beginning of following week to make sure the sac is where its meant to be. It'll be too early to see a HB but I hope they'll scan me again in a couple of weeks to see that. I told OH yesterday, he's excited but isnt accepting that we'll have a baby until he see's the scan. He doesnt want to get his hopes up.

I done a CB digital this morning and it 'Pregnant 1-2' so thats good. Although my lines dont seem to be getting darker which I am a bit worried about. Although Im only 13/14 DPO so its maybe still early.

Wecome back Lovebot, hope you are keeping well.

Peachy, hope your morning sickness isnt too bad!! I kinda want it cos I didnt have it last time and I think it would be a sign that all is going well.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. Thank goodness January is nearly at an end, its such a depressing month!!


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies,

Sorry I have not been on much but I am still feeling awful. Barely able to keep anything down and I still do not have an OB yet. My first choice ended up being full for September so I am waiting to see if the second doctor will take me. I am still feeling really terrible, throwing up several times a day. Had to take a day off work last week because I just could not get up : ( Will write more when I am feeling a bit better. *Hugs to all*


----------



## Lucy529

hey girls sorry i have been mia but have been super busy at work have not seen my laptop in 2 days just wanted to say hello will post properly in the morning it is 2am here so got to get to bed long day tom. hugs to you lovely ladies


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies hope that you are all doing ok it has been quiet on here hope that everyone is ok. how are my preg ladies? 

as i said have been super busy at work and finally got a break today YAY!! i love my job but it can be overwhelming at times lol i don't know what is going on with my body so i have stopped using the opks am only temp and they have been low so how knows whether i od or not so am just going to relax 

hope that you are all doing ok hugs


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone!

I'm still here! I had computer troubles for a few days, and just had my middle daughter start school this week...so it's been a bit busy!

How is everyone going? Lucy, probably a good idea to relax and just do the temping once a day. Your temps do look low...I feel sorry that you have such long cycles and that you are really uncertain about what's going on. I really wish things could be simpler for you. I'm happy to see that you got a day off today (yesterday). You are such a busy person, so it's nice to see you have a chance to relax.

*peachy* - goodness me, I'm so sorry to hear you're really ill. :( I know being sick is a double-edged sword. It's horrible when you're going through it, but at the same time strangely reassuring. I am fortunate not to be sick (and haven't with my other pregnancies), but I have a close friend who gets so sick that she is hospitalised on drips and on heavy medication. {{Hugs}} I hope you come through it soon. 

*baby_love* - how are you? Have you done anymore HPT's? It's great that Clearblue was on track with 1-2 weeks. 

**waves** to everyone else!

I'm doing OK. I'll be having another scan in about a week and a half, which will be good to see how things are going. I am still in a bit of denial about everything, but I'm sure I will get used to it all soon!!!

Please let us know how you are if you haven't posted in awhile!

X


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies. It has been quiet on here. I hope everyone is okay. *sniff*

AFM, I'm 7 dpo and I'm getting fed up with this TWW. My chart is looking good though, if I must admit. So my fingers are crossed. I do have some symptoms, but you know how those are. 

Pink, I'm sure once you see your little bean on the ultrasound again, the reality will hit you like a ton of bricks! It's an amazing feeling! So good luck! 

Lucy, how long does it usually take for your body to ovulate? I am not even used to that tcoyf charts. Makes my head hurt lol. Maybe relaxing will help you de-stress. That's a great idea. I wish you all the best, hon.


----------



## Lucy529

good to hear from you ladies was beginning to wonder what was going on. 

pink i agree with lovebot when you see that little baby it is going to hit you like a ton of bricks. i wish that i had gotten a day off but no the only thing that happened was there was as not as much laundry as in the past few days lol so i got a little break there. i have an agreement with the owners of the motel i work everyday but i get a day off every few months to get away from here for awhile so being busy is a good thing when you are ttc but then you have those days when there is nothing going on and all i can think about is getting preg so its a double edge sword too lol 

lovebot fx that you will be the next bfp on here. i really dont know when i normally ovulate i have severe pcos and so i was going about a year with out a period and then when i was put on metformin my dr thinks that it made me o so i got pregnant but now i dont know if am going to be ovulating every other month or what is going to happen i thought that it would help me be some what normal but i guess time will tell 

afm at the moment am not really doing much on the ttc front if it happens it happens the more i try the harder it is so am going to let nature takes it's course, i hope, lol am concentrating instead on how to manage the pain that i have i mean like back pain, and now that i have some arthritis on my knees i need to manage so that they don't hurt as much at night so going to concentrate on that and then we will see what happens, i do hope to get preg soon but i guess time will tell hugs all around and let me know how you all get along lets see how long i go with out poas lol


----------



## peachy905

Lucy, I hope that you somehow find a way to manage the pain and the arthritist soon. My mom has arthritis in her hands so I know how hard it can be. Sounds like you have a good attitude toward ttc though! Poas is so addictive so it would be tons of money saved if you could refrain from doing it so often. I dont even want to think about how much I spent on OPKs and HPTs over the 6 months... *hugs* hope it happens soon for you.

Lovebot, keeping my fingers crossed for you. The 2ww is frustrating eh? Are you a poas addict as well? I usually start testing 10 dpo... eventhough you really should wait the recommended time (at least to save money! 

Pink, glad to hear that you have been keeping busy and well. You are so lucky to not get nausea. I had a bit of it with my first but certainly not as bad as I have it this time. My work schedule has been so busy and I cannot wait until my 9 week scan. Please post pics of your little one when you get it! I am so excited for you and I am sure once you see the scan it will feel real alright. 

AFM, I literally just threw up five minutes ago. Still feeling like crap and now I am really worried that my baby is not getting the proper nutrition since I throw up so much. Trying to drink lots of water to stay hydrated but even water kind of makes me sick.

To all the other ladies, hope you are doing well!


----------



## Lucy529

ooh peachy i hope that you feel better soon when is your next dr apt.? cant you talk to them and ask if there is anything that you can try saltines seemed to help me or ginger ale hope you feel better soon 

afm i tell you if things couldn't get any more wierd am now slightly crampy and having that same brown discharge sorry tmi am not in a lot of pain but noticable who knows i hope that its a sign that af is on her way that way i can get on with it. you are right i have only spent about 60 dollars on ic preg and opks but that could have gone to something else i still have like 100 opks and at least 30 preg tests but am going to just take my time with it and see what happens the addict in me wants to get to poas but rational me wants to wait lol 

the arthritis is not that bad at the moment but when the pain gets to me i cant stand it it makes me break down in tears DH is always worried bc i dont get enough sleep unless am all drugged up so am trying something new and seeing how it works but we will see about it


----------



## baby_love

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well....

Lucy you work soooo much!! I dont know how you do it!! Have you ever tried reflexology to try and reulate your cycle? I had 4/5 sessions after the ectopic as my AF didnt really want to make an appearance and really belive it helped. She done a vertical reflexology at the end of each session whcih is meant to really balance your hormones etc. You should maybe look into it, it cant do any harm.

Peachy I really feel for you. I had a stomach bug for 4 days and it was hell so I can only imagine how you are feeling on a daily basis. Hopefully it wont last too long. Just keep thinking of the end product!!

Lovebot I really have a good feeling for you. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Pink the next scan will make it sink in for you. I think the first few weeks we are just soooo scared that we cant possibly think that everything will be ok. Once your bump comes it will really sink in!!

AFM I have been having a real pressure feeling on my right side, its there pretty much most of the time. Its not in my uterus area, more around my public bone up to my ribs. Its like a stitchy, crampy feeling. Not painful. I dont know if its normal or not. With the ectopic I didnt have any twinges etc at all. Have any of youe experienced this? This morning I was just looking at my calendar and realised that I would have been having my 20 week scan next week, now Im have a 5 week one!


----------



## Lucy529

baby love thanks for that suggestion i'm going to look into it and see what i find out, are you having any ms or just the twinges maybe they are growing pains? i hope that you can relax after the scan and enjoy this pregnancy 

hope you are all doing ok i dont know where i am at the moment and to be honest am ok with that at the moment, but knowing myself i might change that and begin to obsess again but i think that the relaxed approach might help me more than worring about temps and all that but we will see i change my mind every day lol hugs to all


----------



## MrsMoose

Hey ladies

Just popping on to say hi, I see there are quite a few posts which I promise I'll try to read through a bit later. Hope you're all well :) Big hugs to you all.

AFM, I think I'm ovulating naturally (i.e. clomid-free) for the first time in years!! Ferning on microscope, dark OPKs and I'm having a bit of spotting today. Fingers crossed (although it would help if hubby was in the same house as me, he's slept in his own bed 3 times in the past 3 weeks......!)

Baby dust to you all and will chat later, promise :)

Carmen. xx


----------



## Lucy529

mrsmoose go get your man and get to bd we have to take advantage of the times that we are fertile gl to ya 
i will keep my fx that you catch that eggie


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Okay ladies, I knew my symptoms weren't all in my head. So I decided to test yesterday at 9 DPO, I know, early, but you know I'm crazy. I didn't see anything at all at first, but then after staring at the IC for a long time, I thought I saw something. I tweaked the pictures and everything. There was an EXTREMELY faint line! Today, at 10 DPO, I took a FRER and a Wondfo (maybe 3), and the line was definitely darker! Omg, I'm pregnant ladies! I'm so excited, but I'm not going to lie, I'm nervous. Very nervous that I'm going to have another ectopic. I'm really scared, but there's nothing I can do. I'm going to call my doctor on Monday so I can have my blood drawn ASAP. AF is due 2/9. 

Thanks so much for all the help and support! I heart you ladies! So sweet. :hugs: Here are the tests for today.
 



Attached Files:







FRER (4 Feb 12)cropped .jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 12









Wondfo IC (4 Feb 12) SMU.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## baby_love

WOW!! That is fab Lovbot!! Sooo happy for number 4!! 

I have my scan Monday to make sure bean is in the right place. I have been having a few twinges/crampy/pressure feeling in my right side, which I didnt have with my ectopic so not sure if this is a good thing or not. But I've had no spotting. 

Hope our wee beans stick, that would be an amazing achievement for this wee group. This has been a really lucky group!!


----------



## Lucy529

lovebot YAY!!! can def see the lines YAY!! so happy for you hope that the little bean is in the right place and that everything goes well for you tell us as soon as you know anything ok lol 

babylove i can only imagine how nerve racking it must be to wait for results but we are all here for you. hope that the scan goes well let us know gl but am sure you are going to be ok 

hi to the rest of you lovely ladies peachy how is that ms going hope that you are feeling better, pink? hope everything is ok with you too i can only imagine how hectic your house must be at the moment how did you little girl like school?


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies,

Love bot, congratulations!! So thrilled for you : )

Baby love, hang in there.. I totally understand how nerve racking it can be. Will keep you in my prayers that your little one is in the right place.

Lucy, how are you feeling my dear? How is the arthritis? Any progress on pinpointing o? Keep your spirits up. 

ATM, not doing very well. I was prescribed diclectin to help with the vomiting but it has a sedative effect so feeling sleepy all the time. I have moments where I just feel so angry that this continues to be so hard.... Then feel guilty... I still love and obviously want the baby am just sooooo tired : (


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Here is the test I've been waiting for. I am through the roof! I think I'm done taking tests now since this one pretty much confirmed it. Now time to get the blood work from the doctor and start this journey again. Yay! Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







ClearBlue (5 Feb 12).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Peachy, I'm sorry you're going through this. I had horrible morning sickness all throughout my pregnancy with my 10 month old. Literally, all the time. I just accepted that I was going to puke forever lol. I really do hope you feel better. 

baby_love, I'm sure you and your little bean are going to be okay. But I know exactly how you feel because I can feel myself becoming a bit hysterical with every little cramp and tug and twinge. It freaks me out, but I know there's nothing I can do about it but hope and pray. I cannot wait until I see the little bean on the ultrasound. I am praying for you!

Lucy, it's good to know you seem more relaxed this time around. I only hope for the best for you, hon. 

Pink, let us know how the scan goes!! Where are you? 

MrsMoose, yay for ovulating on your own! That's always exciting news! Hope you and the hubs can sleep in the same bed soon!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy happy 8 weeks i hope that the nausea eases up a little it must be so frustrating to be like that but think about the ending there is going to be a little bundle in your arms and all this will be worth it, you know we are here for you so feel free to vent we are totally going to undersdtand.

lovebot YAY!! can't deny that there is a bun in the oven now lol, and now you begin your journey of betas and the same goes to you we are here if you need to vent hugs to you 

pink where are you? hope that all is well with you 

afm well to be honest i was begining to panic because i had no idea where i was in my cycle, who really knows whether i od or not bc i skipped a couple of days of temp but there are pretty low anyway so i think that this cycle was no o, but the "good" thing is that i think that af is on her way, hope that she is so that i can begin again on a new cycle but we will see had some slight cramps yest but nothing today just pink cm so who knows


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Well, I disappear for a couple of days, and someone goes and gets themselves PREGNANT!!!!! :haha:

*Congratulations Lovebot!!!!!*

Am so happy for you!! I had a feeling that this cycle might be the one for you! Your chart was looking great, and everything pointed to a BFP! Your tests look fabulous! When are you getting bloods done? I know it's a bit of a rollercoaster ride now, trying to get through the initial few weeks and confirming that everything is OK...but hang tight and take it one day at a time. We're here for you! xox

*baby_love* - from what I can see, you have a scan today (your time)? Good luck with it! You're getting a nice early scan which is fantastic...you should hopefully see a sac in the right place and with the beginnings of things forming - yolk sac, fetal pole etc? Keep us posted!

*Peachy* - don't feel bad about venting re. your sickness. I have a friend who suffers from hyperemesis (might not be spelt right), and she struggles through the entire pregnancy...in and out of hospital, on drips, and taking medication (Zofran) at $15 a tablet, and she needs at least 1 a day, or 2 if she has to work. She gets into a very dark place with each pregnancy...but keeps going back for more! She's got 3 children and is hoping for a 4th. She actually just miscarried a baby, and lo and behold, she never got sick with the pregnancy, so she kind of knew that something was amiss. So, being sick, as bad as what it is, is a great sign that everything is very healthy. It sucks to go through it I'm sure...and I know it must be so debilitating, but you WILL get through it. {{hugs}} and don't feel bad. You don't dislike your baby....just the vomiting!!!! XOX

*decemberose* - how are you going? 

*MrsMoose* - things are sounding very promising for you! Hope that you catch that egg and that some of our luck rubs off on you!!

*Lucy* - my dearest Lucy. How are you going? I've checked your chart, and it does seem like you haven't O'd? :( I just feel so bad for you...because without ovulating, you can't even give it a decent shot. :( It just doesn't seem fair, when you want this pregnancy just as much as any of us. The reflexology suggestion sounds like a good one. I have a friend who sees a naturopath as she needs IVF, and she swears by him for getting her cycles back on track with herbs etc. I think it's time to start attacking your body with a few different things to give it a kickstart? Just want this for you so badly. Sending you all of my strength and love xox

Hi to everyone else who I've missed.

Hopefully will be back in here more often again. It's been a busy couple of weeks, but my girls are all doing well with school, and I am settling back into a routine. I haven't had a lot of time to think about the pregnancy...to be honest I'm still adjusting to the whole concept, and am still going through a lot of denial about this being a healthy pregnancy. I am having another scan next week, so perhaps that will help!!! 

Love and luck to everyone! 4 BFP's, and many more to come.

xox


----------



## baby_love

Hi ladies, I had my scan this morning and they couldnt see a sac so I had my blood taken. The nurse said anything over 1500 they would expect to see a sac. It was 468 so its too early. Now I'm worrying that this is too low. I have to go again on wed to have my blood tested again. Do any of you know if this is a 'normal' level? I know the important thing is that its doubling and I'll know that on Wed.


----------



## Lucy529

pink where had you been ? i thought that you had left us,lol, but am glad to know that you are doing good.

baby love hugs to you it must so frustrating but like the nurse said it might be to early how far along are you? hope that the betas show that they are doubling and that you will see that little bean soon 

afm well pink although i was upset that i did not o i was told long ago that sometimes you only o every other cycle because of the one ovary and am thinking that since i just began to take metformin again it might be that am going to o in march but to be honest i think that af is on her way have been spotting from brown to pink( sorry tmi) and back to brown af is due tom so am hoping that she will come and i can begin on an other cycle and hopefully i do o this time but it wont be til the beginning of march which sucks but what can you do the more i stress about the harder it seems am trying to just go with the flow although that seems to be hard too. but i guess that there is nothing that i can do at the moment but wait bc am not supposed be trying until march anyway. 
sorry to be such a downer today but am just frustrated at the moment but this too shall pass


----------



## peachy905

Babylove, if you scroll back to the earlier pages Pink had posted a really great website that gives average ranges depending on dpo. I found it very helpful. Please do not worry about your number - when I went in at 12 dpo my hcg was only 110 and at my 6 week scan they saw a sac and baby had a pulse so I am sure everything will turn out fine for you!

Lucy, you are not a downer at all. We are all here to support you through these difficult times. TTC I learnt is as much about a certain mental perserverance as it is about the physical. Hang in there. *hugs*

AFM, had to take the day off because I threw up all night and could not get up for work. Went to see my GP and she said that if this continues I may need to go in for IV if I get dehydrated so to try and suck on ice chips : ( Now I have a HUGE favour to ask any ladies in the US. There are these pressure bands called psi bands sold at Target, CVS, Wholefoods and can be ordered from Amazon. They supposedly help with nausea but I cannot get it shipped here to Canada. If someone can help me purchase I am happy to bear all cost for this (purchase, shipping). If you can help please message me - I would be so grateful!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

*baby_love* - your level sounds fine to me! How far along do you think you are? Remember, the numbers have to start from zero. I have seen people start out with beta's in the 20's and go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies. Will look forward to hearing what your repeat beta is, but I'm tipping that everything is absolutely perfect. I know it's hard not to worry (it's what we do!), but hang in there.

*peachy* - gosh, you're not having much fun are you? I wouldn't be surprised if you are diagnosed with extreme pregnancy sickness like my friend. Throwing up during the night is just no fun at all. We have 'sea bands' here in Australia that definitely help with nausea. We went on a cruise last year, and I bought them for sea sickness, and thought they were pretty good. I would ship one to you in a heartbeat, but you are probably best to get it from someone closer to home, as the postage time would probably be pretty long. 

*Lucy* - I've been around. Not doing anything in particular...just settling back into the routine with school and all of the girls' activities. They do a lot of swimming and gymnastics, so I am constantly in the car! I totally forgot that you only have 1 ovary...now it all makes sense! So, it looks like we're gearing up for a BIG cycle next month? I totally understand your frustration, as I also feel frustrated for you and wish it was easier for you. I'm now feeling really confident for next month...certainly seems like this one was annovulatory, and your remaining ovary should be ready to roll next month! I want your AF to hurry up and arrive so that we can get rolling with it! Hang in there. x

*lovebot* - hope all is going well. Please keep us updated!!!

Well, I'd better get moving. My youngest daughter has gymnastics today, while the other girls are at school. It's very hot here!

xox


----------



## Lucy529

peachy hi hun am so sorry that you are going through all this and i would love to help you buy the bands i was just looking at them and they are not that expensive so let me know how you want to do it and i can get them for you if not tomorrow am going to the big town and there is a target there i can get them if they have them what size do you need i think they have small,med and large i will look and see if the store carries them ok and the color that you want 

pink wow you sound like you are busy don't over do it remember that there is a bun in the oven i can't wait until you girls start to upload u/s pics bc you all know that i need some pics lol 

and yes am totally hoping that af gets here soon i have spotting all day so am hoping that soon she will show her face, and next month that ovary will send out a great big eggie that my hubbys spermies will go crazy for it lol at least am hoping for that lol but like i said am going to keep my cool about it i will probably try harder to wake up and take my temp so that i can be more accurate so fx for march 

oh and to let you ladies know i made the front page a little more exciting just a bit at least i made it so that we can see those bfp better lol hope you all like it hugs all around peachy let me know about that ok hugs to you hope that you get some rest tonight


----------



## peachy905

Lucy, if you can buy me size small in any light color that would be great! Really not picky with color so anything you can find is great. Thanks so much for helping :) its 6am here so got to get ready for work.... Wish I could just sleep. Will write more later. Have a good day.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Thank you sooooo much, ladies!! I'm doing good so far. I feel good. My boobs hurt though lol.

I went to the clinic on base yesterday to see if I can get it confirmed. I peed on their horrible, insensitive urine test and it came back NEGATIVE! I was like, "Oh no, not again!" This lady had to ask her boss if I could get bloods done because of my situation (ectopic) and they said yes. I didn't even have a missed period yet, and they usually wanted a woman to come in 5 days after her missed period.

So I got my bloods done and I had to wait 40 minutes. My hubby got off work and waited with me. I was so glad. The lady called us back and said, "Congratulations, the blood work came back positive. Now let's start with this referral." I was so happy!! I was literally shaking lol. Last time with the ectopic, it took over a week for them to confirm it because of the incredibly low hCG levels. 

I pray all will be okay this time. My right (remaining tube) is in great shape, so hopefully the bean is implanted in the uterus this time. I'll definitely keep you all updated. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

peachy i think that i might be able to get to that store tom but am not promising as somethings came up and i need to run to a couple of different places but will do my best ok how you holding up?

lovebot i bet that was the scariest time so glad that it worked out ok and they were able to confirm it for you hugs and keep us updated on what happens 

asf i thought af was comming but all i have had is (sorry tmi) is brown discharge and every now and then it had some dark red anyone know what that means i start to freak out and i think am going to go to a loval OB to see what is going on and see whether help me with something talk to you all tom 1 am here so night night talk more tom
hi to everyone else


----------



## peachy905

Love bot, that is great progress. Once you confirm doubling hcg I am sure you will feel a whole lot better. Big hugs to ya!

Lucy, any help is greatly appreciated. I know what a busy lady you are. As for the period I have had dar brown going to bright red after about two days so don't think it is anything to worry about. That being said it probably doesn't hurt to see an Ob for peace of mind. Hope things get better soon.

ATM, I am still sick. Work is so terrible right now. I wish this vomiting and nausea would stop already. Sorry for being such a whiner...


----------



## Pink Ribbons

**waves** just passing through quickly, as it's nearly midnight here and I really need to get to sleep. I worked today, and then we had parent/teacher interviews at the school tonight...so it's been a hectic day.

Shall be back tomorrow.

xox


----------



## baby_love

Hi Ladies,

I had my beta done yesterday and it had only increased 20% to 556 over 48 hours so its not looking good. Getting another set done tomorrow.

Im just stuck in limbo land at the monute cos the beta isnt high enough to see where its at, be it uterus or tube. It looks like i am possibly having a mc or another ectopic :hugs:

I feel fine, have had no bleeding or pain so its just a matter of waiting at the minute.

I have read a few stories where ladies beta didnt double and they still went on to have a healthy pregnancy, everyone is different. So I am kinda clinging on to that tiny wee bit of hope.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Oh my goodness, *baby_love*...

I am just numb reading your post. I thought your first beta was great, but we all know that it's a numbers game and you really need to look at the rise. 

:( I know how worried and terrified you must be. I just looked back to see how your ectopic was dealt with, and you had your tube removed right? If that's the case, then your risk of a 2nd ectopic is surely very very low (that's what I told myself).

*sigh* I wish that you didn't have to endure the 'not knowing'. These things can take some time to evolve, and there are so many possibilities...among them, the chance that it's just taking a little longer to grow, and it will all be OK.

I know right now that words are cold comfort. I wish I could reassure you that everything is going to be fine. I am thinking of you & your DH constantly and praying that everything is going to turn out well.

Love, Pink xox


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hi I had an ectopic pregnancy back in September and they where able to save my right tube, but I also had to be treated with methotrexated because the ectopic ended up being a continious ectopic. My husband and I have decided to start trying again but evey time I look at the statistics that have to do with an ectopic I start getting very scared and very worried. I really hope to see positive news here because I am so scared.


----------



## MrsMoose

hi girls

Sorry I've been so scarce. Just trying to catch up on all the news and I see lovebot's pregnant!! Congrats girlie, such great news :)

baby_love....oh honey :( I'm so sorry, that's awful not knowing what's going on at the moment. Are you back on Sat for your next beta? You must be so nervous at the moment, but try to take it easy on yourself until you have the next test, otherwise you'll just be a nervous wreck. Fingers crossed and saying little prayers for you that all is actually ok and that this is just a little scare over nothing!

Lucy - how are you lovely lady?

Pink - hiya!! *waves*

Pixxie - I had a suspected ectopic ('pregnancy of unknown location' is the technical term apparently) in August and I was also treated with methotrexate, so I know how you're feeling right now honey *big hugs*. As you can see, there is ALWAYS hope, you just need to keep your chin up and keep that positive attitude going, it will get you through a lot. Plus, the bunch of girls on here are just FAB and really lovely, and if you're having a down day they'll be sure to brighten your day up!

AFM - well I don't know what's going on. Apologies for TMI in advance, but I've been having brown spotting for the past week since my (suspected) ovulation. My (.)(.) have been a little bit tender today, and had a few sharp pains shooting through them. Can someone tell me if this is a good sign or not (even if it's a good OVULATION sign I can handle that....). Bit nervous that my hormones are all over the place again. Do you think it was maybe the agnus castus that's done this?

Here's my chart:

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27321b">My Ovulation Chart</a>

Any advice greatly appreciated.

P.S. went on an awesome cupcake decorating class today which was a belated birthday present, and I made the prettiest little cupcakes. It was a great stress reliever :)

Hugs to everyone else that I've missed off.

Chat soon girlies.
Carmen. x


----------



## peachy905

Baby love, I am stunned... I truly hope that your numbers improve and that maybe you are just off to a bit of a slow start. Please try and stay positive. I will keep you in my prayers. *hugs*

Pixie, welcome! Ttc after an ectopic is nerve wracking at best and I am so glad to have found great support here. 

Carmen, sorry but I am useless with charting so can't help... Your symptoms sound great though! Cupcake decorating sounds fun! Do you make the fronting yourself?

AFm, I am getting more miserable and this nausea really is getting on my nerves. I am so cranky to poor dh. I can hear how [email protected] I am but can't help it :(


----------



## pixxie1232001

It feels great to start reading success stories. Every time I see the statistics about having a normal pregnancy I start to freak out and wonder if my husband and I are ready for this roller coaster ride of emotions. My doctors feel that I am very fertile and last time I spoke with her she stated that she felt I should not have a problem concieving again. I just hope she is right. I am trying to make an appointment to speak with her again just to find out what my chances are or what my odds are.


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 said:


> Baby love, I am stunned... I truly hope that your numbers improve and that maybe you are just off to a bit of a slow start. Please try and stay positive. I will keep you in my prayers. *hugs*
> 
> Pixie, welcome! Ttc after an ectopic is nerve wracking at best and I am so glad to have found great support here.
> 
> Carmen, sorry but I am useless with charting so can't help... Your symptoms sound great though! Cupcake decorating sounds fun! Do you make the fronting yourself?
> 
> AFm, I am getting more miserable and this nausea really is getting on my nerves. I am so cranky to poor dh. I can hear how [email protected] I am but can't help it :(

You poor woman i can't imagine what you must be going through i did go to target but couldn't find them and since there was a ton of people i had to leave but am on amazon at the moment and am about to order them for you but went and checked on ebay and there are some there too and from what i saw they do ship to canada, do you want to check those or do you want me to order the ones on amazon i would be happy with what ever you choose just let me know asap as i don't want you to suffer anymore ok please send me a private message if need be they go straight to my cell phone and then i will know :hugs: tell your DH to hold on help is on the way !!
the ones on ebay are new and i thought that you might get them faster but either way let me know hun like i said i am willing to get them and send them to you as well


----------



## Lucy529

*baby love* o huni am shocked and at a lose for words, i know that there is nothing we can say that is going to make it easier on you but you are in my prayers and am hoping that your little bean is just taking it's time to grow please let us know how you get on we are here for you for what ever you need ok :hugs: 

*pixxie* welcome hun wish we could all meet under more happier circumstances but we are here together to get each other through the good and the bad of ttc and like mrsmoose said keep your head up so happy that the success stories help you i love to read them and especially love the pics lol

*mrsmoose* can i just call you carmen? lol seems that we might be going through a similar thing although i think that am having af at least that is how am seeing it bc if not am going to go nuts thinking about what is going on ut am really hoping that i o in march so i need to order my preseed and hope for the best poor DH getting a little antsy lol 

*lovebot* how are you getting along let is know lady, you best not be abandoning us like you did for that many days anymore ok? lol

afm well today was a low day for me a a friend of mine just gave birth to her baby, which am happy for her but when i called her at the hospital to congradulate her she asks me knowing damn well what i have been going through she asks so what about you when? talk about a slap in the face at least i took it that way bc she knows what we are going through especially when it took all i had to call her when i found out that she had her son he's a premie but they both seem to be doing ok and should be going home tom. she says that she doesn't call me much bc she doesn't know what to say to me bc she was preg and i had lost mine, that's all nice and all but then i think she went through a loss too her first son was born premature and sadly didn't make it, and then when she began to talk to the man that knocked her up she was literally desparate to get preg and married although he was and is no good for her she went to health dep to get the nuvaring and never used it and the she went as far as to consider abortion when when the guy up and left her, DH and i where there for her and were willing to take her into our home so that she didn't have to pay rent or anything for that matter i went as far as to buy her maternity clothes too, oh and then i found out that she was in town the day that i had my surgery, she moved to CA a few moths ago so her mom would take care of her and she would not have to pay anything for her prenatal care, but that kind of hurt that i was there for her in her time of need and she didn't as much as call me to let me know she was comming although she said she did it so that i would not see her pregnant belly, then why put it on fb? i can see them there too.

sorry this is so long i needed to vent and then when i saw a pic of her son it all came crashing down on me i wish her the best in this new phase in her life especially since she is going to be a single mother, but her past actions hurt me alot more than i had thought :sigh: 

hope the rest of the ladies are doing fine i again apologize for the rant but i needed to let it out hugs all around


----------



## baby_love

Morning ladies,

Its not good news I'm afraid. I had beta done monday 446, wednesday, 556 and friday 581 so they are nowehere near doubling.

I had a scan monday and they couldn't find the sac, I had another yesterday and they seen it in my uterus. Im just surprised it grew in 5 days if my numbers are so low? Anyway they said they suspected I would miscarry soon. I have to get another blood done on monday. The numbers will maybe have started coming down by then. The strange thing is my symptoms have been getting worse. i havent really had sore (.)(.) this time but the past couple of days they have been soooo sore!!

The positive thing is that I got pregnant first time again an that it got to the right place. My body just wasnt ready for it.

I thing we will now wait until May/June time to try again. We are going on holiday to Cyprus in May so maybe that will be the magic ingredient!! Relax a bit!!


----------



## peachy905

Babyluv, hun I am so sorry. You are right that it was great you conceived immediately so perhaps it is good to give your body a few months to recover. I have been thinking of you and hoping for all the best. Take care of yourself.

Pixie, from what I recall if you still have both tubes your chances of conceiving after an ectopic are unaffected. It took my 5 months to conceive having lost my right tube and so far the pregnancy is progressing well. Baby is in the right place this time! 

Lucy, no apologies for venting. We are here for you. That situation definitely sounds disappointing. I guess in life you can only hope that your generosity and kindness are returned but in situations where this isn't quite the case I think it's best to focus on the positive impact you made and not worry about the other party. I once met a woman who was well into her 60s and looked 45 at best. I asked her what her secret was, some special skin care? Her response to me is that people age due to hurt and disappointment. If you can find a way to let it go and not carry it with you your overall quality of life is better. I thought this was fantastic advice! Stay strong, you are a lovely person!

AFm, I am exhausted and started to break out. I never had zits with my first pregnancy.... I hope that in 9 months will have a healthy bouncy baby. It will be well worth it! My 3 yrs old pointed at the zit on my nose and asked why it's there. Ummmm... I'd like to know too lol. 

How is everyone else doing? Any new scans? Pics?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Babylove I am really sorry this is happening to you. You are very right though, you are able to have a normal pregnancy and your body just wasnt ready. It also shows how fertile you and your husband are. Hopefully next time will be your time :)

Peachy that is great news. It is stories like yours that make me lose the worry and become filled with hope for my future. 

I just keep hearing that you have more of a chance with a second ectopic if they saved your tube due to scare tissue. I really hope you are right though. I never had that test to check if my tubes where cleared. They just viewed them from an ultrasound twice after they gave me the methotrexate and once after the surgery. The second time they viewed it the tube after the metho it looked like the continual pregnancy was starting to get smalled and they where hoping that by the time my numbers got to 0 it should be gone. I did also pass a lot of clots when they did the metho treatment so I hope and pray they are right. My doctor felt confident she was able to remove the original ectopic without leaving a ton of scar tissue and thats why she thinks I had the continual ectopic so who knows. AF is finally starting to let up so I am getting closer to the fun part! :D


----------



## MrsMoose

baby_love, I'm so so sorry to hear that the news isn't good :( Wishing I could give you a big hug right now. I hope a virtual one will do instead? My heart is breaking for you. But as everyone else has already said, I think you should take heart in the fact that your body is fertile, and although maybe now wasn't the right time, it will and CAN happen. *hugs*

Lucy - of course you can call me Carmen :) My nickname is something my husband gave me when we started going out 10 years ago. He calls me Moose (I know, I know, it's seen as a derogatory term for women in the UK and possible USA too, but in South Africa it's not) and the name just kind of stuck :) We even had a moose cake topper for our wedding cake hahaha! Just read your post about your friend. I'm so sorry. That does suck. It's such a double edged sword - you want to be happy for them but it's tough for you too. You sound like such a lovely friend to have,it's such a pity that your friend doesn't quite see that at the moment. Give it time, maybe you two just need a bit of a breather and you can reassess things when you've had that time apart. 

Peachy - haha the wide eyed honesty of 3 year olds :) How are you holding up otherwise?

Pixxie - glad to hear that AF is ending so that the bow-chicka-wow-wow can begin ;-)

Pink - where are you girlie? Hope you're ok!

AFM, well where to begin. Boobs are definitely more sensitive than they were yesterday and I'm still having the brown spotting. I took the plunge and did a clearblue +- and there was the faintest of faint lines on there, but when I did an FRER it was BFN. I'm TRYING not to get my hopes up, which is why I'm being very casual about this, as I'm scared that it's an evap line, but I think I'm going to test again in a few days. It would be very weird, and probably karmic if it was a real BFP considering I have my first appointment with the IVF consultant next Saturday. I'm just trying to get too emotionally involved/attached at the moment and trying to be very objective about it (SOOOOO tough). Any wise/kind/funny words to help me keep perspective while I wait it out?

Love to all of you lovely ladies!

Carmen. xx


----------



## Lovebotlass17

baby_love, I am terribly sorry. :( This is just bullshit! Pardon my French, but this hurts my heart greatly. I cannot imagine your pain after all of this. Cyprus sounds great! Really exotic, and I know the magic will happen then. :hugs:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

MrsMoose, why don't you try testing with an internet cheapie if you have any lying around. I'm telling you, it works wonders for me (Wondfo from Amazon.com) and it literally catches very low hCG (at least for me). It'll be ironic if you are indeed pregnant right before your IVF consultation. It'll be a great slap in the face haha. FX crossed, love!

Pixxie, you really shouldn't worry so much. I KNOW it's hard, but you'll make yourself sick. If your doctors say you're super fertile (go you!), then know that you will get pregnant soon, and in the right place. It all depends on the condition of your tubes. My left tube was taken (the one with the ectopic), and my right tube is in great shape, so I don't really have to worry about another tubal at least. But I still find myself worrying sick at times, and I have to remind myself that there's nothing in the world I can do about it except be more vigilant. 

Peachy, I am sorry about your sickness and fatigue and zits. I'm right there with you, minus the nausea, thank God!! I am so broken out (IMO) but I know it's for a good cause. So it doesn't really bother me. Hope you feel better soon, or at least stay hydrated. :hugs: 

Lucy, that just pisses me off how insensitive your "friend" is. Some people really do not think before they speak. I'm sorry to say, but you should know right now who your true friends are and who aren't. I don't think she is. She is willing to cry to you when she's hurting, but when the roles are reversed, she wants nothing to do with you? That is so unacceptable from a "friend!" GRRR! Makes me mad thinking about the way she's treating you. 

*AFM*, I've got my first beta drawn at 14 DPO, and it came back at 253 mIU. I think that's great! Had an ultrasound as well, but nothing was seen of course. The doctor did tell me that more than likely, everything will be okay. My ultrasound seems perfect so far, and she sees no abnormalities. But then again, it's too early. I should be scheduling an appt with my OB Monday. Finally. I'm also waiting on my second beta on Monday. Hopefully it increased. 

I missed ya, ladies!!


----------



## Lucy529

*baby love* :hug: hun am so sorry that you are going through this again but think of the positives it was in the right place from what you said, and you were able to conceive right away, believe me being in limbo on that is not fun or easy, a nice vacation is what you need and like you said maybe that is the trick, maybe i need to schedule one as well :smile: again hugs and you know we are here for you

*pixxie* we all say it and i know how hard it is when we are going through it but try not to worry so much like lovebot said you are only going to make yourself sick, and i know that is hard bc i have to keep telling myself to do it i only have the one tube and that is where the ectopic was so they saved it so that i could have a chance at having a baby, now the thing is wether am going to be able to actually conceive and it making it to right place 

*peachy* sorry that you are feeling sick and now your breaking out!! but think of the reward you are going to be getting at the end of this got the message and ok will do so consider it done 

*lovebot* betas sounding good hope that they double for you for monday and like you said althought the zits and all that are no fun think of the reward as well 

*pink* where are you? hope that all is well for you and that you stop by soon and let us know how you are doing 

afm feeling better today i want to thank you all for being my shoulder to cry on and for all your lovely comments, it never ceases to amaze me how some people can be inconsiderate but enough about that i think that for the moment am going to concentrate on myself and hubby and then we have talked about changing some things in our apartment and since i have permission from my boss and going to concentrate on redecorating it making it more homey lol, so if any of you ladies have any ideas don't hesistate to let me know i will need all the help i can get lol hugs all around


----------



## Myturn

I was 9 weeks Pregnant when i had to have surgery to remove my right tube and my baby :-( this just happened on Tue. The surgeon also gave me a D&C. First time I ever got put under and first time I ever even had to have an IV. I was wondering did anyone else have sever bruising from the laproscopic procedure. I don't even know if I'm spelling that right. Alos how long did it take you for your hormone levels to go down to normal?? HCG??


----------



## pixxie1232001

Myturn said:


> I was 9 weeks Pregnant when i had to have surgery to remove my right tube and my baby :-( this just happened on Tue. The surgeon also gave me a D&C. First time I ever got put under and first time I ever even had to have an IV. I was wondering did anyone else have sever bruising from the laproscopic procedure. I don't even know if I'm spelling that right. Alos how long did it take you for your hormone levels to go down to normal?? HCG??


Myturn first of all I am very and I mean very sorry for your loss. We all know the pain you feel.:hugs: When I went through my ectopic,(September 17, 2011) after the surgery my levels actually did not go down. They continued to rise and so the doctors did another ultrasound and discovered that the pregnancy regrew making it an continual ectopic and had to recieve methotrexate to end it(September 29 2011) It took 3weeks for my levels to finally get back to 0. So I was not really over it till late October and then I got the ok to try again in December, I chose not to. Emotionally I was not ready and kept thinking back to the what would and what if. It really brought me down. I finally have come to terms with our loss and have decided to try again. This is my first month and have fingers crossed and when it is your turn I pray you get a BFP right away :)


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone

Sorry that I disappeared againI'm having really bad troubles with my laptop. I think it's about to die. Last night I kept turning it on and off for about 40 minutes before I could get it to work properly. It keeps coming up with fatal error messages and I have to turn it off. My mouse won't work. So, please bear with me! I am still here, and am hoping to get set up on a new computer soon!

*baby_love*  I am so sorry. It is just unthinkable that you are having to endure this. Please know that we are all here for you. You sound like youre trying to be incredibly strong. I know it's part of the coping mechanism to try to be strong and look at the positives. I did that with my ectopic, but then found that I crashed...which is when you wonderful ladies helped me during my darkest days. Were all here for you to vent if you need to. I am struggling to put into words exactly how much your news pains me. Having already endured our ectopics, it just doesnt seem fair that you are now going through this. Hugs and love to you my friend. Xox

*peachy*  dont even talk to me about break outs. My skin is absolutely awful. I have bad skin at the best of times, but can usually control it with the contraceptive pill. With all of my pregnancies, my skin has gone absolutely mad during the first trimester, and into the 2nd. At the moment I am absolutely over itbut like one of you said, I know its for a good cause, so I just live with it. I hope your sickness is improving, and you start to feel well again soon.

*pixxie*  look forward to hearing about your journey, as TTC comes around. I know its an anxious timemy mantra was faith over fear, and it helped me get through. I know the prospect of a 2nd ectopic is our worst nightmare, but statistically the risk is very low. I dont think weve had a 2nd consecutive ectopic in here ladies? (and I pray that we never do).

*Carmen*  I like your nickname! My girls can my Mum Gran Moosewhich was something my Mum devised.so I dont think of it in a derogative manner at all! Im intrigued to see whether you have yourself a BFP there! The waiting is sooo hard. Have you had any further symptoms? 

*lovebot*  congratulations on a fabulous beta result! Im looking forward to hearing your repeat test result, and am praying that it shows a fantastic rise for you! Sounds like youre getting some great monitoring, with an early ultrasound already.so youre in good hands!

*Lucy*  I was pretty outraged to hear about the experience with your friend. It sounds like you are choosing to take the high road, which is very good of youand turning your attention to something else (like the house) is a great idea. What redecorating ideas do you have? Paint? Did you mention new floors at one stage? Which room are you going to start with? I have really good feelings about this new cycle for you! I will be watching closely, and cant wait to hear that you have ovulated, and your chart shows a lovely temp spike. 

*My turn*  welcome. Im sorry that youve had to post here, and that youve lost your little one. My story is the same, however I had my surgery at 8 weeks and lost my left tube. I cant say that I had a lot of bruising from the LAP. My scars were pretty neat. I think I had some around my belly button. I still feel a little pain from the scar on the right hand side (even now), but otherwise I seemed to escape with minimal damage (other than the obvious emotional damage!). I didnt have any blood test monitoring of my hcg after the surgery, however I did a pregnancy test about 3 weeks after my surgery and it was negative. I didnt want to test any sooner, as I really didnt want to see a positive. I got a positive OPK 4 weeks post-surgery, and am very fortunate to have fallen pregnant before AF ever arrived, and am now 10 weeks. The ectopic experience definitely jaded me, and I still struggle trying to come to terms with this new pregnancybut I am slowly accepting it. Please stick around. I know it is all very raw for you at the moment, and that the waiting is incredibly hard, but I hope that you can draw some hope from stories like mine, and other ladies in here. 

**waves to everyone else Ive missed**

Im having my 2nd scan on Wednesday. I am still going along well, but am still kind of struggling with my acceptance of this pregnancy. I feel very protective, and I dont feel like I want to tell anyone that Im pregnant. I just want to keep it hidden for as long as possible. So yeah, its all a bit strange still. Maybe once I get past the 12 week mark, things will change and the burden will lift.

Have a great day to you ladies in the northern hemispherefor me its off to bed. Will be saying a prayer for baby_love tonight. 

xox


----------



## Lucy529

*my turn* so sorry that you had to join us in this thread but you couldn't be in better company, i don't have much experience with bruses as i got an actual c-section like surgery bc i had or have endometriosis not much help there sorry, i hope too that you hang around as you continue on your ttc journey we all are here if you need to rant or just talk :hugs: to you hun

*pink* YAY!! your here so happy that you were able to get your laptop to work was beginning to worry about you, thanks for your kind words, you have more faith than me on this comming cycle bc i don't know what my body is doing, but thanks for the support, i don't know where to start in the apartment, i think that maybe the living room as everyone sees it when they come in, am not painting we just painted not long ago and that was a pain in the butt lol but i think that i might get some frames and put them up have not done that since we moved in and then a new tv stand things like that maybe new curtains with DH not working it is not so easy to upgrade what i want 

but the one thing that i might be getting soon is a stove the one we have is not that great and i talked to my boss and he is willing to replace it since when i cook (mostly mexican) he gets some so no stove no cooking lol but he is really good about fixing things so any ideas that you might have don't hesitate to share please. the floors are going to get replaced at least the living room and bedroom from carpet to hardwood floors but that is going to have to wait until DH works as it is not that cheap

*afm* busy as usual but today there is not much going on at the motel so i get to watch tv and play the laptop lol but there is laundry to do so will be getting to that soon ladies hope you all have a great day


----------



## pixxie1232001

Pink Ribbons so far I have not seen any returning ectopics, but I have seen many miscarrages after and ectopic and it makes me wonder if its to be expected to have an misccarage after an ectopic or if there are other reasons behind that. I keep telling myself to relax becuse well what good is stress going to do? Its going to delay ovulation or make me not ovulate at all and we dont want that.:nope: 

As for me AF has finally left the building!!!! WOOT!:happydance: Time for the fun part! :sex::haha:I know this may sound crazy but I made a little note for myself of positive encouragment and placed it in my pillow case. It says "I will get pregnant. It will be a healthy and normal pregnancy." Hey they always say positive energy leads to positive results and you can not get much more positive then that. Anyone else do something like that or other ideas of positive thoughts?


----------



## Lucy529

*pixxie* i have never tried that but not a bad idea once i get done with af i might just try that like you said positive energy also like you said there is no sense in stressing ourselves out on things that honestly we cannot control i am learning to concentrate on other things rather than just ttc i find that am calmer and way nicer to DH although there will be days that i break down but i think that is normal, am thankful that i have all you ladies to help me throught the rough patches although i gotta give my DH credit for being able to handle it when i get like that 

on an other note i forgot to tell you ladies i had been thinking about a way to remember my little one as i feel that he was part of our lives no matter how long he was with us, so the other day this guy came to the motel selling like dream catchers i think is what they are but they are so pretty, they are hand made and so DH bought me one with a white dove which we have hung above the kitchen sink since there is a window there and i can always look at it it made me feel so good to see it there bc only DH and i know what it means


----------



## Myturn

Was anyone else scared to be alone?? I keep thinking that something is still wrong and they possibly removed the wrong tube. Or that it is still in there and gonna burst any minute.I'm having no pain on the side that was removed but a bunch of pain on the opposite side. He removed my right tube. But, the scar is over my left hip bone.And, the left side is where i'm bruised and having pain?? I'm just still very scared. Is this normal and did anyone deal with this??


----------



## pixxie1232001

Myturn said:


> Was anyone else scared to be alone?? I keep thinking that something is still wrong and they possibly removed the wrong tube. Or that it is still in there and gonna burst any minute.I'm having no pain on the side that was removed but a bunch of pain on the opposite side. He removed my right tube. But, the scar is over my left hip bone.And, the left side is where i'm bruised and having pain?? I'm just still very scared. Is this normal and did anyone deal with this??

I am training for the medical field and know that while mistakes are made I think its hard to mistake an R and an L with a circle around them. But if you have your doubts go to the doctors or even better the ER and tell them you were just seen for an ectopic but you are having a ton of pain still. That way they will run another ultrasound on you to make sure that everything was taken care of. I will say this after I went through my ectopic I woke up not feeling pregnant anymore. I woke up feeling empty and alone. It really hurt and I think thats what drove me into a deep depression over my loss. I have three scars from the laproscopic sugery. One is in my belly button on is directly below it and the other is just above my right fallopian tube. Because I kept my tube I was in constant pain every time I moved and bent down. But that was on the side that they did the surgery on not the opposite. Like I said it does not hurt to go in for a second opinon. :hugs::flower:


----------



## baby_love

Hi ladies thank you for all your kind words and prayers. Nothing has happened yet..... and I dont feel like it will happen soon so maybe that means I will have to have a D&C, not sure? I had another beta done this morning so see if my numbers are going down, I will get the result in a couple of hours time. Maybe we'll have a wee miracle and they'll double!! I will keep you all updated. 

Thanks again, your support really menas a lot to me. xx


----------



## peachy905

Baby love, take care Hun and keep us posted. Hug


----------



## pixxie1232001

BabyLove-I am keeping my fingers crossed for double number or higher!!!! I have heard of some stories where a woman starts out with low Hcg and it just ends up doubling like crazy as the pregnancy goes further on and I pray thats what is going on with you. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

baby love :hugs: we are all praying and keeping our fx that betas double


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Still thinking of you *baby_love*. It must be an agonising time for you. I hope that you get some clear direction soon about where things are at.

*Myturn* - if you have any doubt whatsoever, I'd give a quick call to discuss it with your ob or whoever you can get in touch with. I had 4 incisions for my LAP/D&C...one in my belly button, one on either side, and a longer one along my bikini line. Apparently it had to be bigger as the ectopic tube was quite big due to it being 8 weeks. It is ironically the scar on my non-ectopic side (the right hand scar), which still hurts when I press on it. I had no doubt that the correct tube was removed, as my OB actually showed me a video of my surgery and I saw the bulging tube being removed. I'd say that it's VERY unlikely that they removed the wrong tube in your case...as the bulge would have been very evident at 9 weeks. I saw for myself the difference between my ectopic tube, and the normal tube, and it was as clear as could be. I think your pain is just a normal consequence of the surgery...but if you still feel uneasy about it, it can't hurt to call and confirm.

*pixxie* - happy to hear that AF has departed for you!!! I love the idea of writing a positive affirmation and putting it in your pillow! That's something we could all try! Yes, I read a lot of stories about m/c after ectopic...so far I seem to be defying the odds. I also know of another girl here in Australia who fell pregnant straight after an ectopic (with no AF in between) and she is a few weeks ahead of me and everything is well. 

*Lucy* - my cousin bought me a dream catcher after my ectopic, and I hung it up near my bedroom. I think it brought me some luck, so I am happy to hear that you have one too! You are very good cooking Mexican and giving some to your neighbour! Yum, I love mexican food...but I'm sure it is much more authentic over there in the US. Re. your renovating...it's amazing what a difference small things can make. Pictures on the wall, new cushions or cushion covers. Do you have IKEA over there? 

Well, my 10 week scan is tomorrow. I am feeling OK about it. I feel pretty hungry and still getting a bit nauseous, so I feel that it will be OK...but the fear is always with me. Thank you ladies for your support. I love this group!

xox


----------



## pixxie1232001

Pink-Thats great that you have your 10 weeks scan tommorow! Soon you will be able to see your little beans gender!!! I am also happy to see that you are not one of the many women who did not m/c. Maybe people going through the m/c are people whos bodies where not ready for the pregnancy in the first place. I heard in medical class that the body can sometimes need anywhere between 6 weeks to 6 months the heal, so in other words some people may be ready while other peoples bodies are not. Idk I am just trying to find a logical reason for it. 

AFM Hubby and I finally started having fun last night and well I have a weird hunch I am going to get pregnant right away. So who knows right? Maybe I will have a Thanksgiving baby right?


----------



## Lucy529

*pink* i am so excited for you getting that scan tom well in a couple of hours by the time you read this maybe?, so when i wake up i hope to have an update the good in being behind you (in time zone) lol, as for the IKEA i don't know we have like sams club and costco, but am looking on line and at second hand stores to see what i find i find that they offer the most amazing things at times other times it's nothing. but i hope to find some good things and well we will see at the moment although i love to cook i don't want to eat much but i think that it is my body getting rid of the bad all i want is chocolate cereal and fruit, but i so much hope that next month will be better

the dream catcher is such a calming thing i find that when i look at it it gives me peace and confort and like i said it is nice to know that only hubby and i know what it stands for i can't believe that it has been almost three months time sure flys, gl with the scan but am sure all is well

*pixxie* YAY!! for the action i hope that your wierd hunch comes true and you have a bfp soon, it is such a relief when you finally are able to get on with it isn't i bleed for a month and poor hubby good your back to ttc 

*baby love* thinking of you :hugs:

*afm* nothing going on here still having that brown red thing and well am getting tired of it i want to get to the fun part lol, oh it is just dragging but the good thing is that am such a better mood today, hubby is happy bc even i can see how bitchy i have been lol i guess putting my mind on other things helps so that's good well tom is Valentines Day any plans for you ladies? besides the bd lol


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies,

Lucy, decorating sounds fun! It will be a really nice distraction. I love getting magazines or searching interior design blogs and trying to replicate the look for less. As far as floors go, when I did my basement we put in high quality laminate. From looking you would not be able to tell that it isn't hardwood. My son loves riding his tricycle and it really wrecked the hardwood flooring on the main level. Laminate is super durable for much less money.

Pink, can't wait to hear all about your scan. Post a pic if you can! 

Love bot, how are you doing Hun? Do you have the results? Being in limbo must be so frustrating....

Pixie, enjoy the Bding. Ttc can take some time so may as well make the best of it!

AFM, no further updates... Am still just very sick. Took another day off yesterday. I don't want to tell my employer until after 13 weeks but am struggling so much. Sorry for tmi, but after I throw up, even after brushing my teeth the terrible smell and taste still lingers. It is so disgusting. No valentine day plans for me... Not in the mood for anything:(


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-I hope the :witch: leaves you soon. i mean how long does she really need to hang around for really??? lol :haha: 

Peach-Trust me the hubby and I are having a very fun time BDing...then again that has never really been that much of an issue as to if we are able to or not...if we arent its mostly if he has worked really hard that day or the kids ran him into the ground lol. 

AFM if I got my cycle down which I am pretty sure that I do, my big O day is on the 20th. So I am coming up on it. To make matters a little harder I am also coming down with something and so I am feeling a little yucky right now. :( Actually i think its more due to where my husband and I ate at last night but who knows right? To make me feel semi better though my sister and I are going clothes shopping this weekend!!! Yay!!! Hope everyone else is having a good week!!


----------



## Lucy529

hey girls Happy Valentines Day,

*peachy* so sorry you are still feeling sick as soon as i get that am sending it so hold on, today i hit a couple of second hand stores and it was so much fun hubby found this ab excercise machine and i found this pineapple made out of wire so cool,and a painting, thanks for the idea of laminate am going to have to look into it my boss is the one helping me with that since i have no idea about that but the wood in not real wood but is durable and like he said as am planning on having a baby it would be durable, thanks for that idea though 

*pixxie* yes i wish the witch would leave but when i think that it's over then i start to spot again, hope that it doesn't last much longer i miss the bd lol, and hubby is getting restless, but oh well what can you do but we have talked and if it continues for an other week i am going to go see either my doc to get referrel or call an the OB that did my surgery but i hope it doesn't come to that it is so expensive 

well today was a nice day hubby and i went out to lunch and then we watched a 3D movie which was so much fun we were the only ones in the theather lol, but it was nice, the weather on the other hand has been crappy it has been snowing on and off for the last 2 days but it sticks and melts then snows again and melts lol but it is not even that cold my fury baby loves to run out in it but then after a minute he is ready to come back in since he is small he gets cold fast lol 

pink hope to get an update soon have a nice one everyone


----------



## kaznib

Love3Hope4 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm looking for a buddy as well. I went through surgery for an ectopic on Aug 09 of this year. Ended being ruptured so I lost my sweet baby and my left tube. We are just now starting to try again. But my cycle is sooooooo messed up. I'm 34yrs old (next month) and I have always had a text book cycle. So not sure what's going on. Anyways, I'd love to go through the TTC process with someone who has been through the same thing.

I've just had whats doctors described as a heterotopic pregnancy, one miscarried in the uterus (6 weeks) and one was ectopic. I got my ectopic removed last Thursday (9 weeks) and also my right fallopian tube removed. i just wanted to make friends with others who have experienced anything like this as I fear my future?:shrug:


----------



## kaznib

Pink Ribbons said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been searching the internet for an ectopic support group and have found myself here :flower:.
> 
> Nearly 2 weeks ago, I had surgery for an 8 week ectopic pregnancy. I had laparoscopic surgery, including a laparatomy to remove my left tube, and also a D&C to remove a 2nd 'pseudo sac' that was in my uterus (which is apparently a 'trick' sac' with nothing in it).
> 
> I would love to count down to TTC with you ladies. I am just so impatient to get back on the TTC bandwagon again. And it's not being made any easier by my cousin announcing her pregnancy yesterday, and my sister starting to try.
> 
> About me (I can't do a signature until I have 5 posts!). I live in Australia. I'm 35, and am already blessed with 3 girls aged 7, 5 and 3.5. (decemberose I have the matching girl trio to your boys!). Felt so ectastic when I fell pregnant quickly with #4, but it wasn't to be. :nope:
> 
> My obstetrician told me to wait 4-6 weeks for my period to return, and then we can start trying again. I'm nearly 2 weeks post-op, so I have a little way to go yet. I'm thinking Jan/Feb for TTC again. I think a few of you may be in the same boat, so I'm very excited about the prospect of supporting you ladies through this journey, and having people who really understand the fear & trepidation associated with TTC after an ectopic. I have so many thoughts running through my head at the moment. How long is it going to take? Will I have another ectopic? Will I lose my other tube?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Hi just came across this post and it sounds exactly like what i've been through. I found out i was pregnant 4 weeks ago, 2 weeks later i began to bleed and a scan showed a sac in my uterus (6 weeks) it was too early to hear a heartbeat so they called me back a week later. When i returned nothing there and i was sent home thinking i'd miscarried. I was very very confused, to say the east because my body still felt pregnant. 7 days ago i felt shap pain in my abdomen and i took a pregnancy test which showed up positive, that would've been 2 weeks after my miscarriage. I thought the test indicated that their was still some tissue that i hadn't passed but i was still sceptical....
My doctor sent me for another scan to the Early Pregnancy Clinic and they found another sac (9 weeks) in my right fallopian tube, i had to have lap and d&c and am feeling very very down as ive they removed my right tube aswell. Would love to hear how everything is going for you. You explained how they explained that the sac in your uterus was a nothing, they told me I had what was called a heterotopic pregnancy, very confusing!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi *kaznib* - I'm so sorry for what you're going through. As you have seen, I went through an almost identical experience myself. I'm not going to lie...it was hard...but finding this group was the best thing I ever did. As you will read, I am now 10 weeks pregnant, and never had a period in between. So there IS hope after all of this. I know it's hard to see right now, but there is light at the end of this very dark tunnel that is ectopic pregnancy. I never came across the term 'heterotopic' but I am keen to Google it and compare it to what happened to me. My OB never labelled mine as anything, except to say that I had a pseudo sac. Many hugs to you, and please stay around here and feel free to vent, post daily...anything that helps you pass this torturous time away. xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/ttcnov/KylieC/10weeks.jpg

Here you go ladies. I'm all on track...measuring 9w6d, which is equivalent to the scan I had at 7w, so my due date has moved back a few days to 12th September. I'm going to adjust my ticker!

It was a very quick scan in my OB's rooms, but he confirmed that everything looks good. I'm measuring well for my dates, and the heart was beating away.

I have my next scan in a little over 2 weeks, which is the nuchal fold test. Not sure whether that is a standard thing in the US, but I've had one with each pregnancy at around 12 weeks. I'll then have another one at 20 weeks.

Thank you all for your ongoing support. It means more than what you know.

To all you ladies who are still waiting for your time, I'm thinking of you. To babylove, I'm thinking of you endlessly.

xox


----------



## kaznib

Pink Ribbons said:


> Hi *kaznib* - I'm so sorry for what you're going through. As you have seen, I went through an almost identical experience myself. I'm not going to lie...it was hard...but finding this group was the best thing I ever did. As you will read, I am now 10 weeks pregnant, and never had a period in between. So there IS hope after all of this. I know it's hard to see right now, but there is light at the end of this very dark tunnel that is ectopic pregnancy. I never came across the term 'heterotopic' but I am keen to Google it and compare it to what happened to me. My OB never labelled mine as anything, except to say that I had a pseudo sac. Many hugs to you, and please stay around here and feel free to vent, post daily...anything that helps you pass this torturous time away. xox

Hi Pink Ribbons, thank u for commenting on my thread. I have been besides myself with worry because before it happened to me i had never really known much about an ectopic pregnancy. It was my first pregnancy aswell, and if all had've went ok i would've been exactly as far gone as u were now! i think my last period was Dec 5th so quite awhile ago! Congratulations on ur great news and u have made it to 10 weeks, u must be so excited! That indeed gives me great hope for my future and is such a positive thing to read:thumbup: wishing u all the best!

Did i read right that you ttc almost straight away after an ectopic? My doctor has asked that I wait for at least 3 months. I first want to wait to see if my period comes as I have had my right fallopian tube removed. I am scared everytime i think of this as i don't want to decrease my chances of becoming pregnant. Any advice for me? I find this site very endearing and helping me with the grieving process x


----------



## kaznib

baby_love said:


> Hi ladies thank you for all your kind words and prayers. Nothing has happened yet..... and I dont feel like it will happen soon so maybe that means I will have to have a D&C, not sure? I had another beta done this morning so see if my numbers are going down, I will get the result in a couple of hours time. Maybe we'll have a wee miracle and they'll double!! I will keep you all updated.
> 
> Thanks again, your support really menas a lot to me. xx

Hi couldn't help but notice your from Northern Ireland, I am too! I just stumbled upon this site when looking up about my miscarriage and ectopic and have found it very useful and endearing to hear other women who have went through the same rollercoaster as me. I miscarried 2 weeks ago and had an ectopic only last Thursday. I had a d and c done and lap and ectopic and right fallopian tube removed. How r u coping?


----------



## pixxie1232001

OMG Pink!!! Look at your little one!!! It really fills my heart with joy just seeing that and even more so to hear that you are almost out of the woods for any negatives to happen to your little one. :D I am so excited for you. What are you hoping its gender is? Personally I think its a girl, but maybe that is cause I really want a daughter lol. 

AFM Happy belated V-day everyone!!! Hubby took me out to a nice dinner and I made red velvet cake cupcakes with oldest. Lucky only one small eggshell made it into the batter...I already forwarned everyone who he gave them to. lol. :haha: The BDing is going, I am supposed to hit the big O day in like 5 days so we are trying will al our might so who knows. I know I am gettin really nervouse and am already starting to feel a little crampy so who knows maybe I will ovulate early. I am going to hold off buying the kits until its been about 3 months with no results. How is everyone else going though???


----------



## Lovebotlass17

kaznip, I am so sorry! I cannot imagine the hurt of an heterotopic pregnancy! Losing two babies. :( I'm really sorry. But you have joined an amazing group full of supportive ladies who have all been in your shoes, or something like it. I'm sorry you have to be here, but welcome. 

Pink, CONGRATS! That is amazingly beautiful! Such a miracle you are carrying! I am truly happy for you, I really am! Yay!

Hi pixxie! Your cupcakes sound lovely! I hope this cycle works out for you, but you are about to enter what I like to call "the fun part." Oh, I know it's not so original, but it's so true! 

AFM, I've been cramping for a long while now. It could be scar tissue, I don't know. But I was completely freaking out and stressing myself to the point of a nervous breakdown at work. So my OB finally decided to have me come in today for an ultrasound around 5 weeks. I am thrilled to say the ultrasound tech was AMAZING and showed me everything. We saw the gestational sac in the uterus (THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!) and that weird end-something lining, which are all great signs. They figure I'm about at the end of 4 weeks or right at 5 weeks! I'm so thrilled, and so is hubby! :happydance: Here is the picture. The tiny gestational sac is to the left; it's the dark round spot. I am seriously so excited!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 5 weeks (cropped).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lucy529

*pink* WOW!! i am speechless cute little one growing in there soon you will b in the 2nd tri and hope that your worries go away by then, 

*pixxie* lol on warning every one on the eggshell keep on with the bd hope you castch that eggie, by kits do mean the ovulation kits? i have like literally opks they are ic that i bought on ebay but i think that once am done using them am not going to buy anymore and just go with it although gotta say have been good so far lol

*kaznib* so sorry for your losses, they are never easy, i too have been ttc since i had the surgery although i was told to wait and yet no bfp yet but am hoping that soon, so to me it was easy to make that decision i felt that i would not fall pregnant that fast and so decided not to wait and tbh am glad bc i would have been with the what if's it is your choice at the end of the day and you have to be confortable with what ever decision you make. we all understand the fears of a second ectopic (but to me at least) thinking of never trying again for a baby is not an aption it to was my first pregnancy so i know how you feel.
feel free to vent here if need be we are all here for you what ever it may be i have found that starting this thread has given me a peace that i think i would have not reached with out the encouragement of these lovely ladies

*baby love* hope that you are doing ok thinking of you 

*lovebot* we posted at the same time lol but YAY!! congrats am sure that you are relieved, am so happy for you can't wait til that little dot starts to look like a real baby lol

*afm* had a lovely day yest, we had lunch the sushi was delish, had not tasted it that great in a while and the movie was fun hubby kept jumping when things came at us since we were watching a 3D one lol but unfortunatly no hankie pankie(bd) yet, am hoping that this spotting/bleeding goes away soon really soon it better be gone by the time o is supposed to happen if not am going to be a very angry woman lol hope you are all doing good hugs all around


----------



## kaznib

Lovebot Congratulations on your scan photo, such an early blessing to know your little treasure is in the right place:) you must be delighted! I do hope and pray that time will come for me again. We booked a holiday for April so I'm going to look forward to that, think i deserve it! just wondering after your lap how long did it take you to have your first period and was it any different? Also do you know if one tube can pick up either ovaries? i'm reading some sites and all are different. 

Lucy Thank you for your thread... so i'm gathering you started ttc straight away then? I'm like you this id my first and in a way makes our futures seems terrifying, but all the amazing success stories on here def make me hopeful, lovebot and pinkribbons! hopefully some women will be commenting on us to soon that our stories gave them inspiration:) I'm feeling alot more positive today (since joining this group actually) there's only so much you can talk to your friends about that have never experienced an ectopic or a loss...it's heartbreaking!! I'm confident you will be posting on here very soon of your ttc success. We'll keep sending each other positive vibes 

Thank you ladies for lifting my mood!


----------



## pixxie1232001

kaznib-I experienced a continual ectopic pregnancy which resulted in the use of two treatments and honestly took more out of me emotionally then anything else in my life. I was misdiagnosed by my midwife saying that the bleeding and low numbers where common in early pregnancy and that everything was fine. After about a week I woke up in horrible pain, worse pain ever besides when I had my children. I colapsed on the floor and honestly thought I was going to die. Lucky my husband found me and called 911. I was taken to the ER where they found that my levels where finally semi high to where something can be seen on an ultrasound, but nothing was seen, except for in my right tube. I was taken into surgery where they managed to save my right tube, but at the cost that they may not have gotten all the pregnancy. That was confirmed two weeks later and I had to get the metho shot. That was followed by more pain, cramping, blood and clots. The doctor that treated me for the ectopic says that they thought ectopic was due to a fluke. It just happens sometimes. I think its cause i got pregnant on the mini-pill which I found out can increase your chances of having an ectopic. Its been about 5 months since I went through all that and we are trying again. I know your pain and fear. I think that is what is making me the most nervous right now is the fear. Good news is that you have a 10-15% chance of having another ectopic...which means you have close to an 85% chance of having a normal pregnancy and thats what I got my fingers crossed for. I pray that when you decide to try that you get that BFP and happy little bean that you want. Good luck!!!


AFM I am going crazy right now trying to do damage control. My husbands cousin is getting married and she is really stressing and I can sense her stress and she is making me stress. Oh well. Also her wedding is the same day I can start testing!!!! I am supposed to be able to get a positive test around the 3rd of next month and well thats the same day! If I get a negative test that day I will be joining the after party lol.  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lucy529

*kaznib* am so glad that joining this thread has given you some insperation it made me feel so much better to know that i was not alone, i don't wish this on anyone, yes i did try right away although i still have not gotten my bfp am not losing hope. we have to keep positive and like you said one day we are going to be an insparation to someone else 

*pixxie* congrats to your cousin my cousin is getting married the same day in north carolina although i didn't even know about it an aunt told me, think that at least with all the wedding stuff going on you don't have time to think about the 2ww, and if you do get that bfn well then drink a few cocktails we so deserve it, am due to o around that time and i so hope that it happens 

hey to all the other ladies hope that you are all doing well 

*afm* am hanging out working as usual gearing up for President's Day weekend, we are going to be swamped so am looking at possible 11 or 12 hour work days for the weekend which will be good i just got two new cell phones lol, gotta splurge every now and then well am such good spirits for some reason but it makes me happy but i know am going to be stressed this weekend so am enjoying it for now


----------



## kaznib

*Pixxie * That was also terrible what you went through, having to collapse on floor must've been so frightening and also for your husband! No woman deserves to go through an ectopic and I hope i am one of the 85% fortunate ones next time around! Did you start ttc straight away or did you wait awhile? that's what I'm still trying to figure out :shrug:, doctor has advised me to wait so i might do for at least 2 proper cycles first. Good luck to you too, sending some luck of the Irish your way!:winkwink:

*Lucy* Thanks for your support and also sending some lucky Irish dust your way too :winkwink: i feel it will be soon for you! FX


----------



## pixxie1232001

Kaznib-I waited about 5 months before we started trying for another baby. Mostly for emotional reasons though because I was devestated about the loss. When I went through the ectopic I was not tryin to concieve, I was on what I thought was a good form of birth control but it failed me and my husband and I where at first unsure if we really wanted to keep the baby cause I had just had my youngest 6 months prior. When we decided to keep the pregnancy is when I started having all the symptoms. My period was already late by like two weeks and so by the time they removed it I was at least 5 weeks pregnant maybe more. I have been on the patch since then and this is actually my first month off the patch. The thing is I normally (before the ectopic) get pregnant pretty quickly so I am not too worried. With my youngest I got pregnant three months after being off the patch, the first two months though we did the pull out method, the last month was just bam here I am so I guess I am very fertile or was. 

Lucy-that is crazy that your cousin is also getting married the same day as my husbands. Are you going? My husband and I were able to pawn our children off on my mother so we got a very nice hotel room on the warf with a balcony :happydance:. I am actually going to be so busy during my TWW that who knows maybe it will benifit me. :)

AFM I have just been busy with the normal. Youngest child is turning 1 next month (YIKES) and so I am trying to plan his first birthday party. I am also seriously busy with school now, but lucky since most of it is computers I am able to just work on it at home if I am unable to focus there. :thumbup: In other news I just entered my first day of ovulation!!! :happydance: So I am going to be super busy these next three to 4 days :sex::haha:. Hope everyone is doing great!!!

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!! HOPE THIS IS OUR MONTH!!!:dust:


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies,

Wow I feel like I have missed so much...

Kaznib, I am so sorry for your loss and I know how tough it can be ttc again. I waited 6 months at my doctors suggestion. I underwent surgery and lost my right tube. I think I really needed the time to heal because I cried endlessly for almost a month.... I almost thought that I was sinking into depression. Try when you feel you are ready and when you get the medical clearance. In the meantime, we are here for support.

Pixxie, sounds like you have a fun date night out! It is so nice when you can leave kids with a grandparent and just enjoy an adult evening out. The 2 ww is so tough and I have poas one too many times and usually way too early. Hoping this is your month!

Pink, oh my what a beautiful little baby you have in there! Does it feel real yet? I am so glad to hear that things are progressing well for you. Another three weeks then you will be in the second trimester and onto worry free days!

Lovebot, glad to hear that your little one is in the right place! It is such a relief for anyone who has had an ectopic. How are you feeling?

Lucy, wow you work hard... those sound like such long days. Glad to hear that you are in good spirits though. Is AF finally gone yet? I am hoping that you and dh can gear up for BD real soon!

AFM, my doctor has demanded that I take a short leave of absence from work. Losing weight and on verge of dehydration. Went in for IV to get rehydrated yesterday and they checked in on the baby who seems fine. Growth and heart rate all on track. I asked for a printout and will ask dh to help me scan it in so I can share.

Thanks so much ladies for your support. After the ectopic dh and I are so afraid to tell anyone about our news until we pass the first trimester so I have not had anyone to share my fears and struggles with. *big group hugs*


----------



## Lucy529

*kaznib* thanks for the Irish luck hope that it works for me hope that you are feeling a little better physically emotionally we all know it takes time but like all the other lovely ladies have said we are here for you hugs and thanks again,

*pixxie* no am not going to the wedding first bc i was not invited i found out through an aunt that is going and second at them time i can't take time off yet i only get two weeks vacation so i need to plan them wisely lol besides other family members are going to be there that i don't get along with so am better off missing it but hope that you have a nice night get to :sex: girl gl that you get that eggie, still spotting for some reason but hope it goes away soon and you are right being busy in the 2ww makes it so much more bearable

*peachy* my peachy am glad that the dr is making you take some time off work you can't possibly concentrate on work when you are feeling ill at all times but am hopeful that it will soon pass and that you are going to feel much better suck that your that sick but at least you know that your bean is growing just fine it will all be worth it at the end

*afm* af has not quite left wish she would pack her crap and be gone already not to come back for a few months would be nice. hubby is getting restless and tbh so am i this spotting has been going on for more than a week so it should be gone by now. but i have decided to take it day by day no sense in stressing about something i cannot control 

hope everyone is doing well hugs all around you might benreading my complaints on here for the weekend yes it has begun lol some kids think that the world caterers to them and they are so bratty, but i keep telling myself 2 more days 2 more days,lol, don't get me wrong am a people person and love my job but i don't like when there are these kids that come in here and think that they are better than you oh and don't get me started on the parents lol but that is a story for an other day lol night all


----------



## kaznib

*Lucy, Pixxie, Lovebot, Pink, Peachy, AFM *(I hope I haven't left anyone out). Can't believe it's only been a week since my operation. Emotionally I am feeling very drained and am returning to work on Monday, still don't feel 100% ready but I teach and feel I have neglected my class enough already with many days off! Went out for a lovely meal with friends last nite and that was nice. I feel i'm less bloated than i was but my sleeping patterns are so messed up. I wake up every morning at 4am and have been doing so for months, has any onf you ever experienced dreaming alot but very anxious dream? :sleep: Pixxie and Peachy am also going to wait at least 3 months before ttc again, i think my body will take that time to heal. I want to make sure I'm taking all the right vitamins to build it up, any advice on what to take?????? I am taking folic Acid but that's all. 

Have a lovely weekend ladies:) Plenty of Irish Luck charms your way!


----------



## peachy905

Kaznib, when my ectopic ruptured I was 8 weeks and I had bad internal bleeding. After the surgery I was on an iron supplement for two months. I started taking prenatals right after I stopped the iron. I had a terrible time sleeping. Had difficulty falling asleep and when I did I think I cried in my sleep a lot. To this day when I think about it still have a heavy heart.


----------



## Lucy529

*kaznib* i wonder whether having anxious dreams is common after a loss, i was having vivid dreams before i got my bfp but since the surgery i have trouble sleeping and had to go on sleeping pills and but the dreams make me anxious and there are days that i wake up irritable or my hubby was heard me crying in my sleep, i wonder if the sorrow from our losses is making have all these feelings 

if you think about it it makes sense when you are awake you "hide" the feeling or the emotions but when your asleep your body relaxs and i think that maybe that is when we mourn our babies gone 
sorry for the sad talk but i think that might be the answer on why someof us are not sleeping well


----------



## kaznib

*Peachy* Yes I have difficulty falling asleep too and then I wake up in the morning and still feel exhausted. I suppose our bodies have went through so much that our routine patterns are so disturbed! I'm going to my doctor on Tues afternoon and an going to ask him what I should take to help me sleep and which vitamins to take. Going for my morning coffee now:coffee: have a lovely, relaxing Sunday!

*Lucy* Hi Lucy at yes that def makes sense what you say. I think it's also because the experience and loss is always at the back of our minds during the day, then at night it's still the on forefront of our mind so we dream about it! I even find myself thining about it when watching tv, in the shower, out with my husband...and I think it will be like that for a long time :wacko:

Have a lovely Sunday:coffee: away for coffee


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

I'm still here. Still having computer troubles. Am on my iPad now, but am frustrated as I can't type anywhere near as quickly without a proper keyboard.

Lucy I hope that af has finally departed.

Hope everyone else is good. Nothing new to report from here. 

Shall be back soon. Xox


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

So sorry I haven't been around, looks like lots has happened. I'll take some time to go through everyone's news later (am off to a family lunch now) and give you all a proper reply :)

AFM just a quick update. AF got me yesterday (hence the sore boobs and cramps), I also found out my best friend is 12 weeks pregnant and I had my first appointment with an IVF consultant (all in the same day!). It was a really emotional day yesterday for all sorts of reasons but I'll go into a bit more detail later on when I can properly chat to you all.

I hope you're all ok. I'm so sorry that I haven't been that regular in posting, haven't been home or online much this week due to work commitments. I miss chatting to you all!!

Hugs and baby dust.
Carmen. xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

MrsMoose-I really hope the IVF works for you. I tried to talke to my husband about us possibly doing it and he didnt see to want to listen or care. He feels that if we get pregnant, we get pregnant. If not oh well. :( It sucks but I have my fingers crossed for you!!! 

Kaznib-After recieving my the metho treatment for the continual ectopic I waited till my levels where at 0 and then I started to eat a lot of spinich and taking multi vitamins. Now that we are trying for a pregnancy I am taking prenatal vitamins. The most important thing is that when you feel that you are ready emotionally and physically then you will be ready. I do not know if this helps or not but I learned that it can take up to 6 months for a body to completely recover from a surgery on the inside. So I am hoping that because we waited we gave my body enough time to recover. 

AFM I do not have much to report here. I am just going through a lot and still waiting for the O day. I am thinkin about going to pick up a OPK today to see if I even did ovulate or if im about to. I am more lost in thought right now. I hope everyone is have a better day.


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi girls

This is a long post as I'm playing catch up, so grab a nice cup of tea and get comfortable ;)

Myturn - I had a salpingectomy (where they removed my right tube) through keyhole surgery. It took about 3 weeks for the pain and bruising to subside, especially around my bellybutton. It went all yellow and purple and I think it was infected for a while, but I made sure I put some Bactroban (antibacterial ointment) on it, which really helped. I had severe shouldertip pain from the gas for a while but that seemed to work its way out. This was 18 months ago, and the only side effect I have is right ovary pain, which usually happens around the start of AF and I think could be caused by adhesions inside (don't know for sure). I was absolutely petrified to have the surgery, especially since the gynae came in to see me and said I was being bumped down the queue to make way for another girl who 'was really severe and looked awful, much worse than me'. I remember thinking 'if I'm here with no symptoms are they really positive it's an ectopic?' but it was, and I had to trust that they were doing the right thing. You will have pain in that area for a while. The best thing to do is not to soak the scars in water too much. Use bio-oil/Vit E oil to reduce swelling (mine are hardly noticeable now) and take painkillers if you can. I had bloodtests every 2 days for about a week and a half to make sure the HCG went to zero (it was low to start with). We're all here for you and if you ever want to talk we're all here for you. The girls on this forum are really lovely and very generous with their time and their shoulders are pretty broad!

Pink - that's such an AWESOME nickname for your mom!! And look at your little bubba in your scan pic....that's really boosted my spirits, so lovely and happy for you honey :)

Kaznib - *BIG GIANT HUG* I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. It's a really devastating experience to go through. How are you holding up? I see you've gone back to work after a week, I hope you are ok and weren't forced into returning before you're ready. Folic acid is great, they usually advise to wait until your HCG is at zero before starting with folic acid, as methotrexate strips your body of folic acid. Other than that, maybe just some B vitamins and some magnesium will help your body get back to normal. I also took an iron supplement called Floradix (if you're in the UK you can get it at Tesco's or a Holland and Barrett). I also think your dreams are your subconscious' way of dealing with the emotions in a way that's healing for you. I slept fine the first few weeks after the surgery but then something switched in me and I woke myself up crying the one night and I couldn't tell you why, I was just SO incredibly sad. I'm sorry for all the sad talk, but I think that it's so common for our minds to keep thinking about it even when we actively try not to, but I think the more you try not to think about it, the harder it becomes to deal with later on. I thought I was fine until 3 months down the line when I visited a pregnant friend - I drove home in floods of tears. If you need to speak to someone that will often help, even if they don't offer advice, they just listen.

Pixxie - your cupcakes sound lush!!! I love red velvet :) Did you do cream cheese frosting? personally I like to use mascarpone instead of cream cheese and not make it as sweet with sugar. Yummy! How's the BD'ing going, any +ve OPKs??

Lucy - hello my sugar. How are you doing? Has the spotting gone away yet? What movie did you go and see? Sounds like date night was great fun with you and your DH!

Baby_love - how are you doing honey? Any news? Thinking of you loads and just wishing I could help ease some of the pain and torment you're going through.

Peachy - I'm glad to hear everything's fine with bubs but are you ok?? Are you on fluids to help with rehydration? Sounds like the doctors are looking after you. How is your work handling it? I work in HR so I always get the chills when I hear how managers treat female employees who've had pregnancy-related issues, so I hope for your employers's sake they're treating you well otherwise they'll have me to contend with LOL!!!!

Pixxie - ooh what you planning for your youngest's party?? I see you entered 'the fun time' so I hope you and DH had plenty of time this weekend to 'play poke-her' HAHAHAHAHAH!! P.S. don't blame me for that one, blame my DH....! I'm sorry that your hubby doesn't think IVF is worth a shot. Has he given you any reasons? Initially my hubby felt that IVF wasn't the natural way of having a baby, and when I said to him that in an ideal world, we'd make love and then one day I'd be surprised by a positive pregnancy test (you know you see these scenes in the movies). But the reality of the situation is that I have 1 tube left, which is potentially damaged (hence 2 ectopics) and if we want the family we've dreamt of then we need to accept that there are workarounds that we have to deal with, and if IVF is that workaround we'll deal with it as best we know how. I hope that you have the opportunity to have this discussion with your hubby again in the future, and hopefully he will have had some time to think about it. He may just be scared, or not know how the process works?

AFM - well where to start. AF arrived yesterday to great cramps and sore boobs. I then went to visit my best friend before her and her DH went on holiday and she told me that she's 12 weeks' pregnant. While I was really happy for them, I had a pang of jealousy, as I always thought that either I'd be pregnant first, or we'd be pregnant together (we spoke about being pregnant together and how cool that would be). What did surprise me was my DH's reaction when we left. He was so angry (not with them) and he was cursing and swearing about how unfair life is and he's never let me know until now how he's felt. He said he didn't understand how 2 people who so desperately want a family and who would be great parents would be deprived of it in such a savage way. He really needed to vent and I think he was better later on, but it was strange for me for once to be the strong one and to help him overcome his anger with the situation.

After that we went through to see the IVF consultant and he actually made me feel a lot better. He specialises in women with PCOS who undergo IVF, and the best part was that he's going to put me forward for 1 treatment cycle on the NHS!! My GP had previously said I was too young (I'm 30) as the minimum age was 35, but turns out he was wrong and was working off old info. They'd revised the age to 30-34 because of the effectiveness of IVF the younger you are. So the whole treatment plan will take about 5 months. 3 Months prep work and 8 weeks' treatment. In the meantime I'm having bloods done this week to check hormone levels but we can keep trying until we start the IVF. I have one round of clomid left so am taking it this cycle and we're just going to BD like crazy every night...who knows. I asked about the chance of having an ectopic and apparently it's slightly higher with IVF because I've had 2 previously, but at least they're bypassing the tube, which I think is my biggest issue. So all in all a positive consultation - I just want to get started now, enough of this hanging around and talking!!

Anyway ladies, I've waffled on enough, I'm so sorry if you've just read through all this and gone 'you crazy woman' hahahahah!! I really love reading all your stories and even though I don't know you personally I feel really grateful to be able to talk to you all about this, because I know there's no judgement, only compassion and concern and lovely lovely people :)

Have a wonderful evening and will catch up soon!! To everyone else I've missed, so sorry, will catch you at next update:)

Carmen. xx


----------



## Myturn

It will be 2 weeks on Tues since my surgery I am feeling a ton better. I am still having diarrhea. Not all the time only in the AM when I'm supposed to be having a "normal BM" Sorry if that's TMI. Is that normal? Also, How soon can I do the dirty again with my hubs?? It's been a month. Ugh... I know I can't now. I honestly don't really want to just would like to know when. lol I have my follow up appt on wed and I am very anxious to speak with the Dr. I have a TON of questions. I have actually been writing them down as I go about my day so I don't forget them. Thanks all. You guys are awesome


----------



## baby_love

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I havent been on in a while, I will read through all your posts tonight... I have had a miscarriage. I am doing ok.... I am reassured that it was in the right place and it was maybe just too soon. We have decided to wait a couple of months cos the last few weeks have been very tough. I've had to have bloods done every 2 days and its just an awful strain. I am optimistic that the next time will be the 'one'!!


----------



## MrsMoose

Oh baby_love....I'm so so so sorry :( I wish there was something I could do to help ease the pain of what you're going through. It's such an awful feeling to get your hopes up and then to have them dashed so horribly, you must be devastated. Don't rush into anything, just take some time to get yourself feeling ok, and have some time to grieve and heal. 

*big giant bearhug* 

Carmen. xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Myturn - it may be the meds working their way out of your system still? Good plan to write down all your questions - I usually forget and then when it comes to seeing the GP/consultant I'm scrabbing to remember!! I would wait to see how you feel. While the wounds may look healed from the outside, they are still healing inside, so take it easy with the movement for a while. 

Carmen. xx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Aw Babylove I am so sorry.:( I think its good to give yourselves a while to recover from this while I know this is very hard for you. But look at the bright side to this, you did have a pregnancy in the right spot after an ectopic so it is possible. :) :hugs: I am sending you so much love and hugs your way right now. 

MyTurn-After my sugery I felt bloated for about a month, and I really think I was because I was uable to fit into any of my skinny jeans. I also had lose stools and they told me to just drink a lot of water so i do not get dehydrated. Everyone goes through difference symptoms after surgery. I agree with MrsMoose. According to my medical terminology teacher (who is also a nurse) she stated the the body internally can take up to 6 months to even be completely better, but around 6 weeks is when the body starts to act as though it was healed completely and things start going back to normal so give it time hunny. :)

AFM I took an OPK test and the line was almost as dark as the control line but not exactly so its hard to even tell what it means! AHHH I knew there was a reason why I did not like them. I also have been tracking my cervical mucus and it seems as though its not changing. I mean it was like egg whites about 5 days ago but not anymore, so i do not know if I already ovulated or not and may never know. I think next month I will chart the temp and see how that one goes. I mean that is how I got pregnant with my DS. Well hope everyone has a fun holiday. :) 

Baby Dust to everyone:dust:


----------



## kaznib

Pixxie thank you for the advice and yes we are also going to wait at least 3 months. It's been 2 weeks since my surgery and still no sigh of ovulation, although I am ever so moody today... with my husband especially:dohh: My doctor told us how important it is to heal and although i really am anxious to try again the sensible thing is to wait. So we've booked a nice holiday to look forward to at Easter. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u and hoping that ur keeping positive whilst ttc x

MrsMoose I'm back at work and doing ok, was my own decision to go back early, think it helps keep my mind busy and occupied:shrug: i will ask in tescos about those vitamins for sure, need to build myself up again, have already started taking folic acid:) so just taking one day at a time. I keep googling heterotopic pregnancy and can't believe it's happened to me because it's such a rare thing no one seems to know anything about it. It just baffles me to know there was two and i've lost two:growlmad: but staying positive for my future. I also thought i was fine until i spoke to my doctor yesterday and driving home just in floods of tears again x


----------



## Lucy529

hey girls sorry that i have not been on for a while have had a busy few days but i am just now getting a quick break to do get on here and check a couple of things and with you lovely ladies

*baby love* i am so sorry that you are going through this again am sure that the time that you are taking will help you in the long run hugs to you and you know we are here if you need to talk 

*carmen* i don't find the name mrs moose as bad pretty cute my hubby just calls me his princess but i will call you what ever you like, wow on what you are going through as well but the good thing is that at least there is a plan of action being in limbo sucks i tell ya i wonder why men have trouble telling us what they are feeling and then all of a sudden have a blurt like that he needed it am sure i think that men try to be strong but sooner or later i know that it all comes out i really do hope that it all works out for you and that soon you get that bfp

*pixxie* those freakin opk are more of a pain at times i have to ask hubby a couple of times whether the lines look the same or what does he think lol he is in this as much as me damn it why should i do all the work lol no but he is good with it so your going to be bd pretty soon 

*my turn* i agree there are so many question and i hope that today you got the answers you were looking for fx for you hun 

*pink* hope that they get that computer fixed soon we can't have you no connected lol but i hope that your going well

*love bot* how are you hun? hope that you are doing great and please keep us up to date with what is going on 

*peachy* hey hun how are you holding up have you gotten them yet? i hope so please let me know ok hope that they do help 

*kaznib* good that you are back at work that helps keep your mind occupied it is your personal decision on how long you wait to try again good for you we all know our bodies and minds hugs to you hun 

*afm* hope that i didn't forget anyone at the moment i have been so busy with work and i don't think that it is going to let up in a little while but that is ok i am still having that red brown crap more brown now but it is starting to scare me bc i'm afraid i might not o again this comming month so i think that am going to have to go to an OB to at least tell me about this crap it had been 2 weeks now am having cramps and feeling not so peachy and so am going to see whether i make an apt or not i hate going to them bc i feel like there is never good news 
well just wanted to check in since i had been missing in a while didn't want yall to think that i had abandoned you girls


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

baby_love: how are you holding up honey? I've been thinking about you and wondering if you're doing ok. xx

Kaznib - *hugs* I kind of understand how you feel. My second pregnancy last August was a suspected ectopic, but they actually called it a 'pregnancy of unknown location' because they just could not find where the pregnancy was even after 5 scans over 3 weeks, even though my HCG kept going up. I had to make the decision to have the methotrexate shot at nearly 9 weeks based on this, and even when the needle was going in I was holding onto hope that it was a normal pregnancy but just not able to be seen yet. I've had to make peace with the fact that I may have unwittingly terminated a healthy pregnancy, it's not easy when no one has the answers for you. All you want is for someone to take charge and just tell you what you need to know and give you some sort of direction, and when there is none you feel like you've been left to fend for yourself. I'm so sorry that this is such a difficult time, sending you lots of love and white light. Maybe being back at work will help your mind focus again and you can concentrate on healing.

Lucy - hey sugar! Thank you so much for the kind words, I know we're doing the right thing, I guess I'm just impatient. My hubby is doing better now, I think he's come to terms with it and you're right, I think he just needed to get it all out.

Pink & Peach - how are my lovely bumpy ladies? :)

AFM, not much. Just struggling with a horrible head cold at the moment (which is why I'm posting in the middle of the day - I'm at home all wrapped up). A lady who's page I like on facebook delivered her sleeping baby boy last week, and she got a horrible comment from some woman on her page, which absolutely devastated her (and another woman saying that it was all a wind up and not genuine). I got SO angry and just wanted to wade into that fight with guns blazing, I couldn't BELIEVE there are people out there who are so insensitive and vile and low. If I ever met them in person I swear I would punch them....Grrrrrrrr. It amazes me how defensive I feel about ladies who've lost a child (and I include pregnancy in this because to me it's still your child even if you didn't meet him/her yet). No one can explain the feeling when you've lost that piece of you. 

Sorry, that was a bit of a depressing end to the post, I just felt like I needed to share it with people who get it.

I promise I'll have a happier post next time.

Lots of love
Carmen.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey MrsMoose- I feel you on that cold. I swear it seems like my whole family came down with this same dang cold at the same time. So we got my two young boys constantly sucking down their boogers cause I dont reach them in time to whipe their noses. ewww lol :haha::dohh: I am sorry for your friends loss and some people I swear are very and I mean very insitive. When I went though the ectopic people kept telling me that it was not a real pregnancy and had no reason to be upset, but lucky for me my sister in law knew how I felt. She delivered twins at 25 weeks (Yes I mean 25 weeks) and only one twin made it. People felt that she should not have been sad cause she still had one child. People are just cold and heartless and I guess when you go though a loss you become part of this pack, this group of women who have to stick together cause there is going to be that other group of people who really need to have a boot shoved up their a** (sorry for the bad language). I hope you feel better soon!!!:hugs:

Lucy-I am so glade I am not the only one who also find those damn things frusterating. Even my husband was like it that a positive or a negative and we both just sat their wondering if it was worth buying another:haha:....we later agreed that it wasn't. I think the most accurate way I had to pinpoint ovulation with my youngest was to chart my temp and I am probably going to do that next cycle if I do not get my BFP this month. 

Kaznib-I got my fingers crossed for you. Just give it time, that big O day will come then followed by AF. Those three months will just fly by. :winkwink: There is a site that I know of called the ectopic pregnancy foundation (try googling that) and I know the woman who runs the site. She has been collecting information and has a ton of information on ectopic pregnancies and the different kinds. She is also very nice and has a memoral board for familes who want to still remember their child who have parted. I am sending you tons of hugs!!!:hugs:

AFM I am now officially in the TTW!!!! AHHHH!!! I am pretty sure I ovulated last night cause I started having cramping that only lated about 15 minutes so its good the hubby and I had fun earlier that day  I am pretty much going crazy right now though because my medical termology class is driving me up the wall!!! I really wish I knew greek or latin cause it would probably have helped me a ton...that or took human anatomy before this course. Even better my whole family is sick with a cold and feel miserable. I hope everything is going great for all of you wonderful women!! :flower:

Baby Dust :dust:


----------



## MrsMoose

Thanks Pixxie :) Hahahah had to laugh at your boys and their boogers...it's such a little boy thing to do haha! Hope everyone feels better soon. xx

I hope you manage to catch that little eggie!! Fingers crossed, let's start symptom spotting tee hee! I can't really use OPKs as I have PCOS, and apparently they don't work very well for us girls as we have constantly elevated LH levels, which confuses the sticks (and the women using them!). I'm just basically sticking with the tried and tested recipe of BDing every day lol ;)

Love and baby dust.
Carmen. x


----------



## peachy905

Hi ladies,
Miss everyone lots and wish I could come and hang out here more often. I am on prescription meds which make me sleep all day. Yet when I wake up I feel so tired. It helps with the throwing up so I will continue to take it. 
I remember thinking that for me having an ectopic was so random... And now I am struggling with this one. I hope that thi isn't some sign that I am not meant to have a second child.... Sorry to be such a downer. Things have been so tough:(


----------



## peachy905

Hi ladies,
Miss everyone lots and wish I could come and hang out here more often. I am on prescription meds which make me sleep all day. Yet when I wake up I feel so tired. It helps with the throwing up so I will continue to take it. 
I remember thinking that for me having an ectopic was so random... And now I am struggling with this one. I hope that thi isn't some sign that I am not meant to have a second child.... Sorry to be such a downer. Things have been so tough:(


----------



## pixxie1232001

MrsMoose-Glade to know that someone finds my kids booger eating habits funny...I just try to keep down my nausa even time I see them do it. My oldest tried to offer me some of his early today and I was in that state of EWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! LOL. Ah the joys of children. 

Peachy-I really hope you feel better soon!!! With my oldest that is all I really did until the start of my third trimester with my oldest was throw up. I could not be more then 10 feet away from the bathroom for fear that I would not make it. They ended up prescribing me Zofran for it and it did help some but not all the way. If it makes you feel any better one time a friend and I went out to eat and on the way home I told her to pull over. I started throwing up and at the same time started to fart. She was laughing so hard I was pissed. Now I can see how it was funny, but at the same time it was still bad. 

AFM I decided to check the cervix today after I got out of the shower and noticed that it was up high and closed. No eggwhite mucus,,but it was still rather wet. I am wondering when my body will start to notice the change of a fertalized egg. God I hate the TWW. Keep ya all posted to see if anything changes. Night everyone!


----------



## peachy905

Thanks Pixxie : ) I surely hope this does not last any longer than another two or three weeks. I am really counting on leaving this in the first trimester. Awww the 2 ww. I was such a poas addict. Hope the time flies by quickly. Fairy dust to you!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Pixxie, how many DPO are you? And how many times a day did you use the OPKs? Whenever I started getting a darker line, I tested sometimes 3 or 4 times a day lol. I had those cheap, Wondfo ovulation tests, so I never worried about depleting my supply. Definitely start charting with FF, if you don't get your :bfp: this cycle. But I am hoping you won't even have to go there. :)

Peachy, I know what you mean about missing a lot on these threads. I am so sorry, ladies. I'm not sick yet, but the fatigue is killing me, but I'll take it. I'm so sorry you're feeling ill. Don't think you're not meant for another child. I was sick like a dog during my first. But he came out incredibly healthy and is now a very bright, yet active little boy. 

Lucy, that is so odd about bleeding/spotting for so long. Please update us when you speak with your OB. I hope all is well with you, honey. 

Kaz, I hope you're coping well at work. When I had my ectopic, I had about 3 weeks off. When I came back to work, I felt somewhat better, at least physically. I was glad that I had something to do and think about other than my ectopic. :hugs: 

Babylove, mucho :hugs: to you, sweetie. How are you? 

MrsMoose, are you freaking kidding me? That is horrible! That poor woman. I hope you do smash their nose into their face if you do see them. I cannot believe people could be so mean, or insensitive. Karma is a bitch, and I'm sorry to say that, but she is. 

*AFM*, I had my 3rd ultrasound today at 6w2d. We saw the fetus (our little peanut) and the heartbeat was 111bpm! We are excited, and I'm surprised I didn't cry this time around like I did with Aiden. It sucks that I got used to it or whatever, but I am very grateful that he/she is growing well. Here's our little peanut.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 6w2d.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pixxie1232001

Love-OMG look at your little bean!!!:hugs: I have a huge smile on my face and it makes me feel so happy to see the ultrasounds because it really is hope. :) Sounds like baby has a great heartbeat and I hope that the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly! As for the OPK I used them like twice and while the second one was darker then the first one, I was not in the mood to keep comparing colors so I am going to monitering my temp. I noticed it was very accurate with my youngest. 

AFM I dont know whats going on but I am having some cramping today. Its not really uncomfortable, but kinda reminds me of gass cramps in a way. :( My cervix is also still very high right now so I do not know if that is a good sign or a bad yet but I am going to keep an eye on it. I also have been waking up with night sweats which is weird cause I did that with my last pregnancy and it went away. I really really think I ovulated early now. Here is why (sorry for the TMI) when I went pee about 4 days before I ovulated I litteraly had that long stringy eggwhite mucus come out and yeah. IT really looked like the picture you see on the internet about what to look for. IDK we will see...BTW I also couldnt resist and peed on a stick and it was a negative (no surprise.) oh well. :shrug:How is everyone else?


----------



## Lucy529

hey lovely ladies sorry that i have not been on here that much but i have been super busy at work and have had hardly any free time

love bot YAY!! for seeing peanut and the hb i bet that that made you take a deep breath of relief, can't wait to have that feeling congrats again and keep us updated on what is going on hugs to ya 

peachy am so sorry that you are feeling so horrid but please don't think that you are not meant to have a second child it makes me so sad to think that the sickness is so bad it makes you think that one day when that little bean is all grown up you are going to tell him or her stories of all you went throught o have him or her. i really do hope that in a few more weeks this will all be behind you and that you are going to go on to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy hugs hope that you feel better soon 

pixxie EEWWWWWWWWW on the booger eating lol am such a baby when it comes to gross things it suck being in limboo doesn't it ? i wish that we knew what was going on inside of us or something to make this easier 

mrsmoose reading that about those mean women made me so mad i cannot believe that there are women who are so mean i should now there are a couple of B*S in my family as well. it shocks me when i read stories like these especially from a women one would think that being a woman she would have been more sympethetic to an other womans pain. a loss is a loss no matter how far along you are, this whole experience had made me closer to one of my aunts she always asked when was i going to have a baby and when was i going go get checked by a dr and now that this happened she had not asked me once when am i trying again she had been so supportive especially since she had a mc and lost her youngest son when he was 2 i hope that that woman finds the peace and confort she willl surely need 

pink hope that you are well and that little bean is growing bigger and stronger 

baby love thinking of you hun hope that we hear from you soon 

afm well the spotting finally stopped which made me really happy still having some light brown cm but nothing like the spotting now i hope that i o in the next few weeks and that i catch that eggie, am thinking i might as am feeling a little wierd and that happened when i did o last time so fx that all works out ok this time well i hope to hear from you all and will keep you all updated on what happens


----------



## peachy905

Lovebot - yay for the healthy ultrasound and heartbeat! Thanks for your kind words. My spirits have just been really down lately... 

Pixxie - I find timing so tough and never even got around to charting. That being said I found the OPKs helpful and just did the SMEP. Oh are you using preseed at all? I got pregnant on my second month using it so maybe it helped.

Lucy - the bands came in the mail today! Thanks so much for your help with this. I wore it most of the day today but did not notice a huge difference. Or maybe I just have it so bad that it is not working as quickly as it should. Glad to hear that you are almost in the clear to TTC again! How is the decorating going?

Mrs. Moose - I am shocked that people would be so mean and insensitive. I think that sometimes when people do not know what to say they just blurt our anything without thinking. So do I remember correctly that you work in HR? My HR woman is terrible. I wish she would resign *sigh*

Babylove, so sorry to hear about your news. *hugs*

AFM, I kind of just realized that the timing of my current pregnancy is exactly the same as the last one. With each pregnancy I kept a little journal with the idea of giving it to each child when they turn 21. With the previous one (ectopic) I stopped after three pages. Dh told me to just throw that one out because it will forever make me sad if I come across it. What do you gals think? I dont know why but I re-read the entries today and just started sobbing....


----------



## pixxie1232001

peachy905 said:


> AFM, I kind of just realized that the timing of my current pregnancy is exactly the same as the last one. With each pregnancy I kept a little journal with the idea of giving it to each child when they turn 21. With the previous one (ectopic) I stopped after three pages. Dh told me to just throw that one out because it will forever make me sad if I come across it. What do you gals think? I dont know why but I re-read the entries today and just started sobbing....

Peachy-I wish I had something to make what happened with my ectopic more real but I dont besides the three small scars on my stomach. Personally I think you should do what feels right and if it means keeping the journal then keep it. I look at pictures that I took from the positive pregnancy test that I finally got only to remember that a week later that joy was just riped from me. I am actually thinking about going to my local hospital and asking for a copy of my surgery photos to remind me that I did go through the ectopic and that baby was there and was real. I still cry when I think about it, about the what could have beens and what ifs. It hurts. I will always hurt. :cry: I have to remind myself that it was not ready for here, that well it will always have a part of my heart and soul. I think and feel that we as women are very strong. When we go though the loss of a child we become even stronger cause we learn to in a way understand and cope (to an extent). We are all here for each other, even on these sad circumastances I have become very and I mean very greatful to talk to you women and have have you all in my life. :hugs::flower:


----------



## alleysm

Hello ladies! Ive decided to join you. I am currently recovering from my second suspected ectopic. Heres my stats.. i hope im on the right thread.. age 37. tubal reversal jan 2010. short luteal phase determined in 2011. suspected ectopic march 2011 6w treated with mtx. miscarriage oct 20116w. Suspected ectopic jan 2012 6w treated with mtx. It is all very discouraging so im hoping for some cheer from this thread. :)
.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hi Alleysm-I am very sorry for your losses :hugs: and its very very sad that we could not meet under better conditions. I am sorry to ask but with both your suspected ectopics was it a combination of of labs and a ultrasound that rulled it or was it just based on labs? When I went through my ectopic they never really suspected even though I really had all and I mean about all the symptoms. :( I hope and wish you tons of baby dust during your quest of ttc :) :hugs:

Peachy-No I have not tried Preseed. I have heard of it though, and will consider it if this cycle desides to hate me:shrug: I just really do not like OPKs now thats all. I think its way to complacated for my already jammed packed head. lol :haha:

AFM Woke up feeling very sick this morning and am still feeling very nauses. Also having some cramping, nothing heavy in my lower abdominal. Hmmmm is all I can say and all I am thinking is :baby::baby:. God cant it hurry up and be the third!!! I am wondering if a First Response test would pick it up in a few days. OK scratch that..just ran to the bathroom for the nausa its getting that bad. Ok so it can be one of two things one I want (baby) and the other I dont (stomach flu) fingers crossed for the first one!!!I hate the TWW!!!!

Baby Dust to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## alleysm

Hi pixie.. my "se's" were based on numbers and failure to see anything in the uterus. I just cant seem to get past 6 weeks..


----------



## Myturn

Sorry but I have another question. I was wondering if you ladies got antibiotics after your surgeries? I did not get any after my tubal removal or my d and c. I am having what seems to be really thick white discharge no smell? No itch? But clumpy and thick white. Is this normal after a D and C?? Or should I be concerned. also, Been having a bunch of pressure in my stomach which seems to travel down to my butt. Sorry I know this post is very TMI but I don't know anyone else that went through all this. Thanks.


----------



## peachy905

My turn, I was not prescribed antibiotics after having my tube removed and never had any whitish discharge. Are you going back for a check up? It may be nothing but worth asking about just to be safe.

Pixie, keeping fingers crossed for you!! I think a frer should work at 10 dpo. Keep us posted!

Alley, welcome to the thread. Sorry for your loss. There are three of us pregnant so far and I hope that when you are ready you will have success. In the meantime, feel free to share your hopes, fears, and anything in between!


----------



## Myturn

Peachy- Thanks for that my mom kinda freaked me out today when she said that I should of been given an antibiotic. So, thanks for that. Yeah I think I may put a call into the Dr. in the morning. Thank you ;-)

Alley- With open arms welcome. I am new to all of this also. My emotions are very raw at the moment. But, these ladies have been awesome thus far. If you need anything don't hesitate. 

Pixie- Good luck with your tww fingers crossed over here for you


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

how are all of you doing?

Myturn - no I didn't get AB after my surgery, only pain meds. I kind of self-medicated with an antibacterial cream on the scar in my bellybutton because it looked like it was getting infected and that seemed to help. I can't help you with the discharge, but I think if there's no bad smell then I think it's normal? It's only a worry if there's a bad smell/itching. Maybe it's just your body returning to normal? If you're worried, check it out with your doctor/pharmacist?

Alleysm - I'm so sorry for your loss honey :( *Big hugs*. I also had a suspected ectopic in Aug last year and also had the MTX shot. It's a very surreal experience. How are you holding up? I'm sure you are so tired of seeing doctors and having scans done. I hope you're looking after yourself and trying to heal up, both physically and emotionally.

Peachy - Yes I'm in HR :) It's amazing how little people actually focus on the 'human' part and just look at the 'resources' part.....I use preseed and I swear by the stuff, even if it's just to help nature along, you know what I'm sayin' ;-) BD is not always as *ahem* romantic as you'd like it to be, so we've used it quite a lot and it worked both times when I fell pregnant. I'm also sad to hear that you've been crying today reading through the entries. I know what you mean by needing something that makes the ectopic feel more real. If keeping that journal will help you work through the memories and emotions then go for it. You would still have the emotions and remembering what happened without the journal, so maybe it will be cathartic for you to express your feelings in the journal. You may not necessarily look back on it in later years, but maybe for now it's a good outlet on how you're feeling. I do still occasionally look at the photos of the positive pregnancy tests as well to remind myself that I actually WAS pregnant, because as Pixxie says, apart from the scars I don't really have anything else to remind me of it. 

Pixxie - woohooo fingers and toes and everything crossable is crossed for you!!! Sounds really positive, let us know how you get on? xx

Lovebot - Yay for heartbeat and piccie!!!! You must be so thrilled :) What a good feeling hon, so pleased for you :)

Lucy - thanks for the words hon. Yes, if I ever meet that woman that said that I will gladly give her a kick up the old wazoo....stupid cow. Sorry, but I just couldn't believe it. But yes, karma is a big ole' bitch and she'll getcha!!

To anyone else I've left out, hope you're all doing well and looking after yourselves!

AFM - I've got my second appointment with the IVF specialist on Sat, but in the meantime I've taken my last round of clomid and DH and I are BD'ing every night (he's so thrilled about the prospect of sex every night he's acting like a 15 year old boy that's just got the keys to the playboy mansion....)! I'm just thrilled that there's an opportunity to get one cycle on the NHS, which will be great. I'm hoping only 1 cycle will be needed.....

Have a lovely evening girls, look after yourselves and keep smiling :) Catch up soon!

Carmen. xx


----------



## kaznib

Hi Ladies Just a quick update to all of you to say I have been thinking of you all but just haven't had a chance to get to the computer as I'm back at work and things have been reaaly busy, trying to get caught up again! I'm feeling better, using OPK and no luck as of yet:wacko:it's been 18 days since my surgery and I thought I would've ovulated by now but I dont even feel anything:( I have no feeling for anything at the moment...have my up and down days, work is keeping me distracted which is good! Went out for a meal with my husband on Sat night and woke up in the early morn (4am) being very nauseus and this lasted most of the night and all day yday... maybe just a bug and no connection with my surgery, have any of you experienced sickness after ectopic???

Love to all xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

MrsMoose-You gotta love the husbands right? When my husband and I first started ttc we didn't even know if he could have children (my oldest is from a previouse relationship and my husband is a recovering addict (5 years clean!!)) So when we going at it he was the same way. I think I felt more done with sex by the end of it then he was lol:haha: I have my fingers crossed for you though hun and I hope it all works out. :flower::hugs:

Kaznib-After my ectopic I really didn't feel anything. I woke up from the sugery really feeling like I was no longer pregnant and that I was empty. I think thats why I went through that deep depression like I did because I feel like I did not have enough time to except it and in a way willingly let go of it. Thats why shortly after the surgery I emersed myself in all my homework and just tried to forget about it only to finally break down with my husband and cry together and come to terms with our loss. But as for nausa the only time I felt that way was when I ate a under cooked burger from the joint down the street a few days later. :shrug:

AFM first of all thank you for the fingers crossed cause trust me I am really starting to wonder now. Like after checking of the cervix it is now high soft and close, and I have still been having periods of nausa. My husband is also saying how I have been a really moody recently. I have no clue what he is speaking of though. In my other crazy world I am submersed in exams (fun :wacko:) and I really think my oldest caught bronchitis from my little brother. He has this horrible cough that has been keeping him up and while he doesn't have a high fever it looks like it is really hurting him. If it keeps up I think I am going to take him in. 

Oh guess what my wonderful children did the other day??? My children (ages 2 1/2 and almost 1) broke my glasses, like beyond repair. My oldest reached onto the counter and hid under the table with his little brother and broke them. :dohh: To make matters even better my doctor can't see me for like two weeks and I don't have a replacement. Lets just say hubby is not happy about playing driver right now lol.

Well as always tons of baby dust and to those about to hit the big O day I hope that they catch that eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies

pixxie fx for you hun hope that you caught that eggie kids can be something else right? hope that you get your glasses soon

mrsmoose lol on your DH getting the keys to the playboy mansion it seems like they could do it every night and not be tired us on the other hand need a break every now and then, my hubby i swear is like that i have to make excuses when i want to just lay in bed and sleep if not i would probably never get to just relax lol i too am using preseed and loved it i think that we are going to be using it when my fertile window is near if i get near it this cycle that is 

kaznib keeping busy is a good distraction i think that we will always have the memories in the back of our minds i still have the the down days too it does get easier but we will always remember, hope you get that positive opk soon it seems like it takes forever to get on track afterwards but it will happen 

peachy hope that your are doing better, as for the journal i think that you should keep it tbh i still have the pregnancy tests that i did when the dr told me that i was pregnant, i had never had a bfp so to me it was a huge shock and although i have talked to DH about getting rid of them i can't at the moment one day i will take a picture to remember and get rid of them but not now, if you feel that you are not ready then you shouldn't hugs to you 

pink hope that you are doing ok haven't heard from you in awhile

hi to everyone else 

afm well where to begin? am bloated feeling a little neaseas and then to make matter worse (sorry tmi) today after dtd i had some blood when i went to the bathroom not a lot but some my bbs feel bigger too i think that am getting ready to o bc this happened in dec and i o and it happened in oct when i got my bfp so if my pattern is right i am ovulating every other cycle it wouldn't even be month bc my cycles are so long. am also having some it's not pain but more of an ache in my lower ab and i had it too i really hope that this month is my month fx that it is, am not really tempting much since am so tired so i wouldn't really know but we'll see i have been having a bit of a rough week like everything was not enough i have been so emotional i watch tv begin to cry if something is sad am sensitive but not that sensitive lol the other night i completely broke down watching a movie and boy am i moody i think this whole ttc business is making me a little nuts lol

sorry so long but i just needed to get it out i really feel like am really am going a little nuts ttc i feel at times like it is never going to happen for me again and that gets to me but i hope that this feeling goes away soon sorry to be such a downer


----------



## peachy905

Hi ladies,
Just popping in to say a quick hello. Will be back to write later when I am less nauseous. Nitey nite.


----------



## Myturn

Nighty nite Peachy hope that you start feeling better soon :-(


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey Peachy hope you feel better!!!

Hey girls thought I would drop in and say hi. My luck just keeps going through the toilet. I have been having this itch on my side for the past couple of days that I could have sworn was just a misquito bite...turns up I was way wrong. I found out I got shingles some how! I guess its not that common in women around my age and none of us could pinpoint how I got it. To make matters worse they have me on prenidsone which I have no clue what it could do to a baby if I am pregnant and I pray that no major damage is done if I am. Oh to top it off my youngest has a fever of 101 and is throwing up. My day just can't get any better. :( 

Hope everyone is having a better day then I am.


----------



## Lucy529

peachy- nite nite hope you feel better soon 

my turn- i was given antibiotics but bc i had a c section like surgery and a D&C along with it which made me bleed a couple more days after the surgery and then it went away until i got close to ovulation if it is still worrying you you should have it checjed to make sure nothing is wrong 

pixxie- hugs to you hun i hope that your little one gets better soon you should call the dr and ask if they know that you are trying to conceive they can tell you if it can affect the baby hope that you feel better soon 

with me the good thing is that i they know that am trying to conceive and when ever they want to give me a new med or anything they always make sure to tell me that it's baby safe and what meds am going to go off when i get a bfp the only ones are the painpills all the other where changed after my surgery


----------



## pixxie1232001

Ok so I know its really early to test but I could not help it and guess what!?!?! I see a faint line!!!!! Trying not to get too excited but I thought I would share the news. I find it soo hard to believe this may be it!!!! FX!!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie1232001 said:


> Ok so I know its really early to test but I could not help it and guess what!?!?! I see a faint line!!!!! Trying not to get too excited but I thought I would share the news. I find it soo hard to believe this may be it!!!! FX!!!!!

so excited for you :happydance::thumbup: but now am going to be needing some pics lol, am bad for that but oh well so if you can post one for my poas addiction ok lol

afm well i think that am getting ready to o i feel the same way that i did in dec when i did o last cycle i had no symptoms and there was no ovulation so am really hoping that i catch that eggie this month 

but am so happy for you seems that this thread is going to getting an other bfp YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Its a really faint line and at first I thought I was crazy, but its there. Gonna test again on Sat before the wedding that way if I really am I am not going to drink. What do you women think??? Is it my :bfp:?
 



Attached Files:







possible pregnanct.png
File size: 222.5 KB
Views: 22









possible pregnant 2.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## alleysm

pixxie1232001 said:


> Ok so I know its really early to test but I could not help it and guess what!?!?! I see a faint line!!!!! Trying not to get too excited but I thought I would share the news. I find it soo hard to believe this may be it!!!! FX!!!!!

Whoo hoo!!!! Pics pretty please!!

afm. I went for an evaluation and consultation and it seems that i have 2 options either continue to torture myself by conceiving as i am at such a high risk for reoccuring ectopic and basically a snowballs chance in hell that this will happen for me or have my tubes removed and go ivf for which we do not have $$for as zero is covered here by insurance. Yay for second opinions... 
:growlmad:


----------



## alleysm

pixxie1232001 said:


> Its a really faint line and at first I thought I was crazy, but its there. Gonna test again on Sat before the wedding that way if I really am I am not going to drink. What do you women think??? Is it my :bfp:?

I SEE IT!!!!:sleep::happydance:


----------



## Myturn

PIXXIE that is AWESOME!!!! Yeah )))


----------



## Lucy529

*pixie* def see the line OMG :happydance: there is an other pregger among us YAY !! thanks for feeding my POAS addiction lol now i need to start POAS to see when am going to o 

*alleysm*- oh hun am so sorry for the news it sucks that we don't have it easy I'm praying for you :hugs:

ladies am going nuts over here the neasea has kicked in for some reason and am having that feeling where the puke comes up and then goes down again ugh, me bbs are sore too and this time it's both of them they feel like twinges one at a time but am hoping and praying that all goes well this time this is so frustating to me that literally am at the verge of tears :nope:

i think that if this is this bad before i even o what am going to be like if i conceive? but am willing to take it all for a little one :hugs: am just sitting here now wondering what is going on :coffee: and totally talking to myself lol am nuts this ttc journey had made me crazy :nope:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-I was glad to feed your POAS addiction. Honestly in the last couple of days I have gone through about three pregnancy tests. This is actually my first faint positive. I was reading the box and it said the lowest amount it picks up is 25 so I thinks thats a good sign.I hope you are able to pin point your O day!!!! 

Alley-I know how you feel about the IVF treatment. My insurance wouldnt cover it either because they know I have two children already. My husband and I both agreed that if this pregnancy is another ectopic that I am going to get both my tubes cut and burned and just save up for the treatment. I know in california its like $19,000 for the first treatment and that is just sooooo pricy. I am shocked that anyone can afford that. I really hope the best for you girly. Maybe all of our lucks will turn around. 

AFM I really hope you women are right. My husband seems to think its an evap line, but I have never had an issue with an evap line with these tests before. :shrug: I mean the line itself was a very faint pink and now its a very faint purple so who knows. Like I said I am going to take another test before the wedding to be sure because honestly I am so worried. As for symptoms right now I am just feeling nauses and tired and mostly lazy. But that can also be because of the infection so who knows. FX that it gets darker...The fact that if I am pregnant and its showing up this early gives me hope that it is in the right place. :cloud9::baby:

I am sending eveyone some baby dust and pray that this is a sticky bean!!!! [-o&lt;
:dust:


----------



## Lucy529

*pixxie* the line looked pink to me as well i thought that an evap line had no color? Either way i hope that this is it for you hun, i honestly never even looked into the ivf i thought that adoption would be our way bc it is expensive but they are about the same so who knows what we are going to do if i don't conceive. i think that maybe you hubby is just trying not to get to excited in case


----------



## peachy905

Pixxie, I see the line!! Hope it gets darker and you confirm your bfp this sat : )

Alley, so sorry Hun.... Personally I would save up for the Ivf. Physically and emotionally I couldn't continue trying knowing I have a very high chance of a recurring ectopic. That is just me though... In your heart you know what is right for you.

Lucy, hope this will be your cycle. Sorry to hear you're not feeling very well. Still waiting for your email address so I can PayPal you. Hope you are not going to be working too hard these next few days.

AFm, still very sick. My Ob increased my medication dosage. I am so tired yet have trouble sleeping: (


----------



## Lucy529

*peachy* i am so sorry that you are still feeling ill, the things we have to do to have kids hugs honey i hope that once you get into 2nd tri that it will all go away or at least get some relief the weekend was looking slow but it has been snowing since this mornign so we might get a couple of people come up to ski so who knows 

i will pm my email to you


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well I could not resist it again...Took another pregnancy test. This time instead of the Dollar Store test I took a First Response Early Response and check this out!!!:happydance: I made an appointment with my doctor...Sucks though that they can not get me in till the 8th. Oh well its the soonest the could do it even knowing my history with the past ectopic. The fact that the line is getting darker too and at an early time makes me feel so hopefull right now but at the same time I am very cautious. You guys and my husband are the only people who know right now because we do not want to jynx it. Lets just keep our fingers crossed that this little bean stays sticky. 

Peachy-I am with you on the morning sickness. We went out to eat today and well my lovely eggs benidict did not look so lovely on the way out. Oh well. I hope you feel better soon hunny!!!!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







possible baby 3.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Myturn

Pixxie- Try clear blue easy digi pregnant not pregnant. I took a dollar store test and first response both were on the light side and confused me. The Clear Blue Easy was the first one that made me feel very confident and it showed PREGNANT! 4 days before any of the others.  With an HCG of under 20.


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie def see the line this time i would do what my turn suggests i want to buy one if i feel confident about this cycle :happydance: so excited for you though


----------



## kaznib

Pixxie - You can def see a faint pink line, couldn't mean anything else only that your pregnant!! First response are pretty accurate aswell:thumbup: 
Hope this is it for u!!! u so deserve it, such a lovely person and have given me some great advice since I started this thread.

Lucy hope ur having fun trying to catch that eggie:haha: I still haven't ovulated, thought i did a few days ago as had lots of symptoms, but just coming up negative on the opk kits. How accurate are those kits? i'm finding them very confusing. Just want my AF so i start keeping track at least 

Have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## pixxie1232001

Kaznib-Thanks so much. As for OPKs I really could never figure them out either. The thing is no matter what I always got a line in varrying degrees of darkness. I figured that if my DH and I do the dance every other day or every day we should have a decent chance at catching the eggy. I hope that you get your BFP soon too hunny!!!

Lucy and Myturn-When it comes to those types of test I feel like I lose the joy of guessing if its a line or not. So instead I stock up on dollar store tests and watch the line to get darker lol. As of right now it is. Took another one with FMU and it is darker then the other one so FX thats a good sign.

AFM I am now in a very scary stage...wondering if this bean is in the right place, and if its a sticky bean. I am seriously freaking out about even little cramp and twinge right now. The good news is my side where the ectopic happened doesnt hurt,so I am taking it as a positive. Why does the 8th have to be sooooo far away!!!!! I just noticed that I am not due to miss my period for like almost another week. The 8th is actually when my period supposed to start. AHHHH I am such a jumbled mess in my head. I just don't know what to think right now and I am so scared. I wish I knew my hcg right now. I wish I could know if my little bean was safe. :( Sorry girls, I am a freaking mess.


----------



## bbgoosebumps

Hi ladies-hope you don't mind my joining in. congrats to all those who are pg! 

We were diagnosed with an ep and treated with mtx at 5+6. :( we were/are so devastated. So glad to find you ladies.

Iam 6dpo and freaking out because I feel the pinching and twinges again that I only felt when prego a and my chart just took a huge dip and rise. 

Is there any possible way anyone could post their charts from their ectopic? I would really like to look them over and see what I can learn. Mine is in my siggy.


----------



## vicijanek

Hi,

Having had 3 ectopic pregnancies within the last 2 years - I was left tubeless (tubal removal surgery). When we started IVF last year, our consultant rated our chances at 40 - 50% as I was 26, obviously fertile and my husbands sperm looked good. We had one failed fresh cycle, followed by two failed frozen cycles. 

What I want to know is why it was so easy for me to have recurrent ectopic pregnancies? but when the opportunity for embryos to implant and develop in the uterus it has failed? 

All embryos transferred were high graded day 6 blastocysts. As we are now out of embryos I was keen to find out any information as to why this isn't working for us. 

We'll need to spend a further £5000 for the next fresh cycle and I just feel I need some suggestions to a problem, that could be remedied before commiting to another cycle.

I've had my immune system tested - everything came back normal. I was thinking, could it be scarring in the uterus? I've never had a D&C - but had a termination when I was very young. Would scar tissue have been detected in a ultrasound etc?

Any suggestions or advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks x


----------



## Lucy529

*kaznib* i really hate those opk kits tbh i am sorry i even bought them on ebay 100 in a pack for about $17 (lol am an addict what can i say) but at the time i thought that i wanted to know everything but hubby and i bd like everyday( not bragging) so i don't really need to do them and i have pcos so there is always a freggin second line so that just frustrates me my boss gave me a cbfm and so am using that one too so am always poas lol i too really hope that i catch that eggie so fx for us that are waiting for those bfps 

*pixxie* it is totally normal to be freaking out, i mean after what we went through any little thing makes us jump, i find myself wondering every twinge or ache that i feel that something is wrong and i haven't even o'd yet so i can't even begin to imagine what you must be feeling you know that we are here for you if you need to vent or anything else before you know it the 8th will be here and you are going to be ok, i can't believe that they are making you wait that long they should be monitoring you 

*bbgoosebumps* am so sorry for your loss, you have come to the right place for support though, sadly i did not begin to chart until after my ectopic and even then i skip a few days, maybe your ovulating and what you are feeling are ovulation pains? i have come to notice that when i ovulate i have twinges and aches gl to you hun we are all here for you 

*vicijanek* so sorry for your losses and for what you are having to go through i think that there is a great possibility that there could have been damage when they did the termination, i would think that they would do all sorts of testing before they did ivf it is an expensive alternative so you should def have more detailed testing to make sure that everything is ok gl to you 

peachy, pink, lovebot :wave: hope that you are all doing well hey to everyone else that i did not mention 

afm well i am getting close to o from the looks of it i am really hoping that this month will work for me am using preseed so i hope that boosts our chances and i began to take a prenatal just incase fx


----------



## bbgoosebumps

Lucy-thank you for your kind words. 

I know the twinges and pinches aren't ov pains. I get achey ov pains. The only time ive had the twinges and pinches is whe I was pg.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hello my lovelies!!

I'm here. I'm sorry I've been a stranger. I have thought of you all often. Especially you, Lucy. 

I've been quiet in all aspects of my life. Just been letting the weeks go by. I still haven't told many people about this pregnancy...not even my Mum. 

I had my 12 week scan a few days ago, and everything looked good. I'm just waiting for the results of the nuchal test to come back before I really start spreading the news. 

I have few photos that I will upload soon. 

Pixxie, I see that you have a BFP! Congrats! 

I will go now and have a read of how everyone has been going!

XoX


----------



## peachy905

Pixxie, congrats! Your test looks exactly like mine at 12 dpo. My hcg at 12 dpo was only 35 but it doubled nicely. I can relate to your feelings of anxiousness but once you start the blood tests and see that your hcg doubles you will feel a sense of relief. So glad that this has happened for you! *hugs*

bbgoosebumps - So sorry for your loss hun. I waited 6 months before ttc and never charted so unfortunately cannot be of any assistance. Wishing you well.

vicijanek - I cannot imagine what you have been through. Prior to commencing the ivf I would think that the clinic did quite a bit of testing? I have not been down this path myself but know someone that did ivf and it took them 4 cycles to finally conceive. Not sure what the particular issue was but based on the percentages given I would not give up hope. All the best.

Pink, congrats on your 12 week ultrasound! I am sure that the NT will come back just fine : ) I hope that with first trimester behind you, you will feel better sharing your news. 

Lucy, yay on bd-ing daily. You are sure to catch the eggie! Preseed is so awesome, I got my bfp second month of using it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you : )

MyTurn, how are things with you hun? 

AFM, today is the first morning where I have been awake for an hour and have not thrown up yet. I hope that the nausea eases and that I can sail safely into the second trimester. I have my 12 week ultrasound and NT this week. Hope all goes well.


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

sorry I've been scarce, just wanted to pop on and say a huge congratulations to Pixxie!!! That's fab news :)

Everyone else, I hope you're ok and smiling :)

AFM, went for my second follow up with the consultant. He did an internal scan and said everything looked fine, no lesions/polyps etc, and my hormone levels were normal. We completed the forms for IVF so now we wait to hear back on our appointment with Oxford Fertility Unit, and to attend an IVF seminar. So things are looking good and positive :)

Take care ladies, and will post a longer update a bit later!

Hugs!!!

Carmen. xx


----------



## Lucy529

*pink* so nice to hear from you am glad that your 12 week scan went well, i can't believe that you have not told your mom yet? you got more will power than me lol i hope to hear from you more often and can't wait to see the pics of your little bean must be so cute been meaning to ask are you going to find out the sex ?

*peachy* YAY!!! for o throwing up lol i hope that this is the beginning of ms easing up on you so that you can enjoy your little one, i am sure that your 12 weeks scan is going to go great i hope that you too have pics to show us so that we can see them 

*mrsmoose* am so happy that you are going in the right direction i am praying that you too soon will get that bfp that we so long for 

afm still waiting on o only a few more days to go and then i will know whether it happened or not? Today one of the housekeepers told me that she had a dream about me(it made me laugh bc it was wierd,i get along with them but we are not buddy buddy) but she told me that she dreamed that i had a really beautiful baby girl, i swear ladies it made me want to cry, but i told her that i hoped God heard her and i am praying that he does 
am still feeling neaseas and bbs are sore last night they hurt so bad that i had trouble sleeping fx for this week


----------



## pixxie1232001

MrsMoose-I am so glad that everything looks good for you down there. I hope that brings you some peace of mind. :)

Lucy-Maybe thats a sign? One can only keep theirs fingers crossed. I got both of mine crossed for you. I just hope that you catch that little eggy. Damn thing is just so tricky though lol. :hugs:

AFM I am now just waiting for my doctor appointment. I have been having light cramps now and I am throwing up some more today. Thankfully no spotting. I didn't get start to bleed with my ectopic till about two weeks after my missed period so I am guessing I was 6 weeks then. I am just worried about it all till I get my levels done. I keep taking pregnancy tests to, to watch the line get darker and while it is I don't feel like there is much of a difference.The wedding was a blast but people were wondering why I wasnt drinking and why I looked like I was about ot be sick. Its kinda hard not spreading the news when you have your body screaming at you that your pregnant. I just have to remind myself that I have four more days...four more days. :shrug::growlmad:


----------



## kaznib

Lucy Hopefully u catch that eggie, im confident that u will this time! I also have PCOS and i was wondering why there is always a second line, just a little fainter! i'm giving up on them now, had pains on my left side last night so hopefully they were ovulation pains - if i'm right i should have my first period since my surgery in roughly 2 weeks from now. I think i know my own body well enough without stressing over them packs, but i do agree with u they can be addictive, i just find myself checking sometimes 2 times a day.... need to stop, driving myself mad!! 

Pixxie So happy for u! hope ur not feeling too sick and fx for you that all will be ok!

Pink Glad to see u back on here and looking forward to seeing those pics, u are indeed my inspiration at the moment

later ladies xxx


----------



## Lucy529

kaznib from what i have read the reason why we see that second line is because women with pcos have LH in their system even when they are not ovulating so it is very hard for us to really depend on those opks, but i did notice that when am closer to ovulation the line begins to get dark and in dec when i did have a "normal" cycle i did get a positive opk. what meds are you on for the pcos? i have pcos and diabetes and then on top of that i have high blood pressure i was just in the beginning of getting under control when i had my bfp last october but since then i have been put on baby safe meds so if i get a bfp my baby will not be effected by the meds which takes a load of my mind if i get that bfp i think that am going to have enough to worry about 
you think that checking twice a day is bad i do them twice a day up to o day when i see the line getting darker i start to do them up to 4 times a day lol am trying to finish up the ones that i bought and then no more

hello to all the other lovely ladies :wave:

afm today i noticed that my hubby had lost some weight,am so jealous, you would think that working everyday for a year and a half i would be loosing weight but no, he has been out of work for a year and so he gained a belly but we bought this ab machine and the belly is gone so i made a deal with him, if i don't get a bfp this month am really going to get down to business and loose weight. it is funny bc we got the machine at a second hand store when i was looking for some decorating thing, he didn't want to go in there and was just not in a good mood until he saw the machine and now he has been working on it everyday. that was the best $20 i ever spent lol


----------



## alleysm

Those of you that were treated with mtx for your ectopic how long did you dr advise you wait before ttc? Im in the states and even though I've had two treated with mtx i have yet to receive directives from my obgyn.. this last one she suggested i just have both tubes removed to avoid continuously torturturing myself and just do ivf.


----------



## Lucy529

alleysm said:


> Those of you that were treated with mtx for your ectopic how long did you dr advise you wait before ttc? Im in the states and even though I've had two treated with mtx i have yet to receive directives from my obgyn.. this last one she suggested i just have both tubes removed to avoid continuously torturturing myself and just do ivf.

i have never had the shot but from what i have read you have to wait 3 months bc if you get preg before then there is a risk that the baby might have birth defects, i wonder why your dr would not tell you that :nope:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Alleysm-I had a continual ectopic where they removed the sac first but some cells left behind continue to grow. Once they realized that was what it was they treated me with a single dose of methotrexate. I was told to wait 3 months before trying to concieve again, and by three months I mean the three months started as soon as my levels reached 0 which took almost a month in itself. I wish you the best and hope that you are able to get a healthy and sticky bean soon! 

Kaznib-I am feeling fine for the most part. My nausa comes and goes but I am sure that I can keep it managed. :) How are you doing hun? 

AFM I went to the Planned Parenthood near my house and got a confirmation of pregnancy. First the lady told me that it was a faint line, but then stated that it wasnt like super faint, that it was there and that it was normal for about how far along I am. I guess she had been doing pregnancy tests all day today. She kept trying to assure me that all pregnancies are different and that this one could be completely healthy. I just have to keep praying that it is. I guess my two biggest fears right now are another ectopic or have a miscarrage now. I dont even feel confident telling my own mother that I am pregnant because I am afraid of the heart break. :( sorry for the ranting, just a lot on my mind today.


----------



## alleysm

Pixie and lucy thanks for the info. My dr is committed to limited info. My mc was probably due to low progesterone (8.8) but she "not a big fan of progesterone " after the mc i pushed so hard for supplements. And fyi after the second ep i did get a second opinion of my whole ttc ordeal. Pixie my fxd for you!!! I dont wish muliple ep on anyone!!
Afm onto third round in bleeding... started spotting jan 17 through mtx shot on jan 31 full bleed until feb 10. Bleed again from feb 14 to feb 20 and now round three beginning march 2.. im gonna need a transfusion!!


----------



## peachy905

Pixxie, big hugs to you Hun. Hang in there. I didn't tell my mom until I was about 6 weeks. After getting an early ultrasound to confirm baby was in the right place. Are you getting your hcg monitored?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Peachy-No not yet. They are not doing anything till my appointment on the 8th which is why I am stressing right now. The lady I spoke to knows I am a high risk but that was the best she could do for a high risk case. :( Anyways being only four weeks I was told that nothing could be seen right now and yeah. Idk I just wish it was the 8th and that I knew my levels. I really feel like crying right now from all the stress. :(


----------



## alleysm

2 more days pixie!!! Im praying for you!


----------



## Annie77

Hi Guys

Not been here for a while & had decided to stop trying until nearer summer etc BUT I got my BFP this evening on a FRER 

Am happy tonight but just waiting on the 'worrying' feeling starting. I just want this bean to be in the right place.

Congrats to all the flks who got BFP and best wishes to those who are still waiting. If it is any consolation - this time was the first time I actually laughed, cried and jumped about when I got a BFP. I think the months of trying have really made it count
x


----------



## kaznib

Hi Lucy - i thought i was bad on the OPK but u are worse! lol... i did one a few days ago and when i did it the 2nd line seemed quite faint, i left it on the side of my dresser and it was the same dark colour pink as the first line an hour later, so would u call that a positive? im convinced it was! then this morning i did another one and the 2nd line was very faint and stayed faint after a few hours...so i guess i have O'd just didnt realise as ive never taken these texts before:blush: and u being an expert, who better person who ask??:winkwink: any way im not ready to start trying for another few months, just wanting to make sure im Olating. will keep u posted! 

Pixxie - I'm doing great hun, just watching my body and keeping healthy using OPK which i'm not the biggest fan off! i hope ur feeling fine and im thinking of u and sending u lots of Irish luck charms that everything will be just fine this time around xx

Annie - great to hear another success story....congrats!! :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie we are all here for you so you go ahead and vent all you want i am really praying hard for you that this baby is in the right place, the 8th will be here before you know it it makes me so angry that they are not doing much more for you your in my prayers hun 

annie Congrats another bfp boy this thread is getting lucky hope you stick around for some encouragement for us that are waiting on that bfp

peachy how is that ms going? i hope that it eased away and that you are now enjoying your pregnancy 

kaznib lol on the expert thing, but i read a lot so i get all my info that way too, but from what i read once the five minutes are up you are not supposed to read them anymore bc they will turn positive sometimes, so unfortunately i would not count on that positive. to be honest the last time i got a positive opk i had it at night by early morning it was negative so i think that if i was not testing as much i would totall miss it this time around i have been taking the more "relaxed" approach lol i am not using the opks as much but am trying to temp as consistant as possible and using preseed hubby and i as you might have read bd or just dtd almost everynight so i really dont need to do them i just become addited once i started but i think once am done with these opks am not buying anymore gl to you 

afm well tons of cm sorry tmi i didn't get to bed til about 4am last night but woke up at noon and my temp was high would you guys count it? i am having trouble sleeping and last night i had a wierd dream can't really remember it though bbs still sore am supposed to o today or tom we shall see then that wonderful 2ww ugh that is the worse part lol but i should know what is going on by the twenty something before my boss goes off to mexico for vacation but i hope i have an anwer so that i can get my levels checked at least 2xs before they take off once they do i am alone in the motel for a week so i can't leave fx ladies say tons of prayers please


----------



## peachy905

Pixxie, how r u Hun? I hope seeing the doc and getting your hcg monitored will give you some relief. Hugs.

Annie, congrats!! I am so thrilled for you.

Kaznib, take your time. Healing is so important. 

Lucy, keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

AFm, I must've jinxed myself cuz the m/s is back.... I am due back to work next week and dreading it :(


----------



## alleysm

Has anyone tried the detect5 progressive pregnancy tests?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey everyone, just got home from the doctors and so far everything looks ok. She had me go in for a battery of blood tests and I have to go back in to check my levels again on saturday. She asked me if I have any cramping or spotting and I said no that I felt fine. Then she examed me (god I hate that speculum thing) and said she did not see a single drop of blood and that it all looked great in there. I am scheduled for an ultrasound on the 22nd (so two weeks) and I am just going crazy waiting for it. The good news is she said she is cautiously optomistic about this pregnancy so we will just have to wait and see. Oh and she also has me on bed rest and no sex until the ultrasound...poor hubby is already suffering :haha: oh well its only two weeks. I will let you all know when I get my labs back as to what they came back as because honestly I am just praying for high numbers. I hope everyone is good and that we get more BFPs in the near future. :)

BTW congrats Annie!!!! I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months :)


----------



## alleysm

pixxie1232001 said:


> Hey everyone, just got home from the doctors and so far everything looks ok. She had me go in for a battery of blood tests and I have to go back in to check my levels again on saturday. She asked me if I have any cramping or spotting and I said no that I felt fine. Then she examed me (god I hate that speculum thing) and said she did not see a single drop of blood and that it all looked great in there. I am scheduled for an ultrasound on the 22nd (so two weeks) and I am just going crazy waiting for it. The good news is she said she is cautiously optomistic about this pregnancy so we will just have to wait and see. I will let you all know when I get my labs back as to what they came back as because honestly I am just praying for high numbers. I hope everyone is good and that we get more BFPs in the near future. :)
> 
> BTW congrats Annie!!!! I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months :)[/Sol]
> 
> Ive been waiting all day for you update!!! LoL


----------



## Lucy529

peachy can't believe that ms is back i bet it is so frustrating :hugs: hope that they go away again and this time they stay away 

pixxie YAY for things being good, i bet that was a relief now another 2ww but am praying for you 

alleysm i have never heard of those what are they? 

afm well am not sure that i did o tbh again! i have been feeling neaseas for the past two days and i thought that my bbs had stopped hurting but today they are back it feels like shooting pains through the middle of them, and am cramping a little down there have you ladies had any experience with this oh and also tons of cm i mean i feel like am peeing on myself at times lol am going to wait the 2weeks and take a test i hope that something happens i know that it has only been three months but today i felt like it was not going to happen for me i hate feeling this way but i can't help it :hugs: all around sorry to be such a downer and for the tmi


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-Thanks. I hate tww but I have my fingers crossed for you hunny. Lets hope you caught that little eggy!!! I am looking forward to you hopefully announcing a BFP!!!

Alley-Thanks also. I am sorry I can not give you any more news for another possible two weeks. 

AFM I did my second beta draw yesterday and the lab tech asked me why I have comming in for so many blood draws. It was really hard to explain that I was a high risk and that I had a history of ectopics. To make matters harder there was a woman who looked like she was about 5 months pregnant and she was just glowing. I pray that I can get to that point. I can only just pray. :( As for the pregnancy right now itself, still no bleeding and no major cramps. I have been having morning sickness though and its really been interfereing with my life. I cant wait for my results from my labs.


----------



## alleysm

Pixie do you have your first beta numbers yet?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Alley-no i dont. They dont want to worry me until they get the second set of numbers. Then they are supposed to call me some time in the middle of next week. I know I will be checking my phone often for their call though.


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie thanks for your good wishes i too hope that by some miracle i get a BFP although to be honest at the moment am not feeling so lucky but i guess we will see what happens. i can't wait to hear your betas am sure that they are doubling just fine 

alleysm how you holding up? i see that your from va what part ?


----------



## alleysm

Lucy529 said:


> pixxie thanks for your good wishes i too hope that by some miracle i get a BFP although to be honest at the moment am not feeling so lucky but i guess we will see what happens. i can't wait to hear your betas am sure that they are doubling just fine
> 
> alleysm how you holding up? i see that your from va what part ?

Hi lucy! Im in richmond va.. and thanks im doing ok.. made it through third round of maxi pads lol and trying to overdose on folic acid.. how are you?

Pixie- im itching for some good news!


----------



## Waitingtobe12

Hi everybody!!! Im new to this because i to had an ectopic in nov, 2011 and i want to try again!!! I think I may be preggers again but we will see, but like all of you i had a really, really hard time with my loss because it was my first child. Well my tube ended up rupturing and i lost my baby and my left tube!!!! I just need other females to talk to and befriend!!!! Thanks ladies lets come together:dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies...I have a question for you ladies that had surgery for your ectopic pregnancy. I had my surgery on November 1...after that my af for december was a little late ( but expected) then my one for january was right on time. February came a week early and it was only spotting ( which my doctor said was probably cause by not ovulating) now I'm on to March and am getting all the period like cramps ( as i did last month) but i'm now on cd 36 and normally af comes between 30-32 days... I took a preg test and it was bfn...just curious if any of your cycles went all weird after the ectopic?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Skeet-My cycle was weird while my levels were going back down to 0. After that they went back onto a 28 day cycle which was what I was on before my ectopic. I suggest you speaking to a doctor if your cycles stay irregular.


----------



## skeet9924

thanks pixxie... My doctor said that if I dont get a proper af this month then he will run tests


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey girls I got my beta levels back today. On Thursday (the day my period was supposed to visit) it was at 492! Then on Saturday (a little under the 48 hour mark) my labs were (drum roll please) 1945!!! They are more than doubling every 48 hours!!! They are doubling every 24 hours! They are actually thinking there is a possibility of two little ones, but we are going to still say one for now. 10 more days until I can see my little bean!! 

In my current little world also, my oldest decided to be bright the other day and pick up a wolf spider. Of course that damn thing bit him and I had to take my son to the doctors. That was of course after I mangled the spider with my TV remote :haha: The whole office was joking around with me about the spider but once they saw how big it was they were very serious. They placed my son on antibiotics so the bite doesn&#8217;t get infected and then told me that the antivenom for any type of bite of a venomous creature starts at around $2000!!! I was like ouch and could understand why they didn&#8217;t just want to shoot him up with it. Also my youngest is turning 1 on Monday but we are doing his party this Sat. We are going to have a St. Patty&#8217;s party!!! lol. Well hope everyone is having a good week so far.


----------



## alleysm

Whoot whoot! Yay pixie!!! Cant wait for scan pics in 10days!!!!


----------



## peachy905

Pixxie, congrats! Such great news. Little boys can be a handful eh?


----------



## kaznib

Waitingtobe12 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Im new to this because i to had an ectopic in nov, 2011 and i want to try again!!! I think I may be preggers again but we will see, but like all of you i had a really, really hard time with my loss because it was my first child. Well my tube ended up rupturing and i lost my baby and my left tube!!!! I just need other females to talk to and befriend!!!! Thanks ladies lets come together:dohh:

Hiya WTB (i shortened ur name hope u dont mind as its too long to type all the time:winkwink:) I am in very similar situation as u, I had an ectopic on 9th Feb and had my right tube removed. I came on here to chat to other women who have been in the same situation and it has been great as they have been so lovely and lots of success stories after ectopics. I am very concerned with having one tube left as i really want to conceive, am currently waiting in my AF to arrive which should be due any day now! 

I know how you are feeling it was my first aswell, i miscarried one in my uterus and then went on to have an ectopic 2 weeks later...shocking i know!!


----------



## kaznib

Hi all ladies hope ur all ok:) still waiting on my AF to arrive, maybe st.paddys day will bring me some luck! thinking of u all:)


----------



## Lucy529

hello ladies

pixxie YAY!! i bet that there are two in there too,lol won't that be a huge happy surprise can't wait to see those pics of one or two hugs i bet a big weight has been lifted off your shoulders.

kaznib hope that af arrives soon for you 

wtb welcome to the thread so sorry for your loss you will find tons of support here we are all on the same boat but it is nice to have ladies that have gotten their bfp even with just the one tube 

skeet welcome as well so sorry for your loss i have never had a regular cycle so i can't help you there to be honest when i got that bfp in october i was super shocked just goes to show God is in control i hope that it all works out for you soon and that you get that bfp soon 

peachy how are you? how is that ms? 

:wave: to all the other girls hope that you are all doing good 

afm well i have the flu from what my dr told me and also a uti which scared the crap out of me bc i began to pee blood yesterday morning and so off to the dr i went, they did a preg test and of course bfn so am not keeping my hope for this month, i know that there are a few days left before testing but to be honest i think that i didn't o again so am on atibiotics for the uti and it is supposed to help with the flu so i hope that i feel better soon and since i told my hubby that i would try to get healthier i guess that is what am going to be concentrating on other than that i have been working hard with the warm weather we have been getting tons of people out so that is good 

hope that everyone is doing good


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Lucy. Sorry to hear about flu and uti.. :( 

I get them all the time and they are horrible!! Dr actually gave me a years supply of pregnancy friendly antibiotics so I don't have to keep going in to see him for them


----------



## Lucy529

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks Lucy. Sorry to hear about flu and uti.. :(
> 
> I get them all the time and they are horrible!! Dr actually gave me a years supply of pregnancy friendly antibiotics so I don't have to keep going in to see him for them

:hugs: to you they are horrible i about cried yesterday it was hurting so bad but (knock on wood) i have only had two really bad ones i think in my life i didn't even know i had the flu i that it was something i ate but no my dr said it was the flu 

i don't even know how i could of gotten the uti but my boss said it was to much sex lol :haha: but who knows


----------



## Lucy529

alleysm said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> pixxie thanks for your good wishes i too hope that by some miracle i get a BFP although to be honest at the moment am not feeling so lucky but i guess we will see what happens. i can't wait to hear your betas am sure that they are doubling just fine
> 
> alleysm how you holding up? i see that your from va what part ?
> 
> Hi lucy! Im in richmond va.. and thanks im doing ok.. made it through third round of maxi pads lol and trying to overdose on folic acid.. how are you?Click to expand...

i used to live in lynchburg right before moving to colorado but i grew up in Patrick county near martinsville va, i do love va but i guess that is why i love living here it reminds me of there, your in the "big" city conpared to where i grew up lol am a small town type kind of girl


----------



## skeet9924

Lucy529 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lucy. Sorry to hear about flu and uti.. :(
> 
> I get them all the time and they are horrible!! Dr actually gave me a years supply of pregnancy friendly antibiotics so I don't have to keep going in to see him for them
> 
> :hugs: to you they are horrible i about cried yesterday it was hurting so bad but (knock on wood) i have only had two really bad ones i think in my life i didn't even know i had the flu i that it was something i ate but no my dr said it was the flu
> 
> i don't even know how i could of gotten the uti but my boss said it was to much sex lol :haha: but who knowsClick to expand...


Sex can cause the uti...I got them more then I do now when i first got with my oh.


----------



## peachy905

Welcome skeet and wtb. Sorry to hear about your loss. I have found this group a wonderful support system and hope you will too.

Kaznib, hope u get some good news for st paddy's day! I was a total poas addict. How many dpo are you?

Lucy, sorry to hear you have the flu and a uti. Hope things get better soon. I hear cranberry juice is good for helping with uti... The ocean spray white cranberry is so delish! 

AFm, still nauseous but at least there has been less vomiting so am grateful. My skin looks awful, all splotchy... I guess as long as my baby is healthy it is all that matters. Lost about 12 lbs so far, hope little one is okay.

Hi to anyone else I've missed *waves*


----------



## peachy905

skeet9924 said:


> Hi Ladies...I have a question for you ladies that had surgery for your ectopic pregnancy. I had my surgery on November 1...after that my af for december was a little late ( but expected) then my one for january was right on time. February came a week early and it was only spotting ( which my doctor said was probably cause by not ovulating) now I'm on to March and am getting all the period like cramps ( as i did last month) but i'm now on cd 36 and normally af comes between 30-32 days... I took a preg test and it was bfn...just curious if any of your cycles went all weird after the ectopic?

It took me about two cycles to get back to normal. My first cycle was about 40 days instead of the usual 34. My doc told me that by third things should have normalized. Hope this info gives you some relief...


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Peachy...this would be my 4th cycle ..and the first 2 after the ectopic were pretty normal...just wonder why everything is so out of whack now...If I dont get af in another week, i'm going back to Doctor


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi girls

Sorry I've been so scarce - been working late this week so been absolutely knackered when I've come home (and then had to work some more....!)

How are you all doing? Pixxie honey, how's it going with you?

Lucy - how are you doing my lovely?

Everyone else - I promise I haven't forgotten you, just saying a great big hi and hope you're all doing fantastically well. I'm off to bed pretty soon - hubby's out with a friend tonight so I'm taking this opportunity to climb into bed early - what decadence....

AFM, well some very exciting news - we've been invited to our first IVF seminar up in Oxford on the 28th March :) Can't believe we've been invited to one so soon, really excited, because this means it's the start of our journey.....We're still trying while we wait, and I'm officially in the TWW now (took my last round of clomid). I'm symptom spotting to the n-th degree and have already peed on so many sticks, even though I'm only 10DPO hahah! What can I say, I'm a POAS addict ;-)

Miss chatting to you girls. Will try and post a longer post over the weekend. Right now, I'm off to bed with a nice cup of tea and my Kindle to read Game of Thrones (if you haven't seen the TV series, get it, it's great!!)

lots of love and babydust
Carmen. xx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Moose-That is fantastic news!!! I hope that you get a BFP soon no matter what happens and that the baby is a healthy and happy one. It makes me so happy to hear you are so close to getting to that point too. 

To all my other fellow ladies I hope you are all doing well and that you all have a fun St. Pattys day. 

AFM I feel like an emotional,nauses mess. Emotional cause while yes the doctor told my husband and I no intercourse she didnt say dont kiss your wife or hug her or cuddle with her and so I am feeling a little love deprived right now. Then to add to it I am constently sick now! It doesn't go away till like 3 in the afternoon and by that point I will want to just sleep. To add to it my nerves are through the roof about the upcomming ultrasound. My mother in law is going to be going with me to it, but my own mother said she wanted to hang out with her boyfriend at that time. Yeah talk about some family love. My husband is getting his forklift license that day too so he wont be with me, which is also making me an emotional wreck. Im sorry I just really felt the need to vent and you women always manage to calm me down. The plus side....still no bleeding and no cramping (at least no very painful cramping). I think the baby is in the right place now, I am just praying it makes it to term.... 5 more days.


----------



## alleysm

Pixie my fx for you! And we all love you here ... virtual hugs!


----------



## jackson09

Hello. I am do deeply sorry to hear about the lost. We had an ectopic discovered on 12-21-10. We are finally trying for another now with the assistance of 50mg clomid. We had our first visit at the fertility clinic and was told I ovulated from last cycle but today I am CD7 and I am going to add robitussin to this for more cervical mucous . But I would love to travel this long journey again with faith. Hope. And love!!!


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies :wave:

just a quick post as am at work and am busy am doing at lot better with the uti and i think that am finally over the flu yay, hope that you are all doing good and i hope that later today i can post better but for now just hi hugs all around

welcome to the new ladies


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies, 
Hope everyone had a great weekend...as for me SPRING BREAK THIS WEEK!!! WOOT!:happydance: The sad thing is I am completely bored. My husband is out getting his fork lift license this week and my boys are both in daycare so its just me in the house, left with my thoughts. To make matters harder for me, I was doing dishes this morning and while right in the middle of doing dishes ms kicked in hard core and I ended up vomiting all over my nice clean dishes. :dohh:](*,) Yeah so I had to do all the dishes again. 

Oh also today is my youngest sons 1st birthday!!!! I am so amazed how fast time flys by. But I wouldnt change it for anything. My boys are what are giving me strength during this period of uncertinty. 

Well ultrasound is in 3 more days ladies. FX and baby dust to everyone who is still waiting for the BFP. :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hi pixxie :wave: happy b day to your little boy !!! time flys :happydance:

i need some words of encouragement or a shoulder to cry on i think is more like it, i have been feeling so sick i think that the flu is back or i have some bug i have been so tired lately and neaseas, i crave somethings too i already did about 10 preg test all BFN's i don't know what is wrong with me but if it doesn't go away soon am going to have to go back to the dr and have an endoscopy done, am not looking forward to that i just want to crawl back in bed and sleep :sleep:

sorry for the me post am just not feeling well :nope:


----------



## alleysm

Awe lucy.. i hope you feel better!!

Afm well i think me and hubs goofed. We had alot of fun in the bed this weekend so i updated my temps on the chart and got my crosshairs for friday.. ive been takingextra folic for about 3 weeks but we havent reached our 3month mark since mtx.... we werent going to try again until next cycle.. im a little worried..


----------



## Lucy529

thanks alleysm 

i hope it all works out for you what ever the outcome, sometimes things happen for a reason will be praying for you


----------



## peachy905

Lucy, so sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Is it possible to take a bit of time off? It sounds like your days are pretty long... I hope that it ends up begging a bfp instead of the flu. Sending you good vibes!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy905 said:


> Lucy, so sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Is it possible to take a bit of time off? It sounds like your days are pretty long... I hope that it ends up begging a bfp instead of the flu. Sending you good vibes!

thanks peachy i wish that i could take some time off but my bosses are leaving for their vacation in a few days and am going to be alone in the hotel since hubby works now i am going to be doing 14 or maybe more hour days for a week but we are planning on taking a few days off in April 

i am really starting to worry i just got home and changed into pjs and my bbs are hurting that or my chest i am going to talk to my dr tomorrow maybe if i don't feel better soon i might ask them to do a blood test to make sure that am not preg and see where they want to go from there she had told me that she wanted to do an endoscopy to make sure there was nothing wrong with my stomach 

am really worried as last time my heart had a slight irregular rhythm but they said it was nothing to worry about i had to go to the er about 4 times, and then today i have been neasea and just want to eat anything spicy lol am not one to turn down a burger and today the thought of even biting into one made my stomach turn although hubby enjoyed his lol 

thanks for hearing me out i think that these past few days hubby is happy to be at work and away from his crazy crying wife lol any little things make the water works go off lol, what are your thoughts about massages?

my boss's dad goes to a women that helps him with his pain and we are thinking about going to her since she does massages for women that are ttc i might go to her what do you think? all right girley am off to pop some popcorn grab hotsauce and watch some tv in bed :hugs:


----------



## mamatrujillo

Lucy hun it seems you and i meet again in this thread. I just experienced my first loss of a baby. We discovered our little bean in my right tube on Saturday. The luck of the irish on st patties day wasnt on my side, or maybe it was. if i hadnt discovered it as early as we did, i would have ruptured and experienced a lot more pain than i already have. The hardest thing is being able to just talk about it. my husband is still shocked and so hurt by it. he and i are both very scared to try again. with my wounds still fresh, i dont know what to think or feel anymore. The thought of having this happen again, and the risks to my life are terrifying. i dont want to leave my children without a mother. But i cant help how badly my husband and I want a baby together. Is it selfish of us to want another baby? Should we give up the dream all together and try to move on? I just feel so empty and broken. We have had little support from family. No one in his family even bothered to call accept his brother who just wanted my pain pills. I know right? what an ass. 

I am seing my doctor again in 2 weeks to see what plan route we want to take. I dont think we will use any fertility meds this time around. it may take longer to get pregnant all natural, but im almost certain it was the meds that caused the ectopic. ugh i want so badly to be pregnant again. but i dont know if we can handle the day to day anxiety of wondering what could go wrong :( I just really need to talk to ppl who understand how i feel.


----------



## mamatrujillo

Lucy529 said:


> peachy905 said:
> 
> 
> Lucy, so sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Is it possible to take a bit of time off? It sounds like your days are pretty long... I hope that it ends up begging a bfp instead of the flu. Sending you good vibes!
> 
> thanks peachy i wish that i could take some time off but my bosses are leaving for their vacation in a few days and am going to be alone in the hotel since hubby works now i am going to be doing 14 or maybe more hour days for a week but we are planning on taking a few days off in April
> 
> i am really starting to worry i just got home and changed into pjs and my bbs are hurting that or my chest i am going to talk to my dr tomorrow maybe if i don't feel better soon i might ask them to do a blood test to make sure that am not preg and see where they want to go from there she had told me that she wanted to do an endoscopy to make sure there was nothing wrong with my stomach
> 
> am really worried as last time my heart had a slight irregular rhythm but they said it was nothing to worry about i had to go to the er about 4 times, and then today i have been neasea and just want to eat anything spicy lol am not one to turn down a burger and today the thought of even biting into one made my stomach turn although hubby enjoyed his lol
> 
> thanks for hearing me out i think that these past few days hubby is happy to be at work and away from his crazy crying wife lol any little things make the water works go off lol, what are your thoughts about massages?
> 
> my boss's dad goes to a women that helps him with his pain and we are thinking about going to her since she does massages for women that are ttc i might go to her what do you think? all right girley am off to pop some popcorn grab hotsauce and watch some tv in bed :hugs:Click to expand...


i wanted to answer your question about a massage therapist. YES, as a massage therapist myself I highly recommend it. It is great for infertility, pain, stress, migraines, hormonal imbalances you name it. Find out if your boss's dads therapist accepts insurance or if your insurance will reimburse you. sometimes you can get a script from your doc and submit the receipts to your insurance for reimbursment. I wish I knew a therapist like myself to help me. its difficult to do it on myself. lol. When i was in school, myself and several friends became pregnant. and i hadnt had a cycle in over 2 years and BAM got pregnant. When I started teaching one of my students had been ttc for 15 years and found out a month before graduation that she was pregnant :) I know massage played a huge role in it. Good luck hun :)


----------



## kaznib

Hi Ladies I have finally taken my first AF since my surgery (7weeks ago), it was heavier and more painful than before but I'm so relieved it came so now i can think about my body slowly getting back to normal:) 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

mamatrujillo-I am sorry for your loss, but you are in loving hands here. Ectopics are very hard to pinpoint what caused them to happen and sometimes we are just a weird statistic. With my ectopic I had already had 2 completely normal healthy baby boys and no miscarrages at all and then I found out I was pregnant (by complete surprise) with the ectopic and really they can never tell me what caused it. The doctor thinks I was a fluke but I think it was the birth control I was on...so who knows. I think that your doctor will be able to provide you with some great options :hugs: 

Kaznib-YAY for first AF!!!! You are getting close to that big time again and hopefully it will go a lot smoother!!! My first AF after the surgery and methotrexate was very painful especially on the side that my ectopic was on, the pain will go down over time. But yay I am so happy for you! :D

AFM tommorow is the big days girls!!! Ultrasound time!!!! My husband was able to get a break from his forklift course to go with me to the ultrasound so I feel much happier knowing that he is going to be next to be. To add to it I cant seem to shake my ms...I keep throwing up and my children look at me like I am dying and it makes me feel horrible. My oldest came up to me the other day and kissed my head and said "mommy sick?" and I said mommy is fine and cuddled with him. He is a sweetheart. I am going to talk to my doctor at my next appointment about getting some zofran cause I dont want my kids to worry about me. Well hopefully next time I am on tomorrow it will be to post good news and a ultrasound pic...I will be 6 weeks and 3 days I think!!!


----------



## Lucy529

mamatrujillo- am again so sorry for your loss but am glad that you found us you will find tons of support here with all the lovely ladies, as you might have read as well there are already a couple of our girls that already pregnant so there is hope. i totally get your fear though but the chances of it happening again are pretty low but only you and your hubby can make that decision, personally i don't have any kids neither does my hubby so for us not trying is not an option, we are all here for you for support how shitty of your brother in law wanting your pills i too have no family here and so we were alone with our sadness although my boss was there for support and still is so that helped, we still have not told a lot of people only my brother, sister and an aunt know about my family hate each other so telling them is not an option for me :hugs: to you pm me if you need 

as to the massages the lady is not a therapist but more of a "healer" if you know what i mean, my bosses dad says that she is good my bosses wife and i have become close and so she is also my shoulder to cry on and she also thinks that i should give it a go, am thinking about it hubby backs me what ever choice i make so am thinking about it 

kaznib yay for af the wait to get it is so freakin long and we never think that we are going to be happy to see her but am glad that your body is getting back to normal 

pixxie i hope that your dr gives you something for the neasea, although i am not preg at the moment i have my stash of pills that i got from my last preg, i actually have a drawer with all my meds and when there is something wrong i go straight for it lol can't wait to see the pics of your little bean 

afm well i am so tired i feel like am not sleeping that well although am taking my sleeping pills and meds am just not feeling it, am not looking forward to the comming week my boss leaves on friday and then am all alone until next friday not af for me yet so am waiting on her too ugh, am having some slight cramps oh my dr called the other day and thank God that the uti was only and nothing more serious, i need some energy lol

pink, lovebot i hope that you ladies are doing ok and hope to hear from you soon 

:wave: to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## peachy905

Lucy, so sorry that you are having such a tough time my dear. I would definitely recommend massage. While I cannot say if it actually helps TTC, I know that it helps with stress which is hugely positive because we all know the emotional roller coaster TTC can have. I also went to a naturopath to help with my diet. I admit that I am terrible at eating a well balanced diet. It is just so easy when life is busy to pick up a pizza. In anycase, during December when I had success I was doing yoga, getting massages and had increased my fruit and veggie intake. I think just an overall improvement in ones health is a great thing - TTC or not. Take care hun. *big hugs*

Pixxie - I am so excited for you. After this scan you will feel so much less anxious. Given that you have ms already I think it is supposed to be a good sign that everything is developing well. I know what you mean by trying to not worry your little ones. My ds once said that he does not like the baby because it makes mommy sick and I felt so bad. I have been on pills last few weeks and starting to feel a bit better. Throwing up only a few times a week now and fingers crossed in another two weeks or so it stops completely!

Mamatrujillo, welcome to the group. Ectopics are so difficult and take your time with both your physical and emotional recovery. Your doctor is in a good position to give you guidance of when you can start again. Hope you are feeling better.

Kaznib, congrats on getting AF again. Sounds like things are getting back to normal. Hope all is well with you.

AFM, I just had an appointment with my ob. Had a weird stretching on my left side and panicked. She said it was just my uterus growing and that heartbeat sounded fine. I have my anatomy ultrasound scheduled next month and am really excited!! Morning sickness has eased off a bit but still really tired. I guess only bad news is I lost 2 more pounds : (


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies so I had the ultrasound...the baby is in the right spot!!!! The down side is I hate my ultrasound tech, first of all she did not do a vaginal ultrasound cause she felt that the view of the baby was good enough, but here is why I hate her. When she did the ultrasound she had the thing on my stomach in one position that showed me to be 6 weeks 2 days with a heart rate of 93-95. Then she moved it to a different position where I suddenly became 6 weeks 4-5 days with a heart rate of 98-109. Then she told me that the heart beat was a little slow...great now another thing for me to freaking stress on. I hope my OB calls me today to settle my fears. Also she only gave me one pic and it was a crappy pic but I will post it later :).


----------



## alleysm

Pixie So super super happy its in the right spot!!!! Hopefully the tech was just that a crappy one and everything is fine.. post an update when you can!


----------



## peachy905

Yay Pixxie!! I just knew baby would be in the right place. Don't worry about the heartbeat. At around 6 weeks my baby's was about 110 which I was told is on the low side. At 8 week check up it was in the normal range.mcan't wait to see pic!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well I talked to my doctor a little bit ago and I think the ultrasound tech is going to get into a little bit of trouble for telling me that the heart beat is slow. The doctor was telling me that telling me that is her job not the ultrasound tech. She did admit though that the heart was on the slow side and that she is going to keep positive thought out there for us. Not only that but she is going to schedual another ultrasound for me after my appointment in two weeks. She wants to give this baby a chance. My husband kept saying how he has a good feeling about this pregnancy but thanks to that evil ultrasound tech I am now filled with doubt and fear. Please pray for my little bean ladies...It really needs positive thoughts.


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie YAY that the baby was in the right place sucks about the tech though, the good thing is that your dr is going to keep an eye on you am sure that all will be fine will be praying for you and that tech should have a good talking to just my opinion 

peachy totally agree on the getting healthy for me it is like you said so easy to just order something to be delivered to the motel i told hubby that i would try to get healthy if this was a bfn but now that he is working i just eat what ever fills my stomach and get to bed tomorrow my long week begins so am going to be even busier but am going to be so looking forward to getting away towards the end of april 

afm last night was the worst night i have had in a while, my stomach hurts so bad that getting comfy was not happening i woke up and walked around awhile and when i did lay down i began to run a fever, i am cramping i don't know whether af is on her way or something am not going to lie but i have been testing all bfn but my bbs hurt from time to time but i think that it's just the witch on her way 

i might be on here in the morning or when i have time for now am off to bed night ladies will be praying for you all


----------



## pixxie1232001

So I was looking it up and turns up there is a clinic in the city over from me that does ultrasounds starting at $75. So I am going to call them in the morning and explain the situation. With any luck with will do an ultrasound for me next week for a decent price to just check on the heart beat and the growth. Plus there is a physcian on duty if there is any bad news...Thats one thing everyone should know about me, if things dont work as they should I tend to take matters into my own hands until I am content with the outcome and I know at this center they will be great so Ill let you all know what they say in the morning. :)


----------



## kaznib

pixxie1232001 said:


> So I was looking it up and turns up there is a clinic in the city over from me that does ultrasounds starting at $75. So I am going to call them in the morning and explain the situation. With any luck with will do an ultrasound for me next week for a decent price to just check on the heart beat and the growth. Plus there is a physcian on duty if there is any bad news...Thats one thing everyone should know about me, if things dont work as they should I tend to take matters into my own hands until I am content with the outcome and I know at this center they will be great so Ill let you all know what they say in the morning. :)

Pixxie It's in the right place and u should be stress free! just try and relax yourself as much as possible, get hunny to spoil u for a whole week! less stress means less complications:blush:u will be just fine i feel it xxx

All other ladies hope u have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Samantha23

I'd like to be a TTC buddy after ectopic.... I had an ectopic pregnancy that resulted in surgery and the shot July 2011.... still no BFP yet though but i'm currently in the 2WW


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hello Samantha I am very sorry for your loss but you are in a great group of women. We will love to be here with you on your journey of TTC even through pregnancy!!! God I hated the ttw and I hope you get some good news. 

Thanks girls for all of your encouragment. It really feels good to have you all to vent to or else my poor hubby would be ripping out all of his hair lol. The place that I was talking about doesnt even have an opening until the 9th and by that point i am sure my doctor will have done my second ultrasound. Also I was looking at my calander and turns up my AF started on the 8th of febuary which would have put me at 6 weeks 1 day when I went in for my ultrasound...which means the babys heartbeat is just starting to beat...which means my babys heartbeat is still in the normal range for being this early...I mean I should just be greatful she even saw the heartbeat and now I am! :D 

Also in my little world, I am going to enjoy my last day of Spring Break since med school starts back up on monday..So my sis and I are going to see the Hunger Games tonight!!! Well hope everyone is doing good and wish you all tons of baby dust!!!


----------



## peachy905

Samantha, welcome. Hope you get a bfp soon! I joined this group about a month before I found out I was pregnant and the ladies here are great!

Pixxie, enjoy your evening. Hunger games sound like it'll be really good.


----------



## HappyLady

Hello all!! I don't want to feel like I am barging in on your thread....I just wanted to say I am sooooo sorry to all of the losses!! I too experienced an eptopic pregnancy in 2005 which resulted in me loosing my left tube. I met my husband in 2008 and we have been trying to concieve since since. With no luck :cry: My husband and I have no children together. He has 3 with his exwife and I have 1 with my ex. So we already have a house full. I would just like to have at least 1 more child. I love children. Well best of luck to all!!


----------



## md13

Hey every one Im new to this site I had an ectopic 2 weeks ago I was bleeding internally had my left tube removed my right tube had bleeding but they cleaned it out and said it was ok. I am 23 years old and this was my first pregnancy and i have no other children my husband and i had been trying for 2 years before. I just got word back yesterday that the tube they removed did not contain the baby and that the surgeon thinks it may of happened it my remaining tube and have aborted itself into the uterus. The surgeon said mine was a 1 in 1000 case and i know have a '50/50' chance of conceiving naturally has anyone else experienced this?...... I am planning to wait the 3 months before starting to try again and im currently contemplating whether or not to get a hsg test to check if my remaining tube is ok or if it is damaged but im not sure if i should get the test done as there is a risk of infection. I am really scared to start trying again .


----------



## mamatrujillo

HappyLady said:


> Hello all!! I don't want to feel like I am barging in on your thread....I just wanted to say I am sooooo sorry to all of the losses!! I too experienced an eptopic pregnancy in 2005 which resulted in me loosing my left tube. I met my husband in 2008 and we have been trying to concieve since since. With no luck :cry: My husband and I have no children together. He has 3 with his exwife and I have 1 with my ex. So we already have a house full. I would just like to have at least 1 more child. I love children. Well best of luck to all!!

I know how you feel. I have 4 children w my 2 ex and my husband has 1 child from a previous relationship and we had been ttc for nearly a year and finally found out i was pregnant but a week later discovered the ectopic and had to have surgery. I know that having one more baby would really help blend our family and have it bound forever. I wish you the best of luck hun.


----------



## mamatrujillo

md13 said:


> Hey every one Im new to this site I had an ectopic 2 weeks ago I was bleeding internally had my left tube removed my right tube had bleeding but they cleaned it out and said it was ok. I am 23 years old and this was my first pregnancy and i have no other children my husband and i had been trying for 2 years before. I just got word back yesterday that the tube they removed did not contain the baby and that the surgeon thinks it may of happened it my remaining tube and have aborted itself into the uterus. The surgeon said mine was a 1 in 1000 case and i know have a '50/50' chance of conceiving naturally has anyone else experienced this?...... I am planning to wait the 3 months before starting to try again and im currently contemplating whether or not to get a hsg test to check if my remaining tube is ok or if it is damaged but im not sure if i should get the test done as there is a risk of infection. I am really scared to start trying again .

Hey again hun. I think you posted on one of my threads and I am so happy to see you on this one as well. I think you should go with your gut. I know you are worried about infection but they can put you on meds for that. I know your fear. My ectopic was on the 17th and now im so scared to try again because my risks now are even higher. My heart is with you hun. I would suggest waiting the 3 months for your body to heal so you can breath a little bit more. If you need a buddy I will gladly be there for you:hugs:


----------



## mamatrujillo

I think I ovd yesterday and Im kinda freaking out. I know I should be happy but my husband and I bd'd the day before and later that evening I had ewcm, like a LOT, and then yesterday I started having light cramping on my right ovary. My baby was found in my right tube, but i know during my follicle check that i ovd from my left one last time. 

Even though I should be happy I ov'd on my own so soon after mc I am also terrified of another ectopic if I conceived.

Has anyone else ovd so soon after an ectopic? and has anyone conceive sooner than the recommended 3 month wait and had a healthy pregnancy? Im scared right now i just dont know what to feel


----------



## pixxie1232001

mama-I know your fears about falling pregnant, but the chances of this baby being in the right place are more in your favor then you think. I hope you get your bfp soon!!!

Welcome md13!!! I am sorry that you could not have met us all on better terms but well life has its ways. I am so sorry for your loss though and if you ever need to vent and talk that we are here for you. Know that we are all here for you and your journey!!! :hugs::flower:

AFM I am still here and alive and amazingly still pregnant!!! I just have had horrible ms the past couple of days and its not letting up at all. I lay on the couch most the day praying that it would but it doesnt. Then to add to it I have my med classes on mon and wed and its just all bad. :( Sorry for not uploading the ultrasound pic the damn scanner and camera are not wanting to work for me. I think it has to do with the fact that my son tried to shove his grilled cheese into my USB port and its not reading anything correctly:dohh: I have my OB appointment on tuesday and hopefully they will do another ultrasound that day since I just discovered they have an ultrasound machine there in their office, if not schedual it soon. I feel very pregnant though. 

Also my oldest son pulled the fire alarm yesterday at preschool...ugh:dohh::dohh::dohh: Lucky for us the teachers there are very forgiving. What am I going to do with him lol:shrug:


----------



## md13

mamatrujillo said:


> md13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey every one Im new to this site I had an ectopic 2 weeks ago I was bleeding internally had my left tube removed my right tube had bleeding but they cleaned it out and said it was ok. I am 23 years old and this was my first pregnancy and i have no other children my husband and i had been trying for 2 years before. I just got word back yesterday that the tube they removed did not contain the baby and that the surgeon thinks it may of happened it my remaining tube and have aborted itself into the uterus. The surgeon said mine was a 1 in 1000 case and i know have a '50/50' chance of conceiving naturally has anyone else experienced this?...... I am planning to wait the 3 months before starting to try again and im currently contemplating whether or not to get a hsg test to check if my remaining tube is ok or if it is damaged but im not sure if i should get the test done as there is a risk of infection. I am really scared to start trying again .
> 
> Hey again hun. I think you posted on one of my threads and I am so happy to see you on this one as well. I think you should go with your gut. I know you are worried about infection but they can put you on meds for that. I know your fear. My ectopic was on the 17th and now im so scared to try again because my risks now are even higher. My heart is with you hun. I would suggest waiting the 3 months for your body to heal so you can breath a little bit more. If you need a buddy I will gladly be there for you:hugs:Click to expand...


Hi again :) .....i think i might wait and see how things go first then take the hsg test if things are not working... i am very sorry for your loss .. ....... aww thanks would love to be buddies :hugs:.. are you waiting 3 months also before ttc ? ....waiting sux


----------



## mamatrujillo

md13 said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey every one Im new to this site I had an ectopic 2 weeks ago I was bleeding internally had my left tube removed my right tube had bleeding but they cleaned it out and said it was ok. I am 23 years old and this was my first pregnancy and i have no other children my husband and i had been trying for 2 years before. I just got word back yesterday that the tube they removed did not contain the baby and that the surgeon thinks it may of happened it my remaining tube and have aborted itself into the uterus. The surgeon said mine was a 1 in 1000 case and i know have a '50/50' chance of conceiving naturally has anyone else experienced this?...... I am planning to wait the 3 months before starting to try again and im currently contemplating whether or not to get a hsg test to check if my remaining tube is ok or if it is damaged but im not sure if i should get the test done as there is a risk of infection. I am really scared to start trying again .
> 
> Hey again hun. I think you posted on one of my threads and I am so happy to see you on this one as well. I think you should go with your gut. I know you are worried about infection but they can put you on meds for that. I know your fear. My ectopic was on the 17th and now im so scared to try again because my risks now are even higher. My heart is with you hun. I would suggest waiting the 3 months for your body to heal so you can breath a little bit more. If you need a buddy I will gladly be there for you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi again :) .....i think i might wait and see how things go first then take the hsg test if things are not working... i am very sorry for your loss .. ....... aww thanks would love to be buddies :hugs:.. are you waiting 3 months also before ttc ? ....waiting suxClick to expand...

my doc may want to run tests too but i am going to hold off myslef. Give my body a break from all that stuff. I would love to be buddies too YAY:happydance: Were going to wait at least 3 months before trying again. 

Right now im trying to focus on healing and using my music to do that. Im auditioning this weekend in LA for season 3 of The Voice( if youve heard of it) and I know i can pour all my grieving and emotions into that. It will be a great way to help my heart, body, mind and spirit really heal so when I come back I will be a better wife and mother because of it! I keep telling myself i lost the baby for a reason, and maybe im suppose to do well on the show and pursue my dream for a little while. Who knows right? 

I think if we were to conceive this summer would be great. with all of our children we have a baby for every season but spring. we have a june, july, sept, dec, and jan :) we need a spring baby! i keep saying everything happens for a reason


----------



## Lucy529

Happylady welcome sorry for your loss i hope that one day soon you will get that bfp that we all long for so much, we are all here for you oh and you are not barging in we welcome everyone with open arms no matter when your ectopic happened we are here for you if you need to vent or just talk :hugs:

md13- so sorry hun :hugs: i really hope that if this turns into a bfp that it works out this time, i can't believe that they removed the tube and there was nothing in there you would think that they would be more careful i mean we are talking about a womans fertility they don't grow back, sorry got a little carried away, we all understand to well your fear but have faith that when it happens it will be your forever baby let us know how you get on 

mamatrujillo- so happy to see you how are you holding up? hope that your are doing well :hugs:

pixxie- hey girlie how are you doing? hope that ms goes away soon, but it is a small price to pay for a baby, can't believe your little boy lol sorry it is not funny but it is at the same time iykwim, kids they do the darnest things good thing that his teachers were forgiving, can you imagine what he is going to be like when he gets older, i will pray for patience for you :hugs: 

afm well i though that i would be working 12 to 14 hours a day but no it has been more like 14 to 16 and only sleeping 4 to 5 hours i am so tired my eyes burn lol but i am planning a small getaway with the hubs for mid april i really need it the good thing is that my boss comes back tomorrow well he won't be back into work until sat morning but am so sleeping in, with all this work i have had no time to think about ttc which has been so good, still no af though so who knows what is going on but am not going to stress about it at the moment well gotta go super busy but had to pause and say hi to all you 

:wave: to all the other ladies i hope that you are all doing well and that you soon update us on how your are all doing


----------



## md13

mamatrujillo said:


> md13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey every one Im new to this site I had an ectopic 2 weeks ago I was bleeding internally had my left tube removed my right tube had bleeding but they cleaned it out and said it was ok. I am 23 years old and this was my first pregnancy and i have no other children my husband and i had been trying for 2 years before. I just got word back yesterday that the tube they removed did not contain the baby and that the surgeon thinks it may of happened it my remaining tube and have aborted itself into the uterus. The surgeon said mine was a 1 in 1000 case and i know have a '50/50' chance of conceiving naturally has anyone else experienced this?...... I am planning to wait the 3 months before starting to try again and im currently contemplating whether or not to get a hsg test to check if my remaining tube is ok or if it is damaged but im not sure if i should get the test done as there is a risk of infection. I am really scared to start trying again .
> 
> Hey again hun. I think you posted on one of my threads and I am so happy to see you on this one as well. I think you should go with your gut. I know you are worried about infection but they can put you on meds for that. I know your fear. My ectopic was on the 17th and now im so scared to try again because my risks now are even higher. My heart is with you hun. I would suggest waiting the 3 months for your body to heal so you can breath a little bit more. If you need a buddy I will gladly be there for you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi again :) .....i think i might wait and see how things go first then take the hsg test if things are not working... i am very sorry for your loss .. ....... aww thanks would love to be buddies :hugs:.. are you waiting 3 months also before ttc ? ....waiting suxClick to expand...
> 
> my doc may want to run tests too but i am going to hold off myslef. Give my body a break from all that stuff. I would love to be buddies too YAY:happydance: Were going to wait at least 3 months before trying again.
> 
> Right now im trying to focus on healing and using my music to do that. Im auditioning this weekend in LA for season 3 of The Voice( if youve heard of it) and I know i can pour all my grieving and emotions into that. It will be a great way to help my heart, body, mind and spirit really heal so when I come back I will be a better wife and mother because of it! I keep telling myself i lost the baby for a reason, and maybe im suppose to do well on the show and pursue my dream for a little while. Who knows right?
> 
> I think if we were to conceive this summer would be great. with all of our children we have a baby for every season but spring. we have a june, july, sept, dec, and jan :) we need a spring baby! i keep saying everything happens for a reasonClick to expand...


WOW thats heaps cool yep ive heard of the voice best of luck hun fingers crossed for you! Thats great that your focusing on your healing right now i think maybe i need to shift out of freaking out mode and into healing mode soon. My husband keeps telling me everything happens for a reason i think it does too but im frustrated i dont know the reason yet lol ....i hope you get a spring rainbow :baby: x :hugs:


----------



## md13

Lucy529 said:


> Happylady welcome sorry for your loss i hope that one day soon you will get that bfp that we all long for so much, we are all here for you oh and you are not barging in we welcome everyone with open arms no matter when your ectopic happened we are here for you if you need to vent or just talk :hugs:
> 
> md13- so sorry hun :hugs: i really hope that if this turns into a bfp that it works out this time, i can't believe that they removed the tube and there was nothing in there you would think that they would be more careful i mean we are talking about a womans fertility they don't grow back, sorry got a little carried away, we all understand to well your fear but have faith that when it happens it will be your forever baby let us know how you get on
> 
> mamatrujillo- so happy to see you how are you holding up? hope that your are doing well :hugs:
> 
> pixxie- hey girlie how are you doing? hope that ms goes away soon, but it is a small price to pay for a baby, can't believe your little boy lol sorry it is not funny but it is at the same time iykwim, kids they do the darnest things good thing that his teachers were forgiving, can you imagine what he is going to be like when he gets older, i will pray for patience for you :hugs:
> 
> afm well i though that i would be working 12 to 14 hours a day but no it has been more like 14 to 16 and only sleeping 4 to 5 hours i am so tired my eyes burn lol but i am planning a small getaway with the hubs for mid april i really need it the good thing is that my boss comes back tomorrow well he won't be back into work until sat morning but am so sleeping in, with all this work i have had no time to think about ttc which has been so good, still no af though so who knows what is going on but am not going to stress about it at the moment well gotta go super busy but had to pause and say hi to all you
> 
> :wave: to all the other ladies i hope that you are all doing well and that you soon update us on how your are all doing




I am so slow!...like a turtle.... im trying to get a hold of this multi reply thing lol ...please forgive

*Lucy * I am so angry about the surgeon removing the tube and they didnt even offer me the shot they said surgery was the only option i feel violated that they removed it and the ectopic 'resolved' itself they could of left it alone :cry: he basically told me that he made a big mistake but its too little too late i just really hope my remaining tube is ok it also makes me angry because i am wondering how many other women this has happened to ? anyways enough of me on my soap box lol 



*Everyone * Random question/thought things happen when you least expect? what is everyone else's experience? does anyone else think this is true..... I was thinking about ttc 24/7 for over a year before my ectopic and ended up with constant BFN's but when i was getting comfortable with spending time with my husband and not obessesing over ttc thats when it happened ...go figure. I am trying not to get into obessive mode right now lol
](*,)


----------



## pixxie1232001

md13-My ectopic pregnancy was not planned at all. I was on the mini-pill birth control and had just had my youngest 6 months prior. The month before the ectopic I had stopped breastfeeding my son and was planning on asking to switch my birth control the following month at my gyno appointment. The thing is the following month my period never came which is very abnormal for me. I took a pregnancy test though and it came back negative. I just associated it with school and my stress of adjusting to two kids.Two weeks later I went to my appointment and I guess cause my period was two weeks late it was protical to do a blood test before they put my on my new birth control. The following day I got the results. My beta levels were at 39...I was pregnant. I was shocked and devestated and actually conisdered terminating the pregnancy because it was really unplanned but after talking with my husband we decided to keep it. Not even three days later I started to bleed. I went to the ER were they checked my levels again only to discover they were at 153. My cervix was closed and I wasnt having much pain so I was diagnosed with a threatened miscarrage. The bleeding got much heaver the following day so I went back to discover my levels were at 147. They figured I was having the miscarrage and to keep monituring my levels. The whole week though my levels went up even though I started to have pain on my right side and was bleeding pretty badly. Then that saturday I woke up in just the worst pain even and went down stairs to take some pain meds. I ended up collapsing on the floor thinking I was going to die right there. My husband heard me and called 911. Once in the ER they discovered my levels finally reached 5500 but nothing showed in my uterus...they found the pregnancy in my tube. I was rushed into surgery and they removed the pregnancy without taking my tube. Because of that 2 weeks later I discovered that the left over cells in my tube didnt reabsorb, instead they regrew to a continuing ectopic and I had to be treated with methotrexate. For the longest time I wished that had taken my tube and to be honest I still wish they did because I have a greater chance of having another ectopic on my right side. I am so amazed that this pregnancy is where it needs to be and even more so that it is making it. It has really become my rainbow baby after such a tramatizing experience.


----------



## md13

pixxie1232001 said:


> md13-My ectopic pregnancy was not planned at all. I was on the mini-pill birth control and had just had my youngest 6 months prior. The month before the ectopic I had stopped breastfeeding my son and was planning on asking to switch my birth control the following month at my gyno appointment. The thing is the following month my period never came which is very abnormal for me. I took a pregnancy test though and it came back negative. I just associated it with school and my stress of adjusting to two kids.Two weeks later I went to my appointment and I guess cause my period was two weeks late it was protical to do a blood test before they put my on my new birth control. The following day I got the results. My beta levels were at 39...I was pregnant. I was shocked and devestated and actually conisdered terminating the pregnancy because it was really unplanned but after talking with my husband we decided to keep it. Not even three days later I started to bleed. I went to the ER were they checked my levels again only to discover they were at 153. My cervix was closed and I wasnt having much pain so I was diagnosed with a threatened miscarrage. The bleeding got much heaver the following day so I went back to discover my levels were at 147. They figured I was having the miscarrage and to keep monituring my levels. The whole week though my levels went up even though I started to have pain on my right side and was bleeding pretty badly. Then that saturday I woke up in just the worst pain even and went down stairs to take some pain meds. I ended up collapsing on the floor thinking I was going to die right there. My husband heard me and called 911. Once in the ER they discovered my levels finally reached 5500 but nothing showed in my uterus...they found the pregnancy in my tube. I was rushed into surgery and they removed the pregnancy without taking my tube. Because of that 2 weeks later I discovered that the left over cells in my tube didnt reabsorb, instead they regrew to a continuing ectopic and I had to be treated with methotrexate. For the longest time I wished that had taken my tube and to be honest I still wish they did because I have a greater chance of having another ectopic on my right side. I am so amazed that this pregnancy is where it needs to be and even more so that it is making it. It has really become my rainbow baby after such a tramatizing experience.

Pixie so sorry for your loss and your traumatic experience :hugs: ...congrats on your rainbow baby thats great news! :thumbup:.... I cannot imagine having to deal with a continuing ectopic that must of been really scarey... its not so much i wish they hadnt taken the tube as i wish that had taken the correct tube since they suspect it actually occured in the tube they didnt remove also i just would of liked to been offered the methotrexate shot as an option my levels were only at 319 then 3 days later they dropped to 301 a day before i had surgery


----------



## Lucy529

md13 i can't believe that dr, i mean i know we are humans but one would think that they would have looked at other things before doing something so drastic, 
like you i had given up on the thought of having kids i have had problems since i was young and was told that bc of my diabetes and high blood pressure no dr would help me conceive(what a lie) when i had an ultrasound done to check for cysts(i have pcos so they wanted to check on that) they told me that they had found a cyst on my only ovary and so i thought that it was over for us, i actually talked to my boss about possibly adopting and had begaun to research that 3 days later on a sunday i began to bleed and thought that the cyst had ruptured so the next day i called my dr and she on a fluke did a test and sure enough i was pregnant, happiest moment, until i realized that something had to be wrong, i had some tests done and my levels were low but they told me that i was way early when i went in for my first prenatal i was told that i was having a miscarriage bc the bleeding was getting worse they monitored my levels for about three weeks and then she came to the conclusion that it was ectopic bc my levels kept going up and then down and then up again
the day of the surgery the found out that i had endometriosis (i think that is what it is) and they had to cut me open like a c section i know that my chances are greater for it to happen again bc i only have the one tube and one ovary so am trying to be realistic that it might not happen for us but am trying not to lose faith


----------



## md13

*Lucy -* i know what you mean about trying to be realistic but at the same time trying not to loose faith i keep bouncing back between the two right now 

I just hope that all of us get our Rainbow babies very soon ! :)


----------



## peachy905

Just wanted to drop in to say hi. Welcome to the new ladies who have recently joined. 
I wish I could come on more often to chat but have been continuing to feel pretty sick. So much for morning sickness subsiding in second trimester... hope everyone is doing well. Will come back later to catch up!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone!

I have thought of everyone in here very often. I wish I had the time and motivation to be here more often, however I'm going to keep checking in whenever I can....I'm never going to leave! 

Pixxie were you the last BFP? To be honest, I was hoping to see a few more!

Lucy, where are you at lovely? Did you ovulate last cycle? I see that you've been quite sick recently. I hope your time is coming soon. X. I see you asked about finding out the baby's sex. I am getting asked that a lot!! Everyone is naturally curious after 3 girls to see what this one will be. We did not find out the gender with any of the girls, and I have no inclination to find out with this one either. My DH and I haven't had the discussion yet. I think he's considering it, and I don't blame him. We will have to talk about it and decide soon. My prediction is a BOY. It is quite odd, but I feel a bit different this time. Hungrier, craving savory rather than sweet foods. Just generally thinking boy, and feel that my ectopic was a girl and made way for this one. Wishful thinking maybe. I'll be genuinely happy with either, so it will be very interesting to see! 

Peachy, it is nice to see you pop in as well, even though you've been dreadfully sick. Good to hear that all is on track with you. Are you going to find out your bubs gender?

Kaznib, was happy to read that you've had your AF back for a visit. So is it all systems go now?

MrsMoose, hope that all is going well with your journey towards IVF.

Pixxie, I'm so happy that everything is going well and baby is in the right place. I know I had an initial goal of getting to 8 weeks, so you're nearly there!

md31, I read your journey and am sorry for your loss. I'm incredulous that your ob took a healthy tube, and I know it would be easy to be bitter, but I admire your strength to keep moving forward. Ooh I see you're in Sydney. I'm in Brisbane. Hang in there. You have found a great group of women here.

To all of the other ladies, new and old, big hugs and waves.

My thoughts are with all of you lovely ladies. I know how hard it is to keep faith. Even now I still have my ups and downs...even being 17 weeks pregnant has not erased (and will not ever erase) my memories of my ectopic bean. I'm only just starting to feel a sense of reality with this pregnancy. We've told family and close friends, but I am still very guarded. My daughters still don't know yet. Maybe in a couple of weeks. My big scan is in 2 weeks time.

I'm going to try to hang around here a bit more. My thoughts are with you,

Pink xoxox

Just had a little read through and wanted to send a special hug to Annie77 who I see recently had the heartbreak of miscarrying. Words fail me. Thinking of you. X


----------



## pixxie1232001

Pink-Are you finding out what you are having? I am so excited for you:hugs:...it makes me feel great to see that you are getting to the big scan...are you going to get the 3D one done or just 2D? As far as I know I am the last BFP, but hopefully we get more in the near future. As for this pregnancy I will feel much much better once I make it to 12 weeks with a healthy heatbeat. But you are right 8 weeks is a pretty big reach as well. :)

AFM I have another OB appointment tomorrow and hopefully they will do another ultrasound so we can see how my little beans heart is doing. FX that its much faster and stronger. Other then that its the normal life for me...I registered for my Fall courses which is when the baby is due and I am taking like 13 units...ugh! Med school suck!!! lol.:dohh: Other then that its same old same old...oldest is sick with a flu bug and I am just suffering from horrible ms still. 

Also maybe you guys can shed some light onto this but I had a nightmare the other night where I went to the bathroom and started bleeding and had just a bunch of dark clots pass...I am thinking its just my subconciouse telling me my greatest fear but it has really sent me into the jitters. Who knows. I am not having any cramping or bleeding so idk. :shrug:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey girls!!! I did have another ultrasound today and my little bean had a heartbeat in the 130s-140s!!!!:happydance::happydance: My Ob said she was very very confident that this one was going to go to term and that I should not make any major plans for thanksgiving lol. Well finally here is a picture of the little bean!!!
 



Attached Files:







557629_424062287609003_100000157051231_1859691_1492184712_n.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mamatrujillo

pixxie1232001 said:


> Hey girls!!! I did have another ultrasound today and my little bean had a heartbeat in the 130s-140s!!!!:happydance::happydance: My Ob said she was very very confident that this one was going to go to term and that I should not make any major plans for thanksgiving lol. Well finally here is a picture of the little bean!!!

Im so happy for you!!! Thats so fabulous!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamatrujillo

Hey ladies sorry its been a while since ive posted an update. I saw my dr today for my post op. And to my shock I may be pregnant again already!!! I got af 4 days after my mc, and ovd 11 days after my mc. So now I am on cd 15, and 6dpo. My doc said that since there was no damage to my tubes that he isnt worried about me getting pregnant again so soon. We are waiting one more week to start testing! Goodness this would be so amazing if we are given a second chance...


----------



## md13

pixxie1232001 said:


> Hey girls!!! I did have another ultrasound today and my little bean had a heartbeat in the 130s-140s!!!!:happydance::happydance: My Ob said she was very very confident that this one was going to go to term and that I should not make any major plans for thanksgiving lol. Well finally here is a picture of the little bean!!!

Yay that is great news! :happydance:


----------



## resque07

I would like to join this thread. i recently had discovered my first bfp. after my tube reversal was in my right tube. it was caught super early due to my crazy poas obsession. ny levels never got higher than 111before i had methotrexate shot . Im am nervous about getting pregnant again. Im so afraid that i will always have a tubal now. is it possible to have a normal pregnancy after ectopic . Im really new to this is there anything you can do to prevent it .


----------



## pixxie1232001

resque-first of all welcome to our loving group!!! sorry you went through what you have been through but know that we are all here for you while you go through your ttc proccess and even beyond that!:hugs: As for getting pregnant again after an ectopic it is very and I mean very possible. I got pregnant 5 months after having my ectopic and the baby is in the right spot and very very healthy! I also believe there are two other women on here who also went through ectopic pregnancies and are now in their second trimesters or third...not sure lol. :haha:There is really no way to prevent another ectopic from happening. I mean you can get a test done called an HSG which will check your tubes to see if there is any heavy scar damage or blockage but other then that it's really the luck of the drawl as to if you have a normal pregnancy or not. Chances are in your favor though that the pregnancy will be normal. I took prenatals a month before I started activily ttc and then after that we just went from there. I am not sure what the other women did though. I got my :bfp: the first month of trying which was very shocking and to make you feel any better once you do get your positive you will be monitured right away and will have quite a few early ultrasounds to make sure your baby is ok and in the right spot. Good luck and know we are here for you!:flower:


----------



## Calliope

Hi ladies! I'm brand new here, but I thought I'd share a little of my story in this thread. 

I had a tubal rupture due to an ectopic pregnancy on December 19, 2011. My right tube had to be removed. Why this happened, I don't know. I didn't have any risk factors for it, that's just the way the cards were dealt I suppose. It was incredibly difficult to deal with and I really believed my chances of getting pregnant again were slim to none. I thought, since the odds were obviously not in my favor with that pregnancy, combined with the fact that I previously lost a baby at almost 22 weeks, it just wasn't going to happen for me.

Lo and behold, 2 weeks after my surgery, I conceived! I never even had a period after my surgery. We actually thought that maybe my hormone levels just hadn't gone down enough, and that's why the test was positive, but nope! I'm now 15 weeks along, and so far, everything is going well. I'm extremely fearful that something will go wrong, given my history, but I'm comforted by the fact that at least a pregnancy is possible. 

I just wanted to let people know not to give up hope. Pregnancy is indeed possible after an ectopic, even with just one tube. I wish each and every one of you all the best! :)


----------



## mamatrujillo

I just have to tell you all i just cant keep it quiet! I had I.B today and decided to take an internet test strip i ordered from amazon, and to my amazement its positive! faint, but its there! I am calling my doc first thing on monday, im 9dpo and only 3 weeks since my surgery. i am totally shocked right now. i just hope this little bean sticks in the right place!!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

mamatrujillo said:


> I just have to tell you all i just cant keep it quiet! I had I.B today and decided to take an internet test strip i ordered from amazon, and to my amazement its positive! faint, but its there! I am calling my doc first thing on monday, im 9dpo and only 3 weeks since my surgery. i am totally shocked right now. i just hope this little bean sticks in the right place!!!

OMG Thats fantastic!!!!! I hope that this goes all well for you and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo: Another BFP in the group! Can you post a pic of it so we can see???


----------



## Lucy529

hello all my lovely ladies 
sorry that i have not been on here as much super busy at work my boss came back last week but i was planning my own little get away that i so need and so i won't be on here as much next week sorry 
i know i have been bad at keeping the front page up to date sorry to the new ladies but i promise that as soon as am back from my vacation i will update it just know that you are all in my prayers and hoping that we keep those bfps rolling in 
to those that are curious as to what is going on with me i think that i am not ovulating at all the last two cycles i have not had a reg af just spotting and i have read that that is not good but am going to be seeing my dr sometime in april and so am going to talk to her about it and see what she thinks.
pink good to see you glad that all is going well 
mamatrujillo hope that line gets darker and that this is it for you, if you can post some pics i would really like it, lol am an addict 
pixxie glad that all is going well for you hope that the ms is not that bad and that you will be able to enjoy the pregnancy 
to all the new ladies :wave: am so sorry that we had to meet in these circumstances but you have come to the right place for support as you might have already read all of us here have had an ectopic sometime in out life and many of these lovely women are already expecting their happy bundle of joy so it is possible 
:hugs: all around


----------



## mamatrujillo

pixxie1232001 said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> I just have to tell you all i just cant keep it quiet! I had I.B today and decided to take an internet test strip i ordered from amazon, and to my amazement its positive! faint, but its there! I am calling my doc first thing on monday, im 9dpo and only 3 weeks since my surgery. i am totally shocked right now. i just hope this little bean sticks in the right place!!!
> 
> OMG Thats fantastic!!!!! I hope that this goes all well for you and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo: Another BFP in the group! Can you post a pic of it so we can see???Click to expand...

Im going to see if i can get it on my husbands camera on his phone. im going to take another test in the morning so its stronger and shows up better on the camera :)


----------



## Calliope

mamatrujillo said:


> I just have to tell you all i just cant keep it quiet! I had I.B today and decided to take an internet test strip i ordered from amazon, and to my amazement its positive! faint, but its there! I am calling my doc first thing on monday, im 9dpo and only 3 weeks since my surgery. i am totally shocked right now. i just hope this little bean sticks in the right place!!!

Congrats to you! My experience was almost the same, even down to the wonderful test strips from Amazon. (My first test was also very faint) I hope that it's in the right place this time. The wait to find out is scary, but the odds are definitely in your favor!


----------



## peachy905

Pixxie, I am so glad to hear that your baby's heartbeat is strong. Hugs to ya!

Mamatrujilo, omg that is so wonderful. I am so thrilled for you : )

Lucy, hope you and dh enjoy your much deserved getaway. 

Calliope, congrats and thanks for sharing your story. What is your due date? We can be bump buddies?!

AFm, i wonder if having the ectopic has just made me anxious in general. Even though I am in my 2nd trimester I have this terrible fear of miscarrying. When I went to emergency they basically cut me open for the tube removal. Every time I see the long vertical scar on my tummy it still makes me sad...


----------



## resque07

Well i got my bloods back a week after methotrexate shot and they were 246. they were 111they before my shot im worried although dr said he wasnt because i thought after the shot they would be dropping . im so afraid my tube will rupture. anyone else experience this. i go back in a week to see what they are.vi am praying they are down.....i dont want another shot i just want this to go away. and my breast have the brightest blue veins it looks like they are bruised. it seems like everyday it increases.


----------



## Lucy529

peachy i guess we never get over that sadness, just yesterday i was talking to my hubby that if we would of been able to keep our little angel we would be getting ready for the arrival of our little one not getting ready to go gamble and get drunk lol, i guess as the time gets closer to the would be date it is going to be harder not to constantly think of the what if's but our faith and hope and with God on our side we will geet throughh it 

resque7 is there anyway that they could check your levels sooner than that i mean you need to know what is going on .:hugs: and gl keep us updated with what is going on with you. i hope that it all gets sorted out soon for you so that you can begin to greive and then move onto healing hugs to you


----------



## mamatrujillo

K ladies the top test is the positive from my ectopic last month. the other 3 below it i have taken since yesterday. they are super faint, dont know if you can see them. i'l try to post a better one tomrw


----------



## mamatrujillo

top test is from ectopic, the other 3 are faint
 



Attached Files:







0407120848.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## resque07

Im going in on tuesday. thats the soonest i can go since its a holiday and the weekend. is it odd for them to be up a little. dr told me that the shot takes 2 to three days to works and by day four ur levels will be higher but will start to drop. so he said he suspects they rose pretty high bit then started dropping . does that sound right.


----------



## Calliope

peachy905 said:


> Pixxie, I am so glad to hear that your baby's heartbeat is strong. Hugs to ya!
> 
> Mamatrujilo, omg that is so wonderful. I am so thrilled for you : )
> 
> Lucy, hope you and dh enjoy your much deserved getaway.
> 
> Calliope, congrats and thanks for sharing your story. What is your due date? We can be bump buddies?!
> 
> AFm, i wonder if having the ectopic has just made me anxious in general. Even though I am in my 2nd trimester I have this terrible fear of miscarrying. When I went to emergency they basically cut me open for the tube removal. Every time I see the long vertical scar on my tummy it still makes me sad...

I'm due September 27th, we should definitely be bump buddies! 

After a loss, I think you'll always be fearful. It may be weird, but every time I go to the bathroom, I expect to see bleeding. I go in trying to mentally prepare for that. I don't feel like I'm ever in the clear, and probably won't until I bring home a baby. 

I see so many women that are carefree during their pregnancies. I wish I felt that way. I don't even feel comfortable telling people I'm pregnant. I think this is the first time in my life I've actually been happy that I'm overweight. People close to me can tell that I'm pregnant, since my stomach never pooched out, but everyone else just thinks I'm chubby. I know all too well how difficult it is to have random people ask about a baby that didn't make it.


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!! How's everyone doing?? Sorry I've been away I was at the cottage. 

I'm 8 dpo today and have a question.. I've been getting cramps, but they are not lower tummy cramps they are more to the left side .. Almost exact same place as my ectopic but on the opposite side?? Would I be getting cramps already if it's implanting in the wrong spot??


----------



## mamatrujillo

skeet9924 said:


> Hey ladies!! How's everyone doing?? Sorry I've been away I was at the cottage.
> 
> I'm 8 dpo today and have a question.. I've been getting cramps, but they are not lower tummy cramps they are more to the left side .. Almost exact same place as my ectopic but on the opposite side?? Would I be getting cramps already if it's implanting in the wrong spot??

Hi hun! I wouldnt worry at all. I ovulated on my right side which is exactly where my ectopic was when Id ovulated from my left. This month was my first cycle since my ectopic and I had cramping just like yours when I had implantation :happydance: Today i am 13dpo and Ive had 6 bfp's! I think the cramping is a good sign of implantation. You cant really know what side of the uterus your baby will implant. Baby dust to you dear and I hope for a bfp so I have a bump buddy!!:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks so much! That makes me feel a lot better.. Congrats on your bfp!! When did you get your first one??


----------



## mamatrujillo

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks so much! That makes me feel a lot better.. Congrats on your bfp!! When did you get your first one??

I purchased my tests on amazon. I used the Wondofo early test that show up at 10miu. I had my first super faint pos 9dpo. today i am 13dpo and it was a LOT darker today! dark enough that finally my husband could see it and stopped thinking i was totally insane! we just lost our baby a little over 3 weeks ago to the ectopic so the fact that we are pregnant again already is so insane! My doc wants me to come in this week for my blood tests. 
Whats insane is that last month when i had my tubal baby, my test showed up positive several days before my blood test did! I think if i would have listened to my doc office and hadnt been persistent that i would have ruptured. I owe a lot to those early pregnancy tests. They have them on amazon 25 for like 8 bucks and I had free 2 day shipping;) Let me know how your testing goes!!


----------



## skeet9924

I have some online cheapies here .. I'll probably waits few days to test. So glad you didn't listen to the doctors. I can't believe you fell preg so fast!! That's very impressive.. Since I had surgery to remove my preg I had to wait 6 weeks until I was allowed to bd.. It's been 5 months since my ectopic. 

I hope everything goes smoothly with this pregnancy.. I'll keep you posted for sure!!


----------



## MrsMoose

hi ladies

It's been a long while since I've posted, really sorry for the radio silence. I see I've missed a few BFPs, fantastic news :) that's really lovely to hear about.

I also see that Annie has very sadly miscarried :( Annie - I'm so sorry for what you're going through, I know you're probably not in the right headspace at the moment but just take your time and look after yourself. *Big hugs*

AFM - it's been a rough few weeks. I found out 2 weeks ago that I've been made redundant, and am leaving my company at the end of April. It's been a bit of a shock, considering they didn't exactly do it in a very nice way, so I am a bit relieved to be out of there, but still in shock I guess that I need to get myself out there and back on the market. I haven't heard anything back on the NHS funding for IVF yet, but in the meantime we've gone for our bloodtests and I've had a scan, and everything was fine and 100% normal. So just playing the waiting game really.

Sorry it's such a short post, going to bed in a bit, really struggling to bring myself out of the dumps recently and just finding myself sleeping more and more. Hope it passes soon. 

Hugs to you all. Really miss chatting to you and hope you're all smiling and looking after yourselves.

Carmen. xx


----------



## Annie77

Hi Guys

I miscarried on 24th March @ 6w 2d - started bleeding the morning of my daughters 9th birthday party. The PSU scanned me and couldn't see anything - mad panic as thoughts of another ectopic kicked in :-(
However my hcg came back at only 60 and two days later it was down to 24, one week later >5 so really it wasn't very traumatic at all. My last miscarriage took 3 weeks to stop bleeding, this one only 4-5 days.

I told hubby that we would ntnp for next few months so that i could lose some weight and put my focus onto something else. However - I got strong ovulation pains yesterday and couldn't resist some baydancing last night with the thought that some women are more fertile right after miscarrying.

So much for moving my focus away - am now officially 1dpo!


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry to hear of your mc :hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Annie77 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I miscarried on 24th March @ 6w 2d - started bleeding the morning of my daughters 9th birthday party. The PSU scanned me and couldn't see anything - mad panic as thoughts of another ectopic kicked in :-(
> However my hcg came back at only 60 and two days later it was down to 24, one week later >5 so really it wasn't very traumatic at all. My last miscarriage took 3 weeks to stop bleeding, this one only 4-5 days.
> 
> I told hubby that we would ntnp for next few months so that i could lose some weight and put my focus onto something else. However - I got strong ovulation pains yesterday and couldn't resist some baydancing last night with the thought that some women are more fertile right after miscarrying.
> 
> So much for moving my focus away - am now officially 1dpo!


I will tww with you annie i think im 1dpo but wint know for sure until i have a few more temps as i dont use opks.. :)


----------



## mamatrujillo

Annie77 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I miscarried on 24th March @ 6w 2d - started bleeding the morning of my daughters 9th birthday party. The PSU scanned me and couldn't see anything - mad panic as thoughts of another ectopic kicked in :-(
> However my hcg came back at only 60 and two days later it was down to 24, one week later >5 so really it wasn't very traumatic at all. My last miscarriage took 3 weeks to stop bleeding, this one only 4-5 days.
> 
> I told hubby that we would ntnp for next few months so that i could lose some weight and put my focus onto something else. However - I got strong ovulation pains yesterday and couldn't resist some baydancing last night with the thought that some women are more fertile right after miscarrying.
> 
> So much for moving my focus away - am now officially 1dpo!

Honey I am so sorry for your loss. I know there is still hope. I couldnt believe it when i ovulated on my own just 11 days after my ectopic mc on march 17th. My husband and I bd'd the day before and I never imagined getting pregnant again so soon. Or without fertility treatments for that matter. You are super fertile right now and I really hope your tww brings another little bean. I will be checking up on you!!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Annie-I am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I have my fingers crossed for good news for you in the future. :)

AFM-I have another doctors appointment on the 1st and hopefully I will be able to hear babys heart on the doppler! I should be about 12 weeks at that point. Once that is done I am going to make an appointment for 3 weeks out to find out what I am having since my OH and my family are split down the middle as what they want the gender to be lol. Its hard to believe that I am almost 9 weeks already and I feeling more confident about this pregnancy and this baby. 

In other words along with ms, I now have horrible gas...amazingly worse then my husband :haha: oh well. not much I can do about it.


----------



## peachy905

Annie, hun, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. *big hugs*. There is probably nothing that I can say to make this better... but please know that if you need to chat or vent you can message me anytime.

Pixxie, so glad that your pregnancy is progressing well! I totally know what you mean about the gas. I can definitely outburp dh now lol. I should be finding out if I am having a boy or girl next week. I have a son now so would love a daughter : ) That being said my son told me he would love a brother to play trains with. Either way it is all good! I am sure you will be able to hear that healthy heartbeat at your next appoinment. *hugs*

Carmen, I am so sorry to hear about the job situation. It is terrible when companies handle layoffs poorly. It may be tough right now but maybe think of this as a nice break to focus on your health, your family, and just feeling good in general! If there is anything I can do please message me. *hugs*

AFM, I have not puked for almost 5 days straight! My appetite is slowly starting to come back. I really want to put on some weight. Since the start of my pregnancy I have lost 11 lbs : ( Next week I have an anatomy ultrasound and so excited to see my baby onscreen!

Hope everyone else gets their BFP soon!


----------



## mamatrujillo

:cry::cry:

Ladies I have no idea how to feel right now. I have had 10 positive tests but my doc said my blood test was negative and that my levels were only at a 2. he insists that its not possible to have a positive hpt w such low levels. I thought maybe i had a bad batch of internet tests so i tried toilet water and even had my husband take a test. they were clearly negative. 

Im scared I will have a repeat of last month. Last month when I had my first blood test it was only a level 3, but 2 days later it was at a 9 and i was still having positive home tests. That pregnancy turned out to be the ectopic. I think the internet early tests saved my life. if i hadnt had those early results, i could have ruptured. This month I am concerned that I have another bad experience. 

My doc doesnt want me to come back for another week or two which seems like forever. Has anyone had a similar thing happen. whether you lost the pregnancy or not. Im concerned Im having a chemical pregnancy... or another ectopic, or a m/c. im now just waiting to start bleeding


----------



## peachy905

Mamatrujilo, I had a similar experience where I tested positive (on a first response stick) while I was on a business trip (about 10dpo). I wanted to test to rule out drinking during my dinners out with my colleagues. Was so excited and as soon as I got back from my trip about a week later I called to make an appointment for a blood test. Well next morning I started to have light spotting and then a full on period so I guess for me it was a chemical? Am still not sure exactly what happened. I know that a week seems like forever... hang in there. *hugs*


----------



## mamatrujillo

peachy905 said:


> Mamatrujilo, I had a similar experience where I tested positive (on a first response stick) while I was on a business trip (about 10dpo). I wanted to test to rule out drinking during my dinners out with my colleagues. Was so excited and as soon as I got back from my trip about a week later I called to make an appointment for a blood test. Well next morning I started to have light spotting and then a full on period so I guess for me it was a chemical? Am still not sure exactly what happened. I know that a week seems like forever... hang in there. *hugs*

Thank you peachy. I think i could handle a chemical more than another ectopic. ive done some research where one woman said she was only 3 days pregnant and her level was .8 and that her doc told her that she was barely pregnant. she went on to have a healthy pregnancy so I am really hoping things will be fine. I had ib less than a week ago, and last month i showed pg on my internet test before they considered me pg on the blood test. so i am just hoping they are wrong again. I am 15 dpo, but only cd 24 so i guess i can still get af. if i dont get it within the next week than I will test again. i will keep u posted for sure. I am really hoping to some day have a beautiful baby bump like you


----------



## burtch

hello everyone, id like to have a buddy as well..

have had 2 ectopic pregnancies already

Philippines
28yrs old
July 2009 - ectopic
right tbe removal

April 2010- left cornual ectopic
methotrexate + surgery

May 2011 - HSG
remaining left tube blocked :(


----------



## burtch

doc said our only hope is IVF but im still hopeful and praying so hard to GOD for a miracle, id stillw ant to conceive naturally,.and ill try any alternative remedies to unblock my left tube, we really really want to have children, since within almost 3 years of marriage we have no child yet, we could have had 2, but they were passing angels in our lives..

its inspiring though to read many success stories frm u guys, i hope and wish i will be sharing with u mine soon.. im really hopeful.. hubby is due to come home on July from work abroad.. baby dust to all of us.. hope to make friends with u all..


----------



## burtch

Annie77 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I miscarried on 24th March @ 6w 2d - started bleeding the morning of my daughters 9th birthday party. The PSU scanned me and couldn't see anything - mad panic as thoughts of another ectopic kicked in :-(
> However my hcg came back at only 60 and two days later it was down to 24, one week later >5 so really it wasn't very traumatic at all. My last miscarriage took 3 weeks to stop bleeding, this one only 4-5 days.
> 
> I told hubby that we would ntnp for next few months so that i could lose some weight and put my focus onto something else. However - I got strong ovulation pains yesterday and couldn't resist some baydancing last night with the thought that some women are more fertile right after miscarrying.
> 
> So much for moving my focus away - am now officially 1dpo!

hello annie, im so sorry for ur loss,.. :hugs:

and im praying and hoping positive results with ur ttc again..:winkwink:


----------



## burtch

alleysm said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I miscarried on 24th March @ 6w 2d - started bleeding the morning of my daughters 9th birthday party. The PSU scanned me and couldn't see anything - mad panic as thoughts of another ectopic kicked in :-(
> However my hcg came back at only 60 and two days later it was down to 24, one week later >5 so really it wasn't very traumatic at all. My last miscarriage took 3 weeks to stop bleeding, this one only 4-5 days.
> 
> I told hubby that we would ntnp for next few months so that i could lose some weight and put my focus onto something else. However - I got strong ovulation pains yesterday and couldn't resist some baydancing last night with the thought that some women are more fertile right after miscarrying.
> 
> So much for moving my focus away - am now officially 1dpo!
> 
> 
> I will tww with you annie i think im 1dpo but wint know for sure until i have a few more temps as i dont use opks.. :)Click to expand...



hi alleysm, did u have 2 past ectopics too? id really like to have some chat with u and be a buddy since i too had 2 ectopic pregs.. i kinda feel inspired and comforted to know i am not alone in this journey..


----------



## kaznib

Hey girlies, I havent been on here in awhile as very busy with work but thinking of you all:)
Pink: lovely to hear all is well with u and Pixxie too.

Hows things with you Lucy? Did I read you were feeling sick?

After my first AF i went on holiday and am just relaxing and looking after my body atm. Maybe a Summer BF who knows? we'll just have to wait and see after a few more cycles xx thinking of you all often


----------



## alleysm

burtch said:


> doc said our only hope is IVF but im still hopeful and praying so hard to GOD for a miracle, id stillw ant to conceive naturally,.and ill try any alternative remedies to unblock my left tube, we really really want to have children, since within almost 3 years of marriage we have no child yet, we could have had 2, but they were passing angels in our lives..
> 
> its inspiring though to read many success stories frm u guys, i hope and wish i will be sharing with u mine soon.. im really hopeful.. hubby is due to come home on July from work abroad.. baby dust to all of us.. hope to make friends with u all..

Since its been almost a year since you had hsg i would suggest you have another. Its possible that your body cleared itself and your tube!!!! My two ectopics were both unconfirmed meaning nothing was ever seen in the tubes from the scans..

Tomorrow i am having day 21 labs and im hoping for some good news :)


----------



## burtch

hello alleysm, somehow thats quite better for u since ur ep was treated with mtx..my 1st ep rt tube ruptured so it was removed, 2nd treated w/ mtx but was still surgically treated though left tube is still intact.. yes, id really like to have another HSG, no matter how uncomfortable and a bit painful it is id still like to have another one.. bt maybe after i try this thing i found in the internet that says unblocks tube, my DH also want to try, since its herbal i guess its not that detrimental to my health.. did u have HSG as well? are both of ur tubes patent? well, ill pray for u hun that some good news will come to u.. :)


----------



## peachy905

Mamatrujilo - any news yet? Hope you find out something soon as I know how frustrating the wait can be.

Alley - how did the labs go? Keeping you in my thoughts that you get some positive news!

Burtch - welcome to the group. I am so sorry to hear what you have been through. You never know how things turn out so I would definitely suggest you get that hsg again as maybe the tube just unblocked itself? 

AFM - did my anatamomy ultrasound today and... *drumrolls* I am having a baby girl! Not that it really matters because I am overjoyed just to even be pregnant and so far having a healthy pregnancy. It feels more real to me now for some reason.

Pink - how are you doing? I think your anatomy scan should be soon if not already just passed?

Lucy - are you off on your trip yet? You totally deserve the R&R. Hope you are having a good time!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

OMG peachy congrats!!!!:happydance: I know what you mean but I am also excited that you are having a girl. I wish you the very best!!!!

Kaznib-I hope everything is going great with you.

AFM everything is the same in the land of pregnancy. Threw up this morning before class went to class, almost threw up in class, only to get out of class and crave french toast for the rest of the day.:dohh: I swear my pregnancy symptoms are going to give me whiplash...lol. :haha: My next ob appointment isnt for another two weeks, but no spotting and i am having some cramping, but its mostly after I eat mexican food. lol. Also in my world I have had to start wearing maternity clothes cause I have a small bump now and well, my skinny jeans met the plastic bag the other day. :(:cry::cry: Overally, nothing very eventful. I am just so happy that I made it to 10 weeks today. I feel that its a huge accomplishment because I am almost to the second trimester. Well hope all is well and wishing everyone tons of baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## Lucy529

hello :wave: ladies it has been a while since i have been on here and well since taking those days off am making them up at work with the warm weather hitting us so soon we are super busy 

burch welcome to the group wish we could have all meet in different circumstances but you will find tons of support here hope that you get that hsg done so that you know what your options might be 

kaznib hope that now that you are all relaxed that you are able to get that bfp in the summer that would be so nice we need more bfps in the thread hugs to you hope that you are well i was feeling sick but better now thanks for asking 

allesym hope that your day 21 labs come back ok and that you get back on the wagon and get that bfp that we all long for 

mamatrujillo i hope that you are ok and that you got that bfp again please let us know soon 

peachy YAY your having a girl congrats, i hope that this trimester is treating you much better than the first one, can't wait til you are holding your baby girl in your arms, now you have to think of baby girl names have you got any in mind yet ? so happy that all is going well for you 

AFM well before going on vacation i had begun to spot but then nothing for a week and then again the other day for just a day and then nothing again but am having some cramps in my abdomen for days now i talked to my hubby and am going to go see an obgyn possibly next week to see what is going on that seems to be the most at the moment besides work i hope that you are all doing well and that this thread gets lucky again and we get some more bfps soon


----------



## burtch

thanks for the welcome lucy.. so far its comforting to have read stories like i had..and inspiring to read success stories here.. ill definitely have that HSG before DH comes home.. hope everything will be ok with u soon.. prayers for all of us..


----------



## burtch

thanx peachy.. im so happy for u and congratulations.. :happydance:

congrats to u 2 pixxie, thats really huge to thank for that u are now on ur 10th week.. congrats hun.. 

hope everyone will have good news soon to post here..


----------



## Flakeey

congrat Peachy, so happy for you...am new here and also TTC since Ectopic preg removed by surgery on Nov 11, 2011...am currently on 4dpo and praying for a BFB...hope it works out for us all...


----------



## peachy905

Flakeely, welcome to the board. I had lost my tube due to the ectopic and finding this forum was hugely comforting. The ladies on here are so supportive. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get your bfp soon!

Lucy, so good to here from you. Glad that you are going to see an obgyn soon and hope you get help if there are any challenges. It must be beautiful in the spring time where you are? Have you finalized a vacation spot? It is warming up where I am as well but rains a lot. I am looking forward to sunny days soon. I have not thought of any names yet and open to suggestions if you have any!


----------



## pixxie1232001

How is all the wonderful ladies of this thread??? I hope everyone is good! :D

Lucy I am so happy you have an appointment! Hope everything goes smoothly for you! :D

AFM my husband and I made a very important decison today...we decided not to find out the gender of this baby. So for the rest of this pregnancy we are team:yellow:!!! It's going to drive me crazy not knowing but this is our last baby and we want to do everything differently this last time around lol. 

In other news my one year old had his shots yesterday and now today he has a fever of 102...fun. I pray that this is due to the shots and that he is not getting sick. Well talk to you all later! 

BABY Dust and hope to see more bfps soon!
:dust:


----------



## burtch

hello flakeey..

welcome to the group.. was either of ur tube removed during the surgery? well i hope ull have ur bfp soon.. 

pixxie, i hope so too that baby's fever is just due to his shots and nothing serious..well thats going to be a surprise when the baby comes out, only then ull know the gender.. :) im so happy for u hun.. i hope everything will go smoothly for u.. 

baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone

Just had a quick read of the recent posts.

Peachy - am tickled PINK about the news of your baby girl!! Congratulations! Girls are a lot of fun...I should know as I have 3 of them!! Have you started to go pink crazy yet with your shopping? Another 20 weeks to go. I don't know about you, but I feel like the first half of this pregnancy has gone really fast and now it's going to start going really slow!

Lucy - good to see you too. I always wish for good news from you when I come into the group. What's the next step for you? Hope things have started to warm up over there for you. Does the tourism slow down in summer?

Pixxie - happy to see you're at 10 weeks. That is a fantastic milestone! I think it's lovely to have a surprise. We haven't found out with any of our girls. It's the first question that everyone is asking me. Of course everyone is intrigued to see whether we can break the run of girls, but I figure they can just be patient! I'm happy to wait and am truly happy just to be pregnant and to have a healthy baby.

Hello to everyone else, and our new ladies. I pray for more BFP's in here soon. 

My update. I had my anatomy scan earlier this week and everything looks good as best I could tell. Will see my OB in a couple of days to see what the actual report says. We didn't find out the gender. My gut instinct is strangely enough saying BOY...but I'm probably wrong! I feel that my ectopic baby made way for this one and that it's a boy. We'll have to wait and see! 20 weeks and counting. I feel a lot of 'pressure' already down there, so just hoping I carry this one to term with no complications. 

Sending all of you my love and prayers. Will definitely keep in touch.

Xox


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

How are you all doing?

Welcome to all the new ladies on the board!!

Peachy - a little girl! that's so exciting :) Congratulations....hope you love pink ;-)

Pixxie - so glad to hear of the 10 week milestone :) How are you feeling (besides nauseous)?

Pink_Ribbons: Do you want to find out the gender or are you leaving it as a surprise?

AFM - not much to report. Still haven't had the letter back from the NHS to confirm if our funding's been approved for IVF, so just waiting on tenterhooks at the moment....wish we could hear back soon. Anyone from the UK know where I can find out the waiting list times???

Sending you all love and hugs and hope you're all doing ok.

Carmen. xx


----------



## pixxie1232001

MrsMoose-I hope you get some news soon. I can't wait to see you announcing a BFP!

Pink-Who knows it could be mothers intuition about it being a boy. I know I just felt like my boys were you know boys and when everyone told me they were girls I knew for a fact in my heart that everyone was wrong and it soon proved that I was right at my 22 week ultrasound lol. 

AFM I am acutally not feeling much ms any more. Its actually starting to fade. Most days I am actually just tired and have really sore breast and am gassy which really sucks cause I get those bad gas cramps and I can't do anything about it until I actually release the gas and then my husband and my boys then look at me like I am this disgusting thing even though they rip worse ones then me sometimes :haha: oh well.


----------



## Lucy529

hello all my lovely ladies haven't been on here a few days as we have a big group of fishermen staying at the motel and you would think that grown men would be able to take care of themselves they lock themselves out of their rooms constantly and always asking for something lol they are just getting on my nerves most of the time am really friendly i promise lol 

pixxie happy ten weeks i hope that your son is only running a fever from the shots and that it goes away soon kids are no fun when they are sick hubby and i are looking at our finances to make sure that we can afford to go the dr if not am applying for finacial assistance since i don't have insurance here we pay out of pocket but we shall see what happens in the next few days 

peachy i am so looking forward to the warm weather although our winter has been very mild, i was able to take 4 days off two weeks ago and that did wonders for me we went to this lovely casino near Denver that we went to last year and we loved it so we went back this year we are planning an other few days off in October to go to california and then on the way the way back we are stopping in las vegas that is the plan at the moment but we will see what happens as for the names i have always like jocelyn and isabel for a girl although am not going to be naming my children that we are going with Lilian (for my mom who passed away when i was 11) and Adrian for a boy but might have to change that since a niece of mine named her son that 

mrs moose hey girley how are you hope that you get that letter soon so that you can be our next bfp we need some more preggos in here lol :hugs: your in my prayers 

pink it is so nice to read from you lol i too thought that you would want to know but am sure that what ever it is as long it is healthy is the important thing i too thought that by now i would be preggo but i guess it is not my time yet, as for how the summer works here we have off seasons that are the spring and right before winter we are supposed to be in the off season now but since we had a mild winter we have fishermen here sooner than we thought am looking at a very busy summer and we have wedding parties too, what fun, they are the ones that always get my bad side bc they tend to drink and make a mess in the hot tub and then lock themselves out and wake me up at 2 or 3 in the morning, so will def need some more days off after the summer lol 

afm well am still in limbo but i was thinking about it the other day and i read that sometimes there can be some spotting when you ovulate and i was spotting right before i went on my vacation and then last week i thought that i was going to start af but i only spotted a little and nothing since so am wondering if by some miracle am right along where my cycle says i am am not tempting or doing opks anymore bc it was stressing me out but i wonder i guess i will know in a few days time what i am worrying about is that am having cramps on an almost daily basis and my boobs at times ache but am not getting my hopes up i know that am grasping at straws here 

flakeey hi and welcome to the group i had my surgery on Nov. 15 2011 so am in the same boat as you hoping and wishing that that bfp gets here soon gl to you and baby dust that you get that bfp soon fx 

:wave: hey to all the other ladies on here hope that you are all doing well


----------



## Flakeey

burtch said:


> hello flakeey..
> 
> welcome to the group.. was either of ur tube removed during the surgery? well i hope ull have ur bfp soon..
> 
> pixxie, i hope so too that baby's fever is just due to his shots and nothing serious..well thats going to be a surprise when the baby comes out, only then ull know the gender.. :) im so happy for u hun.. i hope everything will go smoothly for u..
> 
> baby dust to us all!!!!


sorry..i have been away for a while...no my tube was not removed. it was 7week when i discovered it was ectopic preg and we went into surgery room that night. am now 9dpo and feeling cramps in my lower abdoment, breasts hurt like hell, gassy, heartburn, uncomfortable while sitting...:wacko:


----------



## Flakeey

Lucy529 said:


> hello all my lovely ladies haven't been on here a few days as we have a big group of fishermen staying at the motel and you would think that grown men would be able to take care of themselves they lock themselves out of their rooms constantly and always asking for something lol they are just getting on my nerves most of the time am really friendly i promise lol
> 
> pixxie happy ten weeks i hope that your son is only running a fever from the shots and that it goes away soon kids are no fun when they are sick hubby and i are looking at our finances to make sure that we can afford to go the dr if not am applying for finacial assistance since i don't have insurance here we pay out of pocket but we shall see what happens in the next few days
> 
> peachy i am so looking forward to the warm weather although our winter has been very mild, i was able to take 4 days off two weeks ago and that did wonders for me we went to this lovely casino near Denver that we went to last year and we loved it so we went back this year we are planning an other few days off in October to go to california and then on the way the way back we are stopping in las vegas that is the plan at the moment but we will see what happens as for the names i have always like jocelyn and isabel for a girl although am not going to be naming my children that we are going with Lilian (for my mom who passed away when i was 11) and Adrian for a boy but might have to change that since a niece of mine named her son that
> 
> mrs moose hey girley how are you hope that you get that letter soon so that you can be our next bfp we need some more preggos in here lol :hugs: your in my prayers
> 
> pink it is so nice to read from you lol i too thought that you would want to know but am sure that what ever it is as long it is healthy is the important thing i too thought that by now i would be preggo but i guess it is not my time yet, as for how the summer works here we have off seasons that are the spring and right before winter we are supposed to be in the off season now but since we had a mild winter we have fishermen here sooner than we thought am looking at a very busy summer and we have wedding parties too, what fun, they are the ones that always get my bad side bc they tend to drink and make a mess in the hot tub and then lock themselves out and wake me up at 2 or 3 in the morning, so will def need some more days off after the summer lol
> 
> afm well am still in limbo but i was thinking about it the other day and i read that sometimes there can be some spotting when you ovulate and i was spotting right before i went on my vacation and then last week i thought that i was going to start af but i only spotted a little and nothing since so am wondering if by some miracle am right along where my cycle says i am am not tempting or doing opks anymore bc it was stressing me out but i wonder i guess i will know in a few days time what i am worrying about is that am having cramps on an almost daily basis and my boobs at times ache but am not getting my hopes up i know that am grasping at straws here
> 
> flakeey hi and welcome to the group i had my surgery on Nov. 15 2011 so am in the same boat as you hoping and wishing that that bfp gets here soon gl to you and baby dust that you get that bfp soon fx
> 
> :wave: hey to all the other ladies on here hope that you are all doing well

hello Luck...oh really??? i had my surgery too in Nov 11, 2011... started TTC in feb 2012. this is my 3rd month trying... hope we get our BFPs soonest:hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Flakeey from your mouth to Gods ears !!!!

i hope that we begin to get more BFPs in here we def need them your symptoms are sounding very promising fx for you when are you testing ?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Flakeey- Think positive thoughts and I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun. Be patient, all great things take time to come about. :)

AFM I have a OB appointment on tuesday and I should be able to hear little ones heatbeat for the first time!!! Also I had another ultrasound done on Satuday and baby was measuring at 11 weeks even though I was only 10 still and with a strong heartbeat!!! I m so happy and feel like I am finally safe in a way. :happydance:

Also in my little world, I just got my first summons for jury duty....oh the fun. What sucks even more is the fact that its right after my finals before my summer courses so if I can't get out of this I am not sure what I am going to do.:dohh: Ugh, so not looking forward to this. 

Well I hope we see more BFPs soon!!! Baby dust and postive thoughts!! 
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







542156_439933626021869_100000157051231_1911126_1198928121_n.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucy529

hey pixxie that is great that the baby is measuring ahead that is such a cute pic of him or her i hope that you will be able to get out of jury duty

afm i have been thinking for a few weeks now that i would like to return to school as well and get a bachlors in business management or marketing something that i could use at my current job i talked to my boss, they are like my second family and so i consult with then alot, and they or he plans on one day being able to give me a more active role in the hotel and so he thinks that will be a great idea and am looking into online degrees i also think that i might get something in culenary arts i love cooking and so that might be just a fun thing maybe lol hubby is all for it and since to be honest i don't see a bfp in my neat future although am still trying why not ? hugs cant wait to hear the happy details of your next ultrasound


----------



## mamatrujillo

Hi ladies. Sorry I havent been on in a while. between having my wallet stole, having my ssn stolen from a government computer, having to close all my accounts and wrecking havack on my finances, I started bleeding 2 days ago:(:cry:

I was expecting it eventually because my doc said my hcg levels just werent changing. but having 2 m/c's within 2 months of eachother has done a number on me emotionally. doc said the last one was a missed mc. took my body a while to kick in to flush it out. No matter how much I have told myself were done trying, I just cant be done. I cant give up. 

My 4 year old daughter keeps asking me when i will give her a baby brother. and when i will be pregnant again. :hugs: i just have to give her a hug and tell her daddy and I are trying. 

I have faith that things will work out like they are suppose to. even though its hard to have been teased w the miracle of a baby twice now, i know some ppl have had it happen more and much worse than me. 

Congrats to the BFP's I pray to join you all again very very soon.


----------



## resque07

Hey ladies so i am on cd 11 and for two days i have had clear cm alot of it and last night i had alot of preasure cramping in pelvic area and to my right side could i be getting ready to ovulate and can someone share there first cycle after ectopic. thanks


----------



## pixxie1232001

Mama-I am so very sorry for you :hugs: I wish there were something I could do for you. I think that pregnant pregnant last time can give you hope though, cause now you know you can get pregnant after an ectopic and it be in the right place. We will always be here for you from the start of everything if you ever need anything or need to vent. Love ya huns!!!!

resque-Sure sounds like you are about to ovulate or are ovulating right now...fx that you get that little eggy!!!! when I started ttc after my ectopic i tried to use those ovulation predictor kits and i never got clear answers but i did notice that when I did ovulate i actually got a minor cramp on the side that didnt have the ectopic and my dischage (sorry for tmi) was literally like egg whites it was so gross...lol :haha: My husband and I actaully did not dtd when I ovulated cause I was busy with exams but we were going at it the whole week prior lol and amazingly we got pregnant first month lol. FX for you that you get this!!! 

AFM I am going maternity shopping today. None of my pants want to button now and I just feel supper fat. :(:cry: I hope everyone is having a good weekend and hope that things get better for people. :hugs::kiss:

:dust: 
btw I told hubby that I now what to know what we were having and he is not happy with me lol. :dohh:


----------



## Flakeey

i got my AF this morning @ 14dpo... which made my cirlce 27days this month..am so dissappointed and heartbroken cos i got almost all d symptoms :cry:

Pixxie - how far with ur uss, hope it went well? wishing you all the best.

Mama - i am so sorry, sending you lots of hugss:hugs: 

i am planning to use EPO, grapefruit juice and green tea to increase myEWCM cos i hardly get it, and i have also been battling with BV.

:dust: to us all


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well ladies I finally feel safe. Tommorow I will be 12 weeks and guess what?! Today I heard my little ones heart beat on the doppler!!!!:happydance::happydance: Sadly I don't get a 12 week ultrasound cause they feel pretty confident on my due date already and cause I had one a week ago already...oh well. I am so excited though, my last major milestone and I reached it! i feel so happy! :D


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie YAY for making it to 12 weeks so glad that you were able to hear the heart beat i bet that was such a great feeling your almost out of the first tri !!!

mama am so sorry for what you are going through :hugs: to you and you know that we are all here for you if you need to talk 

flakey sorry the witch got you i know how devastating that is when all you want is those two pink lines hope that it happens for you soon 

:wave: hey to all the other lovely ladies that are on here 

afm well at the moment am feeling all sorts of emotions yesterday i had a drs apt. to check on my diabetes first surprise was that she is 5 months pregnant and then when we started to talk about my girly problems we talked about possibly trying clomid if my bloods came back that everything was going good i was so happy about it and then....
today i get a phone call from her nurse saying that i have to get more bloods done bc my pcos is way out of control and so is the diabetes. she is talking to the dr that did surgery to get me on hormones to try to get everything back to normal but we have to wait on these other tests again 
i feel as if life is playing a cruel trick on me i was so happy about trying clomid bc i want to be preg so bad but i think that in a way she is going to help me get to that as long as i try harder to keep everything in check (so much easier said than done) sorry for such a selfish post but am just sad and mad that there is an other obstacle to get through and now i know why i have been having all the spotting and no actual af am not even ovulating will keep you guys updated on what happens hugs all around :hug:


----------



## burtch

ohw pixxie, im just so happy for you.. what a wonderful feeling it must be to hear ur little one's heart beat..!!!

lucy, i know everything will be alright soon, we just have to keep faith and be patient for everythig has its own perfect time.. lets keep our fingers crossed and i will include all of u ladies in my prayers.. i know, GOD will hear our heart's desires on HIS own good time and if its HIS will..

baby dust to us all!!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

burtch thanks for your kind words i have decided to take this whole thing in a new approach i have begun walking like really walking 4 miles a day and trying to eat healthier although that is the tough one since dh can have what his heart desires lol but he is helping me and am glad that am not alone besides him i have you all 

today got another test to chech thyroid and and a tb test they think that the pain pills are making me sick so am off them we will see on tuesday what they find and whether am going to be taking something to get my hormones back in check 

you will be in my prayers too girly i know that HE had everything timed i guess i just get discouraged at times but am keeping faith that all will work out soon thanks again for lifting my spirits many :hugs: to you


----------



## resque07

cd 18 here and for two days my breast are becoming more and more sore.cm is dry cervix is medium . bot sure whats going ob here. lol


----------



## kaznib

Beccaaa said:


> Hello i also had to have an ectopic pregnancy removal 2months ago and i have servere endo. By the looks of things im expecting again! Just having some blood work done to see whats going on and ill get my results back on monday morning xx

So happy for you Beccaaa...i have an ectopic in Feb and we just started trying again this month so fingers crossed for me too xxx


----------



## burtch

im glad for u lucy, thats also wat ive been trying to do, eat healthy foods, but i just cant help it, i should avoid fatty foods, junkfoods and softdrinks, but sometimes i envy anyone around me that eats those kind of food.. 

i too cant help feeling scared, but i just encourage myself.. the two surgeries i had was really traumatic and i dont want it to happen again.. and im thankful i found this thread and u guys, the success stories here really gives me hope and encourages me to go on and try again.. thank u everyone here, though indirectly, all of u ladies here help me lift up myself from fear.. 

and i know, i just know, GOD will really bless us all soon with the BFPs we all long for.. :)

baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## Lucy529

resque07 gl to you let us know what happens 

burtch i know what you mean about this thread although am not here as much as i used to be i always think of all you ladies, it's not that i don't want to be on here but there is a lot going on at the time. totally get the whole everyone is eating what i want to be able to eat, i love candy bars and softdrinks but because of the diabetes i am not supposed to have that although every now and then i do have some sort of "bad" food. but i gotta be honest i have been feeling so much better since i began to walk and watch what i eat am not that great at it though but am doing so much better 

:wave: to all the other ladies hope to hear from all of you soon


----------



## peachy905

Lucy! I hope that the change in meds and a healthier lifestyle will bring you a little one soon. It is soooo hard to eat healthy and I was never great at it because I love sweets and carbs so much. In the long run though I think these changes will be great because at a minimum will help promote a longer healthier life : ) Keep us posted on how things go okay?

Pixxie, so glad to hear that you are close to heading into the 2nd trimester! Was maternity clothes shopping good for you? I am so cheap that I really don't want to spend a whole lot and unfortunately options are really limited in Canada...


Resque, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

To all the others I may have missed, hope you are well and baby dust to all!

AFM, the nausea subsided for a bit but now it's back : ( I'm thinking of going on maternity leave early at just 6 months.... and people at work are acting all weird over this potential decision. Every woman is different and it really sux that they're being all judgemental. So glad I have this board to vent to a bit. DH is all matter of fact about it and just says "well F-them, who cares". Guess I may be feeling a bit sensitive...


----------



## pixxie1232001

Peachy-Being in the US, I think maternity shopping for me was more pricy then it really should have been. :( I bought 2 skirts, 2 shorts, and 1 dress for $140. yeah it was way more then it should have been and the dress was one sale! Thankfully one of my good friends had a baby about 2 months ago and is already fitting back into her normal clothes so she gave me most of her old maternity clothes.:happydance: Other then that I think that this is going to really suck being pregnant in the summer. mostly cause, well, who wants to really spend their whole summer big, sweaty and hot lmao. I hope your pregnancy is going smoothly and that you are stoked to be half way through...I know I would be lol.

Lucy-I am in the same boat. Even though I am not on this thread as much anymore, I still come here because you all gave me the strength and the hope to try again, and to take what ever happens. I swear you all have been the most amazing to me. :hugs:

AFM i feel like giving up in school right now. I am taking 13 units, 1 more then the normal 12, and i am just over my head right now even though finals are in two weeks. I have to do this research paper on domestic violence and I am just struggling with my thesis statment and yeah. To make matters more stressful I have jury duty still the same freaking week as my finals week! I am so sad right now and so stressed that i am just so unsure right now. :shrug: Sorry just venting right now. :(

I hope you are all doing better and I hope to see more bfps soon. I wish you all the best and send you all tons of baby dust!!!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy hey girlie so glad to read from you lol you must be so excited half way there girl before we know it you all will be posting your babies first pics on here (you better) lol. can't believe that the nausea is back all for a good cause, and i totally agree with your hubby on the f**k them part lol it is your decision and every woman is different if that is what feels right to you then go for it having a healthy baby is way more important than what they say, my opinion anyway, feel free to vent we are all here to listen and i really love hearing from you :hugs: and of course i will keep you updated on what happens i really hope that a bfp is in my near future 

pixxie wow i thought i was busy lol girl you need a break is there any way that you can take a break from your classes? i am about to dive into that too i had been talking to my boss about wanting to take some courses in the college here and he offered to pay for them they are hospitality so it works great for the both of us so i am applying soon bc classes start at the end of the month lucky for me they are online so that is great for me hope that your load gets better soon :hugs: 

afm i am in such a great place at the time getting my 4 mile walk in is so great it makes me feel so energetic through the whole day and get a great night sleep an slowly weaning of the sleeping pills i have also lost some pounds already and that makes me even happier and motivated. my b day is comming up and i asked at first for an ipad which hubby is hesistant to get but then i saw a treadmill on line and want that instead lol and hubby is all for it so maybe might be ordering that soon i love to walk but since we live in the mountains am afraid of the wildlife lol bears especially so i go to this park that is like less than ten minute drive but i can't go on sundays since i have to be at work early so i think that it will help me get a good work out on the days the weather is bad and more private too 
last year before my bfp i had lost 15 pounds and then found out that i was pregnant but after the surgery i just let go of the healthy and gained it all back plus some i think so now am more at peace with every aspect in my life so that helps too 

i hope that i keep hearing from you ladies you are the insparation to keep people like me going


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello, 

how are we all feeling today?


----------



## traceyAndLee

as for me im still bleeding from my ectopic pregnancy, going for more blood test today at the mo my HCG lvls are at 134 wen thay go down there be no more blood getin took from me lol cant wait for that as the needles are makin my arm look bad


----------



## Lucy529

traceyandlee so sorry that you have to join us here but you will find a bunch of supportive ladies. i really hope that this ordeal ends soon for you, as you had the shot i assume that you will have to wait the 3 months that they recommend? we can be buddies in waiting? :hugs: 

hello to all the other ladies, well i am going to try not to make this such a selfish post but i had to go back to the dr last week as she wanted to discuss my results to the second blood draw well what i was told was that they won't even consider me for fertility drugs until i lose weight and have my diabetes well in control, and she wanted to make sure that i understood that because i have had an ectopic i could have an other one, i felt as if she was saying that they don't want me to try anymore, something that am wondering whether i should do? 

i was and in a way am mad at the whole thing, why is this happening to me? seems to be in my mind a lot but after talking to my hubby we made the decision that we are going to wait until i lose the weight they want and get healthy, so am officially not trying anymore, am sorry if am not on here as much but although i know that all this has to be done for my health it still hurts me i have already begun to eat differently and have been excersing like there is no tomorrow lol it has only been a week but i have notice some changes so am hoping that all this will one day get me closer to a little bundle of joy and a much healthier, happier me 

i will pop in as much as possible because you all have been a great insparation to me and i know that one day i will ge there it might just take me a little longer :hugs: to all will keep in touch


----------



## pixxie1232001

tracyandlee-It can take a while both mentally and physically to be ready to try again after an ectopic. It took me 3 months to be allowed to try again, but it took me about 5 months to really feel like i was was ready to accept the loss of our baby. Know that you are in a wonderful group of women and we are all here for you. 

lucy-That is really really lame!!! I was hopeing they would work with you. How much weight do they want you to lose? I hope that things get better for you and keep that positive outlook. :) :hugs:

AFM I am a kinda confused right how and upset that I have friends that are this mean. The other day between classes I ran into an old friend of mine and she knows I am pregnant. Well recently people have been asking me when I am due and so I know that it looks like I have a small baby bump. But this chick said something else, she said and I quote "wow you just look like you got a lot fatter." I was shocked and hurt. I am like about 4 months pregnant and she had the gall to say that to me! I swear I hate some people.:growlmad::nope: The thing is, she used to be smaller then me and she is like bigger then me now while pregnant! I wanted to snap at her so badly but instead I went to the bathroom and cried. I really hate her right now. 

Also in another part of my world, hubby and I decided to find out the gender so I scheduled a scan at this private center June 1st!!!!!! So keep posted ladies, 3 more weeks and we find out who is going to be my little rainbow. :)


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie you should of gone off on her ass I have learned to stand up for myself, like you was usually the girl that got her feelings hurt and would run and cry, not anymore going through everything that i have gone through i have grown a backbone, i can't believe she said that to you but it might be jealousy from her part? hugs to you honey i hope that you stay away from her.

my sister-in-law is like that when me and dh got together she actually asked him why he wanted to marry me that i was fat? wtf? and they wonder why i don't go visit them, but karma is a bitch the other day she came over and boy she has gotten huge i mean she is bigger than me as well this might sound mean but it made me happy to see her that big because i hate hearing comments like that even a cousin of mine that i considered my sister has said things like that to me and she too has gained a lot of weight on from what i hear i dont talk to her because of other issues so i can totally relate how horrible that must have been but i think you should of gone off and her 

as for the weight she said anywhere between 20 to 40 pounds but then she said more like 40 and then we will see what happens but said that they want to wait about 4 to 6 months but i think that if at my next check up all goes well that they will consider the options then, she also told me that they think that because i lost my baby that they think that i got depressed and that is why my insulin levels where so high but am going to keep at it and have fx that at the next apt they will allow me to try again but i will keep you posted on what happens 

hugs to you and remember don't take anyones crap


----------



## traceyAndLee

Lucy529 - yes its 3 months to be allowed to try again, my HCG Lvls are ar 34 now but thay what more blood from to keep a eye on it till its 15, i of to get them dune agen tomorrw call them back the next day an see what thay have to say from there :) 


pixxie1232001 - i feel like im redy now to TTC but is all about time after havin the needle


----------



## resque07

Well i am no on cd 6 of cycle 2 after ectopic. we r going to start trying this cycle . my last cycle was 23 day cycle and i have never in my life had one that short. ovulation app says i od on cd 8 last cycle. dontvknow how that happened.


----------



## md13

Hey everyone havent posted here in a while hope everyone is well....... just found out thursday im pregnant ...its still very soon after my ectopic and surgery so i am freaking out right now my hcg levels on friday were 100 over the weekend i was spotting and on monday my hcg dropped to 91 i really hope this isnt another ectopic im so scared :( i know this sounds bad but i hope this is a 'normal' miscarriage i cant go through surgery or another ectopic again ..... i hate going through this again


----------



## pixxie1232001

md13-I am so sorry you are going through this. :hugs: stay strong hunny and know we are here for you. It doesn't seem good espcially cause your levels are dropping. Lets hope they don't rise and fall cause that is normally the sign of an ectopic. I am praying for you hun.


----------



## md13

thanks pixie i need all the prayers i can get x its good to see your pregnancy is progressing well it gives me hope


----------



## Lucy529

md13 will have you in my prayers :hugs: please keep us updated am really sorry that this is happening


----------



## md13

thanks for the prayers everyone xx ....as most of you know when i had my ectopic about 2 months ago they removed the wrong tube ( my left one) and believed that the ectopic happened in my right tube and resolved itself well i just found out today after firstly being told it was another ectopic (i was so scared and upset) that there was pregnancy tissue left over in my right tube that they supposedley cleaned out and it was growing causing my levels to go up and down ( friday they were 100 sunday they were 71 then monday 91 then today 55) so im getting the metho shot tomorrow .... to be honest at this point ive given up i kind of just want to remove my remaining tube and skip ahead to ivf but they wont remove it because im 'too young'..... i dont want to risk another ectopic and because they didnt do their job properly and remove the correct tube in the first place i think my right tube is now pretty much screwed. sorry for the rant everyone im just so angry ...has anyone experienced anything similar? 
:hugs: i dont know what i would do if i didnt have you guys on this forum to talk to thank you!


----------



## skeet9924

Md- I'm so sorry to hear what you have gone through :hugs:

For everyone that had laprascipic surgery I have a question.. I had it done to remove my ectopic pregnancy nov. 1 2011.. The doctor had stated that they saved my tube... Well since then I don't think I'm ovulating out of that tube anymore.. I keep having normal cycles ( left tube) then super long unovulatory cycles ( right tube that had ectopic) has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Skeet-With my ectopic they also managed to save my tube as well, but since then things have been really screwy on that side. I am not sure I olvuate on my side or if it is even open and every now and then I get this pain right there on the sight of the ectopic that worries me with this pregnancy, but so far all ultrasounds show up clear for anything being in my tube. Idk, I think that maybe you should talk to your doctor who treated you and look into further possiblities. I wish you tons of luck!!!

Md13-I am so sorry hun and I wish I could give you a big hug :hugs: :( I know with my ectopic, the tissue that was left also regrew but it was shortly after my surgery. I wish you all the best though hunny. :hugs:

AFM they lie about the second trimester. I still have morning sickness, the only difference is now I pee myself. lol. My DH bless his heart has been cleaning up the pee mess if I don't have my pants on. Also I am still just as tired or more so. I slept for 4 hours today, just taking a nap!!!! Ugh, i feel like I wasted a whole day just sleeping. Oh well. I wish everyone the best. :hugs:

LOVE YA ALL!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks pixie!! Atleast it's hopeful seeing that you got pregnant even if only one tube is working. How long after your ectopic did it take for you to get preg? 
Sorry to hear about you feeling so crappy..one of my friends was nauseous well into the 2nd tri.. Have you heard of preggie pops? My friend lived off them .. She said they worked amazing!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

I had my surgery and methotrexate treatment in September, I had the OK to start trying again starting December. At the time I was still very upset and trying to come to terms with the ectopic. In the middle of January we decided to try again. At the end of my cycle for that one I took off my patch and never put on a new one in Febuary. I got pregnant that very month! I was very shocked when I got the positive test, but then it was replaced with a lot of fear. I didn't know if it was another ectopic, and my doctor wasn't able to see me for two weeks after I called her and it was really really hard. Thankfully all has been fine, but still i get worried sometimes cause of past.


----------



## skeet9924

Wow that's crazy fast!! I sometimes wonder if I should go back on bc for a month and see if it returns the normalcy to my cycle..I'm sure when I do get preg eventually I will have fear my entire pregnancy as I'm sure you will too..


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies,
I've just returned from the hospital because I had a bad fall in the shower. Baby and I are doing fine thank goodness. A couple of bruises but nothing serious.

Md, so sorry that you are going through this and will keep you in my prayers.

Pixxie, lol re the peeing. Tmi but whenever I sneeze I get a gush. Really need to start those kegals. 

Lucy, how much weight do they want you to lose? You sound like you have the exercise part down so maybe just a healthier diet? Keep your spirits up. I'm here if you need to chat.

How are all the other ladies? Anymore bfps since I've been gone?


----------



## resque07

Wow i am so confused on my body right now ever since my ectopic and methotrexate shot i dunno when i ovulate or even if i am. last month i got af on cd 22 i got sore breast early on then a week later got af this cycle im on cd 17 and no sore breast or nothing i havent had ewcm either cycle however yesterday morning i did have a bad pinching pain in my left side for about 30 min we bd last night. i hope if that wasvovulation that by us bding last night we caught it. has anyone else had problems with ovulation after ur ectopic.


----------



## pixxie1232001

resque-I am not sure when i ovulated this time around. I tried to see the day the calendar said i was supposed to but the O tests kept coming back negative so idk. I think i either ovulated earlier or later then i normally do but it is hard to say for sure. 

AFM- 6 more days ladies till my ultrasound!!! I am so excited to find out what i am having and its been a great blessing since the ectopic. I am taking this rainbow baby every day at a time and enjoying it as much as i can. I hope everyone is doing good and I will keep you all posted when the day comes around. :) FX for team :pink:

Dust to all my ttc friends!!! :D


----------



## Lucy529

fx for you pixxie, let us know 

how are all the other ladies on here? i know i have been mia for awhile but there is so much going on between my mornings and then working all afternoon i hardly have time for anything else, am trying to get my fur baby to lose some weight as well but that is not going so good he is lazy lol 

everything else is going good having a little of a hard time with the weight thing but am getting there am just glad that am feeling so much better now a days hope that you are all ok and again sorry that i have not been on here as much 

:hug:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well ladies tommorow is the big day!!! I did something about as crazy as peeing on the stick all the time...I did the baking soda test lol. I got a lot of girl results so maybe that is a good sign. I just don't know how i would have done all this without you guys since the ectopic. I asked my OB if she would deliver the baby since she is the one who treated me for the ectopic and she said she didn't know but she hoped that she was. I hope she is too..I think it would be special for all of us. Well FX and can't wait to tell you all soon!!!

I hope all of you are doing good and hope to see some more BFPs soon!!!:D


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey girls, just dropping in to say hey and that I had my scan today...we are team :blue:!!!! I thought I would be sad about having all boys but I am not...just worried about my house when they reach their teenage years lol. I'll post pics later...love ya all!!!


----------



## Lucy529

yay!!! for team blue pixxie you are going to have your hands full with three boys running around so happy for you 

have you thought about any names yet am so excited for you :thumbup:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Yeah we picked samuel james for him. samuel pretty much means blessed and we feel that we were blessed with him, because he is completely healthy and normal and not another ectopic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie1232001 said:


> Yeah we picked samuel james for him. samuel pretty much means blessed and we feel that we were blessed with him, because he is completely healthy and normal and not another ectopic.

totally agree he is blessed love the name now all that is left is to see him in real life and not through an ultrasound although loving them is he smiling in the first us? he looks so cute congrats :)


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Congratulations Pixxie on your blue bundle!! I have 3 girls, so you have the matching trio. I'm sure one of the other ladies in this group also has 3 boys. Love his name and the photos.

Sorry I've continued to be MIA. I have been thinking of you all. Lucy, I saw your update. How are you? I'm sorry that your journey is still a bumpy one. You are often in my thoughts.

My first 20 weeks seemed to fly, as I didn't really let myself believe that everything would be ok. Now I'm just hanging to get to 30 weeks. I can't believe the journey I've had, but hopefully it gives people hope.

I don't know whether this is a boy or girl. My head says girl, my heart says boy...but I will be so grateful just to hold a healthy baby that I don't care in the slightest.

Hello to all of you ladies, old and new. For those who come here feeling despair, I'm proof that you can come through the other side. It will never leave you...you will always remember...but the sun will shine again.

Pink
xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink i am so happy to hear from you you have come a long way and only a few more weeks until you get to meet your little bundle of joy 

afm am doing good been feeling wierd for the last few days but i think that it all has to do with me getting back to normal and i think that i actually ovulated although i thought that last time and nothing happened but am happy that i have my sugars in control now one step at a time 

hope to hear from you again soon 

hugs to all the other ladies


----------



## peachy905

Hi everyone!

Pink, good to hear from you and glad that time is flying by and you're into your third trimester :) 

Pixxie, congrats on team blue! With all the little guys in the house that'll keep you busy I'm sure. My guy is turning four soon and we hope to start him in swimming and soccer this summer. Do your boys have a fave sport?

Lucy, you are always in my thoughts and prayers and I hope that you will be blessed with a baby soon. Are your health issues getting better? Still doing some exercise and eating well? It's tough in the beginning but once you get into a routine it gets easier. Hugs.

AFM, I have good days and bad. Today I'm nauseous and super tired. That being said, I am so grateful to be pregnant and can't wait to meet my baby girl in a few weeks!

Hope all is well with the other ladies?


----------



## Lucy529

peachy so good to hear from you only a few more weeks until we meet your baby girl, have you picked out a name? sorry if you already told me am forgetfull lol 

afm yeah am still excersing and eating as well as possible although there have been a few days that i had to have something that i know is bad for me but am doing good, have my sugars under control at the moment and am so excited for next month when i see my dr and she sees that am sticking to my diet, haven't lost a lot of weight but i know that it is not going to happen over night but am patient
mu due date is also comming up and that gets me down a little bit but then i think that there is a reason why it was not meant to be but i have faith that some day am going to be holding a little baby of my own, i have faith hope to keep hearing from you


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-:hugs: I know how you feel. My due date was around last week, and it was hard accepting that the little one that could of joined me isn't. I never thought I would love this little rainbow as much as I do. I hope you get to feel that joy and happiness soon too.

Peach-I can't wait for you to have your LO. I am sure it is going to be so freaking adorable!!!! I bet you are counting down the weeks now. 

Afm I am going through a rough time right now. We bought a snake 3 days ago and the following day we took her to a snake specialist who said she was way to skinny right now and sold us food for her. Well we tried to feed her and she wouldnt eat at all. So we just let her alone so she could get more comfrotable and eat tomorrow hopefully. Well, thats not going to happen. Today my husband found mites on her and she will not eat or drink or move, we had to take her back. Once at the pet store the pet store tried to blame us for giving her the mites and her being as sick as she was! Then they said she really needed to see a vet. My husband just left at that point cause he knows as well as I do that they will not take her to see the vet, they are going to let her die. I am so devistated right now cause I tried soooo hard to make her healthy and happy and cause of the damage that she went through at the pet store she never got a good chance. :cry::cry::cry: I am just angry and now boycotting that pet store cause there is no reason why a store should treat both their pets and their customers that way. :cry:


----------



## Annie77

pixxie1232001 said:


> Lucy-:hugs: I know how you feel. My due date was around last week, and it was hard accepting that the little one that could of joined me isn't. I never thought I would love this little rainbow as much as I do. I hope you get to feel that joy and happiness soon too.
> 
> Peach-I can't wait for you to have your LO. I am sure it is going to be so freaking adorable!!!! I bet you are counting down the weeks now.
> 
> Afm I am going through a rough time right now. We bought a snake 3 days ago and the following day we took her to a snake specialist who said she was way to skinny right now and sold us food for her. Well we tried to feed her and she wouldnt eat at all. So we just let her alone so she could get more comfrotable and eat tomorrow hopefully. Well, thats not going to happen. Today my husband found mites on her and she will not eat or drink or move, we had to take her back. Once at the pet store the pet store tried to blame us for giving her the mites and her being as sick as she was! Then they said she really needed to see a vet. My husband just left at that point cause he knows as well as I do that they will not take her to see the vet, they are going to let her die. I am so devistated right now cause I tried soooo hard to make her healthy and happy and cause of the damage that she went through at the pet store she never got a good chance. :cry::cry::cry: I am just angry and now boycotting that pet store cause there is no reason why a store should treat both their pets and their customers that way. :cry:

Hi - have not been on this thread for ages but thought whilst I had the house to myself I would have a catch-up. Am in TWW and due AF on wed so hoping and praying!

Regarding your snake - what kind of snake was it? Please please get the snake back! The pet shop may not treat it and it could get worse. As for the mites - they are easy to treat with daily bathing and a spray which you can buy and it is inexpensive. It is possible to get rid of them within 3-5 days!

My corn snake got mites from the bark substrate we used - the pet shop did not tell us to heat it in microwave first to get rid of all bugs. I now use different substrate but even i needed to use bark - heating it gets rid of the mites. He has never had them since.

You were right about leaving the snake a few days before feeding it - what size is it and what food did they give you? If the food is too big it might not even try - if it is underweight then go down to pinkies or fuzzies for a few weeks until the mites are gone and he/she starts to eat.
Pythons can be very fussy eaters and sometimes you have to 'brain' the mice or wiggle them in front of snake to imitate live food. Persevere though - snakes can go along time without eating.

If you can get it back - it will be easy enough to get rid of mites and get it feeding again. Did the shop give you a feeding record?


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies,
Just wanted to pop in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Peachy-12 more weeks for you!!! So excited. :)


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi Peachy and Pixxie. I'm still here too. Time is really starting to tick away now. I'm looking forward to getting over the 30 week mark. I haven't really let myself to do very much in the way of preparations, so it will be nice to wash baby clothes, set up the bassinette etc. I've been focusing on milestones for this whole pregnancy...8 weeks, 12, 16, 20, 28...I have never really relaxed, but reality is starting to kick in. This baby is very active and moves around a lot. It will be lovely to count down with you ladies towards the end.

How are all of our TTC'ers going? Where is everyone at?


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies :wave: sorry that i have not been on here in awhile we are starting our summer season and it has been so busy these past few weeks that and trying to redecorate the apartment is taking all my time i do lurk though and like pink i wonder where everyone is?

i also don't post much because some don't post back and those that are preg are busy too but i do think of all you all the time and hope that your babies all arrive well as for me am still in limbo have an apt on monday to get the A1C test done to check my diabetes but i don't think that they are going to allow me to get on clomid i have only been able to lose 10 pounds so i need to lose some more lol easier said than done 

i am walking still and watching what i eat most of the time there are time that i have to have a little something lol well i hope thast you are all well hope to hear from someone soon

peachy and pink you are almost there pixxie you are not that far behiind :hugs:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-I know what you mean about being busy. I decided to take summer courses since I wont go to school full time in the summer....big mistake in my opinion lol. They take about 16 weeks worth of information and tests and condense them into 8. UGH! I hate it so much lol. I do hope they let you try clomid soon though so you can join our BFP group. :)

Pink-It is so good to see that you only have about 10 more weeks left. Have you started getting things set up for baby? 

AFM I decided to take a trip down memory lane on this page and believe me it almost made me cry lol (damn hormones :haha:). It is hard to believe what we all went through and I am just hoping we can go on and keep continueing our journeys together. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie you are more than half way there have you started to prepare for baby or are you going to wait a little longer? i may not be in school but we are so busy that at times i want to scream but oh well i know that in a few months it will all be calm again and this heat along with all the wildfires is not helping at all.
i was supposed to be taking some online courses for my work my boss said that he would pay for them since it would help me take more responsibility but we talked about it and we decided that i would be taking them in the fall when i will have more time to actually do it. there is no way that i could do it now 
i have my apt next week and after they get the blood work they are going to tell me whether i am going to be allowed to even try i hope that it all works out i would so love to join you all fx that it happens soon 
keep me updated on how you are doing :hugs:


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies,

Lucy, 10 lbs is awesome weight loss. Congrats to you for sticking with the get fit plan! Keeping you in my prayers that you will get the GO signal shortly. You've been such an amazing source of strength for me and I'm sure for others as well. I truly hope you get your baby soon. 

Pink, good to hear from you! How are you feeling in the third trimester? I wanted to do prenatal yoga but feel so exhausted. Any tips for keeping the energy up, please share!

Pixxie, totally know what you mean by the hormones. I was watching a cartoon with my ds and cried when the little fish lost his mom. Lol, dh looked at me like I was crazy. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-We are going to hold off for a little longer when it comes to getting stuff for our little bub. Too many variables still even though I am almost less then 4 weeks away from V-day!! :happydance: I am taking every milestone for what it is. I hope your appointment goes well though and that they will let you start trying again. :) I am dying to see you announce an BFP. 

Peachy-I am doing good for the most part. Just busy with the older two and trying to stay focused on school. My poor husband told me the other day that my hormones are worse this pregnancy then with our youngest son's. He said I might as well be bi-polar which as of right now, I believe. lol :haha: How are you doing? You are at the last stretch in your pregnancy? Any nesting instincts yet???

AFM I am good for the most part but the most interesting thing happened to me the other day. So I am changing back to my midwife and part of going through them I have to speak with their nutrition and health and such and she asked me what I was going to school for and what I already took and I told her and she was very impressed. I told her I had to also find an intership somewhere to graduate and she said that the hospital she worked for needed some interns and that she was going to talk to her higher ups to see if maybe I could start doing office work for them while I am pregnant!!!!! I am so excited! I haven't worked in a long time and while the internship is unpaid, she said if I do well enough, they may just higher me on in general as a electronic medical records keeper!!!! EEK!!!! I am so excited and I hope that it happens. :)


----------



## belle creole

hi i came across your thread and was wondering have you conceived after your ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie that is such great news i hope that they do give you the intereship and then the job that would be really nice and you wouldn't have to search for a job later on, keeping you in my prayers so that you get it :thumbup:
as for the apt. i found out when i went to get more needles for my insulin that they are only going to be taking blood to check my A1C and that i might not need to see the dr at all but am going to push for it bc i am getting all these rashes again and i hate them i was taking an allergy pill but she told me that i can't take those forever and as soon as i stop taking them i break out so who know what is going on lol crazy body of mine 
i too can't wait until i announce a BFP from me that would be the most amazing thing in the world although at the moment i have been so occupied with work and we are redoing the floors in our apartment and other house projects and my truck is getting fixed so there are alot of things going on to keep me sane 

belle hi I am not sure if you were directing your question to me but i have not yet conceived again since I had my ectopic but as you might have seen and read there are some ladies on here that got their BFP straight away I have not yet lost hope and am hoping that soon I am blessed with a little one how is your journey going?

:wave: Hello to all the other lovely ladies on here hope that you are all doing good am in the process of remodeling my apartment am going to try to take some before and after picture so you can all tell me what you all think


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-If you don't mind me asking what is A1C? I am not entirely sure and so I am rather curious. As for the rashes I do think thats something to speak with your doctor about, maybe you are illergic to something you use in your house? I know with my youngest son and my husband they both have very and I mean very sensitve skin and so I have to use a lot of organic stuff when I was their clothes and buy their soaps. If I don't they break out so badly you can just see how uncomfortable they are. Can't wait to see your interor dectorating skills...god I wish I had some lol :haha:

Belle-I concieved my first month of trying after having an ectopic pregnancy and so far the pregnancy seems to be progressing nicely. It does depend on the woman though and so it is not guarnteed that you will concieve just as fast, or that everything will be fine. There are too many variables after having an ectopic, which is why getting pregnant is just a scary, not matter how far along you are. Don't give up hope though, many of us haven't even though thats what we may only have. :)

AFM Nothing big going on here, just planning for the forth of July the good ole American way. Going to go get some fireworks, then head to my inlaws for some burgers and swimming. It is gonna be fun and i am sure the boys are gonna love it. Other then that I have an exam tomorrow so wish me luck! I really need it cause biology in the summer is just way too hard lol. Well talk to you all soon!


----------



## belle creole

Thanks for replying! I guess Im waiting for AF to come so we can try again. Wishing sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## belle creole

Thank you Pixxie,
congratulations on your little miracle!
did you get your normal cycle after ectopic or bfp without it?


----------



## pixxie1232001

belle-I had like 3 normal cycles before I concieved again. The fourth cycle I was getting off of birth control and I concieved the following month.

OMG ladies, do I have the story for you!!! So as all of you know I am switching back to my midwife office because I just don't feel comfortable with the OB. So on Friday I went and signed the release of information form so they have to fax the records to my midwife office. Well the thing is what I was told was that they were supposed to send the records to them no questions asked. Today I got a call though, from the OB office, saying that they were refusing to send my records unless I talked to them first! I never ever had this happen before. So I then called my midwife office and explained the voicemail I recieved and they too were shocked. They then again explained to me that once I had signed that paper, that the OB office was required to send the records to them, and that they had no right to withold the information. I am so extremly pissed off right now and my husband is also in shock about this whole thing. Needless to say I am saving the voicemail incase of a lawsuit. GRRRRR


----------



## belle creole

Thank you.


----------



## belle creole

my surgery was on june 11th and for the past few days I have been feeling like AF is going to come but it hasn't as of yet. Well today I decided to poas to see if the HCG was out of my system and the Clear blue digital came up "Pregnant"
It gave me an instant headache. I know it should mean that the HCG is still in my system. Huge sigh. I have no clue whats going on with my body:nope:


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie i hope that you got that whole situation sorted and they won't give you anymore trouble, i too wanted to change drs when i was going through the ectopic in october but was told that it was better to stay with the dr bc she knew my history and now my reg dr told me that if i get preg again she wants me to see her because she knows what she needs to do as i would have to have a c section but i would gladly suck it up to have a baby with me 

the A1C is a blood test that they do to check wether your blood sugars are under control and mine thankfully came back at a good number the only thing is that they are not going to allow me on clomid until i loose the weight that we agreed on sometimes i hate drs they make me feel like a kid again lol i am really beginning to rethink this whole baby thing i told dh that maybe we were not meant to be parents but i know i only think that because i want it so bad and it is not happening, sorry for being a downer but this whole thing gets to me sometimes 

belle how high were your hcg numbers before you had the surgery? if it was way high it can take a few weeks for it to come back to nothing mine were in the low 200's and a few days after surgery the test was neg. i hope that your body gets sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-Thats great that your numbers came back fine...Now lets just push through those pounds. I know this is a little out there, but you do know that you can buy clomid online without a prescription right? Either way I hope the best for you. :)

Belle-My levels never went down after my surgery. In fact they went up! I found out two weeks after my surgery that my ectopic regrew, making mine a continue ectopic. It wasn't till I recieved a dose of methotrexate that my levels started to drop, and they dropped rapidly. I think my levels went back to normal within a month.

AFM My husband has something up his sleve and it is driving me crazy not knowing!!!!! My birthday is next week, and the last couple week my husband has been acting like he isn't paying attention to me, so I told him that he is incharge of planning my birthday. He was shocked and scared when I said that, but now I think he actually did it cause he is telling me that I have to have a lot of clothes packed and he has the kids gone all that weekend! I wish I knew what was going on lol.


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie i did not know that you could buy clomid online with no presciption you just made my day lol my bday was two weeks ago and hubby is getting me new floors for our apartment something that i have wanted for awhile lol i had a small dinner here with my bosses and their kids it was so nice 
i hope that you have a wonderful birthday too, you just gave me a great belated bday gift i might just buy some clomid and try it, i know that my dr wants me to wait but i would like to have a baby before i turn 30 next year lol thanks so much pixxie i will let you know what happens with it


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! I've popped in and out a few times since my ectopic last November. 

I know some of you have had a Bfp since their ectopic. I got my :Bfp: this morning and I have to wait until Monday to call my ob.. Just curious if there will be early testing or anything?


----------



## pixxie1232001

skeet-They normally do both hcg beta level check monituring to make sure that they are going up as they should, and that is also followed by an ultrasound around 5-6 weeks to confirm that the baby is in the uterus. At least that is how it was for me. Congrats on your bfp though!!!!

Lucy-This sight sells great fertlity medication https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/fefeblsu.html and they also sell pregnancy tests. The clomid will not be exactly like what you would get from a doctor, but yeah I noticed that some sites like the one I posted do sell fertility aid that is supposedly really good and works. The reviews for this FertilAid are amazing and I trust this site so who knows. BTW happy belated birthday!!!! lol :hugs:


----------



## peachy905

Pixxie, happy birthday! Your dh sounds so sweet. I hope you enjoy the surprise! 

Lucy, glad your numbers came back in the health range. Hurray! I'm trying to eat healthy and just had my glucose test two weeks ago. Should get my results next week. Hope all goes well. 

Skeet, congrats!! You must be so thrilled :)

AFm, I feel like I have no energy and this heat wave is making me feel more lethargic...


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I am.. But also so nervous!! I can't get a hold of my on until Monday.. And I'm not even due for Af yet!!


----------



## Lucy529

skeet Congrats on the BFP!!! please keep us updated on the progress i love to read when ladies like us go on to have a healthy pregnancy and then little babies 

pixxie thanks for the belated bday wishes, it was a nice day but can you believe my brother and sister didn't call me until two weeks later and that was because my sister was wishing an other person a happy bday on fb and it made me mad so i texted her and she tells me that my bday was not until this month i wanted to strangle her lol but they both wished me a happy bday at the end 
i have ordered things from that site preseed i think which hubby loves lol i tried fertilaid and i honestly didn't really feel a difference i still have a months supply in the cupboard i might give it an other try now that my sugars are better fx that somethings happens soon 
Hope you have a great bday if we don't talk before then :hugs:

peachy i hope that your test comes back fine i have already been told that am going to have to be extra careful when i do get that bfp because of it you are so close to meeting you little one am so excited for you 

:wave: to all the other ladies that pop in here from time to time

afm well saturday my hubby and i went and got our new floors and he installed it in our room i am so happy with the way it came out next weekend he is doing the one in the living room and then we will have nice new floors yay lol 
i have a question and hope that someone on here will tell me if they know what it is but on saturday when we came back from the store it is about a two hour drive each way i had been cramping most of the morning so my hubby didn't want me to lift anything heavy when we got home (sorry tmi) we were talking to my boss about the flooring when i felt a gush of something and i thought that i might have gotten af when i went to check there was some pink but mostly a lot of cm i checked and this small piece of tissue came out there has been no more pink since then but i have been cramping for the past few days sorry so long but have any of you ever have this happen i am just worried that something is wrong thanks for any advice girls


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! I had a bit of a scare this weekend because I was obsessively taking pregnancy test to ensure I was still pregnant ( crazy i know!!) My lines yesterday were super faint so I panicked but today they are much darker ( posted the pics below!)

My ob got me in this morning. She started me on progesterone and sent me for a beta and will get the results tomorrow. I have an Ultra sound next tuesday and am supposed to go for a follow up in 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0885.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucy529

skeet that is great news but now stop testing some test don't have as much dyes as others and it is going to drive you crazy if you get a light one again. am so happy that your dr is taking care of you now the stress of those betas begin keeping you and your little bean in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lucy..I get my results from my beta today...I will keep you ladies updated, and have my first scan next tuesday to make sure bean is in the right place!! I've stopped testing. LOL the waves of tiredness and tender boobs are reminding me that bean is still there... !!


----------



## Lucy529

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks lucy..I get my results from my beta today...I will keep you ladies updated, and have my first scan next tuesday to make sure bean is in the right place!! I've stopped testing. LOL the waves of tiredness and tender boobs are reminding me that bean is still there... !!

fx for you


----------



## skeet9924

My results are 259 ( in the normal range) at that would be at 14 dpo. My lmp puts me at 4 weeks 7 days but I think I'm more 4 weeks since I Ovd late this cycle.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Skeet-Thats fantastic and you deff are pregnant. It is even more reasuring when your levels match up to what you should be at for how far along you are. With my ectopic my period was two weeks late and my levels were only at 50! Fx for your sticky bean though!!! :happydance:

Lucy-hope all is well with you hun. 

Afm-I officially hate the human body. I am taking biology right now and only have a C in the class, even though I get fantastic grades on all my homework and quizzes, my exams are sinking me in deep. I HATE SCHOOL!!!! Oh then to top it off I have a bunch of people are me telling me that I should take maternity leave from school when I have the baby, but the the thing is classes get out three weeks after I have him! So what is the point taking a semester off when I get a 8 week break for winter break shortly after the baby is born!?!?! God I am just frazzled today. Oh well. :/


----------



## skeet9924

Aww pixxie.. I suck at tests too so I completely get your frustrations. Don't listen to what others say.. Do what you feel you can and want to do. School is very important and if you can do both.. Then good for you!!!


----------



## Lucy529

skeet YAY!! for great numbers are they going to keep testing you? i remember that you said you have an ultrasound next week? i can't wait. 

pixxie like skeet said you need to do what is right for you and i totally get what you mean about school i think that i mentioned that i will be taking a couple of courses in the fall am excited but it freaks me out a little too 

on an other front am still cramping a little expecially when i lift something heavy or strain much am hoping that it means am going to get a visit from af soon if not am going to have to make an apt with my dr fx that it is nothing serious Dr. Google scared me when it said that those are the symtoms for uterine fibroids fx that it's not that


----------



## skeet9924

Yup I do!! I think they are going to keep testing me.. I missed my obs call back yesterday And have to call her back this morning. I'm really curious to see if on Tuesday I will be 5 weeks or 6..I'm about 99% sure that I Ovd on cd 20.. So that would make me just over 4 weeks now whic means my numbers are fantastic 

Lucy- I found After my ectopic I had lots of pulling and cramps in the tww.. But I also got the same thing leading up to my :Bfp:


----------



## kaznib

Hello everyone (and any new members who i haven't been in touch with on here) congratulations to you skeet9924!! did you also suffer a loss due to ectopic?
well just to let you all know i got a positive pregnancy test today and really am delighted:haha: i dont know how far gone I am but it can't be any more than 5 weeks! I am also very frightened because of my ectopic and loosing my right tube back in Feb.... delighted that i got a positive test and just wanted to share it with you all and let you know that there is light at the end of the tunnell!! just hoping everything works out for me this time xxx baby dust to all


----------



## kaznib

Pink Ribbons said:


> Hi Peachy and Pixxie. I'm still here too. Time is really starting to tick away now. I'm looking forward to getting over the 30 week mark. I haven't really let myself to do very much in the way of preparations, so it will be nice to wash baby clothes, set up the bassinette etc. I've been focusing on milestones for this whole pregnancy...8 weeks, 12, 16, 20, 28...I have never really relaxed, but reality is starting to kick in. This baby is very active and moves around a lot. It will be lovely to count down with you ladies towards the end.
> 
> How are all of our TTC'ers going? Where is everyone at?

just wanting to share my news that i got a positive pregnancy test today!! (i'm delighted but shocked too as i didnt think it would happen me so quickly!!:winkwink:) just hope this time God has blessed me with it being in the right place xx hope ur well!


----------



## Lucy529

kaznib OMG an other BFP fx that this little bean is in the right place please keep us updted as well i love to see all the wonderful news that is comming from this thread at the moment soon we are going to be welcoming the new babies 

skeet am glad that they are going to keep testing you at least until they see that your little one is in the right place 

afm i woke up with a headache and have been naping in a nice dark cool room to urge it away before i go to work, this morning when making breakfast i felt dizzy and nauseas i took a test but it was neg, still cramping a little oh and bloated just not a good day for me so far, tbh am starting to freak out that something might be wrong if am not better by next week am going to have to call my dr uugh sometimes i hate my body 

:wave: hi to everyone else i hope that your day goes better than mine


----------



## peachy905

Skeet, yay those numbers sound great! Glad to hear that you are getting an early ultrasound. After that your mind will definitely be at ease. Keep us posted!

Kaznib congrats my dear. That is amazing and I am sooooo happy for you!

Lucy, hope you feel better...and maybe a bfp? 

Pixxie, if you feel like continuing with school you should. You know yourself best.

AFm. I failed my glucose test and going for a second test. Hope I don't have diabetes :(


----------



## pixxie1232001

OMG 2 BFPS!!! :happydance: that is what I love to see on this site!!!!! :happydance:

kaznib-Congrats hunny!!!! So excited for you!!! FX it is in the right place and a sticky bean! Can't wait to hear the numbers!

Lucy-it doesn't hurt to test. I also had cramping during my tww. I actually thought I was going to get my AF until my husband said I was acting like I was pregnant and told me to take a pregnancy test...and he was right :haha: I say take a test. You have lost weight and got a lot of things under control so maybe those changes were just enough to do the trick. FX :)

Peachy-don't stress so much on the glucose test. I failed my 1 hour with my youngest too but passed my 3 hour test with flying colors. You should be fine. FX for you huny. 

Skeet-When are they going to do your first ultrasound? Are your levels high enough yet? I was told they should be able to see something on the ultrasound with levels around 2,000. By 6 weeks you should be a able to see a little bean and maybe a heartbeat. I can't wait for that. 

Thanks ladies. I feel confident that I should be fine with the baby and finishing classes. I do not see any reason to take a semester off from class if the baby is due during the last month of class you know what I mean and then I am getting a good 6-8 week break before spring courses. So I should be fine. hopefully. Also in my world OB still has not faxed my records to my midwife office and i am just about to say screw it. I know my baby is healthy and I am willing to have another ultrasound done to prove it. There is no reason why my health should be punished because i have an old OB who doesn't want to lose out on a paycheck. Oh well. I am so happy to see the good news on here and it puts me in such a better mood.

BTW kaznib...SHOW US THE STICKS!!!! lmao. It is always nice to see the confirmation lol.


----------



## skeet9924

pixxie- as of last tuesday my levels were 258 I go for my next set of bloods on monday and my ultra sound tuesday..I hardly doubt i will see anything lol


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies i love to come on here and see all the action going on lol 
skeet i can't wait until you get your next bloods am sure all is going well and before you know it you will see that little bean in there 

peachy fx that you pass the next test like pixxie said it might not be nothing praying for you 

pixxie i cannot believe that the ob has not faxed that over you are more calm than me lol i had always been the nice quiet one but now i stand up for myself and although i try not to be rude i do go off from time to time when my buttons are pushed lol hope that it all gets resolved soon 

kaznib how are you doing?

afm i tested yesterday and it was a bfn so i think that it might be all in my head i feel better today slight headache but not as bad as yesterday i will wait a week or two and see what happens am supposed to get af soon i think so we shall see although to be honest i really don't think that this is a bfp but more of my body playing tricks on me


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies can i join? I know this thread has been going for a while but i cant find a thread Re EP!!

My story goes like this.......

Had my BFP 1 month and a few weeks after my mc, the following week i had groin pain and shoulder pain so went to A&E, waited for 3 hours before seeing anyone, was told to come back the next day to have an US, showed on US that there was a sac in my left tube, HCG was 800odd. Went back every 48 hours, HCG dropped to 500 then went back up to 800 so had a shot of MTX on June 22nd, day 4 my HCG rose to 1400odd day 7 it was 1300 so had to have emergency surgery as they could see on US that i had more free fluid in my uterus. had LAP they didnt remove my tube thank god, gave me a D&C as there was 'alot of old blood' levels started dropping nicely, last HCG was on Sunday 08th and they were 351 YAY!! go back Saturday for another test im hoping it to be in the 100's!! Can try from September 14th and i cant bloody wait!!

OH and I had sex last night for the first time in 4 weeks and it absolutely killed on the side my ectopic was, anyone had this problem?? xxx


----------



## Lucy529

cathgibbs so sorry for your losses but welcome i hope that your levels drop and that you can be one of the lucky ones to get a bfp soon and in the right place 

i can't help you much about sex as i had a c section like surgery fx that all gets better for you


----------



## skeet9924

I'm sorry to hear of your loss and yes I did have pain for awhile.. I was told not to have sex for 6 weeks... But caved after 4. It wasn't just sex though.. It was working out, running .. Everything actually.. It took a few months before I felt normal again


----------



## pixxie1232001

cathygibbs-I still get pain on the side of my ectopic even now while pregnant. It is a lite cramp but it is still on that side. I was told it can take the body up to 6 months for fully heal from any type of internal situation. I had both surgery and methotrexate though because my ectopic tissue regrew even after the surgery. I think you should be fine, it will take some getting used to. Sorry for what happened to you and hope you can get your rainbow baby soon!!! Remember you are supposed to wait 3 months after a dose of methotrexate as it can have some very seriouse birth deffects. Good luck!!

Lucy-I am naturally a patient woman, but when a doctors office goes to these lengths there is nothing i can do about it other then tell them to suck my left toe. I appreciated the care they gave me during the ectopic, but i feel like that is were they drew the line and me being pregnant again is not one of their concerns. Also dont get discouraged by the bfn. It will happen. Fx for you hunny.

AFM i am just in a blah mood right now. I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday so hopefully they can give me some better insite as to how to go about this transfering of records go. Also I still hate biology....had an exam today and yea...i hate summer school!!!! UGH lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies, it was doing my head in lol im not patient at all and sitting around was annoying me!! the thought of not excercising is annoying me too as im on holidays in september so want to tone up, im sure my levels will be around 100 this weekend as my ICs are very faint! 

Pixxie we will be trying from Sept 14th 3 months after MTX i cant bloody wait xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello I am new here,this thread is lovely and really encouraging.Please can I join thread's about EP are so few and far between?

I wanted to know if anyone could help or offer advice.

I had an ectopic pregnancy surgically removed on June 13th 2012 ,lost left fallopian tube and had right tube unblocked during laprascopy.Had a bleed of about 10 days after that,which then subsided.

I had sex with dh for the first time after surgey on 3rd July and 5th July unprotected (though I have heard some say to wait one cycle before ttc again).

Right now I am worried that I could of gotten pregnant because AF has not shown up and because I don't know when or where my cycle is or even if I am ovulating again I just don't know what to think and everything is a mess.

Has anyone else gotten themselves into a similar pickle??I know we probably should of waited but I was really sad and intimacy with dh again just seemed to comfort me :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

can you do a pg test just to put your mind at east before thinking of things hun? xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Princess-I never done that but it would never hurt to take a test, or even better call the doctor that treated you for the ectoptic and explain what is going on. They can do a beta levels check to see if you are pregnant. Other then that you are totally welcomed to join us. It is great having people to talk to who have been through what you have been through and is really encouraging too. Sorry we could not meet on better terms though. :hugs:

Cathygibbs-I bet you can't wait. When I got to that three month mark I wanted to try again but I was stuck with one problem...I was still not over the one I loss. So I held off a few more months to finish the greiving process. I hope and wish you well. :) Once your levels get to 0 start taking prenatals. Seriously, it is a good help especially since the methotrexate depleates a lot of iron. 

I hope all is well with everyone else. I am excited and now dredding this weekend. We are dropping the boys off at my sis in law today and tomorrow my husband and I are going on the trip. I am now dredding this weekend cause I do not like being far away from my kids, and also because my husband has been very I guess you can say moody recently. I am not really having a good day already and hope everyone is doing better.


----------



## kaznib

Cathygibbs - so sorry for your loss it's such a hard thing to deal with. Lucky for you they saved your tube and got it on time. For me they told me i'd miscarried one in my uterus and then i was still feeling symptoms of pregnancy 3 weeks later and returned to my doctor and they found another pregnancy in the right fallopian tube, i had my tube removed by surgery and it was awful:nope: afterwards all i cud think about was my future and how difficult it might be for me to fall preg again! BUT that was in Feb (i didnt have sex for 2 whole months afterwards because i had no desire too and my husband was patient with me) then we started trying again in May time and here I am nearly 6 weeks so i fell preg again easily with one working tube so it will happen dont worry!:flower: we booked a holiday at Easter time and after the holiday i felt so much better and u will too!

Princess - I waited 3 months as I was so so scared after loosing 2 babies at once but try not to worry chances are you maybe are not pregnant yet depending how fertile you both are tho, i must be quite fertile as first time took me one cycle and second time 2 cycles before i fell pregnant...go with your gut instinct:flower: good luck!

Everyone else - I'm feeling shocked still but feeling very tired and breasts are so uncomfortable and sore, even when I take a shower i cant bear it, but after feeling no sore breasts atall with ectopic i am not complaining one little bit:blush: other than that feeling ok, just moody and worried because i am out of work atm, my job was temporary permanent last year and they didnt extend my contract so currently looking for work on top of all this! just hope something turns u for me. wish everyone a nice weekend...Monday cannot come quick enough to I get to GP to get my levels


----------



## Lucy529

princess sorry for your loss it is hard to find someone who knows what we are going through but you have come to the right place i hope that you feel better soon like the other ladies have said if you feel that you might be pregnant either do a test or have your dr check you it's better safe than sorry.

kaznib can't wait for an update fx for good numbers 

pixxie hope that you are able to enjoy your weekend with your hubby hope that his attitude changes i hate when they act wierd lol 

afm the past few days i spent in bed before work, my headaches are way better and after a couple of bfns i think that it is clear that it is a no go for a baby, my bbs are still feeling weird and thankfully the cramps are gone but am now going to wait on af and see what happens i think following the pattern it should be here next week lets see what happens


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

Congratulations on your BFP's kaznib & Skeet!! Amazing news!

*kaznib* - thanks for your message. It has been awhile! So thrilled to read your news. You've been through a lot, so I'm sending all my positive thoughts to you. Hope you get great levels back today. xox

*Cath* - Hugs to to you. Hope your levels have continued to drop, and you can look forward to getting back on the TTC bandwagon in September.

*PrincessBree* - well, I made the conscious decision to start trying again before my first AF arrived after ectopic surgery, and did indeed get pregnant and am now 32 weeks with no complications....so yes, it does happen! I hope this gives you some comfort! 

*Lucy* - sorry to read that you've had some BFN's. Am still praying for you girl. I read the suggestion of getting some clomid...perhaps it's something to investigate? It's ok for Doctors to say to wait and lose weight etc, but they don't understand the torture of waiting and wanting to fall pregnant. Hope your headaches have subsided.

*Peachy* - time is flying now...less than 10 weeks for us! Whats the verdict on the glucose levels? I hope all is OK. 

Waves to Pixxie too.....no time to write anymore. My daughter has just finished up at the dentist, so have to fly.

Will write again later.

xox


----------



## Bride2b

Hi ladies, I found this thread last night but didnt want to post, but I see a couple of newbies have recently joined so thought I'd see if its ok to join you girls too.

I had my left tube removed 11 days ago on 5th July after getting my BFP in early June. I wasnt scheduled for an US, its a long story but managed to get one, it was lucky I did as they found the baby still growing with a HB measuring 9 weeks. I was rushed into surgery and told they wouldnt save my tube as it would be too damaged & would be an increased chance of ectopic in the future. Initially I felt releaved that it was found before if rupture, but also really upset that I had lost another baby. Now I just cant bare to think about waiting 3 bloody months to ttc again!

This baby was the second I have lost in 7 months - I lost my son at 19 1/2 weeks on Nov 28th when my waters broke suddenly. It was such a horrible experience that I can not even begin to explain. I thought we had our bad luck & felt so different that this pregnancy was going to be successful, so it was a complete shock to get the news.

I think what I want to know is.... did you all wait 3 months if you were treated with surgery? I know my insides need to heal, but I think I will go mental if I have to wait to TTC, all I have wanted since the minute I delivered our son in November is to be pregnant again.

Thanks in advance xxxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Bride2be-You are totally welcomed to join this thread. This is for everyone who has went through an ectopic and would like the extra support and encouragment from people who have been in a similar situation. As to your question, it is suggest to wait 3 months for a few reasons. Medically your body takes 6 months or longer to heal internally, and so while within 6 weeks our outsides may be fine, the insides are still recovering. With my ectopic I waited 5 months to ttc again. I waited that long for two reasons, to allow my body to get healthy, and 2 to because mentally I knew I just wanted to replace the on I lost. I hope you make the decision that feels best for you. Sorry that you are going through this though. :hugs:

Pink-:wave: hope all is well with you! :)

AFM I found out why my doctors didn't fax my information, three weeks later. Turns up they wanted to make sure I knew that once I went back to my midwife office they were never and I quote ever going to see me again as a patient. I was shocked that they are that rude to hold my information and also threaten me. So glad I am switching. On a side note today I am 22!!! Happy b-day me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks Pixie & Happy Birthday!! How long did it take you to fall pregnant? You are younger than me so I would imagine you will fall quicker. I am almost 31 and have been trying for almost 2 years now, so I am keen to get going on this baby making business! 

I am ok on the emotional side (as ok as you can ever be with a loss). I dont want to sound heartless but my first loss had a bigger impact on me as I actually gave birth and held my baby, so my emotions from losing him are still very much more in the forefront of my mind. The only thing that helped me function again after losing him was when I started actively TTC.

I wasnt really given much advice when I was discharged from hospital about how long the physical healing takes - hence I came on to BnB as usually there are other people who have been through the same to help out!

I hope you have a great birthday and get lots of lovely goodies xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy Birthday hun xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Just got back from my u/s...the tech originally told me that she would not be allowed to tell me anything because I'm still so early. We had a very relaxed converstation through out the whole thing and she was asking me about my previous losses. At the end of the u/s she told me I was not allowed to tell my dr that she said anything, but she could see the beginning of a baby in my uterus!! She told me that she is sure that she will probably see me in a week or 2 for a follow up scan and that she would be able to share a lot more with me at that point. I was so happy that she reassured me that it was not ectopic that i actually cried!!


----------



## PrincessBree

skeet9924 said:


> Just got back from my u/s...the tech originally told me that she would not be allowed to tell me anything because I'm still so early. We had a very relaxed converstation through out the whole thing and she was asking me about my previous losses. At the end of the u/s she told me I was not allowed to tell my dr that she said anything, but she could see the beginning of a baby in my uterus!! She told me that she is sure that she will probably see me in a week or 2 for a follow up scan and that she would be able to share a lot more with me at that point. I was so happy that she reassured me that it was not ectopic that i actually cried!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I could literally feel your joy through your message I almost cried myself lol I am so happy for you hun xx I really pray this is a happy and healthy 9 months for you xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks princessbree!! I'm over joyed!! Just praying little bean has a hb the next scan!!


----------



## Bride2b

skeet9924 said:


> Just got back from my u/s...the tech originally told me that she would not be allowed to tell me anything because I'm still so early. We had a very relaxed converstation through out the whole thing and she was asking me about my previous losses. At the end of the u/s she told me I was not allowed to tell my dr that she said anything, but she could see the beginning of a baby in my uterus!! She told me that she is sure that she will probably see me in a week or 2 for a follow up scan and that she would be able to share a lot more with me at that point. I was so happy that she reassured me that it was not ectopic that i actually cried!!

Congratulations I cant even begin to imagine how wonderful that must feel. I wish you a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## PrincessBree

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks princessbree!! I'm over joyed!! Just praying little bean has a hb the next scan!!

Aww me too hun!!Can I ask how soon after your ectopic did you get your af.I had laprascopy 5 weeks ago but still no af??xx


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies hi to the new girls so sorry for your losses my thoughts on waiting to try are different i too was told to wait but didn't and here i am 8 months out and still no bfp so am glad i did not wait although it hasn't happened i would feel worse with missing all that time 

pink nice to hear from you you are so close to the end so happy for you 

pixxie happy bday 

skeet that was nice of the tech to tell you a little something it makes you feel better fx that they are able to see more next time can't wait for update

i know there is way more that i read but i have a massave headache so sorry that i missed anyone

afm i am laying in bed wishing i felt better not only do i have a huge heachache but af got me yesterday and boy talk about being in pain, so am trying to rest before work sometimes being a woman is so fun i wish i had ordered that clomid so that i could start it now that i actually know what cycle day im on ugh 
:wave: hi to everyone sorry for the ramble


----------



## belle creole

Hi I had my surgery 5 1/2 weeks ago (June 11th)and no AF for me either.


----------



## skeet9924

PrincessBree said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks princessbree!! I'm over joyed!! Just praying little bean has a hb the next scan!!
> 
> Aww me too hun!!Can I ask how soon after your ectopic did you get your af.I had laprascopy 5 weeks ago but still no af??xxClick to expand...

It took about 6.5 weeks.., I found after words my Af was not on schedule what so ever.. I would go from a 32 day cycle to a 60 day cycle and everything in between.. I started temping so I would know when Af would arrive


----------



## skeet9924

I got my beta back in 6 days it went from 258 -4914


----------



## pixxie1232001

Skeet-OMG I almost started crying for you!!! I am so happy the baby is in the right spot :D :happydance: I remember the day they told me my baby was in the right spot I started bawling on the table. It was the best news ever to be told that it was not an ectopic pregnancy but a normal pregnancy. I am so happy for you and it sounds like everything is carrying on normally. I can't wait for your next ultrasound!!!!!!

Bride2be-I got pregnant my first month of trying which was a huge shock for me. Mostly cause with my oldest two it took me about 3 months to get pregnant with them. When I found out I was pregnant my biggest fear was it being another ectopic cause it happened so fast but nope he is a completely normal baby and kicking my bladder every single day :haha:. Don't lose hope though. My sister in law was told she couldnt have children after she had twins prematurely (at 25 weeks) and she found out three years later at the age of 38 that she was pregnant and now she has a beautiful healthy baby girl. So don't ever believe anything is impossible. :)

belle-It took a while for my levels to go back to normal for me to get my cycle but when I did it was the worse period I had in a long time. I think it took about 2 months for me to get my period back so don't stress to bad, your body is just trying to heal.

AFM got an midwife appointment today so I get to hear my little ones heart beat again, even though his kicks are finally getting strong enough to show through the skin, yay and ouch lol. Also my I got my husband his birthday gift since his birthday is also coming up (old man is turning 33 lol (jk to anyone around that age I just like to make fun of him)) I am taking him to see Creed. Trust me he is estatic lol. Well hope everyone is having a good day and much love to all of you!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Ladies!!! I did cry!! Lol I was trying to be so strong but I turned into a weepy mess!!! It was the first U/s i have ever had that I left feeling good!! 

pixxiie- I love creed by the way!! So jealous!!! Your hubby will love it!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Skeet i was just filling up reading that!! those levels are amazing...........any signs of multiples?!?!

i had MTX on June 22nd and had a LAP a week later but they didnt take my tube just gave me a D&C and washed everything (sounds so weird saying that lol) last Sunday my levels were 175 so im hoping this sunday they will be below 5 fingers x and my AF will show 2 weeks later, after my MC in April AF was exactly 1 month after MC xxx


----------



## Bride2b

I am now a bit concerned about AF going 'walk about,' I think the last thing you want to deal with after all this is for AF to start screwing with your head.

Cath, I started to bleed on day 4 post op - I know this isnt a 'real' AF, but I am really hoping that AF arrives around 6 th August. So hopefully you wont have to wait 2 weeks for AF - the sooner the 3 AFs are out the way they sooner you can get TTC again!

After my first loss my cycles were slightly off, starting at 35 days and going down to 27 days. I used to have 28/29 day cycles before I got pregnant. My LP on the short cycles were only 8 days - and was surprised when the next month I fell pregnant as I thought I had a LP defect.

I think I have decided that I will wait on proper AF then try again. I am not waiting 3 months!!!!! Pixie its awesome you got preggers on your first try - that would be amazing! I know I wont be that lucky (just based on my luck so far - I am sure I havent broken any mirrors or walked under ladders!!!) 

Lucy - I am sure your time will come, they say on 'average' it takes 9 months to conceive. So hopefully your BFP is just around the corner xxx I would be really frustrated having to wait that long. What CD are you on? What are you doing to ttc? I tried every trick in the book - soy, CBFM, Vitamin B6, baby aspirin, reflexology......the list goes on! I think I will stick with reflexology, B6 and baby aspirin (as well as prenatals)


----------



## cathgibbs

iv been bleeding now for roughly 4 weeks 4 days lol not that im counting or anything, its turning brown now and just there when i wipe so hopefully my hcg is below 100, well my consultant said 3 months or 3 AFs whichever comes first and i got a funny feeling the 3 months will be first as i cant see 3 AFs arriving before Sept 14th lol!

Sorry hun i am new to this post so dont really know your history, when was your ectopic?

i see your getting married in less than 2 weeks!! you nervous!?! Excited!! xxx


----------



## skeet9924

cathgibbs said:


> Awww Skeet i was just filling up reading that!! those levels are amazing...........any signs of multiples?!?!
> 
> i had MTX on June 22nd and had a LAP a week later but they didnt take my tube just gave me a D&C and washed everything (sounds so weird saying that lol) last Sunday my levels were 175 so im hoping this sunday they will be below 5 fingers x and my AF will show 2 weeks later, after my MC in April AF was exactly 1 month after MC xxx

Nope no sign of multiples yet!! But it's still early :)


----------



## skeet9924

Bride2be- it really is a pain when Af comes and goes as it chooses after everything. It really messed with my head!! That is the reason I started temping. I knew I couldn't use opts cause my cycle was so irregular it would cost a ton. Oh and I just dtd every time we saw each other ( which wasn't much due to his work schedule) and hoped that we came close to catching ov. At least it kept me sane through out my super long cycles!

Best of luck girls!! There are a few of us now on this site that proves hope is not lost after ectopic


----------



## Bride2b

Cath my surgery was exactly 2 weeks ago - 5th July. So I am an one tuber newbie! It does sound like 3 months will come round quicker, you have done a month already! It gives you a chance to get yourself in top shape to get your body ready to accept a new pregnancy.

Skeet how long were you TTC - I cant remember if I read that or not. I need to go back and read!!! I have a brain like a sieve!

Yes I am getting married in 9 days time!!! At least I have a distraction I guess. But cant help feeling this couldnt have come at a more rubbish time as I hoped our wedding would be a happy occasion, but I have all this in my mind so it has kind of taken the whole "happiest time of your life" feeling away from me a bit!


----------



## skeet9924

Bride2be- overall I ttcd for a yea and 6 months.. In that time I have had 1
Mc, 1 chemical and one ectopic.. It's been a crazy time


----------



## Bride2b

Oh gosh, you have been through a rough time. I have everything crossed for you that this one is for keeps xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

skeet you and I are very similar hun! Iv been TTC for 9 months, in the past 2 and a half months i have had 1 mc and 1 ep, it has scared me so much xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks bride2be.. I'm praying this one does too!
It's feeling like there is a chance it might.. I have way more symptoms with this pregnancy then any of the others.

Cathgibs- we have been through a lot of the same. It is terrifying. It makes it hard to be preg too because it's really hard to enjoy the pregnancy or be excited. I want to get excited and so does oh but it's hard to when we aren't sure if it will stick or not. I'm just looking forward to my next scan so I can see if their is a hb or not. 

I will admit though I'm reminded every morning there is a bean in there when I'm hugging the toilet :)


----------



## cathgibbs

that is a very good sign hun, - hugging porcelin!!!i bet you must be i can totally understand though, this scan will make it worthwhile chick cause this one will stick, 3rd time lucky - when is your scan? xxx


----------



## skeet9924

I had one last week, but it was too early .. All the technician could tell me was that their is the beginning of a baby in the uterus. I go see my ob again on Tuesday a d she will send me for another scan


----------



## Lucy529

skeet am keeping my fx for you but i have a feeling that you are going to be joining the other lucky one on here that are close to the end or half way there

bride2b you must be one busy lady with the preps for your big day, thanks for your words of encouragement i know that there are a ton of supplements that i could try but that thing is that i have diabetes and high blood pressure and i can't take certain things i do take a prenatal vit every morning as my dr said it couldn't hurt, i can't take aspirin atm bc of some of the meds am on as to what day am on am on day 5 i think the one thing that i am happy about is that she did change some of the meds to baby safe ones just in case i got a bfp 

ladies i hope that the rest of you are doing well, am also happy to see that there is more chatter in here, i sure that we are going to get some more bfps soon fx for us that are waiting on it,

afm am waiting for af to go away so that i can get back to ttc am getting ready to go see my dr this morning to check on somethings that are bothering me i will let you all know what happens i might ask about clomid again but i don't think that she is going to allow me on it that would really be a miracle


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Lucky!! And good luck at the Doctors today. Do you temp by chance?


----------



## kaznib

Just to let all my friends on here in on my good news. Had scan this morning, saw baby and heartbeat exactly where it should be! We are delighted and just want to let everyone know that back in Feb I never thought I'd be pregnant again so quickly so it will happen for each of you like it did me:) xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!! 

I had my scan yesterday too! Saw the little hb fluttering away!! First time I've ever gotten to see that!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Congratulations, kaznib and skeet! I've been MIA for so long since I've been very busy with my transition from active duty Air Force to Reserve. It's been a long road. I remember some of you ladies. For those who don't remember me, I had to have surgery to remove an ectopic (and my left tube) back in Dec 2011. For the love of everything, we got pregnant January 2012. We are now 29 weeks pregnant with our second little boy! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that you all are in my thoughts and I only wish the best for you. Please continue your high spirits and best of luck!!


----------



## kaznib

Lovebotlass17 that's fantastic news!! hope it all goes well for you hun, enjoy every moment, i know i'm going to try my best!

Skeet - wow! u must be so so happy:flower: it was my first time seeing a little flicker of a heartbeat and my baby is the size of a little blueberry:) amazing!


----------



## skeet9924

Lovebotlass17 Congrats!!!! You must be thrilled!!

Kaznib- when are you due? I'm the size of a blue berry too!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

YAY!!! ladies that is fantastic news. I am so happy all your beans are were they should be. It really is the best feeling to not only see them on the ultrasound, but to see them where they should be. Congrats and one hurdle is down. :)

AFM I am getting ready to enter my last trimester!!! YAY!!! Not so yay is this baby kicks...a lot and hard. He kept me up for three hours late last night, and then woke me up early at around 6am...not very fun. lol, but oh well at least I knowhe is happy and healthy. 

I hope to see more bfps soon. It is great to see everyone is doing so well. :)


----------



## skeet9924

oh wow pixxie!! Congrats!! Must be excited to reach the third trimester!! The bonus is as long as your little one is kicking you, you know hes healthy!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Skeet-Yeah I am super excited...now I am on a new quest. I told my husband today that i wish I could see my baby one more time before he is born and he then asks well don't you get another one...uh no. So he is now considering paying for me to get a 3d/4d ultrasound done so I can see him again. YAY!!! FX my hubby caves and pays for it lol.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow that would be amazing if he did., oh told me he doesn't want a 3d ultra sound.. He says they freak him out cause they look like little aliens :haha:


----------



## Laubull

Hi girls, I am a bit of a stalker on this thread and this is a selfish post but as a fellow ectopic sufferer I wanted to give you hope, and reassure myself!

I can't believe it but I got a faint positive this morning :bfp: ahhhhh so excited! I am hoping it's a sticky bean in the right place. I am off to the pharmacy at lunch to buy more tests!

Good luck all 

x


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats lauball!!!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Skeet


----------



## kaznib

Skeet I am due 18 th of March, just in time for st.paddys day:) when ru due?? X


----------



## skeet9924

I'm due the 16th of march!!


----------



## Panduh77

I would like some buddies as well. Trying to cope with my first pregnancy being an ectopic. Tomorrow will be two weeks (7/20) since i had surgery to remove my baby and my right tube. Anxious and scared to try again! Trying natural feretilty stuff to increase my chances since my doctor said my chances of naturally concieving are low due to scare tissue. Best of luck to ladies:)


----------



## cathgibbs

Panduh when did they say you can try again hun xxx


----------



## TrophyWife29

Hi Ladies! I just read this entire thread start to finish. Wow! This really gives me some hope that I can get pregnant again, and it work right. I am fertile in 3 days. Really scared something weird is gonna happen again. I just don't understand how I had an ectopic if my tubes are open? It's been 3 cycles since my metho shot, so I guess all I can do now is pray and try again.. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Panduh77

She said she suppose to tell me three month but i could start again whenever really i would be fine cuz i had the laporscopy not the shot. So im nit going to really try for but if it happen then ill be so happy. But i want to hear others stories to give me hope


----------



## Panduh77

Let me rephrase that not goingnto prevent it for the three months and leave it in Gods hands then after the three month, im on it hahaha


----------



## skeet9924

Panduh 
- I'm really sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: Please do not give up hope there is still a very good chance that you can get pregnant with one tube. My oh's mother had one tube and has three perfectly healthy children all concieved naturally. 

As for the ttc I'm surprised your dr told you you could start asap. My Ob told me no sex until 6 weeks ( i caved and had sex after 4 and even then it was pretty painful) There are a lot of muscles and everything they had to cut through to get to the tube. So you may be tender for awhile. Please be careful. Also after my lap my periods went really wacky. I kept my tube however I think it is damaged or blocked. I would get af my regular 32 days, then I would not get it for 64 days. I highley recomend after you first period to temp to see when you are ovulation to ease your mind if you are late. It helped me learn my body.

Needless to say 8 months after my ectopic ( thats oh and I working separate shifts and only see each other on weekends so not able to really ttc) I got pregnant. My little bean is in the right spot and its heart is beating!! 

I wish you the best of luck and am sending you lots of :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

TrophyWife29 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just read this entire thread start to finish. Wow! This really gives me some hope that I can get pregnant again, and it work right. I am fertile in 3 days. Really scared something weird is gonna happen again. I just don't understand how I had an ectopic if my tubes are open? It's been 3 cycles since my metho shot, so I guess all I can do now is pray and try again.. Good luck everyone!!!

My tubes were perfectly clear as well. MY ob explained it as there are little hairs that are in the tubes that are supposed to assist the egg to move down them. They can be damaged by several things ( an undiagnosed STI that was cured by random antibiotics, smoking etc etc) She also said that sometimes its just a freak accident. I get your fear !! I've had an MC, a chemical and an ectopic...but there is hope. I'm currently 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant, my little bean is in the right spot and has a healthy heart beat ( first time I ever got positive news from a scan) I'm sending you the best of luck and lots of :dust: Hopefully you get your healthy stuck in the right place bean really soon!!


----------



## TrophyWife29

skeet9924 said:


> TrophyWife29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I just read this entire thread start to finish. Wow! This really gives me some hope that I can get pregnant again, and it work right. I am fertile in 3 days. Really scared something weird is gonna happen again. I just don't understand how I had an ectopic if my tubes are open? It's been 3 cycles since my metho shot, so I guess all I can do now is pray and try again.. Good luck everyone!!!
> 
> My tubes were perfectly clear as well. MY ob explained it as there are little hairs that are in the tubes that are supposed to assist the egg to move down them. They can be damaged by several things ( an undiagnosed STI that was cured by random antibiotics, smoking etc etc) She also said that sometimes its just a freak accident. I get your fear !! I've had an MC, a chemical and an ectopic...but there is hope. I'm currently 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant, my little bean is in the right spot and has a healthy heart beat ( first time I ever got positive news from a scan) I'm sending you the best of luck and lots of :dust: Hopefully you get your healthy stuck in the right place bean really soon!!Click to expand...

Skeet you are my inspiration!!! You must be on cloud 9 right now!! Another girlfriend just found out she is pregnant today, and my sister in law gave my mother in law her first grandchild today also ( that has been the hardest thing about this is not giving my mother in law her first grand baby) Everyone is having babies except for me story of my life =/


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks..I am on cloud 9 but terrified at the same time..I'm having a hard time getting excited because even I dont believe its real!! 
I have a fantastic Ob that monitors me closely and have already had 2 scans. I'm also on progesterone to help sustain the pregnancy. I know the feeling though. All of my friends have babies!! I have also gotten a lot of pressure from OH's grandparents as they really want great grand children ..they both know what i've gone through but still feel the need to pressure us. So I complelty feel the heart break. 

When are you cleared to ttc again?


----------



## Panduh77

Skeet,
The doctor didnt exactly say asap more like your suppose to wait three months but if it happens before its not a bad thing. Also i only had to wait two weeks to be able to have sex. Maybe because they took my tube it diffrent for me. But who knows when my body will be back on track. Not only do I only one tube its damaged:( but they said dont give up and to have an HSG which may help open it up! Sooo ive been trying to get info on that. 
CONGRATS!!!! Im very happy to hear to hear your pregs! Gives me hope:)


----------



## Bride2b

Pandah it seems were are both at a similar stage - my surgery was 4 weeks ago and had my left tube removed and have decided to not prevent this month, although I am not sure when I am due to O as have a feeling my body would have gone out of sync! I think I would have missed O this month, as we didnt DTD until CD 19 ( I usually O CD18-19) so I dont think anything will happen this month. I am on CD 26 now, and expect AF Monday or there abouts! Next month I will be back on the TTC train and looking to get that BFP asap!

Sorry to hear that your other tube may be not in the best shape - the HSG is supposed to be quite a successful procedure and I have read a fair bit on BnB about ladies getting it done then getting their BFP shortly afterwards.

I will certainly be here alot when I start back TTC!!!


----------



## Lucy529

hey girls so so sorry that i have been mia for such a long time, am barely getting any sleep with how busy we are so being on my laptop was far from happening lol but today is my lazy day so i hope i can catch up a little before work 

i am so sorry to see new ladies on here and just wanted to say that am so sorry for your losses but i hope that you all get your rainbow babies soon 

afm nothing much happening here am waiting to talk to a specialist for RA and then in october my dr said that if my A1C comes back good that i might be able to get on clomid if the the obgyn agrees, it makes me mad that i have to ask "permission" to try to have a baby i know that they are concerned about my health but then i think that there are women who have worse cases than me and are able to have normal pregnancies and a healthy baby it doesn't help either that when i go see the dr she is there with her big belly since she too is pregnant i would think that she would understand what am feeling 
alright rant over lol i just needed to get it off my chest 

FX for all you ladies :hug:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-FX for you hunny. I really hope they let you start trying again. I agree it is unfair but they just want to make sure your body can better support a baby when the time comes. 

Other ladies-I welcome you new faces and congratulate the BFPs and wish everyone else all the luck when it comes to TTC after an ectopic. It is a very hard and scary process, but in the end it will all be worth it when we all hold our little ones in our arms.

AFM-Sorry for not coming in here as much. Just getting closer to the third trimester and just whole new set of stresses and fears are hitting. I have been getting braxton hicks a lot recently and my midwife is a little concerned now that I will go into premature labor since i have a history of it. (thankfully last time it happened they were able to stop it). Also in other news I need to get my Gestational Diabetes test done...well I have been needing to get it done for the last 2-3 weeks but I keep putting it off. Wish me luck for that. I really hope everyone is doing great. :)


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie thanx i really hope that my time is comming but i got to be honest am terrified the dr told me that the chances of an other ectopic are higher since it is in the same tube that am going to be trying but i have faith that i will get a rainbow baby although at the same time am scared i guess what will be will be 
i am sorry that you are going through a rough time hope that your little one stays in there as long as needed thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## TrophyWife29

Ok.. So I have a situation, and I wanted to see if any of yall have experienced anything like this. My Dr finally found a polyp Jan 2012. I then had hysterocopy to remove it Feb 14th. I got pregnant for the first time 3 weeks later. I noticed right after my surgery my husbands sperm would burn my uterus starting about 20 mins after sex was over. That pregnancy in March of this yr was my first time being pregnant, and ended by me having to take methotrexate. they never could see it in the tubes but i was having pain on the right side and my hcg level would rise, drop then rise again. So we were told to wait 3 months... We had sex with condoms and I had no pain at all.. Well last night we were free to try again, and I ovulate in 4 days. So I am fertile now... WELL last night I kinda felt the burning in the uterus, but today im having burning plus cramping! I am pretty sure its ovulation pain but what is the uncomfortable burning in my uterus? Could my husbands sperm be irritating me? Could I still have cuts in there from my polyp surgery from 6 months ago? Is this maybe just strong ovulation pains? HELP!! OPINIONS PLEASE!! =(


----------



## TrophyWife29

O also not sure if this makes a difference , but my husband has super potent sperm.. Around 125 million every time they have tested it. Plus he is on a bunch of fitness related supplements, and I don;t take anything other than prenatals. Maybe my body does not like his sperm?? I just get afraid im gonna get an infection in my uterus and it will give me a bad pregnancy again. UHHHH ttc is so terrifying! I just wish the stork would drop me a baby off, and I could just have it already. Hahah.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Trophy-I know sperm count or numbers should not be irritating your cervix. I do know however, it took months for sex to feel comfortable with me and my hubby after my ectopic. When I finally was given the ok for intercourse after about a month it really hurt, especially on the side of my ectopic. I think what may be going on is you already have an infection and need to get checked out. Burning and feeling uncomfortable is not normal. Maybe you have an irritation to laytex condoms if you used condoms during intercourse. Just an idea. I say see a doctor.


----------



## Lucy529

trophywife am with pixxie on this you should def see a dr and ask but although i might be wrong on this but maybe the supplements he takes are some how in his sperm? sounds crazy i know lol but you never know hope that you get it sorted out soon


----------



## Bride2b

I agree Trophy, I'd see a doctor, especially as the magic time is upon you and if you are about to O you dont want to waste an opportunity / make things worse. Its best to find out sooner rather than later as then you can make a plan of action for getting his sperm to meet your egg! Good luck xx


----------



## TrophyWife29

Thanks yall! I just emailed my fertility nurse, and hopefully they can get me in. So sweet of yall to answer me back so quick =)
Lucy, That's totally what I'm thinking!! Maybe some how his sperm is kind of acidic from all his fitness supplements. Either ways now that the evil polyp is gone I'm confident I will get pregnant again, but if I have some hostile environment / irritated uterus I'm sure it will bother a pregnancy =(
These are what he takes I'm about to look them up...
Dexaprine
vitamind3
vitamin code mens multi
cordyceps
ginseng
alpha brain
omegas
hcl acid


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies, I am just waiting...very impatiently for the results of my GTT. They are normally good about calling the following day but who knows. I am just so worried. At the start of my pregnancy my A1C was 1 point away from failing and so I am afraid of what it will say. 

In another part of my world I am coming up on my 1 year mark since my ectopic next month. Around this time last year every thing started coming apart and it wasn't till the start of next month I discovered that I was pregnant with my little angel. I keep telling myself that I will see that baby again someday, but it is just hard. I think this whole next month is going to be the hardest on me emotionally for that reason. I still can't get over the fact that I was blessed with something that beat the odds, only to lose it to a terrible odd a couple weeks later. :( Sorry just ranting up it has been on my mind for the last couple of days. Being pregnant with my son right now is just the biggest blessing and I can't not help be so greatfull this pregnancy has been so normal and healthy for the most part. I just sometimes miss my other baby still.


----------



## Bride2b

pixxie1232001 said:


> Hey ladies, I am just waiting...very impatiently for the results of my GTT. They are normally good about calling the following day but who knows. I am just so worried. At the start of my pregnancy my A1C was 1 point away from failing and so I am afraid of what it will say.
> 
> In another part of my world I am coming up on my 1 year mark since my ectopic next month. Around this time last year every thing started coming apart and it wasn't till the start of next month I discovered that I was pregnant with my little angel. I keep telling myself that I will see that baby again someday, but it is just hard. I think this whole next month is going to be the hardest on me emotionally for that reason. I still can't get over the fact that I was blessed with something that beat the odds, only to lose it to a terrible odd a couple weeks later. :( Sorry just ranting up it has been on my mind for the last couple of days. Being pregnant with my son right now is just the biggest blessing and I can't not help be so greatfull this pregnancy has been so normal and healthy for the most part. I just sometimes miss my other baby still.

No matter how precious a new pregnancy is, and that odd feeling of if my angel survived this one wouldnt be on the way, I think all ladies carrying rainbows feel the sadness of the baby they will never get to keep. Its a real mix of emotions. I found it tough and kept imagining giving birth to my baby Bertie again, I knew the baby wasnt him but I couldnt get the image out that the baby was going to be a boy just like him. In the end I never got to meet my second angel, but there were mixed emotions about being pregnant and missing my angel. I dont know if that all made sense, but basically what I am saying is your feelings are totally normal.

I have no idea about the tests or what they are hun, so cant comment on them. But I hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## kaznib

Pixxie even now that I am lucky to be nine weeks pregnant again I do not get that excited feeling that I did with the two I lost in February this year. I think of them always and try will always be my first babies:) 
On positive note I'm doing fine ATM, had some cramping and spots of blood on Sunday night and freaked out , called my doctor and she scanned me and all is ok, saw little baby and heart beat ticking away! So reassuring! It's still a worrying time tho as every twinge and spot o blood reminds me of before. 

Hope all I going well with everyone else, so many new people on here I need to take time to sit down and read all the threads properly, but if all have experienced an ectopic welcome, these girls have been wonderful and an inspiration to me:) just hope I can give the same back.

So Lucy thinking about u often an am praying that u get ur Bfp very soon, I am confident that u will and all will be fine!!


----------



## TrophyWife29

Pixxie, How far along were you when you lost your 2 babies? I don't know if its to protect my self from hurt, but once I realized it was a bad pregnancy I told myself it was never a baby just tissue trying to make a baby ( I am pro life, and a christian btw).. I was about 5-6 weeks when they told me my levels dropped and it was a bad pregnancy. Which I translated into " not a real pregnancy" I got super bitter about it, and have never made light that there was a baby in there because I didn't wanna hurt emotionally also while in that much pain. My hcg only ever got to 78 at the highest, and bounced around the 40 mark for a few weeks before it dropped with the metho. Also my husband kept telling me don't be sad we will get pregnant again soon, so I never still to this day have let myself think about the reality of it. I know I would have been devastated if I saw a heart beat!! Wonder if any of the other ladies shut their emotions off to the situation like I did?


----------



## TrophyWife29

Also I was about 8 weeks along when I finally hit 0 hcg. They could never see it either... So I don't even know what to think of it all.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Trophy-Honestly I really do not know how far along I was when I discovered I had an ectopic pregnancy . My period was already about 2-3 weeks late when I found out that I was pregnant (plus I was on birth control). Finding out I was pregnant in the first place was the biggest shock for me cause I had just had a baby 6 months prior and I did not think we were ready to have another...it was after much soul searching we decided to keep the baby.) It was about another 2 weeks after I found out I was pregnant that my tube started to really hurt me and almost rupture. It was at that point I was taken by ambulance to the ER and then rushed into surgery a couple hours later after they discovered it was an ectopic pregnancy. I kinda knew something was wrong with my pregnancy most the time though cause my levels were low and not rising as they should, and about a few days after after I found out I was pregnant I started to bleed a lot and the doctors could not explain it especially cause my levels were still to low to see anything on an ultrasound. So I think when I finally treated the ectopic I was about 7-9 weeks maybe more it is really hard to say.


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie i think that i know exactly how you feel for some reason now that i know that things are running a little better with my health it scares me to think that if i get a bfp something might go wrong again like the other ladies said we will always carry the reminder of the little angeles that could not be, i think of mine more often than before expecially since my due date passed as am sure yours has, but i believe that my little angel is with my mom and grandma and that one day am going to meet him or her although i keep thinking that it was a boy, there is nothing wrong with having these mixed feelings :hugs: hope that your A1C comes back ok 

kaznib from your mouth to gods ears i hope that i do get a bfp soon and that i am able to join all you ladies in sharing a happy story 

i keep thinking what is going to happen once i get the next A1C done it is in october and that was when we found out that i was pregnant and that it was ectopic am really having some mixed feelings about that i want to try asap but i don't know i guess it all depends really on the next apt on the 28th of this month am getting the results from a specialist that i might have RA and depending on that i have to see what i push for 

:wave: to all the other ladies


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

I'm still here and am reading along when I get a chance. Welcome to all the new ladies. I'm sorry for your ectopic losses. It's a tough road, but a few of us are proof that you can come out the other side and the sun will shine again. In my case, I count my blessings every day that I was able to fall pregnant again so quickly. For those who don't know my story, I had surgery on the 21st November and had my left tube removed plus a D&C. After reading these forums I made a conscious decision to try straight away, and was very fortunate to get a BFP on the 30th December. 

My ectopic experience has affected me greatly. Like you ladies, I will never forget. I have been a lot more guarded with this pregnancy. I worry a lot more. I also think of my angel. He/she was measuring 8 weeks when I was diagnosed, but had no heartbeat which is something I was grateful for (although to grow to 8 weeks I am realistic enough to know that there would have been a heartbeat at some point).

I have 4 weeks (give or take) to go. I'm doing ok...have been really well up until this point, but am starting to slow down now. 

Am excited about the baby arriving, finding out what it is, etc, but most importantly just want it to arrive safely and for us both to be healthy. 

Peachy, are you still with us? You don't have long to go either, and are in my thoughts. 

Lucy, as always I think of you, and pray your time will be here soon.

Kaznib, if I didn't already congratulate you, congrats on your pregnancy! I'm so pleased to see that all is going well.

Lovebotlass, I was pleased to see you pop in awhile ago. Not too much longer for you either.

Pixxie, I hope that all is ok with your GTT results. Time is moving along for you too!

Well, I will post this now, and will be back with another update when I can. My thoughts are with you all. This group helped me enormously in those dark days post-ectopic, and I will never forget it.

xox


----------



## pixxie1232001

Pink-EEEK!!!!! 5 more weeks for you hunny!!!! I can't wait for you to post the birth story for your baby :) It is hard to believe that time has flown by for us. 

Lucy-Still praying and keeping fingers crossed for you hunny. It feels good to know i have you and well all the others ladies to talk to and understand how hard it is to be pregnant after an ectopic, even if the pregnancy is going smoothly it still puts a person on pins and needles. 

AFM still no call from my midwife office. I guess it goes back to that saying of no news is good news right? I tried calling them today and i guess most of the midwifes are at training right now and those who are not are at the hospital delivering babies so i will not know the answer either way till next week. oh well. I'll let you all know how my appointment goes on Tuesday or Wednesday. Forgot what day it was on and i lost the paper...oops lol.


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie no news is good news but i am keeping my fx that it all comes back normal and that you have a smooth rest of your pregnancy 

pink so good to see you only a few more weeks to go and you will meet your little one i can't wait to hear your birth story 

afm nothing much changing here i barely get time to get on my laptop at the moment but i guess it is good oh the only exciting thing is that there has been a bear roaming around the lodge which scares me to no end lol but hubby scares it away but i refuse to go out at night 
hi to all the ladies


----------



## butterflybell

I had an ectopic in 2010, I had key hole surgery to remove the pregnancy. It was very emotionally draining and will never be forgotten. I fell pregnant with my youngest daughter 3 months after that, who was born very healthily at 39 weeks by c/section and i am now 30 weeks pregnant with a little boy. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats amazing Butter!! nice to hear some good news after an ectopic!! Did you wait 3 months or 12 weeks and how many cycles did you have? xxx


----------



## cybermum81

so glad I found this thread... my signature says it all really, Will keep reading on, hoping and praying! It's lifted my spirits knowing that some ladies have gone on to have a live baby after one or more ectopics/ pregnancies of unknown location! x


----------



## cathgibbs

ladies can anyone see this? xxx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=45625


----------



## pixxie1232001

I think I do but I am not 100%. I say test again in like 2 days. I know my first bfp after my ectopic was faint, but it got really dark over time.


----------



## cathgibbs

Pixxie its only been 8 weeks since my mtx iv been so careful :-( xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

oh crap...then deff test again. that is so scary!!!!! I hope for your sake it is negative and just an evap line then. I have read such horror stories about getting pregnant before the 3 months are up with the methotrexate.


----------



## cathgibbs

I know I'm so scared :-( xxx


----------



## skeet9924

oh no cath!! Test again in 2 more days...


----------



## resque07

I have a question. I am waiting on my fifth cycle and it was due today my cycles since my ectopic in hmarch have been pretty normal but for a week now i have had the same pain on my right side just like i had in march. My uterus had been having this heaviness and burning pain in it right above my pelvic area. My nipples just got very sore two days ago and last night i got this sudden taste in my mouth that was .i took a test this morning and it was bfn so I'm kinda getting worried.


----------



## Lucy529

cath i hope that it is an evap as well i know we never want that but when the healthy of our lo is in play we hope for a better timing gl to you keep us posted

resque how many dpo are you? maybe your testing to early and that is why they r bfn? hope that your get your bfp soon 

afm i thought that i was about to o since the opk was pretty dark last night and then tonight it was barely there so who knows, one thing is that am moody as heck and having some craving i mean they are so bad i get mad at my hubby if he doesn't get to the store on time to get what i want lol but i wonder if it is because of ov or something with my hormones it


----------



## cybermum81

I had to wait 3 months until ttc then had lap and dye, so just started ttc in july this year, had to build my folate levels up again. I'm scared of being pregnant again, i'm worried it will be another ectopic or pregnancy of unknown location, having one is bad enough, couldn't cope with a third ectopic. FX to you all x


----------



## resque07

I dont know dpo but af was due yesterday. I am still getting these very odd dull burning pains in my lower uterus area its not cramping just burning . I wander is that a good sign for pregnancy and i could ovulated a week late i am a late ovulator.


----------



## Lucy529

resque that is def a possibility, i don't even when i ovulate as my cycles are way to long and just to hard to keep up with but when i begin to feel like i do i begin to test just in case it is o fx for you hun are you going to keep testing? 

cybermum welcome we are all with you in the fears that come after having an ectopic but as you might read there are a couple of ladies on here that are preg now and some are almost due so there is hope fx for you 

ladies i have a question for you all for the last 2 weeks i have been testing with opks and i have always gotten a faint second line but for the last week and a half they are not positive but there is a darker second line every time that i do one is this normal? or is it that my harmones are still out of wack? i have done a preg test since i have read that you can get a positive opk when preg but it was bfn and so i kept testing hoping that it will be a true positive opk but nothing yet. what do you guys think? am i over thinking this to much and it's just all in my head? thanks for any thoughts on this


----------



## skeet9924

It could be that yOur building up to ov.. Do you temp? Where u at in your cycle? I know I've had a + opk and didn't ov then had another + and Ovd later.. But I temped so I knew I didn't ov after the first one


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy I would chart your temps next cycle as well as doing the Ovulation kits. Your body will have an increase in temp for a day or so if you ovulate and it will help you be able to line it up much better. I hope that is any help. I never could understand those opks, in fact I always got darker controlled lines and never a dark test line.


----------



## Lucy529

skeet am on cd 31 and my temp were low for a while but for the past few days i have been feeling like am running a fever I'm always hot my hubby is always cold lol because i open every window and have the swamp cooler and fan running am going to wait a few days and see what happens but i would love it if it was a bfp to be honest oh and i used to temp but my cycles are so long that it got to be a hassle but your right i might be getting ready to o since my cycles were about 45 days long thanks for the input i thought i was going crazy lol 

pixxie i know what you mean i have always had a faint test line like a barely there and they are not as dark as the control line but they are def there i have run out of preg tests for the moment but am going to wait and keep testing to see what happens who knows maybe i do o this month fx that something happens soon i hate waiting and wondering what is going on 

:wave: to all the other ladies


----------



## cybermum81

I've started to temp, especially over the summer while Iv'e got a bit of time off work, makes it easier to manage... although Iv'e got way too much time on my hands obsesing as cm,cp, temps, charts, calendars, ect..
I started a thread a few days ago about any ladies that have become pregnant after 2 ectopics... but no one replied... I'm starting to think its really not common....


----------



## cathgibbs

I kept getting postives hun but i was stressed cause my grandad has been told he has terminal cancer so kept getting upset over that and not sleeping etc so my opks were pos 3 times at 3 diff days but on the last day i felt o pains, are you stressed?? xxx


----------



## kaznib

Lucy that also kept happening me when I was using those kits. I never got a opk for 2 months and I started to worry that I wasn't ovulating, I kept them all over 10 days and I did notice second line getting darker but never a full positive! Well looking back getting darker must've meant progressing towards my surge as I managed to conceive (and I thought I hadn't ovulated atall) but everyone is different! Good luck to u hunni cx


----------



## Lucy529

cath i have been thinking alot of what might be making them do that but there is nothing that i think am doing different, i am busy at work but have been for the last 2 or 3 months lol as to the not sleeping for the last few days i have not been sleeping well not at night i am just not tired but then in the morning am really sleepy i have my nights and days mixed up lol

kaznib the ones am taking are the same depending on when i do one is how dark the test line is but like you say it is never a true positive am going to keep on testing to see what happens although last night my good side was aching maybe am getting ready to o just keeping my fx that something happens first how are you doing? 

just want to thank you all that have given me some thoughts as to what might be causing the opk situation lol fx for all of us that are waiting for that bfp


----------



## kaznib

Hopefully Lucy u will get ur o soon and then your bfp I have every faith in you and u need to have faith too:) its just a matter of time. My friend has been trying for 15 months an finally she's pregnant and that's her first, no previous complications or ectopic tho. So shows u can still take a long time for some people. 

I'm feeling groggy most days, wake up like I have a hangover but have not vomited atall, which is great! Have went off many foods that I used to love and am tired all the time. Actually I'm 10 weeks and 4 days today and this morning I have woke up feeling fine for the first time in ages, but I think iftar might have something to do with travel sickness bands I bought at the chemist yesterday. Had heard mixed reviews about them but the seem to be working for me:) 

I'm just taking each day as it comes and relaxing as much as I can as I'm still frightened of something going wrong. Even u know it's ok u can't stop worrying and it's a horrible feeling. People say just enjoy your pregnancy and I feel like saying to them if u only knew half of what I've experienced you'd be scared too.

Anyway Hun let me know how all goes and maybe ur big o is just around the corner x


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-I hope you are able to get your bfp soon. I got to know you shortly after my ectopic and was hoping for you to be my bump buddy, but now I am just sending all the baby thoughts and dust I can your way. OPKs never seemed to like people like us. I tried to use one when getting pregnant with this one and I used it around the days I was supposed to ovulate and well according to some people it was considered negative so I really do not know. Hope your time comes soon!!! :hugs:

Kaznib-how far along are you now? I know how you feel though, my whole first trimester i spent laid up in my bed, either from just being tired or from vomiting my brains out. God only during pregnancy can you not have a hangover and still feel like you do in the morning. Hope it gets smoother for you.

AFM-In the final trimester and the weird thing is, morning sickness came back! I have been getting sick a lot more again and it is just horrible. I have to change my underwear so many times cause I keep peeing them when I get sick. UGH! Then to top it off classes start monday and so I know that unwillingly I have to become the back student (the student who sits in the back of the class). The reason for this is if I go into labor, or need to get sick in the bathroom I can do that without desturbing the rest of the class. Also cause my belly is so big I don't want to have to suck in so someone can squeeze into the seat next to me. I hate sitting in the back of the class, but I have no choice:cry: :haha: I am gonna try to post a pic on here soon so you all can see my big ol bump now. No one asks me if I am pregnant now, they just say "oh when are you due?" "Do you know what you are having?" or my new "favorite" "Can I rub your baby belly?" Come on! Complete strangers want to rub my belly...I don't know where your hands have been, so please don't touch me!!! lol.


----------



## peachy905

Pixxie, lol I can't believe that strangers would ask to you rub your belly! Hope the morning sickness stops soon. You're a real trooper and glad to hear that you're continuing with school.

Lucy, sorry but I have no suggestions regarding the opts. They were sort of wonky for me... As in I would get positives sometimes really early and at other times really late. The month I got pregnant I pretty much jumped on dh every other day for two weeks straight. Hope you get good news soon!

Pink, how are you doing my dear? If I recall correctly you have 2 or 3 weeks till you're due?!!

Hi to all the other ladies *waves*

As for me, I am down to my last few weeks. Been feeling pretty good except I can't sleep these days. I feel like I wake up every hour needing to pee lol.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies!!! :wave: so today I had an midwife appointment and it went well for the most part. Found out that I had some of the best lab results the midwife had seen in a while and she was very encouraging about be getting my tubes tied after this. Well to the bad news. She had me lay down to hear the baby's heartbeat and measure and the heartbeat was fantastic, but when she measured my stomach she got this very worried look on her face. She asked me again when my last period was and i told her and she said I was measuring pretty big and that I needed to get another ultrasound done. Along with telling me this bit of information they also informed me that if the baby isn't here by my due date they will induce me, they do not think it is safe for baby and I to go past 40 weeks because they think I might need a c-section (I have been measuring big at my last two appointments.)

So at the ultrasound I discovered 2 things. 1. That my son is very uncooperative. He would not position himself correctly for any of the pics and the poor tech really had to work to get his measurements. 2. He is measuring very big. He is weighing in at 3lbs 6 oz already!!!! No only that but he is also measuring about 2-3 weeks ahead. So at my next appointment I am going to see if they are going to induce me early or not. They said his breathing inside the womb looks fantastic and that overall he is a very healthy baby, just very big which they are surprised by cause I am not gaining a lot of weight and I have very normal blood sugars so who knows. 

Here are some pics from the ultrasound, which btw were a pain to get!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_66.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









BABY_65.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









BABY_64.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamatrujillo

PIXXIE I am so happy for you dear!! i hope you have a healthy delivery! i cant imagine having a large baby,all of mine were super small and ive never made it full term. 

Soo I am back!! after ectopic in march we were ttc but i just wasnt ovulating so this cycle dr put me on clomid 100 mg and I released like 4 eggs! two from each ovarie I was in AGONY and felt like my ovaries were going to explode. I am 3dpo right now. I am an anxious wreck. I was having sharp pinching twinges on the lower left side of my abdomen and generalized cramping everywhere just above my c section scar. being only 3 dpo and having symptoms makes me worry my egg attached too early or outside of my uterus again.
Has anyone else had early symptoms at just 3dpo? I hope that at least one egg makes it to my uterus and sticks!! I have heard that you can implant as early as 3 days, but some places online say 6 days. ive talked to women who actually had a BFP at only 3dpo! Which seems nearly unheard of!! FF says I should wait until the 30th to test, but I dont think i can!! if i am pg right now, my due date would be on our wedding anniversary which would just be amazing


----------



## kaznib

Ladies I've had terrible news over the last few days, went for my scan yday which I thought to be 11 weeks and no heartbeat:( had a repeat scan today and baby has died at 10 weeks. I'm scheduled for a d an c tomorrow and I'm so scared and frightened, first the ectopic in feb and now a miscarriage. I want tests to be carried out as I have pcos as well. Just have no clue as was not expecting this nightmare :((


----------



## pixxie1232001

Oh Kaznib I am so sorry!!! :hugs: I wish I could be there for you more. Stay strong hunny. I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## mamatrujillo

kaznib said:


> Ladies I've had terrible news over the last few days, went for my scan yday which I thought to be 11 weeks and no heartbeat:( had a repeat scan today and baby has died at 10 weeks. I'm scheduled for a d an c tomorrow and I'm so scared and frightened, first the ectopic in feb and now a miscarriage. I want tests to be carried out as I have pcos as well. Just have no clue as was not expecting this nightmare :((

honey im so sorry! i wish there was more i could say. i feel your pain and you are in my prayers dear. hang in there and dont give up.:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh kaznib I am so so sorry hun I don't know what to say....iv had a mc then the ectopic within 2 months of each other and its horrible thing to go through Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ladies I had mtx on June 22nd hcg was at 0 on July 30th,still Jo af,do I expect it 6 weeks after hcg 0 or from mtx? Xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

cathgibbs said:


> Ladies I had mtx on June 22nd hcg was at 0 on July 30th,still Jo af,do I expect it 6 weeks after hcg 0 or from mtx? Xxx

It really is different for everyone. I think that if you do not get an AF by 8 weeks of your beta levels being at 0 you should get seen again. It does take a while for the body to recover though. I was told it takes about 6 weeks for the outside to be considered full recovered and a whole 6 months for the insides to be considered back to a normal state again. But again when in doubt, see your doctor cause they will better be able to answer your questions. About 4 weeks after my mtx I was still getting decent beta levels but I started cramping and bleeding heavier then I was during the weeks prior. Went in and found out my body was not only trying to expel the pregnancy, but also have a period at the same time! I never would have known that if I didn't go in and have an ultrasound done. Once my levels finally went back to 0 and I stopped bleeding all together it took me about 2 months to get a normal period again.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun,similar thing happened with me,a week before hcg 0 I had a lot of blood loss compared to how much I lost daily so they suspect it was af!! I ov 2 weeks ago Sunday so Cx it should be here this weekend xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Yeah chances are you will get your period soon. Especially if you are pretty sure you are ovulated. A period is the body's only way to get rid of an unfertilized egg...unless however tubes are tide, in that case it is then just reabsorbed by the body. but for the most part we have our periods for that reason.


----------



## Lucy529

Kaznib :hugs: i am so sorry that you are going through this i wish that there was more that I could say to make this easier on you just remember that you are my prayers 

pixxie what a shock that must be wow 2 or 3 weeks ahead, is there any reason that they are telling you as to why that is the good thing is that he is healthy and you might get to meet him a lot sooner than you thought :hugs: to you too 

mamatrujillo good to see you again 3 dpo might be to early to start testing I know that it is to hard to wait but I think that you should try to if you get a bfn you are going to be disappointed try to wait :hugs:

cathgibbs i don't know what to tell you i had surgery fx that you get af soon and that you can know where you are in your cycle and like the girls say the best one to ask is the dr they should be better able to answer any concerns

i think that i got everyone :wave: to all the other ladies that i might of missed 

afm well nothing much here i have stopped doing the opks because they were driving me crazy and i keep forgetting since i get home from work so late lol but i am due for af soon i think but we shall see what happens


----------



## Laubull

Kaznib, I am so sorry, going through an ectopic is hard enough, let alone having another loss. Sadly I've just miscarried at 6 weeks after my ectopic in March :-(

As this is your third loss try and push doctors to investigate, I know one was ectopic but if you get a bit pushy they might help.

Sending you BIG hugs.

x


----------



## Wannabee

Hi, I am new to all this so I am not even sure what all of the acronyms mean - although I have figured out TTC means trying to conceive. Hopefully I am even posting this message in the right place.

The reason why I am writing here is that I lost my first baby due to an ectopic pregnancy in June this year.

My husband and I were so happy when we found out I was pregnant, which happened the first month we tried (so we were a little surprised, somehow I thought it would take longer). I only knew I was pregnant for two weeks before we found out about the ectopic - but it felt like a life time for both of us, I felt like a mum from when I found out and I think my husband felt like a dad.

I found out about the ectopic because I had a tiny tiny amount of bleeding, tummy pain but only slight but the big things were that I blacked out a bit whenever I stood up and I was violently shaking and sweating all over. My lips also were white and had started turning blue around the edges. 

When they scanned me there was an empty womb, my baby was a shadow in my tube and they said I had internal bleeding and needed surgery. I had my left tube removed...the doctors must have thought I was mad as I spoke to my baby the whole time I was being wheeled to surgery. It makes me feel better that me and my husband could say goodbye, although it kills me that my baby was still alive when I went into surgery but of course the doctors said there was no choice other than surgery given there was already a rupture.

They said my other tube looks healthy but at the moment I am finding it hard to find that reassuring...

With hindsight, I had had a sharp pain in my left side. I had noticed it for a week, probably two. It wasn't agonising and it came and went which is why I didn't worry too much about it. The pain stopped me from doing my normal gym activities and flared up sometimes when I was walking so I thought it might be a stitch type thing. I had mentioned it to my doctor and even rang the midwife service, each of which said aches and pains can be normal in the first few months. I don't think I stressed the location of the pain enough when speaking to them. So, to anyone reading this, if you do have a one-sided pain and are/could be pregnant, I would take it seriously. Hospitals and GPs take pain during pregnancy seriously and at the end of the day, it's always better to be safe than sorry. If the ectopic is detected early, I understand intervention without surgery/loss of a tube is possible.

What makes me really said is I can still visualise the scan I had when I was diagnosed. Our tiny tiny baby had implanted in the tube so had a proper blood supply which showed up on the scan - it was doing so well, it had just gotten lost. Which makes me think it would have been healthy and strong if it had have just managed to travel those few centimetres extra down to my womb. I am so frustrated and I don't know why my tubes let me down. I didn't have a single risk factor (non-smoker, not on the pill, no (known) infections, no family history, no previous surgery etc etc...) which makes me more worried as I don't know why it happened this time.

My husband and I both cried a lot at the beginning. We planted trees as a memorial for our baby (it would have been born in March and the trees should flower around that time). I was insanely sad for a few weeks. Then it started getting better, with sad moments coming less frequently and more fleeting. I feel guilty sometimes when I don't feel sad. But I loved my baby so much and I have to keep telling myself it would have felt that.

Then, this week (about seven weeks on) has been hard. Monday would have been the date for our 12 week scan. We would have seen our baby for the first time. And as luck would have it, at midnight on Sunday my friend announced she was pregnant by sending us her 12 weeks scans. We would have been just a week or so behind them in making the same announcement.

I am still happy for her and I dont get upset seeing babies  I think this is just a hard week for me.

The plan is to start trying again in November, we think our angel baby would be happy to have siblings. But I am scared I wont conceive. Then I am scared it I do conceive, an ectopic will happen again. How will I survive the five/six weeks until the early scan?

Noone knew about the pregnancy until the ectopic. Now my and my husbands parents and our siblings know. But thats all. I wont tell friends as I dont want them expecting the next one. So thats why I thought writing here might be a good idea, there arent many people I can talk to about this.

Sorry this is so long.thanks for reading.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun, reading that is exactly what i felt like i was going through and im sure the majority of the women on here went through aswell. I feel your pain about seeing other peoples pics etc when the anniversary of 12 weeks scan/gender scan etc comes up it hurts real bad, you are happy for them but somewhere deep down you cant help but feel upset and a teeny bit jealous, you will get your rainbow baby hun and November may seem like ages away, i had my Ectopic followed by MTX and then LAp and D&C in June and my next (and first) cycle is due then i can start trying again, the thought of fear never goes away and im sure the women who are pregnant on here right now will tell you the fear doesnt go away until they have had an early scan to make sure everything is in the right place xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Kaznib, sending you my love and prayers from where I am in Australia. I am just devastated to read that you've lost your little one. It was my worst fear, and I'm just so sorry that it is your reality right now. I know that words can't and won't help, but please know that I'm thinking of you. It is just so unfair. As if an ectopic wasn't enough to endure. Please let us know how you are going.

Too numb to write anything further, but hello to everyone else. xox


----------



## Lucy529

wannabe so sorry for your loss, there are no words that can make your loss any easier, we all know exactly what you are going through and like cathgibbs said the fear does not go away until you see your baby in your womb, don't lose faith that is what keeps us all going we are all here for you 

kaznib keeping you in my prayers


----------



## kaznib

Ladies thank you so much for all your support. Today has been heartbreaking, same nurses looking after me as did in Feb for ectopic, same hospital, same theatre, it was devastating to sit back and witness another nightmare of loosing my little one, it was like deja vu!!! I have cried and cried all day long,wondering what the problem is with me and not being able to carry my babies past the first trimester:( i hope and pray to God that we can put it down to bad luck and nothing else...

Laubull Your situation is very much like mine was your ectopic first and then you miscarried? my doctor told me they are not related and the nurse told me perhaps i should have given myself more time? i just dont know what to believe or who to listen to. But I am waiting one period and trying again ... i am nor prepared to let this beat me!! i am strong and all you women on here on making me stronger xx


----------



## Laubull

Kaznib, yes I had my ectopic first in March and then miscarried last week. I got told by the doctor today it's just sh*t luck, not related. However on another ectopic thread there's been a couple of girls who have lost their pregnancies which have followed the ectopic and they wonder if it's related, especially as they have had methotrexate, which I did, did you? Positively though they're now expecting and with hopefully sticky beans 

I hope you feel better tomorrow and yes you CAN put it behind you, you will be ready to try again and you will be ok.

BIG HUGS!

x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies what were you first period like after mtx? I have just had mine.....good lord xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Cathy-I am glad you finally got your period. They should start to get more normal as your body recovers from the mtx. Like I said it took a couple months for mine to be semi normal. 

Kaznib & Laubull-I agree there is something up when it comes to having an ectopic and methotrexate. Before I got pregnant this time I did a lot of research about it and most women (at least 60% of them) had a miscarriage after being treated with methotrexate for an ectopic pregnancy. That was one of my biggest fears when I got pregnant as well, was that this baby would not make it past 12 weeks and when I had bleeding at 11 weeks I really thought I had lost him. Did you guys take any prenatals before you started to conceive? I was reading that mxt really depletes iron levels which can be important for sustaining a life. Stay strong hunnys. :hugs:

Afm I have an interesting story to tell you all. My children were messing with my laptop and ended up getting a rock stuck in my S key. So I pried the key off with a butter knife (which by the way is a very dumb idea) and got the rock out. But then I realized that my key was not going back on. So being the not so bright person I pried off another key, my M key and tried to look at what I was doing wrong. Well when I looked at my M keys spot I realized it had small plastic pieces in it. I had broken the M key and when I compared it to my S key I realized I broke it in the same spot! So my S & M are broken, and I have new keys on the way. My husband is super mad at me now for using a butter knife for trying to fix my computer and no longer trusts me to use them. Go figure. He also said I should have used key cleaner (which I guess we had in the garage). Oh well, lesson of this story is never bring a butter knife near your computer lol.


----------



## Lucy529

kaznib you will beat this we all will, we can't give up because then there is nothing to look forward to 

pixxie you story made me laugh but am glad i read it because my A key has something in there and it drives me crazy that i have to push hard to get an a i was about to see if i could take it apart but guess am going to leave it alone and use the vacuum that i bought to clean the laptops with, am a computer hog and so had to buy my hubby his own laptop last christmas that way i don't have to share lol but now mine needs a new baterry too lol if it's not one thing it's an other 

hi to all the other ladies i am going to bed as am running on less than an hour sleep in the last 48 hours, i am seriously having such trouble sleeping am not even tired yet but i need to try to sleep


----------



## kaznib

Ladies I did not have mex to treat my ectopic I went straight to surgery so maybe I didnt give myself long enough to recover:( emotionally I had definately recovered as we didn't start trying for 3 months after ectopic. This time I'm trying straight away I am not waiting atall, whats the point?? If I'm gonna be blessed with a baby then time is precious and Im not wasting it. Just because it took me one month to get pregnant last 2 times doesn't mean it will be as quick this time, it could take much longer!! I'm not letting this defeat me....your right Lucy! we all will get lucky and hopefully read back on this thread one day smiling:winkwink:


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly hun it will happen for you!!! I love your PMA!!!!! Your body is destined to be pregnant and carry a lovely baby!! i have everything x for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wannabee

Kaznib, I am so sorry that you lost your little one. I am worried about when to start again after my ectopic - but all the guidance out there in the UK def says waiting three months/two normal periods after surgery is OK so it doesn't seem like you tried too soon before. It sounds like you are conceiving well and please take heart from that, although it must be so sad and frustrating to have mc twice. Like you, I would love to have a reason why I lost my baby, then I might be able to do something to stop it happening again, but my doctor said that sometimes there isn't a reason - the way I am thinking of it, is that growing a baby is such am amazing and complicated process, I guess sometimes it might take a few times for it to go right. But it will go right and it will be worth it! Slightly anecdotal but my cousin has just had a healthy 12 wk scan after two mc in quick succession so don't lose heart!

We plan to wait four/five months but that is only because I got blood clots in my lungs after the surgery to remove my tube so there are complications with the medication I need to take (I have to switch to injecting blood thinners while I am ttc rather than the tablets I take now). I think I would have waited three months otherwise as I want to make a brother or sister for our angel baby.

Hello to everyone else and thanks for the messages and support!! What is D&C? And wpo?

xx


----------



## baby_love

Hi ladies, I havnt been active on here in a long time (since mc in Feb) but I check up on you all a lot and I am happy to hear all the good stories and that some of you are very near your due date, how exciting. Kaznib my heart breaks for you. Like you I had ectopic and then a miscarriage, it is cruel but you will get the strength to try again. The need to be a mother is just too strong. 

After my ectopic and miscarriage I am now pregnant again. I am really excited but I dont think I am actually accepting it yet. With my past 2 I didnt get strong + tests until maybe 12/13DPO, this time it was 9/10DPO and as of 14 DPO I got a 2-3 on the clear blue digital conception test. TBH I am really scared. The thought of losing my remaining tube is terrifying. I am scared every time I go to the toilet incase I see blood. I have 0 symptoms so Im scared about that. My first scan is Thursday so I suppose all will be revealed then. In the meantime all I can do is pray for my little jelly bean. xx


----------



## skeet9924

Kaznib.. I'm so sorry you lost your lo.. Your situation is similar to mine except I had an mc, a chemical then an ectopic. There is still hope for you!! Take your time to grieve as you will need it and spend a bit of time doing some stuff for you :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Babylove- congrats on the :Bfp: I get the fear as I have it everyday. I also had a string Bfp at 11 dpo and probably could have tested earlier. I had no symptoms up until about almost 6 weeks. Hopefully you feel. But more assured when you see you lo.


----------



## Laubull

babylove congratulations, I hope it's a sticky bean in the right place for you 

Kaznib, keep positive! 

x


----------



## pixxie1232001

baby-love-Congrats on the bfp!!! I hope your scan reveals good news. 

afm I am seriously grossed out right now. So I live in these triplexes that are like three houses smooshed together each with their own tiny backyard and such. Well I had the worse neighbors that would literally spend all night drinking and partying every day of the week and would actually pick fights with our other neighbors and then come to our house all bloody just to use our phone (they spend all their money on alcohol). Well they actually got evicted due to the constant fighting and drinking and they didn't even leave until the police got involved and literally kicked them out. Well the landlord has literally been spending the last month trying to get it cleaned out and now I know they still have a long way to go. A cleaning service was there today trying to make it nice and I guess they can't even do that. She was on the phone talking very loudly when we pulled up saying how she could not finish cleaning the house, that the house had a horrible cockroach infestation! I am so disgusted right now that these people lived right next to me. I kinda knew the house was bad cause they have been spending the last week or so literally pulling the carpet and just tossing things but to hear that it is actually completely infested with cockroaches made me gag. I am so happy I have pest control come out ever 6 months to spray. Sorry needed to vent cause it is just so gross.


----------



## Bride2b

kaznib I am so sorry hun about your news, life isnt fair - I cant get my head around why things happen like this, how much crap does one person have to deal with. But when you get your rainbow you will appreciate it sooooo much more!

Wannabee your story is so similar to mine. My scan showed no baby in the uterus, but in my left tube with its little heart beating away nicely. It seems so cruel to remove it when its alive - I know it cant stay there but getting pregnant is a little miracle and it just seems to damn unlucky to implant in the wrong place!

cathgibbs - you just had your first af, bet your glad its over. How many days after surgery / initial bleeding was that?
The reason I ask is that I am 7 weeks past surgery now, and almost 7 weeks since bleeding (which lasted 5-6 days I think) and still no af (CD48). I dont know if I should make an appointment with the doctor? Surely the bleed after my surgery is induced by the hormone levels falling? I just cant get my head around all this!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey hun! 

Well i started bleeding June 15th i think, had MTX on June 22nd then had surgery on July 7th my HCG was at 0 on July 30th all in all i bled for 6 weeks then as soon as HCG went to 0 it stopped, i had my first AF on the 24th August so 9 weeks after MTX i had my first AF, do you know when your levels went to 0 hun? xxx


----------



## peachy905

Kaznib, so sorry dear. My prayers to you and your dh during this difficult time. try again when you are ready but let yourself heal and get strong as well.

Baby love, congrats on your bfp!! First few weeks can be a bit nerve wracking. Will keep my fingers crossed that all goes smoothly.

Lucy, how have you been doing Hun? 

Pink, any signs of labour yet? It's getting so close now!!

As for me, my hospital bag is packed and just waiting for labour to start :)


----------



## kaznib

Baby love so happy for you and wishing u all the best for your scan today, hope it goes well!!

Skeet well done for you getting pregnant again after all those complications hopefully this will be a healthy pregnancy:) 

I'm feeling ok today this thread really helps me, u ladies have been so so kind I'm so grateful for all your kind words and encouragement and of course succes stories, it gives me hope and I want us all to have our healthy rainbow babies sooner rather than later.


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh ladies i seen a randbow today!! im hoping thats a sign this is my month!! xxx

Kaznib im glad your feeling a bit better hun, it WILL happen, i kinda understand what your going through except mine was a mc first then an ep so the other way around, :hugs: hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies hope that all is going well sorry that i have not been on here as often but am very busy i thought that the season was comming to an end but not yet we are going to be busy for awhile longer which is good just sometimes it gets to me the people that i have to deal with.

i have not done anymore opks or any test i am supposed to have gotten af yest. or today but nothing as of yet i have been having some dull aches over around my ovary area which freak me out at times and then heartburn every morning for the past week and then at night i have flu symptoms but am not getting my hopes up it might be my hormones acting up again last night i had a talk to with hubs and he says that am to negetive when it comes to ttc but i can't help it i would rather be prepared for the worse then get my hopes up and then something bad happening iykwim 
i had my dr apt for the ra and well the bad thing is that i have to get more blood work done which am now waiting on the results she told me that she could not tell me for sure whether i had ra or not that is the why of more blood testing but we did talk about me ttc and that the meds that i would need to take are harmful and the good news was that if these test show that im in the early stages of ra then she is going to allow me ttc first before i begin any treatment i will know next week what will happen fx that i find out what is wrong with me because am sure that if these tests come back neg they are not going to let do anything until they know what is wrong

Sorry for such a long me post but i needed to share with someone my frustations don't get me wrong my husband is a great man but they don't always get what we go through thanks for reading :hugs: to you all

I changed the front page hope you all don't mind I had not been able to keep up with it and felt bad leaving new ladies out hope no one minds


----------



## pixxie1232001

Oh lucy-I am sorry and hope they figure out what is going on with you. Yeah husbands are good for some things, but really they do not understand us when we try to talk to them about what is going wrong with us. When I had my ectopic my husband would not even talk about the loss which made the grieving process harder for me. Thankfully I had you wonderful ladies and it helped, it really did. :) I keep my fingers crossed for you and hope for a bfp announcement in the near future.

Peachy-OMG!!!! The final count down!!! I am so excited for you! I bet you are also super excited to meet your rainbow in a couple of weeks. I can't wait for the birth announcement!!!! :D :happydance:

Kaznib-Know that we are here for you always. I know we may not always be on this thread or respond but we are with you in spirit. We all feel your pain and shared in your hopes. Remember a rainbow is the promise of life after devastation so keep positive. :) 
:hugs:

:hi: other ladies!!! I hope all is going well for you. :)

AFM I am in between meeting my new baby and knowing I have about 2 months to go. Ugh. I am so uncomfortable and I feel like the end is no were in sight. I have feet in my ribs, and a head on my bladder (which by the way feels like the size of an acorn right now). I guess pregnancy has lost it's glow for me. I also had braxton hicks yesterday continuously for 5 hours. Yeah it was horrible. I am just counting down the days.


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie you are so close thanks for the encouraging words i have hope but sometimes it feels like maybe am not meant to be a mom but like you this thread reminds me that it can happen i too hope to announce a bfp in the very near future 

Kaznib am glad that you are feeling better keeping you in my prayers :hugs: 

cathgibbs how are you doing? I hope that rainbow you saw brings us all some luck 

peachy so good to hear from you my how time flies you are only weeks from meeting your little one i hope that you share your birth story and of course some pics of your LO 

baby love congrats on the bfp like every one has said we are here for you just take it one day at a time :thumbup:


----------



## barack

Hallo Ladies.
am Happy i got my BFP on 21 August. am now 5 weeks pregnant and get very nervous. i lost my right tube in my previous ectopic and the thot of loosing my other one is just about killing me am so nervous and just want to go for a scan as quickly as i can. was wondering if it will be a good idea i do an ultrasound this early in pregnancy so i put my mind at rest.


----------



## Lucy529

barack i don't think that they can see much this early in pregnancy what they can do is monitor your hcg levels to see how they are rising fx for you one of the other ladies that are preggo might be able to help you more than me 
congrats on the bfp though :thumbup:


----------



## Laubull

Congrats barack! When was your ectopic? X


----------



## pixxie1232001

Barack-when I got my bfp they monitured my levels until I was about 6-7 weeks and then did an ultrasound. Levels have to be around 2,500 in order to see something on the ultrasound, preferably higher to see a baby and possibly a heart beat. Congrats on your bfp though.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies!

Kaznib, you have continued to be in my thoughts. You are putting up a brave front...hope you are truly okay. No doubt there are ups and downs each day. Hang in there...the sun will shine for you again soon. x

Congratulations skeet and Barack on your BFP's and hello to all of the new ladies!

Pixxie, happy 30 weeks...I hope the last 10 weeks fly by for you. Its been the longest 10 weeks of my pregnancy.

Lucy, what is ra? I hope the results of your blood tests come back with positive news. It will be the most glorious day when we can celebrate a BFP for you....praying for you. x


Peachy, not long to go for either of us now. I thought I was going into labour a couple of nights ago. Contraction-like pains in my back. Have lost some mucous plug. Saw my OB and he did an examination and said my cervix is soft and opening. He could feel the sac and waters, and actually said if I'd started to dilate he would have taken me straight in and broken my waters. Anyway, I'm now feeling surprisingly less crampy and am wondering how much longer I will be waiting! Will keep you all updated. I don't think I'll make it another week, but you can never really be sure. My girls were more or less on time, and I still have 9 days to go...so I shouldn't get my hopes up! Rest assured that I will post as soon as I notice anything happening!


----------



## barack

thank you Pixxie i guess i also have to get my levels checked now. hope all is well.
thanks Pink Ribbons.... will update you ladies on my levels. 
just scheduled an appointment but only can see dr. on Monday.


----------



## kaznib

Pink Ribbons Thank you hun:) i have my up and down moments at the moment but am getting there!! so exciting 9 more days hope everything goes smoothly for you hun!!

Lucy hoping u get that BFP soon u really do deserve it and all of us on here will be congratulating u from the rooftops!! Don't give up hun good things come to those who wait! my dad taught me that saying when i was younger think we should all believe it:)

i'm still testing positive after d and c cant wait to get back on track!! love to all:flower:


----------



## kaznib

barack said:


> thank you Pixxie i guess i also have to get my levels checked now. hope all is well.
> thanks Pink Ribbons.... will update you ladies on my levels.
> just scheduled an appointment but only can see dr. on Monday.

congrats hunni so exciting!! good luck!! i had an early scan at 6 weeks and just say a little dot a week later saw a heartbeat, 2 weeks after that another heartbeat and 2 weeks after than nothing!!:(( hopefully your luck will be musch better than mine and hoping its your time xxx


----------



## kaznib

thanks for ur kind words Pixxie:) xxx


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I hope you dont mind me joining this thread. I just had my ectopic diagnosis and was given methotrexate on 8/23. So I am not ttc quite yet BUT looking towards the future and reading all your stories of POSITIVE things happening are the only thing that is getting me through this time.

My hcg went from 1856 day 4 post injection, to 740 on day 7. I can't wait til I hit 0 so I can start taking my prenatals again, fill up on folic acid and prepare my body to ttc again. I hope to ttc after 11/23 or so.

thanks ladies. you are giving me hope and seeing successuly pregnancies after this is keeping me going! 

if you read this and dont mind, can you tell me the date of your injection and the date you started ttc again??? THANK YOU!!!!!!!! You are all inspiring me and giving me hope~!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Grace-Welcome to our group and know that we are all happy to have you here with open arms. I just wish it could be on a more positive note. My story is pretty long. Pretty much I had my son and was on the mini pill when I found out I was pregnant. No one knew what was wrong though when I started bleeding. With my ectopic, I didn't find out it was an ectopic till I was in the ER thinking I was dying two weeks after finding out I was pregnant. I received surgery to treat my ectopic that day September 17th, 2011. They saved my right tube but told me cause they saved my tube, I had the chance of any tissue being left in there could regrow. It did btw and about two weeks later I received a dose of methotrexate. It took about a month, maybe a little more, for my levels to get to 0. I was given the OK to try for another baby in late Dec, early Jan. My husband and I started trying in February of this year and I am now expecting my third and final baby in Nov. :)


----------



## cathgibbs

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> I hope you dont mind me joining this thread. I just had my ectopic diagnosis and was given methotrexate on 8/23. So I am not ttc quite yet BUT looking towards the future and reading all your stories of POSITIVE things happening are the only thing that is getting me through this time.
> 
> My hcg went from 1856 day 4 post injection, to 740 on day 7. I can't wait til I hit 0 so I can start taking my prenatals again, fill up on folic acid and prepare my body to ttc again. I hope to ttc after 11/23 or so.
> 
> thanks ladies. you are giving me hope and seeing successuly pregnancies after this is keeping me going!
> 
> if you read this and dont mind, can you tell me the date of your injection and the date you started ttc again??? THANK YOU!!!!!!!! You are all inspiring me and giving me hope~!

Hey hun, i had MTX on june 22nd, i also had a lap and a D&C 1 week later, my levels got to 0 on July 30th, i had my first AF on Agusut 24th, seen my consultant on the 28th and he has given us the go ahead to try again as ill be O this week so im only 2 weeks off the 3 month mark and im on 5mg of Folic Acid a day xxx


----------



## kaznib

Cathygibbs hope u get ur bfp soon! Ru feeling relaxed and positive about it all? I can't wait to my levels drop and I have my AF and start ttc again:)


----------



## cathgibbs

Weirdly - i feel absolutely fine?! i just want my BFP im not even thinking about another mc or ectopic which is slightly odd lol i just think if its going to happen its going to happen and there is nothing i can do about it - if you get what i mean?

What are your numbers at now hun?? xxx


----------



## kaznib

I haven't got my numbers taken yet, went to private doctor and am meant to have 2 week review so am waiting on letter forth arrive inviting me to come to that! If still getting pos on Friday this week might just go to my own regular doctor and get levels checked ! Want things to be all back to normal ASAP:) 
Yes I understand I'm feeling exactly like that it's a matter of luck I guess! I'm just hoping and praying 3rd time lucky for me! Hope this is ur month !!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh fx hun you can start trying ASAP!! you gonna try straight away??how you feeling??

xxx


----------



## grace10209

pixxie1232001 said:


> Grace-Welcome to our group and know that we are all happy to have you here with open arms. I just wish it could be on a more positive note. My story is pretty long. Pretty much I had my son and was on the mini pill when I found out I was pregnant. No one knew what was wrong though when I started bleeding. With my ectopic, I didn't find out it was an ectopic till I was in the ER thinking I was dying two weeks after finding out I was pregnant. I received surgery to treat my ectopic that day September 17th, 2011. They saved my right tube but told me cause they saved my tube, I had the chance of any tissue being left in there could regrow. It did btw and about two weeks later I received a dose of methotrexate. It took about a month, maybe a little more, for my levels to get to 0. I was given the OK to try for another baby in late Dec, early Jan. My husband and I started trying in February of this year and I am now expecting my third and final baby in Nov. :)


Pixxie
thanks for responding and sharing dates with me. Congrats on your pregnancy, its so nice to hear that you got pregnant after the ectopic and everything is ok. Were you terribly nervous in the first trimeste? I guess its out of our hands and we need to just have faith. I can't wait til I can ttc again. I am hoping to hit 0 soon so i can start taking prenatals and prep my body again. tx for sharing ! im so excited for you. I have never been pregnant before so i cant even imagine what its like to be 29 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## pixxie1232001

grace10209 said:


> pixxie1232001 said:
> 
> 
> Grace-Welcome to our group and know that we are all happy to have you here with open arms. I just wish it could be on a more positive note. My story is pretty long. Pretty much I had my son and was on the mini pill when I found out I was pregnant. No one knew what was wrong though when I started bleeding. With my ectopic, I didn't find out it was an ectopic till I was in the ER thinking I was dying two weeks after finding out I was pregnant. I received surgery to treat my ectopic that day September 17th, 2011. They saved my right tube but told me cause they saved my tube, I had the chance of any tissue being left in there could regrow. It did btw and about two weeks later I received a dose of methotrexate. It took about a month, maybe a little more, for my levels to get to 0. I was given the OK to try for another baby in late Dec, early Jan. My husband and I started trying in February of this year and I am now expecting my third and final baby in Nov. :)
> 
> 
> Pixxie
> thanks for responding and sharing dates with me. Congrats on your pregnancy, its so nice to hear that you got pregnant after the ectopic and everything is ok. Were you terribly nervous in the first trimeste? I guess its out of our hands and we need to just have faith. I can't wait til I can ttc again. I am hoping to hit 0 soon so i can start taking prenatals and prep my body again. tx for sharing ! im so excited for you. I have never been pregnant before so i cant even imagine what its like to be 29 weeks!:happydance:Click to expand...

The first trimester was really the scariest for me. When I found out I was pregnant with this one I was very excited but then very overwhelmed with fear. I had labs done and they came back that they were rising as they should, even better, unlike my ectopic that hardly rised at all. Then it was another two weeks before I got my ultrasound done at 6 weeks. The second the tech told me that the baby was my uterus I honestly started bawling my eyes out, because sure enough there he was with a little heart beat and everything! I ended up having some horrible cramping and bleeding at 11 weeks and thought I was miscarrying but at the hospital it showed a very healthy happy little bean in there and they were very confident from there on out that he wasn't going anywhere...they were right. :) I think I started relaxing more around the middle of my second trimester, it was just hard. You just have to be positive and hold out hope. I noticed that hope and positive thinking is very important when trying to conceive after something like that. :hugs:


----------



## kaznib

I'm actually feeling ok :) just have to get on with it an not let it get me down too much! This thread helps a lot so I know I'm in same position as lots of other women:) 
We keep each other sane I think!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies sorry that I have been mia for a few days, i am so happy for all the positivity that is going on at the moment am in need of some of that myself at the moment so apologizing in advance as this is a very selfish post 

ok so here it goes, for the past week i could swear that i was pregnant i have symptoms that i have never had my bbs actually hurt, i have slight cramps down low, cravings, bloating, gas, cannot sleep to save my life, i have taken a test but of course BFN so am bummed. now i think that am imagining all of it am going to wait a few days and retest and hope that it turns positive fx for me lol
Thank you all for your words of hope i pray that it happens soon too 

Pink how are you? so close to the end YAY!!!! RA is rheumatoid arthritis and the treatment for it is intense the meds that they would use can cause birth defects so they are repeating the blood work because the first tests were not definite so am waiting on those results

kaznib so glad that you are keeping your chin up that is all that we can really do hope that your sticky is right around the corner 

cathgibbs same mind set as you although i really really want it to happen to us 

grace so sorry for your loss but you have come to a good place where you will receive tons and i mean tons of support 

hope to hear from you guys sorry if i forgot about anyone will keep you all up dated to what happens fx for us all


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-as always, my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!! I hope the BFN turns positive the next time you test. There is nothing selfish about your post, and I know how stressful it can be when your body tricks you into thinking you may be pregnant and then give you that annoying negative test. I will keep stalking you for some good news!

Kaznib-I hope your numbers are at 0 or close to 0 soon. :) :hugs:

Hi :hi: to my other lovely ladies :) hope all is going well!

AFM I just realized I am going to be 30 weeks tomorrow!!! Eeek!!!! Also since my doctors wont let me carry past 40 weeks, in 7 weeks I have to try to start getting this nugget out of me! I am so nervous and excited and at the same time feel a little behind on being prepared for baby. :/ Oh well. Well off to class for me. Love you all!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie i knew that i was forgetting someone so sorry lol, trooper you lol school and preparing for a baby 7 weeks wow that will be fast can't wait 

thanks for the fx and well wishes oh how i pray that it turns to a big pink blaring line lol


----------



## kaznib

Pixxie hope ur well hun:) my levels are finally at 0 today so feeling good about that:flower:

Lucy im so hoping for u hun, feels like we're all in this together, u so deserve it hun!! Good luck!!


----------



## Lucy529

kaznib so glad that your levels are now at 0 you can start trying i really hope that you get your keeper this time around.

thank you all for all the wonderful thoughts but i have not yet gotten an answer as to what is going on, i did an other test it was neg but the symptoms come and go i honestly think that my mind is playing tricks on me
yest i had to go pick up my insulin and i talked to my drs. nurse i told him what was going on and he said to give it a few more days and if i still got a neg he would talk to my dr so that i could get a blood test so i guess that am in the waiting game


----------



## pixxie1232001

Kaznib-That is fantastic that your levels are finally at 0! :happydance: Hope the rest of this is smooth sailing now. 

Lucy- I hope the figure out what is going on. That must be so frustrating and I hope that they do labs soon. Is your AF pretty regular now? Is it late? I really hope that some light is shed on this situation. I am just waiting for the day you come back screaming it is a BFP. I know it looks bleak right now but always be positive. You have to be positive and believe in yourself. 

Afm I had one of those crash and burn days. I did horrible in school, only to come home and find out my kids did not nap at all and refused to nap most of the day. It was horrible and so was their attitude. I ended up having this horrible breakdown that my husband comforted me out of. I really do not know what I would do without him. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and so I will let you all know then how baby is doing, so far he feels like he is doing just fine, just kicking away in there and making sure I get heartburn all the time. :/ Oh well. Love you all!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

Quickly stopping by to let you know I'm still here...no baby yet! I'm 2 days from my due date. Have felt a few niggles, but baby isn't really in the ideal position, so who knows when he/she will decide to appear! I'm hoping within the next week! 

Peachy, how are you going? At this rate, your baby will be here first! Hope you are feeling well.

Kaznib, that is really great news that your hcg is at zero already. Some people battle with fluctuating levels for some time, so I'm pleased you are being spared that torture. 

Lucy, hang in there. I continue to think of you, and pray more than anything that your dream is soon realized. Keep us updated. xox

Wow Pixxie, only possibly 7 weeks to go! You'd better start getting organized!

Well, hopefully the next time I post I will have some news. Thinking of all of you ladies...you are in my heart. 

Pink
xox


----------



## cathgibbs

FX you will go quite soon hun! xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Pink-I have such a horrible case of procrastination when it comes for actually getting ready for baby. I mean I have some clothes for him and we are starting to clean off the old bassinet and swing. It just feels to unreal so I am kinda holding off on it. I hope your baby comes soon!!! My oldest was overdue by almost 2 weeks before he decided to come. It was really not fun. FX and still waiting for your birth story when the big day comes. :)


----------



## grace10209

Pink & Pixie
its so nice to see you both here and so near the end of your pregnancies with healthy babies !!! It gives the rest of us and especially ME hope for the future.

i can't wait to come out on the other side of this situation. Right now im waiting for my #'s to drop - I had my shot on 8/23 and luck for me they are dropping quickly. I went from 740 last week to 44 yesterday!!!!!

Im hoping by next week I'll hit 0 and I can start my prenatals, DHA Omega 3 and B6 then. I'll also start temping and charting again. I can't wait to ttc again. 
Although I will be terrified, at least I will have you all to talk me through it all.

hugs to all!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hello my lady loves!!! :hi: So I have an interesting story for all of you about my midwife appointment. So she said my measurements are pretty on today and I was surprised and asked her why she said that and she said that they changed my due date! I was wondering how much and it is almost a week! The original due date from the OB office was Nov 15-16 and now it is Nov 10. They took almost a week off my due date! They also said that for my induction (cause they wont let me go past 40 weeks) they will induce me at 38-39 weeks! So my newest member will be here the latest Nov 3!!! I am so shocked at how soon this is coming up and I feel like they just stole two weeks of not preparing away from me. Now I really feel like I need to start getting ready. Also I am getting my tubes tied and I signed the papers today to get that done. so 24 hours after baby is born I am getting the procedure done. Sorry but like I said it was a very eventful appointment.


----------



## kaznib

Pink Cant wait to hear you coming on here with ur little bubba boy or girl!!! thinking of u hun and wishing u all the best, u really are my inspiration xxxx big kiss

Pixxie November 4th is my birthday!!! November babies are by far the best babies xxx good luck not long now!! wooohhooooooo

Lucy fingers still crossed for u hunni hope u get that positive soon 

Cathy Hope u caught that 'O' im sure u have or its just around the corner...

I'm waiting until after next AF to try as im job hunting atm and its taking up most of my time...hoing for a Nov/Dec positive !! maybe thats wishful thinking xx heres to staying positive!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sparkles237

hi everyone, i'm new too this section. had been TTC for 2 and half years before falling pregnant unfortunately lost the baby and my left tube just over a week ago. Was wondering how long you all left it before TTC again. My doctor said to wait for 2 periods did anyone do that or start trying sooner??


----------



## skeet9924

sorry for your loss sparkles :hugs:

I did lose my tube so i waited 6 weeks


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: 

pixxie wow they really moved your date up but think about it this way you will get to meet your lo sooner but you better start preparing everything soon the date will be here before you know it lol 

pink so good to see you hope that the next time that you are posting is to give us the news that your little one has arrived i remember when we talked about you wanting a baby that was not born in Oct. lol and you got your wish so happy for you hun 

kaznib good to see that you are making plans on when you are going to try again hey we might be the lucky ones and get our BFPs for the end of the year fx for you hun 

cathgibbs how are you doing? hope that all is well with you 

grace can't remember if i welcomed you but if i didn't welcome, your numbers are dropping well and should be back to 0 in no time and then you can start trying again fx for you 

sparkles :hugs: so sorry for your loss but you have come to the right place i had surgery and was told to wait 3 months before trying again which i decided i would not do and since i have yet to get my BFP i dont feel bad about it i think that i would have felt as if i had lost those opportunities if i had waited but you have to do what feels right for you gl to you

skeet so good to see you it has been awhile happy 13 weeks so glad that everything is going well for you 

afm well nothing has happened yet and tbh i think that it was my mind playing tricks on me bc most of the symptoms are now gone the only things that are left are twinges both in my bbs and lower ab area other than that nothing I have yet to get the results for the blood work that they did i have this feeling that they are going to make some excuse up on why i can't try clomid yet (just thinking about it pisses me off) Had a wierd dream last night quite funny actually my teeth have been bothering me for the past few days and last night i was dreaming that my teeth hurt so i had to do a test because they say that that is one symtom when preg and in my dream i was going to go poas to see if it was pos. i almost peed in bed because i was dreaming that i was trying to pee in a cup to do a test then i woke up and went to the bathroom lol 

on a happier note got surprised today at work my boss handed me 150 dollars as a bonus for the summer season that is more than what i get for my xmas bonus lol although for xmas i also get gifts from them but it was nice none the less and since am planning a trip to vegas that is going into my vegas shopping fund lol overall today has been a good day sorry for rambling but have not been on here for a few days 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Lucy!! I really hope they allow you to take clomid..I dont really know what excuses they could give you..

Thanks!! I havent been on bnb too much I was finding hanging around on the first tri thread was making me worry too much...So I'm officially in second tri now :)


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-I really hope they let you start the clomid. This is ridiculous that they haven't yet. I mean I can understand that they want you to be healthy for the most part, but come on are they really expecting perfection?!?! I really hope we see bfps from you soon! :hugs: Btw I hope you win big in Vegas. I have been dying to go recently and it bugs the hell out of me that it is about a 6 hour drive from where I live and I am not over there having some fun lol. Oh well, you need to enjoy yourself. 

skeet-So happy that you are finally in the second trimester. I know it is a huge load off making it that far. I know most of my fears started to go away then. Are you gonna find out what you are having???

sparkles-I am sorry about your loss and that we all had to meet this way but know we are all here for you and will stand by you during your ttc journey. With my ectopic I was told to wait 3 months before ttc again, but I ended up waiting 5 because I was still trying to emotionally heal from the loss. 

hi :hi: to my other lovely ladies and hope all is well with you. Especially you Pink and eek I forgot who else but I know someone else is like due right around now as well. Looking forward to birth stores!!! :D

btw lucy my nesting instinct has been taken over by my eat sugar and string cheese instinct. I swear that is all I seem to be eating right now lol. on the up an up though my family is throwing me my last baby shower in early october since I am getting my tubes tied and no more babies for me and my family. So it is kinda like a baby shower/welcome last baby shower. lol


----------



## Lucy529

skeet so glad that you are now in 2nd tri and that you are feeling much better continue to delight us with your presence the reason that they would not allow me to get on clomid is because of my diabetes and high blood pressure the ob thinks that i need to lose 40 pounds before they will even think about it but now that there is a chance that i might have rheumatoid arthritis and the meds are harmful i was told that they would want me to have a baby first before getting on the meds so am waiting on an answer as to what will happen next 

pixxie it is an 8 hour drive for me to get to vegas and it is becoming a whole production as to where we are going to stay and what we want to do am going for 5 days and then an extra day some where here in colorado before i come back to work am planning to go next month as there are a couple of things that need to get done this will be mine and hubbys first time going to vegas so if there is any pointers let me have them lol 
oh and happy 31 weeks 
where do you live? are you happy that you are going to be done having babies? I think that you told us your were in mid 20s? sorry if am wrong am hiting 30 and i feel old (sorry to anyone that is at that age) i keep telling my dr that i don't want to be 35 and having my first i want to be planning a second by then God willing but if this is any indication on the future i might end up childless which am seriously beginning to consider


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-I am not even in my mid 20's lol I am in my early 20's. I am 22 years old. I am feeling pretty confident about my decision to only have 3 kids. I have come to the conclusion if my husband and I keep trying to have a girl we will be one of those families with 10 boys and no girls lol. He and i agreed if we ever wanted to have another child we would adopt, that way we could at least have a daughter. I live in the California valley. Very nice but right now it is very hot so I am sad about that lol. I had my oldest when I was 18 and since then I felt that being a mom was the most amazing thing ever. I know I am super young but I have been through so much in my life that I do not feel as young as my birth certificate says I am lol.


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie you sound like a very mature 22 year old, most 22 year olds that i knew and no longer talk to only thought about parties and still do, main reason why we no longer communicate, i swear that i have only met a couple of girls that were that age and knew what they wanted so good for you and adoption is a great thing you would be helping a child in need.
my hubby and i have had that talk so many times if i am not able to have a baby we would look into adopting 

i lived in ca a long time ago i liked that it didn't snow but those santa ana winds are wicked lol i think that i only ever saw two snow flakes there lol i lived there less than a year and then went back to the east coast now i live in colorado and tbh i really like it am the happiest i have been in a long time well am off to bed got to spend some time with the hubs night


----------



## Fruitcake77

Hi There,

I am new to this forum and the thread - I suffered an ep in January of this year.
Lost my right tube in the process. :cry:

I have passed what would have been my due date. My beautiful nephew was born in that same week - was a little tough going - but I am feeling hopeful about ttc.

I have just started tracking my bbt - which is what led me to this forum in the beginning

While it is a terrible thing to see so many ladies on this thread - It does make a massive difference knowing that you are not alone

Big hugs and baby dust:flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

Lucy when are you testing? Both my mc abduction ectopic I had a dream that I done a hpt and it was pos!!! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

morning fruitcake and welcome hunny xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wannabee

Hi Sparkles, I lost my left tube in early July, first AF was mid August. I am planning on waiting until after Nov AF. So paranoid about something going wrong again that I'm basically waiting longer than the recommended time just in case! But I think (at risk of sounding corney) it's just a case of listening to your body and heart!! I still have some pain from the op (am terrible at healing generally) so that's a factor why we want to wait a bit longer xx


----------



## Wannabee

Fruitcake77 said:

> I have passed what would have been my due date. My beautiful nephew was born in that same week - was a little tough going - but I am feeling hopeful about ttc.:

Fruitcake, I struggled in late August in the week that would have been our three month scan. And yesterday, as there was a big family/friemds party and we had planned to announce the baby to everyone then. There will always be little 'what if' reminders of our lost little ones but I still have lots of hope - especially due to the ladies here who have had or are about to have babies, comgratulations to you all and i hope the rest of us will join you with happy announcements soon!! 

Xx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Fuitcake-:hi: hunny!!! I know how it feels to pass your due date and know you are not meeting that life you thought you would. I had my ectopic in September and I swear that Christmas was one of the most emotional times in my life because I felt that I should have been spending it getting ready for the baby only to know that I was not. We are all here for you during your ttc journey and know what we all have the same fears and hopes as you do. I hope to soon see a positive announcement from you. :)


----------



## Lucy529

fruitcake I as well as you passed my due date in July and it was so hard to get through that luckily my hubby was there for me i did break down but like you might read we all have those moments it is totally normal and we are all here for you hope that you announce that BFP soon :hugs:

wannabee how are you doing? I think that you are not sounding corny at all you have to be ready not only physically but emotionally as well there is no reason to rush into something unless you are ready for it so I totally get it 
i find that am constantly thinking about what my life would be like now if he/she would have made it to birth but God knows why that did not happen and i am holding on to faith that He will bless me with a little one soon 

cath I tested a few days ago but it was a BFN that was before my dream though but i think that am getting a UTI (tmi alert) my pee is really wierd looking to me it looks like it has a twinge of red am going to have to call the dr if it gets worse am still waiting on the test results 

pixxie how ya doing? hope that you are doing well 

afm nothing much going on with me still no sign of af but no more symptoms the only thing that is really buggin is the freakin constipation and my teeth are killing me oh and then the sex drive is gone for me lol (sorry tmi again) hubby and i have been together for three years and have done it at least once every night if not more (not bragging) except when af is around or am sick but for the past week i find my self making excuses as to why am not in the mood, tbh i have gone as far as to pick a fight with the hubs to avoid dtd, any ideas as to why ?lol i know that it is a bit personal but you ladies are the only ones that i think would get it 

thanks in advance
:wave: hi to all other ladies 

pink any update?


----------



## pixxie1232001

lucy-those damn symptoms lol. :haha: I really did not believe I was pregnant when my husband first said I was pregnant. I was having cramps and I was moody, both I normally associate with my af. I guess my husband associates them with pregnancy as well. lol. Thank you for commenting on my maturity. I never really had a chance to be a kid as a kid, so my whole life I was practically forced to age 10+ years. The reason for this is when I as about 7 my sister was diagnosed with a deadly kidney disorder and since then my mother was practically forced to pay more attention to her, and well i got left for the most part to take care of myself and when she had other children, i took care of them too. Not a glamour life, but I did what I had to do to make sure I passed school and took care of my siblings. It was hard but i did it for the most part. Yeah a little in my background sob story...sorry for the ramble. 

Pink-Is baby here yet?!?!? I am so excited waiting for you. :D

Afm not much going on over here. Going to go register for my baby shower when hubby gets home. Other then that I am mostly just sitting here procrastinating on homework...i know bad, but ugh I don't like homework!

Hope all is well with everyone else!!!


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie wow i have such respect for you most young people would use that as an excuse to not be resposible but it seems that you have your head on straight :thumbup: and it makes me happy when i see people like that, i too had to grow up pretty fast and there are days when i wish that my mom was around so that i could talk to her, she passed away when i was 11, so had to learn certain things on my own. but we will leave that sad story for another time. How is your sister? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pixxie1232001

lucy-honestly I feel that because she has spent most of her time in hospitals or sheltered at home she has become a spoiled little biatch. She got a transplant for her kidney when she was about 12 and it has lasted her this long (she is turning 21 this year). but she now feels the world revolves around her and that everyone owes her something. She actually came to my house asking me for money and when I told her no she started to flip out on me in front of my children swearing and just being horrid! I love her to death but I feel like she literally has the mentality of a 13 year old but she is a legal adult. Deff not a good combo. Even my poor mom, who is still her caregiver, is at her wits end with my sisters behavior. It is depressing. Overall her disease is in remission, but she will need another transplant in about 5 years. It is just a really hard complicated thing with her that has been giving everyone a headache recently.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Quick update....am now overdue...baby not here. I saw my OB today and baby's head is still floating free (not engaged)...am starting to worry that something is wrong, and worrying that cord could be around the neck etc. My fears still haven't disappeared. If I haven't delivered by next Tuesday (a week today) my OB will break my waters. I am trying to avoid anything more than that, as I've never had any drugs with any of my births...so don't really want gel/drip induction. Thank you for thinking of me...I just feel like this baby will never be in my arms. It's been such a long journey, even though I was so fortunate to fall pregnant quickly after my ectopic. Will keep you updated....I hope the next time I post I have some news. I hope Peachy is faring better! Xox


----------



## Pink Ribbons

:blue: :cloud9:

I went into labour just 5 hours after my last post....woke up to a contraction and a bit of bleeding.

Arrived at hospital at 2.45am, and our beautiful boy was born at 5.44am, September 12th (Australian time).

Did it all naturally, as I did with my girls, only there were a few obstacles this time. They couldn't break my waters as his head was too high out of the pelvis and there was a risk of prolapsed cord...so I had to keep laboring until my waters broke. I'd say this added around 1.5hrs to the labour time, as I was fully dilated quite early on in the piece.

Then, we had to deal with his shoulders getting stuck My OB had to do some expert maneuvering to pull him out. Then, the cord was around his neck. They quickly cut the cord, we saw that he was a boy, and they whisked him away to work on him, but within 1 minute he was breathing and all was fine.

He's a very VERY big boy. 4.7kg or 10lb 6oz. I was absolutely shocked. My last girl had been my biggest at 8lb 5oz. Was not prepared for such a big baby!

Wasn't prepared for a boy full stop, and yet I had a strange feeling it would be a boy this time...after enduring the ectopic. It just felt like it was meant to be.

His name is Max. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the amazing support I received here, during my darkest days. Need to go for now, as Max finally seems to be waking up. He's been asleep all day pretty much, so no doubt he is now ready to party all night.

Will be back in touch again soon. Much love,

Pink


----------



## grace10209

Pink Ribbons said:


> :blue: :cloud9:
> 
> I went into labour just 5 hours after my last post....woke up to a contraction and a bit of bleeding.
> 
> Arrived at hospital at 2.45am, and our beautiful boy was born at 5.44am, September 12th (Australian time).
> 
> Did it all naturally, as I did with my girls, only there were a few obstacles this time. They couldn't break my waters as his head was too high out of the pelvis and there was a risk of prolapsed cord...so I had to keep laboring until my waters broke. I'd say this added around 1.5hrs to the labour time, as I was fully dilated quite early on in the piece.
> 
> Then, we had to deal with his shoulders getting stuck My OB had to do some expert maneuvering to pull him out. Then, the cord was around his neck. They quickly cut the cord, we saw that he was a boy, and they whisked him away to work on him, but within 1 minute he was breathing and all was fine.
> 
> He's a very VERY big boy. 4.7kg or 10lb 6oz. I was absolutely shocked. My last girl had been my biggest at 8lb 5oz. Was not prepared for such a big baby!
> 
> Wasn't prepared for a boy full stop, and yet I had a strange feeling it would be a boy this time...after enduring the ectopic. It just felt like it was meant to be.
> 
> His name is Max. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the amazing support I received here, during my darkest days. Need to go for now, as Max finally seems to be waking up. He's been asleep all day pretty much, so no doubt he is now ready to party all night.
> 
> Will be back in touch again soon. Much love,
> 
> Pink


OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! and BIG BOY! when you say you did it natural, do you mean NO epidural?


----------



## kaznib

Pink I'm so happy for you and proud of you delivering naturally:) a beautiful baby boy called Max ! Congratulations hunni xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Wowza!!! Hes a big un!!! congrats lovely!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby_love

Congrats Pink!! I have been checking daily for an update from you!! A BIG baby boy!! xx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Omg Pink that is fantastic!!!! What a big baby boy too!!! boys are soo much fun and I can't wait to see pics! :D


----------



## Laubull

Congratulations Pink on your little boy 

x


----------



## skeet9924

awww congrats pink!!! What a big boy!!! So proud of you for doing it naturally..I doubt I can !!!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Thank you all! Yes, I've been fortunate to have 4 births with no drugs, apart from a bit of gas with my first girl. I'm lucky to have had straight forward labors that have been relatively quick. My first girl was my longest labour at 10 hours. My second was 2.5 hours and was nearly born in the hospital carpark. Third was around 3.5 hours and now Max around 4 hours. 

Everything is going well. I'm still in hospital and am making the most of the peace and quiet, and the food! I'm feeling well. I have a few stitches, which I've had with all of my babies, but I'm up and about and getting on with everything. It's a very exciting time for everyone in my family. Still can't believe he's a HE!

Thinking of you all,

Pink
xox


----------



## Lucy529

Pink, I just had a feeling that you were going to get a boy and what a Big Boy he turned out to be, WOW !!!!! am over the moon for you, hope that you are able to share some pics of him soon and Max is such a cute name congrats hun !!! :hugs:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Congratulations, Pink!! You did amazing and I am so incredibly proud of you. It has been a long, dark road. I remember when I was an active member in this thread looking for comfort after my ectopic and surgery. Now I'm expecting my boy in 5 weeks. I am forever grateful. Thank you ladies for sticking with me during this journey, and I hope all is good in your lives. 

I'll make sure to post my birth when it happens.


----------



## baby_love

Hi Lovbot,

I cant believe you are due in 5 weeks!! We found out roughly aroung the same time but unfortunately mine ended in mc :cry:

But fastforward a few months I am pregnant again and we have seen a heartbeat :cloud9:

All the best for your upcoming birth, cant wait to hear all about it.


----------



## carmela88

Hi everyone!! you all seem so nice I couldn't help sharing my story.

I have been with my OH for just over 3 years, I have a little girl who turns 4 in Nov(previous relationship) We started TTC in Feb 2012 and got my :bfp: in Aug 2012. At 8 weeks I went to hospital for bleeding and they discovered an ectopic :cry: Got my right tube removed and found out I suffer from Endo and my left tube was badly stuck together:cry:

I feel hopeless and guilty that I might not ever give my OH a child of his own. We are going to TTC as soon as we can, no time to waste!!

We have a doctors app on frid and we are hoping that he will give us the go ahead for trying after my first AF.

Thanks for listening:hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

carmela sorry for your loss hope that you are able to get some answers soon and that you can tery again soon don't lose hope we are all here for you if you need to talk :hugs:

baby love congrats hope that this is your rainbow 

:wave: to all my lovely ladies on here


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies,
So today has been super hard for me. It has officially been one year since I went though my ectopic and with that memory and pregnancy hormones combined I am just a sobbing mess. I still do not think it was fair for me to get pregnant on birth control and fight with myself to keep the pregnancy in the first place, only to find out a couple weeks later that I had to lose it. I still wonder who they would have been, what they would have looked like, just so many questions. I look at my belly and am greatfull to be pregnant with my son, but the pain still hurts and I am sure it will always hurt in some way. Does anyone else still feel hurt when their ectopic anniversaries roll around? Sorry for the rambling...like I said it has been a depressing day for me. :cry: :(


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie :hugs: i know that it is an emotional time and that no words will make you feel any better all you can do is be happy that there is a little one on the way now and know that our little angels are watching over us hope that you feel better soon and that the feelings that you are experiencing pass soon so that you can get back to enjoying being preg. :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Pixxie- :hugs: I have not yet hit the anniversary of my ectopic but I'm sure it will be hard.. I have my gender scan on oct 30 and had my ectopic removed on nov 1.. I'm hoping the news from my 20 week scan is good news to maybe help with the feelings of my loss. I know when I passed my anniversary of my mc and the supposed due date of my mc I had a super hard time. My mc was like yours I got preg on bc. To be honest as much as my losses were hard in some ways I am great ful for them. They have really made me realize how previous pregnancy and conceiving are and I don't take it for granted. I'm sending you lots of :hugs: on this difficult day


----------



## Benim

*carmela88* I'm in the same boat with you. I had my son in 2008 but before that's I have a surgery and Dr. removed my right tube. I never know about ectopic before until Oct 4,2010 and it's in my left tube so I had another surgery. Dr. told me to try IVF but we want to try natural way so we have been try since then. Anyway now I'm 5 weeks and 4-5 days (yes i'm pregnant again) but just after I give up it happened. I should be happy but not I still worry and try to make up my mind. It's can be healthy or another ectopic I just can't be happy or sad until my Ultrasound. But just so you know you still be able to pregnant again. Just give yourself sometimes stay healthy and take your prenatal pills because you never know when it's will happened. 

Sorry for long post and my english not quite well.

Baby dust for you and all. Wish we all good luck.


----------



## carmela88

Lucy529 said:


> carmela sorry for your loss hope that you are able to get some answers soon and that you can tery again soon don't lose hope we are all here for you if you need to talk :hugs:

Thank you, your kind words are appreciated, its nice to speak to people who understand :hugs:


----------



## carmela88

Benim said:


> *carmela88* I'm in the same boat with you. I had my son in 2008 but before that's I have a surgery and Dr. removed my right tube. I never know about ectopic before until Oct 4,2010 and it's in my left tube so I had another surgery. Dr. told me to try IVF but we want to try natural way so we have been try since then. Anyway now I'm 5 weeks and 4-5 days (yes i'm pregnant again) but just after I give up it happened. I should be happy but not I still worry and try to make up my mind. It's can be healthy or another ectopic I just can't be happy or sad until my Ultrasound. But just so you know you still be able to pregnant again. Just give yourself sometimes stay healthy and take your prenatal pills because you never know when it's will happened.
> 
> Sorry for long post and my english not quite well.
> 
> Baby dust for you and all. Wish we all good luck.


Thats wonderful news!! When do you get your scan? That gives me hope, I would be so sad if I couldn't conceive again.I would feel exactly the same, it is only natural after suffering a loss. My fingers are crossed for you, let me know how it goes for you :hugs:


----------



## Benim

My ultrasound not until Nov 5. But my family Dr. book me another ultrasound in the hospital this one should be sooner than November but I will find out in 30 minutes :) lunch time so just have to wait and call them. I wish everything o.k. but who know :) just TRY TO BE HAPPY FOR NOW. Good luck and I will update as soon as I find out :)


----------



## Benim

O.k. I phone them back and my ultrasound is* TODAY at 3:30 pm.* super fast. Wish me luck :) If not i'm will be fine hope no more surgery for me :)

* I'm back from Ultrasound but I still don't know anything until this Friday. Just hope everything will be o.k.*
*
But if i'm right I think I saw something.*


----------



## burtch

hello everyone, its been a long time since i was last here, got busy with hubby around.. i miss u guys really.. it feels different with people who can understand what i exactly feel.. 

*pink*- im so happy for u hun, u r an inspiration to us all, u too *pixxie*.. somehow ur success story gives me and other girls here higher hope..

*carmela88* - welcome to the group hun, u r n the right place where everyone can understand nd support u, and success stories to lift ur spirit and hopes up and give u inspiration..

*Benim* - from the looks of it hun, its pretty hopeful that ur little bean is in place, im happy for u hun, hope ur success will happen to me too and to other girls here.. u inspire me too sis..

its been 2.5 months since hubby arrived from abroad.. its just this month that we agreed we will TTC, and with that i will now avoid travelling and go up and down our stair, those r my concerns since i travel alot bcoz of business, i travel 2 or 3 times a week, and our bedroom is upstairs, i just have to settle now with another room downstairs.. im now on 12 DPO, but i feel AF is coming with the PMS and all.. well, there is still months to come for TTC since hubby is staying quite longer this time compared to last time he was on vacation twas only 1.5 months.. im still keeping my fingers crossed and keep praying for miracles to happen..

baby dust to us ALL!! i really miss u guys..

hi *Lucy529*.. hows everything doing with you..? hope everythings well and smooth with u,.


----------



## burtch

*skeet9924*- what a wonderful success story u got their hun, so very very happy for u..

oh how everything and everyone here are gradually getting good stuff one by one.. hope mines's coming soon.. :)
well, its not bad to dream and hope.. :)


----------



## Ameronica

My ectopic was almost 6 years ago (october, 24th, 2006). I was 17 years old when it happened and had to get my tube removed. The sad part is that I didnt even know I was pregnant until I went to the ER in pain and found out I was pregnant there, and a few hours later it was gone :( Its hard every october (when the surgery happened) and also every may (when the baby would have been born). 
My husband and I met a year and a half after I had it and we both agreed early on that we would NTNP, so we did..almost 5 years later, nothing. We recently started fully TTC now with OPKs and all that fun stuff. We are ready for a baby now! I am alittle afraid that I wont be able to get pregnant though, since we have not used protection for so long and it has not happened. I am worried I will never be a mother.

My husbands niece is the same age as my child would have been, so I am especially close to her, because every time I look at her I look at what I could have had, and I envy it so. I just want a baby! It seems so easy for everyone around me to have babies (even when they have only been together for 2 months!) but I seem to not be able to. I feel like I am less of a woman. Ugh..it really gets to me sometimes.


----------



## Lucy529

burtch am doing good waiting on some blood work and luckily i have been planning a get away with the hubs so that is helping me keep destracted, am in the same boat as you ladies all i want is a baby asap but only he knows when it will happen

ameronica i know how you feel we have been trying since i got better after the surgery it will be one year in nov and still nothing i was told that if in Oct. my test were good they were going to allow me to try clomid and so we are waiting on that too.it seems that all is a waiting game. 
:hug: to you all


----------



## pixxie1232001

I read these stories and it irritates me that my doctor told me that ectopic pregnancies only affect your chances of conceiving minimally. I know now that is a lie after reading these stories. We have seen countless women join this forum, and out of those many women I think I have seen only about 7 bfps that have gone on to become sustainable pregnancies (including myself). Many of them have gone on to have other ectopics, or even more commonly miscarriages and that's if they get lucky enough to conceive. I am wondering where doctors get these numbers from because so many are still trying and are unable to get pregnant after ectopics which shows that it does do more to us then they think...Lucy I joined this ectopic forum shortly after you, and it makes me feel horrible to see you still waiting, and every month I pray for you to announce that you have the bfp. I am so sorry for the other women still trying to conceive and my fingers continue to remain crossed for you and I send you all pregnancy thoughts all the time. I just think doctors really need to re-evaluate ectopics and the overall health effects from it. Sorry just ranted a little but I felt a little sad and frustrated at the last couple posts. Not at you lovely ladies of course, but at the doctors that seem to be clueless at what an ectopic does to us.


----------



## burtch

thats true pixxie, im with u on that thought.. just like my 2nd OB who seemed to know nothing at all and only made my condition worse after the surgery she made on me.. sooooo very sad to remember that event in my life.. i could have had 2 children already, but they are now with GOD in heaven,

and yes Lucy, only GOD knows when a child is really meant to be ours.. but still, im not losing hope, especially with hubby around who continually loves and supports me, it just saddens me to think i still havent given him any child , esp that hubby is really fond of children.. im not concerned and praying just for my self but most importantly for my hubby, i want to see him really happy with our own child around.. im sure that also goes with all of u ladies.. 

well, nothing's impossible, if we just hve faith..

and this thread is really really a lot of help, and i really mean A LOT.. 

it has been more than 2 yrs since my last EP, during those 2 yrs, hubby is abroad most of that time, but if he comes home we didnt really try, but this time we really wanna give it our best shot.. keeping fingers crossed.. and with prayers from u ladies and my prayers for u as well, i think we only have a little more waiting to do, our miracles will come soon.. :)


----------



## Wannabee

Pink, congrats on your little Max!

Hi Lucy, i hate the waiting game! I am madly impatient at best. And the worst thing is this is something i cant control and it makes me feel helpless. Btw What is clomid?? Also tmi but losing the baby has made me feel a bit squemish about sex, my poor husband! 

Pixxie, we all know how you feel when you say you feel down about your lost baby and i hope you feel better now and are getting excited about your bean! I'm going through a sad and to be honest really frustrated period because everyone around me is getting pregnant and yesterday my doc said i cant ttc until Feb/March as they think my lung blood clots were due to my pregnancy that turned out to be ectopic and i have to wait till i am off the meds to start ttc again...i know its only four/five months but i just want to be able to move on and make a bro or sis for my little angel but I cant! I am just desperate to start trying.

Benim, lots of luck, I know it must be nervewracking for scan results after a loss and i know I would - WIll - feel the same if - WHEN (positive thinking) - i am pregnant again but it will all be worth it. 

Americonia, Carmela, Burtch...your words really struck a cord with me. I do feel like my body has let me down and worry sometimes that i will let my husband down in giving him babies. It's just harder than the movies would lead you to believe, isnt it? And i too feel like everyone around me is effortly getting pregnant, a friend even just had a baby which was entirely unplanned....we'll all get there!

Pixxie, about your last post, is it possible some women joined this thread and then didnt update when they had babies? As i'm still hanging on to the hope that my ectopic was a one off and once i can start trying again it might take a little longer but it will happen!!

Hello to everyone else!!! 

Xx


----------



## Lucy529

hi all :wave:

pixxie thanks for your kind words am glad that you are hanging around to give us some hope like pink i like you pray that it happens soon thanks for your prayers they mean alot to me i totally get your frustation with the drs. i am still waiting on some results and in oct i have the A1C test to check my diabetes again if things are not what they want they are not going to let me get clomid, if that happens am going to go to an other dr that might let me try 

burtch i totally get you on the hubby situation my hubs is like yours he loves kids and i know that he will make a great father like he is a husband it breaks my heart to know that i have not been able to give him a child especially (i truly don't care but i know that it hurts him) when his sister is constantly asking when we are going to have kids his whole family is on us about that, we never told them that we lost a little angel i only told my siblings and you ladies so there is really no one else that i can talk to 

wannabee that sucks that you are going to have to wait i hate it. clomid is a drug that helps you ovulate i have pcos and don't have regular periods, and there is a chance that i might not be ovulating at all and so my dr thought that i might try it but i have to get my diabetes under control so am waiting on my every 3 month test to see what they say and hope that they will give me the pres. to get on it and possibly get my bean 

well hope that you are all doing good am going to take a nap before i get ready for work got a cold from hubby so am not all that peachy today hope every one is doing good.


----------



## Ameronica

I agree that the doctors don't seem to know what they are talking about. After my surgery my doctor said I would be able to get pregnant again, no problem. Yeah right!

I get jealous alot when people I know get pregnant and are like "oh crap! I am pregnant, what am I going to do, this sucks!" I sit there and think, wow, i wish i was in your situation. 

I feel like I am letting my husband down as well. Like I cant give him what he wants, and deserves. 

I am also TERRIFIED of having another ectopic. My ectopic was due to PID-so my other tube was affected. The DR said they put dye through and it looked good, but I am still afraid.

When I had my ectopic I didn't know I was pregnant because I had my period and didn't find out until it was too late (I was already almost10 weeks) and my tube had already ruptured. Now, I pretty much test every month just to make sure. If it were to happen again I want to catch it early so I can salvage my remaining tube. If I lose my other tube, I would be completely devastated.


----------



## carmela88

Benim said:


> O.k. I phone them back and my ultrasound is* TODAY at 3:30 pm.* super fast. Wish me luck :) If not i'm will be fine hope no more surgery for me :)
> 
> * I'm back from Ultrasound but I still don't know anything until this Friday. Just hope everything will be o.k.*
> *
> But if i'm right I think I saw something.*

Fingers and toes crossed for you:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## carmela88

Hi Burtch, thanks for the welcome:flower:,Im so happy I found this group of lovely woman.:thumbup:
Hi Wannabe, it is hard, deep down and logically you know its not your fault but the guilt is still there regardless. I'm sorry about the amount of time you have to wait, I hope it passes quickly for you:hugs:


----------



## carmela88

Hi girls 

I just wanted to ask a question to get your opinion. I do have a doctors app on Friday to clarify this but I wanted to ask anyway.

In hospital I was told that I had an ectopic pregnancy and Im getting my tube removed.After the surgery I was told that I have Endometriosis and my remaining tube was stuck together and they tried their best to unstick it. That was all I was told and I was too upset and in shock to ask anymore questions.So over the past 2 weeks I have done tons of research online(as I'm sure most of you girls have) to try and get some idea of were we stand.What I have learned is Endo is something that gets worse with every period, which would mean that the work they done to rectify the problem with my 'sticky' tube won't last long. I was told to wait three months before TTC again but i feel like Im not giving us the best chance of conceiving if I wait, I know I just sound impatient(which I am:blush:) but it is also because the thought of not having another baby fills me with complete dread.I would be a little more at ease if I knew my tube was healthy but it feels like I have a time limit:dohh:

I do apologise for the long rant:dohh: Would do you guys think? anyone had the same problem?:hugs:


----------



## burtch

*wannabee, ameronica - * i know what it feels like to witness that most of the ladies around us are getting pregnant so easily and some are trying their best to PREVENT themselves from getting preg while we are trying our best to GET preg.. the irony of it all.. i have passed that stage where i am so fearful of conceiving thinking it might be the same again, but now i am determined to have even just one child of our own.. i have had 2 ectopics already, and the most frustrating HSG result that says my remaining tube is blocked, but i never lose hope that it might unblock all on its own, (am i that desperate?) good thing ameronica yours is good.. so dont loose hope, its just a matter of time, we will soon have that little bean we all so long for..

i also, test every month esp if period delays even just for a day, i test right away just to make sure, (with excitement in my heart, and no fear anymore) :)

*Lucy* - hope u feel better hun,..

*carmela*- that happened to me too, i was shocked and depressed i wasnt able to ask anything from the Dr., only then that i was home i have many questions running thru my head, so i just browsed everything in the net, and it turns out, i even learned more from the net than from the Dr.. my ectopic was due to severe UTI i had untreated for how many years that caused my tubes to be infected and i assumed left scarred making it blocked.. but the 2nd ectopic i had, though ectopic but it was not in the tube, it implanted itself at the top most part of my uterus, so that little fact that it already passed thru the fallopian tube, thats what gives me hope and inspires me to try again, coz it means thats my tube is ok, (though HSG result shows otherwise, im really that crazy and desperate.. ;) )..


----------



## carmela88

Hi Burtch, your strength is amazing. Your not crazy at all and I hope that you succeed. Have you considered getting help to conceive or do you want to do it naturally?


----------



## burtch

carmela88 said:


> Hi Burtch, your strength is amazing. Your not crazy at all and I hope that you succeed. Have you considered getting help to conceive or do you want to do it naturally?

thanx carmela.. the last Dr. i went to, who is finally an expert, said IVF is our only hope,..its wwaaaayyy ttoooooo expensive, and i think it will take us how many more years to be able to save that amount of money, so for now we want to hope for a miracle and do it naturally, if its really GOD's will, it will be, and if not, i believe HE has a perfect time for it and other purpose for me and hubby for now.. give us all an update as to what the dr will say on ur appt today hun..:)

My prayers include all of you ladies here, that we soon have our little beans soon, and for our sisters here who are now preg, my prayers are for your baby to be healthy and u deliver them healthy soon.. baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## carmela88

Hi everyone, so not long back from the doc. He said that it will be harder for us to get pregnant but not impossible and to go back in a years time if we have had no luck. The good news is we can start trying straight away:happydance:
It all depends on personal circumstance and everyone is different and if we feel ready we can start trying. Im soooo happy I dont have to wait till November:yipee:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Carmela-That is great news, at least you were given the ok to try! Hopefully it happens naturally and all works out. :)

burtch-When I went though my ectopic my husband I looked into IVF as well and it was just crazy how much they wanted for it. I mean they had certain "deals" but it was still not promised to work. After we realized the cost for doing IVF we also looked into adoption. We felt that if we could not get pregnant naturally we would just adopt. Again the requirements were crazy! I understand how hard this time is, but do not hold out hope. Nothing is really impossible. They told my sister in law she could not get pregnant, that her tubes were completely blocked due to an infection. She had a healthy baby girl about 3 months ago. :) Never give up. 

Lucy-I hope all is going well with you hunny, I have not seen you on here in a few days. Don't let work keep ya too busy. :)

Afm-I am just same old same old. I feel fat, I feel tired, and I feel sore. I am so ready to have my body back. I am also very frustrated with school because my teacher is just being unbelievable when it comes do doing the assignments. I wish she would just figure out how to do things online and stick to it. Oh well. Still also have not prepped for baby, everything is still in boxes and such...got lots to do and no energy.


----------



## burtch

*carmela*-so happy for u hun!! :happydance:.. it really i think depends on u if u r psychologically and u feel u r physically ready for it, then :thumbup: go for it!

*pixxie*- thank u pix.. wow, thats one heck of a miracle story there, or lets just say maybe the HSG or d Dr. who diagnosed ur sis-n-law maybe made a mistake.. well, as i go thru the net about HSG its not really 100% accurate since there r times that the tube might do some spasm, and the cream that will be pumped surely could nt pass thru, and im holdin on to that little hope.. :shrug: i knew quite some stories here also thats the same with ur sis-n-law's story that Dr. said they wont be able to get preg but they get preg anyway, though it took time but it will really happen.. i have always been optimistic almost about everything, and my strength comes from GOD and my OH who is more optimistic and hopeful than i am.. :D
well, u still have more than a month to go, u still have time, and with the feel fat tired and sore, ull restore ur old body soon.. :)


----------



## carmela88

Thank you Pixxie and Burtch:laugh2: I really hope it happens quickly and naturally but we just don't know what will happen in the future, FX'd for everyonex


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies, :wave:

carmela so happy for you am glad that you got the go ahead and like pixxie and burtch said fx that it will happen soon and natural for you drs can preach all they want but only God has the final answer 

burtch how are you doing? hope that all is well with you 

pixxie your almost there and soon you will have your body back, thanks for asking about me sorry that i have been absent for the past few days just had a lot to do but am always thinking of my girls on here you better get moving your lo will be here before you get all sorted out 

afm well i have been battling a really bad flu for the last few days and finally today it eased up i even went and got my nails done lol, i talked to the dr that is checking the problems with my hands being swollen and they say that i have nonfactor rheutamoid arthritis which am taking some meds as a "trial" to see if it helps and got to say that they have the down side is that i can't try to get pregnant because of the risk of miscarrige or birth defects so i have an apt. on thurs to see what we are going to do on a more permanent basis but am praying that she lets me get clomid she had said at the last apt that if i had that she would allow to try before we began any treatment 

the other good thing is that i finally got my days sorted for our vacation we are going to vegas for a week in two weeks time and am so excited i mean i love my job but it can be overwhelming at times and this season has been very busy well enough of my rant will talk to you all soon :hugs: to all 

hi to anyone i forgot


----------



## carmela88

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## burtch

hello lucy, i missed u hun,:hugs: hope u feel good now.. and no more flu.. and hope u can have that clomid.. the Dr. let me took clomid after my 1st ep bcos of my PCOS, and it worked for me after 3 cycles i think, but sadly twas another ep.. now i can feel myself ovulating on my own coz i can feel the cramps and a very little pain during ovulation and also the consistency of CM that comes out around the time of OV, and also the Dr. advised me to eat less fats and low sugar, coz according to her, PCOS mostly is caused by too much intake/consumption of fats..since then i watch what i eat, esp with hubby around, he is such a health and diet conscious kind of person, he always watch what i eat.. 
hope that arthritis will be gone soon so u can have a go with it.. and enjoy with ur vacation hun, u deserve it..:happydance:

m nw on my 3rd day of cycle, we will TTC again but i jst hope we cn be on the right timing since hubby s n review class and can only come home on weekends..

well goodluck to all ladies here, :dust: to us all!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions. I could really use some advice, and the Interwebs are not great on ectopic issues. Here's my story:
I started miscarrying a little under 6 weeks with my first BFP. I had very low HCG levels before the pregnancy started--53 at 5+4! I bled for a week, stopped for two (during which time I had + preg tests, but no HCG levels taken), then have been spotting/bleeding for two weeks. I went to the doc's today, and then gave me a preg test (I'm still +), then a U/S. They said my uterus did not look pregnant, but there was a small mass on one side that had blood running to it. They said they think it might be a residual ectopic. 

Does this sound like anyone else's experience? I should also note that I have had no pain, and no other symptoms since the m/c began. To my knowledge, I've had no STDs or infections, nor do I have endometriosis (to my knowledge). The only risk factor I'm aware of is that I'm a bit older--35 this week. 

I have an appt tomorrow, and the docs said that it might involve surgery. Would any of you recommend I try the drugs first?

I hope someone can provide some wisdom. I'm really terrified about this, and not 100% confident in my doctors right now. 

:hugs:


----------



## kmp

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions. I could really use some advice, and the Interwebs are not great on ectopic issues. Here's my story:
> I started miscarrying a little under 6 weeks with my first BFP. I had very low HCG levels before the pregnancy started--53 at 5+4! I bled for a week, stopped for two (during which time I had + preg tests, but no HCG levels taken), then have been spotting/bleeding for two weeks. I went to the doc's today, and then gave me a preg test (I'm still +), then a U/S. They said my uterus did not look pregnant, but there was a small mass on one side that had blood running to it. They said they think it might be a residual ectopic.
> 
> Does this sound like anyone else's experience? I should also note that I have had no pain, and no other symptoms since the m/c began. To my knowledge, I've had no STDs or infections, nor do I have endometriosis (to my knowledge). The only risk factor I'm aware of is that I'm a bit older--35 this week.
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow, and the docs said that it might involve surgery. Would any of you recommend I try the drugs first?
> 
> I hope someone can provide some wisdom. I'm really terrified about this, and not 100% confident in my doctors right now.
> 
> :hugs:

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like it may be an ectopic. I can only speak to my experience, but I would take a surgery over drugs if you mean the methotrexate shots. If you get the methotrexate shot you have to wait three months before you can ttc. A surgery may seem scary, but recovery is usually quick.


----------



## pixxie1232001

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions. I could really use some advice, and the Interwebs are not great on ectopic issues. Here's my story:
> I started miscarrying a little under 6 weeks with my first BFP. I had very low HCG levels before the pregnancy started--53 at 5+4! I bled for a week, stopped for two (during which time I had + preg tests, but no HCG levels taken), then have been spotting/bleeding for two weeks. I went to the doc's today, and then gave me a preg test (I'm still +), then a U/S. They said my uterus did not look pregnant, but there was a small mass on one side that had blood running to it. They said they think it might be a residual ectopic.
> 
> Does this sound like anyone else's experience? I should also note that I have had no pain, and no other symptoms since the m/c began. To my knowledge, I've had no STDs or infections, nor do I have endometriosis (to my knowledge). The only risk factor I'm aware of is that I'm a bit older--35 this week.
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow, and the docs said that it might involve surgery. Would any of you recommend I try the drugs first?
> 
> I hope someone can provide some wisdom. I'm really terrified about this, and not 100% confident in my doctors right now.
> 
> :hugs:


I am sorry but I agree it could be an ectopic. In my personal experience I say you should use methotrexate (the drug). The reason I said this is cause I first had the surgery for my ectopic. I thought everything was all fine until two weeks later when I got my labs back, the ectopic had regrown and turned into a continual ectopic. I ended up being treated also with the metho. Yes you have to wait three months before you can ttc again, but the positive about waiting those three months is that you are able to give yourself time to physically and mentally heal. I wish you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## burtch

hello* pbl_ge*, im with you with what u r going thru right now.. sounds like my experience with my 2nd ectopic.. i had BFP, but when i had blood work done, it was very low,..had U/S, nothing was seen in my uterus..it took another week after i had another U/S that something was seen at the top most part of my uterus, they call it CORNUAL ectopic since twas implanted at the cornua (f my term is right).. my doc at that time suggested surgery right away, but i told her what about mtx, only then did she agree to let me have it but with discouragement.. it took about 3 shots until my HCG went down.. after a day or 2 i felt contractions and started bleeding, i was admitted (where a doc humiliated me telling everybody i refused surgery coz i settled for mtx) after 3 hrs of intermitent pain in the hospital, something came out and i thought twas the gest sac or something,but when biopsy was done, they called it decidua..when i had U/S, there was still the gest sac at the cornua, so the doc suggested surgery right away.. i had the surgery, the dr said she kind of did D & C, she just scraped from my uterus the implanted fert egg..

here's the most depressing part, i transferred to another dr., a specialist this time, guess what her reaction was with my story, she just smiled, and told me, MTX was already enough, there was no need for surgery, it was normal to have bleeding but it will eventually stop, and the decidua that came out was a better result, she said i just had to wait for the gest sac to be resorbed back by my body and the HCGs to go down.. I COULD have saved my remaining fal tube..

the most damaging part that previous dr i had was that the surgery somehow made my remaining fal tube blocked, thus making my condition worst.. the fact that i got preg where it has already passed thru the tube ws an evidence my fal tube was ok, but my current Dr. let me have HSG, and it turned out my remaining tube was blocked, and i asked her what caused it to be blocked since my last preg already passed thru the tube, she said there's nothing else that caused it but the surgery.. 

see? i would suggest u go with the treatment or MTX, it will save u not just money, but also the stress and trauma of undergoing surgery.. my experience was devastating, but i never loose hope.. i just put in my mind that there are miracles, and that my tube might heal and unblock on its own, and most of all GOD is with me..

sorry for my long sob story, but i hope it helps..


----------



## Ameronica

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions. I could really use some advice, and the Interwebs are not great on ectopic issues. Here's my story:
> I started miscarrying a little under 6 weeks with my first BFP. I had very low HCG levels before the pregnancy started--53 at 5+4! I bled for a week, stopped for two (during which time I had + preg tests, but no HCG levels taken), then have been spotting/bleeding for two weeks. I went to the doc's today, and then gave me a preg test (I'm still +), then a U/S. They said my uterus did not look pregnant, but there was a small mass on one side that had blood running to it. They said they think it might be a residual ectopic.
> 
> Does this sound like anyone else's experience? I should also note that I have had no pain, and no other symptoms since the m/c began. To my knowledge, I've had no STDs or infections, nor do I have endometriosis (to my knowledge). The only risk factor I'm aware of is that I'm a bit older--35 this week.
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow, and the docs said that it might involve surgery. Would any of you recommend I try the drugs first?
> 
> I hope someone can provide some wisdom. I'm really terrified about this, and not 100% confident in my doctors right now.
> 
> :hugs:

I would try the drug first.
My reason being the fact that you have the chance to save your tube. I had an ectopic and my tube was taken, due to it being too far along and already ruptured. Now I only have one and with a higher chance of an ectopic I am always afraid of losing my only tube left. I would say try to do whatever is possible before getting the surgery. Once the tube is out, there is no getting it back. I would rather have to wait 3 months to TTC than it take over 5 years to get pregnant (like my situation right now). If the drug doesnt work, at least you tried all you could do before the surgery, but I would not go straight there. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies,

I really appreciate your input. The doctors did decide to go for the metho tx. Got the first round today, and they'll wait and see if my levels go down before decided to give me another round. FX they don't! This was an abnormal pregnancy--a "mass" not a fetus--that measured 4 cm. My HCG levels were 2000. 

I asked both my regular OBGYN and the one at the hospital today how long I need to wait to try again. Interestingly, both of them told me that it's no longer considered necessary to wait 3 months after meth. to try again. My OBGYN told me to wait two full cycles. The one at the hospital told me that's it's imperative to wait until my HCG levels are at or near 0, but that they no longer feel the need to recommend more time. He actually said that this is so important that they strongly recommend no sex at all, not even using contraception, before the levels are at 0. The logic of waiting for the 0 HCG levels is to avoid the situation where there's a new pregnancy on top of residual ectopic tissue. Neither of them mentioned the folic acid interaction stuff, and seemed a bit nonplussed when I asked.

Sigh. 

So, I guess I'll be joining your club here, if that's okay! I'm so grateful that you were here to answer my questions. It's been a dark couple of days.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pixxie1232001

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I really appreciate your input. The doctors did decide to go for the metho tx. Got the first round today, and they'll wait and see if my levels go down before decided to give me another round. FX they don't! This was an abnormal pregnancy--a "mass" not a fetus--that measured 4 cm. My HCG levels were 2000.
> 
> I asked both my regular OBGYN and the one at the hospital today how long I need to wait to try again. Interestingly, both of them told me that it's no longer considered necessary to wait 3 months after meth. to try again. My OBGYN told me to wait two full cycles. The one at the hospital told me that's it's imperative to wait until my HCG levels are at or near 0, but that they no longer feel the need to recommend more time. He actually said that this is so important that they strongly recommend no sex at all, not even using contraception, before the levels are at 0. The logic of waiting for the 0 HCG levels is to avoid the situation where there's a new pregnancy on top of residual ectopic tissue. Neither of them mentioned the folic acid interaction stuff, and seemed a bit nonplussed when I asked.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> So, I guess I'll be joining your club here, if that's okay! I'm so grateful that you were here to answer my questions. It's been a dark couple of days.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

 I am sorry you are going through this, but know we are happy to answer your questions. Because your levels were not that high chances are you will only need that one dose. When I had my metho treatment my levels were at 5,000 and I got that one shot. It took about a month for my levels to get to 0. I wish you the best. :hugs:


----------



## burtch

mine was a different story though, i remembered my HCG started only at 200, then went 1000+, but it got so high and doubled and tripled even after the 1st and 2nd shot, it took 3 shots until it went down, coz my immune system was a bit strong, the Dr. was amazed how strong the little bean fought for its life.. but sadly its just not meant to be for the time being.. he is meant to be with GOD.. 
and id say this thread and group of ladies is a lot of help going through everything every single step of the way.. 
hope ur HCG will go down soon pbl_ge, so u cn try again..


----------



## pbl_ge

That's amazing Burtch! He really hung on! And pixxie, I'm so happy to see that you've gone on to have a h&h pregnancy. Mazel tov! It feels pretty hopeless from here. I was at a Catholic hospital today, and the chaplain told me that his wife had an ectopic and then a still birth, but went on to have two health kids. I suspect she was younger than me, though. I'm 35 on Sunday.

Another question for the crew, if I might: how many of you got an HSG before or after your ectopic? I'm debating asking my docs for one when this is over, so I have more information about moving forward. I also know that sometimes an HSG will clear out the cobwebs, so to speak. 

Thoughts?


----------



## pixxie1232001

pbl_ge said:


> That's amazing Burtch! He really hung on! And pixxie, I'm so happy to see that you've gone on to have a h&h pregnancy. Mazel tov! It feels pretty hopeless from here. I was at a Catholic hospital today, and the chaplain told me that his wife had an ectopic and then a still birth, but went on to have two health kids. I suspect she was younger than me, though. I'm 35 on Sunday.
> 
> Another question for the crew, if I might: how many of you got an HSG before or after your ectopic? I'm debating asking my docs for one when this is over, so I have more information about moving forward. I also know that sometimes an HSG will clear out the cobwebs, so to speak.
> 
> Thoughts?

Some women go on to have miscarriages and such after ectopics but some of us go on to have normal pregnancies. I will be honest no matter the situation, the first 12 weeks of being pregnant after an ectopic are really the scariest. 

as for your question, I never got the hsg test done. I was just praying that there was not that much damage done. my husband and I both agreed if I was not pregnant within the first year after my ectopic we would do the hsg, but i got pregnant the first month of trying, so i guess i got really lucky.


----------



## Ameronica

pbl_ge said:


> That's amazing Burtch! He really hung on! And pixxie, I'm so happy to see that you've gone on to have a h&h pregnancy. Mazel tov! It feels pretty hopeless from here. I was at a Catholic hospital today, and the chaplain told me that his wife had an ectopic and then a still birth, but went on to have two health kids. I suspect she was younger than me, though. I'm 35 on Sunday.
> 
> Another question for the crew, if I might: how many of you got an HSG before or after your ectopic? I'm debating asking my docs for one when this is over, so I have more information about moving forward. I also know that sometimes an HSG will clear out the cobwebs, so to speak.
> 
> Thoughts?

I "think" I got this done. I say this because I was underage when I had my ectopic and my Dr. literally didn't tell me anything. I learned things that they did to me afterwards from my mom. They put dye through my remaining tube and said it went through and it looked good, and my mom saw the xray or chart of it. From reading I think this is what an HSG is (correct me if I am wrong). Like I said I never got to see it or even knew they did it, but it looks like my other tube is okay. I am not sure if this was before or after the ectopic was removed, I was in the hospital for only one day so either way it happened that day.

I think it is a good thing to do. That way you know the status of your other tube and it can help you when TTC to know if it is blocked or has a good passage.


----------



## burtch

yes, twas amazing but he had to be removed coz he was not on the right place.. :cry:

i had HSG after my ectopic.. yes, they say its the best time to TTC after the procedure, HSG shud be done 7-10th day of ur cycle, so there ar just a few days more til ur ovulation, a dye is to be inserted in ur uterus and will be pushed to ur falopian tubes, so it will definitely clear out ur uterus and tubes, so its the best time to TTC, it will be clear and easier for the little :spermy: to flow and run.. :)


----------



## skeet9924

I don't think I got the hsg done unless they did it while I was out :shrug: it took me awhile to get preg after my ectopic but my first one was a good one.. So it is possible :)


----------



## mamatrujillo

Hello ladies I am sorry I havent been aroud in a long while. I had thrown mysel into work etc after we lost the baby. w had one chemical after my ep, my dr put me on clomid again. 100 mg this time. first cycle which wa in aug didnt work, 2nd cycle (this month) did. I am praying that this one sticks in the right place. my husban and i had decided to stop ttc after this cycle and id given up hope until i started having symptoms. im only 10 dpo and had bfp on 2 dollar store tests then a clearblue digital :) baby dust to everyone!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120927_131632.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

OMG Congrats!!! I am so happy to see a bfp and praying that it is a sticky bean for you!! :D :happydance:


----------



## Annie77

Hi
Just to update folks that I have got a BFP & just cautiously waiting to find out its location!


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies just popping in to see how you are all doing and to welcome any new ladies to the thread am so sorry for your losses but you have come to the right place, hope that you get your bfp soon 

and it is nice to see that there are a few new bfps congrats YAY!!!! we are getting our second batch of babies. so exciting.

afm doing good still fighting this flu i thought that i was over it but got the flu shot yest. and i think that it is comming back so i think that i need a nap and many fluids.


----------



## Kellen

Hey All! Hoping over from the 2nd Trimester to give you all a little word of encouragement.

In February of 2012 I was admitted into the hospital with an ectopic pregnancy that dated 5 weeks. Because I had already began bleeding and cramping I was given two doses of methotrexate and sent home. They monitored my HCG levels until they dropped to zero 6 days later. My OB advised that we should wait for my normal cycle to return 3 times before trying again.

Thankfully :witch: returned to her normal visits every 28 days. In May after I completed my 3rd cycle DH and I decided to try again. We were told that it could take up to six months before everything straightened out so we didn't stress too much about charting my OV.

On June 7th I took a pregnancy test because AF was 3 days late. It immediately turned positive. DH didn't believe it at first so I took another one while he monitored the situation. We became cautiously optimistic about our BFP, and immediately scheduled an appointment with our OB. Blood tests confirmed that we were indeed pregnant again.

At 8 weeks we got to see our baby and hear the heartbeat via an internal scan. At 12 weeks we had a bit of a scare due to me being in a car accident. So we got to see our little bean wiggling around again. Everything checked out normal. Then this Wednesday we went in for our 20 week anatomy scan. Turns out we can expect to welcome a little girl on February 13, 2013. She looks perfect and currently weighs 11oz.

I hope that this story provides encouragement to all of you who are currently trying to conceive or have recently experienced an ectopic pregnancy. It is a horrible experience, but know that there is hope.


----------



## Ameronica

Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(


----------



## mamatrujillo

Ameronica said:


> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(

I didnt lose my tube, but due to scar tissue my right tube was completely blocked! dr was going to do a procedure next month to clean it out but this cycle my left tube did the trick. It took me 6 months since my ectopic, and was on clomid and estrogen. im still nervous of course, until we have my ultrasound to confirm, im still terribly nervous. theres always hope hun! Clomid is something that is a good option and the estrogen helps move the sperm etc along. this was my first cycle using the estrogen, i think that really made the difference.

good luck hun!


----------



## burtch

hello ladies, i feel more hope rising every minute as i read BFPs one efter another.. YAY for all of u ladies with BFPs, *mamatrujillo* and *annie77* FXd that it be in the right place, but i do have a positive feeling for both of you.., and thank u *kellen*, for such a story that gives us more hope.. 
well, it wouldn't be long that some of us ladies here will soon have that BFP too.. YAY!! :happydance:

*ameronica* - no worries hun, i knew a lot of ladies who lost one tube but still had normal pregnancies after.. just like my aunt, who lost her tube during her first preg when she was 21.. but still had 2 boys and 2 girls who had 2 yrs interval each after her ectopic and who are now all married.. so never lose hope...

btw mamatrujillo, did ur Dr. prescribed u the estrogen? i might ask my Dr. about it. :)

goodluck to us all ladies here. babydust to all!! and GOD bless us all!!


----------



## skeet9924

Ameronica said:


> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(

I didn't lose my right tube, but I'm pretty sure its pretty damaged and scarred. After my ectopic I went from having a regular af to haveing one every 60-70 days so i'm pretty sure I only ovulated from one. My Oh's mother lost her tube when she was 20 and went on to have 3 perfectly healthy children. So it is very possible.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Ameronica said:


> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(

I did not lose my right tube, but I also do not know the extent of the damage to the tube. They did a window surgery were they took part of my tube and removed my ectopic and then closed it back up, which in turn left some remaining cells and caused it to regrow. Because I had both surgery and the metho treatment I feel safe to say that I do not think my right tube is really reliable anymore and in fact my doctors feel the same way even though I never got the test done. I actually got pregnant my first month of trying, which was very shocking and hard for me to believe. Do not give up. :hugs:

AFM my in-laws are throwing me a baby shower next week and still nothing is put together for baby....I have a horrible case of procrastination and for some reason my nesting instincts just went out the window. I just seem so caught up with school and such that preparing for baby is just kinda last on my mind. Oh well, I still have a couple more weeks to get ready. Hopefully I can get my butt into gear after the baby shower. :shrug:

I am so happy to hear about all the new BFPs and I am praying that all of them are in the right place and continue to go on to be h & h pregnancies. Baby dusts to all the lovely ladies still ttc. :dust:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Ameronica said:


> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(

I had an ectopic 9 Dec 11 (had my left tube removed) and got my :bfp: 3 Feb 12. I actually just gave birth on the 22nd of September (thank God!!), so it is possible. I had one "AF" after the surgery and then got pregnant before my second AF. I wish you all the best. Just make sure your remaining tube is in tip top shape (my right tube is perfect - my ectopic was a "fluke.").


----------



## mamatrujillo

burtch said:


> hello ladies, i feel more hope rising every minute as i read BFPs one efter another.. YAY for all of u ladies with BFPs, *mamatrujillo* and *annie77* FXd that it be in the right place, but i do have a positive feeling for both of you.., and thank u *kellen*, for such a story that gives us more hope..
> well, it wouldn't be long that some of us ladies here will soon have that BFP too.. YAY!! :happydance:
> 
> *ameronica* - no worries hun, i knew a lot of ladies who lost one tube but still had normal pregnancies after.. just like my aunt, who lost her tube during her first preg when she was 21.. but still had 2 boys and 2 girls who had 2 yrs interval each after her ectopic and who are now all married.. so never lose hope...
> 
> btw mamatrujillo, did ur Dr. prescribed u the estrogen? i might ask my Dr. about it. :)
> 
> goodluck to us all ladies here. babydust to all!! and GOD bless us all!!

hey hun! yes my dr did prescribe me the estrogen. gave me a bottle of 30, only cost me 4 bucks at walmart! i started taking it cd9 untilt the day i detected my lh surge. my dh and i could only bd ONCE 2 days before i ov, and im still in shock that thats all it took! my cm was hostile before because of clomid, and i am very certain that this cycle worked because of the estrogen:) good luck hun!!:hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

hi everyone wow there is a lot going on here sorry that i have been MIA just been a little busy but am so looking forward to my week off next week :happydance:

we have some new BFPS so congrats to those future mommies. hope that you all have a h&h 9 
sorry that am not replying to everyone individually but i had a horrible night last night and have not slept that well and then am up early, i have to go to drs. to get the TB test done ugh i hate when i have to get a crap load of things done. 
Ladies am seriously thinking that all the meds that i take are making me sick, i know that i have to be on most of them but i think that my drs. need to get together and come up with a solution that works for us all (wishful thinking) well won't complain anymore hope that you all have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## littlemiss84

Ameronica said:


> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(

Hi Ladies, I have been reading this thread for a few months but have never posted.

I lost my right tube in March and i'm now nearly 5 weeks pregnant. I waited for my first period before trying again so it took around 6 months to conceive.

Im having a scan on Monday to see if it made it to the right place.

When I seen my consultant after surgery he said that having 1 tube does not significantly reduce your fertility as long as the remaining tube is healthy.


----------



## pixxie1232001

littlemiss84 said:


> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(
> 
> Hi Ladies, I have been reading this thread for a few months but have never posted.
> 
> I lost my right tube in March and i'm now nearly 5 weeks pregnant. I waited for my first period before trying again so it took around 6 months to conceive.
> 
> Im having a scan on Monday to see if it made it to the right place.
> 
> When I seen my consultant after surgery he said that having 1 tube does not significantly reduce your fertility as long as the remaining tube is healthy.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that it is in the right place!!! The second they told me my baby was in the right place and with a heart beat I started bawling lol.


----------



## Ameronica

littlemiss84 said:


> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(
> 
> Hi Ladies, I have been reading this thread for a few months but have never posted.
> 
> I lost my right tube in March and i'm now nearly 5 weeks pregnant. I waited for my first period before trying again so it took around 6 months to conceive.
> 
> Im having a scan on Monday to see if it made it to the right place.
> 
> When I seen my consultant after surgery he said that having 1 tube does not significantly reduce your fertility as long as the remaining tube is healthy.Click to expand...

Thank You. I am hoping that DH and I just havent gotten PG the 5 years of NTNP due to bad timing/not BD enough (we have very opposite schedules and really only got to do it once a week, two if we were lucky). We only started fully TTC in september so hopefully it doesn't take too long. 

I hope yours is in the right place as well! Congrats!!

My tubes were damanged from PID and that is what caused the ectopic. The DR put dye through my other one and said it went through so I guess I am good there. :)


----------



## mamatrujillo

littlemiss84 said:


> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(
> 
> Hi Ladies, I have been reading this thread for a few months but have never posted.
> 
> I lost my right tube in March and i'm now nearly 5 weeks pregnant. I waited for my first period before trying again so it took around 6 months to conceive.
> 
> Im having a scan on Monday to see if it made it to the right place.
> 
> When I seen my consultant after surgery he said that having 1 tube does not significantly reduce your fertility as long as the remaining tube is healthy.Click to expand...

my situation is identical to yours. ectopic in march, and im now 4wks 4 days. when is your due date? im hoping for a bump buddy:hugs: you are so lucky they will be doing a scan so early. i have to wait until the 17th which will put me past 6 wks. iim very nervous. will you keep us updated?


----------



## littlemiss84

mamatrujillo said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies that got your BFPs get them with only having one tube? And if so, how long were you trying? That's the situation I am in, and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP :(
> 
> Hi Ladies, I have been reading this thread for a few months but have never posted.
> 
> I lost my right tube in March and i'm now nearly 5 weeks pregnant. I waited for my first period before trying again so it took around 6 months to conceive.
> 
> Im having a scan on Monday to see if it made it to the right place.
> 
> When I seen my consultant after surgery he said that having 1 tube does not significantly reduce your fertility as long as the remaining tube is healthy.Click to expand...
> 
> my situation is identical to yours. ectopic in march, and im now 4wks 4 days. when is your due date? im hoping for a bump buddy:hugs: you are so lucky they will be doing a scan so early. i have to wait until the 17th which will put me past 6 wks. iim very nervous. will you keep us updated?Click to expand...

Congrats! Im due 6th June. Im getting a little nervous about the scan. I have been so confident the last week that everything was fine but now im not so sure. 

Have you had your HCG levels checked to see if they are rising as they should? My doctor would only do 1 blood test so it doesn't really tell me anything without at least 1 more. 


Ameronica - Hopefully it has just been bad timing and doesn't take you too long. Good luck :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Congratulations to both of you!!! I'm TERRIFIED of those first few weeks after the next BFP (assuming I get one). I hope they're sticky beans in the right place!!!!!!!


----------



## burtch

*Lovebotlass17* - wow, congratz hun, thats so great to hear another baby came into this world..

*mamatrujillo * - estrogen really workes for you,.. well, i dont have any appts with my Dr. since the last time i went to her, she put dead end to my story.. do u think its safe for me to try it on my own? and can it be bought over-the-counter? DH and i r just TTC on our own, lifting up everything to GOD, but of course with a little caution and trying on our own.. :blush:

*littlemiss84 * - OMG, another :bfp:, it just makes me so happy reading stories of ur successes hun, its giving us other ladies here who r still TTC more hope rising every :bfp: thats posted here.. congratz hun, my prayers are with u that that little bean u got there is n the right place, im just so happy for u hun..

*Ameronica* - hopefully it wont be taking too long for our :bfp:s soon hun.. :)

to all the other ladies, good luck and :dust: to us all!! GOD bless us all here and praying for our :bfp:s to arrive soon!!


----------



## littlemiss84

I had my scan today and everything looks great. Im measuring a few days behind but bubba is in the right place and the midwife thinks she might have seen the start of a heartbeat. I have another scan next week!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Littlemiss-you are right that is a great start!!! Especially for how far along you are. When I went to my first ultrasound I was 6 weeks on the dot and I had a heartbeat of 95-110 and it is great when you see the start of that.

Lucy-My love how are you doing?? I hope work is not dragging you down too much. Hope all is well. :)

Other ladies-I am so happy to see BFPs in this group. It has been a while. I will keep my fingers crossed for all of your little beans. :)

AFM final countdown!!!! EEEK!!!! I finally packed the baby's hospital bag, and have all the clothes. It is hard to believe all that this time has flown by. I remember announcing that I thought I had a BFP and you lovely ladies confirming it. :) It has deff been an amazing journey and I am so happy that I shared it with all of you. As of Friday the midwife is having me do everything natural that I can to get the baby out. They do not want me going over due and they really think that he can come next week and be completely healthy. I am so shocked with everything and with the fact that I am already having at least 2 or 3 contractions a day it should not be hard to go into labor...I hope lol. I will keep all you ladies posted!! 

Hugs and baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Congratulations Little!


----------



## Lucy529

hi pixxie am so happy that you are all ready for the arrival of your lo YAY!! please do keep us updated

afm am good work is quiet for now lol i was on vacation for a week so that is why i was quiet can't wait to meet your lo 

hi to all the other girls :wave:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-Lucky!!! I wish I could take a vacation!!! I am not allowed to be more than an hour away from the hospital now so I am completely bumming. :( Oh well. Any news on the doctors?

AFM I am in the waiting game...and wait I shall. I went to my midwife appointment on Sat and according to her I am not dilated or effaced at all! The freaking baby is also super high up! So I am now taking all these herbal supplements (that she recommended) and I am drinking Raspberry Tea Leaf Tea. Not sure if it is making any difference but I am praying that it is. It has been just been me and the kids all weekend since my husband is away at a training for his mechanic thing. I know he needs to do it but it also has be very frusterated...hopefully he will be home at 5 and everything will be fine. Well I will continue to let you know what goes on, and I have another midwife appointment on Tuesday so if anything changes I will let you all know. :)


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie hope that when your hubby gets home that you begin to go into labor that way you can have someone there with you and not just the boys but fx that by tues something is happening that baby doesn't want to come out lol am so excited for you 

afm we went to las vegas for a few days and that was all that i could take am not into the party scene anymore but it was fun having the time alone with the hubs i have a drs apt on the 23rd to see if am going to be able to get on clomid am not going to allow them to make me wait any longer i think that am controling my diabetes pretty well and i should be given the chance to try for a baby but we shall see what they say fx that we both get somewhere soon


----------



## Ameronica

Tomorrow might be hard ladies. It will be 6 years since my ectopic removal surgery. :cry:
The day still feels like it was yesterday, and still makes me want to cry all over again. I always think of how old my child would be and if it would have been a boy or a girl. :nope:
I am due to test on the 29th, and hoping that a BFP will make this month a happier month every year.


----------



## Lucy529

ameronica we are all here for you :hugs: to you for this difficult month we all understand what you are feeling i am hoping that you get a BFP in the next few days to brighten up your month any symptoms that you can share? thinking of you 

pixxie how are you doing hun everything ok with you do you have your little one yet? hope that you are able to update us on how you are doing 

all the other ladies hope that you are all doing well and that those that got that BFP are getting along fine 

afm doing good finally getting some time to rest after the busy season that we had hubby and i even took a few days off and went to vegas :) well i hope to hear from some of you soon :wave:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Americana-You are in the right place. We all know and understand how you feel. We would love to be with you during your journey. 

Lucy-Sorry no baby yet...and honestly I wish he was here. Not cause I am done with being pregnant, but I am more done with people seeming to get mad at me still being pregnant and possibly not being induced around their schedules. It just tears me up inside cause I want this baby to come now so people can all just be happy and let me be happy and I know that is not gonna happen. Sorry kinda went on a rant right there, but it has been just hurting me these last couple days and I needed to let it out. :(


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie you rant away that is what we are all here for to give each other support and you should tell those people to sorry but f**k off lol that baby needs to be in there until he is well done lol but am sure he will be here soon :hugs: to you for having to deal with those unsensitive people


----------



## Ameronica

:hugs:Thank You Lucy529 and Pixxi1232001 I am glad to have found a group that understands, since some people don't. I didn't know I was pregnant until the day I went into the hospital, so it was such a shock to find out I was pregnant and was going to lose it the same day. My sister didn't understand. When she had a miscarriage @6 weeks I told her I knew how she felt since I had my ectopic before her. She was rude about it and said I had no idea how it was since I wasn't "really pregnant" since I didn't know before hand..That hurt me, since I feel like no matter what the loss (chemical, abortion, ectopic, miscarriage, stillbirth) it still hurts, and it is still a loss. That is why I said I was happy to find women that can relate and be positive :)

DH and I had a great night last night, which helps. We were talking about our future and how we want to raise our children and our birth plan for when we do have a baby someday. It lightened the mood and made me focus more on the future instead of the past. 

As for symptoms, not really any. I had some cramps at ~7dpo and some bbs tenderness at ~8 dpo but that is all so far. I also just felt "weird" yesterday, I have no idea how to explain it though. I am 10 dpo now and will be testing on monday or tuesday.

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## Lucy529

Ameronica am routing for you that you get that BFP :thumbup: it is so frustrating to have people be so insensitive towards us especially someone so close to us thankfully my sister was nice and although she has never been through that she was understating but i have an aunt that although she can be the nicest person at times me makes me mad lol she is always asking when am i going to try again and about the drs and meds it gets to me so now i avoid her phone calls as much as possible lol 
am glad that you had a good time with the hubs it is always nice to have a relaxing day at home but so sweet that you two are making plans for the future and your so right it helps not to focus on the past. keep us updated on what happens ok :hugs:

pixxie my dear hope that you are ok and that those people that are upset because the lo won't come have eased off lol have they never heard that a baby does not follow anyones schedule lol hope that you are doing ok


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-Hey, today is going better and you wont believe what happened at my midwife appointment today. So I went in and told her I had been having some pain and then yesterday when I wiped myself I saw a bunch of goop on the toilet paper. Well she decided to check me and guess what?!?! I am 2 cm dilated now, 40% effaced, and baby's head is now engaged. She even did a sweep because she felt that my cervix was favorable for it!!! When she did it I had a small bloody show, that stopped now, but it was amazing to see. She said that everything looks fantastic and that labor may not be that far off for me! lol :happydance: I am so excited!


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie YAY!!! :happydance: well i hope that it happens soon for you do you have everything ready to go incase it does? have you decided on a name yet? am so excited for you 

i had not said anything yet but yest i had my apt and guess what i got the go ahead for the clomid :thumbup: am so happy but so scared that it might not work


----------



## burtch

hello ladies, how are u all doin?

pixxie, hope evrything will go smoothly for u and u deliver ur lo healthily.. and im with lucy on have u chosen any name yet? were all excited for u hun..

ameronica - some people dont really understand what we went thru, of course as u said, "no matter what the loss (chemical, abortion, ectopic, miscarriage, stillbirth) it still hurts, and it is still a loss." and for me, it is already a life, our baby, whom GOD owns first and not for us.. and they're still from us... only ladies like us here understand evrything we feel since we all are going thru the same ordeals..

hello dear lucy - im happy ur Dr let u on clomid, clomid worked for me on my 2nd preg, so dont be scared and just be positive that it will really work on u..

and to the other ladies, how r u all doing?

AFM, im already 3 days delayed, afs supposed to come on the 23rd, i tested on the 22nd it was neg,(maybe twas too early).. i'll just wait another day to test again or af might arrive anytime tomorrow, coz i felt like its coming soon,(have no idea coz unusually i dont feel any PMS this time around, i always have PMS) but i'll wait and see..

good luck to us all ladies, and :dust: to us all!!


----------



## Lucy529

burtch oooh that is exciting i hope that you get that BFP !!! am going to keep my fx for you so that that neg turns into a pos ok :thumbup: am trying my hardest to be positive and you know talking to my hubby about how i feel and actually discussing baby items and names gives me hope that finally a BFP is around the corner for me and i really hope that the other girls waiting are about to get theirs too 

pixxie how are you doing my lovely? i hope that things are progressing along smoothly


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-I am so excited for you about getting the go ahead for the clomid!!! I can understand your fears, but just do not expect it to work right away and know that things take time. Most people on clomid deff conceive in the first year. Either way I am so happy for you. :)

Americana-When I went through my ectopic people tried to tell me that I had no right to grieve because "it was not a real pregnancy, and it would not have ever became a real baby". I also heard a lot of "well it was too little to be considered a life". Some people even went as far as to tell me I had a choice and what I did was have an abortion even though if I did not get the surgery I could have died. That is the very real fear for anyone who has an ectopic. So to be told all this completely killed me inside. It took a while to realize that none of these people went through the ectopic and did not understand that no matter how small or how far along I was, that was still mine and my husbands baby, it still shared our dna, it still could have had a heartbeat and it still could have been someone if in the right place. I did end up finally going through the grieving process when I finally came to terms with that, and did not listen to anyone else. 


Burtch-I really hope you get a BFP, sometimes our bodies just take a little bit more time to get enough of that HCG for a positive test. I pray it comes back positive for you. 

Lucy & Burtch-I do have a name picked out for the little guy, his name will be Samuel James. I know it is a little old school but I love it and I feel that it fits him perfectly. 

AFM I had false labor last night, (again for the 3rd time) and this time my husband literally pressured me into going to the hospital mostly cause my mom pressured him. I kept telling him there was not need to go to the hospital because I did not feel like the contractions were getting strong enough, and that they were not progressing like the should. Instead of listening to me he goes ahead and calls my midwife and my mother and tells me to get into the car. As soon as I get there the nurses pretty much confirmed what I had told him and then shortly after I got checked out, a woman came in and literally in the freaking hallway, her water broke. I could see the nurses crowding around her and it broke my heart cause I knew I was not ready to be there yet and yet my husband pressured me into going. I finally convinced him to let me talk to the nurses about just letting me go home so I could labor at home and the whole way home was just horrible. I do not want to get into it too much, but a lot of very mean, hateful words were said to me, and now I am just a depressed emotional mess today, and in a way very afraid of my husband. I also feel like all I have is my children, no longer him, but I can not leave him....Sorry went off on a rant there but so much happened and I feel so alone right now, even being so close to having this baby.


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie i am so sorry that you are surrounded by people who cannot respect your wishes i hope that things get better with your hubs, maybe he is stressed as well, but that in no way gives him a right to miss treat you or call you any names, i would think that after delivering two babies he would trust that you know what your body is telling you i truly hope that it gets better for you :hugs: pm me if you need some one to talk to ok. your post made me so sad but i hope that things change for you soon 
you are totally right about the clomid i know realistically speaking it could take some time for me to get a bfp but the thing is that the dr is only letting me try two cycles and if nothing happens then i have to see a specialist something that i cannot afford we are both hoping that since at least my body responds to meds pretty well and fast that it will be the same with the clomid that is what am hoping for if not i might never be able to have kids something that i am not sure am ready to admit atm sorry for the rant 

:wave: to all the other ladies on here 

pixxie- i totally love the name that you choose its cute and i bet it will fit him perfectly


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-Why are they only letting you try for 2 cycles??? That doesn't seem fair to me. It can take up to 3 cycles for the body to adjust to clomid in the first place. Most people don't conceive (from what I can tell) until they are 4-6 cycle of clomid. In many cases not till they get closer to that one year mark. I do not think that is fair he is only letting you try for two cycles. I pray that he changes his mind about that one. Most doctors do not even refer you to a specialist till about a year after other options. I am sorry but really irritates me for you. lol. 
Thank you for being there, and right now he and I really are not on talking terms. We slept in seperate rooms last night, and he has not really said anything to me today, and I to him, mostly it's us just trying to get the other to watch the kids so we can take care of business. I don't blame him for being stressed right now, but it deff does not help me. I feel that he of all people should know that I know my body best and when things do not seem right, or when I believe I am in labor I would know, not my mom, not the midwife, no one else, but me knows my body best. I hope after a couple days we will both cool off and be civil towards each other, but as of right now it is like we are not even married, just two people who pass each other in the hall and kitchen.


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie- she's only letting me even try because i pressured her to it she wanted me to wait an other month until my ra (rheumatoid arthritis) meds kicked in and i said no that i didn't want to wait anymore so she said she had no problem in letting me try but only two cycles they know that i have pcos and all my other problems so she thinks that it would be best to try and then if not a specialist but she also seemed very positive about it working for me since i tend to respond well to meds and quickly i had only been back on metformin for a month when i got my BFP last year so am hoping that it will happen again soon. FX 
that sucks that your husband is being like that i mean come on you are about to make a father again he should be waiting on you hand and foot, you think that maybe he doesn't know how to apologize and would rather just not talk? i hope that he comes around soon though


----------



## burtch

thank u lucy, discussing about babies with ur hubby really helps and lightens the aura and feelings.. im also wondering y ur Dr only allows u 2 cycles of clomid? i had BFP on my 3rd cycle of clomid.. and pixxie is right, it can take up to 3 cycles for the body to adjust to clomid.. hope it will work on u faster dear, best luck for u hun..

thank u also pixxie, i do hope ill have that BFP too.. its true, nobody else knows our bodies best but us.. ur hubby may just also be stressed and maybe having those jitters of going to be a father again soon, he shud already know by now what to expect and what will happen before u give birth since its ur 3rd child.. hope u and ur DH will come around sooner, i know how hard it must be with ur condition now and with the situation with ur DH.. dont worry, ull patch up things soon, esp wth ur lo coming out soon..

afm, af still hasnt arrived..


----------



## Lucy529

burtch- no af am getting excited:) 

thanks for the well wishes i too hope that it works soon i have to see her on nov 19 i hope to be on my tww by then but am going to discuss with her trying a higher dose if the first time doesn't work and maybe her allowing me to try 3 cycles so fx that something happens 

pixxie- i hope that you are doing better and that your dh has come around and apologized and that labor has begun for you fx 

girls i began this new diet (i talked to my dr. about before starting) and she and i think that it is going to jump start my weight loss i have been trying for the last couple of weeks to loose weight and it seems that i was gaining so am on this new quest i figure it could help with ttc and it's all natural lots of water involved so am hoping it helps 
just realized that today a year ago exactly i found out that i was pregnant :( only to find out two days later that it was not viable :cry:

:wave: hi to all the other girls on here


----------



## geminikah

Hi all--

I have to admit I have been watching from afar during my recent journey. It has been a long 12 weeks. We found out we were pregnant back in August. We were very surprised as I had what I thought was my period and still had some latent bleeding. I had even taken HPT but were negative because "period" was 3 days late. I called MD and they did blood work and said pregnant but could be miscarrying..monitored the HCG..started to double and triple and I was started on progesterone. I was cautiously optomistic...then went for 9 week ultrasound..waiting for HCG to show clear picture..and no sac was found. I decided to the d&C and be through as I misscarried the year before. Well after complete received call from MD that no pregnancy tissue found and HCG over 5000. I was started on methotrexate shots but the ectopic at that point was not located on ultrasound. I tolerated the injections..had worse gastrointestional upset.. but accepted this as I knew I just needed to get through this..emotionally and physcially. 2 1/2 weeks ago I started having very heavy bleeds off and on and some cramping. Ultrasound located ectopic in tube but everything seemed to be okay..no bleeding internally etc. Then over the weekend I started having heavy bleeds..by the following Wedensday 10/10 I had pain from the bottom of my pelvis to the top of my chest. I made it to OBGYN with of course my 2 1/2 year old and was sent directly to ER. My left tube was completely ruptured with internal bleeding. Thankfully I went into shock at the hospital complete with rapid response and crash cart. The sad part my 2 1/2 year old and husband watched this as I was in the preop room. When tihs occured my HCG had decreased from 5000 to 700. The pregnancy was decreasing but apparently due to the bleeding from the pregnancy pulling away from the tubes on methotrexate there was too much blood so it all got stuck and did a sideways rupture. I was not lucky..the bleeding and damage was too severe. I lost my left tube and needed to be transfused. Now 2 weeks post surgery..the fog is lifting..and wow..now I realize how close of call it was. People tell me to focus on the two little boys..well of course i am so thankful for them and love them...but it does not fill the loss..I tell people it is like telling somebody who had a parent die..just be thankful for your one parent....how not comforting is that??? Anways..I find hope in many of your stories.and wanted to join the discussion. MD says we can try again in 8 more weeks (probably after the first cycle returns as it will be 12 weeks post methotrexate). All I can say is I did not have "clnical signs of rupture"..thank God I trusted my body that something was wrong...and had access to medical care....thank you too for sharing your stories....! Little lonely out here in Chicago Il.....Blessings to all---Kathy


----------



## Lucy529

*geminikah* -:hugs: you have been throught so much you are right about knowing you body though and thank God for that it is upsetting that your little boy and dh had to see you go through that but am glad that you are better now and you know you came to the right place we are all here for you as you ttc again.
that is so true that your little boys are blessing but that does not make your loss any less the little angels that we loose are wanted as well like an other girl said on here they were part of us and always will be :hugs: to you again and welcome to the group


----------



## Ameronica

geminikah said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I have to admit I have been watching from afar during my recent journey. It has been a long 12 weeks. We found out we were pregnant back in August. We were very surprised as I had what I thought was my period and still had some latent bleeding. I had even taken HPT but were negative because "period" was 3 days late. I called MD and they did blood work and said pregnant but could be miscarrying..monitored the HCG..started to double and triple and I was started on progesterone. I was cautiously optomistic...then went for 9 week ultrasound..waiting for HCG to show clear picture..and no sac was found. I decided to the d&C and be through as I misscarried the year before. Well after complete received call from MD that no pregnancy tissue found and HCG over 5000. I was started on methotrexate shots but the ectopic at that point was not located on ultrasound. I tolerated the injections..had worse gastrointestional upset.. but accepted this as I knew I just needed to get through this..emotionally and physcially. 2 1/2 weeks ago I started having very heavy bleeds off and on and some cramping. Ultrasound located ectopic in tube but everything seemed to be okay..no bleeding internally etc. Then over the weekend I started having heavy bleeds..by the following Wedensday 10/10 I had pain from the bottom of my pelvis to the top of my chest. I made it to OBGYN with of course my 2 1/2 year old and was sent directly to ER. My left tube was completely ruptured with internal bleeding. Thankfully I went into shock at the hospital complete with rapid response and crash cart. The sad part my 2 1/2 year old and husband watched this as I was in the preop room. When tihs occured my HCG had decreased from 5000 to 700. The pregnancy was decreasing but apparently due to the bleeding from the pregnancy pulling away from the tubes on methotrexate there was too much blood so it all got stuck and did a sideways rupture. I was not lucky..the bleeding and damage was too severe. I lost my left tube and needed to be transfused. Now 2 weeks post surgery..the fog is lifting..and wow..now I realize how close of call it was. People tell me to focus on the two little boys..well of course i am so thankful for them and love them...but it does not fill the loss..I tell people it is like telling somebody who had a parent die..just be thankful for your one parent....how not comforting is that??? Anways..I find hope in many of your stories.and wanted to join the discussion. MD says we can try again in 8 more weeks (probably after the first cycle returns as it will be 12 weeks post methotrexate). All I can say is I did not have "clnical signs of rupture"..thank God I trusted my body that something was wrong...and had access to medical care....thank you too for sharing your stories....! Little lonely out here in Chicago Il.....Blessings to all---Kathy

Thank you for sharing your story. We all support you here :hugs:
Mine was a close call too. I was very young when mine happened and was still in high school. I was in class and got bad cramps and went home sick. I thought It was just a bug and nothing more (i did not know i was pregnant at the time) , it was a thursday. Then that sunday I got severe cramps and that's when I ended up going to the hospital. So i was bleeding for 4 days before I knew..the doctors found fresh and dried blood inside of me, and said i was lucky that i came in when i did. i don't remember much of the hospital visit, as i was in and out of consciousness from my blood loss the whole time, so it is pretty fuzzy. I lost my left tube as well. I hope you get your BFP soon. 

DH and I have been NTNP for close to 5 years and just started fully TTC in september. Nothing for us yet, but we are not giving up hope yet <3

You are not alone in Chicago! I live in Southern Wisconsin, just an hr and a half from Chicago :thumbup:
DH and I actually just went to Shedd Aquarium and Soldier Field (he is a bears fan) a few weeks ago!


----------



## geminikah

Thank you for your reply..it has has been a hard 2 weeks. Ironically ruptured during pregnancy loss and support week when I was thinking of my other baby angel. Seems so cruel. My best wishes are with you! I lived in WI for 12 years..I went to Marquette. Thank you for connecting!!!!! I hope all good comes your way!


----------



## burtch

lucy- thats nice to know lucy u take more good care of urself for preparation for ur tcc, that will be a lot of help u know that u r confident with ur health and with ur body.. its still hurts to remember those painful time esp when the anniversary date comes, but just think of it that our little angels are now with GOD, and will help us pray and ask GOD for whatever our hearts desire.. O:)

geminikah-hello hun, welcome :hugs:, u r n the right place, we feel what u feel.. i too had ruptured tube during my 1st pre, i wasnt taking notice of my delayed period since it has just been a month since we got married (june 8, 2009), but when my DH noticed i hadnt had my period we took HPT ( July 9) and had :bfp:, since i was busy with work ive decided to see a Dr. a week after, but sadly, before i could see the dr. i have this severe pain on my abdomen on july 14th, i had no any bit of idea wats happening, and since i have a higher pain tolerance than any normal person, i was able to tolerate the pain for 4.5 hrs until our neighbors saw me so pale, they adviced DH to take me to hospital, even before my DH entered the hospital the Dr. who saw me said right away im having a ruptured ectopic.. i was scheduled for surgery right away.. and the Drs commented twas unbelievable that i was conscious the whole time even after the surgery, they didnt gave me anything to be unconscious during the surgery (only gen anaesthesia) so i was wide awake and conscious the whole time.. my right tube was removed, and the whole time DH was by my side before and after surgery, he was not allowed inside the OR.. so ur not entirely alone with ur journey hun, were here for you too as for all the other ladies here.. and u are lucky with ur 2 boys,.. 

pixxie - how r u now dear? hope everything is fine with u and hubby, and with ur LO coming.. 

afm, tested today but a :bfn:.. af still hasnt arrived, maybe my body is just adjusting or undergoing changes this cycle, this is the first time im having a longer cycle, i usually only have 29-30 days cycle.. well, there still plenty of time to tcc again.. 

good luck to us all ladies, and :dust: to us all.. u r all in my prayers ladies..


----------



## Lucy529

oh burtch your story brought tears to my eyes but your right our little angeles are with God and looking down on us. :hugs:

pixxie hope that you are doing ok and that your dh and you have worked things out and that your lo is almost here if he is not already 

afm i began the diet today and since i had no idea how it was going to work with the diabetes i had a little panic attack because my sugar dropped way to low so tom am taking one of the meds off the list which i would have to stop if i got preg anyway so am going to stop that and then i did not have to have insulin at all today either which am happy one less needle in me lol 
am checking my sugars every few hours and they seem to be ok now and don't worry girls if i see that it is making me too sick i will go off it but i do want to make an effort :)


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies, sorry for my absence but I needed to work on my marriage and thankfully I did. 

geminikah-You really are in the right place and these women will stand by you through out your hole ttc and pregnancy. An ectopic is a very hard thing to deal with and while many people may tell us it was not a real life, it was to us. I did not even know I had an ectopic pregnancy until it was about to rupture and I did not even know I was pregnant until a week or two prior and that was about a week or two after my missed period. It was very hard to deal with and it always will be. I am very blessed to be expecting my baby rainbow boy any day. 

lucy-I am sure you are going to do great on your diet. My sister was diabetic for a while and while the diet did suck (the whole family went on it with her) it was totally worth it and helped us all realize how to eat healthy. It is deff doable. Just don't go to any fast food resturant and ask for no salt. They will make you wait a freaking hour before you get your meal! lmao.

AFM no baby still. UGH!!!!! I convinced my hubby today to take me out to play some basketball at night (crazy I know but I love to shoot hoops). Got home and found like a huge glob of my mucus plug in my underwear (tmi I know sorry)! I took that as a great sign and decided to try to get my hubby to dtd with my after like 4 days of not...I am hoping the combo of the two will put me into labor tonight. I also had some spicy taco wagon burritos for dinner. So who knows right :shrug: I am praying though. I am going crazy hearing "your still pregnant?" and "shouldn't he be here now?"! Very frustrating and annoying trust me. But for some reason I feel like this little guy is just going to take his sweet annoying time. I wanna just bang my head on my keyboard from frustration lmao. Oh well send a lot of positive thoughts my way for labor to start soon!!! PLEASE I WANT HIM OUT!!! lol. :haha:


----------



## Ameronica

geminikah said:


> Thank you for your reply..it has has been a hard 2 weeks. Ironically ruptured during pregnancy loss and support week when I was thinking of my other baby angel. Seems so cruel. My best wishes are with you! I lived in WI for 12 years..I went to Marquette. Thank you for connecting!!!!! I hope all good comes your way!

Your Welcome. Marquette is a great school, I considered it, but in the end it was a bit too pricy for me. I ended up going to UW-Whitewater. I am still there now, working on my double major in Criminal Justice and Social Work :thumbup:

I hope good things come your way as well!


----------



## burtch

thanks lucy, i forgot to mention, i had ruptured ectopic, underwent surgery and tube removed on july 14th, it was my birthday on the 16th, i spent my 26th bday in the hospital.. :cry:

DH is a recipient of GOD's miracle, he had diabetes when he was 21, i dont know how severe it was since we havent met yet that time, but he said he was dependent on insulin, injects everyday with it, and the DR. said it was already a lifetime sickness.. and one time he lifted up everything to GOD and promised to give up all his wrong doings and had been an active devotee, aftr just a couple of months, he was diagnosed diabetes free.. thats what keeps DH and me going, strong and hopeful and always positive, that there is not an end to everything, there are MIRACLES..

pixxie - it wont be long, dont worry, anyway, never mind those people saying those things to u, theyre such insensitive individuals, they dont think how it will affect u emotionally, anyway, its ur baby, its ur body, dont let them get in to you.. ur n my prayers hun..

afm - i think afs coming now, im having a light brown discharge..


----------



## pixxie1232001

burtch-Ugh I hated AF and I know I am going to get her for the next 4 weeks after this little guy is born!!!! I hope the :witch: doesn't stay long. 

AFM I feel really gross right now. My body keeps losing more and more mucus plug. Like it tries to rebuild itself after it is gone and well my cervix is dilated I guess to a point where it can't. So I am so freaking disgusted with how it looks in my underwear. Pregnancy is the grossest thing ever!!!


----------



## Lucy529

girls thanks so much for your words of encouragement I know that it takes a lot to get healthy but i need to do it not only for myself but if i want to be preggers it will give my baby a better chance so am working at it 

burtch sucks that the witch got you fx for next month 

pixxie glad that you and dh worked things out hope that your lo gets the message and sees that it is time to get out here lol 

afm diet is going well so far i have been keeping an eye on my sugars and believe it or not they have been normal for the whole day in the morning they were a little low but that is bc of the metformin i am going to check it before bed and if is low am not going to take that one that means that is two pills gone YAY !!! and i have not had insulin for two days either so am happy for that i talked to my dh and we decided that if i can handle it for a month then am going to get it again next month


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies!! I havent been on here in a while... I just wanted to pop in and see how every one is doing.

Pixxie- I hope labour starts for you soon!! Love that you went to play basketball!! Glad to hear that you and hubby have been working things out. Pregnancy and labour is stressful enough.

geminikah- so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: You have found a great group of ladies to support you!!! 

Burtch- sorry you got a :bfn: Hopefully your bfp comes soon. After my ectopic my af was all over the place.

Lucy- Good luck with your new diet. I'm glad you are monitoring your sugars closely. It is important to get healthy for you and for your future bean, however just becareful it doesnt sacrifice your health.

AFm- things are going well. I have my 20 week gender scan on Tuesday..I'm very excited and very nervous. I am starting to feel movements but they are sparadic, so when every they stop for a short time I have to run upstairs and grab my doppler to make sure the hb is still there. After all my losses I still have a hard time believing that things are going to be ok.


----------



## Lucy529

hi skeet good to see you, your half way there YAY !! :happydance: so happy for you 

i am being very careful with this diet so believe me if i begin to feel sick then am going to be eating. but am really wanting to try it for the 30 days and see how i feel it is suppose to detox your body so am keeping my fx that it does help 

let us know how your scan goes 

:wave: to everyone else hope that your are all doing good 
Pixxie i hope everything is moving along for you


----------



## pixxie1232001

Skeet-I am so excited for you. What do you think you are having? I see you had the same prediction thing I had, but mine was wrong. It predicted team pink for me and I am instead, team blue lol. Oh well, can't wait to hear what it is!!!!

Lucy-I know you can do this diet and know that we are all rooting for you!!! Any type of diet sucks, especially one recommended by a doctor. Know that we all stand by you and support you 100%!!!

AFM-Still no baby!! :cry: Tomorrow is supposed to be a full moon so maybe that is all this little guy needs. I am actually hoping he does not come this week till like Thursday cause I want to go trick or treating with my boys. But I can not control. I have a midwife appointment with my midwife on Halloween and I am going to find out if they are still for the induction this weekend or the coming week if baby is not here yet. I am just feeling super impatient and like I am also part of the Third Trimester of pregnancy on here and it is so depressing to see women who are not as far along as I am having their babies. I get so jealous and my husband is then stuck doing damage control. :haha: oh well. I sent baby dust to all you still TTC and I pray for more BFP's soon!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie I hope that your little guy waits til thurs so you can get to go out with your little boys what are you dressing them up as? 

the dr didn't recommend the diet i told her about it she had not heard of it lol my boss is the one that told me about it and to be honest i think that it is really working i have not had insulin since friday and i had to stop some of my meds which i told her i would keep her updated on but am so happy and i think that this is going to take me to my BFP and if not at least a healthier thinner me lol 
tbh the diet is not that bad the cleanse days are the harder ones because you can't eat food just the drinks that they give you i made sure to keep an eye on the sugars and they are good too so am happy at the moment and soon i am going to be done with the provera and then on to clomid so fx for me


----------



## skeet9924

it predicts a boy, and I'd really like a boy...but I have a feeling it will be a girl. I'll be happy regardless as long as its healthy :)


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-My oldest is dressing up as Buzz Lightyear and my youngest is going as a Vampire prince....not the glittery kind of vampire either! lol (though I do like twilight:blush:)

Skeet-I hope no matter what the gender that baby is very healthy. Hope to see pics of your LO soon!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie aaww I bet they are going to look so cute i hope that you are able to post some pics of them thanks for the support :hugs: it really means a lot to me 

skeet well what ever it turns out to be i hope that it gets to your arms healthy share the news when you know ok


----------



## Ameronica

AF got me :(
See you all in a few weeks! I am going on my AF break.


----------



## Lucy529

Ameronica- so sorry that af got you and totally get you wanting a break I think that we all need them from time to time am using this diet to help keep my mind off ttc and food lol well until i start ttc gl to you next cycle :thumbup:

:wave: hi to all my other ladies on here hope that you all have a lovely monday


----------



## pixxie1232001

Americana-I am sorry AF showed her ugly head. I always hated her. I hope to see you back soon. 

Lucy-I love how positive you are staying about your diet. I feel so proud of you. :happydance:

AFM today feels weird for some reason. I woke up with cramps and just feeling sick, and it has not gone away. The cramps are not consistent either so I am really sad about that. I think maybe I got a tummy bug or something, oh well. I took the day off of class so I could feel better and it seems like no matter how i move I still feel horrible and crampy. Maybe I am in early labor or something. IDK I am just not feeling good. :(


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie hope you feel better chick :hugs: 
thanks for the support it really does help :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies, I had my midwife appointment today and it did not go so great. I mean I was told amazing news that pretty much baby was completely ready to come out on every level if I was induced but now they are not sure they are going to induce me this weekend even though they spent the last 2 months saying they would! Turns up they planned another induction for this weekend and they do not know if they can handle two at the same time or not. I am seriously depressed right now. Not only that but they said they could do it Sunday night or Monday for sure, but like my mom (who is supposed to watch my boys) is supposed to be in San Fran and so I have no one to watch my children so again that would not work out. I am seriously depressed about all of this. I was really hoping to meet my baby this weekend and that hope was seriously crushed and gutted out of me. :cry:


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie- It's good that your little one is ready to come out but it suck's that they are now moving it for an other day can't you talk to them and explain your situation to them? Or is there anyone else that can help out at all hope that you are able to work something out soon :hugs: chick 

:wave: to everyone else


----------



## skeet9924

aww pixxie so sorry things are not working out..hopefully your lo will come out naturally before then 

afm: had my scan yesterday as far as what the tech seemed to tell me everything looks alright ( our techs are very careful about not saying too much) however my baby is breach with its back to us and legs tucked up nice and tight..so guess i'm staying team :yellow: for now!


----------



## Lucy529

aww skeet your your lo wants to make you wait a little longer lol but at least you know that he or she is ok, i know what you mean about the techs not wanting to say to much even when i have had a regular u/s just to check things they always say their famous line "i dont read these i only take the pics" they piss me off at times lol sorry went on a rant there 

oh and just in case your lo decides not to let you see what it is you have both boy and girls names right ? lol


----------



## skeet9924

yes i do..oh and I picked them out when we first started ttc...I just realized that as of last year at this time I was in horrible pain from my ectopic...tomorrow will be 1 year since my surgery....so crazy!!!


----------



## Lucy529

can you believe how times flies the 15 is my year ann. since the surgery and its then that i will be hopefully in the 2ww fx that the clomid will work for me 

your like me i have had names picked out for a long time but now i changed them but i have one for each lol if i don't change my mind again that is


----------



## skeet9924

I'm actually surprised I haven't changed them..and it didnt take long for Oh and I to decided on one we both like...its especially surprising since I work at a school. 

I really hope the clomid works for you this cycle!!! sending loads of sticky in the right place :dust:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well ladies sorry for the later response, just got back taking my kids trick or treating. We are all soaking wet cause it is raining where I am at but it is ok cause the boys had a blast! So UPDATE! I got a call about 2 hours after my last post and they said that they wanted to induce me Sunday morning!!!! Of course I called my mom bawling explaining what is going on and she decided to watch the kids for me Sunday night and Monday for me! So either way I am having my baby on Sunday now. I am so freaking happy. I just did a lot of walking too and I was hoping that might be all this little guy needs to get going but so far nope lol. Oh well. Hope everyone is doing well. 

Skeet-That must be so frustrating!!! But hey there is nothing wrong with being team yellow. I just hope your little love decides to cooperate another time so you can know what you are having. lol. 

Lucy-I am so happy to talk to you and always feel a little better after reading your responses. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## skeet9924

that so exciting pixxie!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Misshomelife

Hello ladies,
I hope I can join you.
Me and hubby have been ttc for over 3yrs and in April I got rushed to hospital with a ruptured ectopic. I only did the pregnancy test an hour before I went to hospital so only just found out. I lost my right tube along with 6 pints of blood and had to have a blood transfusion. While in hospital I asked why it had taken so long to get preggers and could we have some test done. they said try for another yr and then go to your GP. So a couple of weeks ago I thought enough is enough! I got some blood tests done they came bk normal apart from my testosterone levels which were 1.8 on the boarder line of normal. I have a scan on saturday to see if they can see anything like pcos.
As it is soon coming up to when the baby would have been due 15/12/12 it makes me feel really sad. A friend of mine is pregnant and at a simular stage to what I would have been and it makes me so sad seeing pictures of her facebook of her scans and hearing about her pregnancy. 
AF arrived yesteray and I thought this was the month as I know when i Ovulated and we baby danced before and that day but then didnt get chance after so I could kick myself.
Its just so hard and heartbreaking.
It would be so nice to talk to ladies that are going through the same cus hubby just doesnt understand.


----------



## Lucy529

misshomelife- so sorry for you loss, but you are in the right place we are all here to help you totally get about the hubby thing mine thankfully listens to me but i know he agrees with me because he doesn't know what else to say, i also get the feeling you have about watching other women that are preg :hug: the only thing that i do to help me with that is to believe that it will happen (easier said than done) i hope that it happens for you soon fx hun and know that we are all here for you :hugs: 

skeet- thanks my lovely friend, i changed them because my hubby wanted a say in it so we talked and lucky for me he likes what i pick (like he has a choice lol) but we now agree so that is good. I am praying that it will work.

pixxie- YAY!!! :happydance: that on Sunday you get to meet your little one and you got your mom to watch your other two so that is great news am so excited for you wouldn't it be something if he came earlier. but am truly happy that it got sorted out either way 

afm well i just took the last provera pill and now af needs to show up so that i can take the clomid. yest. i talked to my drs nurse to let him know that am no longer on the meds for the diabetes (am actually having some low readings) but i have to go in an see them to see what they want to do, am not comming off this diet that is for sure i might need to add a few more things to keep my sugars up but i feel so good and am keeping at it so that is good for me they wanted me to lose the weight and well i am so they should be happy of my progress i will keep you updated on what happens with that my apt is on the 8th so am hoping that they will see a huge difference and give me the :thumbup:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Misshomelife-You are in the right place and know that we are all here for you. When I came up on the due date of my ectopic pregnancy I was devistated and even more so when my SIL who was also due a month before me had her healthy baby girl. I felt cheated and hurt and I cold not get over it. I do not know how I would have managed without these lovely ladies and my husband. We are now expected our rainbow baby on Sunday and believe me it has been a process for me, but with these ladies by your side, it helps.

Thanks ladies I am so excited for Sunday that I am now in overdrive. I am not going to class today so I can start getting ready for bub to come. Talk about nesting to the extreme!!!! lmao So I know I know I promised pics of my boys in costumes and here they are! My oldest is 3 and my youngest is 1 and these are the two trouble makers I always talk about. :)
 



Attached Files:







554209_544825042199393_980151546_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









229944_544823408866223_320267993_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie- aaawww they are adorable and so handsome, girl they are going to be some heartbreakers when they grow up lol i bet they had tons of fun and so happy that you were able to take them trick or treating :happydance: am glad that the news that you are going to meet your boy on Sunday has put you in gear and are getting everything ready so exciting !!!


----------



## skeet9924

so adorable pixxie!! Aghhh only 1 day away for you!!! I bet you are getting so excited!!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Omg girls tomorrow morning is the big day!!! I am so nervous and excited all the same. I will post periodically throughout tomorrow and let you all know how and what is going on, because you guys have been there for me in the start and I want you there for me as much as possible in the end. I love you all so much. :)


----------



## skeet9924

so excited for you pixxie!! fingers crossed everything goes smoothly!! Looking forward to your updates


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie a few more hours til you meet your little man ooh i can't wait for your updates tom. I hope that everything goes smoothly for you and for a quick delivery. :hugs: 

:wave: to all you other lovely ladies on here


----------



## Misshomelife

Pixie- Thank you for your kinds words. It definately helps knowing people know what you are going through its comforting in some way. 
Good luck with everything today.
xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies I think this is sadly going to be my only update. I got a call yesterday telling me to come in and get induced at 6pm. Showed up and they started me on cervidil. 12 hours after having that stuff in...no change. Nothing. They then decided to have me walk around and then take this pill called cytotec. Walked around for another hour and then all my contractions everything just stopped! I was shocked and now just really upset cause they will not do the drip on me. She feels like she needs to see some change that my body will respond to the pitocin before she gives it to me but cause my body is not responding to everything else she wont. The thing is freaking both drugs they gave me is a cervix rippener! I am already very freaking ripe and yet they keep giving me this stuff. It pisses me off they won't even do a small dose of pitocin. So I am probably going to be sent home...with no baby, and labeled a failed induction. :cry: I am so freaking upset and frustrated right now.


----------



## skeet9924

Omg pixxie :( :hugs: that is horrible you would think that they would jut keep you and ensure you have the baby!! Omg I'm so frustrated for u!!


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie :hugs: am so sorry that you are having such a horrible time with that darn nurse or dr. but i agree with skeet they should allow you to stay and have your baby your already there i hope that by the time you are reading this that you are holding your lo in your arms :hugs:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies, I did end up having him...but it is a hella long story lol...so here goes: I was checked shortly after that and found out I had started to dilated to 4 cm. It was then they decided to move a head with the pitocin (the drip). The stuff was horrible!! I started it around 6pm and I continued it until 3am when they decided to give my body a rest since I was not progressing any again. :dohh: The thing is after the took me off the pitocin they told me my contractions should space and I should get some sleep since they did not think it was doing anything for me. Well shows what they knew, shorltly after the took me off it I started to get harder contractions that did not go away. I was in a lot of pain so they gave me a sleep aid and I was out like a light for the rest of the night. Midwife came in and checked me again in the morning around 8 am and that is when I got the surprise of my life, I was 7-8cm dilated and 90% effaced.:happydance: Labor naturally picked up for me in the end! I continued to have contractions and took a shower, got checked again around 10am and I was then 8-9cm dilated and I had so much pressure so they decided to break my water!! But baby's head was not lowering so I had to walk around which was fine. Around noon I was checked again no progress and they got little concerned and put me back on the pitcoin which again made my contracts just unbearable.:dohh: I finally got to the point where I thought I could not do it anymore and they checked me and I was still only 9 cm...but then they realized baby was at literally right there and decided I could push. After about 10 minutes of pushing my baby boy joined us here in the world. I did not have any ripping or tearing either...not even the skid marks, so I feel completely fantastic! lol 

Samuel James was born at 1:40pm weighing 8lbs 8oz. He was 20 1/2 inches long with a 14 1/2 inch head...ouch!!! It was shortly after his birth they went back and recalculated my due date and he was actually 38 weeks 5 days when he was born according to the new due date not the 39 weeks 2 days like they originally told us. They are very happy that they delivered him when they did though cause if I had went to 40 weeks they figured he would have been closer to 10lbs. Breastfeeding is coming along slowly, going to meet with the lactation consultant later on today and hopefully it goes smoother then it did last night.
 



Attached Files:







311116_546862205327589_985973337_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Pixxie, he is beautiful!!


----------



## Lucy529

OMG pixxie you did it :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations !!!! I am so happy for you and your family 

he is so cute i am sure that the bf will get better the hard part is over so now enjoy your little man again congrats :happydance: :thumbup:

Welcome to the world Samuel James :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congratulations Pixxie :happydance: He is so precious!! Sorry you had such a long painful labour but happy to hear everything went good for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaznib

Ladies I have not been on here for so long and tonite thought I'd sign in to see how everyone was, and wow!! Pixxie congratulations!!! What a total joy for you after all your previous heartbreak:) u helped me so much with your kind words throughout my darkest times! Baby Samuel is so adorable enjoy every moment it's a blessing!!! 
Hi lucy how are you hun? And all the other ladies on here hope ur keeping positive xx
After my miscarriage in August I have decided to give my body a complete rest as I'm not mentally ready hoping for baby dust after Christmas xxx


----------



## Lucy529

kaznib hey hun am doing good started my clomid cycle and hoping that a bfp is around the corner for me it is so nice to hear from you 

i don't blame you for giving your body a rest sometimes that is what we need i have been having that on my mind lately, how much am i willing to do for a baby, i know i want to be a mother but the anxiety gets to me at times but we shall see what happens
praying for baby dust to you when you are ready to try again 

:wave: to all the other ladies hope to hear from some of you soon


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Congratulations Pixxie on the arrival of your beautiful little boy, Samuel! I picked just the right time to come on and see how everyone is doing! Hope that all is going well with the breastfeeding, and you're enjoying this precious time.

A big hello to everyone. My boy Max is now 2 months old...I can't believe it. Everything is going well. He's a lovely boy...very settled...getting good sleep at night. I couldn't have asked for better.

Lucy and kaznib...thinking of you two, and hope it's your turn soon. I truly do. It's coming around to the 1st anniversary of my ectopic. 21st November. Despite having my little boy here in my arms, I will never forget my angel. I think some people expected a new pregnancy and baby to erase the memories of my ectopic, but I will forever remember.

Well, I will keep popping back from time to time. 

Pink xox


----------



## Lucy529

pink so good to see you :wave: aaaww your lo is already 2 months how time flies i hope that you do pop on from time to time it is nice to see you girls that have graduated from this thread so nive that Max is a good baby 

my year anniverary is on the 15th of Nov, and as the day gets closer it brigns all the memories back your right no matter how much time passes we will always remember our angels :hugs:

afm at the moment i have finished the clomid and am now in the wait to see if i get to o ot not am praying really hard that it happens but only time will tell hope the rest of you are ok 

pixxie hows it going ?


----------



## Misshomelife

Congrats pixie!!!


----------



## kaznib

hi pink so good to hear max is doing well post a pic:) im not on here alot but do like to pop by from time to time to keep up with how everyone is doing and think of u all often! 
hi lucy lets hope this clomid does the trick, u will have ur success story very soon hopefully 2013 brings us both more luck than 2012, i cant wait to see the back of this year been one of the hardest ever for me xxx 
sending lots of love


----------



## Lucy529

kaznib- i hope 2013 does bring us more luck hopefully with losing some weight and being a little healthier it will so the trick 

gl to you and keep me updated on how you get on


----------



## pixxie1232001

Pink-Hey!!! It is great to see you here and to hear how well you and your little guy are doing!!!! I know how you feel to have your anniversery of your ectopic and no matter what it was a life to us and that is how we keep our memories alive of them. 

Kaznib-I hope 2013 is the year of great change and that you get a BFP, but remember that there is 1 more month left...so my fingers are still crossed for this year.

Lucy-When are you gonna start the Clomid? I hope soon and that way we will see a BFP from you as well. 

AFM I am going to continue to stop in now and then and see how everyone is doing. I also thought I would let you all know I got my tubes tied and I was awake for the procedure. I asked them to tell me the extent of the damage in my right tube and I was right, I was really only a 1 tuber. They said they saw a high amount of scare tissue in it and that it was highly unlikely I conceived with my right tube. They clamped the tube off anyway to be on the safe side, but still I really wish the original doctor took my tube when I had the ectopic. Sam is doing great and is just a great sleeper already. I am so happy. Breastfeeding is going 100 times better also. The only issue I am having now is people trying to get me to put my new baby in child care right now!!! I am so pissed off and upset about it because he still has his freaking umbilical cord on him, why the hell would I put him in daycare!!!! UGH I finally posted a rant/vent to those people on facebook and have already gotten some hate mail, but I really do not care. I wish you all the best and tons of baby dust. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

pixxie- great to hear from you my lovely and so glad that Sam is already sleeping good for you :happydance: ignore those people it seems they have nothing better to do then to tell you how to raise your child but you ignore and enjoy it will be up to you when you want to put him in daycare or not glad that you vented/ranted to them maybe that will make them think to keep their mouths shut lol

afm i did my first round of clomid this past week and i think that am about to o soon fx for that i had a temp spike and some ewcm last night so who knows but am keeping the faith that it will be my turn soon the weight thing is going great i have not felt this good in a long time and i hope to keep it up please do continue to stop by it is nice to hear from you if not give me your name and am going to find you on fb lol


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies!

Had my baby girl Madison two months ago and am so in love with her. So far she isn't the greatest sleeper so I am a bit of a zombie. Congrats to the other new moms -pink and Pixxie:happydance:

Lucy, hoping the clomid works for you and that 2013 will be your year. I am hear to chat so don't hesitate to email me for support.

To the other ladies ttc I wish you bundles of joy in the near future. It was a difficult journey for me but I could not be happier now!


----------



## Lucy529

peachy so good to hear from you and congrats on your little girl do we get a pic? 

love the name btw very pretty. 

thanks for the well wishes am keeping my FX that it happens soon hopefully with the clomid it will do the trick thanks for checking in on us


----------



## pixxie1232001

Peachy-Congrats on your little girl!!! It seems like I am the only one who had a boy recently out of the three of us, we need more boys! lol. I am so happy for you and again congrats. 

Lucy-Are you on the clomid now? I hope it really works fast for you and that this is your year. FX and baby dust. 

:hi: to all my fellow ladies and hope all is well for you guys. Know we are all still here if you need any support or just a vent. :)


----------



## ans

hi ladies out there...
im quite new in this forum,dunno where to start,just found out this forum and decided to join..i just had my surgery for ectopic a week ago which was devastating for me as it was my 1st child after being ttc for 15 months...and what is more depressing was the doctor told me i had endometrioma at the other ovary ( which my only tube left )...im just being hopeful and really eager to start ttc again but is it ok if i start ttc after only 1 cycle?Does endometrioma reduced my chances of getting a BFP?


----------



## Lucy529

ans- so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: i to only have one tube that is where i had the ectopic luckily ther were able to save it i have been trying for a year now and still waiting on a bfp i too began ttc right away 
i have read stories where the tube that is left will actually pick up the egg from the other ovary (how that happens is natures secret) so there is always hope there are a couple of ladies on here that began ttc right after and now they have wonderful babies so all is possible we are here for you if you need to talk ok :hugs: 

pixxie- how is that adorable boy of yours he is cute, yep am on clomid now and currently 7or 9 dpo so waiting to test and see what happens, have had some symptoms but have read that it could be caused by clomid so am not getting my hopes to high yet but at least there is hope 
hope you are doing well and enjoying being a mommy to your three wonderful boys :hugs:

:wave: to the other ladies that stop by occasionally


----------



## skeet9924

Fingers crossed for Lucy!!


Ans- endo can make it more difficult but several ladies on this site have gotten preg with it so its not the end.. I'd check with your dr about TTc right away.. My dr told me no sex for 6 weeks .. I'm so sorry for your loss you have found a great supportive group to help u through this :hugs:


----------



## kaznib

Aww Lucy I've got everything crossed for u hunni u so deserve it!!!


----------



## Lucy529

hi kaznib how are you? 

i did do the clomid but by the looks of it it seems that it did not work this time. DH and i decided that we are going to take a break from ttc and ntnp for a few months i have been losing weight so that might help the next time we decide to do clomid again or if i o on my own so that is the plan for now, am just waitng for af to show her face

ladies i want to thank you all for giving me support and although am going to be taking a break am going to be checking up on you all please keep us updated on how you and your lo's are doing, it gives us hope that there is a rainbow at the end of this dark tunnel thanks again :hugs:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-I am so sorry that the colmid did not work this time around. :hugs: i can understand just wanting to take a break from trying. Who knows though, maybe during your break, you get pregnant, since you are not so stressed about ttc. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Lucy529

thanks pixxie it did work in the sense that i did ovulate or at least ff says i did LOL but am still waiting for af and according to my dr she wants me to wait a week and test again and then we shall see what happens if af doesn't get here by then but a break is def going to happen and am at peace with that 

who knows like you said i might get lucky and get a bfp by surprise so fx LOL how have you been i see that sam is doing really well YAY you and your bf :) ounch on that burn who would of thought that pop tarts could be so dangerous


----------



## skeet9924

lucy- sorry to hear that it possibly did not work this time :hugs: hopefully during your break you will get a nice christmas or new years surprise .... I actually got pregnant when oh and i were not trying...lol actually I was planning on going back on birth control I just didn't get to my dr on time


----------



## Lucy529

skeet- life works in mysterious ways and i know that there is a bfp out there for me surprisingly am ok with the decision we made to wait, i thought that it might be harder for me but no am at peace especially that i have an other goal to accomplish so time might fly by and who knows maybe by then there might be a lo on the way all on it's own so fx for me. 

we had thought about getting on birth control but DH doesn't want me taking birth control as he's scared that if we do get preg the pills might do more harm than good thanks tho for your kind words please let us know when your lo arrives it always makes me happy to hear of new arrivals


----------



## skeet9924

I will for sure .. I think just focusing on your other goal will help.. I get that ur oh is concerned about the bc thing as I was too.. I think that's the partial reason I delayed going on it..


----------



## Lucy529

skeet- hubby and i talked again last night about bc but again he said no so we are def going to be ntnp for a few months or at least until feb or march but if i get a little surprise before then am going to be very happy lol


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

Anyone still there? Just clicked on my link to this thread and everyone's been quiet since December. How is everyone?

Max is now 6 months old! It's unbelievable how the time has just flown. He's been the loveliest baby and he's at a really nice age now. He's been an excellent sleeper pretty much from the start. Doesn't wake up during the night at all. I count my blessings every day.

Lucy, I still think of you. Would love to know how you're doing.

Hello to anyone else who is still reading. 

Pink x

Omg....skeet....I just checked and you are in hospital....like literally you're in hospital right now! All the very best to you for a safe delivery of your baby in the coming hours. Something made me check the group tonight, and there you are having your baby boy! X


----------



## Wannabee

I dont know if this forum is still being used but thought I would update. My husband and I started TTC after my last period and yesterday (April Fools Day, I hope not a bad omen?!) I had a BFP. So it only took one month. Went for an ultrasound today and nothing was visable (and have been bleeding a teeny bit since Thursday) , so am trying not to get too excited until we find out if our little one is in the right place this time. But hopefully this can give hope to ladies who have lost a tube like me (I was told my other/remaining tube looked healthy at the time of my ectopic) as it is possible to conceive naturally (and quicker than we expected after reading the stats on the web). Fingers crossed now for a baby at the end. Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Carson was born march 14th after 30 hours of labour and totally worth it :) hope this gives hope to all you ladies that had an ectopic.. Your miracle baby can arrive :) 

Wannabe- I hope this it it for you!! Fingers crossed !!


----------



## Wannabee

skeet9924 said:


> Carson was born march 14th after 30 hours of labour and totally worth it ]
> 
> Congratulations Skeet!!!
> 
> Just had my second blood test, the first had hcg of 30 and good progesterone but have to wait to see if the hcg has approx doubled..if it has that is good news so far. The whole waiting thing is so stressful. I want to fast forward to 12/13 weeks so I can relax a little!
> 
> xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! 

I Remeber all the anxieties when I first got preg with Carson.. I had so many ultra sound, blood work and was put on progesterone .. I checked my underwear every time I went pee.. Every single pain or twinge I was concerned about.. It's so stressful.. And to be honest until I felt him move every day I was worried.. Then before birth I started to worry about birth defects!! Lol now that he's here I worry about sids!! Lol I think once your pregnant after loss you never stop worrying .. But it does become less after 13 weeks


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies, it has been 6 months since I had my rainbow baby and it has been amazing. He is such a happy, playful baby and he just brightens my world as much as his brothers do. I am not able to have anymore children for sure now, but I am so happy with my 3 boys. To the ladies ttc, miracles happen, even when there is the darkest cloud hovering over you. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







64819_613457955334680_436075251_a.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Lucy529

Hey everyone !!!

It has been a long time but am back after taking a few months off and getting my body a little more healthy we were shocked to find that we were naturally pregnant again. I was to start clomid in July or around there still early days but betas looking good like many of you every time I pee I check for blood every twinge cramp ache scares the daylights out of me praying really hard that this baby makes it. 

We are not telling anyone yet bc I don't want to jinx it but maybe at 12 weeks but maybe not the only ones that know are you lovely ladies hope to hear from some of you guys. :hugs:


----------



## littlemiss84

Pixxie - he is beautiful!

Lucy - Congrats, I'm so happy for you! :happydance: 

My rainbow baby is due in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats littlemiss !!!! Please update us with pics how exciting :)


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me butting in. I had surgery (laparotomy) for a late ectopic on April 19th and am now slowly starting to feel vaguely normal again. However, I'm still left with a lot of questions that I'm hoping you may be able to answer (especially as a lot of you now have your rainbow babies or about to meet them!:happydance::happydance:).

If you had surgery, how long after the surgery did it take for your lining to shed? I had some very light brown/pink/ red spotting for around 10 days after the surgery but it was not enough for it to have been the lining (I was 13w3d so I'm expecting a reasonable amount :wacko:)

How long did it take you to ovulate following this first bleed? Did any of you have irregular periods before and if so, how did the surgery impact them?

With those of you that became one-tubers how long did it take for you to conceive again? I can see that many of you have been successful which gives my heart some hope!

Congratulations to all of you for coming out the otherside of this awful time!

xx


----------



## littlemiss84

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind me butting in. I had surgery (laparotomy) for a late ectopic on April 19th and am now slowly starting to feel vaguely normal again. However, I'm still left with a lot of questions that I'm hoping you may be able to answer (especially as a lot of you now have your rainbow babies or about to meet them!:happydance::happydance:).
> 
> If you had surgery, how long after the surgery did it take for your lining to shed? I had some very light brown/pink/ red spotting for around 10 days after the surgery but it was not enough for it to have been the lining (I was 13w3d so I'm expecting a reasonable amount :wacko:)
> 
> How long did it take you to ovulate following this first bleed? Did any of you have irregular periods before and if so, how did the surgery impact them?
> 
> With those of you that became one-tubers how long did it take for you to conceive again? I can see that many of you have been successful which gives my heart some hope!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you for coming out the otherside of this awful time!
> 
> xx

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

I only had very light bleeding for about a week after surgery. The surgeon said that he removed a lot of blood clots during surgery.

My first period came 39 days after surgery (on my wedding day:dohh:) and I ovulated about 11 days before that. My periods were regular before and never changed.

I conceived on my 6th cycle after surgery.


----------



## Lucy529

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind me butting in. I had surgery (laparotomy) for a late ectopic on April 19th and am now slowly starting to feel vaguely normal again. However, I'm still left with a lot of questions that I'm hoping you may be able to answer (especially as a lot of you now have your rainbow babies or about to meet them!:happydance::happydance:).
> 
> If you had surgery, how long after the surgery did it take for your lining to shed? I had some very light brown/pink/ red spotting for around 10 days after the surgery but it was not enough for it to have been the lining (I was 13w3d so I'm expecting a reasonable amount :wacko:)
> 
> How long did it take you to ovulate following this first bleed? Did any of you have irregular periods before and if so, how did the surgery impact them?
> 
> With those of you that became one-tubers how long did it take for you to conceive again? I can see that many of you have been successful which gives my heart some hope!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you for coming out the otherside of this awful time!
> 
> xx

Hi hun so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I bled before we even knew we were expecting but when we found out I knew something was wrong bc I cramped severely bleed on and off for about 2 weeks after surgery 

My cycles have always been irregular so they stayed that way until last nov when I dd a round of clomid and lost some weight I began to have my periods and ovulate on my own 

I was a one tuber before my ectopic and that's why she did surgery right away she saved my tube and got things cleaned in there lol I had had a surgery years ago to remove a huge cystthat dr took my ovary out and that dr removed my tube too that don't understand why since I have pcos the tube should of been ok :( from my understanding

It took a year and a half but am finally here again they have checked betas this time they are doubling great and there's no bleeding or pain they believe its a good sign won't know until my prenatal apt. Praying that everything is ok [-o&lt;

Hoping that you get.a sticky bean soon hun


----------



## hilslo

Thank you so much ladies this is very helpful!

I have everything crossed that my AF will come back on or around 39 days as it would mean less than 2 weeks until I can get plotting strategy again! I can't believe it came on your wedding day - what bad timing!! Our bodies always have a way of being frustrating even when they're trying their best!

Lucy529 - your numbers sound very promising for a healthly bub this time. Good luck for your first scan. I have my fingers crossed that s/he is nestled down in the right place this time!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Hilslo thank you hun hoping af comes soon for you. I will keep this page updated on what happens feeling pretty good about it too hoping am right :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Lucy!!! So happy for you!!

Hislo- I had a regular period before my surgery.. The doctor managed to save my tube.. I had light bleeding after and it never really got heavy. My period took about 6 weeks to return. Although the dr saved my tube I think that there was damage done as I went from having af every 34 days too it rotating. 1 cycle 34 days 2 be cycle 62 days then 34 etc


----------



## hilslo

Skeet - thank you!!

Do you know if you ovulated before that first period? So confused as to what is supposed to happen and when!

Huge congratulations on your rainbow baby :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You ladies give me hope! x


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! 

Sorry I don't have a clue if I ovulated or not.. I didn't start temping until I realized at was all over the place. 

There is still lots of hope for you! My oh mom got pregnant with 3 children all with one tube :) it's very possible!!


----------



## kaznib

Hi Ladies!

Thought I'd pop on here to see how everyone was it's been ages! Lucy looks like 2013 has definately been our year... congratulations I am delighted for you...here's some Irish lucky charms sending your way and hoping for a sticky bean, I have a good feeling about this one for you!

I am 22 weeks today found out in January 18th I was pregnant but have been so sick, severe hyperemesis from week 8 to week 18 and hospitalised twice to go on vitamin drips ect.... but our baby is doing great and we had our big scan a few weeks ago which was amazing!!!

I was worried sick for the first 12 weeks even now I am haunted by pregnancy loss but my advice to you Lucy is try to relax and think positive thoughts, I kept telling myself 'this is my time' and so far so good.... keep me updated as to how things are progressing xx


----------



## Lucy529

Hi Kaznib thanks for your Irish lucky charms I will gladly take them. 

Had my first u/s last week and we saw the gest. sac and beginning of yolk sac in the right place :) :happydance: perfect for the time I was have another apt next week to check for heartbeat but like you am feeling positive a little scared but mostly positive

So glad that your better I have been lucky so far nausea is not to bad yet when are you due? 2013 is our year although my baby will be born in 2014 that's ok as long as its healthy. Do you know what your having? Did you have a feeling of what it might be ? 

Am so excited for us :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies I am very new and just had an ectopic pregnancy Monday and it ruptured so I lost the baby and my tube and I just don't understand what happens next...I meet with the doc in a week after my blood levels go down but like do I ovulate every other month now?


----------



## Lucy529

Amcolecchi am so sorry you find yourself here :hugs: you still have both ovaries so you'll probably still ovulate monthly, did you know your tube can actually "swing" over and catch the egg from your tubeless side. I have read that somewhere so there is hope hun.

I only had one tube and one ovary when I had my ectopic the dr caught it early and saved my tube, the same one that got me pregnant this time. There is hope hun and we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Amch- so sorry for your loss. The dr saved my tube after my ectopic however I ovulated only every other month and my cycles went very strange. However just 2 months ago I gave birth to my little miracle. Don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

hi ladies... can i join you......


after having episodes of severe pain i saw my baby on ultrasound in the uterus on 9th may... i then miscarried on 16th May (6+6)


i woke up in agony on 20th May and was diagnosed with an ectopic on my left fallopian tube and had emergency surgery to remove it..... so it looks like i had 2 eggs fertilised, one ectopic and one in the uterus

i conceived naturally and cannot even begin to understand how i had a heterotopic pregnancy.

im so scared of TTC now that i only have one fallopian tube...... i havent had metho yet as my hCG is coming down- it was 5000 now its 700.... ive been told to wait 3 months before i ttc--- were you told the same?

id really like to get to know your stories and any hope for the future


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies I am very new and just had an ectopic pregnancy Monday and it ruptured so I lost the baby and my tube and I just don't understand what happens next...I meet with the doc in a week after my blood levels go down but like do I ovulate every other month now?

we had our ectopics on the same day.... hope you're ok:hugs: im so sorry :hugs:

im still very sore. 

how many weeks were you?


----------



## Lucy529

c.m.c so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Cmc- so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Lucy- how you feeling?


----------



## Lucy529

Hey skeet feeling pretty good barely any ms FX some cravings but nothing major 
Had a scare on weds when I began to spot brown went in Thursday for u/s and saw my little squirt and a heartbeat :) going again this Thursday or a reassurance scan :happydance: can't wait


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Lucy that is scary.. Glad you saw your lo and its hb!! My on always told me brown spotting isnt always bad.. It's the red spotting thats almost always bad.. But after you have suffered losses I think all spotting is super scary


----------



## Lucy529

Skeet that is true I had abut or of the brown but it went away and the ms started so good sign in my eyes :)


----------



## kaznib

Hi Lucy my due date is 23rd sept can't wait!! We have found out but were keeping It a suprise for everyone else! My gut instinct was right from the beginning:) glad u saw heartbeat that's always a very positive sign wait to u hear it for the first time magical!! Ur lucky u haven't been sick too much yet my sickness kicked in from week 8 to week 18 was very bad! Feeling a lot better now thank goodness:) 

C.m.c so so feel for u I had a heterotopic pregnancy also was my first pregnancy lost baby in uterus and also in Fallopian tube had my right Fallopian tube removed! Was worst exp of my life had never even heard of it before but look where I am now things can work out in ur favour just keep telling urself it wasn't ur time, I'm here if u need me so fire Away with any questions , doc told me its quite a rare thing to happen very unfortunate !!


----------



## skeet9924

oh lucy ms is a really good sign :) i had terrible ms from 8-about 14 weeks...had to go on medication it was so bad

kaznib- you must be so excited... i cant believe you are keeping it a secret...i woukd never be able too


----------



## kaznib

Yes so so excited now after all our struggles we are finally making some progress! I didn't mind either way what we were having as long as alls healthy:) but this way we can sort nursery colours out ect how are u skeet?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm doing good!! Carson is just beginning to fall into a bit of a routine now so I'm starting to feel a lot more human and finally able to get stuff down. I will admit after everything i went through trying to get pregnant...the first month after he arrived was even harder. He was a very grumpy baby that cried all the time and never slept. Finally things are smooth and i'm loving every second of mother hood!!


----------



## Lucy529

Skeet your son is so handsome :) great that he's getting into a routine I can't wait til I can hold mine 

Kaznib we are finding out too just bc I want to know and get what I will need I'll def buy neutral things til then but still am excited I did hear the heartbeat somewhat that's why am going this Thursday for a reassurance scan can't wait I recorded the first but def getting it recorded again to show my hubby


----------



## Geordie

I'm so glad you ladies have started posting on this thread again and am so excited to read that many of you have either had babies or are expecting, such fantastic news! And to those of you that are just experiencing your ectopic i'm so sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you.
I started reading all your stories after I had an ectopic pregnancy in February last year. It was my first pregnancy and after i started spotting and had hcg levels that went down and then up again, my husband and I were devasted to find out it was ectopic and that I was going to lose my left tube. Everyone said that we would fall pregnant again and not to worry but it didn't help ease the pain at the time. My doctor said we could start trying again when my period returned so after it came back in April we started trying again and when I took a pregnancy test at the end of may we found out we were pregnant again. Even though my hcg levels were good, much better than when I had the ectopic, it was still a very nervous wait until our first ultrasound. When we did have the ultrasound a week later the sonographer had been looking at the screen for a while and then told my husband and I to hold our breath, we obviously thought it was going to be bad news again, but she said she could see two sacs, I was pregnant with twins! I had a pretty nerve racking pregnancy with the those nervous first few months and then because one of my twins was measuring very small and on 26th November my girls were born via emergency caesarian. They were only 30 weeks and 6 days when they were born and my little one was only 900 grams but after 58 days in the neonatal nursery at the hospital we were able to being our girls home and now they are both doing so well and turned 6 months old this past Sunday.
I wanted to thank you all for sharing your stories, they really helped me after I had my ectopic. At the time if I didn't feel that a lot of people understood what I was going through and they didn't treat it like a real pregnancy. Reading about your situations made me feel not so alone and definitely helped me get through that very sad time. Even now when I think about the ectopic I get sad and often still cry but then I look at my beautiful twin girls and I can't help think that it was all meant to be.


----------



## hilslo

Geordie - Congratulations!!! I'm so thrilled you posted this. It's cheered me up immensely! I'm still waiting for my first AF following my surgery on 19th April but I hope I fall pregnant as quick as you. If you don't mind me asking, how long did it take you to concieve your EP? 

I can't believe one of your twins was only 900g - it must have been a very scary time but worth it for your two rainbows! Huge congratulations again! x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Geordie-OMG this was a great story, thank you for sharing! I just had my ectopic pregnancy/surgery a week ago Monday and I started bleeding this Sunday and I am not sure if it's period related or what...the doctor is supposed to call me back today...but he told me to wait 2 months to recover! My left tube was removed as well..but I think I will just take June off and try again in July lol!! And the fact you had twins is so amazing to me!!! I LOVE that you told us this story and I can't wait to tell my hubby about you!!! Thank you so much again and Congrats on your girls turning 6 months!!


----------



## Lucy529

Georgie wow !!! Thanks for sharing and congrats on your girls you must be over the moon :). I too am glad that we got this thread going again we all need as much support as possible during this time. Congrats again hun

Hilslo how are you ? FX for a fast BFP 

Am hope you are getting af , I bled for over a month from the time we found out to th surgery then bled for a few more weeks after, FX for you hun. Taking the time off will do you good


----------



## hilslo

Hey Lucy - I'm still being impatient waiting for AF. I really wish it would hurry up as I feel like I'm in limbo land!! I want to be able to try again or at least have some progress towards it!!

Amcolecchi - I'm so sorry for your loss - I think I might be trying in July too. My surgeon there was no physical reason why we couldn't try again straight away but did add that it might be better to wait until after first AF so they could date it. Did you have a laparotomy or laparoscopy? Fingers crossed we can be the new wave of positive BFPs on this board!! :D


----------



## c.m.c

geordie thank you.... truly inspirational story ... and hope for us all here!!!! thank you


----------



## Lucy529

Hilslo FX for af to come when we don't want er she shows up but when we do she's a no show :( ugh annoying I know


----------



## Amcolecchi

hilso-I had a laparoscopy I go see my doctor tomorrow to talk about what happens next...I am worried that I wont be able to get pregnant again even though I read these posts and see that it does happen with one tube!!


----------



## Lucy529

Am- i hope that talking to your dr will ease your fears :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

am --- my dr told me that fertility is only reduced by a few percent as the one remaining tube can swing over and get eggs from the opposite ovary... its amazing what our bodies can do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Had another u/s and everything is going great :)


----------



## c.m.c

lucy thats great news and glad everything is going well


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Thank you!!! I go to the docs in a few hours so I am excited to see what happens from here..he wants me to wait 2 cycles to do another IUI or even try, which will be so hard! But I am focusing my time on working out like mad haha!


----------



## kaznib

Hi Lucy delighted for u!! I'm now 24 weeks saw bubs on scan yday yawning away and stretching its little legs:) magical!!


----------



## Lucy529

Kaznib that must be so amazing I can't wait to get there am anxious to see and feel baby move


----------



## Amcolecchi

Question, how long did it take you guys to conceive after the ectopic pregnancy? And how long did it take for your hormone levels to get to 0? I had the surgery and lost my left tube May 20th. Just took some blood today and they should call me back soon but last week they were at 218...I was at 6,000 day of surgery!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh number is 136!!! SO CLOSE. I want to be 0 so the doc can tell me what's next from here!!!! grrrrrr


----------



## Lucy529

Am it took me a year and a half but I have other issues too there are some ladies here that got pregnant right away I think one didn't even have a period I between and she has a healthy baby boy now 

I'm sure you'll get you healthy baby before you know it hun hope levels get to 0 soon


----------



## Peacenik

Amcolecchi said:


> Question, how long did it take you guys to conceive after the ectopic pregnancy? And how long did it take for your hormone levels to get to 0? I had the surgery and lost my left tube May 20th. Just took some blood today and they should call me back soon but last week they were at 218...I was at 6,000 day of surgery!

Still working on the conceive part of this question, but it took me about a week or so to get back to 0. Mine was pretty low - maybe 1300 the day of the surgery though.


----------



## c.m.c

AM ..... I had surgery the same day as you. My levels were 5000. On tues it was 29 and was over 200 the week before. I hope I'm zero this Tuesday!


----------



## littlemiss84

My rainbow baby arrived on 2nd June weighing 7lb 12oz. A little girl called Aoife.


----------



## hilslo

Huge congratulations Littlemiss!!!!! She's beautiful! x


----------



## c.m.c

Little miss, what a gorgeous girl, such wonderful news. Congrats on the arrival of little Aoife....I'm sure you're over the moon. Where in NI are u?


----------



## Lucy529

littlemiss congrats she is precious


----------



## Amcolecchi

Littlemiss-CONGRATS!!!! She is beautiful!!!!

CMC-Wow, 29?! You will definitely be down to 0! I feel like my levels are slowly coming down 6,000 on May 20th. By May 24th they were at 600. May 31st 280 June 6th 136. So I go again next Thursday! I am sure I wont be down to 0 but probably close!! When are you and the hubby going to start trying again? We are going to right away. I had an IUI done to get pregnant because my husband has some sperm issues but the doctor wont do an IUI until two months after my levels are down to 0! SO not till Aug-sept. time! So I am hoping we get prego naturally in July!!


----------



## littlemiss84

c.m.c said:


> Little miss, what a gorgeous girl, such wonderful news. Congrats on the arrival of little Aoife....I'm sure you're over the moon. Where in NI are u?

I'm in Belfast


----------



## c.m.c

littlemiss84 said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Little miss, what a gorgeous girl, such wonderful news. Congrats on the arrival of little Aoife....I'm sure you're over the moon. Where in NI are u?
> 
> I'm in BelfastClick to expand...

Hi I'm in banbridge but work in Belfast, I had my DD at the royal and have been there nd the city for all the ectopic stuff too. Your LO is beautiful


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> Littlemiss-CONGRATS!!!! She is beautiful!!!!
> 
> CMC-Wow, 29?! You will definitely be down to 0! I feel like my levels are slowly coming down 6,000 on May 20th. By May 24th they were at 600. May 31st 280 June 6th 136. So I go again next Thursday! I am sure I wont be down to 0 but probably close!! When are you and the hubby going to start trying again? We are going to right away. I had an IUI done to get pregnant because my husband has some sperm issues but the doctor wont do an IUI until two months after my levels are down to 0! SO not till Aug-sept. time! So I am hoping we get prego naturally in July!!

I would say yours will be down to zero soon, I think it halves every 48 hours

I'm gonna try as soon as AF arrives..... I was told to wait a couple of months just to let my body heal but sure I didn't need methotrexate so I'm gonna go for it


----------



## Lucy529

cmc and am from what i understand the only reason that they would tell you to wait is you had the metho shot if not they only want you to wait so the dr can date it but i think that if you feel up to it then go for it I did and am glad that i did it still took me over a year to conceive hope it takes a lot less for you girls will keep yall in my prayers 

i had a scare yesterday i began to bleed and pass clots like af got checked at my drs seems that the baby is ok tho thank God, they think that the placenta hit a blood vessel and that caused the bleeding am feeling ok today but have been taking it easy don't want anything else to happen seems like my baby likes the attention i have had an u/s every week these past 4 weeks hope that am able to hold out two weeks until my next apt


----------



## c.m.c

I totally agree Lucy, I doubt il get pregnant as quick this time, I'm worried if I will at all o I'm going to just go for it

Lucy take it easy gets lots of rest, I'm so glad all is ok with the baby. Same thing happened my friend, she's now 29 weeks.


----------



## Lucy529

cmc i thought the same thing about not going to be able to conceive at all bc the dr that did my surgery told me that i had higher chances of ectopic bc it's the only tube that i have but although it took a little longer it happened am sure that you will conceive before you know it hun 

thanks for telling me about your friend i have been googling (I know he's the enemy) but i have found some stories where women are ok, my baby was ok with a great heartbeat so am really hoping that it continues this way.


----------



## c.m.c

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/news/pregnancy-interval-after-miscarriage/

This supports trying sooner than later...... Think il go for it lol


----------



## Lucy529

am rooting for you hun


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ok ladies I need your help! I am EXTREMELY EXCITED but at the same time about to cry...my best friend of 23 years is being induced as we speak. We actually wanted to have babies around the same time, I started trying 6 months before her and then she got prego her second month. So this is all just hitting me really hard, especially since I had the ectopic pregnancy...I just needed to vent about it and wonder how long it's going to take for me to get over what happened and move on? On a good note I am so excited to see this baby!!! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Am it does take time, :hugs: even when your ready to try again you'll always remember you baby I did and still do. A friend of mine was pregnant before me and when I had my ectopic she was not there for me at all, not much of a friend really but you being there for your friends shows what a great person you are. It's totally normal to feel how your feeling hun and remember one day you'll be having you baby too take care of yourself ok :hugs: am here if you need to talk


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Thank you for the encouraging words! My best friend actually came to the hospital when I had my ectopic and even came over during the week to check on me, so she is an amazing friend and I will so be there for her today! I just wish our babies would be closer in age and I am hoping maybe I will get prego here quick to be with her! How are you feeling?!!? Did you tell everyone you are prego yet?!


----------



## skeet9924

Am- my bf and I found out we were preg the same week.. I lost mine to an ectopic and she went to have her little man.. Our boys are now 15 months apart which right now seems like a huge gap but as they get older it won't matter. It's so nice that your friend has been there for you. It really does take awhile to get over the loss but it does get easier with time


----------



## Lucy529

Am so happy that you have a friend like that my hubby was the only one at the hospital with me besides his friend but he was there more for my hubby than me, we haven't told many people yet maybe once I get to 12 weeks but with last weeks bleed I'm really nervous something might go wrong 

Am you'll be preggo before you know it :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Skeet-Awww that is a cute story and you are right 15 months apart is nothing!!! I have friends who are years older/younger so age really doesn't mean anything when you are older, thank you for making me feel better!!

Lucy-Aww that is so sad! I am glad your hubby and his friend were there for you!!! I heard that some women bleed the entire pregnancy and have perfectly fine babies!!! When do you go back to the docs?


----------



## Lucy529

Am I go next Thursday so one more week :/ countdown begins lol

It was sad but I now know who I can count on in my time of need my bosses have been great too but they are my bosses although they treat us like family I know they are people I can count on if need be :) it's wired sometimes strangers are better than family I understand that mine are on another coast but they already begun to make excuses why they can't come to meet my baby but am ok with that drama always follows lol


----------



## Lilo 84

Hi all. I've literally just come home from the hospital after having my right tube removed due to an ectopic pregnancy. We were in complete shock that we were pregnant as our son is only 12 weeks old however, we still took this news really hard and I'm wondering if there is ever going to be any hope for us to give our son a brother or sister? Am feeling really strange. On 1 hand I'm just glad the surgery went well and I have a wonderful husband and son but still can't help wondering what could've been... or what may be in the future. Need some hope please? x


----------



## c.m.c

Lilo I feel exactly the same.....I just turned 30 a week after surgery and I'm totally freaking that I won't conceive..... I see lots of women on here have healthy pregnancies and babies after this and I'm sure we will too.

We just need to give ourselves time.


Are you planning on TTC straight away or wait till DS is older?

I wanted a 3 yr gap and was gonna have my wish.......now I'm so desperate to be pregnant ASAP after this


----------



## kaznib

Hey I Can't help but notice that u live in banbridge and had a heterotopic pregnancy I had one of those last year and lost my right tube. I live in Moira so close to you! Small world


----------



## c.m.c

Kaznib....o my goodness it's a small world.....

What hospital did you go to?

I work in the city hospital but went to the royal maternity....when they found the ectopic I had to go to the city for surgery and see everyone I worked with. I was mortified. I was rushed over in a blue light ambulance and all I wanted was a pillowcase over my head to hide me lol

How did your surgery go? How many weeks were u? Was yours heterotopic too?


----------



## c.m.c

Kaznib we are trying now as AF arrived on Tuesday....it's amazing to see you got your BFP so soon.

I have always got pregnant so easily but am in a total panic now with one tube


----------



## Lilo 84

We are going to wait until DS is around a year old now. The Doc's advice was to give my body at least 6 months as they think the ectopic was due to the fact they I had a c-section and the scarring caused it. I just wish we had a crystal ball so we would all know that we will be ok in the future. I don't want this to take any time away from DS but right now it's all I can think about :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey hun! Don't worry, exactly 4 weeks ago today I had my surgery. It was depressing and it still is but you will get better soon! There are some days that are harder than ever. I started running again and a song came on, actually it was Fighter by Christina A. and I just started crying because my husband and I found out in January he has sperm morphology issues, we had an IUI and it failed then a 2nd IUI and got prego! Then it ends in ectopic and I lose my left tube! So I know what it feels like! We are trying for our first so it's hard! I keep telling myself I know we can conceive again and we will be okay! I read LOTS of women conceive after ectopic! My husband and I are going to try naturally in July and August and then back to IUI's Sept. and Oct! Good luck hunny! We are all here for you!



Lilo 84 said:


> Hi all. I've literally just come home from the hospital after having my right tube removed due to an ectopic pregnancy. We were in complete shock that we were pregnant as our son is only 12 weeks old however, we still took this news really hard and I'm wondering if there is ever going to be any hope for us to give our son a brother or sister? Am feeling really strange. On 1 hand I'm just glad the surgery went well and I have a wonderful husband and son but still can't help wondering what could've been... or what may be in the future. Need some hope please? x


----------



## kaznib

C m c it was craigavon hospital I went to found out I was pregnant at 8 weeks started to bleed heavily at 9w and went to hosp to be told is miscarried baby in the uterus! Was devastated and after a week went back to work had severe pains 8 days later an was rushed to hosp again they scanned me and realised that I was still pregnant will ectopic in my right Fallopian tube, it has damaged my tube and I had to go for laparoscopy that eve when I recovered from surgery they told me they cudnt save my remaining tube ! Heartbreaking ! They called it a heterotopic pregnancy where it was a twin preg and I lost both babies I started googling it and found out a little bit more about it! It's really rare they told me they'd never seen it at that hospital before that's why i asked u on here as its weird how ur from n Ireland aswell! At the time I found this site a god send chatting to and reading about women who'd experienced the same thing! My advice is to have faith that If u and husband are fertile u will deffo get pregnant again soon but give urself time to heal emotionally and physically and believe that it wasn't the right time for you! It's just around the corner for u like it was for me ! Alls going great for me this pregnancy x


----------



## c.m.c

Kaznib my consultant at the royal said a heterotopic was as rare as hens teeth, in his 30 years I'm the 3rd woman he had seen with it. Think it's like a 1 in 35,000 chance of happening.

My story sounds so much like yours. Saw a baby at 6 weeks (went fir scan as i had soooo much pain) then I had MC at 7 weeks then 4 days later collapsed and rushed to royal maternity then my work (city) , was mortified was the worst experience of my life.

I think I'm only starting to think about it now. I haven't even cried. I can't get to sleep as I keep dreaming about my surgery

Thank you so much for your reply. It gives such great hope to me that you have a success story.

Did you get consultant led care this time and have regular early scans?

I hope everything goes perfect this time. I'm sure it will.

Did u wait to TTC? I don't wan to wait but I prob should as I'm so scared it will happen again if I don't wait


----------



## Amcolecchi

How long did it take for you ladies to get your AF? This is week number 4 for me and I have bled a little now and then due to hormone loss. I go again tomorrow for bloodwork. Last week it was at 102 so I am hoping it's 0 and I get the witch soon! I really don't want to wait two months!!!


----------



## kaznib

It took me Almost 8 weeks after ectopic and about same after miscarriage 

Cmc yeah our stories are very similar! That's crazy! I am seeing a private doctor this time who scans me every 4 weeks , this has been well worth the extra money as puts my mind at ease a lot:) I waited 3 months before trying again went on a lovely holiday in between which I would recommend, also spent loads of time with friends an tried to keep my mind of it! I would find myself crying sometimes and got really down n anxious with worry but that's to be expected!


----------



## Lucy529

Am I bled from the day before my bfp until about a week or two after surgery so about over a month and a half I didn't have reg af so it was a few months before I got af again sorry can't be much help Hun hope she comes soon tho


----------



## skeet9924

I think mine took close to 6 weeks not positive though as none of my afs were regular after my surgery.


----------



## kaznib

Skeet ur little boy looks adorable so much dark hair .))


----------



## c.m.c

AM I took AF 22 days after the ectopic surgery and that was 4 weeks after the initial MC

Kaznib I agree I might go private next time too. I'm a radiographer so kinda never worried about getting scans till all his happened. If u don't mind me asking is it expensive? I think it's worth every penny I'm sure esp after what we have been through

Def like the holiday idea I could use one right now. Were you sore for long? I still hav no energy and can feel slight pain esp when I try to do too much
AM just noticing again our ectopics were same day. I took AF last tues I'm on cd9 now with first cycle after it all. My cycles were always short to normal and regular


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies!!! I am 4 weeks now...hoping soon! 
Kaznib-Yes my husband and I definitely need to get away for awhile!! This whole process has definitely strengthened our relationship which is good but still depressing what we all have had to go thru! How long did it take for you to get prego again?
Lucy-ahh I see you are almost at the 12 week mark!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Am tomorrow is a big day hoping for good news


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Keep us updated!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!
AFM-I went this morning and gave more blood, will find out results this afternoon. Last week I was at 102! So I am hoping I am like 0 or super super close!! The week before I was 136 so I BARELY dropped lol!


----------



## Lucy529

My apt might not happen I was denied Medicaid so I can't go to the clinic but am calling the county as soon as they open to dispute this the lady told me I was approved and gave me a paper saying so now it says am denied bc income is higher than allowed we're barely making it :( my hubby works through a temp service and hasn't worked this month we can't afford private am so upset I cried myself to sleep all this stress can't be good for the baby


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-I am so sorry hunny! Try not to stress, I know it's so hard but it will all work out! You just tell them you have the paperwork that shows you are covered! If not, try to find a cheaper place!! What insurance do you have? Some private places will give you a discount! The place I go gives me a discount because my insurance does not cover everything. So I still pay out of pocket but not as much as it could be!


----------



## Lucy529

Am I had found a midwife but my reg dr wanted me to see an actual OB bc of my risk but I had my apt today I lied and said I had not gotten anything yet lol we heard baby on Doppler it was so cute the dr found her( am convinced its a girl) but then she hid so dr had to chance her around lol and in one week am in2nd tri my dr said so I have 4 weeks to get the Medicaid taken care of unfortunately I don't have insurance and there's really not that any cheap places around here :) I just gotta have faith things will work out


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey lovely ladies! It has been quite a while since I have posted but thought I would stop in and say hi! My little rainbow is going to be 8 months next month, and he is just a giant bundle of smiles and love. I really could not have asked for a better child. He is really on the verge of crawling and just being amazing. It has almost been 2 years since that tragic night that I had the ectopic, but when I look at my son, I feel the grief slowly fade away and just be filled with this new found happiness that he has given me. 
Afm, my life has been pure craziness. So my middle son is 2 1/2 now and is not talking and out of recommendation from both his doctor and his preschool teachers we decided to get him evaluated for speech therapy. Well the case worker came and played/watched him for an hour and asked us questions. In the end she did agree that he needed speech therapy, but she also dropped a bomb shell on us. She believe my son may be autistic. I have been doing research like crazy now and just nervous and scared to think think at the possibilities especially cause I did everything right during my pregnancy with him and yet, he may have this disability. They are coming back next wednesday to re-evaluate him but it has just been very hard and very emotional. We haven't even told our friends the full extent as to what is going on, and I wish I could because honestly I feel really alone in this situation.

Sorry to go on a little rant there but i decided to get it off my chest. I really wish you ladies tons of luck,love and baby dust in this quest to ttc. 

BTW congrats Lucy!!! I am so happy for you!! You joined this group around the same time I did and it is amazing to see you having a little bean!!! I will think many sticky thoughts for you and keep my fingers crossed. :D

attached is a current picture of my little rainbow. I love you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







1004728_665787766768365_911799455_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie hope that everything works out for you Hun, remember tho that it is nothing you did it's all determined at conception there is nothing you can do to help that :hugs: can't imagine how hard it must be I'll keep you in my prayers your more thn welcome to come here and vent

Sam is getting so big and he's so adorable 
I too think of my ectopic but think of how blessed I'm to be this far a long already my angel came to get me fixed bc according to the dr that did my surgery everything was messed up in there :(


----------



## skeet9924

Pixie- I work with children with autism for a living. There have been millions of studies done and they have not figured out what causes it or why it's on such a high rise. It has nothing to do with you as a parent. Living with an autistic child can be trying at times but it is also extremely rewarding. They are beautiful unique individuals! Be sure that if it is the diagnosis that you get all the help and education you can. Several autistic children grow to become very successful with the right help from parents and services. You will be child's biggest advocate. I worked with a young man about 7 years ago that was in high school coming into grade 9.. He wouldn't even get out of his parents vehicle.. He has now in university, designs computer programs for autistic children and travels all over the place speaking to educators and families about autism. I can't imagine the stress you are going through right now I just pray that you get all the right supports. I know nothing I can say now can even put a dent in the stress you are feeling! I'm sending you big :hugs: 

Sam is adorable!!!!'


----------



## skeet9924

Lucy!!!! Yeah !! 12 weeks!!' How you feeling?


----------



## Lucy529

Skeet seems ms, dizziness, gas (tmi) lol is hitting more now then before but just in the afternoon so can't really complain but am happy over all

How your little Carson?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Skeet-It is stories like that that give me hope for the future with him. While he continues to act differently then his older and younger brother I like to know in the overall outcome, he will have and live a very normal life and have the chance of success and happiness and that is what is most important to me. Btw your baby is absolutely adorable!!! I can't believe I have not been here this long and miss all these cute babies!!!

Lucy-Thank you so much too! I can't believe it you made it past one of the huge milestones for pregnancy and that is just so exciting. I know this is it for you and I can't wait for the ultrasound pics! I am so happy for you. :)

AFM it is 4th of July, and I am just tired and crampy and going to have family and friends over for dinner. I have a confession...I wish I didn't get my tubes tied. My best friends are both pregnant and it has just been very hard watching them go through their pregnancies the way they have and yeah. I even became a god mom to one of their children and as exciting as it is, the baby is a girl and I can't help but feel empty because i have always wanted a daughter. When I bring up the possibility of getting the clamps removed in the future my husband wants nothing to do with it and is very against it and so it is very stressful and sad.


----------



## skeet9924

Lucy- hopefully the ms passes soon!! Make sure to drink tons of water and watch your salts and sugars.. Will help with dizziness. Carson is doing great!! I have to post some new pics of him.. He's getting so big! We are starting him in his own room tonight :( 

Pixxie- there is a lot of hope still! He will just need extra work and care. :) it must be hard regretting having your tubes tied.. I have baby fever already and a bunch of my friends are pregnant and I'm missing it.. But I'm no where near ready for another yet


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie maybe in time he will be more open to another baby, I too feel good about this baby although there are those days when I freak will def post pics next time am at the drs and get an u/s maybe at 18 weeks 

Skeet am drinking as much water as possible trying to be good with sugar but there are times when I give in and have what I want :/ but trying to do good. Can't wait to see pics of Carson :)


----------



## pixxie1232001

Skeet-You must remember I am still very young, I am 22 almost 23 (give me 11 more days) and to just be done all together with having children is just very very hard to accept. They asked me when I got my tubes tied if I was sure I wanted to go through with it and I said yes because my husband made it seem like we would undergo IVF or possibly adoption when we were ready. Well when I now talk about the future of wanting that done, he just freaks out. I understand that he doesn't want to be a very old dad, but he also has to understand that I am very young and have just that mommy instinct. 

Lucy-I am so looking forward to your gender reveal! Have you thought of any names? I am just so freaking stoked!

AFM I almost had a mental breakdown yesterday at restaurant. So as I have told you lovely ladies, my middle son may be Autistic and I am just starting to accept it for what it is. Well I wish society would as well. :( We took him to lunch the other day because he had a rough day (he had to get his blood drawn...veinously) and well we wanted to treat him. So we took him to a little diner that my husband and I have always loved cause they are a family friendly environment. Well, while the staff was nice as always, the guest not so much. Tom (my middle) started to squeal and just laugh loudly like he always does and just getting excited at seeing the cars outside. I am smiling at him and at the same time trying to remind him to use his inside voice but when I look up I see this woman in the booth across from us just glaring at my son and me. She did this every single time he started laughing too and it wasn't a nice glare either...it was just this disgusted and annoyed glare. I wanted so badly to cry and at the same time yell at her for looking at my son that way but I didn't want to make a scene. Instead I let him have as much fun as he wanted, let him eat his lunch and then be on our way. I watched the woman leave before us, and I just gave her a dirty look back for looking at my son that way. I love my son to death and even if he has a mental disability he is still a little boy and there is no reason to look at a child that is only 2 like he is supposed to be this perfect little boy. Sorry again another rant but yeah.


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie shame on that lady like you said regardless if he does have a disability or not he's still a child, I have never seen a well behaved 2year old NEVER. I'm glad that you let him have his fun and honestly screw people that are like that 

As for names if we have a girl which is what am feeling we're naming her Lilian Isabel my moms name was Lilia so we just added an n my hubby really likes it and we both love the meaning of Isabel for a boy we're still undecided I know middle name will be Jose for my hubby but not sure on first name


----------



## skeet9924

Pixie- some people are just so arrogant it makes me want to scream.. Good for you for being the bigger person and allowing your boy to have fun. I didn't realize you were so young. Hopefully down the road your oh changes his mind.

Lucy- love the name!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pixie- I am so sorry hunny!!! What a bia!!!! I wish I was there, I would of reemed her a new one!!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Lucy-The name is so freaking cute! My friend is actually considering lily as a name for her daughter. I really love it! <3

Thanks girls, if feels good to know that some people understand what I am going through. I just could not believe she was that rude about it. Another lady who was sitting closer to us commented to us about how enthusiastic he was, but she never was mean and kept smiling at Tom. The other lady however, just made me want to hit her soooo much. I am normally I very and I mean very friendly person. In fact I get along with just about anyone, but if you mess with my children, I turn into a total bitch. I will not deny it and that is just who I am.


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie I think we all turn into mama bears when it comes to our kids, I do it with my dogs so you can imagine how I'm going to be with my baby :)


----------



## skeet9924

Lol well put Lucy! I'm a super mama bear with my pups.. If anyone messed with my son is snap!!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies! Remember me?! 

I came across the link to our thread tonight, and was absolutely thrilled to come in here just now and read the amazing news that Lucy is pregnant!!!

Congratulations Lucy!!!

I am just so thrilled and excited for you! You helped me out heaps during my own time of despair, and have provided such fantastic support to so many women out there who have experienced the pain and loss of ectopic pregnancy. 

I hope that everything is going well so far! I will keep popping in to see how you're travelling!

My son Max is now 10 months old! He's crawling and walks along behind a walker and pushes his high chair around the room. His 3 big sisters dote on him, and he's just been a lovely addition to our family. I still can't believe he's here sometimes!

Well, a big hello to everyone. I will try to pop back in more regularly. I have an extra incentive now that Lucy is pregnant!

Pink
xoxox


----------



## Lucy529

Hi Pink its been awhile :). So glad to hear things are going good with Max and the girls yes def come visit more often stories like yours is what keeps us going 

Things are going good so far still scared that something might go wrong but keeping faith. 
:wave: to the rest of you lovelies


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hey ladies how are all of you? Well I thought I would stop in and see how you are all doing. Personally I feel like I am going though hell. All this last month has been for me is appointment after appointment after appointment for my middle son. I understand that they want to aggressively "treat" him before his evaluation for the psychologist but recently it has been really emotionally draining on me. I finally got all the reports from his recent evaluations and believe me they are not pretty. They say that for the most part my 2 1/2 year old has the mentality of a 10 month old. When I saw that I started to cry, both for me and my son. I just had a hard time accepting that they feel he is that far behind. His motor skills are also considered behind as well, they put him at about 13 months for that. I want to know who came up with these damn standards as to where a child should be and at what stage. He is my child and I love him no matter what those damn papers say, but it is still hard to accept that he has something wrong with him. I have been trying to do baby sign language with him to get him to tell me what he wants but he just looks at me and starts screaming in frusteration and in turn i get frusterated and it is just all bad. I feel like I am hitting a wall every time I try to communicate with him. Idk, like I said, it has been a really rough month on me. Good news is he finally starts his actual therapy on the 1st and so it is the only thing I am really looking forward to. 

In other news, my little rainbow is now crawling!!! It has been bitter sweet watching him reach these milestones and knowing that he will be my last child that I get to watch this happen with. But he is worth it and he always takes away my pain. 

Lucy-You are getting close to the time where you find out what you are having...are you excited?!?! I can't wait to see what you are having! 

Also ladies I am officially 23!


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie firstly Happy Birthday Hun !!!! I remember being 23 your so much more mature than I was at that age 

Secondly am I sorry your having a hard time, I can't even imagine what your going through but try looking at the good side of things they are getting him the therapy he needs maybe once they start that he'll improve lots. Just know your doing the right thing for him it's not easy but he'll benefit from it and that's the important thing your in my thoughts and prayers Hun :hugs:

So happy for you too that little Sam is crawling now you'll really have your hands full :). Can't wait until my lo gets here 
I find out the sex if s/he cooperates on the 8th just a few more weeks, but am really feeling girl if they say boy I'm going to be in total shock were having an hour long scan :) then a few weeks after that we're heading to a specialist for an other scan then from my understanding they are doing a scan at every check up after that to make sure baby isn't growing to big to fast but that's up in the air for now. Looking at the bright side I get a glimpse in there every time :) still looking at 3D/4D packages this might be my only one so want to go all out 

Keep us updated ok many :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Pixxie- First of all..HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 
you must be so stressed out. I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. It is very good that they are getting him therapy, and with the right help he will improve. Have you thought of using picture cards with him. If he is deemed autistic, many autistic children have great difficulty with all language including sign. Have you thought of attempting using picture cards with him? I've attached an example but you can look online for more or make your own. You can even have pic of the people using the sign you want for each one.

Lucy- so excited to find out the sex :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







aut pic.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kaznib

Hi Peeps 

Just thought I'd pop by and say I'm doing well, 7 weeks to go until my due date, cannot wait! we've been waiting on this day for years and it's finally approaching!

Lucy glad to see u are progressing nicely and everything is good with you.

Nice to hear success stories on this thread!

Will keep you all posted xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Kaznib-Yayyy so close!!!! May I ask with your ectopic did you loose a tube? This is my first month trying since they surgery, we had to wait two months..I lost my left tube and I am just so nervous it will happen again!


----------



## c.m.c

Kaznib my little heterotopic buddy....I think I got my BFP today at 9dpo.....I'm so petrified !


----------



## skeet9924

Oh cmc.. Post a pic!! Fingers crossed this is it!!

Kaznib- good luck with labour and delivery!! Can't wait to hear all about it!! Hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## c.m.c

It much more obvious in real life it's hard to capture, this is evening urine so I will do one in morning too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Amcolecchi

I can see it!!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Cmc I see it !!! 

Kaznib your getting close :)


----------



## skeet9924

I see it!!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

That is a line if i ever did see one!!! Congrats and I pray this is a sticky bean for you! <3


----------



## c.m.c

This one I took now..fmu at 10 dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lucy529

Yeah that's a BFP !!!!! Congrats Hun praying for a sticky bean for you :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Definitely a BFP!!!! so HAPPY for you!!! It makes me want to test early too lol!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Got HCG done today it's 67!!! Go back thurs and FX it doubles


----------



## c.m.c

Yes AM test!


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-haha well I am only 5 DPO so maybe this Sunday when I am 10 DPO! I am scared!!!! but I would love to be prego with you!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

FX crossed for you ladies :)


----------



## c.m.c

AM my fingers and toes are crossed for u!!!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats c.m.c. :happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

My HCG went from 67 to 176 in 48 hrs so doubling is a good thing. FX not another ectopic


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Awesome numbers! Did they say when they want you back to make sure it's not ectopic? I don't think it is though!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I just got that done at work I'm off for a week now so il wait till I'm back FX it's ok! I hAve like a twitch under my ribs and its scary but I know I won't relax yet


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-oh that's a good sign!!! My cousin is prego right now and she has that symptom and the docs told her that it was her body stretching!!!! FX for you!! I know you are all good!!! :) 

AFM-testing Sunday!! AHH nervous!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck for Sunday. FX for a BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats CMC!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

CMC those numbers look great :). Congrats Hun


----------



## pixxie1232001

Congrats CMC!!! When I found out I was pregnant with my rainbow baby I was on pins and needles every day up until I was able to do my first scan to show that the baby was where he needed to be and then everyday up until his delivery. The second I saw my bouncing bean (now little boy) in my uterus, I cried because I was going to have my rainbow and what a rainbow he has been. 

Lucy-Any word yet on what you are having???


----------



## c.m.c

Pixie thank you for the support. I feel every twinge..this stitch won't go away but my SIL
who doesn't know I'm pregnant said she had a stitch her entire pregnancy...so she totally reassured me and she doesn't even know. I just replied that its prob due to my surgery!

We are too scared to tell anyone for a long while.

Pixie I'm so happy to see your signature and that there's a future after ectopics!! 

Mine was heterotopic so seeing a baby in uterus happened last time with me but there was another in the tube...there's a 1-35,000 chance of that so FX it won't happen again! If I see baby in uterus this time I will defo relax, FX there won't be another heterotopic, ESP with only one tube!!

Are you still testing tomorrow AM?


----------



## Lucy529

Cmc your in my thoughts Hun really praying all is good but it seems that it is so keep the faith Hun 

Pixxie. my apt is on a friday so hope they tell me then my boss had the same tech and she is really great many people in the valley recommend her bc she is good at telling you the gender so FX that on Friday afternoon I will know if she is a she LOL


----------



## c.m.c

It's pretty easy at 20 weeks as long as baby lies in correct position lol! FX for you Lucy!


----------



## skeet9924

Really hope baby cooperates for you Lucy!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

AHHHHHHHH so ladies!!! I tested again today and got a BFP!!!!!!!!! NATURALLY!!! I am so excited!!! I got in an hour to the docs!!!! This is huge for us because we found out my husband has 2% sperm morphology (in Jan. this year) and then we got prego on our second IUI and then sadly I had an ectopic and lost my left tube and then we tried naturally this month before we would do an IUI next month and we got out BFP!!!!! I wont lie, I am still a little nervous it's going to be ectopic again but I keep crossing my fingers and praying it is not!!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Amcolecchi, thats great news :happydance:
Fingers crossed its in the right place


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats AM I'm sooooo excited for u!


----------



## Amcolecchi

littlemiss & cmc-THANK YOU!!! I just went for bloodwork I am hoping and praying it is in the correct place too!!!


----------



## c.m.c

If HCG doubles in 48 hrs that's a good sign

When will your eed be? I'm 15th April FX


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-yes I went today at 11 and I go again Friday at 1 p.m...I am so praying it doubles. My first ultrasound she said will be around 6 weeks but we didn't make the appointment yet...I am due April 16th!!! So close to you!!!! We are prego buddies!!! :) This is my first!!


----------



## c.m.c

Awwww that's amazing AM!!! FX it doubles. Mine went from 67 to 176 last week at 3 weeks and 3+2 , I'm hoping to get a private scan next week!

This is my 3rd pregnancy. I have my daughter then the ectopic an now!M FX for us!! Il be praying for us both to not have to ever have another ectopic ever again!

It's so strange we both had surgery on the same day....lets hope we can have our babies the same day.


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Aww your numbers were amazing!!! Aww one daughter and now another baby :) I am sure your daughter is going to be excited for being a big sister!! OMG we did have surgery on the same day!!! WOW it would be awesome to have babies the same day!!!! :)


----------



## Lucy529

AM congrats honey !!!!!! :happydance: loving the good news going on in here 

Cmc glad your doing good too :) 

That would be so cool if you two had babies the same day I'm keeping everything crossed for you two am so happy


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks Lucy. How are you keeping?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you Lucy!!! How are you doing?!


----------



## Lucy529

I'm great !!!! Finally finding out gender FX on Friday :happydance: 

I also bought a Doppler o been having funih that :). Ooh and were announcing on FB soon too so lots going on


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy!!! I am excited to hear what the baby is!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

I know am counting down LOL. 

finally got it out on FB feel so nice


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh got my numbers! I am 131! I am hoping it doubles by Friday and see if I can go in at 5 weeks for a scan just to see something!! And then again maybe at 7 weeks for the heartbeat!!


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy.....FX for Friday....do you have a preference or any inkling what it is?


AM they're Fab numbers


----------



## Lucy529

Great numbers AM :happydance: FX for Friday 

Cmc I'm thinking its a girl but would be great either way but I really feel girl :)


----------



## skeet9924

So exciting!! I'm loving all the happy posts on here! Congrats ladies on the pregnancies!! I'd love to write more but my phone is about to die :dohh:


----------



## pixxie1232001

I am so happy to see all the pregnancies on here!!! I have big news ladies...no I am not pregnant, but my best friend with PCOS is. The best part she is almost halfway done with her pregnancy and we are finding out what she is having this Friday. She is also making me the baby's Godmom. I am super excited and honored about what she is asking of me. She really did not believe she could get pregnant, and here she is with a healthy normal pregnancy. I just thought I would spread the exciting news! :D


----------



## Lucy529

Pixxie. Congrats to your friend !!! :happydance: 

Stories like that are great to hear bc I too never thought I would/could be a mommy but feeling my lo move is just a reminder that miracles do happen and drs don't always know everything :). Congrats again to your friend and you too for being the Godmother :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pixxie-How exciting and congrats on being the godmother! I am a godmother and I love it!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thats so exciting pixxie!!

Good luck tomorrow Luccy!!

Here are a few pics of my rainbow baby :)
 



Attached Files:







carson high chair.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









carsonsleep.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 3









carsonsuperman.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3









carsontv.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucy529

Skeet he is just adorable !!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Pixie that's. lovely story. Congrats.

Skeet such cute pics he's gorgeous


----------



## Amcolecchi

Skeet- he is so cute!!!!!

AFM-I go this afternoon for bloodwork...really hoping I doubled!!! SO NERVOUS!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM keeping everything crossed for you Hun


----------



## c.m.c

FX for you AM!! I'm very hopeful for u


----------



## pixxie1232001

I am stalking this page for two things now lol. 1. To see what Lucy is having and 2 to see how Amc is doing and hoping for another sticky little bean. lol. My middle child started therapy for Autism this week and it really has been a night and day difference in him already. We also received a call from his case worker yesterday saying that they are going to formally evaluate him for Autism in November. I feel about as nervous as the day I found out I was pregnant with my rainbow baby. It is just hard to believe what an adventure this has been for my husband an I. First the ectopic, then my rainbow, and now my middle being a special little boy. It really has been quite a year for me. :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pixxie-Thank you. I am glad to hear your son's Autism program is doing great! I am sure it's difficult to still process everything but I am extremely happy for you that you got him and a great program and he is doing well!! 

No word yet from bloodwork if no calls in 2 hours I am supposed to call them...KMFX!


----------



## Amcolecchi

YAYYY numbers came in!! My first day was 131 48 hours I am at 351!!!! So happy!! :)


----------



## Lucy529

AM so happy for you

Well am happy to say we're having a BOY !!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-thank you!!! And CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

AM I'm sooo happy for you that's great


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy congrats that's fab news!!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Ladies any updates ms kicking in ?


----------



## c.m.c

I didn't get ms with my dd, this time I do feel a bit nauseous but no sickness. My head s killing me!! Hoping these are good signs ....I'm still a nervous wreck


----------



## Lucy529

Cmc headaches only get worse sorry got one right now :( 

Am sure LO is growing in there when your next apt?


----------



## c.m.c

I will try and see my dr at work on Monday.... I feel some discomfort at my right and left side. 

I'm totally and utterly petrified...I can't relax at all. Hope I get HCG Monday to check alls well


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc-I have like weird discomfort where my scar is. I asked and they said it could just be from ur body stretching. But I do hope you are okay! I'm sure you are but it's always best to double check! My first ultrasound is Friday August 23rd :) not sure how I'm supposed to wait that long!


----------



## c.m.c

AM....the waiting is just awful isn't it?

I'm not in pain it's just uncomfortable at times...I know I'm aware of every twinge as I'm so scared.

I'm going to see f I can get HCG done on Monday gin just for reassurance


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc-I know everything I feel, I freak out! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Lucy529

:hugs: AM and CMC I hope you both get some reassurance that your lo's are growing strong its nerve wrecking until you see that little one in the right place :) 

Pixxie am glad that your middle boy is doing good in his program. Praying for the best Hun. It sure has been quite the year for you. 

Ladies I have my official 20 week apt in two weeks but its 3 hrs away as I ave to see a specialist best news I get to see my lo again :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-how did the appt go?

CMC-let me know what ur doc says...I might ask to go in for blood this week too...I just can't wait till next Friday!! 11 more days ahhh lol


----------



## Lucy529

AM am waiting for my OBs office to call me with the exact date and time of my 20 week apt which will next week she's trying for Thursday since that is usually my day off but we have to leave that Wednesday night bc apts will be in the am.

The measurements she took Friday all looked good but she didn't really look she said the specialist will do a more detailed scan so we get to see him again my hubby is really excited for that LOL I think he's turning into a kid already :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

So I got HCG done, will get results tomorrow. Will post my scan pic...there's a sac in uterus and something to the left of it..Hes not sure hat it is. I was wondering is it 2 sacs but dr says its not same shape or echo genie type as the other

I'm confused


----------



## c.m.c

Ok here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c.m.c

Sorr it's upside down


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-so they actually did and ultrasound for you? I am going to call Wednesday and try to get in Thursday/Friday morning...I am not sure if they will do an ultrasound though or just blood...so I am not sure what the sac to the left means? The one on the right is the baby and is ok right?


----------



## c.m.c

Can't see anything in the sac yet it's too early. I'm going back next wed.

It's upside down but the rounder one is the sac the other is .....dunno? Not sure if second sac of what.....dr says prob not a sac but it's strange


----------



## Lucy529

CMC hope they are able o figure out what it is FX for next week

AM. Hope your able to talk them into doing a scan for you


----------



## c.m.c

my hcg is now over 10,000...im going to try and relax. at least its defo doubling every 48 hrs


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-oh yea your numbers are wonderful!! I am going to call in today and see if I can come this week I want to make sure they are doubling...Maybe the other sac is a twin? Or if it's not a sac could it just be fluid? I am sure you are ok, if it was something bad they would of done something right away! 

Lucy-Thanks! I am sure they will just do bloodwork which is fine by me...but a scan would be awesome too!! So nervous though because they found my ectopic at my 6 1/2 week scan so I don't want to relive that experience!!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah Lucy!!! Little boys are awesome :)


----------



## Lucy529

CMC your numbers are great !!! They only did two betas for me the first and the repeat and that was it I tried pushing for an other but my dr wouldn't do it they wouldn't even do a scan, until I went to my first prenatal I love my OB she wanted to make sure everything was ok before we made plans for treatment :) 

AM the first few scans were nerve wrecking even after they found the sac and yolk sac every time I would go in I was expecting the worse then two weeks ago I bought a Doppler just because I was worrying so much and was able to go into this apt feeling a lot calmer and excited to see my LOL best 20 I have ever spent LOL 

Skeet I was a bit surprised that it was a boy since I was so confident it was as a girl but am so excited to meet my son, he is moving a bit more and so I talk to him and it has really made me connect months need to hurry up I want to meet him already LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

cmc- are you exactly 5 weeks now? OR a little more? I am trying to see when I should go..my fear is...okay when they noticed my ectopic I was 6w3d along and my blood level was only 6,000. So I want to go when I think it will be over 6,000 so I know I beat that hurdle, you know? So I was thinking if I go tomorrow I will be exactly 5 weeks or should I wait to go in like Thursday/Friday morning?


----------



## c.m.c

AM I went yesterday for bloods and up I was 4+6 . I'm 5 weeks today..... My HCG with ectopic was 5000 and I was almost 8 weeks


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- that is awesome then!! I called the nurses but no phone call back yet...I am hoping I can get in this week! I just want to get over 6000 since I am so afraid of ectopic...What day next week is your u/s? Mine is next Friday!


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> CMC- that is awesome then!! I called the nurses but no phone call back yet...I am hoping I can get in this week! I just want to get over 6000 since I am so afraid of ectopic...What day next week is your u/s? Mine is next Friday!

Yes defo push for more bloods its so reassuring.

Mines next wed..IM so scared.....:dohh:


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-ya I called like at 11..if nothing by 4 I am calling again hahaa!! Aww don't be scared at least you know there is a sac and in the right place! And all your bloodwork is great numbers!!!


----------



## c.m.c

There was a sac last time though.....I just wish we saw a foetal pole.

Not sure what the other thing is? Either fluid or second sac maybe...not sure


Defo push for the bloods!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh I had no sac last time..And it's still so early, you are just 5 weeks...so next week will be a better u/s!!! Maybe twins!?! lol :)


----------



## c.m.c

I know I can't wait to next wed...FX there's a heartbeat....I'm o petrified still


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-KMFX for you!! I am so petrified too!! I totally understand!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay nurses called, kinda tried to talk me out of it...Said if I go in Friday for u/s they might not see anything but I asked well can I just do bloodwork tomorrow morning and she said yes...like why is it a big deal if I want to come in? She was trying to tell me pain is normal blah blah..I told her last ectopic I had no pain! So I am worried...geesh..she was nice but still just say ok come in, you know?


----------



## c.m.c

I think after what we have been through its normal to worry. FX you get one more bloods


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- yes I am going in tomorrow and I will be exactly 5 weeks and online it says average around 4-5,000 so I am hoping I am more than that for sure!


----------



## c.m.c

As long as it has doubled every 48 hrs don't worry about the number!!! Glad you got her to say yes!!!


----------



## Lucy529

:hugs: hope you ladies get great results the worrying never stops. 

AM glad that you got her to agree I wasn't able to get mine to do anything even after I cried to them 

CMC FX for you next apt Wed. Hope they're able to see something


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-I can't believe they wouldn't let you just do bloodwork again! How awful!!! Those nurses should have sympathy and compassion for what we have been thru!!!

Afm-I did bloodwork this morning, should have results in about 3-4 hours. I do have like a dull achy pain on my right side...I am actually thinking it's a cyst. I have gotten cysts before and it feels like this but then one time when I thought I had a cyst forming I had nothing, so who knows! Praying my numbers are good and 9 more days till the ultrasound! lol


----------



## Lucy529

AM I had all sorts of pains and feelings so I get your worry FX for great numbers will keep checking in to find out


----------



## c.m.c

I had another scan today at work...defo only one sac.

AM how did your HCG go?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Thank you!!! It makes me feel so much better! I should be getting results back any time now lol...of course when I desperately want them they never call right away!


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Is the one sac doing good? What happened to the other sac? I haven't gotten my results yet- and I am dyyyiiing lol


----------



## c.m.c

It was prob just part of the uterine wall and not a sac...the dr says it wasn't a sac anyway


My scan was just at work and trans abdominal.....think we could almost see a foetal pole...it's so early though

Next Wed il get a trans vaginal scan so FX....

Let us know how u get on AM!


----------



## Lucy529

AM so true they never call when we need them too they like to torture us LOL

CMC I think you'll def see more at next u/s FX for you Hun


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ok they called and I am not happy...they said my blood was 2,041 and she said that was normal because I am doubling but I feel like I should be more than that...so I am just so worried..I was 6,000 last time I had my ectopic and I was 6w3d I want to see if they would let me come Friday....I dunno...I want to cry :(


----------



## c.m.c

AM they're perfect...that works out at 8000 for 6 weeks next week


----------



## Lucy529

Hun the numbers sound great try to relax :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies! I guess it's just so easy to get worked up about it, you know? My husband and I sat down and realized the last time I had my ectopic I was only like 550 at 5 weeks so I am doing A LOT better than last time...ahh 8 more days lol..trying to take one day at a time now!


----------



## Lucy529

AM that's the best way to look at it one day at a time today your pregnant. Believe me your going to feel all sorts of twinges and sensations that will freak you out but it's lo growing until your told dif you have a healthy bean in there :hugs: as I know this journey is emotional and stressful 

Well am off to pick up some baby items I bought then my drs check up not baby related today :( but def will check on you lovelies when I get back 

CMC how you holding up Hun ?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Yes, I have decided that I am going to do that! Take one day at a time! And be happy that I am pregnant and just pray that bean is in there! There is nothing more I can do but play the waiting game for 8 more days hahaha. AND yes so emotional and stressful but I am trying one day at a time!

Have fun with the baby stuff! And boo to doctors, if it's not for the baby who wants to go to the docs lol! 

Yes CMC when is your next u/s?


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy you can have fun buying all the lovely blue stuff now woo hoo....

AFM...next scan is next Wed, I'm so scared as I'm sore at my right side. My HCG is over 10,000 yet we haven't seen foetal pole or hb yet??? 

Wish it was next wed as I'd know then!


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- it's funny how you and I are freaking out...I am scared of my low numbers and your wondering where your fetal pole is with high numbers...why can't we just have normal numbers and see everything, you know?! GRR so unfair! I know next week is SOO LONG...I go next Friday...But I know they will see amazing things for you next week!!! :)


----------



## c.m.c

I hope sp AM.... FX for us next week!!

Wish I didn't know I was pregnant till I was like 8 weeks lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- I agree!!! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies am glad you girls have each other to freak out with I mean it in a good way am sure next week you'll both get great news to ease your minds a bit

So we bought used baby gear off of Craigslist everything is pretty cute was a bit dirty but cleaned and washed everything couldn't keep the play yard as it was broken and ripped but that's ok I have another in mind :)

A little story for y'all at my apt today the nurse was taking my vitals and asking the regular questions she then asks if my periods are regular? I looked at her puzzled and say "well am pregnant so haven't had a period in awhile" she then says " does she know about this?" (meaning the dr I've been seeing for over a year and once a month since my BFP) she then asked how far along I was? I was pissed bc she's staring at her laptop the whole time which is where my records are kept did it not show up? The nurse is a dif one but I have seen her before its at the same clinic I go :dohh:


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy....that nurse sounds soooo clued in..not!! Ha ha I bet she felt like a right eejit.

Glad you got some baby things.

Just noticing your signature....congrats on naming your wee boy!! How wonderful!!

AM....yes I think Lucy is right...we are both just gonna freak out together to next week. FX for us


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Wow I would be so annoyed with that nurse...like really? First off she should be checking your chart and secondly she should of been paying attention! Some people just don't get it!!! But I am glad you got some things!! Baby shopping is always so much fun!! :) P.s. I love the name too!! very cute!! I can't wait to see pics!! When are you due?

CMC-Yes, I am very thankful I have you!! You have the same situation as me and it's much easier to talk to someone who knows what it's like then my friends here, you know? I mean, I know they try but they have no idea!


----------



## Lucy529

Morning lovelies :) been dreaming of food all night so naturally am super hungry LOL 

CMC we chose Ivan bc of the meaning "gift from God" and also it's easy to say in English and Spanish my in laws don't speak English and Jose is my hubby's first name I didn't want to do the jr. thing 

Am your so right people irl don't get it here either of why even tho am as far as I am I still worry or why I use my Doppler this is why I hang in here more than FB I announced it that we're having a boy and had one person say "congrats it's about time" needless to say my hubby was pissed so I just said " I waited for the right time and man" 

The nurse did apologize I'm glad I don't get my prenatal from them tho :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy- I love the name!!! Matteo means gift from God in Italian...I am Italian and we speak it at home and my husband is Italian but his family doesn't speak it or really do any of the traditions but I want to name my future boy Matteo Anthony, Anthony is my husband name..I don't want a junior either!! How funny!! We are similar!! 

Wow someone said that on fb?!! I LOVE your answer though! People just don't understand...do they ever think, oh maybe they had trouble or complications?!!?! uurgggh...but anyways you are getting your boy soon so that's all that matters!! :)


----------



## Lucy529

AM love the name that is so cute and am sure your hubby loves it too

My boss said the same thing he couldn't believe that she said he lo agreed I gave the right answer but its true some people don't have a brain


----------



## c.m.c

Love both your names choices ladies...very pretty....and very meaningful .... I would be clueless with names for baby....my DD is Ava Jane

My DH is Nathan and he loves Ethan as a name...think it means gift from God or else God has chosen??


----------



## Lucy529

CMC Ethan is a very cute name :) m sure once you knowwhatyour having you'll think of something 

Ava Jane is very cute too


----------



## c.m.c

DH didn't want to know with DD but I sneakily found out at work and kept it to myself...I'm a radiographer ...it was too tempting.

FX all goes well this time I might stay team yellow


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- LOVE the name Ava and Ethan is a super cute name too!!!! Are you excited for Wednesday?! KMFX for you!! I go Friday!! Ahhh I am nervous lol!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Can't wait for news from you two !!!:) super excited


----------



## c.m.c

I'm getting nervous yes!!! Just cannot wait to wed....praying for good news for us!!!

My first excruciating pain with the ectopic was at 5+6 which is where I am today.....FX no pain!! Really wanna get today over and be 6weeks tomorrow FX


----------



## Lucy529

CMC it will be over before you know it :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

See I had no pain at all...so this SUPER scares me...but I have a lot less cramping then last time...AND I have a HUGE cold sore and I think a wart popped up on my hand and I read that it's totally normal to get these while pregnant. So I am hoping these are good signs lol! Can it be Wednesday tomorrow then Friday the next day? Haha let's just skip Tues and Thurs!


----------



## c.m.c

It scares me too that you had no pain AM!! I think if the ectopic is close to the uterus it can bed in quite well and even last to second tri.....but lets not think of that as we have doubling HCG !! 

Goodness YES fast forward this week!! What are we not like?


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- haha yes yes let's not think that at all!! 1 more day for you!!! AHHH so close!! 3 more days for me hahaha not like I am counting or anything haha

Question, ladies that had their ectopic pregnancies, were you on any medicine or anything? Like ok I took clomid and got an IUI and had the ectopic. I read that ectopics are definitely common with IUI's and IVF's so I was just wondering if this is true for you guys? Also, if you did get an ectopic with IUI or IVF did you get an ectopic after getting prego naturally? I can't find any answers on this online!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Lucy529

AM not much help with your question I was only taking metformin the dr that did my surgery said that the reason likely for my ectopic was bc of scar tissue from previous surgery to remove my ovary and tube bc of a tumor


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-thank you for your answer! THE crazy thing is...we tried for so long so we saw the fertility specialists and they did all these tests on me..HSG with dye and said both my tubes were clear and fine...so to get an ectopic was like really? WTF? How? but I did lose my left tube and I am pretty positive I ovulated from the right side, so I am hoping it went to the right area haha!


----------



## Lucy529

You'll know soon Hun we just have to think positive that everything is going ok


----------



## c.m.c

I had no surgery and no fertility help! Nothing! Never used coil, have had one sexual partner my whole life so no pelvic inflammatory disease.......no reason why it happened?

Just unlucky I guess


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- WOW, really? What did the doctor say? What is Coil?


----------



## c.m.c

The coil is a mirena coil used for birth control

I've had nothing.

Dr just said that most ectopics are a fluke with no reason or cause ......


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc-ook thanks..wow so sad and so annoying at the same time!!!


----------



## Peacenik

c.m.c said:


> I had no surgery and no fertility help! Nothing! Never used coil, have had one sexual partner my whole life so no pelvic inflammatory disease.......no reason why it happened?
> 
> Just unlucky I guess

Same here. No surgery, no assistance, no PID or STDs...nothing but bad luck!


----------



## AllieK

Hi, there, ladies-- I was on here a lot last fall after my first ectopic treated with methotrexate. That was Oct. We tried again in January and got pregnant right away. It actually was a heterotopic pregnancy. I had twins but one was in my tube and one was in my uterus. The one in the uterus had a heartbeat at 7 weeks! I had emergency surgery in March at 7 weeks and they removed my left tube. My pregnancy continued on for 9 more weeks until I went in to my 16 week appointment and my baby boy did not have a heartbeat anymore. I was crushed.

So now I have only 1 tube and am TTC again. I'm scared I will never conceive again with only one tube! 

Do any of you only have one tube? Heterotopic is so rare! However, I see one of you had one? I wish my baby boy was still alive. One doctor thinks he passed because of the surgery, but another doctor ran tests on me and found out I have Factor V Leiden, which is a blood clotting disorder. He thinks thats why baby died.

Ugh. Anyway, I'm about to O soon, I hope I get a BFP.


----------



## Lucy529

Allie :hugs: so sorry or your losses 

I had one tube and one ovary when I had my ectopic and my dr was able to save it she did a great job as I'm not 19 weeks pregnant with my first there are many others on here that have had just one tube left and have gone on to have their rainbows there are actually two lovely ladies that are pregnant at the moment after a heterotopic pregnancy I'm sure they'll chime in 

FX for you Hun we 're here if you need to talk


----------



## AllieK

Thank you, Lucy! I'm trying to remain hopeful! I am blessed to have a beautiful daughter that just turned 6 and a handsome son who is 3 1/2. I was hoping for one more baby to complete our family. It's been a struggle since last September when we had our first ectopic! I had no risk factors. No surgeries, IUDs, infections, no endometriosis, nothing. I've only had one sexual partner, too! It's crazy. Just bad luck, I guess.

Thanks for the hugs. I miss my little boy. I know 16 weeks is early when you think of women who have lost babies in their 3rd trimester....but I had seen him jumping around and sucking his thumb just a few weeks before he died. 

I am hopeful, though! Blessings to you all!


----------



## Lucy529

It's never to early when you lose a baby Hun we love them from the moment we see those two lines a loss is a loss no matter the time 

Really hope you get your rainbow soon the waiting is horrible it took me a year and a half to get an other BFP hope you get your soon


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Let us know how it goes today!!!

Allie-So sorry for your loss!!! But there are women on here who are pregnant after heterotopic pregnancy! This is the best place to be for support!!!


----------



## c.m.c

allie im so sorry, i too had a heterotopic pregnancy. i lost the pregnancy in the uterus one week before the ectopic was discovered. hope you get your bfp soon.


AFM... had a scan and there was a second sac that never developed, however there was a lovely sac, with foetal pole and heartbeat measuring 6 weeks. so im so relieved. can believe i almost had twins again. though i think the 2 sac thing is very common and a lot of people never know as not many people have scans that early.


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-YAYYYYYY!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! What was the baby's heartbeat rate?!!? I am hoping when I go I will be okay too!!! Maybe we will have our babies the same day since we had surgery the same day tooo..that would be awesome lol! Your my twin ;)


----------



## c.m.c

they didnt check the rate they said it was just an early heartbeat and all measured correct for 6 weeks. he just did a trans abdominal scan as he said no point doing trans vaginal when we can see what we want. its still early days but im so happy. il post a pic later...its sooo tiny 6mm!!!!

good luck for fri AM I know you must be sooo excited but anxious.


----------



## c.m.c

id love it if we both had our babes on the same day!!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-awww so exciting!!! When do you go back?!?! Yes I am nervous and anxious and scared and excited in all...and now my mom just got admitted to ER for chest pains so now I am nervous for her and I don't want bad news Friday...we couldn't take any more bad news! I hope it's good news so I can make my mom happy because she has prayed for me for a baby for so long!!


----------



## Lucy529

CMC :happydance: congrats sweetie so glad everything is going good 

AM hope everything is ok with you mom Hun FX for you for Friday :) 

Afm I have my 20 week u/s tomorrow with a fetal specialist praying that everything is going good with my little man just heard his heart beating away (thanks to who ever invented the Doppler) am so excited for tom my hubby's coming with me :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Thank you!! I am more crampy and have more pressure today so of course I am freaking out...Have fun tomorrow!! So exciting the hubby can go with you!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM I think it's all normal remember we are more in tune with our bodies so feel more than we would if we were oblivious to what can go wrong. Two days Hun and you will know keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-ya I think just everything I feel now I panic and you are right, it's because we've been through it before! Ahhh can't wait till Friday at 11 am haha..I get queasy thinking about it! lol


----------



## c.m.c

AM I hope your mum is ok!! My FX fir u Friday. I'm quite crampy tonight too. Try not to panic....rem that HCG has been doubling


Lucy.....awww the 20 week scan is fab....it's defo a time when u can relax more. Let us know how it goes


----------



## c.m.c

Today's scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AllieK

Thanks for the welcome!!!! CMC--your scan pic looks just like my last pregnancy at 6 weeks! Congrats! At 6 weeks exactly, we had a heartbeat of 108bpm. Slowly it increased to 125, then 135, then 186! Then back to 165. This was my little boy I lost at 16 weeks in May (probably due to my blood clotting issue).

I'm so happy for all of your BFPs. It gives me hope as I, too, only have 1 tube. I'm so worried that I won't conceive again. You guys really give me hope though!!


----------



## Lucy529

CMC love the scan pic :) 

Will def let you girls know how it goes am so excited to see him again I can't wait to meet him :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-AWWW love the scan!! That was not a vaginal ultrasound and the pic came out that good? That is awesome!! 

Lucy-How exciting!! Soon your son will be here and I can't wait to see pics!!! :)


----------



## Lucy529

AM I know only a few more months the hubs and I were talking last night and we really think that I might end up with a c section just bc he was already 9 oz at 17+6 we'll see what the specialist says today everything is riding on this u/s


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy how did the scan go?

AM FX for tomorrow I'm excited for you let us know how it goes


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Thank you!! I am soooo nervous!!!! Every twinge, cramp, pain I feel I freak out!! loL


----------



## c.m.c

I'm the same you will be great...ectopics don't have doubling HCG so u will be great!


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies well the scan was great I saw my little boy barely cooperating but doing good he is stubborn 
the part I didn't like was talking to the dr she had made me paranoid beyond belief she said that bc of my high BP, diabetes and now weight that there are risks, which I knew like a big baby a small baby but then she said a still born baby and premature labor, which I had not heard those words from my OB so naturally am freaking out especially since he heart rate was 123 
I have to go back in 4 weeks bc she said they needed more measurements that they could not get today bc he would not cooperate but from what she saw she said things looked ok but could not be sure I swear she was not sure about anything :( 
I might be over thinking this and his heart rate might be low bc he was relaxing but she just freaked me out although she said nothing about it and the tech said that it was in normal range this is going to be a long 4 weeks


----------



## c.m.c

Awww Lucy try not to panic. She prob doesn't commit herself tO any answers with anything by the sounds of it.

Heart rates will always be slowers when baby is asleep and he could hav been by the sounds f it.

I know it will be a stress but u have to try and think of the positives from the scan.

Did you always have diabetes or is it gestational?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy- I know it's hard not to stress out from what she said but I heard that baby's heart rate are lower when sleeping too...is there anyway you are allowed back in 1 or 2 weeks? I know I couldn't wait 4 weeks...and if the great thing is medicine has come such a long way that if he does get bigger they will schedule a C section and then you'll have nothing to worry about, you know?


----------



## Lucy529

CMC I've had diabetes which I had been taken off my meds bc I lost weight and had it under control my bp was to low so they lowered my meds last week too 

AM no they won't see me sooner bc they need other measurements just gotta wait for my dr to call and see what she thinks but the thing is my dr has not mentioned anything about my weight being a huge issue I knew I couldn't gain to much which I haven't but never Ben told it was that bad 

I guess she just freaked me out but i know that they have to tell you the risks but she kept repeating stillborn which is what freaked me out luckily I got my Doppler and will def be using it more cant wait til he begins to move around more properly here's his profile pic from yesterday :) 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_IMG_20130822_213614_088_zpsebc52cda.jpg


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG the pic is beautiful!!! You can clearly see him!!! Yes, I think using the doppler daily will help you feel better!! I know they have to tell us the stats but really? We are already going to panic since we have had ectopic pregnancies!! But again he is beautiful!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Just got back!!! There is a baby there with a heart beating away!!!!! They didn't tell me the heart rate I go back Sept. 4th and get to know then!!! SO excited!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM. :happydance: congrats Hun. !!!!! So happy or you :)


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats AM that's fab news


Lucy your pic is amazing


----------



## Lucy529

We're doing 4D at the next check up she tried yesterday but said he still looked a little skeletal LOL so she said at 24 weeks he hold have some fat on him to see him properly can't wait countdown begins :) 

I'm so happy that you two are getting great u/s ok now try to relax a little ok :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hahah yes yes I am so much more relaxed now! We are telling our parents tonight!!! So that should be exciting!!!


----------



## kaznib

c.m.c said:


> The coil is a mirena coil used for birth control
> 
> I've had nothing.
> 
> Dr just said that most ectopics are a fluke with no reason or cause ......

Havent been on here in awhile congrats on your pregnancy fellow Mrs. NI buddy! how exciting! after a heterotopic aswell!:thumbup:


----------



## kaznib

Hi Lucy! great pic!
I am also having a little boy, 4 weeks to go now and cannot wait, its dragging a little because im so excited .... u will be just fine!! this is your time x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats Kaznib-You are full term soon, right!! Can't wait to see your baby!!!

AFM-I am getting a little bit of Pelvic Pressure, on and off, is this normal too? it's different from the other cramping I get.


----------



## c.m.c

Kaznib, thank you. I'm totally shocked my last period was only 6 weeks post surgery so was shocked but utterly delighted.

Such exciting times for you ahead. The last few weeks are hard. Just try to relax and rest if you can....though I bet u cannot sleep at the min.


AM...I'm sure it's normal....it's not painful is it? I rem with dd having that but t was from about 20weeks, I had thrush when preg once and it felt like pressure it was soooo weird. I think blood flow down there is increased so lots of those feelings can be normal.

Just be vigilant if you're sore then check it out but, you know baby isn't ectopic which is great.


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Ya it doesn't hurt or anything I just noticed it, you know? I read online it is normal and it comes and goes with the other cramping so I am just assuming it's all involved but ahh anything I feel I freak out! lol Sometimes I wish I didn't feel so much!


----------



## c.m.c

I know it's sooooo hard to relax after n ectopic. 

I have some pain at my left side at times but I'm assuming its the haematoma that's left there as there's no tube there and the ovary was nearly lost too so I guess I'm still healing.

You're still healing too. Cramps and stretching are normal....think it's called round ligament pain.

Just make sure it's not really painful...


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: 

Kaznib your so close how exciting, every new weeks excites me too can't wait to see pics of your little boy

AM you'll notice a lot of things you might not have noticed otherwise once baby gets bigger he or she will pick a side and you'll feel it as pressure my son loves my left side which will ache at time :) 

CMC how you doing Hun? 

Oh and get sleep while you can as the bump grows it becomes harder to sleep especially if like me you get dreams that scare you so far the worse ones are my hubby making out with a housekeeper that makes me mad bc she a flirt and doesn't know boundaries the other I dreamed that that I had IVF and ended up preggers with a baby horse :shrug: at the u/s we could see the hoofs and I kept crying that I didn't want a baby horse but a real baby LOL :haha: hormones 
The one with my hubby I woke up pissed off at him and I wouldn't let him near me :haha:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-thank you!! That makes me feel better!! I read online it could be from constipation which I definitely had yesterday and gas so it could be that too..I think since the ectopic everything I feel I freak out about, you know?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-hahaha your dreams are so funny!!! I had dreams about Rhino's last night but not birthing them hahaha


----------



## Lucy529

AM yes after an ectopic every thing makes you panic or wonder if they missed something but am sure your ok Hun I hate the gas my tummy hurts until its relieved LOL but its uncomfy and so is constipation but that eased a bit for me right now I really crave spicy food but get horrible heartburn so I really try to limit that 

Yeah my dreams go from funny to scary all in one night I have oaken up crying or pissed off LOL but wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## c.m.c

I'm good ladies!!

Ha ha Lucy your dream story is sooo funny. Your poor hubby getting the cold shoulder because of a dream :haha:

I'm hoping to try and get a scan next wed. Not much to report!

Just cannot control my hunger:dohh: don't wanna be unhealthy but it's sooooo hard!

I usually follow slimming world and am strict and exercise but I've just had 2 slices of toast and butter for supper:blush: to be fair I did have a swim this evening


----------



## Lucy529

CMC it evens out LOL 
I try my darnest to eat healthy but I can't help it am constantly hungry :( and its usually something bad although lately I can't stand anything to greasy it make me sick


----------



## c.m.c

AM I love watching your ticker......this week we have a blueberry in our belly......


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-OMG there are days when I eat horrible and then there are days I can't eat anything at all!!! Today I have super bad heartburn but I will take it over MS any day!!! When is your next ultrasound? My next one is Sept. 4th :) A week from today!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I don't have one scheduled. I'm gonna try and get a sneaky one next week if I can


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- yes yes for sure! I was kinda mad because when I went for my first one we got to see the baby and the heartbeat flicker and when I asked what the rate was he said oh this visit we are just making sure everything is there and next visit we will get the rate...really? You couldn't just tell me real quick lol...but 6 more days! I want to buy a doppler so bad but it's kinda expensive to get one that will work at 8 weeks lol!


----------



## Lucy529

Morning ladies up brigh and early not by choice LOL between my dog snoring next to me he refuses to sleep anywhere and my son kicking this early morning I couldn't sleep ooh well I gues this is prep for when he's here LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww lucy that is exciting to feel him kick!! I can't wait to have that!


----------



## c.m.c

Awww Lucy u bet you're tired though its fab to have your wee boy kicking I bet it's not so fab to have your other boy snoring:haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Lol it took me by surprise bc all I've really felt was flutters and occasional movements but not as obvious as that one 
My other little boy is something else I love him to death but I've put a pillow between us to keep him a bit away from me lol he used to love my hubby now it's me all the time but he's so cute :) I'll see if I can upload a pic of him :)


----------



## Lucy529

This is my fur baby taking one of his many naps LOL 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_photobucket-9281-1353631510004.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_photobucket-23815-1341512135249.jpg

He loves my bed


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww your puppy is so cute!!! I have a miniature dachshund and I love him!! He knew I was pregnant before me, following me everywhere, staying by my side..I knew something had to be up!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM my hubs and I noticed that too but I just thought he was mad at my hubby :haha: or that he missed me once I took my test it all made sense LOL now it's like he's glued to me I love him but sometimes I need my space


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy your doggies are cute. I have 2 too


----------



## Lucy529

CMC I only have one :) we were going to adopt a second but he's more of a loner doggie and doesn't like other dogs in the house he'll tolerate for a bit but then it's time for them to go sorry for the confusing pics but its the same pup he's snoring away now too LOL


----------



## c.m.c

I think when they've always been on their own they couldn't have another!

I had 2 then one got knocked down, milo was devastated he burned for ages so 2 weeks later we got a new pup and milo loved having a new companion!

I truly believe they know about sooooo much tool like pregnancies


----------



## Lucy529

My hubby says all animals can sense something but I just saw a show that says dogs do have a "sense" of things I just hope that he accepts the baby he's a rescue and we don't know much about his history he doesn't like kids at all but my hubby thinks that he will love Ivan FX that's true


----------



## c.m.c

My dogs adapted very well Lucy so I am sure your little doggie will too


----------



## Lucy529

cmc I really hope so bc there is no way that we are getting rid of him we would just keep them separated but everything that I have researched says that they see it as a new member of their pack? I was told to put one of my hubby's shirts in the crib and let it absorb baby's smell and then allow my pup to sleep with that shirt so we are going to be doing that anything to allow him to get used to a baby


----------



## c.m.c

Yes I did that with a blanket too. I don't have my dogs sleep in at night but they were in all day nd evening and were totally fine!! Lots of sniffing and exploring but totally fine.

I could never ever give a dog away!! Ever!!!


----------



## AllieK

Hope everyone is well! I'm about 5 dpo....will probably test next week!


----------



## Lucy529

CMC same here we love him like our own he's spoiled, and we know him so that I'd def not an option we might start to make him sleep in his bed tho he refuses to sleep anywhere but next to me I laid on the floor last night he was on the couch with my hubby he jumped off went to lick me and then just laid next to me my hubby is funny he says he loves more than him I just say yep I got our two boys LOL :)

Allie FX for you Hun


----------



## c.m.c

Ha ha Lucy it's so funny how spoilt they get!

Allie FX for u!! I have a feeling your BFP will be quick as you have had fast ones before


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-there is books online about how to get your dog ready! Even like taking them on walks with the stroller! Also the blanket is a great idea! Luckily, I have many young nieces and nephews that my dog has been around and he loves kids so I am not worried and I am sure your dogs will be okay too..it's just you have to train them right away..maybe even practice with a baby doll..I mean I know it sounds crazy but if it's worth it for the dogs to get used to it now, I totally would!


----------



## Lucy529

AM def looking into the doll thing my hubby is confident he'll adjust well am hoping he will he's such a sweetie but hates kids :( at least bigger ones but hoping he'll accept ours as part of his "pack"


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Yes he might accept him too but always worth a try! I would die if I lost my dog so like we have a running stroller lol and we took my nephew in it and he did good. My friend has like a 2 month old and came over and my dog did ok..but licked him right int he face as he was sleeping lol...woke the baby up which is fine he licked him but ugh got to get that under control real fast! Did you ever get pressure on your cervix? I get pressure from time to time on my cervix and I freaked out but I did tons or research and ppl say it's normal and goes away in the 2nd trimester!


----------



## Lucy529

Yep pressure and aches too and wit til s/he kicks your bladder :) that fun especially if its full 

You'll get these little twitches and pulling those would freak me out and once your uterus begins to grow more for me I got cramps under my bbs literally felt my organs getting pushed up still do at times 
I have no small kids to borrow lol the only one is a bigger 3 yr old and although she loves dogs my dog hates her :( I think am going to try the doll thing I need one that cries


----------



## Amcolecchi

Phew thank you..I still freak out with everything I feel...I know it's normal given our circumstances but I still get so nervous!! Oh yes definitely do the doll thing! I heard it really helps!! Let us know how it goes!!

Afm-I get an ultrasound tomorrow! If everything is A-ok I "graduate" from the specialist and then I go to a regular OBGYN!


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-How are you?


----------



## Lucy529

FX that you graduate from them and can enjoy your pregnancy will def let you know how it goes with my pup


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girls I had a scan yesterday....all good
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c.m.c

AM ...FX you graduate...I've no doubt u will


----------



## Lucy529

CMC glad everything is good :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- looks great!!! AWW thank you! I am sure I will too but still nervous lol. Hopefully we get to know the heart rate tomorrow!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy so this morning was great!!! I got to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!! It was at 157!!! Such a great morning! I am 7w4d he wants me to come back in two weeks, not sure why since everything is ok but maybe since the ectopic he is going to follow me thru the entire 1st trimester! But in two weeks is our wedding anniversary so we are excited to get another ultrasound! 

How do I upload the image again? lol sorry!


----------



## Lucy529

Aaaw Hun congrats so excited for you Hun glad your bean is growing so great !!! 

I use photobucket to upload pics :) 

Great morning my little Ivan has been moving so much since yesterday it went from a few movements every now and then to a full flip last night but he still won't let his daddy feel LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay, did this work! https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/20130904_081804_zps8b9a0b32.jpg


----------



## Lucy529

Yes it did so cute congrats Hun !!!


----------



## c.m.c

Yeahhhhh AM lovely pic.....looks a bit like mine...like a wee turtle lol! Cute


----------



## saveme

:flower:Hi ladies, I have been so obsessed with you all to mention some c.m.c,lucy,and amc I love that you all have perfect little rainbow babies thus far congrats to you all. I've had 2 ectopics and 1mc you ladies give me so much hope. 
A little background on me:
I have both my tubes still, but kinda worry it's not such a good thing to keep the 1 I have had both ep's in... I've had the hsg done last year they said all clear, then I decided in July me and DH need to start trying again and BAMB BFP on 1st try.. But once again ectopic Dr can find no real reason as to why I'm having them:shrug: I'm still in the waiting period now unfortunately for hcg to hit below 5. Last time I checked it was at 16 on the 27th dr was pretty sure when I seen him on the 30th that my levels should already be under 5 but then Wed I started having sore (.)Y(.) I sent DH to store and took a test I can swear I see a very faint +
So I'm just waiting around till next week Tuesday to get more blood draws:coffee:
But I just wanted to vent a little and when it's my turn again I can give someone like myself hope that all this can happen but you can still have your miracle. Like you gals are doing for me.:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Saveme :hugs: am so sorry for your losses Hun 

Praying that you get your rainbow baby very soon yes one day you too will be an example that miracles do happen.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi save me. I'm sorry for your losses....goodness it's exciting though to think that you could have your BFP next week...FX.....

It's awful to have gone though 2 ectopics I am sure you're terrified....though at least they are both same tube.

My FX that the other tube carries this next little bean!! Sometimes it's easier to lose a tube for future TTC..though its hard to relax with only one tube.

I'm so glad to hear your hsg went well...don't give up!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-I am so sorry for your losses hunny but we are all here for you! Like cmc said you could get your BFP next week! Have you expressed to the doctor about wanting just to remove the tube? Good Luck hunny!! We are all here for you!! :)


----------



## saveme

Amcolecchi said:


> Saveme-I am so sorry for your losses hunny but we are all here for you! Like cmc said you could get your BFP next week! Have you expressed to the doctor about wanting just to remove the tube? Good Luck hunny!! We are all here for you!! :)




c.m.c said:


> Hi save me. I'm sorry for your losses....goodness it's exciting though to think that you could have your BFP next week...FX.....
> 
> It's awful to have gone though 2 ectopics I am sure you're terrified....though at least they are both same tube.
> 
> My FX that the other tube carries this next little bean!! Sometimes it's easier to lose a tube for future TTC..though its hard to relax with only one tube.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear your hsg went well...don't give up!!!!!!




Lucy529 said:


> Saveme :hugs: am so sorry for your losses Hun
> 
> Praying that you get your rainbow baby very soon yes one day you too will be an example that miracles do happen.

:flower:Well I finally got a neg(-) 3days following that slightly + hpt so I'm happy I go in tomorrow to make sure my hcg is pre-pregnancy levels and me and DH plan on ttc in October so hopefully it all works out. Also I will be under the supervision of a FS so I can't wait and am so excited about it. I'm just hoping for the best and praying that me and DH get our rainbow baby soon[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
Anyway thank you so much girls I'm relieved I have a place that I can go to vent, and express my concerns and gain hope all at the same time.


----------



## Lucy529

Saveme- Hope you are able to get the ball rolling and get a fast BFP Hun. It is exciting once your given the all clear really praying for you Hun and yes we're all here for you :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-I still see a FS too! The nice thing about that is when you do get your BFP he will see you every 2 weeks and you get an ultrasound every time! So you will see your little bean grow!!! GL to you hunny!! Oct. will be here before you know it!! :)


----------



## saveme

Lucy529 said:


> Saveme- Hope you are able to get the ball rolling and get a fast BFP Hun. It is exciting once your given the all clear really praying for you Hun and yes we're all here for you :)




Amcolecchi said:


> Saveme-I still see a FS too! The nice thing about that is when you do get your BFP he will see you every 2 weeks and you get an ultrasound every time! So you will see your little bean grow!!! GL to you hunny!! Oct. will be here before you know it!! :)

Thanks Lucy, AM- I am hoping and praying for the best as well. AM- that would be so reassuring that the FS would see me every 2weeks and to be able to see the little bean in the right place and the heart beating so amazing... :thumbup: I can't wait! Thanks girls so much for the support it helps more than you know.
And I'm so happy that all of your pregnancies are going great and those little babies are beautiful and healthy.:baby:


----------



## Nazz4

:hi: Hello ladies! Obviously I'm new here... I had an abdominal pregnancy and had surgery in May at 9 weeks along. Basically I went into my doc in a lot of pain, they did an ultrasound and took me into surgery right away. The baby bursted through my right tube and implanted onto my bladder. I had a lot of abdominal bleeding and if I had waited another day I might have died! So scary! They cauterized the tube, so I still have it.

Well, I went back on the pill after the surgery and about a month ago I ran out and haven't refilled it... so I guess we are really just NTNP right now. It took almost a year to conceive the ectopic even though we are both very young. I'm pretty scared of it happening again... especially since after having an ectopic you are more likely to have another, AND since my tube is cauterized I'm sure I would have another if it was in the same tube again. And I see that someone on this thread did just have a second one. That makes it so real and I'm very sorry, I can't imagine going through all this again.

I was also wondering if anyone else has this: whenever we get... intimate... the area where the ectopic was (the right ovary, tube, idk exactly what it is, but that area) feels weird... It isn't really painful, but I just feel something there, like pressure maybe? Am I the only one? :shrug:

Well I just wanted to meet some people to chat with who are in a similar situation as me. I hope everyone here has good luck and please share some success stories if you know any!
:dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nazz-Sorry about your loss! Ectopics are so scary!! I had no pain with mine, we just happened to have an u/s and he saw nothing and then had the surgery. I actually lost my left tube BUT the second we started to try, I got pregnant! So have faith you will get pregnant again :)

You will have pressure from time to time where your scar is...I am thinking when we had sex I do remember just a slight discomfort, it could be your body healing. If it gets any worse I would call the docs just to be safe. But you should be fine! When you do get pregnant you will feel cramps and pressure in the scar areas too! It's like it never goes away!


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz so sorry about your loss, I had an ectopic it's been almost two years I only have one tube and they were able to save it luckily it was really early I was bleeding before my BFP and had just one really sharp pain my dr decided not to wait and did exploratory surgery they found it and saved my tube we were waiting to try until this July since I wanted to lose weight but got a happy natural surprise in may (I was told I might have to use clomid to conceive) 
For a few months I think I had some discomfort where my scar was I had a c section type surgery so huge scar, but all is well as AM said if you get too uncomfortable call your dr and get checked FX for you Hun


----------



## c.m.c

Jazz I'm so sorry for your loss....I truly hope it's a fast BFP for you. I sometimes get left sided pain still 

As for me....had a scan today...baby is ,owing arms kicking legs and lifting head....it was amazing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lucy529

Cmc wow !!!! Congrats looks like a proper baby :) so happy for you


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks for all the good success stories, gives me some hope! I should be ovulating any day now so we will see what happens in a couple weeks. :D


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz hope you catch that eggie :)


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks, we just dtd but it was the first time in a few weeks (because of one thing after another) so im sure all his little guys were old and dead lol. Plus i Od before him and then read you should O after him.... so I made myself O again after haha omg... sorry tmi. I almost always O before him thoigh idk if there is anyway around it!! Well hopefully we get at least one more chance during the window of opportunity.


----------



## Lucy529

Hun we talk about so many personal things I think tmi is out the window LOL 

I have trouble with the big O but it might not really matter am sure it's one of those wives tales but I guess it couldn't hurt either anyway to hold off until he's done :blush: just a thought you could also elevate your feet after dtd. :)


----------



## saveme

:flower:Hi girls well doc called me last week to let me know hcg finally less than 2. He still advises me that he wants me and DH to wait 2/3 cycles before we try again. I was super stoked about seeing my AF back in full effect last week thinking I can start trying after I finish. Its what has kept me off of the depression wagon:cry: DH hears this and now insist we do exactly as the dr says. I'm so upset about it:growlmad: I know most people tell you to wait and let your body heal and give yourself time to grieve but honestly I don't want to do that.... I have been working out, eating super healthy, taking my prenatals and extra folic acid. I don't know maybe I'm being selfish, I just want to be as fertile as they say you are after a loss, but dtd is not going to happen DH is not budging on this, he keeps saying he wants us to have the best possible chance of having a healthy pregnancy and baby. I guess I was just ready to put behind me all the hurt and disappointment, by starting to try again so soon. I go in to see the fs in another 2weeks what feels like forever:wacko: I don't know I just needed to vent.


----------



## Nazz4

Lucy529 said:


> Hun we talk about so many personal things I think tmi is out the window LOL
> 
> I have trouble with the big O but it might not really matter am sure it's one of those wives tales but I guess it couldn't hurt either anyway to hold off until he's done :blush: just a thought you could also elevate your feet after dtd. :)

I usually put a pillow under my butt after lol. 

I'm sorry about you having to wait over there, I know when my Dr told me to wait and to go back on my pill I was super angry and sad, but after about a month or so of waiting I decided I didn't mind waiting because I realized I was still emotionally unstable after the whole thing. Of course everybody is different, that was just me (the whole thing really made me an emotional mess, OH was practically afraid of me lol). I'm still honestly unsure about the whole thing which is why we are just NTNP... we are just going with the flow. While you wait keep up the healthy lifestyle though! You are doing way better than I am! And keep in mind that yoga is good for fertility (our pregnancy happened after I started doing yoga twice a week :thumbup: who knows if that's what did it, but hey anything to help!)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-I had my surgery in May and got my first period in July and my doc said it was okay to start trying in July. How long has it been since the surgery? You do want your body to heal because when you are pregnant you will feel a lot of pulling and pressure in the surgery areas and you want to make sure that is all healed okay just in case! I know it's hard...I was like you. I was training for my half-marathon again, eating right, and wanted my period SO BAD.....it's when I went on vacation to relax, I got my period the next day! So stress does play a lot on our bodies!


----------



## c.m.c

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks for all the good success stories, gives me some hope! I should be ovulating any day now so we will see what happens in a couple weeks. :D

Hope you catch that egg:happydance::happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> Saveme-I had my surgery in May and got my first period in July and my doc said it was okay to start trying in July. How long has it been since the surgery? You do want your body to heal because when you are pregnant you will feel a lot of pulling and pressure in the surgery areas and you want to make sure that is all healed okay just in case! I know it's hard...I was like you. I was training for my half-marathon again, eating right, and wanted my period SO BAD.....it's when I went on vacation to relax, I got my period the next day! So stress does play a lot on our bodies!

Exactly the same for me -----save me.....I think you only need to wait if you had methotrexate.


My ectopic was attached to my bowel and I still got pregnant 7 weeks after surgery


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!!! I just went for my check up and new u/s pic! I am a day later but he didn't change the date because he said it's not that big of a deal. But the heartbeat was 167! Baby is doing great. Got to see and hear the heartbeat...the baby is curled up in this pic, he/she was sleeping lol! https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/9w4d_zpsafd4915c.jpg


----------



## Lucy529

Ooh AM how cute look like a cute gummy bear LOL :) 

Congrats Hun


----------



## c.m.c

Fab pic AM!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks ladies! I didn't get to see the baby move though. I think he/she was sleeping. Lucy, when did you see your baby first move? CMC- when is your next scan!?


----------



## Lucy529

I had a scan at 8+5 bc of bleeding and it seemed like he was wiggling around in there but at my 17+6 he was def bouncing around he clapped and was grabbing his boy bits LOL 

Last month at the specialist he was sleeping and wasn't really moving which worried me but the tech said all was well, I have an other u/s today :happydance: which I'm hoping she will do the 4D image am so excited :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-hahahaha that is sooo cute!!!! Ya, I am sure he was just sleeping! I am excited to see the 4D picture if you upload it!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

AM I had a scan there on Monday, have a pic on a couple of pages back...but next scan and appt is Tuesday!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

cmc-saw it and loved it!!!!! I go next Tuesday as well but it's a meeting with the midwife! I am excited!! I bet no u/s though...I go again Wed. Oct. 2nd and they are doing the spine test so I will get an u/s then and then I will get bloodwork for the down syndrome test, did you guys do those too?


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah they're offered, I didn't get it last time as it wouldn't have changed the outcome of my pregnancy if I was high risk downs.....I think some ladies who are a 1in2 chance fear their entire pregnancy yet their baby may not have it and then ladies with. 1in 10,000 chance could be that one unlucky one ...... I didn't want the stress but I did have the nucheal fold scan....


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: 

Well apt went great !!! He's growing perfectly and no markers for DS I didn't get the 12 week scan so they're checking now he was wiggling around ooh I loved it :D the dr was actually really nice this time thankfully and we discussed when delivery would be she said before 40 weeks so 38/39 weeks 

I'm going again in 4 weeks for another growth scan am so excited they didn't do the 4D as the tech said we should wait so we can get a good pic :) am fine with that knowing my son is growing and doing good is more important we then went shopping for more items bought our first pack of bottles and diapers its starting to hit me that by the end of the year I might be a mommy LOL 

Will upload a pic from today ooh AM he's still graving for his bits LOL :rofl:


----------



## Lucy529

Not a 4D but today's profile pic of my little boy :D

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_09a1c92a196cc61afcf242fa803f6725_zpsfb446bdc.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy fab pics....sooooo glad it's all going well


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-That pic is amazing!!!!! So cute!!!!! When are you due again!? I am happy everything is going great for you guys!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies its amazing looking at him go from a tiny blob to an actual baby LOL

AM am due Jan 11 but seems I might be induced a bit early :)


----------



## saveme

Amcolecchi said:


> Saveme-I had my surgery in May and got my first period in July and my doc said it was okay to start trying in July. How long has it been since the surgery? You do want your body to heal because when you are pregnant you will feel a lot of pulling and pressure in the surgery areas and you want to make sure that is all healed okay just in case! I know it's hard...I was like you. I was training for my half-marathon again, eating right, and wanted my period SO BAD.....it's when I went on vacation to relax, I got my period the next day! So stress does play a lot on our bodies!




c.m.c said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Saveme-I had my surgery in May and got my first period in July and my doc said it was okay to start trying in July. How long has it been since the surgery? You do want your body to heal because when you are pregnant you will feel a lot of pulling and pressure in the surgery areas and you want to make sure that is all healed okay just in case! I know it's hard...I was like you. I was training for my half-marathon again, eating right, and wanted my period SO BAD.....it's when I went on vacation to relax, I got my period the next day! So stress does play a lot on our bodies!
> 
> Exactly the same for me -----save me.....I think you only need to wait if you had methotrexate.
> 
> 
> My ectopic was attached to my bowel and I still got pregnant 7 weeks after surgeryClick to expand...

Hi girls, well we decided to try DH gave in and said "if it's meant to be it will be" so lastnight was the first official DTD:blush:
CMC and AM I did have the mtx and I didn't have surgery I still have both tubes, me and DH are no longer nervous or scared we both are going off of faith at this point... I've loaded up on my folic acid sup and I'm also taking a multi vit so other than eating healthy and exercising the rest is up to GOD.

Also I seen all the scan pics ladies those are some good looking pics...absolutely beautiful.:flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-Yayyy!!! I think you heal faster with the shot! GL to you guys!! Do you know when you are ovulating?

Afm-does anyone still get crampy from time to time? I know it can be gas and I know it's stretching but I just wanted to see if anyone else gets it too!


----------



## Lucy529

Saveme I did the same same thing I went on faith if it was meant to be it would be. It took a while and it was scary,still is, but I have faith that God will take care of my son and me. I will keep you in my prayers Hun for a fast BFP and a healthy pregnancy glad your hubby came around :) 

To be honest it's still sinking in that am going to have a baby in a few months. I talk to my hubby that am scared am going to be a bad mom just bc I always believed I would never have kids, don't get me wrong I love my son more than anything it just hasn't completely sunk in yet am sure now that I feel him it will def sink in.


----------



## Lucy529

AM I still do it sometimes is gas LOL others is stretching and sometimes it's just Ivan :shrug: at least I think it's him kicking something in there as long as they are not to uncomfortable you should be fine :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Aww you are going to be a great mommy!!!!! I have no doubt about that!!!

Thanks, I feel better you still feel that too. My doc says I am fine and it's everything we said but I just worry still lol!


----------



## saveme

Amcolecchi said:


> Saveme-Yayyy!!! I think you heal faster with the shot! GL to you guys!! Do you know when you are ovulating?
> 
> Afm-does anyone still get crampy from time to time? I know it can be gas and I know it's stretching but I just wanted to see if anyone else gets it too!




Lucy529 said:


> Saveme I did the same same thing I went on faith if it was meant to be it would be. It took a while and it was scary,still is, but I have faith that God will take care of my son and me. I will keep you in my prayers Hun for a fast BFP and a healthy pregnancy glad your hubby came around :)
> 
> To be honest it's still sinking in that am going to have a baby in a few months. I talk to my hubby that am scared am going to be a bad mom just bc I always believed I would never have kids, don't get me wrong I love my son more than anything it just hasn't completely sunk in yet am sure now that I feel him it will def sink in.

AM I'm not sure when I OV but me and DH just decided to dtd every other day. I've been temping since 1st day of AF, so I'll know soon enough. And Lucy you'll be a great mommy and soon enough that little man will be in your arms:baby:
Thanks ladies for all the good wishes I'm praying like crazy that we will have our little miracle soon.:flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies so I thought I had a UTI so the docs called me right in. Luckily I didn't but they still did and U/S to be nice!! This was the first time I saw the baby move! I was a little sad my hubby wasn't with me but when we go again next week I will eat some chocolate hahaha! 

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/10w3d_zps9be3cd5d.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

Fabulous pic AM....so exciting!!!

Lucy....you are going to be a wonderful mummy and wee Ivan will be in your arms before you know it


Save me....how's your cycle going?


How's everyone else?


----------



## Lucy529

AM how cute !!! Aaw love it 

Since I now know I'm getting induced I'm going to try to get a date out of the nurse when I see her on the first :) I'm pushing for end of Dec. like the 26 not really wanting the 31 as I would love for him to be born this year :) 

Ooh and I made it to 24 WEEKS !!!! Bump pic :D same place where hubby and I got married :) 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_42ce96d659d087757036812bc1dfc04c_zpsf8cd63fa.jpg


----------



## Nazz4

Awesome unborn baby pics guys! Ultrasound pics always kinda creep me out in a cute way lol they look like cute little aliens or something... no offence!

I am about 8 dpo now, give or take I guess. Been having symptoms, but I know all too well about having symptoms and then AF rearing her ugly head. Been peeing a lot, smell aversions, and gums have been bleeding when I brush. The weirdest though is that my boobs aren't sore like they always are which I take as a sign I am NOT pregnant because when I was preg before my boobs were more sore than ever! I guess I'll see soon!


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy you look fab!! O my goodness getting your date will be amazing....exciting!!

Nazz...don't overanalyse symptoms as I had none this time.......FX for you!! Did you chart or DTD everyday or anything special this month


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz you never know all I had this time was stuffy nose which still happens at times and my pup wouldn't leave me alone he still glues himself to my side LOL FX for you Hun 

CMC thanks am really hoping she tells me something :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-LOVE the pic!!!! Super cute!!!!

Nazz- hahaha my hubby and I joke around and say our baby is so possessed because the eye socket areas are so creepy lol!!


----------



## saveme

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies so I thought I had a UTI so the docs called me right in. Luckily I didn't but they still did and U/S to be nice!! This was the first time I saw the baby move! I was a little sad my hubby wasn't with me but when we go again next week I will eat some chocolate hahaha!
> 
> https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/10w3d_zps9be3cd5d.jpg

AM the scan pic is so cute...


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies, had my first official appt....baby is 8 days ahead so edd is now 7th April.

Was such a long day but sooooo glad all is well.

How is everyone?


----------



## Lucy529

Wow CMC great news :) so glad everything is going well for you now rest up


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- aww we are no longer the same day!! lol My fertility Specialist actually pushed me back from the 16th of April to the 19. BUT then I met with the midwife and the nurse wants to go off my last period date which would make me April 14...but I know when I ovulated so the earliest would be the 16th...so we will see if they make the official change tomorrow! But yayyy for April 8th, my puppy was born on that day and I love him so it's a great day too hehehe! How are you feeling?!


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks Lucy, hope youre doing well


AM...awww why do thy change our dates lol? I know I ovulated early but not that early...I bet we still have babies on the same day!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- hahaha I bet we will too!! That will be exciting!! Has anyone started buying anything yet? I want to soooo bad but so far I have not! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Yes I have LOL but mostly clothes and a pack of bottles but we're buying the crib next month with the bedding I'm really behind there's other girls who already have their nursery up and I got nothing LOL haven't even cleaned his side of the room


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Are you having a baby shower? I think you are doing great! We booked my shower today. Feb. 22! So excited! I am going to try not to buy anything until I know the sex. The nursery is going to be Under the Sea. If a boy, just fishes, and sharks. If a girl, we will have Little Mermaid and dolphins everywhere. The room is already painted like a bluish teal but my husband is painting one wall to be completely underwater. I think he said he will start that after we find out the sex in Nov. but that's all we have for now hahaha


----------



## Lucy529

AM no shower I don't have many friends here but my family is sending some things from east coast or so they say LOL 
I had thought about doing Winnie the Pooh theme since we're sharing our room one wall will be Ivan's but my hubby said its to girly so we're doing monkeys which is really cute :) I only bought a few gender neutral things to hold me over until we found out the sex then I went nuts on the shopping LOL 
My hubby not I are very artistic so we're buying wall decals LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

My SIL did Winnie the Pooh for her son and it didn't look girly at all!! Super cute idea!! I hope your friends do send you stuff!!! :)


----------



## Nazz4

My future SIL did Winnie the Pooh for her son too and I don't think it looked girly at all either! For a baby at least haha... I think pretty much all baby stuff looks at least somewhat girly, just because of all the colors (I mean really no boy wears yellow or baby blue or baby green when they get old enough to pick out their own clothes lol) but I liked the Winnie the Pooh room, it was cute.

So at the moment whenever I twist to stretch or crack my back the area where my ectopic was (right ovary/tube) is hurting... do you guys think if I am pregnant it could be another ectopic? Or did yours start hurting again when you got pregnant? Or maybe I'm not pregnant and its just normal? Freaking out over here!!!


----------



## Nazz4

BTW Amco, I love the underwater idea! Your baby is going to be very relaxed lol.


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz I think its normal Hun :hugs: hate the guessing and wondering 

Afm had my apt today all is great !! :) will begin two week check ups and we got a date of when he will be born or an estimated date so excited :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nazz-Thank you!!! I love under the sea...too bad I live in Ohio hahaha!!

AFM- they changed my due date to April 14th now...oh well just means it will hopefully be here sooner lol!!


----------



## Nazz4

:happydance: Got my :bfp: this morning guys! OH and I are happy, but I think our happiness is being way overshadowed by fear of another ectopic, or some other kind of loss. I think he is a lot more scared than I am though. I've been really nice to him all day trying to get him to lighten up a bit. 

Well my line is really faint, so I may take another in a couple days to make sure it isn't a chemical. It came up before the control line even did though.

I feel like I won't be able to get truly excited until I see the baby on the ultrasound in the right spot and growing normally and everything... Were you guys the same way?
 



Attached Files:







CAM00227_opt.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## c.m.c

Sorry I've been AWOL!!! Was away all weekend!!

O my goodness Nazz!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! Brilliant news, I'm so delighted for you!


----------



## c.m.c

I'm loving the room ideas ladies!!

I sooooo wanted to know with my dd if she was a she or he but I'm really thinking team yellow this time!


----------



## c.m.c

Nazz I freaked out every single day till I got ultrasound done...are you getting HCG checked as that's reassuring?


----------



## Nazz4

OH decided he wants to go team yellow when he was talking to our friends who went team yellow with their daughter :dohh: I so don't want to do it lol, I'm way too impatient and I want to know if I should buy pink or blue stuff! lol.


----------



## c.m.c

Nazz I found out with dd but DH didn't know till she was born!!


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz OMG !!!! Congrats yes your feelings are totally normal the worry doesn't end I still worry even this far along. Probably will never end tho


----------



## Lucy529

Luckily hubby and I are too impatient to wait power to you ladies who can do it. I needed to know ASAP LOL


----------



## Nazz4

If OH was going team yellow he would not let me find out either lol!


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz use you girly charms to convince him ;) 

Sometimes it works like a charm


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya I want to know!! Too excited not too lol! BUT if I have a boy and a girl and get pregnant again, I will go team yellow since I already have one of each hehehee


----------



## Nazz4

Yay Amco you're a plum! lol! 

I really just want to know the sex so I can go crazy buying things since it will be my first! IDK about you guys, but around here it is very hard to find gender neutral clothing. Last time I was pregnant I went to buy a onesie to wrap up my BFP in and give to OH... I went to 3 different stores in search of a gender neutral onesie and the one I finally found was still really a boys onesie, but it was green with monkeys on it and like orange and yellow details... I figured green is neutral enough for me lol (hey I'm a girl and I wear green, so whatever).

I'm sure we will be getting a bunch of hand me downs from OH's sisters baby anyways (who is a boy). I guess it really doesn't matter TOO much, my parents had 2 girls before having my brother and they said he was wearing pink often as a baby because they mostly just used my sisters old clothes LOL!!! And he turned out just fine :D haha.

I'll try to convince OH though when the time gets nearer. Right now I think the whole thing is still sinking in, and we don't want to go thinking ahead yet just in case something happens again.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nazz- yes thank you!! I am excited! I get my last ultrasound with the specialist Wednesday but I am excited to see the baby moving! Last time the baby was moving but my hubby couldn't be there so Wednesday morning I am going to eat some chocolate haha so he can see it moving!!!

Yes I love the color blue but for a newborn I can't dress a girl in blue, it would be confusing!!! They need cuter gender neutral colors! How are you feeling by the way?!


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz I think once your hubby sees baby on the u/s he might be too curious not to want to know LOL this our first and we needed to know what color we were going to spoil him in :haha: and my boss had a baby two years ago so she had all her girls things waiting for me but it's mostly pink but we're getting a few things from her 

AM 12 weeks :happydance: congrats Hun hope your OH gets to see lo wiggling around in there my hubby gets mesmerized by it :D 

CMC how you doing Hun? 12 weeks for you tom :D 

afm last night my hubs finally felt Ivan kicking, the smile on his face was priceless I started crying LOL his first comment. "There really is a baby in there " :dohh: LOL then he hugged me bc I was a crying it just really got to me still makes me smile thinking about it
It finally hit me last night while talking about what we still needed to buy we're less than three months from his arrival and still have tons to buy and organize I think that nesting thing needs to kick in I still just want to sleep LOL


----------



## c.m.c

Hey ladies! I totally understand the urge to know sex as I did with dd.... I found out at 15 weeks! But this time I I've no urge to know....well not yet lol


I'm technically 12 tomorrow's but also 13 weeks today as my due date has changed!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy it's so special this time, ESP feeling kicks etc..enjoy!! Did you ever get an induction date


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc-so are you finding out?

Lucy-that is an amazing story!!! Such cute memories!!! I can't wait to feel that!! Don't worry you still have time and I am sure you will get everything ready!! :)


----------



## c.m.c

Am....at the min I'm going to wait, I know I could see at 14-15 weeks but il see how I feel then! I loved knowing with dd but this time I kinda want a surprise. 

I take it you are all finding out?

My DH will defo not want to know lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Aww so you have one girl already, how old is she?! Is she excited to have a baby sister or brother?! 

OMG my husband has to know more than me lol! Too funny how some guys are so relaxed about it and my husband is crazy hahaha


----------



## c.m.c

I kind of like DH not knowing! My little girl will be 3 on Christmas Day!! She is excited, but she wants a sister....can't promise her that lol


----------



## Lucy529

CMC I was impatient to find out and tried talking my hubs for a private scan but he talked me out of it waited til almost 18 weeks to know LOL 
Happy 13 weeks then :happydance: wow time is flying 2nd tri is the fastest for me anyway

I go into the hospital the night of De. 26 to be induced on the 27th am so glad the dr told me everything that would be happening it makes me feel a bit calmer about giving birth 
But the one thing that I have decided is I don't want anyone there except my DH and don't want anyone over at our place for at least a week, that can change tho I feel my protective instinct kicking in and don't want anyone around while am home at least does this sound selfish to you guys? My hubby has a friend am sure will want to be there but he gets on my nerves and then there's his sister she's never liked me and claims she will be watching my son on tues and weds when she off work, um no to that. I'm trying to talk my aunt out of coming as well at least until it's nicer out bc I know how she is and I don't want to take him out into the freezing cold as a newborn besides there'll be snow so can't go anywhere anyway


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-awww so cute!!! What do you want? A boy or girl?

Lucy-I want a private scan but the hubby wont go for it so we will be waiting till 19 weeks with the midwife! lol No, it's not selfish! You are going to be tired and sore! So when you are ready for people to come over then they can, you know? PLUS with all the snow people might not journey till after a week! I want to see pics tho hehehhe


----------



## c.m.c

With dd I secretly wanted a girl but didnt mind tht much.....this time I don't know what I prefer, I don't care? That's maybe why I might be able to stay team yellow! Do u have a pref AM?

O Lucy.....I wouldn't tell anyone your dates.....I'd hate anyone other than DH there


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy my Ava was born on Christmas Day 2010, in Ireland it was minus18c and the coldest winter for over 100 years.....never seen snow like it....you're very wise not bringing baby out in it


----------



## Nazz4

I'm doing well, but I'm always tired and hungry!!! SO HUNGRY!!! It's getting annoying lol.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nazz- I was hungry a lot too in the beginning, then wasn't and then was starving and now back to not being hungry haha so it's all normal :)


----------



## Lucy529

AM will def be posting pics here I might be on here to pass the time LOL but my hubby agrees no one in the room until after he's born and I'm comfy enough to share him 

CMC temp can get below 0 here too so we're def going to avoid taking him out 

Thanks girls feel better about not wanting anyone around for a bit


----------



## Lucy529

My sisters b day is on the 26 so she's really excited, she jokingly said she prayed so much for me to be able to conceive him being born bear her birthday it's like gift to her LOL she's a bit crazy at times LOL


----------



## c.m.c

Aww wouldn't it be amazing if he jut decided to come early and on your sisters birthday!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-aww that would be cute!! My brother's bday is the 17th of April so I am close to him too! lol


----------



## Lucy529

CMC that would really make her day LOL but 27-28 is good too the dr did say that some babies do come early especially from mommies with risks so we never know :) 

Nazz am either really hungry or I can't eat anything that sounds good my hubby sometimes tell me he'll buy anything I want as long as I eat but if am not hungry am not hungry :shrug: I'm still waiting for that energy you get in second tri :haha: I seemed to have slept through it and I'm still tired :/ hoping the nesting phase starts soon if not my son is going to end up sleeping in a cardboard box LOL really gotta order that crib


----------



## Lucy529

That is nice my son and my brothers son are going to about a month apart and my sisters baby is due around April my brothers b day month so we are all connected somehow LOL


----------



## Nazz4

Sorry to be crazy, but I'm getting kind of scared over here... The area where I had my ectopic has been hurting off and on when I move around tonight and I'm really scared it is another one. :cry: Not sure what to do. Did any of yours hurt when you got pregnant again? I'm getting my blood done tomorrow and Thursday.

Saveme are you around? Did your second one start hurting where your first one was?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nazz- I got pain there too, especially for the first few weeks when your body is stretching. BUT if the pain is really bad, I would call your doctor! Before I got my ultrasound at 6 weeks I made them keep checking my bloodwork because I was so petrified! So it's totally understandable!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz totally agree with what AM said but I think it's the stretching but def get blood drawn just to be safe :hugs: the first few weeks are terrifying


----------



## Nazz4

I'm going today and Thursday to get blood done. It isn't THAT painful, just worrisome.


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz :hugs: we all get your worry hun

afm just got home from my nurse apt and I got a surprise scan :) he was moving and putting his foot over his head she also gave me a dvd of him bc he was swallowing it was so cool am one happy mommy LOL 
I also get to see her again at the end of the month when she will try a 4D for me she was going to try today but his leg was in the way LOL I have a prenatal apt every week this month which she is happy with bc she thinks that we need to keep a close eye on him he's ok but just as a precaution am so happy with the care that am getting


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy- that is awesome!!! How stinkin cute!!! It's great you are monitored so closely I am sure it's nice to go every week and see your son having a good time in there!! Keep us updated! 

CMC how have you been?!


----------



## Lucy529

AM it sure is reassuring thats for sure, I know I won't get a scan every week at least not until I hit 32 weeks then they are going to start the stress tests and do u/s to check the fluid around him incase I need to be induced sooner. I have actually begun to dream about him more now it's becoming way more real that he will be here in a few short months 

how are you doing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am good thank you! I get the NT ultrasound and bloodwork done tomorrow! So we will see how that goes!


----------



## Lucy529

FX for great results are you going to see if they can tell gender yet? Exciting !!


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy your scan sounds soooo brilliant! A wee gymnast inside lol

Nazz, hope the bloods go well......my FX for u...I know it's such an anxious time

AM...I'm good...had my first night at the ultrasound course...have been so busy....have light heads at the min quite a lot so think my blood sugar low.

How are you?


----------



## saveme

Nazz4 said:


> Sorry to be crazy, but I'm getting kind of scared over here... The area where I had my ectopic has been hurting off and on when I move around tonight and I'm really scared it is another one. :cry: Not sure what to do. Did any of yours hurt when you got pregnant again? I'm getting my blood done tomorrow and Thursday.
> 
> Saveme are you around? Did your second one start hurting where your first one was?

Hi hun first off congrats on the bfp. I've been kinda busy lately, I know your scared but try to relax a little. Yes I did have pain where my 1st ectopic was but not initially. It didn't start until I was like 5+5 before that I actually had pain on my left the side that I haven't had an ectopic. I hope and pray all is fine, I think your fine. Because with the 2nd time around a lot of things were going wrong like spotting, constant diarrhea, and just this gut feeling. Once you get your bloods you'll have a better picture of what's going on. Once I got my 1st levels drawn and they were low I knew something was wrong. 
Praying for you but I think your ok hun, pain in that area is very normal. Keep us updated.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks Saveme :hugs: how have you been?

Nervous for my results today. :wacko:


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- you have low blood sugar? You feeling ok?

Lucy-No, my place doesn't check the gender, I wish tho!!! I got my ultrasound and the baby is doing great!! They said the spine is great and then I get my bloodwork back for the chromosome abnormalities next week..so until then I am trying to think about it or freak out!!! Two females at the office today both had the Trisomy 13 and lost their babies so I am nervous and freaking out!!! 

[URL=https://s802.photobucket.com/user/amcolecchi/media/c5ddbb39-bc35-45f5-b8c5-687df1430177_zpsafff5002.jpg.html][IMG]https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/c5ddbb39-bc35-45f5-b8c5-687df1430177_zpsafff5002.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nazz4

Omg such a big head! Have fun pushing that out :haha: jk. You have to wait a whole week? Docs just love making pregnant people wait huh. Still waiting to hear about my blood...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nazz-HAHAHA and the crazy thing is my husband and I have small heads!!! WTF?! LOL UGH I know...docs don't know how mean they can be lol!!! When did you get your blood taken? They should call you within 24 hours! If not, call them!


----------



## Lucy529

AM how cute. !!!! The head it'll even out :) it will look more and more like a baby my 18 week u/s to my 20 was a huge difference no w I wasn't to see what he looks like either the 4D :D I'm impatient 

Nazz I hate waiting for them to call I sometimes called them bc they were "busy" and would make me wait an extra day but hope they call you soon 

Saveme hi :wave: hope your doing good 

CMC you should talk to your dr about the dizziness just to be safe Hun


----------



## Nazz4

If she doesn't call me in a couple hours I'm going to call up there... I'm going nuts over here waiting! I keep thinking I started bleeding, but when I go to the bathroom it's just CM lol thankfully. And then I keep thinking they aren't calling because it is bad and they feel bad and keep putting it off... aggh...


----------



## c.m.c

Nazz I hope you get your r.esults soon! FX they're good

AM....brill scan. Try not to worry about chromosome disorders, they're rare and the odds are that all will be well.

Lucy, how are you?

I will say to the midwife about being light headed when I'm there in a few weeks. Jus trying to eat little and often


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- make sure you drink plenty of water too!


----------



## saveme

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks Saveme :hugs: how have you been?
> 
> Nervous for my results today. :wacko:

I'm great:thumbup: me and DH have been trying again and were super excited :happydance:about starting again today I'm 5 or 8 dpo ff is really messing with me but we will know mid OCT if we did enough this time around we've been super busy so I just look at this cycle like practice.
I know it's nerve wrecking, but I think since your having no negative symptoms why stress yourself, ugh I know if it were me I'd probably be doing the samething. HECK I'd be calling that dr's office every minute to get my results:wacko: like a mad woman.:haha:
But on the serious note I understand the anxiousness were here for ya I got everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## saveme

Lucy529 said:


> AM how cute. !!!! The head it'll even out :) it will look more and more like a baby my 18 week u/s to my 20 was a huge difference no w I wasn't to see what he looks like either the 4D :D I'm impatient
> 
> Nazz I hate waiting for them to call I sometimes called them bc they were "busy" and would make me wait an extra day but hope they call you soon
> 
> Saveme hi :wave: hope your doing good
> 
> CMC you should talk to your dr about the dizziness just to be safe Hun

AM the scan pic is super cute big head and all:haha:jk

CMC I hope they get things figured out about your low blood sugar make sure you stay hydrated like AM mentioned.:flower:

Lucy your due date is so close you must be ecstatic.:dance:

Glad to see all of you are doing well and hanging in there your little bundles will be here soon enough safe in your arms:baby:


----------



## Nazz4

I just called and the lady at the desk said she will "leave a message" for me :growlmad: COME ON!!!


----------



## Nazz4

Saveme does your doc know why you have had multiple ectopics? Was the second maybe just because of scar tissue from the first? It's good that you're trying again! Stronger than I would be.


----------



## Nazz4

They just called me back and said HCG is 178 and Progesterone I think was 21... she said it looks good! :happydance: Now I just have to wait and hope again for tomorrow blood test to double or whatever! But they said they aren't repeating the progesterone because it looked fine! :yipee:


----------



## Lucy529

Woohoo FX for great doubling numbers but looking good so far :)


----------



## c.m.c

Sooooo pleased for you Nazz


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nazz-YYAYYYY awesome news!


----------



## saveme

Nazz4 said:


> Saveme does your doc know why you have had multiple ectopics? Was the second maybe just because of scar tissue from the first? It's good that you're trying again! Stronger than I would be.




Nazz4 said:


> They just called me back and said HCG is 178 and Progesterone I think was 21... she said it looks good! :happydance: Now I just have to wait and hope again for tomorrow blood test to double or whatever! But they said they aren't repeating the progesterone because it looked fine! :yipee:

First off yayy:happydance: good news your numbers will double I just know it and the bean will be in the right place progesterone looks good as well:thumbup:
As for me docs have no clue why this happened to me twice:shrug: last year just to be on the safe side the doc wanted me to do the hsg to make sure there was no blockage and tubes were all clear:thumbup: uterus looked good and tubes patent. Although he wants me back to do some more exploring:wacko: when I look back at the sans he gave me of the hsg one of my tubes the right one does look narrower than the left:dohh:
I don't know why I have such an urge to try again so soon but last time it took me 3yrs to get over it and stop being scared, this time around I just am leaving it up to God to decide what will happen.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Savme-Right when I had my ectopic and I had my first period my doctor told me anyone who has had an ectopic is at an increased risk for another one, especially if the tube is saved due to scars. So unfortunately for all of us we are all at an increased risk! SO unfair, right? And a great attitude to have now! I am not sure what religion you are but my uncle told me about St. Gerard...you should look into him! I will pray for you as well! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Saveme I love your attitude :hugs: praying for you Hun 

AM my dr told me the same thing she saved my tube bc it is the only tube I have :( the other was removed years ago bc of a tumor to my ovary so that dr removed my right ovary and tube. The ectopic was a little miracle in itself tho bc when she did the surgery she said I had bad endometriosis and my reproductive organs were all messed up I think my ovary was behind my uterus not beside it and the tube too so she "fixed" it it took a year and a half after that surgery to get this little miracle 
I want to have at least one more baby but if Ivan is all I get then I'm ok with it but I leave it up to God and his plan, we have decided not to use birth control at least no pills or hormones we'll take it into our own hands how to prevent (TMI but mainly condoms and pull-out-method)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-that is a blessing in disguise and honestly my husband and I want another 1-2 kids too. We decided that we aren't going to stop trying once I have the baby. It took us about a year to get pregnant the first time so we are thinking once the baby is born in April, we will start trying again in July and hope it doesn't take a full year! We aren't using any birth control or pull out methods I am going to entirely try not to think about it!! lol

My husband has 2% sperm morphology and I only have one tube so our chances are super slim!! But we did get prego naturally this time so we will see!


----------



## Nazz4

I know what you guys mean, OH has a thing that runs in the men in his family... it's a kind of fibrosis, but basically the tubes in their balls get blocked off and then no sperm can get through. You can do IVF to get around it, which is what his uncle did. His dad's doctor was surprised he ever had any kids at all naturally, let alone 3. So that is basically why we were trying at so young an age because it gets worse as they get older. I assume that by the time he is about 30 he won't be able to have anymore, maybe even sooner, which is good in a way because I won't have to do birth control! But it does mean we have to get all those kids out while we can lol. 

I figured that was the reason it took us so long to conceive the first time, but this time happened just one cycle off of birth control and only having sex 3 times that month! So who knows.


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> Savme-Right when I had my ectopic and I had my first period my doctor told me anyone who has had an ectopic is at an increased risk for another one, especially if the tube is saved due to scars. So unfortunately for all of us we are all at an increased risk! SO unfair, right? And a great attitude to have now! I am not sure what religion you are but my uncle told me about St. Gerard...you should look into him! I will pray for you as well! :)

My husbands family are catholic, I'm Christian but dont pray to saints but I prayed to saint Gerard anyways :happydance:

Save me ...you're sooo right, just go for it....you cant control what's not in your hands so another ectopic may be possible, but you may also get your perfect ending to all this and have a oerfect pregnancy and journey :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy your wee son really is proof that miracles happen in this world I never knew about your previous tubal loss


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I am Catholic but during the ectopic I decided I hated all religion and God and just was angry...I have since then calm down and started to get back in my faith but yes I will pray to St. Gerard for you all all mothers trying and to be too!! :) When is your next OB appt?!


----------



## Lucy529

CMC it was when I was 19 at the time I didn't knows the impact it would have but that dr found it necessary so I went with it. Not being able to conceive was the main reason my ex left and the main reason he mistreated me so badly then a cousin telling him that I would never conceive didn't help 

So when I met my hubby I told him before we even began to date bc he had told me he wanted more than just a dating relationship (he moved fast LOL) but I told him I would never give him a child which he always said he we would adopt if need be so this little one is def our miracle 

AM I was also angry when I had the ectopic and though God was punishing me for something but now thanks to that surgery the dr found that all my girly bits were messed up so she fixed it and here I am a few months from meeting my son this is why I loved the name Ivan the meaning is perfect he is my Gift From God I am looking into getting him Baptized soon after birth too with my bosses being the God parents bc they have been there for me all through this


----------



## saveme

Amcolecchi said:


> Savme-Right when I had my ectopic and I had my first period my doctor told me anyone who has had an ectopic is at an increased risk for another one, especially if the tube is saved due to scars. So unfortunately for all of us we are all at an increased risk! SO unfair, right? And a great attitude to have now! I am not sure what religion you are but my uncle told me about St. Gerard...you should look into him! I will pray for you as well! :)




Lucy529 said:
 

> Saveme I love your attitude :hugs: praying for you Hun
> 
> AM my dr told me the same thing she saved my tube bc it is the only tube I have :( the other was removed years ago bc of a tumor to my ovary so that dr removed my right ovary and tube. The ectopic was a little miracle in itself tho bc when she did the surgery she said I had bad endometriosis and my reproductive organs were all messed up I think my ovary was behind my uterus not beside it and the tube too so she "fixed" it it took a year and a half after that surgery to get this little miracle
> I want to have at least one more baby but if Ivan is all I get then I'm ok with it but I leave it up to God and his plan, we have decided not to use birth control at least no pills or hormones we'll take it into our own hands how to prevent (TMI but mainly condoms and pull-out-method)




c.m.c said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Savme-Right when I had my ectopic and I had my first period my doctor told me anyone who has had an ectopic is at an increased risk for another one, especially if the tube is saved due to scars. So unfortunately for all of us we are all at an increased risk! SO unfair, right? And a great attitude to have now! I am not sure what religion you are but my uncle told me about St. Gerard...you should look into him! I will pray for you as well! :)
> 
> My husbands family are catholic, I'm Christian but dont pray to saints but I prayed to saint Gerard anyways :happydance:
> 
> Save me ...you're sooo right, just go for it....you cant control what's not in your hands so another ectopic may be possible, but you may also get your perfect ending to all this and have a oerfect pregnancy and journey :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs:Thanks sooo much girls, well I am as of now officially in my 2ww not too much hope for this month but next month all gloves are off. Me and DH's schedule will be much better this month/last month was so hectic:wacko: anyways girls I am christian and a true believer in miracles and God's love and Iknow me and DH will be blessed with our miracles:baby::baby: :baby:
But for some reason we had to go through this experience first. My experience with these 2ep's and 1 mc has renewed and strengthened my faith. And this time around I will not let my fear stall my dream of becoming a mommy. And I'm so happy to have found you girls even though it's through this horrible experience it shows me how miracles do happen and God's love:flower: 
Sorry for the long post I just kinda want to put it out there before I get my bfp one day


----------



## Lucy529

Saveme :hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers Hun


----------



## Nazz4

Hey girls, found out my HCG more than doubled in less than 48 hours :happydance: it was in the 400's. I don't remember the exact number because I was too excited to pay attention. So far so good, my first scan is on the 21st!


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz that's wonderful news Hun YAY!!!!! Another rainbow on the way can't wait for scan pics :D


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks! I'm still going to be worrying my ass off until I see a normal healthy baby in the scan lol.


----------



## Lucy529

Ooh yeah that's normal and just a heads up you'll worry after that too I really don't think I ever stopped I just relaxed a bit but not completely


----------



## Neik84

I had an ectopic pregnancy in may and I'm still trying to conceive. The hardest part is getting a period month after month I'm trying not to stress but I'm waiting for my bundle of joy. :coffee:


----------



## Lucy529

Neik :hugs: sorry for your loss Hun 

We are all here for you the waiting is so hard but hope your BFP is coming soon for you


----------



## Peacenik

Neik84 said:


> I had an ectopic pregnancy in may and I'm still trying to conceive. The hardest part is getting a period month after month I'm trying not to stress but I'm waiting for my bundle of joy. :coffee:

Neik, I'm so sorry for your loss and I totally understand. I had my ectopic in Feb. and every damn month I'm a mess when AF shows. :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Neik-I am sorry for your loss! This site is great because we have all gone through it and we are here for you! Have you ever been to a specialist to been tested? My DH and I went before the ectopic and we found out he has low sperm morphology.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Sometimes things happen in mysterious ways but it's almost like a blessing in disguise you not being with your ex and now you're with your amazing hubby and your little miracle baby is on the way! ;)



Lucy529 said:


> CMC it was when I was 19 at the time I didn't knows the impact it would have but that dr found it necessary so I went with it. Not being able to conceive was the main reason my ex left and the main reason he mistreated me so badly then a cousin telling him that I would never conceive didn't help
> 
> So when I met my hubby I told him before we even began to date bc he had told me he wanted more than just a dating relationship (he moved fast LOL) but I told him I would never give him a child which he always said he we would adopt if need be so this little one is def our miracle
> 
> AM I was also angry when I had the ectopic and though God was punishing me for something but now thanks to that surgery the dr found that all my girly bits were messed up so she fixed it and here I am a few months from meeting my son this is why I loved the name Ivan the meaning is perfect he is my Gift From God I am looking into getting him Baptized soon after birth too with my bosses being the God parents bc they have been there for me all through this


----------



## Lucy529

AM that is so true HE works in mysterious ways, and my hubby shows me everyday how much he loves me :) yesterday we went on a free gondola ride it was so nice he helped me up the step to it then into the gondola walked around holding my hand and kept asking if I was ok or tired if I was hungry it was so cute.
We then went grocery shopping and he kept saying to be careful and not to carry anything heavy not even a gallon of milk LOL when we got home he did most of the cooking and then waited on me love than man :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-that is so cute!!!! So happy and excited for you!!! :) When are you in your 3rd trimester? Or are you there already?!


----------



## Lucy529

It's next week :D well Saturday am 27 weeks and considered 3rd tri but since we're being induced we only have from 67-80 days left OMG time is flying


----------



## marymoomin

I hope you don't mind me popping in. I wanted to give hope to those who have experienced an ectopic. I had one in 2009 and lost my right tube. My gp prescribed clomid and my dd was conceived. She is 3 now. I had another ectopic on the other side treated by methotrexate in 2011 and was advised to have that tube and an ovary removed, I was allowed a six month reprieve to ttc and I fell pregnant with twins naturally. 
I hope this provides done hope. X


----------



## c.m.c

Neik, so sorry you too have had to suffer this. Wishing you a speedy recovery and fast BFP


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy time is flying, very excited for u!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mary-Wow you do have a crazy but great story!!! So you had twins naturally?! So did you lose both tubes? I am nervous that after this baby (currently 13 weeks prego') and we try again and we lose the other tube! I would like 2-3 kids so I am hoping and praying I do get to have that gift!! Thank you for your story!!


----------



## Lucy529

Mary Thanks for sharing your story sorry for your losses but also congrats on your little girls an amazing story 

CMC I feel like am running out of time to get things done LOL but I'll get there 

AM I too hope to have 2 maybe maybe 3 LOL my hubby jokes he wants 5-6 I told him he better get a second wife then LOL 

Hope you are all doing good I've been feeling a bit nauseas again ugh and just uncomfy Ivan likes to lay on my left side and it hurts and sleeping can be so hard but all worth it any apts coming up?


----------



## marymoomin

Amcolecchi said:


> Mary-Wow you do have a crazy but great story!!! So you had twins naturally?! So did you lose both tubes? I am nervous that after this baby (currently 13 weeks prego') and we try again and we lose the other tube! I would like 2-3 kids so I am hoping and praying I do get to have that gift!! Thank you for your story!!

I still have the left tube but two weeks ago had parts of both ovaries removed ( due to dermoid cysts). I was told on several ocassions by different drs that my left tube was good for nothing. I was scheduled to have it removed 11 weeks after I found out I was pregnant with my eldest. I guess my point is never give up hope.
The twins were natural, although I had asked for clomid again, however it is contraindicated with dermoid cysts so dr would not allow it.


----------



## c.m.c

Mary you gave me soooooo much hope between May and conceiving in July!! I love seeing good stories.

I had 2 sacs with this pregnancy so looks like 2 got down too with one tube but only one developed


----------



## Nazz4

Wow that's awesome Mary! I have heard that you have increased fertility after an ectopic so maybe that helped your twins? I'm hoping I don't have twins in there, at least not this time lol because I don't want to be early for my due date at all, it is perfect timing. Scan in 13 days wooo. Thanks for sharing your story Mary.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mary-your story is very inspiring!!! I do want more kids so it's nice to know it has happened for others!


----------



## Nazz4

Hey guys, I just wanted to update you over here! My doc called me in today for a surprise ultrasound (I guess he wanted to monitor me early on) and we saw our baby in the right place and everything! Just a fetal pole of course, but they said it was the right size and looks good! :happydance: I still have my other ultrasound at 7 weeks just to see the heartbeat and stuff. But I'm a lot less worried now seeing the ultrasound!


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz YAY!!!! That awesome news Hun :happydance: so happy for you :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

NAZZ- That is awesome!!! I loved seeing the specialist because you will go every 2 weeks until your first trimester is over!! Well at least mine did and every time!!! It's so awesome to see the baby grow!!


----------



## c.m.c

Nazz I'm so delighted for you. The terrifying question of is it another ectopic is torture at the start.....so so happy you know it's in the perfect place


----------



## Lucy529

AM and CMC your girls in second tri !!!! Sorry just noticed I'm blaming preggo brain and lack of sleep


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks Lucy,

I'm 14+3 as baby is 8 days ahead....it's starting to fly in


Have you done anymore shopping Lucy?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy- yes yes thank you!!! I am excited!!! I am in the weird stage though. My belly isn't round but it's getting bigger so I just look fat...uurggh lol!!! Yes, have you done any more shopping?!


----------



## c.m.c

I'm with ya....I just feel fat, can't wait for a bump


----------



## Lucy529

I have a bump but still feel fat LOL only going to get worse 

No more shopping but we're FINALLY ordering the crib my hubby is having a bit of panic attack LOL since we're being told I might be induced at 36 weeks not 38 he says he'll never forgive himself if our baby arrives and we have no crib so I've been looking at bedding to buy it all together I think once the crib is set up it's going to hit me that there's a real baby on the way hard to believe but I'm still in shock LOL 

There's tons to do and lots going on too I know these two months are going to fly I have about 64 days left if I'm getting induced at 36 weeks :D


----------



## Lucy529

Ooh and the nausea is back :( add that to not being able to get comfy and just not being able to sleep and I can be a bit of a grouch LOL my poor hubby he takes it like a champ I think he'll be glad once Ivan is born lol 

Ooh and my little monkey decided that he was tired of being quiet, he sleeps tons but since yesterday he's been flipping kicking and punching mostly on my bladder ouch !! He has made it very clear he's in there LOL I love it but it hurts at times too


----------



## c.m.c

Awwwww sorry you're ill agin.........but 64 days....woo that's not long

Do you have a Moses basket? You'll prob use that for 6 weeks or more anyway before a crib so don't panic just yet


----------



## Lucy529

CMC we're only getting a crib we live in a one bedroom apt and sharing the room so can't get much we're getting a pack and play for the living room incase he's fussy I can be with him in the living room so my hubby can sleep and we won't disturb next door guests 

My apt went well he's def head down causing the pressure I feel good strong hb of 150 am one proud mommy my little kitten is growing :) I think that will be his nickname my hubby is called cat (don't know why so don't ask :haha:) but he calls him that so I guess kitten it is although his bedding and decorations are all monkeys :rofl: we're weird that way haha


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Awww so excited for you...you are so close, 2 more months!!! I hope he moves his head a little so no more pressure!!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks AM it's not to bad today but he def punches my bladder :/ oh well as long as he's moving I'm good :)


----------



## saveme

Nazz4 said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to update you over here! My doc called me in today for a surprise ultrasound (I guess he wanted to monitor me early on) and we saw our baby in the right place and everything! Just a fetal pole of course, but they said it was the right size and looks good! :happydance: I still have my other ultrasound at 7 weeks just to see the heartbeat and stuff. But I'm a lot less worried now seeing the ultrasound!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yayy I'm so happy for you hun... that's such great news.:thumbup:


----------



## saveme

:flower:Congrats CMC and AM on the 2nd tri!!!
Lucy that sounds painful but little Ivan is just preparing for his big debut in DEC.:haha: your poor bladder...


----------



## Lucy529

Saveme yep that for sure I wonder what he's going to be like LOL 2 months left seems like forever but I know it will be here before I know it :)


----------



## saveme

As for me ladies no luck this cycle, even though I knew I had a slim chance due to me and DH's schedule we couldn't dtd much, but my hopes were up:nope: But boy oh boy this AF is sooo painful :growlmad: I've been such a complete nut case for the last week:wacko:
So today is cycle day 1 for me and don't think the next couple of cycles I'm going to be temping, using opk's or anything to track... I kind of just want to give up, and let God whenever he feels the time is right bless us. I guess I'm a little mad and frustrated but maybe I'll just focus more on my weight loss and me and DH's hunting for a new home. I don't know I just can't seem to wipe away the want to be a mom.:cry:
Sorry girls don't mean to be a downer but it's a hard day today:cry:


----------



## Lucy529

Saveme :hugs: I've been there so many times I finally decided that I needed to focus on something else, maybe take a bit of time to focus on you, you might think am just saying that but I promise you I'm not, I don't know how many times I cried myself to sleep bc I felt so bad I started focusing on bettering myself and began to lose weight 

It will happen Hun just don't lose faith :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-you sound EXACTLY like me when I had my surgery...I was mad at God and everyone and I swore everyone around me was getting pregnant...so don't feel bad, we have all gone thru this!! It's tough when your husband and you have different schedules. But don't worry it will happen one day whether naturally or with help from a doctor! I swore I wouldn't use OPK's but I had bought some months earlier and I figured I might as well use them but you need to do something for you! Like a nice spa day, or go out with the girls...something to help you de-stress! I went on vacation and soon as I got back I got pregnant. So I think just getting away and relaxing on the beach was exactly what I needed! We are always here for you if you ever need to talk!!


----------



## Nazz4

Both times i got preg were the months OH and i were not trying and kept busy with other things. People always say to stop thinking about it and trying so hard and it will happen, and i think they are right. I will probably never actively ttc again. This pregnancy we only dtd 3 times all month, 2 times during the assumed window of opportunity. Its crazy what our bodies do!

So our apartment got robbed this weekend :( they only took my laptop, but it was an almost 2000 dollar laptop lol. Smart robber. We had to get a new door put in because they broke it down. I was really just glad they didnt hurt our dogs. 

I went and got one of those belly bands last night to put over unbuttoned pants because i cant really bend or sit comfortably in my pants anymore. I know its just bloat but its still there! 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Lucy529

Nazz how horrible I hope they are able to catch who did it :hugs: 
Glad the pups weren't hurt ugh how horrible 

I got a belly band and still wear it even over my reg maternity jeans I feel I have more support especially since he's so far down 

I agree with you on that saying but when all you want is to be pregnant it makes you angry when someone tells you that but I too was busy with work, exercise and dieting to think about it, I did temp and did a few opks but nothing like before we bd when we wanted not for the sole reason to conceive and we got lucky easy to say now but it does work :)


----------



## saveme

Thanks girls, me and DH are going on a little mini vaca at the end of OCT so maybe that might help.. I should be happy lately everything else around me is going great. Finding a new house, careers both DH and I moving in the right direction, I'm losing so much weight, and overall everything is wonderful the only thing that's missing is children, oh well guess we just have to be patient. I guess I kinda just got my hopes up feeling as though it would happen right away but I just keep reminding myself it all happens for a reason and when it's meant it's meant.
Thanks again for the encouragement and suggestions ladies.


----------



## c.m.c

Save me.....sorry AF came but hoping this is the month fr you....fingers crossed 


Nazz.....wow that's horrible, hope you're ok!! How scary, that be my worst nightmare


----------



## Amcolecchi

How is everyone feeling? I am ready for this week to be over!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi AM :wave: 

I'm tired all the time no matter what but I know am close to the end so trying not to moan to much LOL easier said than done 
My bosses are letting the woman that was hired to "help" me go, she leaves once a month for a week which I end up having to cover so not much help what did it was she bought her tickets to leave this coming week without consulting anyone and I have my apt the day after she leaves which she thought I would miss, uumm no, then she has already planned to leave the weeks I'm to be induced so not much help there either :( ugh she's become a source of stress in my life but since she'll be gone I'll be working the extra hours luckily it's off season so pretty slow and quiet
Don't get me wrong I know she's excited as her daughter is having a baby too but it seems she's the pregnant one, she knew when she was hired that I was pregnant and I was high risk although she acted surprised when she was told I was delivering early her answer, oh I already have my tickets bought oh well good luck, WTF !!! she had been telling us she wasn't sure when or for how long she was leaving. You know I haven't asked for a single sick day or even taken my yearly vacation :( we can't afford to but still I've only came in late once bc I took my pup for his vaccines other than that I'm covering her or working early I'm just pissed at her really !!! 

Ok rant over sheesh I didn't think I had that much bottled in sorry ladies needed to let it out my hubby understands but there's only so much I can moan to him about


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey Lucy! OMG What a bia?!!?!? How is she "helping" you?!?! She just seems to be worse!!! Do you think you can find another job? I know it's easier said than done but that place just seems awful!!! And yes sometimes you have to just tell someone all about it to get it off your chest, you know?! AND IT'S totally BS that you haven't even taken one day off and still they are being awful!!! I hope it gets better asap for you!!!

AFM- feeling good, normal, more energy but I want a private gender scan haha but I can't find a cheap one in NE Ohio!!!


----------



## Lucy529

The only stress is the lady my bosses are the best, they have been there for me so much always asking if I'm ok or need to rest. They really treat us like family, I love my job it's this lady that causes the stress my bosses are even lending us money to pay for my extra apts that I need so can't complain about them at all. My woman boss always gives me clothes, usually high end name brand most with tags on them :). That's where I got my maternity wear LOL 
She's also giving me any baby gear she has which is a great help and is already saving her sons clothes for mine so def love them like family they're the only ones that celebrate my bday she'll bake me a cake although this year we were all busy so we couldn't do it. They honestly care and ask me if I need time off so def not them 
They really thought they were helping me out by hiring her as she was willing to help but it's turned into a huge headache even for them plus they're not even required to give me maternity leave bc of low employees yet they're giving 3 weeks maybe with pay and I can bring Ivan to work with me after so huge bonus my hubby has been talking about them being Ivan's godparents as they are the only ones that have been there for us and are excited for him to arrive :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-awww your bosses seem awesome!!! Maybe you can somehow talk to them politely and just say I know you were trying to help me with this lady but frankly she is actually not helping, and a little stressful? I think it's awesome you can bring Ivan to work!! That will help tremendously and making your bosses godparents definitely sounds like an amazing idea!! Keep us updated! Maybe it will all work out in the end!


----------



## Lucy529

Glad your feeling good enjoy it LOL 2nd tri was a breeze and time flew by 3rd tri is just aches pains and just you can't get comfy ( and I just got to it :haha:) LOL but totally worth it I discover yesterday I can't bend over like before LOL 

I had to wait for my 18 week u/s to see gender we couldn't find anything cheap here either the closest was in Denver 3 hours away we were going to do it but with all the extra u/s am getting it's just not worth it plus my drs nurse is doing a 4D for me when I see her at the end of the month if Ivan cooperates he can be a little stinker LOL


----------



## Lucy529

AM my man boss and I had a heart to heart the other week bc he asked me to honestly tell him how I felt and how I was with the lady, I just let out all my frustrations I apologized but told him I couldn't take it anymore so he decided he was going to make an executive decision ( his wife, my other boss, is too soft hearted at times and has a hard time firing people) but he was going to go over her and fire her. The following day she came in and said he had told her how I was feeling and they had decided to fire her as it was causing to much stress for me and baby 

My boss (the wife) was on vacation so they waited until she came back so it wouldn't be to much on me while she was gone but Sunday they're going to tell her they I'll call her if they need her as it's off season and they don't want to take my hours from me, all I will do really is sit and watch tv or close early, our apartment is on premises so I can still be there without being there LOL 
I feel a bit bad but she really just saw this job as a past time (she has other things she does, she's a seamstress and paints, which she sells so this was not important to her) bc if she really cared she would of tried harder to learn it not constantly call about the dumbest things, she was told not to call me on my days off so I could sleep or rest but nope she always calls me which annoys me especially when I would tell her I was taking a nap or felt sick


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Ya I have to wait till 19 weeks!!! AHHH too long haha for me lol but the closest private scan in 3D or 4D is over $100 and my hubby just thinks we should wait...so 4 more weeks to go lol

Awww ya i am glad you got to have a heart to heart with your boss and they seem like great people...you are right that lady doesn't really care about that job, she is just using it for extra cash, you know? I honestly would turn off my phone when you are home and sleeping so she gets the hint!!! People like her only care about themselves!


----------



## Lucy529

Wish I could I act as manager once they're gone and it's easier since I'm upstairs and they live away from here but they've talked to her about it only two more days and she's gone so is my stress level :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Yayyy two more days will be here so soon!! And goodbye stress level!!! Do you remember getting the round ligament pain in your second trimester? Ugh it sucks!!


----------



## Lucy529

Yes !! Yes it sucks big time it would at times take my breath away.

My boss just told me that he has informed her she will no longer be needed after Sunday and she can come in or not. He said she had volunteered to work my hours so I wouldn't be tired when I covered for her, he said he told her that it's not the point that I need my hours too and that either all the little mistakes she's made we can't afford a big one. I wonder what she'll tell me when she calls me before she leaves. 

He also said he fibbed and told her my hubby lost his job and I needed as many hours as possible which is fine by me my hubby might be losing hours too. On a good note he said I could borrow the money to help pay my extra apts :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Yayyy!!! All good news!!! Extra hours are needed anyways so we can save for the baby, so it's all ok!! hahaha TGIF!


----------



## Lucy529

AM yes Friday!!!! New week for me tom :) 

So yesterday I went on a cleaning frenzy and woke up with back pain and sore all over :( but at least the apartment is decent looking LOL.

so my sis got to hear her baby's hb for first time :D but only briefly as s/he kept moving she was so amazed when I told her I have a Doppler and listen when I want (not as much now unless I worry) so my hubby and I bought her one like mine :) she is excited to get it 
She has a 7yo and I'm sure he'll enjoy listening to his brother or sister too


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Nesting phase!! Aww maybe put some heat on your lower back, are we allowed to do that? lol Awwww so exciting for your sister!!! I want a doppler too but not a crazy expensive one!!! I want it for my hubby to hear it when we are home, you know? Is your sister going to find out what she is having? How far along is she?


----------



## Lucy529

AM I got myself and my sister the cheap angelsounds one from EBay $20 for it and I love it that is why I bought her her own LOL am not ready to give it up yet :haha: she's not sure how far along she is bc she had some weird periods but maybe 12 weeks ? Yes she's finding out we want to know if the three of us siblings are having boys LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Aww ya I bid on a couple on ebay so hopefully I win!!! Are all siblings girls? I have two brother and and they each have on kid, one has a girl and one has a boy so they are excited what I will bring!!


----------



## Lucy529

One brother and one sister for me :) my brother is getting his son he has a little girl, I get my little man, my sister has a 7 yo son so we'll see what she gets :) they both a kid ahead of me LOL 

They have some you can buy without bidding well unless you want the nicer one FX you win one :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Awww cute family!! Well I bid on one and finally won!! I got it for $18!!! It should be here by Thursday/Friday!!! Hubby and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Yay !!! AM those things are awesome my hubby loved it bc not only did it reassures me but he got to listen too :) even now we listen and it's so much stronger it's hilarious bc Ivan kicks it away LOL

Happy 15 weeks :happydance: !!!! 

CMC hope all is well with you :) 

:wave: to everyone else


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww yayyy I haven't felt anything yet!! When did you start to feel anything??!


----------



## Lucy529

I actually started feeling flutters pretty early I looked at my journal it was about 13-14 weeks I remember going to my dr apt and she asked if I felt flutters I said I did but rarely she said it was possible especially if your in tune with your body and after a year and a half of trying to figure out my body I am but it's rare for first timers to feel so early really but didn't feel proper movement until almost 20 weeks


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Ya we tried for over a year plus with the ectopic I am thinking I should feel something! I could feel ovulation pain each month! I did feel something around 13 weeks that felt like a tiny fish swimming across my belly lol. Someone told me that is it but I felt it once and not since! I have had and ultrasound after that so I know the baby is moving, hopefully I feel more this week!


----------



## c.m.c

hi ladies,

sorry i havent been around much. im up to my eyeballs with this ultrasound course. im glad im only doing half the year then taking a year out to have this baba... the physics of it is killing me

how are you both?

lucy time is getting away with us.... your Ivan will be here before you know it!!! not many weeks left of 2013

AM i hope youre well too.

i have felt flutters so far, even though i was almost 20 weeks with dd before i felt anything. i know my placenta is posterior this time so i guess im maybe expecting to feel it earlier.

im now dying to know sex. if i find out my dh doesnt want to know but id love to private mail you girls to let you know....... its that stage when its possible to know and not knowing is going to kill me.

cant believe i thought i could be team yellow.... i just knew id cave lol

anything new girls? i must take a wee read now and catch up


----------



## Lucy529

AM that might def be baby I felt like something brush my stomach from the inside it took me a bit to realize it was baby but then it would be days before I felt anything at all again now he's a constant wiggle machine but has his off days too I really think he's going to be a calm sleepy baby well at least I hope so LOL 

CMC you better let us know LOL I couldn't hold out I was aching to shop LOL and my hubby was to excited to announce now he says "my son " when ever he talks to his friends about Ivan :) 

Yest was my last day off for a bit bc the lady is gone she left me a gift which was nice and will def call and thank her(a home stitched bib) which was cute. But we also FINALLY cleaned out the area where the crib is going and we are so excited the crib is due any day now and I can begin to wash and set up everything for my little man :). It's become so real that he'll be here soon.

Then my boss just asked, bc my hubby is about to lose his hours too, if he would like to help him remodel the rooms which would take a bit of time but my hubby would be home once Ivan arrived to help me and them once I returned to work he could be a stay at home daddy but I got some convincing to do on that one he's a common Hispanic macho (although I have managed to change some of his thinking) the he's the man so he's the provider one is a toughie


----------



## Lucy529

Thought you ladies would like a 28 week shot :) my bump is huge LOL but I love it :) 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_IMG_20131020_104317_712_zps195d0358.jpg


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- aww yayy I was wondering where you have been! I'm sorry you're so busy but YES tell us!! When we find out I am telling you guys on here right away before our gender reveal party haha because I have to tell someone lol!!!!

Lucy-Awww yayy I am sure you are getting so excited and ready!!! I can't wait to see baby pics!!! LOVE the pic-you look gorgeous!!!!

AFM-I had an appt. last night, no ultrasound :( but I did get to hear the heartbeat on the doppler which was great. So I am 15 weeks and she wanted me back in 4 weeks for a regular check-up THEN to come back again a week for the sex ultrasound and I was like no. 1. it's 40 min away and I can't keep missing hours at work to come. B. My husband has weird hours so it's hard to plan around him to come twice and she was like well we want it as close to 20 weeks as possible so we are going to do Nov. 21 which is on a Thursday and I will be 19W4D...I am sure we can tell by then! People can tell at 15-16 weeks!!! She also said something like if we c ome early and they can't tell what it is I don't get to schedule another one, which is total BS...If that's the case then I will get a private one, I am not worried about it at all!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM FX baby cooperate and we all get to find out what s/he is LOL mine had no problems showing off he's always grabbing at it LOL (def a man thing) 

I have to travel one and a half hour to see the specialist luckily it's once a month but I've been hearing Thursday is my last time as I'll be monitored weekly from 32 weeks on which is 4 weeks away and with winter approaching I'm not driving if it snows. 
My hubby was telling me that yest. the main highway into Aspen was shut down and took him way longer to get to work, his boss was over an hour late this morning I looked online and yep icy roads/snow caused a bunch of accidents :nope: people just don't take their time they're speeding in that canyon I'll take the bus to my apt if need be 
All my apts are getting close together now :D 51 more days the least to meet my little guy :)


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy your bump looks fab!! I can't wait to be at the ....look at the bump.... Stage....I'm still chubby around my belly


So today had a private look.....couldn't see gender grrrrrr....one min looked girle then maybe boy.......am soooooo impatient now!!

Will update ya tomorrow if I can FX!!


----------



## c.m.c

AM yes you can tell early but it's harder....why not book for 18 weeks for gender....that's a brill stage to see


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy 51 days....wow that's soon!! Very exciting


----------



## Lucy529

CMC good luck hope baby cooperates am anxious to know too LOL 

51 if they induce me at 36 weeks which is what they keep saying but will know more next Tuesday when I see my drs nurse for another us :) I get one this week and one next week I love seeing this little guy.

Ooh update on my sis she is 14 weeks preggers :) baby is doing great and weighs 3 oz so cute he was sleeping then they woke him up LOL she too will find out what she's having but doesn't know when they'll do another u/s can't wait for that


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-AHHH so soon!!! I am excited for you!! Aww your sis and I are close! I am over 15 weeks!! I go Nov. 21st to find out the sex and I will be telling you ladies right away HAHAHA


----------



## Lucy529

AM that exciting not long now :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Hahaha yes yes I am trying not to think about it lol, hoping that will make the days go by faster!


----------



## Lucy529

AM it doesn't :haha: it nags in the back of your mind, I had to wait an extra week for today's apt which in a way is good bc they might do 4D (I'm going to ask, again :nope:) but it seemed like an eternity. But Tuesday I have an other apt with another u/s FX and the tech, which is my drs nurse, said she would def try it so I can get a look at him :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hey ladies :wave: quiet bunch in here lately 

Well I went to my apt on Thursday and was put on bed rest. Ivan has a bit of cord restriction and measuring small. I am now having bi-weekly u/s with my OB and the specialist. I have an apt today to check growth and on his cord.

I probably won't be going back to work until I had planned to in Jan after my maternity my boss doesn't want me to risk it and honestly neither do I he seems happier when I'm still so they may just keep me on bed rest until they think it's safe to deliver.

Happy new weeks ladies hope you're doing well I will keep you all updated on what happens


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes everyone wake up!!! Hahaha Awww well at least you get to see him every 2 weeks that is nice, and the cord thing should move away, you know? OMG yes take time off!!! I am taking 12 weeks off!! Your body definitely needs to heal!!! Especially with a c-section (if u get one)

AFM-I convinced my hubby to do a private gender scan!!!! It was only $50!!!! So next Saturday we find out!!!! We have our regular OB appt. Nov. 21st and the party is the 23rd! So I will be telling you ladies but no one else!!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM I'm seeing him 2x a week. So many u/s right now

I had one today and there was improvement in his cord flow but she said if Thursday the specialist sent me home on just bed rest I was lucky. I was advised to take my packed bag so this means I'm washing laundry well the hubs is. I get to lay in bed and take off all the tags and prepare them to be washed too.

I guess I'm in the wait and see limbo still. Ooh my SIL had my nephew yest I'm excited he's a cutie born at 36 weeks I guess babies are being born early this year :)


----------



## Lucy529

Ivan's side of the room finally complete :) 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_image_zps6d70c0ed.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_image_zps7469e1a6.jpg


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

I have to say it's very reassuring to see so many of you preggo after having had an ectopic. I was wondering if any of you had your ectopic in the uterus? That's what they think is happening to me... I have a mass in my uterus that has gone all the way through the uterine wall, so I am at risk of rupture.. they aren't sure if it's ectopic or molar, since it doesn't present like either one... they are afraid to biopsy it since they think it will bleed and I may end up with a hysterectomy. So they admitted me to hospital I was there for over 4 days... they gave me the methotrexate, my levels have been dropping. I had a mmc about a month ago at 8.5 weeks. Apparently the ectopic in the uterus is very unusual, all of the senior docs told me they have never seen this before.... not fun being this unique let me tellyou... so they are saying once the mass is gone and my levels are 0 I have to wait 6 months to TTC. I have to check that my uterus wall repairs since it has a "hole" in it so to speak where the mass is....

Anyways

Thanks

Kim


----------



## Lucy529

Kim, firstly I'm so sorry for your losses huge :hugs: 

I have no experience with what your going through. Good that the drs are being careful tho, the waiting is horrible but take your time to heal Hun I hope you have a fast recovery and get your rainbow soon. We're here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Kim- I am so sorry for your loss. I have heard of the ectopic in your uterus, they checked that for me too but my ectopic was indeed in my left tube. I had to wait till my numbers got down to 0 too but they want you to wait 6 months? Does that include the time it takes for your numbers to hit 0? I ask because they told me to wait at least 2 months before trying. Well I had my ectopic surgery in May and didn't get a period till July, so I assumed I had to wait two months from there but my doctor told me no, it's 2 months from the surgery. So we tried in July and got pregnant! So hopefully it's the same for you! That way you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## Lucy529

AM happy 17 weeks Hun how are you? 

CMC hope sell is well either you too 

Everyone else :wave:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Thank you!!! I am doing very well!! I still haven't felt anything yet which bothers me but I was reassured most people don't feel anything in their first pregnancy till closer to 20 weeks so hopefully soon!!! I am getting a private gender scan this Saturday!!! We are so excited!!! I am for sure telling you ladies but our gender reveal party is the 23rd. My regular OB appt. is the 21st so I have to keep this secret for awhile lol!! But I will be for sure sharing it here!!! :) How are you feeling?!!?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Thanks for the responses :)

AM they are saying 6 months after the mass is gone and my levels are 0, mostly because there is the possibility that it's molar and they won't know for sure because they aren't able to biopsy it. I also have to give my uterus wall time to heal since there is essentially a hole in it right now where the mass is. I will have to undergo a few specialized ultrasounds and test to ensure that the uterine wall has fully repaired before I TTC.

It sucks because I am 37 and was hoping not to wait, I am lucky since I already have 2 wonderful DS's who are 6 and 16 months :)

Good luck with your pregnancies! you have given me so much hope that this could happen for me again.

Kim


----------



## Lucy529

AM so exciting !!! Can't wait 

I'm feeling good bored and seriously ready to meet this little guy, I finally saw him in 4D no pic tho, the printer was broken :(, but he looks like his daddy at least to me he did. Ooh I'm so counting down the days 

I never thought I would say this but I MISS WORK :(


----------



## Lucy529

So as I promised finally got some pics of my Ivan :) <3 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_received95m95mid9513836937965759504b617a57f7b8e0a50950_zpsc37283be.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_received95m95mid9513836937965759504b617a57f7b8e0a50951_zps131cab61.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

Kis I am so sorry to hear what you're going through!! I hope you get an answer soon! I've heard of ectopics that are inter uterine but they're rare.....in saying that...rare means nothing as my chances of heterotopic with no fertility treatment were rare at 1 in 100,000 but it still happened. I hope you can try as soon as poss and not have to wait that long


Lucy your wee Ivan is gorgeous, such clear images. AM..hope you're well....cannot wait for your gender reveal....soooo exciting


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks CMC how are you doing ?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-He is so adorable!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!

Cmc-Yes yes 3 more days!!! I can't wait to tell you ladies, I am so restless hahaha...did you guys have to have a full bladder for yours? They are making me for mine, which I am not fond of lol


----------



## Lucy529

AM I never was told either way, I had a full bladder for one of the u/s but then I was able to empty it bc I felt I was going to pee my self LOL 

Can't wait until you find out am anxious :)


----------



## c.m.c

I don't think it matters at this stage if your bladder is full....half full might be nice as the bladder provides a 'window' to the womb


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya, you guys are right...my plan is to pee before I leave because the appt. is 30 minutes away and on my drive up drink orange juice or something so I will get a full bladder again or at least partial!! AHHH so excited!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies so we found out the sex!!!!!!!

IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!! we are so excited!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw yay !!!! Congrats AM. Any name ideas?

Just realized you ladies are reaching the half way mark CONGRATS !!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy- thank you!!! I know so close!!!! 18 weeks today!! :) Could always go ealier than 40 weeks! My mom had us all at 38 weeks hahaha!!! YES the name is Matteo Anthony! Anthony is my husband's name and my grandpa (who past away when my mom was 15) and my husband's grandpa's name so I wanted that name to carry on...Matteo is just a name we like haha it's pronounced Ma-Tay-O...we are super Italian :)

Lucy-How are you feeling!?!?!


----------



## Lucy529

I love it so cute. It also goes well together :) 

I'm good just waiting on his arrival really. I had my non stress test today, he was good had to wake him up tho LOL I have another u/s Wednesday and one on Friday. I will continue two a week until he's born. Still on bed rest which is making me really lazy.
One good thing I learned how to crochet :) making him a blankie and my hubby wants a beanie LOL so at least I'm keeping busy but so ready to meet him.
You girls are going to have to do a bump shot :)


----------



## c.m.c

AM I'm sooooo delighted or you! Congrats


----------



## c.m.c

Just saw the name too.....it's lovely and very nice meaning


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Thank you! Do you have a name picked out for your little girl?

Lucy-I wish I could crochet!!! At least bed rest you are keeping busy! How long are you on bed rest for?


----------



## c.m.c

Awww I'd love to crochet too Lucy


AM..we chose Finn for a boy but I like Scarlett Cole (cole as a middle name as its a family surname) but I don't think DH likes it....so we have zero girls names...typical lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww I love Scarlett Cole!! Maybe he will come around with that name! lol I only had one boy name one girl name so if I have more than one of each sex we are screwed too haha


----------



## c.m.c

We only had one girls name the last time....Ava!! ......I'm struggling to like anything else....fingers crossed he comes around


----------



## Lucy529

CMC I love the name Scarlett Cole it's so pretty and unique

AM I'm just now learning to crochet :D YouTube is very handy LOL great teacher too. I'm on bed rest until I deliver, which is a week by week thing as long as he's good he's staying in

I got this rash on my legs and arms practically every where I was told its PUPPS nothing I can do about it goes away after delivery but it's bad it hurts and after scratching it I have cuts :( been trying lotion but getting Zantac tom FX it works


----------



## c.m.c

O Lucy I hope your bed rest goes fast and baby Ivan arrives in good timing.......that rash sounds very hard on you too..hugs...


----------



## Lucy529

So today's update. Ivan is weighing in at 3lbs 8oz but is down to the 13th percentile. he's not moving much on the u/s now so was told after dinner lay down and count kicks so I'm laying here hoping he moves if not I'm heading to the hospital for NST tonight


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-I'm praying that everything is ok with Ivan! What is NST?


----------



## Lucy529

Non stress test they hook you up to a monitor that checks baby's heart rate and the other contractions


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh ok! How far along are you? I'm hoping eveRyThing is ok!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Just got back from the hosp they did a NST Ivan seems to be doing ok so sent me home I swear this kid is going to kill me from a heart attack. Just glad all us well


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Aww I am glad everything went well!! Just a few more weeks till the c-section correct?


----------



## Lucy529

AM I'm not sure anymore I know the latest is at the end of December but if he continues to have cord restriction then they're doing it sooner, it's all a waiting game which drives me nuts. I want to know exactly what they are planning


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ugh yes the waiting game is awful!!! At least they are checking on you all the time!!! KMFX for you that everything is ok!


----------



## kaznib

Hi everyone just thought I'd pop by to share by good news:) I had a little boy 6 weeks old on Sunday! after my ectopic and loosing my right fallopian tube, followed by a miscarriage 5 months later I finally gave birth to a healthy baby boy!
The support I received on this thread got me through my darkest moments so there is light at the end of the tunnel! he was 7lbs 6oz at birth and is adorable, he was well well worth the wait. Mummy and daddy are completely in love and feel blessed to have him. Hope this gives others hope:)


----------



## Lucy529

Aaaw Kaznib congrats !!!!! Pics? :) 

Yes your post def gives all of us hope. Glad your doing well


----------



## Amcolecchi

Kaznib- that is awesome!! Congrats on your little boy!!!! This site is great!!


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy I'm sure you're exhausted fingers crossed everything stays on track for you and little Ivan


----------



## c.m.c

Kaznib my fellow NI mummy huge congratulations to you!! Awww hope you're well and enjoying all the newborn loveliness

What Did you name your little boy


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies :)

Had an u/s today to check him and he's doing great happily sucking his big toe :haha: he's breech again so hope he switches soon bc he's killing my bladder :/


----------



## LynnC

Hi laries, 

Hope you dont mind me jumping in the middle. A huge hug for those who care expecting!!!

On oct. 13th i finally got my first normal af after laparoscopy. On oct. 29 my opk showed that i has ovulating. By today (day 36th) theres no sign of af yet ;( Im super frustrated! I know that ur cycles change after op but. Was ovulating... Where did the egg go??? Before op my cycle was always 28 days. Anyone can help me? Thank you!


----------



## Lucy529

LynnC hi Hun sorry for your loss :hugs:

As for your question are you temping as well or just using opks? It might be that your body was gearing to O but didn't ? I find that using both opks and temping is more accurate than just the opks bc sometimes you don't ovulate but a few days later, if that makes sense. Hope af shows up for you it's frustrating I know


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn- it can take awhile for the first period and after that ovulating might take some time too...I would call the doctor tho and he can do an ultrasound and double-check, that way you know exactly what is going on!


----------



## Lucy529

AM happy 19 weeks !!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Thank you!!! I still don't feel movement yet!! grrr hopefully soon!


----------



## Lucy529

It will happen Ivan has become quiet a lot more now they say bc he's facing my back :shrug: I don't know but it freaks me out.

Once your lo starts kicking it'll be worth the wait hope it happens soon for ya


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-when did you first feel Ivan? Matteo hasn't done anything yet, although I do feel a poking sensation time to time..Aww ya that would bother me too but at least you go get ultrasounds every week which is definitely reassuring! Any updates?

Lynn-You call your doctor?

CMC-How have you been? I haven't heard from you in awhile!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi AM and Lucy, I'm really well.....have my 20 week scan tomorrow, by my new dates I'm 20+1 tomorrow, can't wait!

How are you ladies?


----------



## kaznib

Thanks everyone :) i'll try and upload a pic here! he's doing great a hungry boy! I breast fed for almost 6 weeks then he took reflux so I had to stop, was good to do it for a short while at least:) I called him Harri (spelt with an i at the end it's welsh spelling)


----------



## Lucy529

AM I began to feel Ivan early at about 14 weeks but very rarely and it was flutters I didn't get real kicks until 18 weeks I think but way noticeable at 20 he was always on my left so I was always achy on that side. 

So far he's doing good had a NST today and they used this thing to wake him up, scared the crap out of him poor baby, but it got him moving. Still measuring small went from 15 % to 13% if he gets to 10% he's getting delivered! he's weighing in at 3lbs 8oz they're really keeping an eye on him to make sure he stays in as long as possible but I still panic when I don't feel him 

CMC your half way !!!! Hope you scan goes well tom good luck Hun can't wait for an update 

Kaznib cute name can't wait to see pics :) glad you were able to bf even if for a little bit


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy- am 19 +1 weeks today and I don't feel anything....uurggh it bothers me, my docs say it's fine and normal. I talked to someone the other day who didn't feel anything till 25 weeks...ugh I am trying not to panic! Just with everything before you know it's hard not too!Many people say I am probably feeling him move now I just don't notice it or realize it...SO I WOULD LOVE to feel something soon!! Aww he is so tiny!! I am sure he will be fine tho and gain more weight these next few days/weeks before you have to go deliver him!!!

CMC- We are exactly a week apart haha!!! I am excited for you!!!! Hope you are feeling great!!!

Kaznib-LOVE the name!!! My friend's baby had some acid reflux for a LONG time too she had to give up breastfeeding, I felt so bad, it was so hard for her. The docs thought the baby was just colic but she did the math and realized it was the reflux!! Hope all is going great for you!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM you could try drinking something cold or sweet and lay on your left side I have to do that when he's quiet you might feel something then but if he's facing your back it's hard to feel anything hope you don't have to wait to long


----------



## skeet9924

kaznib said:


> Thanks everyone :) i'll try and upload a pic here! he's doing great a hungry boy! I breast fed for almost 6 weeks then he took reflux so I had to stop, was good to do it for a short while at least:) I called him Harri (spelt with an i at the end it's welsh spelling)

Congratulations!! Love the name!! I had to do the exact same thing with Carson and it made a huge difference!! Also look into probiotics!! They help a lot!! If you have any questions pm me!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girls...hope you're well


I had my 20 week scan today, all looked good which is such a huge relief. Baby defo measuring ahead still so keeping my new date of 7th April.


Now I can relax a bit hopefully....just so good to know they're healthy.

How are you ladies?


----------



## c.m.c

Kaznib love the name, congrats again.

I love welsh names


----------



## c.m.c

Lucy529 said:


> AM I began to feel Ivan early at about 14 weeks but very rarely and it was flutters I didn't get real kicks until 18 weeks I think but way noticeable at 20 he was always on my left so I was always achy on that side.
> 
> So far he's doing good had a NST today and they used this thing to wake him up, scared the crap out of him poor baby, but it got him moving. Still measuring small went from 15 % to 13% if he gets to 10% he's getting delivered! he's weighing in at 3lbs 8oz they're really keeping an eye on him to make sure he stays in as long as possible but I still panic when I don't feel him
> 
> CMC your half way !!!! Hope you scan goes well tom good luck Hun can't wait for an update
> 
> 
> Kaznib cute name can't wait to see pics :) glad you were able to bf even if for a little bit




Hi lucy, fingers crossed your wee man can stay inside just a few more weeks


----------



## Lucy529

Cmc glad that your apt went well :happydance: your halfway Hun 

Yes I'm hoping he's stays in a bit longer but then when he barely moves it makes me want to just tell them to leave me in there so they can monitor him all the time, but we're close to the end


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc- great news!!! I just found out at my appointment I have a anterior placenta which all it means it my placenta is in front of the baby, so nothing harmful but that is the reason I can't feel anything yet...she said I probably wont feel him for another 2-4 weeks...but on the ultrasound he was moving so much so it made me feel better and knowing everything was healthy made me feel better too!!

Lucy-when is your next appointment?


----------



## c.m.c

AM that defo explains the movement thing....you will feel I but it may take another couple of weeks! Bit of peace of mind I'm sure when you found out


----------



## Lucy529

AM glad you know the reason why your not feeling him yet I have a posterior placenta 

I have my u/s tom to check the ford and make plans for next week but he's been moving tons today so I'm happy


----------



## Amcolecchi

cmc-yes it made me feel sooooo much better!!!

Lucy-Yayyy Ia m glad he is moving all around for you!! Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## Lucy529

Apt went well but I have an other dr again the usual one is on vacation. !!! It kinda pisses me off bc the other one wants to keep so close eye on Ivan this one said if all is well next week I won't be monitored as closely which kinda bothers me bc his cord number went up again 
I hope my OB decides to continue to monitor me closely tho two more weeks and I won't have to go to the specialist bc I can deliver at my local hosp. So hoping all continues to go well 

Hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-ya that would annoy me too!!! Hmm ya I would want to be monitored too...but if something was really wrong they would let you know, you know? Hope you can deliver at your local hospital too!!

AFM-I am started to get really bad low back pain! Is anyone else experiencing this? If so, any stretches I can do?! IT SUCKS!


----------



## Lucy529

AM I have back aches too but I also have a chipped bone so extra painful. Back rubs and warm showers help but I'm still searching for remedies

I know if something was wrong they would tell me but when I was put on be rest his number was 4.2 or some where there it's 4.6 and 5 in a dif section. I was told the specialist was really worried that's why I was taken out of work and given shots to mature his lungs now it's like no big deal. My reg specialist is on vacation for a few weeks so I'm stuck with this one but I hope my OB steps up


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone doing!?? Lucy is your big day here yet?!!? I hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girls, all good here!!

Lucy it's so close now for you....how exciting


aM..... Are you feeling more movements now?


----------



## Lucy529

:wave: ladies boy it's been awhile !!! 

No baby yet but I was admitted into the hosp yesterday bc my blood pressure was up they are testing for pre-eclampsia and just keeping an eye on me. Ivan seems to be doing fine so they are ok with him staying in for now. No real answers yet maybe tonight or tom I'll have some answers. 

I'm over an hour from home so my hubby isn't with me :( bc of work but if I can go home tom that would be great but I guess well see


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- hey girl!!! Just little movements...damn placenta is in my way hahaha..How about you?

Lucy-Aww I was hoping for Ivan pics but as long as he is doing good there is no point to get him out early lol! I hope you are doing ok, preeclampsia is scary but they are monitoring you so that is good! Sad your hubby can't be with you?! When is the official date of the c-section?


----------



## Lucy529

AM glad your finally feeling a bit of movements as he gets bigger they'll get more noticeable not always fun LOL but it amazing watching when they make your belly dance kinda freaky too 

No official c section date I think they were going to do it at 37 weeks bc of the severe itching I had but now it's up in the air with my BP acting up but might be soon


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-I am excited for you!!!! You are sooo close! I am sure you are ready by now!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM I'm beyond ready, I've had a headache since Tuesday nothing seems to get rid of it :( waiting to hear from specialist and going from there but I'm ready to just deliver him at this point


----------



## Lucy529

Quick update had my son :) born at exactly 35 weeks and doing great weighing 4lb 12oz of pure love and 17 in long. My own little piece of heaven :D 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_eeb89a3486fb222484061f19f5fe6e3d_zps51557bc7.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/d47911f4a7b892f56ee85913dc0d60f9_zpsfd204b2a.jpg


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG Lucy!!!!!! He's so adorable!!!!!!!! Love all the hair!!! Hope you and Ivan are resting and doing well!!! :) can't wait to hear more updates!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Wow Lucy what a surprise!!

Awwww he is so cute, look at all his lovely dark hair. Congratulations Lucy I'm so delighted for you


----------



## c.m.c

Hi Lucy, how are you getting on? Did you get home ok with Ivan? I bet you cannot believe he's here. Hope you're getting plenty of rest as you will need it after everything our bodies go through.

Can't believe your wee rainbow is here!M 


AM, how are you? Your bump looks lovely in the pictures! I took a pic yesterday so il try and log onto here through my iPhone and post it. 

Are you still settled on Matteous? Maybe I've mis spelled that.


----------



## Lucy529

CMC unfortunetly we haven't been able to go home yet he needs to be able to drink a bottle at every feeding for 48 hrs he's starting to want to eat but not completely there yet hopefully soon. Until then we're stuck in the NICU 

On a good note I talked to his drs and after they researched it am able to bf. Started pumping yest and all seems to be going well hoping to get a good supply going but I'm so happy I'm able to nourish my baby


----------



## c.m.c

That's great about the bf!!!! .....and I know you Won't think It now, but some extra time in hospital is sometimes good for you to get your energy back 

Glad you're both getting on well!.,


----------



## Lucy529

CMC I know he needs it I just wish we were closer to home it's over an hour away, I've been here for over a week and I miss my hubby :( I'm exhausted bc I can barely sleep I hope he gets it's soon


----------



## skeet9924

Awwwwwww! Supe big congratulations Lucy!!! I am beyond ecstatic for you! I'm so happy your little miracle is here! Hopefully u can go home soon! He's soooooo adorable!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc- How are you doing?!!? I am 23 weeks today and I REALLY just want to hit the third trimester lol I just want to feel better that I am in the home stretch haha! You were close! It's Matteo but yep that's what we are sticking too and everyone is calling him that already, love it!!

Lucy-what is BF? and I am sorry you are so far away from home!! KMFX that you can be home before Christmas!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi AM


Bf is breast feeding


I am good! I'm 24weeks today!! I know what u mean, kinda wishing the weeks away too!!

Matteo is lovely....it so special to have that name bond before baby arrives it's lovely.

My hubby will not ever let me tell him what we are having so it's Finn or Scarlett....... But I'm almost gonna slip Scarlett out someday lol!! I hope we both agree and stay with that as we both like that name


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-oh haha I should of realized bf meant breast feeding! Thank you!! We really love the name too and so does the family!!! I love the names Finn and Scarlet!! YES how are you so good at keeping it?!!? I say he all the time lol I give you so much props for not slipping!!!


----------



## c.m.c

It was easier not slipping up with my dd1 but this time I feel like saying sister and she...it's very hard lol


----------



## kaznib

congrats on your handsome little man Lucy!!! well done!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around much, Ivan just came home yesterday so it's been hectic, since he's so small I had to scramble and buy preemie clothes which still fit him a little big but that's ok he'll grow. 

You ladies are getting close can't wait to see more lo being born :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-My friend had to do the same! Her baby was two weeks early but he was only 5 pounds so she had to find preemie outfits! But yes he will grow so quickly! I am glad you are home now resting! How is breastfeeding? I am planning on doing it but nervous at the same time!!


----------



## c.m.c

Great news that you're both home Lucy


----------



## Lucy529

He only weighs 4.12 so not even 5 lbs yet my hubby us still afraid of picking him up its hilarious but he'll get it together :) 
Bf us not going so good my boss gave me a pump but the lady that had it keeps forgetting to give me the power cord, I can't get into WIC for one until next Friday and Ivan now refuses the boob, to top that off my milk has begun to dry up :( so I've tried hand expressing but it's not going good so we've been doing formula


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ouch hand expressing sounds awful. It's ok if you don't bf not every woman does it, and formula will make him gain weight faster which is good!


----------



## Lucy529

AM I wasn't going to do bf but after being taken of the meds that prevented me from it I thought I might as well try, but I won't be totally heart broken if I end up using formula I've had tons of experience with that at least I know I tried I might keep trying to get him to latch before our next apt on Monday for his 2 week check up if he's still joy wanting it then I'm just staying with formula. As long as he grows and is healthy that's most important and so far he's been great :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-how are you and Ivan doing? It will be great to celebrate his first Holiday season!!!

Afm-I am officially 24 weeks which I just learned is vday which makes me happy!!! 16 more weeks to go!!!

How are all you other ladies doing?!


----------



## Lucy529

AM hi :) happy 24 weeks !!! Wow time us flying by.

We are so excited to have Ivan with us for Xmas. It will def be a special occasion for us. I can't wait until he is old enough to enjoy opening presents too, I know it's a while away but it will be here before long

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies just checking in to see how everyone's been doing! It's been awhile!! Hope all is going well for everyone!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi AM!!

It's been ages hasn't it?

I hope you are well.....how's all the planning going? Have u done a nursery yet! How's your pregnancy going?

Lucy I hope you and Ivan are well. How are you?

Afm..... I'm good, time us flying by sooooo much!! I don't have much to report. We are extending our home so I cross my fingers it's done by April


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- I am glad you are doing well!! Oh yes I hope your addition on your house is done before the baby comes too! Are you still measuring a week early? Last time I went I was a day early haha but we shall see!!

AFM- yes yes we just started painting the nursery! We are doing and underwater theme and my husband is hand drawing everything and painting! I attached a couple pics so you can see! HOPEFULLY it's all done next week! Our crib just came in and my in-laws bought the matching dresser so this weekend we should get those and then in the next few weeks set it up! I have my baby shower Feb. 22 so after that we should have everything ready to go!! Do you knwo what position she is in? Last time I went they said they couldn't tell but it was ok as long as by March he is head down lol!


----------



## c.m.c

Awww I can't wait to see the finished photos I love looking at interiors especially nurseries 

Yes baby is measuring even further ahead at 5th April now but my due date still is 7th.....I think I'm just going to have another big baby but not early lol!!

Yes head was down last week at my 28week scan though my dd didn't turn till 34 weeks do plenty of time for your wee boy to move!! 

It's so cool your DH is hand painting it all it soon brill


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- Awesome!!! She is already down and ready to go! Did you get an ultrasound? I haven't had an ultrasound since my 20 week scan and I really want another one hahaha!!! 

And here's a pic!!..I know it's kinda hard to see BUT we did a lot more since these pics so hopefully I can take more this weekend! We are almost finished! :) There is sad on the bottom and a bunch of seaweed, starfish, sunken ship and other things too :) I will upload one Monday since we will be painting over the weekend! We just have the birthing class tomorrow! 

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/20140116_192855_zps679b2816.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

Ww it looks fab...your hubby is amazing doing it all by hand!!

My little girl would love that herself as she loves flounders and Sebastian from little mermaid 

Yeah I got an ultrasound at 28 weeks...they guessed baby to be around 2lbs 9oz then and head was down, with my dd she waited to 34 weeks!!! 

Though I never believe weights a they said dd was 8lbs1oz from a scan then 3 days later she arrived weighing 9lbs9.5oz


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you!!! All the sand is done too and some more of the fish is done but I haven't taken a recent pic. But I will for sure this weekend!! 

Hmm I think I am going to ask my midwife at my appt. on Tuesday to see if we get another ultrasound! Wow I am surprised they waited 34 weeks for the first one and this one was at 28 weeks haha...I an 28 and a few days now so I am sure they wont do mine till around 34-35 weeks too!


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies :wave:

sorry I have been MIA, I came back to work four weeks ago and have been busy with work and Ivan luckily my hubby is at home and watches him and does the night feedings too so that I can sleep. this weekend its the X-Games so we are super busy with a bunch of young adults getting drunk and acting stupid :/

I cant believe how much time had passed already you guys are almost at the finish line so exciting :) and just realized my sister is do around the same time so excited to meet my nephew and your babies as well 

Ivan is doing great he is so big now compared to when he was first born, he is however still measuring small but I just think he is a small baby he's finally into newborn clothes he's already a month and half old. he is eating like a champ 

I have lost the baby weight :) YAY !!!! LOL I keep getting told that I don't even look like a had a baby which honestly I don't know how to take. I had one lady at the market next door that couldn't believe that I had a baby when I went to buy a pack of diapers. I had to show her a pic of us for her to finally believe me. 

AM love the room so cool that your hubby is painting all that we went the easy way and bought wall decals lol 

CMC wow I wonder how much our baby is going to weigh and your right about the u/s weight they are not accurate tho Ivan was pretty close to what they had told me


----------



## c.m.c

AM they did regular scans too with Ava but her head was not down Till 34 weeks she was a lazy wee rascal ! This baby is defo more active so could be turning the wrong way some day for all I know

Lucy so good you're doing well I cannot believe you're working u must be Wonder Woman!!!!! Glad wee Ivan is getting big.... It's scary how fast time goes when they arrive


----------



## Scarlet369

Was diagnosed with my ep November 21 and received mtx, on nov25 my hog had already dropped to half what it was but unfortunately I had shot number 2 before my blood had Come back. My doctor said I would be ok to ttc after 3 months, or 2 cycles. 

I am so scared to ttc but anxious too, it's the worste feeling!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi scarlet, I know it's the scariest thought to try but myself, amcoleechi and Lucy529 have all been there........ I have had so much support from this thread.....my baby is due in April!!


Wishing you a fast journey to your rainbow


----------



## hollydazzles

Hello all! I had an ectopic treated with mtx in 2008. We are just now ttc. I am excited and scared and so many other emotions. So glad that there is support here :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-OMG you are back at work already!??! How old is Ivan now!? OMG upload a new baby pic!!! So cute he is finally in bigger clothes!! OMG SUPER JEALOUS you lost all the baby weight!! How did you do it?!!? I am so nervous that it will take me a year or so hahaha!! So happy that you guy are doing so great!!!

CMC-Awww that's so awesome this baby girl is so active!!! I wonder if she will come out even earlier, she sounds like she is ready to go hahaha!! I can't wait, we are so close now!!! 

AFM-just turned 29 weeks, we have my shower is a couple week. Almost done with the painting of the baby room! We also got our crib with the changing table and the dresser this weekend so once the room is done we will set those up!!

WELCOME NEW LADIES!!! Just like CMC said, we all have been there and it is DEPRESSING in the beginning. You feel like it's never going to happen again and you just want to give up on everything BUT these ladies in this group are amazing! I was so depressed but then found them and they were so helpful and encouraging! And Lucy just had a baby! CMC and I are due fairly soon, so it's good to know it will happen for you guys too!! If you ladies have any questions definitely ask, we are more than happy to help!! :)


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies :wave:

to our new members, I am so sorry for your loss and that you find yourself in this hard and very emotional rollercoaster. but I can tell you that it can happen, you can get your rainbow we are all here for you girls huge huge :hugs:

AM :wave: Ivan is now 7 weeks old almost 8 LOL he has grown so much and eats like a champ :) some of the nb clothes fit him some don't but he's still small so am not worried as long as he's thriving the dr is happy.
I came back to work when he was 3 weeks old my hubby was done with his work so he stays home and takes care of him which am happy for bc he does such a great job. i still go home and bath Ivan and wash his bottles and spend a bit of time with him until bed time. i feel like am the husband LOL but with some of the wifely duties still
most of the weight came off after birth and then i just went back to my low carb diet and lost the rest. i have diabetes so getting things under control was a must for me and am glad i did i feel more normal now and bc i over weight i want to get into shape before summer bc i want to take him to the park to play and do things that i know i wouldn't be able to do other wise.

I can't believe how close you ladies are to meeting your los i can't wait :) i will def upload some pics of my munchkin :)


----------



## Scarlet369

Thanks ladies! It's nice to hear success stories. I hope this time ttc will be quick, before this ep we had been trying on and off for almost 2 years.


----------



## Lucy529

Scarlett I was trying for the same time when I hot my ep. Hugs Hun pying it happens fast for you.

And here is my munchkin ....
Ivan and daddy two nights ago :) 
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_229a2222971bdd9981f025d63ee7aefd_zps01ea72dc.jpg
My lo about a week ago :) love those cheeks 
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_e2b818b5eea8d27015e2eae10287ea43_zps73b16c66.jpg


----------



## SBaud

hi guys,

hope i can jump in too... :) i was just looking around for a similar story to mine and stumbled across this thread.

i had an EP in august, treated with a shot of mtx. i was 7.5 weeks

it was pretty devastating. ive been 'ready' for a while now and we finally decided it was the right time. got my BFP in the first cycle of really trying (charting properly) so we were feeling really great about it all.

after the EP i guess i kind of expected that we'd conceive really easily again, but the months have passed, and nothing. ive been stressing myself out and AF was coming later and later each month as a result.

one of the main reasons for the stress is that i am kind of terrified to fall pregnant again. im afraid we'll lose it again. i'm afraid of the pain of the MC. and afraid that i'll end up in the hospital again.

at the same time, i'm also afraid that i'll never get pregnant again, that we have had our one shot. And it seems like everyone around us is getting pregnant, its awful. i am genuinely happy for every announcement, but each new one reminds me that we have nothing to announce. i want to be next...

this doom-and-gloom attitude has been dogging me for the last 4 cycles, even making me hesitant to BD. its like, if we dont try then we havent failed, right? so if i avoid BD on the right days then i can blame that rather than my body letting me down.

this cycle i've actually started to feel positive again, and i'm thinking these gloomy thoughts less and less. i'm still really worried but at the same time, im taking joy in thinking about 'when it happens' and 'what if' and 'i wonder if this tiime was the right time'.

i just ov'd a few days ago, so i'm excited to start testing next week or so. fingers and toes crossed.

hopefully i'll have a positive story to share soon

xSimone


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn-the pics are ADORABLE!!!! Such a cute family!!!!!

Simone-I was so WORRIED too after my ectopic that when I got prego again it would be ectopic and it was not! ANd my story is crazy. First in January of last year we found out my husband has a 2% sperm morphology which means only 2% of his entire sperm is rightly shaped! So we had a 2% chance of getting prego naturally every month. So we went and started IUI's. The first one failed. The second one I got pregnant but sadly lost it due to ectopic. My ectopic was so bad I lost my left Fallopian tube! So now I have one tube, my husband's sperm aren't the greatest and two failed IUI's, I thought we were done. I was DEVASTATED. So while my hormone levels were falling back to 0 we got the okay to try again and to our surprise we got PREGNANT! So not only did we show that 2% sperm morphology, I only have one tube too!! So trust me, you will defy all the odds and get pregnant asap!!!! GL ladies!!


----------



## hollydazzles

I so relate with so many of you here. Yesterday I was looking at what a due date would be if we were successful this month ttc. It was a bit heartbreaking because I would have a very close due to date to the one I had when it was ep. I want to bw excited about ttc but I am so scared :( it is great to hear success stories.


----------



## SBaud

Thanks AM... It means a lot to read encouraging stories. Makes a difference from all the terrible stats and stories I kept searching for when I was in my 'blue' stage...

Holly, I know exactly what you mean, and I do the same every month! I plug in my day 1 date into an app I have which (installed before i was EP) which will give you milestones and a due date etc. Not good, because whenever I forgot to cancel it (once AF arrived) it would congratulate me on my 'next week of pregnancy'. Talk about depressing! I've stopped doing that now, but my charting app lists the due date for each cycle so I'm still keeping track. 

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I used to do that too! I did stop but always in my head I would count when it would be lol..I think it's just a normal thing for women to do!! But we are here for you if you have any questions! Have you guys starting having your period already have the ectopic? It took me over 8 weeks to have mine just fyi :)


----------



## SBaud

Mine started back on exactly 4 weeks to the day that my HCG came back as 0 (well, it was 3 but they counted that as 0)

I have been pretty regular except for the stress-related delays. But I've had doubt that I have actually ovulated. I don't know if its paranoia or not, but i can usually tell. Mucous and increased 'friskiness' on the hot days have been my markers. But maybe ive been less 'frisky' because of the loss and feeling down and scared. Not sure! I haven't yet reached the point of using ov tests, but I do chart. Maybe i should start testing if I get another BFN this cycle.


----------



## Scarlet369

My last hcg I had was on 12/19 and wa 77, 2 weeks later I got my first af, my hcg dropped really fast though according to my doctor. My first shot was 11/21 so I reached 0 in a little over 5 weeks


----------



## SBaud

I also dropped quite fast. It took 3 weeks to get there (but I had miscarried before they realised it was ectopic and had already dropped from 6000 to 1000 before I had the shot). So I didn't have as far to go...

Well, it's another BFN for us... AF arrived, perfectly on time (looking for any kind of positive here!) so we'll be calling tomorrow for an appointment for full testing. I just know something's not right. I've never had painful ovulation, yet since the ectopic, I feel it from the day of ovulation until AF, but only on the right side (which is the 'bad' tube). Mum says that sometimes just having the dye test can 'unblock' the tube - anyone heard/experienced that?

Feeling quite sad about another BFN. I turn 35 in 2 weeks and I'd really hoped to BFP before that. Mental milestone I suppose. Also, 2 more pregnant friends announced this week. Really not helping!

Feeling positive about the testing though. Hope it's something simple and obvious and that BFP is in sight!


----------



## SBaud

I was able to be squeezed in for an appointment tomorrow at the hospital. Really pleased as we were told it would be 6-8 weeks, then they called back with this appt. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been around much been busy with work, baby and life. We had to take Ivan to a babysitter bc my hubby had to work but he's doing good and so am I :) he's getting into a good night sleep so maybe soon he'll be sleeping through the night. 

:wave:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-It's so great to hear from you!!! I am glad everything is going great for your wonderful family!! Are you back at work as well? How old is Ivan now?! I am 32 weeks so just 8 weeks to go!! I am hoping I am like 7 more weeks as my rib pain is killing me lol...upload some pics I love looking at babies!!! :)


----------



## Scarlet369

SBaud said:


> I was able to be squeezed in for an appointment tomorrow at the hospital. Really pleased as we were told it would be 6-8 weeks, then they called back with this appt.
> 
> Fingers crossed

just wondering what came of you appointment, hoping you got some answers


----------



## Scarlet369

Hi ladies, just checking in! Just got over af and OH is feeling much better this month as well so we will be actively ttc this month. I also just purchased a CBFM from a friend of mine who just had triplets so no longer needs it. I was planning on buying it from her in November but then I found out I was pregnant, then the ectopic was diagnosed so I kept putting it off. 
Anyways, I found it funny if I did conceive this month, before using the cbfm anyone, my due date would be the same week I was diagnosed with my ectopic. Wouldnt that be a bittersweet day for my family


----------



## Amcolecchi

Scarlet-Yes it is weird. I actually am due the exact week I had my second IUI which was the pregnancy that ended in ectopic! So it's definitely bittersweet but since then I have been so consumed on how my lil boy is growing you will kinda forget (not really forget because you will always remember) but you are more happy now! I am glad you and your DH are feeling better and actively trying, remember to have fun and not get too consumed into getting pregnant-it will help!! Good luck :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: OMG you guys are getting close 

Sorry I've been MIA I've been dealing with a sick baby and trying to get better myself :/ 
I gotta run but will try to catch up later today


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy- Yes 33 weeks today!! eek lol I am getting ready! I just had my baby shower and I have a few things to clean around the house and then I am ready!! When do you find you when you are dilated? I haven't had a Pelvic exam yet..I go tomorrow but I don't think they will do it this early, will they?


----------



## Lucy529

AM they don't check any of that until later I think I only made it to 35 weeks so not really sure when they start checking things. Wish I could help you more 

Here's a pic of my munchkin a few days ago he's a little sick but still smiled for mommy 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_8575337dff163d51d1526a4e89541da0_zpsed9d73e3.jpg


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG LOOK AT THAT SMILE!!! He is so adorable!!!!! How old is he now!? He is getting so big!! It's crazy how the time flies!! I can't wait to upload pics of baby Matteo on here!!!


----------



## Lucy529

2 1/2 months old and weighed 9.9 lbs at his 2month check up so he's getting big :) he is such a character I can't wait to meet your little man


----------



## SBaud

Hi Scarlett,

Well it was a great appointment! The doc was attentive and thorough. This was a big thing for me, seeing as the last doc I saw at the hospital (when admitted with the ectopic) was so awful to me - condescending and outright rude, even wagged a finger in my face and spoke to me like a child. Ordinarily I would have put him in his place, but I was in so much pain I just wanted it to be over. 

Anyway, this doc had no other appts after me so he took his time. He took my full history down, did an internal check, an internal ultrasound, a smear test and a breast exam too. Then he booked me in with his colleague who specialises in conception difficulties and for a uterine X-ray. I have to do the X-ray on day 8,9 or 10 only so I'm booked for mid march. The appt with the other doc is a week later as I need to take these results with me. 

I was mailed the results of the ultrasound this week (also have to take it with me, as well as a blood test to be sure I'm not preg at the time, an STD Test and a buch of meds I need to take before and after. Has anyone had anything like this before??

Apparently once I've had this one they may want to do the dye test, but he said I had to do this one first as the dye test is laparoscopic and requires general anaesthetic (I hadn't realised that). 

Another Q for anyone who knows... On the ultrasound results he'd put my antral ovarian follicle count. I hadn't heard of this before so i looked it up (a low number can indicate that not many eggs are left). What I can't find out is, what is considered a low number...? anyone know anything about this?

I'll update after the next doc appt too!

Simone


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girls, hope you are all well


Lucy....Ivan us so cute....love his smile....you're such a busy working mum I can't believe how you just got back into it!, super mum!! Hope Ivan is feeling better and wow he is getting big


AM how are you? How was the baby shower? Anymore nursery pictures? I will be 35 weeks tomorrow and I finished work a few days ago.... Yipeeeeeeeeeee

I'm doing a house extension, it's nearly done but have tons of decorating to do.

Hope All the ladies TTC have a very fast BFP!!

We are all proof that it can happen!!


----------



## Lucy529

CMC thanks Hun there are challenging days but for the most part everything is going great working on getting him back into his crib :) I miss my hubby 

I should start having some days off soon, so more time to hang out with him


----------



## Devondm83

New here. TTC after ectopic on 4 feb


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-Hey girl!!! How are you feeling!?! So close for us now!! I am so excited!! Let's see if we will go on the same day hehehe!! Wow, you seem so busy with the house extension, I hope it is all coming together for you!! :)

Lucy-CMC is right, you are super mom! Hope I can be like that too! :)

AFM-I do have the baby room finished!! I will have to take some pics tonight and put them on here (I am currently at work hehe). We had the baby shower and got basically everything we need!! And we got gift cards so we will keep those for after he is born for diapers or something we forgot last minute!! lol I have a question, so I am trying to do a natural birth, and I just wanted to know if anyone has done it or has advice? I am getting nervous, I am 34 weeks today! So I know I have time but not too much anymore!!

Dev-So sorry about your loss hunny! Did you lose your tube or just get the shot? I lost my left tube. But every woman on here has had an ectopic and gotten pregnant! I hope that gives you some hope :)


----------



## Devondm83

Amcolecchi said:


> CMC-Hey girl!!! How are you feeling!?! So close for us now!! I am so excited!! Let's see if we will go on the same day hehehe!! Wow, you seem so busy with the house extension, I hope it is all coming together for you!! :)
> 
> Lucy-CMC is right, you are super mom! Hope I can be like that too! :)
> 
> AFM-I do have the baby room finished!! I will have to take some pics tonight and put them on here (I am currently at work hehe). We had the baby shower and got basically everything we need!! And we got gift cards so we will keep those for after he is born for diapers or something we forgot last minute!! lol I have a question, so I am trying to do a natural birth, and I just wanted to know if anyone has done it or has advice? I am getting nervous, I am 34 weeks today! So I know I have time but not too much anymore!!
> 
> Dev-So sorry about your loss hunny! Did you lose your tube or just get the shot? I lost my left tube. But every woman on here has had an ectopic and gotten pregnant! I hope that gives you some hope :)

Lost my left tube.. when I woke up in recovery the nurse told me they saved my tube but at my post op the doc said oh no we took it out. So down to my right tube now which has had 3 major surgeries on it since I was 16 years old. I have very little hope after all of the losses because they wont do any testing to tell me why I keep losing now. Something has to have changed since my reversal because I had 6 kids prior. I did have a few early losses in those years but only 1 that I went to the ER for


----------



## Lucy529

Devon so sorry for your loss Hun FX you get your little miracle soon, 

AM you could try natural but with the option for meds if you need them. I went 14 hours with contractions which were semi painful until I gave in to the epidural I believe I have a high pain tolorence though 

You girls are so close can't wait :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Hahah I do have a high pain tolerance too but after 14 hours I would be getting the epidural too hahaha!! That is just SO LONG lol

I know I am excited! I just had an ultrasound this morning because they thought he was breech but today it showed he was head down and ready to go!! So that made me happy!!! Can't wait any day soon!


----------



## Gray

Hello everyone I am new to board and website and thought I could use some support from others who have went through what I have. I am 25 years old and currently going through an ectopic pregnancy for the second time in 6 months. I was lucky enough to be treated with a shot of the cancer drug to stop the pregnancy. Did anyone find it difficult to conceive after having two ectopic pregnancies?


----------



## hollydazzles

Gray said:


> Hello everyone I am new to board and website and thought I could use some support from others who have went through what I have. I am 25 years old and currently going through an ectopic pregnancy for the second time in 6 months. I was lucky enough to be treated with a shot of the cancer drug to stop the pregnancy. Did anyone find it difficult to conceive after having two ectopic pregnancies?

No advice here, just wanted to say I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Gray-I am so sorry for your loss! With my ectopic they removed my tube but I do know there are ladies on here you had ectopics and got the shot and conceived, even after multiple ectopics! Unfortunately, once you have an ectopic you are more susceptible to get more since of scarring! But I wanted to say I am so sorry and if you ever need any help or just want to vent, we are all here for you! There are tons of ladies on here with ectopic, like myself, who got pregnant and had healthy babies!


----------



## c.m.c

Gray and Devon I'm so sorry fir your loss. Like AM I too had my tube removed as it's meant to help avoid a second ectopic. If the ovary is saved I know it's good as a single tube can collect eggs from both sides. 

(mine was twins one in uterus which I miscarried and one ectopic in my left tube) I had the ectopic the same day as AM....20th may 2013 and I'm due in less than 4 weeks so it was very fast fir me which I'm so grateful for.

I wish you both a fast BFP 



Lucy I hope you're well, though I've no doubt you're still juggling work and baby like a trooper. How's wee Ivan?


AM I'm good I'm 36plus2 today, cannot believe how fast it's going. I finished work two weeks ago as I had tins if leave left to take! It great bring at home with Ava we are having so much fun together 

How are you? Anymore gorgeous nursery pictures? I uploaded a few if my extension pics on Instagram so should share some as I've made a playroom at one end if my kitchen area

As for labour.......I was in labour for 26 hrs with Ava.....I'm praying this time is much much quicker .....any wonder I needed forceps at the end....ouch


Excuse the typos I'm on my iPad tonight and I hate it


----------



## Gray

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Gray

Amcolecchi said:


> Gray-I am so sorry for your loss! With my ectopic they removed my tube but I do know there are ladies on here you had ectopics and got the shot and conceived, even after multiple ectopics! Unfortunately, once you have an ectopic you are more susceptible to get more since of scarring! But I wanted to say I am so sorry and if you ever need any help or just want to vent, we are all here for you! There are tons of ladies on here with ectopic, like myself, who got pregnant and had healthy babies!

Thanks Amcolecchi I would definitely good to know that I have a support system outside of my fiancé and my family. I have my fingers crossed that this is the last time I have to go through this because it is definitely draining physically and emotionally.


----------



## Gray

Devondm83 said:


> New here. TTC after ectopic on 4 feb

Devond I am sorry for you lost I too am going through the same thing. I was diagnosed on March 5 2014 with a second ectopic pregnancy. I am currently waiting for my hcg numbers to drop. How were you treated for you ectopic? I was given methotrexate and it seems to be working.


----------



## SBaud

Ladies, ive had some good news finally... BFP!!!! 

Finally, 6 months since my ectopic, and after agonising about what was going on, it's happened right before I have all these tests and appointments booked in! Murphy's Law I guess 

Went straight to a blood test as I seemed to have implanted really late - I had a tiny amount of blood on the day AF was due, which I recognised as implantation bleeding, even though it was nearly a week later than it should be. 

Oh well, I'll take it ;)

Guess I need to cancel those tests then...

Kinda worried ill have another ectopic or mc, but trying to stay positive!

Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## Scarlet369

Sbaud congrats!!

I just stopped by to say hello and catch up on the news, I'm expecting af tomorrow, hoping for a bfp instead but doubtful. Using cbfm first month once the witch arrives,


----------



## c.m.c

Sbaud that's great news congratulations!!! It's so exciting and terrifying all at once I know how scary it is just take one day at a time and enjoy !!!!! Great news


----------



## Gray

Yay!! congrats on you BFP. I hope all goes well and I wish you best.


----------



## SBaud

Hi. Thanks for the well wishes. Unfortunately I had another miscarriage. 

Still have my doc appt next Tuesday so I guess I'll be doing tests and all to see what's going on. 

I'm disappointed but we only had one day of happiness before I started bleeding. So it doesnt feel as devastating as the last time. If that makes any sense at all...

I'm thinking about putting all the 'planning' on hold, no more cycle monitoring etc. just live normally and if it happens, it happens. But I doubt I'll be able!

Better luck to the rest of you!
Simone


----------



## Gray

SBaud said:


> Hi. Thanks for the well wishes. Unfortunately I had another miscarriage.
> 
> Still have my doc appt next Tuesday so I guess I'll be doing tests and all to see what's going on.
> 
> I'm disappointed but we only had one day of happiness before I started bleeding. So it doesnt feel as devastating as the last time. If that makes any sense at all...
> 
> I'm thinking about putting all the 'planning' on hold, no more cycle monitoring etc. just live normally and if it happens, it happens. But I doubt I'll be able!
> 
> Better luck to the rest of you!
> Simone
> 
> I am so sorry for your lost :cry:. If you need some support I am here for you. I see you said that you are just going to let it happen but if you would like we can be ttc buddies I am still recovering from my ectopic still waiting for my hcg number to go down. I am looking to try some natural remedies that are suppose to improve fertility chances. Both times I was pregnant I was not even trying they both came as an surprise. I am here for you :friends:


----------



## Lucy529

SBaud- I'm so sorry for your loss Hun hope the drs can find some answers for you. :hugs:

Gray- welcome and sorry I have no advice on a double ectopic I'm one of those rare cases I have only one ovary and one tube I had an ectopic on that tube and had to have open surgery to remove it bc if endometriosis :( My son is truly a miracle bc for years I had been told I would never conceive. It happened natural and by surprise I never though my body would be able to do it he was born at 35 weeks but bc of high blood pressure complications don't lose hope Hun if it happened for me it can happen for you

AM and CMC so close I can't wait for baby pics so excited 
Sorry I've been MIA trying to get Ivan into a decent schedule but I think he rules the house LOL 
Ivan is looking more like me everyday he is so big now 3 1/2 months old time is flying this is him on Saturday getting ready to go out 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_B6CC162A-97B5-4CB8-BA07-107B11DFBF1E_zpsixtythyj.jpg


----------



## Gray

Lucy529 said:


> SBaud- I'm so sorry for your loss Hun hope the drs can find some answers for you. :hugs:
> 
> Gray- welcome and sorry I have no advice on a double ectopic I'm one of those rare cases I have only one ovary and one tube I had an ectopic on that tube and had to have open surgery to remove it bc if endometriosis :( Munson is truly a miracle bc for years I had been told I would never conceive. It happened natural and by surprise I never though my body would be able to do it he was born at 35 weeks but bc of high blood pressure complications don't lose hope Hun if it happened for
> me it can happen for you
> 
> AM and CMC so close I can't wait for baby pics so excited
> Sorry I've been MIA trying to get Ivan into a decent schedule but I think he rules the house LOL
> Ivan is looking more like me everyday he is so big now 3 1/2 months old time is flying this is him on Saturday getting ready to go out
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_B6CC162A-97B5-4CB8-BA07-107B11DFBF1E_zpsixtythyj.jpg


Thanks Lucy for your words of encouragement. I am keeping hope alive.


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- Sorry I have been mia, work has been crazy and I am trying to get everything done before I go on maternity leave! I definitely will upload a baby room pic asap, it looks awesome!! How did the extension go on your house? How are you feeling? I just went to the doc yesterday and I was 1 cm dilated and 70% effaced! So I don't think I will be going by the 14th I am guessing in the next 7-10 days Matteo will be here! It would be awesome if we had our babies the same day lol!!

Lucy-OMG HE IS ADORABLE!!!! I still can't believe he is almost 4 months old!! Where has the time gone?!!?! He is such a little cutie!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM-thanks :) I wonder where the time is going as well, he's become very vocal lol can't wait until you have your lo in your arms not long now so excited for you and CMC


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies sorry it's been awhil buti had my baby boy Matteo!! April 4th 5 lbs. 13oz 19 1/2 inches long!! I'll upload a pic soon! how is everyone doing!?!


----------



## c.m.c

AM I'm soooooo delighted for you that's wonderful news!!!! Hope you are both well!!!!! He came early for you that's great

I think my original due date of 15th might be accurate for me I was 3cm last Thursday and have had a couple of shows but no labour yet!!!!! 


Cannot wait to see pictures!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!

Lucy how are you and little Ivan doing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you!!! Yes we are both doing great! He decided to show up early on his own, no induction or anything!! Here is a pic of him on my husband's belly from a few days ago! https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/IMG952014041295121328951_zps01692313.jpg


----------



## Gray

OH my goodness Amcolecchi congrats on your bundle of joy he is so precious!! How are you feeling?


----------



## c.m.c

AM he is gorgeous!!!! Hope motherhood is going well!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!! :happydance: 

He is adorable I'm so happy for you :) glad your both well 

CMC your next girl :)

Ivan is doing great he's just growing we have started to feed him cereal :) he's growing way to fast


----------



## c.m.c

Baby Scarlett is here she arrived yesterday at. 7.36pm and I got a water birth which I always wanted !!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Baby Scarlett 15.04.14!!!! So in love !!! Ava loves being a big sister
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lucy529

:happydance: CMC congrats Hun she is beautiful !!!!! Love the name


----------



## ljsmummy

Amchol and cmc congratulations!!! I came looking for you both seeing as the other ectopic thread is so quiet now! I remembered you must have been due about now, and when I found you you both have your little rainbow bundles!so happy for you both, beautiful pictures...enjoy all the cuddles! Lots of love x x x


----------



## c.m.c

Aww thank you !!!

It's a year today since AM and I had our ectopics.... Feeling kinda strange.... It's wonderful what a year brings!!!

I guess there's people destined for this world and little angels who are not!!! My wee Scarlett wouldn't be here if I didn't have the ectopic


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc it's so crazy to think this day last year was the worst day of my life! And now we are incredibly happy with our babies! Having Matteo makes my life complete I wouldn't change anything! HOw are you and Scarlett doing!? I haven't been as active lately but I'm going to start being active again!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc-Scarlett is so precious! So crazy you went on your original due date!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: been awhile 
Been busy on my end with work and a now 6 month old Ivan he's growing so fast we love the interaction he has with us :) we are already trying for baby #2 Lol crazy I know but am not getting any younger so I need to get the ball rolling 

Hope you are all well AM and CMC hope you ladies are having fun with you los


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey hun!!! I can't believe Ivan is already 6 months!!! That is so awesome and exciting!! Matteo will be ten weeks old Friday!! My hubby and I want to start trying for number 2 in August! With his sperm problem and me only having one tube we aren't sure how long it will take! Are you breastfeeding? Reason I ask is I am and I heard sometimes it's hard to get prego while breastfeeDing but my mom got pregnant with my bro while she was breastfeeding me! So it can happen!! We must stay in touch! Cmc I hope all is going well for your little girls!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girls!!! Wow is 6 months already... Where did that time go???? 

It's so exciting you two are both thinking if number two!!!! I think I will def go a third time though hubby wants four but I said no way 

We are doing great... I'm now combi feeding Scarlett and it's working out well. 

I think it's harder to get pregnant when breastfeeding but it's obviously not impossible


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-I see you did a waterbirth!! How was that!? I wanted to do that but my hospital couldn't do it. I could sit in there but no birthing in there! I did do a natural labor though-9 hours, so not too bad but not as short as my SIL who was like 3 hours natural labor lol!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

How are you other ladies doing?!?! I have a scary question. So I only have my left tube and say I get prego again and I get another ectopic in my other tube and lose that tube can I not get prego anymore?


----------



## saveme

:hi: Hi girls well you all probably dont remember me but I was on here a while ago when all of you were preggo 2013... Anyway quick update this past week I finally got a :bfp::bfp: at 10dpo strong lines and no bleeding, spotting, nothing. Like my other 2 pregnancies that ended in EP. So its still early days but Im super excited and so happy to see all of you with your beautiful babies. God bless!


----------



## littlemiss84

That's great news, congrats! :happydance:
Happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-I do remember you and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am truly happyy or you!!! When is your first appointment?!?!


----------



## saveme

It was today 18dpo and they date me at 5+1 they did a u/s and seen ges sac and yolk. Beta at 16dpo was 2293. Kinda wish I seen fetal pole and h/r but maybe next week. I get my next beta results tomorrow. But to be honest Im so happy little bean is in the right spot this time. Most ppl freak out when they dont see the fetal pole or h/r but me I'm truly grateful. God is good.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! Just checking in to say Hi and see how everyone is doing!!! Matteo is already 4 months old and teething!! We are going to start trying for #2 soon since we are not sure how long it will take!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Save me im sooo happy for you... Congratulations!!!!! Hope you're well!!

AM... Hi... Good to hear from you... Your wee man is a wee babe!!! I'm so broody too right now but I really need to finish my masters then Go for number three... Scarlett is teething too it's just awful on them... Keep us posted with your baby making plans I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

AWWW CMC teething is the worst!! I can't believe how fast they are growing!!! Aww good luck on your masters!! Yes, I don't blame you for waiting till after your masters to TTC!! I don't have a period because I still breastfed so we are just doing the deed 2-4 times a week for the entire month of August hahaha! I am sure hubby won't mind lol!


----------



## saveme

Hi girls just checking in well 7 week scan showed lil bean with heart beat at 160! So still taking it one day at a time and patiently waiting on next scan which is on the 22nd!!! Im so excited... 
AM good luck with the baby making!
CMC good luck with teething and your masters! 
Glad to see everyone well and healthy+happy.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-Yayy a very strong heartbeat!!! Yes, I took it one day at a time too! And to be honest it is normal to be worried the entire time, I was! I didn't feel 100% better till he came out!! What day are you due?


----------



## Lucy529

Hello my lovelies :wave: 

It's been awhile, Saveme CONGRATS !!! So exciting to have another baby coming to the group !! :) 

AM Matteo is so cute !!! 

CMC how are you doing? Hope baby Scarlett is doing great. !!! 

As for us Ivan will be 8 months on Thursday :) :happydance: can't believe how fast time is going, he has two teeth that are about to pop through LOL poor baby he's in pain he has achieved a big milestone he sits up in his own bit wobbly but getting better by the day :) and he's showing signs of getting ready to crawl, tho he's pretty mobile now he will roll, drag, pull himself where he wants to go LOL he is also sleeping through the night and ears solids now :) 
And yes we're still trying for #2 Ivan is such an easy baby that am afraid the next one will be harder LOL 
Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well hope to be in here more often :)


----------



## Lucy529

This is from this weekend :) 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_6198ce5c2564caa9f87870334c9d2f3d_zps037aba95.jpg


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG Lucy is Ivan is so big!!!! I can't believe how old he is!!! We are trying for #2 also but I still haven't gotten my period but I know you can get prego without getting it back!! I am so excited to see everyone and their babies doing so well! I am still nervous about another ectopic, but trying to stay positive!! :)


----------



## Lucy529

He looks big but still measures small for his age which I'm ok with bc he has reached other milestones and he's thriving :) 

Are you doing anything to track ovulation? We are just going with the flow this time around, but I have been curios to temp again LOL


----------



## saveme

Hi Lucy529 Ivan is so adorable.. wow 8months and ttc #2 wishing you lots of luck and loads of baby dust!
Same to you AM, Matteo is super cute love that pic just perfect... Loads of baby dust to you and DH!
I worry alittle but I just keep telling myself God has control and He's protecting this lil bean I know it...
So I'll keep updated and hopefully you gals will be posting those BFPs soon!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme- Thank you!!! And yes just keep staying positive!! Do you have ultrasounds coming up?

Lucy- We are going with the flow now but I think I am going to use the OPK test strips starting this weekend. My husband has to go to Cali for a week in Sept. so I am hoping I can figure out when I ovulate this month to have an idea for next month so hopefully we can get together before he leaves for a week! Watch I will ovulate when he is gone lol!


----------



## Lucy529

AM that's what we're doing just going with the flow, I leave it in Gods hands 

Saveme yes your little bean is being watched over by a God staying positive is best :) 

Ivan has now begun to crawl 0-o I'm in trouble now LOL


----------



## saveme

Yes AM have my ob scan on the 22nd then again on the 29th. Im super excited and nervous at the sametime but like Lucy God is watching over the lil one just have to remain positive...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey everyone!! I haven't been on here in awhile!! I am wondering how everyone is doing?!!?! My Matteo is going to be 6 months old next week! I can't believe how time flies!! We are currently TTC #2! I am excited!! Still nervous about another ectopic but trying to stay positive! Hope all is well with you ladies!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi AM !!:wave:

Can't believe your little Matteo will be six months already Ivan is 9 1/2 LOL time is flying. Still no BFP but I think I need to get back on the losing weight wagon in order for that to happen. 

FX we end up preggo soon lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow they are getting so old too fast!!! Time needs to slow down!! Ya I need to lose weight too-uurrghh, I just started my period today which is my first time ever since Matteo is still EBF we did just start some solids too.. So I am hoping now that I know my cycle is back we can start trying actively now!! KMFX for you!! I will have to upload a more recent pic of Matteo...Question when did Ivan roll from back to tummy? Matteo can do tummy to back and sit up on his own for a little while but he still wont roll from back to tummy..he gets to his side but won't continue on going over lol!


----------



## Lucy529

It was around six months, he hated tummy time so I was surprised when he began to roll over LOL it kind it just happens out of the blue one minute they can't do it then the next your running to make sure they don't fall off the bed LOL 

Ivan is now in the cruising stage it's a bit nerve wrecking but it's hilarious watching my hubby freak out when he lets go to flop back on the floor to sit down LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww Lucy that is too cute!!! Matteo hates tummy time too as soon as I put him on his tummy he rolls to his back!! He does sleep on his side tho and he is getting sooooo close, he just wont fully roll over to his stomach! lol He will be six months Saturday!!! eek can't believe how time is flying!!!! No prego here yet either, I just had my first cycle so I am hoping we can start trying..if nothing by his first birthday we might have to do IUI again since my husband has sperm issues!


----------



## Lucy529

AM yes time is rushing my Ivan will be 10 months old on Tuesday !!! 
I have begun to think about what we're doing for his birthday my hubby and me def want to take the day off to spend it with him, I'm also thinking of baking him his cake so he can smash it Lol and one for us to actually eat :) we're not planning a big party since we don't have family close by but def celebrating.


----------



## afindley

Hi Ladies,
I had and ectopic in Jan 2014. I had to have removal surgery and lost my right tube. We decided we would try again starting in May but still no luck yet. I am glad I found this forum it gives me a little more hope. I am/was scared that I might not be able to conceive again even though the doctor said I could. It took 3 years for my DS and almost 3 more for ectopic. I have irregular cycles and it makes it harder for me to get pregnant and now with only one tube. I was very nervous, upset and depressed but still hopeful.


----------



## saveme

Hi gals quick update, me and DH are expecting a little girl!!!! Anyway hope all you girls are doing well.


----------



## Lucy529

Saveme congrats!!!! Any names picked out? 

Afindley so sorry for your loss Hun :hugs: 
It is possible as you have read on here I had my ectopic in my only tube and still managed to a have a healthy little boy I'm sure it will happen for you Hun are you tempting or doing anything to check for O


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello ladies,
I love hearing about your stories of hope after ectopic :) 
I didn't want to seem like I invading this thread but I really just need to ask question of ladies who understand.
I had a ectopic pregnancy a few years and didn't get pregnant again after that. I am now finally pregnant with a baby conceived through ivf. I wanted to know when you finally had a viable pregnancy did you have any tube pain or pressure at all. I have started to and I am so worried to even get it checked to see where the baby is...my 6 weeks scan is not until the end of the month, my last ectopic was found at 5 weeks and I am just 4 weeks and I can already feel some niggling...but I am just wondering is it just me being hyper aware of m body as ya know once you have had ectopic every niggle you wonder if it is life threating!! I just wanted to know you ladies who got pregnant how did those early stages feel physically for you?
If you do answer my question I will be appreciative :) 
Princess


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi princess! Congratulations! 
Please dont feel like youre invading, all the ladies on the ectopic threads are lovely, its just not very active now because we mostly all have babies!
I had an ectopic and my left tube removed. When I got pregnant I had terrible niggling pains and cramps, mainly in my right side which terrified me! I was so scared. I also had some spotting and was pretty sure I was going to get bad news. But I had a scan at 6 weeks and everything was great, baby was in the right place with his little heart beating away. And right now he is here sat on my lap smiling up at me. I remember how scared I was thinking it was another ectopic, but most of the ladies had experienced the same pain, its just everything getting settled in, adjusting and growing. I had the pains on and off for the first 12 weeks I think. And everything was fine.
Good luck and let us know how your scan goes! Come talk to us anytime x x x


----------



## PrincessBree

ljsmummy said:


> Hi princess! Congratulations!
> Please dont feel like youre invading, all the ladies on the ectopic threads are lovely, its just not very active now because we mostly all have babies!
> I had an ectopic and my left tube removed. When I got pregnant I had terrible niggling pains and cramps, mainly in my right side which terrified me! I was so scared. I also had some spotting and was pretty sure I was going to get bad news. But I had a scan at 6 weeks and everything was great, baby was in the right place with his little heart beating away. And right now he is here sat on my lap smiling up at me. I remember how scared I was thinking it was another ectopic, but most of the ladies had experienced the same pain, its just everything getting settled in, adjusting and growing. I had the pains on and off for the first 12 weeks I think. And everything was fine.
> Good luck and let us know how your scan goes! Come talk to us anytime x x x

Thanx so much for getting back to me ,this has given me some hope to not worry so much...I literally have not even celebrated or smiled about being pregnant just yet because I've convinced myself that its an ectopic baby and I'm so nervous...to know you and some of the others experienced this too puts my mind at ease a lot...I've finally plucked up some courage to go see the doctor tomorrow see if they can run some blood tests or something, because I'm pretty sure it would be too early to see anything by scan....I will keep you posted thank you so much for your kindness :) xx


----------



## ljsmummy

I remember that feeling like it was yesterday. When I saw that positive test I felt nothing because I didnt allow myself too. I was too scared to feel happy. You can go to your doctor and get them to check your hcg levels, I had bloods taken and then repeated 48 hours later to see if the numbers had doubled, a pregnancy which has implanted normally and is developing normally should double in hcg every 48 hours. Its not as much reassurance as having a scan, but it will give you some hope and peace of mind, they wont see anything on a scan until around 6 weeks. And even then its just a sac and yolk. (But also dont panic if you just see a sac and no heartbeat yet, that isnt always seen until 7-8 weeks I was just lucky!)
Hang in there, im sure the niggling pains are actually good signs. So glad to help, if I make a difference to one person then it makes what I went through worthwhile  Xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

ljsmummy said:


> I remember that feeling like it was yesterday. When I saw that positive test I felt nothing because I didnt allow myself too. I was too scared to feel happy. You can go to your doctor and get them to check your hcg levels, I had bloods taken and then repeated 48 hours later to see if the numbers had doubled, a pregnancy which has implanted normally and is developing normally should double in hcg every 48 hours. Its not as much reassurance as having a scan, but it will give you some hope and peace of mind, they wont see anything on a scan until around 6 weeks. And even then its just a sac and yolk. (But also dont panic if you just see a sac and no heartbeat yet, that isnt always seen until 7-8 weeks I was just lucky!)
> Hang in there, im sure the niggling pains are actually good signs. So glad to help, if I make a difference to one person then it makes what I went through worthwhile  Xxx

Hun THANK YOU sooo much honestly I cannot thank you enough for your kind messages of reassurance!! I went to the early pregnancy unit this morning, they looked at my past history of ectopic pregnancy and took into account the fact that I had, had IVF and offered me a transvaginal scan! As SOON as the doctor put the device inside me she said "Straight away I can see the sac and that little dot right there measuring a little les then a millimetre is where your baby is starting to grow!" I was :cry: :cry: with tears of relief and joy!!Also I honestly was not expecting them to be able to see anything at all so early on?!We think that because we had a 5 day transfer with our IVF which means that the embryo had already hatched out of its shell by the time he/she was put into my womb, so were thinking I'm more like 5 weeks pregnant measurement wise...The doctor said the reason my tube feels strange and niggly is because of the fertility treatment drugs, they have enlarged my ovaries, as the drugs are still in my system, so my ovaries they are aggravated and that is why I am feeling like this! She said everything looked fine and could see nothing in my tube!!Result!!!I am soo happy I am finally pregnant after ectopic :happydance: Thank God and now I am definitely smiling lol Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Oh wow what amazing news!!! Im so so happy for you, that is just so great! To have seen a tiny dot in the right place so early is so wonderful, and the ivf irritating your ovaries and tubes makes so much sense! I hope you feel reassured now. Im so glad for you that they offered you a scan early, hopefully you can relax a little now. You go ahead and smile and enjoy...you're having a baby!!!
Congratulations mama  x x x x


----------



## PrincessBree

ljsmummy said:


> Oh wow what amazing news!!! Im so so happy for you, that is just so great! To have seen a tiny dot in the right place so early is so wonderful, and the ivf irritating your ovaries and tubes makes so much sense! I hope you feel reassured now. Im so glad for you that they offered you a scan early, hopefully you can relax a little now. You go ahead and smile and enjoy...you're having a baby!!!
> Congratulations mama  x x x x

:flower: Thanks so much hun! It feel's so weird to finally be pregnant after all of this time!Plus this is our first baby so were both still in shock a little bit :) My friend told me I'm going to feel like crap..I thought I don't really care when you go through hell to get a baby you don't care what you have to go through!!Plus I expected to feel bad during IVF and it was a pretty much pain free experience!!I'm trying to stay optimistic and I know every pregnancy is different. How was pregnancy for you ? x


----------



## Lucy529

Hi :wave: Hun I'm sorry for you loss and congrats on your little bean !

Just read your update and I'm so glad everything is going well. Hope you keep sharing your journey with us and your right it doesn't matter what we have to go through to get our rainbow


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hello ladies!!! For all of us who have experienced this loss, it just makes us stronger! When my friends complained about being sick in their pregnancy, I was blessed! To know that I am feeling this sick but there is a baby growing inside!! I loved every minute of my pregnancy and I hope you ladies did too!!! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Thanx ladies I am already having super sore boobs and very tired..me and dh keep giggling about it because those signs are a reassurance that our rainbow baby is growing!!:happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

PrincessBee-I was the same way!! Every symptom, nausea, morning sickness, tired and boobs hurting I saw as a blessing!! So excited for you!! When is your due date?


----------



## Lucy529

Hello my lovelies :wave:

How is everyone doing? It's been a busy week on my end. Ivan was sick last weekend got to the point where I ended up taking in to the ER, the dr there told me that he had strep throat well I had a follow up visit with his dr and it turns out it wasn't strep throat but hand,foot and mouth disease and also a slight ear infection. The only place that I think he got it from is from his sitters house she keeps 8 other kids there most play together so I knew there was bound to be some germ exchange 
But what made me mad was that when I told her that I was told he had strep throat she said it wasn't true that he was sick bc of the weather change and bc I didn't bundle him well enough when I take him out. 
So for the last few days Ivan has been coming to work with me and he was been behaving so well that my boss is allowing me to keep him here with me :happydance: just in these last few days he seems to be doing way better and we are both much happier fx his good behavior keeps up not only do I now know what he's does but we're saving a huge chunk of change :)


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone - especially Lucy!

I'm just quickly stopping in...I was an original member of this thread back in 2011. 

Best wishes to everyone who is currently dealing with life after an ectopic. It's not an easy road. I had a very fortunate outcome, as I was pregnant very quickly after my surgery...but I know it's not the same for everyone...and the emotional scars will always be with me.

My little post-ectopic baby boy is now 2 years old!

Hugs from Australia,
Pink x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww hunny I am so sorry about Ivan!!! Matteo had strep and bronchitis too and I told my babysitter he got it from the other kids as well and one of the other moms wouldn't go check her daughter for some reason and she ended up in ER with a 104 fever...why didn't she check him when I told her?!? I am glad your are able to bring him to work!!! How are you and guys doing?!!? You are trying for #2 right? We are trying too, hopefully my husband's sperm is better now HAHAHA



Lucy529 said:


> Hello my lovelies :wave:
> 
> How is everyone doing? It's been a busy week on my end. Ivan was sick last weekend got to the point where I ended up taking in to the ER, the dr there told me that he had strep throat well I had a follow up visit with his dr and it turns out it wasn't strep throat but hand,foot and mouth disease and also a slight ear infection. The only place that I think he got it from is from his sitters house she keeps 8 other kids there most play together so I knew there was bound to be some germ exchange
> But what made me mad was that when I told her that I was told he had strep throat she said it wasn't true that he was sick bc of the weather change and bc I didn't bundle him well enough when I take him out.
> So for the last few days Ivan has been coming to work with me and he was been behaving so well that my boss is allowing me to keep him here with me :happydance: just in these last few days he seems to be doing way better and we are both much happier fx his good behavior keeps up not only do I now know what he's does but we're saving a huge chunk of change :)


----------



## yazzy

Hi Ladies...can I join you all please??

My story, will keep it as brief as possible...
Fell pregnant end of Aug, had small amount of bleeding at 6 1/2 weeks, had a scan which showed nothing in uterus so told I miscarried. Check up 1 week later, bleeding had stopped, told I had rpoc and I said I'd wait for AF to arrive. 2 weeks later really heavy bleed and 3rd scan, told complete miscarriage and can ttc again.
Fast forward 2 more weeks to Oct 31, in A&E with severe stomach pain, pain around ribs and shoulders. Told positive hcg, blood levels over 9000!!!
Admitted to hospital, on IV fluids all night, lots of painkillers and emergency surgery the next morning. I had an ectopic which would have been 12 weeks into my pregnancy, ruptured and lots of internal bleeding so needed a blood transfusion. Left tube removed.

The surgeon was gob smacked the ectopic was missed and said my case had to be reviewed start to finish...I am glad to be alive!!

I can't wait to ttc again but know I have to let my body heal, how many cycles did you all wait???

Sorry if my story was so long!!

I have a gorgeous 2 1/2 year old daughter who is my world :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow! You are definitely lucky to be alive!!! I can't believe they didn't check your blood levels when you first miscarried. They checked mine right away!! My tube was close to rupturing as well and I had no bleeding or pain so my doctor said for each pregnancy thereafter I must see a specialist for the entire first trimester, and hopefully you will too just in case!! I didn't wait that long lol! I had my surgery in May and it took about 8 weeks to stop bleeding. Once I stopped we immediately starting trying and we were super lucky because we got pregnant the first time trying since the bleeding stopped! So I would say of course as your doctor, but once your bleeding has stopped I would say go for it! Worked for us!!! Good luck! :)


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Amcolecchi!
My surgery was Oct 31 and I stopped bleeding a week after. I'm 2 1/2 weeks post surgery and still a bit tender so no chance of letting OH near me yet lol!! 
A bit of tmi but I have started getting tonnes and I mean tonnes of ewcm (!) did anyone else get this so soon after surgery?
I'm waiting until first AF then I guess we will ttc after that. I haven't been told anything by the gynae doctors so I'm going by the internet! Because of the blood transfusion and such low hemoglobin levels I have to have blood tests next week so might ask or book in with my doctor soon.
Oh and no they didn't check hcg levels after any of the 3 scans back in September. The more I think about it the more I realise how lucky I am!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi yazzy wow what a story your def very lucky huge hugs Hun 

I like AM didn't wait after my surgery but it still took a year and a half to conceive my son. I was told to wait but that more than likely it would be another ectopic (proved that dr wrong) it's really up to you Hun and how your feel physically


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya Lucy, the doctor said there is always a chance for another ectopic which scares me but screw them HAHA...but how are you doing?!!? So we are trying but I noticed my husband gets anxious when I saw I am ovulating so I have decided to not tell him so he wont get stressed and his sperm get more messed up HAHA so just surprising him with sex and he doesn't seem to mind! I am st ill not regular with my cycles yet so just trying to do it 2-3 times a week. I think in January I will start using ovulation sticks again!! I can't believe Ivan is going to be 1 so soon!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hey AM :wave: 
We are still trying for #2 but the more time it takes the more scared I am of an other ectopic, I only had the one tube from the beginning so Ivan is a true miracle I'm hoping I get blessed one more time and that might be it for me :( I need to lose weight again I think once that happens my cycles might be better as they are all over the place too. Fx we get to be bump buddies this time lol 
I know can't believe that it's been almost a year :) we're not planning a big party we are taking him out of town and getting some pics done, out to eat but that might be all and a cake of course


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww Lucy, I think we are all scared for another ectopic! My cycles are like 30-40 days which I was usually 30-33 so I am not too concerned, and yes I am still not pre-pregnancy weight either!! We are starting to try this month, well after my next period, so next month really. I am just trying to stay positive and not think about the ectopic. I think though if I do have another ectopic we will be fine with Matteo, maybe one day adopt but for now we are happy :) Awww he will be so excited to go out to eat and his smash cake!! Definitely put up pics!!


----------



## yazzy

Amco I am just waiting for AF, thinking it should arrive end of next week. That will be 5 weeks since surgery then we will ttc again. I'm just not sure if I should wait 1 more cycle or not?!
I don't normally ov til cd30 so technically if we were lucky enough to conceive it would be around 10 weeks after my surgery so quite a while.

Good luck on your ttc journey!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yazzy-I am glad your cycles are coming back and are normal! It's totally up to you hun, Lucy and I both didn't wait and it took her a lot longer to conceive than me. I was truly lucky and also I am impatient haha so depending on how you feel, I'd go for it! But if you still need time to heal that is totally understandable!! Keep us posted!! 

We just started trying again this month! I didn't use the ovulation sticks but I am going too next month, or hopefully I am prego this month hehehe


----------



## VanillaSugar

Oh wow! So glad I found this thread. I've been struggling to find others who can understand my troubles.

Me and my hubby began TTC in Feb. 2013. We tried and tried, but nothing. In January, he left for Basic Training, and we decided that we would wait to TTC till we could meet with a fertility specialist.

Come May 2014 I had moved to our temporary base, where hubby was getting his technical schooling. We had intended to make an appointment ASAP, but we were having trouble getting our insurance to change from one plan to another, so it would have to wait till July.

June, Fathers day, I wake up in the morning with horrible cramping. I assume it's gas or something like that, and go about my day till I'm doubling over in pain. I take some pain meds, and take a nap. When I wake up I feel fine, though when I go to the bathroom I see that I'm bleeding. Confused, I tell my husband and he suggests that I may have had a cyst burst on my ovary, and we should go to the ER to make sure I'm okay.

After being at the ER for less than an hour we get the news that I'm pregnant. I'm super excited, forgetting that I had been in a large ammount of paint that morning and start imagining my entire pregnancy. I barely hear the doctor when he mentions his concerns about my HCG levels and other symptoms. I go into the ultrasound room with high hopes, and am wheel chaired back into my ER room 45 minutes later a bit puzzled. Now something seems off.

The ER doctor comes in, and tells me and my husband that they suspect now that it is ectopic. They are bringing in a specialist to make sure, but if this keeps up I'll need to have surgery to remove it before it has a chance to rupture.

Hour and a half later, I'm in the ER prep room...or I think thats what it was. Due to my anxiety, they were nice enough to give me what they called "two large margaritas". Everything kind of gets blurry after that. I remember loving everyone. Or at least telling them that.

Next thing I remember is waking up in a dimmly lit room, and feeling like I needed to pee, like, right then. And I was thirsty. The nurse looked a bit confused at my request of one cup of ice chips and a bed pan. "You just had your catheter removed, are you sure you need to pee?" Uh, yeah, lady. I may be drugged, but I know when I need to go.

I remember being wheel-chaired out to our car, and some of the drive home...but nothing else till the next morning. The next few weeks are filled with anxiety attacks and lots of crying. I got some grief consoling, and that helped. But I still felt the panic every time I thought about being pregnant again. What if something was medically, physically, wrong with me that caused this? Could I have children? Will this happen again? Do I even want to try anymore?

Luckily, the OBGYN who performed my surgery took it upon herself to make sure I got all the necessary fertility work ups. Lots of blood work to check my hormones, and a HSG test...I'm not even going to get started on that fiasco.

Everything turned out alright though! I had to be put on a low dose synthroid to tweak my thyroid levels slightly, but I was given a clean bill of health. Though, on the last day of my testing, she told me "I think the only way you may be able to successfully conceive is through IVF." Okay. I can deal with that, I guess.

I got pregnant that cycle...Which was really just, not a good time to. See, we were moving to our permanent base in just a few weeks, and I didn't have the time to get the all clear I needed to travel, since because of my ectopic, I now have a higher chance of having another. They schedule a ultra sound as early as they can manage, but my stress levels were through the roof. The most they could do was the required HCG blood tests every other day.

My first test was only 75. Two days later, 83. 3 Days later, 30. My doctor called to give me the news. Honestly,...It was the best news I could hope for. I'd soon be miscarrying in the comfort of my barely furnished house, safe to leave to our new home (a week long trip in a car with two cats and a dog), and most importantly, not having another ectopic pregnancy. 3 days later I began to bleed, and my HCG levels were nil. But I still felt that pang in my gut, and the little empty space inside where our baby was supposed to be.

Now, we're at our new home. Settled in, and just as happy as ever. I made an appointment with my new OBGYN as soon as I could, but if anyone here knows how hard it can be to get an appointment with base doctors...I scheduled my appointment in November, and I won't get in till January.

And, unfortunately, or...fortunately, I can't even decipher between the two anymore, I may be looking at another BFP in a few days. That or I'm just oddly early. It's been almost two cycles since my MC. I'm on cycle day 22, and am experiencing spotting. I don't spot. I put in my data into the Implantation calculator, and I guess that it would most likely be today? I've had very mild cramping, but nothing that says to me AF is knocking on the door. My other best guess is that my body is still trying to normalize after my MC.

I don't know if I'm ready to be pregnant. But...I'll take anything, so long as it's not another ectopic.


----------



## traceyp

Ive been reading since yesterday, almost made it thru the whole thread. Heres my story...
Ive been not preventing since February. Im 37 with three children 20, 18 and 13. Me and my bf have custody of 3 of his children 14, 10 and 7. Only my 13 is at home. Just wanted one more, empty nest, whatever the reason. I feel we were "actively" trying since august/september. Not charting but definitely know when I ovulate and paying attention. I had regular 26 day cycles, last period on October 10th. Knew as soon as I missed my next period I was. Faint line on first day of missed period, retook clear blue easy with digital weeks estimater a week later and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks past ovulation (4-5 weeks pregnant), matched with my calculations of 4 weeks 5 days at that point. Started a very light pink spotting 2am on Saturday. Woke up to extreme!! rectal area pain at 5am. Waited for kids to get up and off to the ER for the lovely adventure of an ectopic pregnancy. Due to extreme pain and no OB department at this hospital I was transferred and under went laproscopy on Sunday November 16th and was sent home the same day. No problems for a week. The following sunday 11-23 started bright red bleeding, ER on 11-24 per Drs orders, everything was good per bloodwork and drs opinion. Woke up on 11-25 and couldnt utinate. Back to ER (went to one with OB dept). Blood work, catheter, ultrasound (including transvaginal) later...everything tip top, no problems. Bladder seizure, unknown cause. Bleeding stopped completely on 26th or 27th no more pain. Feeling great.
About 3 or 4 days ago started with gassiness (tmi I know) feeling very emotional, start of tender breasts, evening nausea...pregnancy symptoms? WTH? (Returned to sexual activity, didnt think pregnancy was possible yet :/) After reading this thread realized I may have oopsed. Took the other clearblue easy with weeks indicater and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!! WHAT!!!??? I thought with surgery levels go down immediately. Mine were only 716 the day before surgery. After reviewing (records and memory) they have not rechecked my hcg levels since surgery. 
SO sorry for such a long post. Im so scared and worried. Did they not get it all? AM I pregnant? Is it just left over? Why, what, freaking out. And of course its Sunday so no help from Drs office.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey Tracey!! If it makes you feel better I got pregnant the first cycle after my surgery!! I bled for a lot longer than you did but I did get pregnant right away so it is extremely possible you are pregnant! I had a laproscopy too and lost my left tube so I was like there is not way I will get pregnant so fast (my hubby also has sperm issues) but I did and now I have a healthy 8 month baby boy! So you definitely could be pregnant!! My doctor said I got pregnant fast and it could be because even though my HCG levels were 0 my body recognized the hormones and didn't reject it, does that make sense? Because technically our body does kill sperm lol so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I am sure you can get in today right away and get your blood levels checked! Keep us posted!


----------



## traceyp

Called the Doctor this morning, he is not seeing patients this week. But...the nurse called this afternoon and said it is "probably" left over hormones from the ectopic but he wants me in next week for appointment and blood work. Next week??? Im so frustrated. I feel like its urgent that I find out what is going on and they feel that there is no reason to rush. Had an appointment for WIC today and the nurse there said there is no way I could be pregnant this soon after. Well I know that is crap because I have seen all your stories. I want to be pregnant because I want a baby, but Im so afraid to be pregnant because of the risks and fear going thru all this again. I guess I get to just sit tight for another week. Would I be insane to buy another test and see what it says this weekend or should I just wait for the Doctor so I dont drive myself insane?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow seriously? Did you tell the doctors that you have been actively having sex as well? I mean I literally got pregnant soon after my surgery and I know others have well, so WIC is wrong. I know that some doctors also say once your tube is removed you can only get pregnant from the side that has the tube, which is also wrong. I was seeing a fertility specialist and I ovulated from my left side (side that had the tube removed) and I got pregnant then...your other tube can "catch" the egg and get pregnant, it's super rare but it can happen! If I were you, I would maybe test again in a few days and see what happens and just get in to the docs as soon as possible. Could you see another doctor is that not something you can do?


----------



## traceyp

I gave her the basics, not alot of detail because I was in the WIC appointment when I took the call. I tried calling my mid wifes office today too but they are trying to let the surgeon handle all of the post op stuff before I return to them. If I start having any pain or bleeding Im skipping them all and going to the ER at a hospital with an OB department. I just really think since my beginning count was only 716 I shouldnt have a positive hpt 3 weeks later. But who knows. I know after reading this thread that it is definitely possible to be pregnant. It said 1-2 weeks past ovulation so that would have been after the bleeding stopped and everything. I could have ovulated, I wasnt really paying attention yet. Ugh, think Im going to have to play the wait and see game unless something else happens...


----------



## traceyp

ER last night for pain and nausea. HCG 186. It was 716 the day before surgery. ER doc seems VERY sure this a new pregnancy and that would explain my symptoms. He said very new as in a week since ovulation. Any ideas, thoughts? I'm calling the surgeon today and begging him to put an order in for blood work. Would Thursday be too soon or should I wait for friday?


----------



## Amcolecchi

I think the sooner the better for bloodwork! Please keep us updated! 

AFM-I started my period Monday :( A little disappointed but at the same time I am ok, focusing on losing weight before getting prego again.


----------



## traceyp

I'm going to call in a few minutes and see if the fax the orders over. I was not aiming to be pregnant this soon but I guess god has his plans. 
I'm sorry to here your af arrived but its good to he's you have a plan of other things to work on such as your health. 
I feel like a mad obsessed woman lol.


----------



## PrincessBree

traceyp said:


> I'm going to call in a few minutes and see if the fax the orders over. I was not aiming to be pregnant this soon but I guess god has his plans.
> I'm sorry to here your af arrived but its good to he's you have a plan of other things to work on such as your health.
> I feel like a mad obsessed woman lol.

Hun I have been reading your posts! Please keep us updated! That not knowing period is super tough!:hugs:


----------



## traceyp

Doctor moved my blood draw up to Friday morning so now I wait and see.


----------



## Lucy529

Wow I missed so much, I need to make it a new year resolution to be more active in here, especially as we are now officially trying 

AM :hugs: how are you and little Matteo doing? I bet he's getting so big. 

Traceyp so sorry for your loss Hun. I'm with AM and think this is a new pregnancy too, keeping everything crossed for you for good results keep us updated Hun. 

VanillaSugar- so sorry for your losses. I hope you get the answer you want soon. 

AFM- Ivan turned the big ONE last Sunday and although we didn't do a party we did get his pics done with a smash cake and we dedicated that day to him, he also got toys (of course LOL) and since he's finally into 12months clothes he got tons of big boy clothes. It was an emotional filled day we were in the city where he was born and every time we drove by the hospital I couldn't help it but tear up. This time last year we were still in the NICU. 
On the baby making front sorry for tmi but Im don't sure if I. Ovulating or what is going on but for a few days now I've had tons of EWCM and am so tired all I want to do is sleep and my body feels all sore and the gas :( AF is not due until the 17-19 so am wondering if this is just preAF although I can't remember the last time I felt like this before she showed up most of the time I'm super bitchy LOL but I guess we'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## traceyp

I'm so excited to see Ivan turned one!! I've read all your struggles and it gives me hope. Thank you for the encouraging words but I don't think I am so lucky. 
I had more blood drawn on Friday and my levels were only 211. So 186 on Wednesday and 211 on Friday. Either my ectopic was not all the way removed and I have to deal with that or I'm newly pregnant and its ending in another ectopic or miscarriage. I'm so devastated and can't stop crying. I'm just waiting for pain or bleeding to start. I quit dealing with the surgeon because he was never in and kept blowing me off. I've gone to my midwife who ordered the blood work within 15 minutes but unfortunately their office closed at 12 on Friday so I'm stuck with this until Monday. Unless pain or bleeding then I'm off to ER again. Bf is trying to be supportive but I feel betrayed by my own body, like its a time bomb waiting to go off


----------



## Lucy529

Tracey im so sorry Hun I wish there were words that I could say to take the pain away, but I'm here if you need to talk. I really hope they find out soon. Men try to be supportive but only we know how we're feeling. The only thing I can say is don't lose hope hun. Miracles happen everyday my son is proof of that.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Tracey, I am so sorry hunny!! I am glad you went to the midwife, that surgeon was not being helpful at all!! My friend is currently 7 months pregnant and her numbers were SO LOW in the beginning they told her she was miscarrying and she obviously didn't...so there is still hope! I know, it does feel like our body betrays us! But the silver lining is you know you can get pregnant and we are all here for support!

Lucy-Awww upload some pics of Ivan!!! I CAN NOT believe he is 1 already!!! Time is flying by!! FEELS forever when trying for a baby but once they are here time flyes!! Are you using opk's? I am going to start using them now. I also have a period tracker app that shows when you should ovulate and I have been putting any info in there and I noticed I had ovulation pains and some CM and then when I started it showed I did indeed ovulate that day. So I am hoping with opk's and watching my body, it should/hopefully work! KMFX for all of us ladies!!


----------



## yazzy

Tracey so sorry to hear what you are going through. I hope you can stay strong, miracles do and will happen!

Lucy...good luck with now actively ttc!

Am sorry to hear AF arrived this month :(

Afm I saw my doctor who said as of the end of this month we are fine to ttc again! I think ovulation should be around the end of the month so we are just seeing what happens :)


----------



## traceyp

Talked to the midwife this morning and she said she had to get records from the hospital and review everything but she was think the hcg was residual. After going over the records she now thinks it is a pregnancy but is not sure how viable it is. My level dropped slightly to 209 so she is recording it as basically unchanged. The have a standing order to check my levels every 48 hours now and we will see what the do. But she is "not hopeful" that this will be a viable pregnancy. She is thinking it will "dissolve" on its own but is keeping a close eye on my levels due to the previous ectopic and not really knowing for sure. Im under strict orders to go to the ER if there is any pain and I also have standing Monday appointments either in person or by phone until this resolves itself or numbers get high enough to do an ultrasound. She is hopeful it wont be another ectopic since it does not seem to be "growing". 
I dont care how much you try to tell yourself not to get your hopes up, or how much I tried to convince myself that I wasnt even pregnant, Im devastated. I feel as heartbroken as I did the last time. I feel like giving up, I have three beautiful children already, Im 37, maybe Im just asking too much. 
I know another long poor me post....
Good luck Lucy, Yazzy, and Am, Im wishing you all the sticky baby dust in the world. Thanking God everyday that there are people like you out here to help others thru this.


----------



## Lucy529

Oh Tracey :hugs: I hope you don't have to wait to long to find out what's going on. I think that the not knowing is worse.


----------



## Lucy529

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/th_97D5A39E-518E-44C8-9629-F276AE38418B_zpss8x3dm3r.jpg 
This was Ivan's cake

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/th_96DE394D-D32E-48E9-8953-BF1EA53183BB_zps5twoavja.jpg
And this was his smash cake


----------



## Lucy529

And now the birthday boy .....
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/th_D99D8100-1242-4151-A243-B68A4F4A5C02_zpshxps9dji.jpg
Me and my baby, this was taken the day of his bday as we waited to get his pics done
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/Mobile%20Uploads/th_1A95A224-152C-48BB-8965-86D008739E21_zpsj1ytiqit.jpg


----------



## traceyp

Awww how cute!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG!!! SO CUTE!!!! The cake is super cute and you and Ivan are beautiful!!! Such a cute family!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Yesterday we picked up Ivan's bday pics and our Xmas pics. OMG the look fantastic, I really love how they came out will def post some pics when I get a chance


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, for sure!!! Well I starting using OPK's! I just bought them and of course I forgot to do it this morning HAHAHA I am on cycle day 15 which is usually about the time you ovulate but since my cycles have been a little longer, I am sure ovulation will be later this week, but we did BD last night and I think we are going to every other night! Here's to hoping the Christmas "spirit" works in our favor haha!


----------



## VanillaSugar

I had my OBGYN appointment at our new base the day before Christmas. I got lucky and they had a cancellation, so I didn't have to wait till January. My new OBGYN seems nice. And very pregnant. I told her my story. How we had been trying for 1.5 years and then I had an ectopic, then a few months later a miscarriage. About my husbands lowish sperm count.

She said she doesn't want me on clomid, because she doesn't think it will help me in our situation. She believes that I'll be pregnant again within 6 months, on our own. Which is possible. I can believe that. I'm going to get some ovulation tests for my next cycle. If I don't get pregnant in 6 months, she said we will look at the alternatives. Like, artificial insemination. Which, btw, our insurance doesn't cover. She said it's not expensive, but I looked it up and it's like $400 - $700 USD per cycle. I guess that wouldn't seem expensive on a doctors salary. She finished up by saying that she understands how I feel, having had tried for 3 years before she conceived her first through IVF. She said after that though her body went into baby making over drive, and she's having her 4th now. 

She also said she can't see a reason why I would have had an ectopic. I didn't think there had to be a reason, unless it was something like a blocked tube. She said she was going to look over my last OBGYN's notes, and all my test results, so she can better help me.

I went and saw a councilor too, about the losses and traumas I've had this year. I'll be seeing her frequently so she can help me learn how to break this cycle of fear I have over being pregnant.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Vanilla- Here is my story and hopefully it will help you! Jan. 2013, after several months of trying we went to a fertility specialist. We did ALL the test, including for me to see if my tubes were blocked, and they were not! We found out my husband has 2% sperm morphology and a low motility rate. We were told we had a 2% chance of conceiving naturally. They put me on clomid and we did 2 IUI's! Which our insurance covered nothing the final cost was around $900 because you have to pay for the meds, ultrasounds and the actual insemination process which we did back to back ones. The first time it failed, the second time we got prego! But it sadly ended in an ectopic and I lost my left tube. I bled on and off for about 8 weeks! After my first cycle we tried naturally and got pregnant!!! We now have a happy and healthy almost 9 month old baby boy!! So I am hoping my story can help you!! I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for you!! This can be a trying time, I will say when I had my ectopic, and right before my cycle we did go on a vacation to get away and I did get pregnant right after that...So I do think getting away helped out on the stress we were having!! I also think going to a counselor is a wonderful idea. The whole process caused a lot of tension between my husband and I and we saw a counselor and she really helped us!! Good luck hun! Keep us posted!!

AFM-I didn't use OPK's this month but I am pretty sure I ov'ed this past weekend! So kmfx!


----------



## Lucy529

vanilla :hugs: I hope that the new dr will be able to help you hun. I too think that going to a counselor will help tons. I like Am found something to help me get distracted from all the stress. My work and excercise became my life. 
Let me share my story as briefly as possible at 18 I was diagnosed with PCOS at 19 I underwent a surgery to remove my right ovary and tube since there was a tumor there that kept growing :(. After i was told that I could get pregnant only to be told a few months later that I would never conceive :( 
In 2009 after 4 years in an abusive relationship I moved to CO where I was diagnosed with diabetes and my BP was out of control I've had HBP since 14 so it just needed to get controlled. I was then told again that me conceiving would be impossible with out IVF or other expensive procedure so I gave up hope that it would ever happen since it had been over 10 years and I had never conceived. In 2011 I had gone to my dr bc of chest pains I had been having for a while she was also going to talk to me about Clomid since I had told her I really wanted a baby.
That morning I had begun to spot and I thought great I might be able to do clomid next month since I got AF she did a pregnancy test just to rule it out, it was BFP you can imagine my surprise and happiness but the spotting had me worried but she said it could be just implantation bleeding that the OB would be able to help me more.
After a few days of blood work and nothing on the US and the bleeding getting heavier the ob decided to do exploratory surgery but bc of my endometriosis she couldn't do a simple procedure they had to put me under and cut me she found that indeed I was pregnant but it was in my only tube :( I was told she cut a small incision got my angel and then took care of some of the endo. 
After surgery she told me that if I ever did conceive that it would more than likely be ectopic since I had the one tube. I worked that whole year whith out as much as a day off and began to excercise a year and a half later and after a 30lb weigh loss I found out I was pregnant :) i am now the very proud mommy of a very active 1 year old :)

Sorry so long hun but I hope that hearing our stories will help you.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy- I don't think I ever heard your story!! You overcame a lot of battles too!! I am so happy for you and your family now!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM - yes it's has been a long journey to where I am now. I don't share much about my struggle bc in my family we didn't talk about any intimate things :( but I want Ivan to grow up knowing we can talk about anything. I also now have so many friends on FB that have struggled with fertility issues so it's getting easier to open up.


----------



## VanillaSugar

Thank you Amcolecchi, and Lucy. Your stories really did make me feel better, and I'm glad to hear that you two have beautiful babies to show for all your stuggles. I hope someday I can be in your shoes. :)

I'm totally annoyed and stressed right now though. I think my periods have become irregular without me noticing. Last cycle, I was a few days early. Now this cycle, I'm late! I've taken pregnancy tests (4) and all BFNs with FMU. Me and Hubby have had unprotected sex, but long after my suspected ovulation day. Yet still, AF is not here. I can chalk it up to stress, but if it is, being stressed about AF not showing up isn't helping. If this continues into next week, I should probably call my OBGYN's office, and figure out whats going on. I really hope it doesn't come down to that. I'm not even sure what they could or would do over it.

It could also be my body still recovering from my miscarriage in October. But that seems so long ago. Shouldn't I be over all the hormonal randomness by now?!

With that in mind, I think I'm going to start a new charting account, and leave my old one behind. There's two years of data in my current one, but with all the changes my body has gone though, I think it has gone haywire and isn't a good way for me to predict my cycles anymore.


----------



## traceyp

It does help to hear everyones story and to know there is happiness on the other side. 
I had to return to the er with stomach pain (it was all over, lower and upper) They did a full work up and complete pelvic ultrasound, thinking I was pregnant again. My levels came back at 124 and this doc said I was not pregnant, just slowly falling levels. But.....I have lots of gall stones and he had me come in the next morning for another ultrasound and to admit me for surgery. The surgeon decided it was not an emergency so I was to return to his office at a later date (last week). Checked in with the midwife that said her and the original surgeon for my ectopic had talked and they were going to order an ultrasound (done in er) and methotrexate for left over tissue but would hold off on that since my levels started to drop on their own. Appointment with the surgeon last week confirmed gall stones and the need for my gall bladder to be removed and surgery scheduled for January 15th. Im pretty nervous about having surgery again so soon but Im sure everything will go well and they seem sure that this will take care of the on going stomach symptoms Ive had. I had a blood draw on Tuesday and my number was 70, so still dropping. Im still on a standing order for blood draws till it gets under 5 but I only have to go once a week now. 
Oddly, I asked for a depo shot to prevent pregnancy until I have time to work thru all this and the new surgery. I figured that would give me three months with the shot and a few months after for my cycle to regulate and be ready to try again. The midwife wont give it to me while I still have hcg levels and then wants to do the tests to prove Im not pregnant after I reach less than 5. But the original surgeon gave me birth control pills at my 2 week post op appointment? I suck at taking pills and thought the shot a better choice. But since she is taking that route I am taking the route of everything being in gods hands. If I get pregnant right away, I will deal with it as it comes. Im not going to prevent it tho.
Sorry this is so long, I should up date more often but I dont feel like I get any down time between catastrophies anymore


----------



## traceyp

Also on Saturday the 27th I started spotting maybe, well pink discharge. Turned bright red on thursday and then stopped friday. Bled a little saturday and now Im done. Im now thinking this was af but not sure because my hcg on the 30th was still m70


----------



## VanillaSugar

Traceyp! I would not recommend the depo for a short term preventative!
I had two rounds of depo, and my body/cycle went way WAY WAAAAAY out of wack. Nurses said it was my body "adjusting" to the shot, but I wasn't having any of that. As I was coming off of it, I would skip periods, or bleed for a month. Finally, after dealing with my extreme cycles for a year, I was put on Oral BC. After three months of Oral BC my cycles finally became normal, and three months after that, I stopped taking my pills so that me and husband could TTC. I would strongly suggest you find another preventative before turning to something as extreme as the depo shot.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Vanilla- after my ectopic, I bled off and on for 8 weeks so I had no idea what was a true period or not. I re-started charting after that and now that I am ttc again my periods are all over the place and have been since sept. so unfortunately hormones take forever to fix! Just bd every other day, I am sure hubby wont mind hahaha

Tracey- sorry to hear about your story!! At least after this surgery with your gall bladders, your hormones will be down to 0 and you can start all over from there and not worry about your gall bladders affecting your pregnancy, you know? And I know everything bad always seems to happen at once. But I am kmfx for you that it gets better asap!! 

AFM- nothing new...I am still breastfeeding and this week I am not producing as much and I think I am getting a cold. My period will probably be here soon, I was really hoping I was prego because we weren't trying and it would be a huge booster to my husband since he has sperm issues, guess not, oh well I will focus on losing 15 more pounds haha


----------



## VanillaSugar

I'm kind of crampy this evening. I really REALLY hope it's AF as weird as it sounds. Tired of playing games with my body. I'm ready to get down to business, and the cycle after this period is when we start the real BDing again. But that can't happen till after AF has come and gone. Just wish she'd rear her ugly head again so I can move on with my life.


----------



## traceyp

Am-sticky baby dust to you...hope the cold doesnt stick around too long
Vanilla-hope for your af soon, such a strange thing to hope for but I know the feeling oh so well now
I got my results from yesterdays blood work-down to 36-woohoo. Im just going to see what happens, surgery next week and then hope for the best. After 3 perfectly normal pregnancies, I never understood this feeling of wanting so badly to be pregnant but the mere thought of another loss terrifies me


----------



## VanillaSugar

TTC is so weird for me now, after my first time being pregnant and it being an ectopic. Because it totally changes the baby making game. Suddenly, every time I get a + test, everything is rushed. The stress and anxiety of getting those beta quants in ASAP, an early ultrasound...it causes so much anxiety for me. The idea of being pregnant those first few weeks is almost terrifying, even though I want a baby so badly. Having another ectopic could mean a number of things. Another emergency surgery. Losing a tube or ovary, or both. Being told me and my hubby can't conceive normally. I'm sure at that point IUI wouldn't even be an option, and we can't afford IVF.

It's morbid, and saying it leaves a bad taste in my mouth, but I would take a MC over another ectopic given the choice. An MC doesn't mean game over. Just try again. Right now I only have a 1 out of 10 chance of having another ectopic. If I did though, it would change to 1 out of 4. I don't like those odds.

AF isnt here and I woke up at 4 am, and can't get back to sleep. I think it's my anxiety messing with me. I guess I'll be calling my OBGYN's office today, and hoping they can get me in sooner rather than later.

Edit:

Well, I went to the Women's Health Clinic and I was really pleased with how they handled the situation. Within 5 minutes after vaguely explaining my situation, I had orders to go get my blood drawn for my beta quants. This is a relief for me because at my husband's last base I had to fight tooth and nail to get my BQs. I even went as far as to going to the Emergency room where finally I had my blood drawn and a ultrasound. I ended up losing my angel a week later, but still. I was rather put off about the whole thing, and I lost a little faith in the Women's clinic there. But, it's been restored today at his new base. :) I should have my results later today.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Can i join you ladies? I am 26, dh is 27. I had an mc January 2014, then an ectopic December 2014. I found out I was pregnant November the week before thanksgiving. My beta did not double in 48 hours. My level went from 20 to 30. Stopped my progesterone as md ordered. After a week and realizing my levels were increasing, I went back in and my levels were 571. Doctor told me to go back on progesterone so I did. Scheduled a ultrasound because I knew something wasn't right. Basically at ultrasound nothing was found in the uterus. They found blood by my ovary and in my pelvis. Had surgery to drain the blood and remove my left fallopian. Basically the doctor said i had already ruptured and there was no way to save the tube. We were using clomid with hcg trigger and iui. Next cycle we will do femara with hcg and iui.

Question to you ladies... when did you start trying again? My doctor said not until the first real af but had no reasoning behind it. Emotionally I am ready and so is dh. Any opinions or advice?


----------



## VanillaSugar

Hi FutureBabyG! I'm sorry to hear about your losses. :(

I'm actually here to post about the question you just asked anyways, so I hope what I'm about to write helps you.

So, I got my beta quants back and I am not pregnant, but AF still has not shown. And I think I've discovered the issue. Me. My anxiety. My panic attacks are becoming more frequent, I'm having trouble sleeping, and I'm depressed.

And my anxiety revolves around pregnancy, and being pregnant again. I know in my heart I'm ready to have a baby, but I haven't properly dealt with my losses and traumas. I can't breeze through this like I thought. I figured that even though it was sad, that I was physically okay, and that was reason enough to keep on trying. But being physically okay just isn't enough.

So after talking to hubby, we've decided it's for the best we take a long break from TTC. I need to seek more help for my anxieties, and possibly getting on medication to assist me in my recovery. I'll probably start taking oral BC too, to get my cycles back to normal.

Me and hubby will focus more on being happy just being together. Maybe take a vacation, find new hobbies. Just get back to being us, and not being us TTC. This has ruled our life since we started, mine even more since the ectopic. I'm ready to stop trying for now. And I'm okay with that. :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

Vanilla Sugar- sorry to hear about your loss. I know it can be very trying and frustrating. I love your dh and you taking a break for both of you and regrouping yourselves and relationship. I wish you both the best. Good luck to you and your refurbished love. Thanks again.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Vanilla- yes stress and anxiety can do a lot to your body!! I definitely think you do need a break, definitely go on a vacation and when you come back if you still are upset speak to a counselor! It will really help you! I wish you the best!! I know you will get prego one day but it is stressful thinking when and wanting that to be now. So definitely go enjoy yourself and we are here if you ever need to talk!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi :wave: everyone!!
Its been awhile and I apologize for not keeping up with this forum more often. I am so sorry for the new ladies and their losses. I hope that all everyone is doing well

AFM- I've been busy with work and working on finally losing the weight my hubby and I want to try for our 2nd baby but we think that we might wait until the end of the year although we would be over the moon it happens sooner. I will try to check in more often in case anyone wants to chat :hugs:


----------



## saveme

:flower::flower: Hi ladies it's been awhile I'm so sorry for any of you ladies that are currently going through a difficult time with experiencing an ep I've been there twice:cry: but I am here to say don't give up hope I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on March 12th:kiss: if you read a few pages back you will read my experience and struggle with ectopics, but I'm here to say God has so blessed me and Dh with an angel. And I'm loving every minute of it! Hi Am and Lucy hope all is going ok with you both and those gorgeous babies of yours:thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! How was the labor and delivery? I would like to see pics of your baby girl, if not I totally understand!!

Lucy-hope ttc is going ok for you!! My periods are ALL MESSED UP!! I had on in December, but none in January. Had one in February and still havent had one since lol. I JUST stopped breastfeeding this week. I am going thru the nausea, headache, boob aches now so once that goes away I will most likely get a period and then we can try! I am hoping to get pregnant by the end of this year, so here's to trying! lol p.s. my little Matteo will be a year old next Saturday!! Where did the time go?!!?!


----------



## saveme

AM congratulations I see in your signature your preggy!!!! So happy for you and DH...


----------



## saveme

And to answer you l&D was the most painful thing I've ever experienced. I had a natural delivery with absolutely no medication, 24hr labor. The most painful was the last 4hrs after my water broke. I poo'ed while pushing and was vomiting the most disgusting thing ever, but the most beautiful and precious being was given to me my daughter Aiyanna! It was all worth it and I would do it all over for her... And here she is...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme- Thank you!!! I was nursing my son still so I had no idea I was prego!! We are super happy since you know all that has happened between my husband and I. I sometimes feel like my husband is more excited for this one because it happened without stress or trying, so it makes him feel better lol. Your daughter is so cute!!!! So precious!!!!

I did all natural birth too! I was in labor for 9 hours total, so not terrible. They actually had to break my water but I was super lucky, once they broke my water, (I pooed too, didn't even care, they wiped it as soon as it was coming out so my husband said he didn't even see it!), I pushed maybe for 30 min and my son was born!! I won't lie though, I had a 2nd degree tear and I felt the burning and THAT WAS EXTREMELY painful. Before my water broke, I could get through the contractions pretty much ok. I did vomit a couple times too, I asked for ginger ale and as soon as I got that I stopped! I am planning on going all natural for this pregnancy too. I am nervous now that I know what to expect, lol but I am hoping I can do it again!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi :) Thank you Save me for sharing your awesome news I am currently 31 weeks pregnant 3 years after an ectopic and I'm due on 20th June I cannot wait...I could literally feel your happiness at your little miracle being born and it made me smile and have hope that my little one will be here safe and sound very soon :) we lost our ectopic baby 13th June people don't know that and they keep saying I hope the baby is born on 13th June (mil birthday ) and I just smile because it would be so weird for me If it was the same day I lost one years later I get to keep another one lol we will see how God works it out lol xx 

Your daughter is adorable I saw her pic and my heart melted you are so blessed !! 

Amolecchio in the past you have encouraged me :) thank you for that !!Exciting to hear that you are pregnant again and you and dh can enjoy it that little bit more together since you know you can have healthy baby :) Loved your labor story xxx I'm hoping to have natural but will not hesitate to call for epidural if I get tired or can't handle the pain :) 

Hoping all the ladies who pass through this thread are not only blessed with a beautiful baby but also find the strength not to ever give up xxxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Princess-You are in the home stretch, how exciting!!! I wish you good luck in the next few weeks to come and with labor! Are you having a boy or a girl ?


----------



## PrincessBree

Awwww Thanx Amolecchio - I am excepting a baby boy :) On the 4d scan he had such a cute face my husband calls him my twin :) what is it like to raise a son ? 

Still have lots of stuff to do before he comes like move into our new place lol its all going to be a little bit hectic but we are just taking everything one day at a time xx 

Do you think you will be team blue or pink this time around ?How is your pregnancy going this far ?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Princess- Aww congratulations!!! I LOVE raising my son!!!! You will have this incredible bond, like a Father and his daughter, you will have with your son, you will love it!! When are you due again?

AFM- I feel great!! Most times I forget I am pregnant besides the fatigue that sets in everyday at 6 pm lol!! I am so excited to find the gender too! I would like a girl but would be overjoyed with a son too! I want 3 kids hehehe and I will take any sex! :)


----------



## saveme

Amcolecchi said:


> Saveme- Thank you!!! I was nursing my son still so I had no idea I was prego!! We are super happy since you know all that has happened between my husband and I. I sometimes feel like my husband is more excited for this one because it happened without stress or trying, so it makes him feel better lol. Your daughter is so cute!!!! So precious!!!!
> 
> I did all natural birth too! I was in labor for 9 hours total, so not terrible. They actually had to break my water but I was super lucky, once they broke my water, (I pooed too, didn't even care, they wiped it as soon as it was coming out so my husband said he didn't even see it!), I pushed maybe for 30 min and my son was born!! I won't lie though, I had a 2nd degree tear and I felt the burning and THAT WAS EXTREMELY painful. Before my water broke, I could get through the contractions pretty much ok. I did vomit a couple times too, I asked for ginger ale and as soon as I got that I stopped! I am planning on going all natural for this pregnancy too. I am nervous now that I know what to expect, lol but I am hoping I can do it again!

Wow how times have changed to not even realize you were preggy! I know Dh is full of joy knowing you all didn't have to "try" you both just enjoyed each other as man and wife and bam another miracle is on his/her way:happydance::happydance: and as far as going natural again I wish you all the best:thumbup: you can do it! Again!!!


----------



## saveme

PrincessBree said:


> Hi :) Thank you Save me for sharing your awesome news I am currently 31 weeks pregnant 3 years after an ectopic and I'm due on 20th June I cannot wait...I could literally feel your happiness at your little miracle being born and it made me smile and have hope that my little one will be here safe and sound very soon :) we lost our ectopic baby 13th June people don't know that and they keep saying I hope the baby is born on 13th June (mil birthday ) and I just smile because it would be so weird for me If it was the same day I lost one years later I get to keep another one lol we will see how God works it out lol xx
> 
> Your daughter is adorable I saw her pic and my heart melted you are so blessed !!
> 
> Amolecchio in the past you have encouraged me :) thank you for that !!Exciting to hear that you are pregnant again and you and dh can enjoy it that little bit more together since you know you can have healthy baby :) Loved your labor story xxx I'm hoping to have natural but will not hesitate to call for epidural if I get tired or can't handle the pain :)
> 
> Hoping all the ladies who pass through this thread are not only blessed with a beautiful baby but also find the strength not to ever give up xxxx

Thank you! Oh Hun you're at the end it's so close. I pretty much had that worried feeling too until I held her in my arms:cloud9: how awesome would that be if you had your LO on that date that would be amazing! I hope and pray for a healthy, happy, delivery speedy recovery for both you and baby. Btw boy/girl?


----------



## saveme

Princess-just seen your post congratulations on baby boy. Whenever baby #2 comes alon "no rush" btw I would love a little boy, but I would be fine with either sex.
Am- I want 3children as well.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Saveme-How is your little girl doing?! They grow so fast, I never believed that but it's so true! Hope everything is going great for your family!! Yes, I grew up in a family of 3 kids and I liked how that worked even tho my SIL insists two is good because vacations are for like families of 4 but since I was the only girl and I had two brothers, I usually got to bring my cousin along so it was even so that was nice haha! When do you want to start trying for number 2? Our initial was t o start trying when our son was 1 lol but we got prego before that haha so hopefully something like that will happen for you, it's a lot less stressful for sure!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi Ladies :wave:

Hope that you all are doing good. 

AM CONGRATULATIONS on your second miracle!! So glad that you were able to get preggo easily makes me so happy for you

Saveme your baby girl is adorable congrats. I did try to go natural but after 11 hours of contractions I asked for an epidural they let me go 14 hours with only a 1cm progress so we had to do a c-section. Which lead to a very scary time after the delivery of my son but I would do it all over again

Princess- congrats on the little boy. It is amazing having a son, my little one looked like my hubby after he was born then slowly changed and now he is a mini version of me just much cuter LOL 

I am doing well still working on losing weight and we are not trying but not preventing either we are more of if it happens then it will happen. Although to me I want to be preggers asap LOL. Ivan is doing great he is now walking not talking much yet but everyday is an adventure with him. He also has my very short temper and will "talk" back to me when I try to discipline him for doing something bad but of course I end up laughing bc he had his hand in the air going off on me it's so cute i will have to share some pics of him soon


----------



## PrincessBree

Lucy awww your little boy sounds like he is so cute :) I have literally got baby fever right now I'm getting all gooey at all the little cute babies I see wondering what my one will be like lol I even welled up with tears when I saw the royal baby girl that just been born lol how adorable is she :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-Scary delivery but so happy Ivan was born healthy and everything turned out perfect!! Haha Matteo is the same way! We have a small dog and when Matteo doesn't want certain food or is done he tries to feed him his dinner lol and every time I say no he smiles at me and it's so hard no to laugh. Or if he wants to play with my glasses and I tell him no he gets angry at me and tries to swipe them! It's so funny but I try to discipline him still. I read that this age they are learning their boundaries so even tho they don't listen to when you say no they are still learning! lol ..I hope you do get prego asap!! It was a surprise for us and we were excited, so maybe it will surprise you!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way!! How old is Ivan now? Matteo is 13 months, walking as well and just babbling, He can say Hi, mama and dada and No lol

Princess-when are you due?!? You have to be close right?! I am excited for you!!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM- Ivan just turned 17 months old a few days ago and we too have a dog that he chases and laughs hysterically when the dog is running away from him but we are teaching him how to pet him gently and be nice, our dog is a rescue and hates kids but is protective of Ivan as long as he keeps his distance but he will let Ivan pet him once and then runs away. I am so happy for you and your second little bundle :) 

Princess- yes the royal baby kind of spiked my baby fever even more LOL she is adorable. I know exactly what you mean about being impatient and wanting to meet your baby, I was the same way and constantly wondered what he would look like. It's funny he was born looking like a little version of my hubby and then at about 3 months he began to change and now he is a mini me LOL attitude and all hahaha


----------



## Lucy529

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/E49C2DF6-466C-440C-8752-8F8F7D612089_zpsqpmtp9l9.jpg 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/70F28392-2162-4C81-BBE6-F7EA5D99524F_zpsy4hmysyd.jpg

Here's my little munchkin


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lucy-He is adorable!!!! I love the hair! My son has such light hair and my husband and I have dark hair! But my husband had light hair till like 4-5 years old, so I know it will darken soon!! Hope you get prego asap too!!! Hope all you ladies had a great Mother's Day!!


----------



## Lucy529

AM from your mouth to God's ears, I feel like I am running out of time bc of the endo, the longer I wait the worse it gets.
Ivan's hair is a light brown and thin like mine but he has so much of it. We have to get his hair trimmed every 5-6 weeks but his hair stylist does it for free since she is friends with my boss's wife. We made a huge switch last week, we had been doing disposable diapers but now we are doing cloth, he had a rash that wouldn't go away and now it's been gone for a few days. I tried dif diapers but nothing seemed to help, cloth is not as bad as I thought that it was. And to my surprise my hubby actually likes them a lot more than the disposable LOL 

I am trying to get back to the gym but I am having such a hard time but for some reason all i want is to sleep, but i think it had a lot to do with af this time around. TMI but i bled heavily for a few days and then spotted after so it was like 7 days and it just took a lot of my energy but hoping to get back at it soon 

For Mother's day we hung out at home we got pizza and made hot dogs, laid all these blankets on the living room floor and just watched movies after I got of work and I got to admit it was the best mothers day Hope you all had a great day too.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww that Mother's Day sounds beautiful!!! 

About the endo-my mom had it too and when I had my ectopic he told me I had the beginning stages BUT when they were doing my Laparoscopy they basically like scrapped some lining out or whatever lol, have you talked to your doctor about that? We were seeing a Fertility Specialist and he did it and right after that we got prego with Matteo, so maybe that is something you can look into? I mean it's a surgery and you will be sore for a few days and then you will bleed awhile, it took 8 weeks after my surgery to get my period back but I think it was from the ectopic as well so you might not be as long! 

I thought about disposable too!! I am hoping tho to potty train soon too! My mom had me potty trained at 13 months and my brothers at 16 months so I am shooting for that but if not, oh well!! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lucy529

AM wow you are on top of things. We haven't even thought about potty training yet, heck we are still learning to eat with spoons and forks at the moment. I think maybe once he's older and talks more we might begin to teach him but for now we are enjoying exploring everything. 

The dr. did remove as much as she could of the endo when I had the c-section she was the one that told me not to wait to long bc of that and my age too but I have faith that when I least expect it will happen. FX


----------



## Amcolecchi

Haha maybe potty training. He seems to be interested in the toilet because he likes water lol, we have a pool so anytime there is water he thinks it's for play so I am trying to teach him it is not. He signs and talks for certain things but we are hoping to have him potty trained before the next baby comes but we will see, we aren't pushing too hard, if it happens, it happens! 

Aww that is good they did work on it! I have faith for you too! I am praying for you! I know there is like certain diets some people swore worked for endo. Do you know the celebrity Tia Mowery? She had endo and was on a certain diet and supposedly it helped her conceive her son, so it might be worth looking into! If you want :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Lucy your Ivan is just adorable I can see why you call him uour munchkin lol he is just so cute :D I pray you are blessed with a little brother or sister for him soon.You may be right and it may just happen when you least expect it !Just to echo what Amolecchio said ...Tia Mowry (I love her ) is a good person to look up on he'd story getting pregnant with endo :) xx It's funny that you say how much your little one has changed over time as we are convinced that I am carrying a little one who is a male version of me lol when we went for the 4d his face was identical to my face!even at just 16 weeks !

Amolecchio I am due in 4 weeks 2 days not that the little ones ever care about due dates and tend to just show up whenever they want to LOL I'm on raspberry leaf tea and trying to stay active as possible.His head is engaged so I'm just hanging out for the next month waiting for him...I just can't wait to see his little face ! Have you all thought of any names of baby number 2 yet ? When will you find out of its a boy or a girl ? Xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Princess-Yayyy you are so close!! yes, babies never come when they are due haha I heard the statistic of women actually giving birth on the day is like super rare!! Omg yes when I was near the end I walked everywhere!! Hopefully he comes soon for you and you have a good labor and everything is awesome for you guys!! 

We are going to find out-eek can't wait lol. My OB doesn't do the blood test where you can find out early, which is fine, so I will get an ultrasound in about 5 weeks. So I am trying to hold out till then HAHA. we do have names! Well I am super Italian and speak it at home so we are sticking with Italian names. For a girl, Selina Maria. A boy, we are still debating but most likely Dante Guido. Guido is my dad's name and brother and a very big family name so we wanted to keep it going! Do you have names!? Good luck!!


----------



## Lucy529

Princess-WOW your so close to meeting your little boy can't wait to see pics of him I hope you have a good delivery

AM love the names, I am lost as to what to name mine if I have another boy, I have gone through some names but so far I am not fond of anything LOL but for a girl we have a few my whole deal is that I want a name that can be pronounced pretty easily in spanish and in english. Can't to find out what you are having.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, we wanted something we could say in Italian and English, so I understand!! I booked my scan for June 29th, can't come quick enough HAHA

How is everyone else feeling? Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## PrincessBree

AM &Lucy yess ladies I'm in the counting down part of the pregnancy now!! No nesting for me though I'm on crutches because of severe SPD pelvic pain!!AM I love the baby names you have chosen Dante is super cute and Selina Maria kinda reminds me of my name Sabrina Marie....though Sabrina Maria sounds totally more exotic and cute lol ...Lucy I love Spanish names also we threw a few of those around while we were choosing names :) I really love names that sound exotic! 

I'm doing ok just moved into a new place so got lots to do but taking it easy too with my creaky pelvis lol 

How is everyone doing ? AM I am super excited for your scan hun !!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Princess-Haha our girl's names are so similar love them both!! omg sorry to hear about the severe pelvic pain!! Do the crutches help? Definitely rest, the house will come later, you and the baby are more important :) When are you due again? I know I have literally asked this 1,000 times but my prego brain I can't remember ANYTHING lol..it has to be soon!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Am :) those are not the names I picked for my baby :) It is my name :) ... Yaaayy we have entered the month of June you will find out the gender of your sweet lo and I will by God's grace have my baby I'm due 20th....booked in for a membrane sweep on 18th June and all the while praying he comes sooner rather than later because moving around is agony on most days...the crutches help a little bit I guess but it's walking up stairs ,turning in bed,getting in and out of the car which is just agony.
How is your pregnancy going ?
How is everyone else doing ? Xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Princess-OH haha I like your name!! Aww I hope he does come sooner for you!! It's so painful towards the end!! I find out the sex June 29th and I can't wait for that to be here hahaha!! Does baths help? Probably to hard to get in and out of the tub but a warm bath might soothe your muscles and pain!! 

I am ok, just got a bad headache today! I have only gained 3 pounds this pregnancy which is good because I was 10 pounds heavier from my first, so I am trying not to gain too much!! How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## saveme

PrincessBree said:


> Am :) those are not the names I picked for my baby :) It is my name :) ... Yaaayy we have entered the month of June you will find out the gender of your sweet lo and I will by God's grace have my baby I'm due 20th....booked in for a membrane sweep on 18th June and all the while praying he comes sooner rather than later because moving around is agony on most days...the crutches help a little bit I guess but it's walking up stairs ,turning in bed,getting in and out of the car which is just agony.
> How is your pregnancy going ?
> How is everyone else doing ? Xx




Amcolecchi said:


> Princess-OH haha I like your name!! Aww I hope he does come sooner for you!! It's so painful towards the end!! I find out the sex June 29th and I can't wait for that to be here hahaha!! Does baths help? Probably to hard to get in and out of the tub but a warm bath might soothe your muscles and pain!!
> 
> I am ok, just got a bad headache today! I have only gained 3 pounds this pregnancy which is good because I was 10 pounds heavier from my first, so I am trying not to gain too much!! How is everyone else doing?!

Princess so excited for you:happydance::happydance:I remember the end was the toughest with all the aches and pains I used to stand in the shower for 30 minutes just to relieve some of those aches and could not get comfortable in bed what so ever. If you can't stand or sit in the tub itself you can get a stool and put it in the tub and put on the shower. Not the safest thing in the world but I put my birthing ball in there and let the water run it was so relaxing. Oh and I went into labor the morning after my membrane sweep but it was my due date. Hope your lil boy gets here soon healthy and happy:baby:
Am- so excited for you can't believe your already 19 weeks what do you think your having? I was the same way with the headaches in the beginning I just took Tylenol sometimes it helped and sometimes it didn't do a thing, kinda just have to ride those out. 
As for me and my LO we are doing really well bf'ing is going good except my baby has a lip tie that prevents her from latching properly but I have no pain with it and she's gaining weight perfectly so dr doesn't want to do anything about it. The only thing is she gets so much air she's always gassy and she has a bit of a problem with digestion it's pretty painful for her but we're trying to figure something out.but other than that she's such a wonderful baby God has so blessed me and my hubby. I love being a mommy!!!!


----------



## cadinavi

Hi ladies I to suffered from an ectopic in May so just a month ago and the scary thing I think I'm pregnant again w another ectopic. Just got abfp at 7dpo. Baaaaaaad sign for me. I'm terrified right now.


----------



## PrincessBree

Save me -Thanx hun yesss I'm going through the aches and pains bit now plus I'm overdue at times I'm crying other times km stuffing my face with food as the babies head has engaged so I can finally eat lol ..I never thought I would go overdue so I'm kinda just silently praying each day that baby will come soon but also trying to be patient ...maybe he is still cooking lol 

Cadinavi - Hey hun welcome ....I had an ectopic in 2012 I never had another bfp without medical intervention however when I did get bfp and had pain in my side again I was convinced it was another ectopic and worried myself sick...until i finally decided to go to get everything checked out...hun would you be able to see a doctor maybe just so they can monitor you and put your mind at rest that the baby has implanted in the right place ? At least then you can start to celebrate your bfp...usually this can be done quite early -especially given your history with your last ectopic ? Please keep us updated as you are definitely in my thoughts xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

cad- I have had an ectopic as well. I had to have my left tube removed but don't be stressed about the positive pregnancy test. Just call your doctor and they will do bloodwork and ultrasound asap so you can be monitored. It is definitely scary but hopefully it's all ok! Keep us posted!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, just seeing how everyone was doing!?! Princess have you had your baby yet? I know it's close!!! I just found out we are having a baby GIRL!! :) We are telling the Family July 4th with pink sparklers lol! Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## PrincessBree

Yess !! My baby is here 6 days old now..His name is River and he is just adorable I can't stop looking at him :) Had a natural peaceful water birth...couldn't have asked for it to have gone any better :D ... 

Amolecchio I am soooo happy for you ...you got your dream come true a gorgeous baby boy and now a beautiful princess baby girl you are sooo blessed :D your announcement is going to be so much fun this weekend :D


----------

